# Bundeswehr aus Afghanistan abziehen?



## Jack ONeill (27. September 2009)

Sollen wir jetzt die Bundeswehr abziehen, durch die letzten drohungen von Al Kaida.

Was meint ihr, muß Deutschland das Ernst nehmen?

Und wie groß ist die Gefahr?

Was kann man dagegen machen?


----------



## riedochs (27. September 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ja. Denn dort ist mit Friedensmission nichts zu gewinnen. Da Hilft nur eins: Die Taliban mit aller Härt bekämpfen, nur dagegen streubt man sich ja noch.


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. September 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ja. Denn dort ist mit Friedensmission nichts zu gewinnen. Da Hilft nur eins: Die Taliban mit aller Härt bekämpfen, nur dagegen streubt man sich ja noch.


 

Mit aller härte zu bekampfen, schau doch mal wie schlecht die teilweise ausgerüstet sind.
Wir haben ja nicht mal schwer gepanzerte Fahrzeuge dort.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

[X] _ja_

Die Lage da unten war nie unser Problem


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (27. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> [X] _ja_
> 
> Die Lage da unten war nie unser Problem



Dito!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

Wenn man die Taliban militärisch schlagen will, muss man deutlich mehr Soldaten einbringen, man muss Rückzugsgebiete angreifen, auch in Pakistan.
Man muss den Geldfluss unterbinden, Firmen härter angreifen, die Waffengeschäfte mit den Taliban machen.
Unschuldige Opfer in kauf nehmen, denn die Taliban verstecken sich unter der normalen Bevölkerung, daher ist jeder Afghane erst mal ein Taliban und muss bekämpft werden.

doch können die wesstlichen Koalitionsparteien das?


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn man die Taliban militärisch schlagen will, muss man deutlich mehr Soldaten einbringen, man muss Rückzugsgebiete angreifen, auch in Pakistan.
> Man muss den Geldfluss unterbinden, Firmen härter angreifen, die Waffengeschäfte mit den Taliban machen.
> Unschuldige Opfer in kauf nehmen, denn die Taliban verstecken sich unter der normalen Bevölkerung, daher ist jeder Afghane erst mal ein Taliban und muss bekämpft werden.
> 
> doch können die wesstlichen Koalitionsparteien das?


 
Die können das schon, nur viel keiner Unschuldige Opfer oder noch mehr eigene Tote Soldaten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Die können das schon, nur viel keiner Unschuldige Opfer oder noch mehr eigene Tote Soldaten.


 
Und weil das so ist, wird man die Taliban nicht militätisch besiegen können, konnten die Russen jahrelang auch nicht.
Also muss man das auf gesellchaftlicher Ebene machen und das klappt auch nicht, weil die Leute da nun mal anders denken als wir.


----------



## JePe (27. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> [X] _ja_
> 
> Die Lage da unten war nie unser Problem



Hitlerdeutschland niederzuringen und hernach wieder aufzubauen war auch nie ein alliiertes Problem. Zum Glueck hat man es trotzdem gemacht. Ansonsten wuerde heute das Hakenkreuz ueber dem Reichstag wehen oder Deutschland von Moskau aus regiert werden.

Deshalb auch ein klares [X]Nein.


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. September 2009)

Aber sollen wir dann so lange warten bis es Anschläge in Deutschland gibt, handeln muß einer nur wer traut sich zu dem schritt.


----------



## Nike334 (27. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> [X] _ja_
> 
> Die Lage da unten war nie unser Problem



Dito auch von mir. Ist nicht unser Problem und somit haben wir da imho nix zu suchen!

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Aber sollen wir dann so lange warten bis es Anschläge in Deutschland gibt, handeln muß einer nur wer traut sich zu dem schritt.


 
Schon klar, aber aus welchem Land kamen denn die Attentäter vom 11. September?
Wo haben sie gelebt?
Sie mögen zwar in Afghanistan entprechend an Waffen ausgebildet worden sein, aber das kann man überall machen (seit neuestem bietet sich Jemen an ).
Doch die Attentäter lebten unter uns, hatten also Einblick in unsere Lebensweise und haben sie trotzdem so dermaßen abgelehnt, dass sie tausende getötet haben?
Was lief da falsch?


----------



## Woohoo (27. September 2009)

Jetzt wo man den Mist angefangen hat darf man sich auch nicht überstürtzt abziehen.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Hitlerdeutschland niederzuringen und hernach wieder aufzubauen war auch nie ein alliiertes Problem. Zum Glueck hat man es trotzdem gemacht. Ansonsten wuerde heute das Hakenkreuz ueber dem Reichstag wehen oder Deutschland von Moskau aus regiert werden.
> 
> Deshalb auch ein klares [X]Nein.



Man hat eingegriffen, weil Hitler gegen anderen Länder Krieg geführt hat und ich wage zu behaupten, dass wir auch ohne die Amis besiegt worden wären.
Übrigens haben sich letztere erst aktiv (sie haben ja zuvor die Aliierten auch passiv unterstützt) am Krieg beteiligt, nachdem Japan Pearl Harbor angegriffen hat (eigentlich war es erst ab diesem Zeitpunkt ein "Welt"-Krieg)

Die Unsummen an Geldern, die die Bundesregierung über Jahre nach Afghanistan und in andere Länder investiert hat, hätte man leichter für die eigenen Probleme ausgeben können.


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. September 2009)

Man sieht es ja wieviel Angst Deutschland hat. In München gibt es z.b. ein Flugverbot über dem Oktoberfest. Ich würde sagen Bundeswehr abziehen so lange es noch geht, sonst kommen wir da nie raus.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Man sieht es ja wieviel Angst Deutschland hat. In München gibt es z.b. ein Flugverbot über dem Oktoberfest. Ich würde sagen Bundeswehr abziehen so lange es noch geht, sonst kommen wir da nie raus.



Irgendwelche terroristsiche Drohungen sind mir ehrlgichgesagt vollkommen egal. Ich hab keine Angst vor Terroristen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Man hat eingegriffen, weil Hitler gegen anderen Länder Krieg geführt hat und ich wage zu behaupten, dass wir auch ohne die Amis besiegt worden wären.
> Übrigens haben sich letztere erst aktiv (sie haben ja zuvor die Aliierten auch passiv unterstützt) am Krieg beteiligt, nachdem Japan Pearl Harbor angegriffen hat (eigentlich war es erst ab diesem Zeitpunkt ein "Welt"-Krieg)


 
Wenn die Amerikaner nicht in Europa eingedrungen wären, hätte Deutschland England besiegt.
Aber gleichzeitig im Osten gegen die Russen verloren, weil die halt einfach mehr Soldaten hatten.
Also wäre Europa von Russland überrollt worden.
Die Russen hätten nicht in Berlin angehalten, sie wären bis nach Paris und London maschiert.
Ein russisch kontrolliertes Europa wäre die Folge gewesen.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn die Amerikaner nicht in Europa eingedrungen wären, hätte Deutschland England besiegt.
> Aber gleichzeitig im Osten gegen die Russen verloren, weil die halt einfach mehr Soldaten hatten.
> Also wäre Europa von Russland überrollt worden.
> Die Russen hätten nicht in Berlin angehalten, sie wären bis nach Paris und London maschiert.
> Ein russisch kontrolliertes Europa wäre die Folge gewesen.



Das wäre womöglich auch passiert, wenn Hitler kein Krieg angezettelt hätte


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das wäre womöglich auch passiert, wenn Hitler kein Krieg angezettelt hätte


 
Wie kommst du denn darauf?
Er hätte Polen mit den Russen aufgeteilt, wäre in Paris und London einmaschiert und hätte die Russen ihr Ding gelassen.
Dann gäbe es heute drei Großmächte auf der Welt.


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn darauf?
> Er hätte Polen mit den Russen aufgeteilt, wäre in Paris und London einmaschiert und hätte die Russen ihr Ding gelassen.
> Dann gäbe es heute drei Großmächte auf der Welt.


 

Du glaubst doch nicht die Amis hätten da nur zugschaut wie die russen und Deutschen Europa unter einander aufteilen.


----------



## Woohoo (27. September 2009)

> Wenn die Amerikaner nicht in Europa eingedrungen wären, hätte Deutschland England besiegt.


Hat man doch versucht und nicht geschafft. Die USA war damals noch nicht beteiligt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Hat man doch versucht und nicht geschafft. Die USA war damals noch nicht beteiligt.


 
Die USA haben England wirtschaftlich unterstützt, Deutschland wollte das mit U-Booten verhindern.
Hätte man aber Amerika auch um wirtschaftliche Unterstützung gebeten, hätten die Amerikaner eben beide Länder beliefert.
Trotzdem wäre Englang gefallen, aber weil sie auch gleichzeitig Russland an der Backe hatten, dauert das zu lange.


----------



## Woohoo (27. September 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das England gefallen wäre und ich glaube auch nicht das die Amerikaner die Deutschen beliefert hättet mit Waffen.
Die wären gefallen wenn viele unrealistische Sachen zusammengekommen wären von daher ist müsig darüber zu diskutieren.
Russland hatten sie ja nur an der Backe weil die Deutschen das angefangen haben.
Oder soll jetzt noch der Präventivschlag diskutiert werden.
Aber die Engländer sind ja auch nicht der Feind gewesen nach der Rassentheorie.

Aufteilung: Deutschland Land im Osten, Italien den Mittelmeerraum (Maghreb) und die Engländer Übersee mit ihren Konolien. So hatte man sich das vorgestellt nur wollten die anderen da nicht mitspielen, verständlicherweise.


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. September 2009)

Und was ist heute, die Amis sind eine Weltmacht die russen sind wirtschaftlich am Ende und Deutschland, naja sieht man ja wir haben jede menge schulden durch die Kriege.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Und was ist heute, die Amis sind eine Weltmacht die russen sind wirtschaftlich am Ende und Deutschland, naja sieht man ja wir haben jede menge schulden durch die Kriege.



Sind aber wirtschaftlich stabiler als so manch andere Länder, wir sind (noch) Exportweltmeister und gehören zu den drei (nein jetzt vier) wirtschaftlich stärksten Ländern.
Kuck dir Frankreich an. Dort kannst du nicht in Ruhe spazieren gehen, ohne dass dir ein Molotovcocktail um die Ohren fliegt und du musst die um dein Auto sorgen machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das England gefallen wäre und ich glaube auch nicht das die Amerikaner die Deutschen beliefert hättet mit Waffen.


 
Die Amerikaner haben die Deutschen mit Wirtschaftgütern auch noch während des Krieges beliefert.
Ford hat noch bis 1943 Automotoren geliefert.



Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Und was ist heute, die Amis sind eine Weltmacht.


 
He he he, genau, aber nur deshalb, weil jedes andere Land die Dollar aufkaufen, die sie drucken.
Irgendwann wird die Blase platzen und dann haben wir eine Krise, die man mit nichts vergleichen kann.


----------



## Woohoo (27. September 2009)

Hast du dafür eine Quelle? (Für die Lieferungen der Amerikaner an Deutschland) Da ich mich für das Thema interessiere würde ich das mal gerne nachlesen.


----------



## der8auer (27. September 2009)

[x] Nein

1. Gibt es immer wieder Drohungen seitens der Terroristen, dass Deutschland abziehen soll und dem darf man keinesfalls nachgehen!
2. Auch wenn es Deutschland die Lange in Afghanistan nicht zu verantworten hat finde ich, dass man dort nicht tatenlos zuschauen kann. Der Bevölkerung muss einfach geholfen werden.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> 2. Auch wenn es Deutschland die Lange in Afghanistan nicht zu verantworten hat finde ich, dass man dort nicht tatenlos zuschauen kann. Der Bevölkerung muss einfach geholfen werden.



Und? Der Bevölkerung in den meisten Ländern in Afrika muss auch geholfen werden. Südamerika braucht auch Hilfe. Asien, China und Nordkorea bräuchten auch "Hilfe", aber die lassen sich nicht helfen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> 2. Auch wenn es Deutschland die Lange in Afghanistan nicht zu verantworten hat finde ich, dass man dort nicht tatenlos zuschauen kann. Der Bevölkerung muss einfach geholfen werden.


 
Tja, eben, will man denn, dass die Mädchen wieder aus der Schule gejagt werden?
Dass sich Provinzfürsten etablieren und Drogen uneingeschränkt anbauen?

Andererseits, was haben die Koalitionen 8 Jahre lang gemacht, dass die Taliban immer noch so mächtig sind?


----------



## der8auer (27. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und? Der Bevölkerung in den meisten Ländern in Afrika muss auch geholfen werden. Südamerika braucht auch Hilfe. Asien, China und Nordkorea bräuchten auch "Hilfe", aber die lassen sich nicht helfen.



Wenn du zuschauen kannst wie Menschen unterdrückt, versklavt, ermordet werden und keine Freiheiten haben dann bitte. Ich finde, dass man irgendwann einen Anfang machen muss und das geht eben nicht in allen Ländern gleichzeitig.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, eben, will man denn, dass die Mädchen wieder aus der Schule gejagt werden?
> Dass sich Provinzfürsten etablieren und Drogen uneingeschränkt anbauen?
> 
> Andererseits, was haben die Koalitionen 8 Jahre lang gemacht, dass die Taliban immer noch so mächtig sind?




Ich glaube du unterschätzt die Lage dort ganz gewaltig. Die dort stationierten Truppen setzen Tag für Tag ihr Leben aufs Spiel um die afghanische Bevölkerung zu befreien und davor habe ich großen Respekt. Schließlich wurde keiner dazu gezwungen zur Bundeswehr zu gehen oder? Wenn man sich dort verpflichtet sollte man sehr wohl wissen was man tut.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wenn du zuschauen kannst wie Menschen unterdrückt, versklavt, ermordet werden und keine Freiheiten haben dann bitte. Ich finde, dass man irgendwann einen Anfang machen muss und das geht eben nicht in allen Ländern gleichzeitig.



Was willst du dagegen tun? Die Welt ist nun mal so. Ich war früher angesichts dessenauch ganz anders drauf, aber als ich erkannt habe, das ich das nicht ändern kann, habe ich mich so gut wie damit abgefunden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich glaube du unterschätzt die Lage dort ganz gewaltig. Die dort stationierten Truppen setzen Tag für Tag ihr Leben aufs Spiel um die afghanische Bevölkerung zu befreien und davor habe ich großen Respekt. Schließlich wurde keiner dazu gezwungen zur Bundeswehr zu gehen oder? Wenn man sich dort verpflichtet sollte man sehr wohl wissen was man tut.


 
Wenn man aber etwas ändern will, dann kann man das nicht mit einer Hand voll Soldaten machen.
Wenn man eine Bevölkerung befreien will, kann ich aber auch soviel von dieser Bevölkerung verlangen, dass sie dabei unterstützt und daas ist bei den Afghanen ebenso selten wie bei den Irakis.


----------



## der8auer (27. September 2009)

Das ist leider wahr. Ich finde es auch nicht toll wenn deutsche Soldaten in Afghanistan sterben. Nur denke ich nicht, dass es eine gute Entscheidung wäre aus Afghanistan abzuziehen und die Menschen ihrem Schicksal zu überlassen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. September 2009)

Deutschland sollte mehr Truppen schicken oder es ganz sein lassen. Weil die jetzt dort sind, sind einfach viel zu wenig.Es wäre bestimmt auch hilfreich schwere panzer runter zu schicken, schreckt vielleicht ein bischen ab. Und ganz ohne Nato Truppen hat die Bevölkerung auch keine Chance.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Das ist leider wahr. Ich finde es auch nicht toll wenn deutsche Soldaten in Afghanistan sterben. Nur denke ich nicht, dass es eine gute Entscheidung wäre aus Afghanistan abzuziehen und die Menschen ihrem Schicksal zu überlassen.


 
Da bin ich einer Meinung mir dir, aber dennoch kann man nicht in ein paar Jahren Traditionen von Macht und Gesellschaft, die über Jahrhunderte gewachsen sind, auflösen wollen.
Eine Befreiung muss auch im Inneren der Bevölkerung gewünscht/angestrebt werden und ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Afghanen nicht in dem Sinne "befreit" werden wollen, wie es der Westen so gerne sehen würde.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

Wie viel Geld hat Deutschland mit seinen Auslandseinsätze verpulvert? Wie viele D-Marks und Euros, die ins eigene Land besser investiert gewesen wären? 
Man sollte erst mal die Probleme im eigenen Land aus dem Weg räumen, bevor man anderen Ländern hilft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie viel Geld hat Deutschland mit seinen Auslandseinsätze verpulvert? Wie viele D-Marks und Euros, die ins eigene Land besser investiert gewesen wären?
> Man sollte erst mal die Probleme im eigenen Land aus dem Weg räumen, bevor man anderen Ländern hilft.


 
Dann müsstest du aber auch das Geld aus der EU abziehen, das wird auch zum Teil extrem verpulvert.


----------



## der8auer (27. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da bin ich einer Meinung mir dir, aber dennoch kann man nicht in ein paar Jahren Traditionen von Macht und Gesellschaft, die über Jahrhunderte gewachsen sind, auflösen wollen.
> Eine Befreiung muss auch im Inneren der Bevölkerung gewünscht/angestrebt werden und ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Afghanen nicht in dem Sinne "befreit" werden wollen, wie es der Westen so gerne sehen würde.



Sehe ich auch so. Das Ziel des Afghanistan Einsatzes ist es auch nicht Kultur und Traditionen aufzulösen und sie zu westlichen zu formen sondern den Menschen dort ein Leben zu ermöglichen wie sie es für richtig halten und nicht irgendwelche Terroristen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie viel Geld hat Deutschland mit seinen Auslandseinsätze verpulvert? Wie viele D-Marks und Euros, die ins eigene Land besser investiert gewesen wären?
> Man sollte erst mal die Probleme im eigenen Land aus dem Weg räumen, bevor man anderen Ländern hilft.


 

Sieh es mal so, willst du zusehen wie dort die Leite drauf gehen, und einfach nichts machen ist wohl auch nicht das wahre.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Sieh es mal so, willst du zusehen wie dort die Leite drauf gehen, und einfach nichts machen ist wohl auch nicht das wahre.



Es gibt Länder, denen es *wesentlich *schlechter geht. Da sieht man weg. 
Bestes Beispiel: Die Unruhen in Tibet 2008. Da hat man weltweit gegen China protestiert, sich aufgeregt wie unmenschlich die sind. 
Zur selben Zeit sind woanders hundertfach Menschen elendig verreckt.
Dasselbe zur Zeiten des Golfkrieges: Da hörte man von ein paar Toten pro Tag, in bestimmten Ländern in Afrika sind zehn mal so viele draufgegangen. 

Das ist typisch Scheißgesellschaft; man hört auf das was in den Medien ist und wie spektakulär es ist, das restliche Elend ist trivial.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Das Ziel des Afghanistan Einsatzes ist es auch nicht Kultur und Traditionen aufzulösen und sie zu westlichen zu formen sondern den Menschen dort ein Leben zu ermöglichen wie sie es für richtig halten und nicht irgendwelche Terroristen.


 
Was machen wir aber, wenn wir feststellen, dass die Menschen dort lieber ein Regierungsform haben will, die ihre Macht zum Teil auf ihre Religion beruft und sie sich deswegen eher davon leiten lassen will als von einer Demokratrie nach westlichen Maßstäben.

Man beachte die Palästinenser. Die haben die Hamas an die Macht gewählt. Einerseits findet man Demokratie gut, aber nur dann, wenn auch die gewählt werden, die man haben will.


----------



## Woohoo (27. September 2009)

Ein Umbruch im politischen System muss immer auch von den Menschen selbst gewollt sein. Das das in Deutschland nach dem 2.WK so gut geklappt hat halte ich für einen Sondefall. 
Aber in AFG scheint mir das nicht der Fall zu sein.


----------



## der8auer (27. September 2009)

Wenn ihr ehrlich bin weiß ich gar nicht welche Regierungsform der Großteil der afghanischen Bevölkerung will. Dazu bräuchte man eine richtige Abstimmung in der man alle Meinungen berücksichtigen müsste. Aber ich denke nicht, dass sowas jemals gemacht wurde/wird...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

Deutschland blieb auch nichts anderes übrig, außerdem unterscheidet sich unsere Kultur von den der Alliierten auch nicht so wie die der Afghanen von den Koalitionstruppen.


----------



## Woohoo (27. September 2009)

Man hätte ja auhc einen asymmetrischen Krieg weiterführen können. 
Nee Spaß.

Deshalb sag ich ja Sonderfall.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wenn ihr ehrlich bin weiß ich gar nicht welche Regierungsform der Großteil der afghanischen Bevölkerung will. Dazu bräuchte man eine richtige Abstimmung in der man alle Meinungen berücksichtigen müsste. Aber ich denke nicht, dass sowas jemals gemacht wurde/wird...


 
Da gibts ja nicht mal eine vernünftige Wahl, wie also willst du das herausfinden wollen?
Das Dorf wird von einem Clan regiert, der bestimmt, was passiert, nicht eine Regierung in Kabul.
Das war auch schon während der Taliban so.


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da gibts ja nicht mal eine vernünftige Wahl, wie also willst du das herausfinden wollen?
> Das Dorf wird von einem Clan regiert, der bestimmt, was passiert, nicht eine Regierung in Kabul.
> Das war auch schon während der Taliban so.


 

Dort wird es nie eine richtige Regierung geben solange es Al Kaida gibt.
Also wieder ein entlos Konflikt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Dort wird es nie eine richtige Regierung geben solange es Al Kaida gibt.
> Also wieder ein entlos Konflikt.


 
Nicht nur die Taliban, sondern eben die ganzen Clans, die Afghanistan kontrollieren und die sich durch den Drogenanbau finanzieren.
Man muss die Tradition durchbrechen, die Rolle der Frau stärken, dass die Religion keine Macht ausüben darf.
Ist nicht einfach und das kann noch viele Generationen dauern.


----------



## Sash (27. September 2009)

du hast die taliban vergessen..
aber ja, dort muß man erst alles in schutt und asche legen bevor sich was bessert. hier und da ne erosol-bombe drauf sollte reichen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. September 2009)

Taliban haben ihren heiligen Krieg und Glaube kann manchmal stärker sein als mann denkt. Sonst würde es ja nicht so viele geben die sich ne Bombe umbinden. Und die kann man nicht einfach brechen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Taliban haben ihren heiligen Krieg und Glaube kann manchmal stärker sein als mann denkt. Sonst würde es ja nicht so viele geben die sich ne Bombe umbinden. Und die kann man nicht einfach brechen.


 
Mit Aufklärung und Bildung schon.


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit Aufklärung und Bildung schon.


 

Und was soll das bringen der hass auf die westlichen welten ist doch viel zu groß. Erst mal vertrauen erarbeiten, was aber lange dauern wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Und was soll das bringen der hass auf die westlichen welten ist doch viel zu groß. Erst mal vertrauen erarbeiten, was aber lange dauern wird.


 
Den Hass auf andere Kulturen, andere Menschen bekommt man nur durch Aufklärung und Bildung beseitigt, alles andere geht nicht.


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. September 2009)

Einen Punkt hatten wir noch nicht.
Wie groß ist jetzt die gefahr für Deutschland, die Wahlen sind ja vorbei.
Haltet ihr anschläge für möglich?


----------



## Sash (27. September 2009)

eventuell könnte mal einer kommen, oder 2.. aber im großen und ganzen sind wir sicher. eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. September 2009)

Gut bis jetzt hatten polizei und co gute arbeit geleistet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2009)

[X]Nein
Wer in ein Land einmarschiert und alles kaputt macht, der ist imho auch verpflichtet, da zu bleiben, bis wieder was aufgebaut wurde. Das gilt erst recht, wenn man "die Bösen" da selbst erst zur Macht verholfen hat.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Unschuldige Opfer in kauf nehmen, denn die Taliban verstecken sich unter der normalen Bevölkerung, daher ist jeder Afghane erst mal ein Taliban und muss bekämpft werden.



Moral, Menschenrechte, *alles, was uns "besser" als Taliban macht* mal außen vor:
Wenn du so vorgehst, wird tatsächlich bald jeder (verbleibende) Afghane ein Taliban sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Moral, Menschenrechte, *alles, was uns "besser" als Taliban macht* mal außen vor:
> Wenn du so vorgehst, wird tatsächlich bald jeder (verbleibende) Afghane ein Taliban sein.


 
Das bezieht sich auf den militärischen Sieg.
Ich sage aber nicht, dass man sie militärisch besiegen muss, in erster Linie geht es um Aufklärung und Bildung, nur so bekommt man in den Menschen neue Gedanken hineingebracht.
Natürlich könnte man alle Soldaten aus dem Land zurückziehen und sie sich selbst überlasen, aber da man die Leute nicht aufgeklärt hat, verfallen sie wieder zu dem, was sie 30 Jahre davor gemacht haben.
Die einen unterdrücken da, die anderen kontrollieren dort, alles zusammen ergibt dann ein örtlich begrenzte "Regierung", die ausschließlich ihre Interessen vertritt.

Als nächste Möglichkeit Könnte man noch Atombomben auf das Land werfen.
Das ist aber auch nicht die richtige Lösung, denn es geht darum, dass man der Bevölkerung zeigt, dass sie ihre Freiheit finden müssen, aber wie schon erwähnt, wenn sich eine Bevölkerung nicht helfen lassen will und Terroristen unter sich duldet, dann wird es keine Veränderung geben.


----------



## Malkav85 (28. September 2009)

Seit wir unseren Hintern dort hinhalten und aller Welt auf uns rumgehakt hat, nachdem bei einem Bombenangriff ein paar Zivilisten umgekommen sind, würde ich mich drüber freuen, wenn wir dort "abhauen".

Die Amis schießen alles in Grund und Boden, aber wenn der Deutsche mal versehentlich ein paar "Kolaterallschäden" verursacht, wird wieder aufgeschriehen. Mit uns Deutschen kann man das ja machen


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Seit wir unseren Hintern dort hinhalten und aller Welt auf uns rumgehakt hat, nachdem bei einem Bombenangriff ein paar Zivilisten umgekommen sind, würde ich mich drüber freuen, wenn wir dort "abhauen".
> 
> Die Amis schießen alles in Grund und Boden, aber wenn der Deutsche mal versehentlich ein paar "Kolaterallschäden" verursacht, wird wieder aufgeschriehen. Mit uns Deutschen kann man das ja machen


 
Das ist meiner Meinung nach die Schuld aller Koalitionspartner.
Hätten die Deutschen dort eigene Flugzeuge, hätten sie schneller handeln können, so mussten erst die Amerikaner gefragt werden, was dauert.
Aber auch die Zivilisten haben selbst Schuld.
Wenn Talibanen einen Tanker klauen, muss mir als Zivilist bewusst sein, dass dieser Tankerklau nicht einfach so hingenommen werden kann, eine Reaktion ist wahrscheinlich, auch die Zeit.
Also wäre ich überhaupt nicht hingegangen, schon gar nicht, wenn da Typen mit Gewehren drumherum stehen.

Dass der Oberst die Amerikaner um Hilfe angefunkt hat, ist also völlig korrekt gewesen, dass er aber nicht die eigene Luftwaffe anfunken konnte, ist der größere Skandal.


----------



## Cryten (28. September 2009)

[X] NoEs

Wir haben in Afghanistan ganz klar einen aktiven Kriegsfall, das sollte ersteinmal in den medien populär gemacht werden. Es bringt nichts von wiederaufbau zu reden und "sichern" einzelner Provinzen,.... Ich war selbst Zeitsoldat bis vor kurzem (und 11. Einsatzkontigent in Mazar im Norden Afgh.) und der Bevölkerung hier sollte klargemacht werden das unsere Leute da ihren Arsch hinhalten müssen. Entweder die Politik steht voll und ganz hinter unseren Jungs oder garnicht. Ferner bin ich für eine verlängerung des ISAF Einsatzes es wäre unklug jetzt unsere Leute dort abzuziehen. Einzig die Etablierung demokratischer Strukturen dort einführen zu wollen finde ich unangebracht.

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> [X] Ja
> 
> mann sollte Ja nicht vergessen warum überhaupt der Krieg dort angefangen hat...Wer das problem aus Westlicher sicht angeht so wie es zzt. gemacht wird, wird sowieso nix daran ändern, leider. Glauben die amis oder die uno wirklich dass sie mit militärischer präsenz das lange leiden der Afgahnen beenden werden? Wenn die Talibane nicht mehr sind (was meiner Meinung nach nie passieren wird) was kommt dann und wer wird sich dann darum kümmern?
> 
> ...


 
Aber diese Fanatiker müssen zuerst beköämpft werden und dann kann man mit Bildung die anderen Aufklären.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich könnte man alle Soldaten aus dem Land zurückziehen und sie sich selbst überlasen, aber da man die Leute nicht aufgeklärt hat, verfallen sie wieder zu dem, was sie 30 Jahre davor gemacht haben.



Vor 30 Jahren(okay: 31), d.h. bevor die Gegend zum Spielball euro-amerikanischer geopolitischer Interessen wurde, war das Land eigentlich ganz gut in Richtung einer selbstständigen, säkularisierten Republik unterwegs.
Der Weg war zwar zugegebenermaßen noch lang, aber man arbeitete an der Gleichberechtigung von Frauen, hatte formelle Religionsfreiheit und keine Bestrebungen, anderen Staaten Schaden zuzufügen.
Dummerweise hatte man auch eine kommunistische Regierung und Carter&Reagan waren der Meinung, dass sich das um jeden Preis ändern muss.
Nun, der Preis bestand -nachdem die Sowjetuninon nicht tatenlos zusah- aus hochgerüsteten islamistischen Splittergruppen als "Herrscher" im ganzen Land, die ihrerseits leichte Beute für eine durchorganisierte Taliban waren.

Jetzt erhält die Gegend mal wieder eine kleine Nachhilfestunde in angewandten Menschenrechten, mal gucken ob sie sich danach "zivilisiert" verhalten...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist meiner Meinung nach die Schuld aller Koalitionspartner.
> Hätten die Deutschen dort eigene Flugzeuge, hätten sie schneller handeln können, so mussten erst die Amerikaner gefragt werden, was dauert.
> Aber auch die Zivilisten haben selbst Schuld.
> Wenn Talibanen einen Tanker klauen, muss mir als Zivilist bewusst sein, dass dieser Tankerklau nicht einfach so hingenommen werden kann, eine Reaktion ist wahrscheinlich, auch die Zeit.
> Also wäre ich überhaupt nicht hingegangen, schon gar nicht, wenn da Typen mit Gewehren drumherum stehen.



In einem Land, in dem Benzin ein wertvolles Gut ist und bewaffnete Typen zum normalen Straßenbild gehören, wärst du wahrscheinlich schon. Zumal Tankwagen, deren endgültige Zerstörung mit dem nächsten Hochwasser als sicher gelten kann, eher nicht wie ein strategisches Ziel aussehen.
(zugegebenermaßen tun das Rot-Kreuz-Lager auch nicht, also sollten die Afghanen mitlerweise wissen, dass man nicht nach dem aussehen kann)



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber diese Fanatiker müssen zuerst beköämpft werden und dann kann man mit Bildung die anderen Aufklären.



Ich wiederhole nochmal: Fanatismus kann man nicht mit Waffen bekämpfen.


----------



## JePe (28. September 2009)

Fanatismus kann man _ueberhaupt_ nicht bekaempfen - siehe die hier im Forum omnipraesente Propaganda gegen die weltuntergangsvorbereitenden Neoliberalen. Abseits von Ahnungen und komischen Gefuehlen in der Magengegend gibt es zwar keine rationalen Argumente (wie auch - geht es doch um etwas, was in der Zukunft stattfinden wird), nur haelt das die ueblichen Verdaechtigen nicht davon ab, mit geschaerftem Tunnelblick draufzuschlagen.

Was man sehr wohl bekaempfen kann, sind die Fanatiker. Und das geht mit Waffen sogar ziemlich gut. Wenn man sich traut und es konsequent genug tut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole nochmal: Fanatismus kann man nicht mit Waffen bekämpfen.


 
Fanatismus kann man sehr gut mit Waffen gekämpfen, aber man muss die Leute auch aufklären.
Hat in Deutschland von 1939 an bis 1949 doch sehr gut funktioniert. 

Das Problem ist aber die Kultur, die dort gelebt wird, sie unterscheidet sich nurn mal sehr von unserer "demokratisierten" Kultur.
Das wiederum kann man nur ändern, indem man den Leuten mehr Bildgung verschafft, denn nur Bildung führt zur Aufklärung und zum Verständnis und damit zur Toleranz.

30 Jahre Bürgerkrieg geht halt nicht spurlos an einer Gesellschaft vorbei, und wieso sollte man den Amerikanern heute glauben?
Die Amerikaner hatten in den 80ern, als die Russen aus Afghanistan abgezogen waren, die beste Möglichkeit gehabt, das Land neu aufzubauen und sich Freundschaften in der Muslimes Welt zu sichern, aber sie haben nichts gemacht und sie sich selbst überlassen.
Einer der großen Fehler der amerikanischen Außenpolitik.
Ebenso wie die Einsetzung von Pinochet in Chile und dem folgendem Massenmord, nur weil die Bevölkerung damals einen Linken gewählt hatte.
Für die USA waren damals die Linken gleichgesetzt mit Kommunisten.

Man muss den Menschen also klar machen, dass derartige Politik nicht mehr verfolgt wird, dieses Mal geht es um die Interessen des afghanischen Volkes und nicht um die Interessen einer "Supermacht".
Der Irak ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Bucklew (28. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Fanatismus kann man sehr gut mit Waffen gekämpfen, aber man muss die Leute auch aufklären.
> Hat in Deutschland von 1939 an bis 1949 doch sehr gut funktioniert.


Die Mehrheit der Deutschen war nie fanatisch, sondern einfach nur Mitläufer. Vielleicht umso trauriger, aber wirklichen Widerstand, wie ihn die Taliban heute leisten, gab es damals im Nachkriegsdeutschland nicht. War ja auch kein Wunder - von Himmelhochjauchzenden Siegen im Kriegen ab zum völlig zerbombten Loser. Das prägt natürlich und die deutschen waren FROH, als sie befreit wurden. Das sind teile Afghanistans nicht.

Aber dazu muss man auch die Vergangenheit sehen. Nachdem die Russen weg waren, war Afghanistan ständig im Bürgerkrieg rivalisiernder Warlords. Die Taliban haben diese zurückgedrängt und Stabilität geschaffen. Klar, es gab viele Unfreiheiten - aber im Vergleich Krieg vs. Unfreiheit, vergessen die Menschen ihre Freiheit schnell und das kann ich auch nachvollziehen. Deshalb kann man die Situation mit Afghanistan niemals mit der nach dem 2. WK vergleichen.

Die Befriedung Afghanistans wird noch Jahrzehnte, wenn nicht Jahrhunderte dauern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Deutschen war nie fanatisch, sondern einfach nur Mitläufer. Vielleicht umso trauriger, aber wirklichen Widerstand, wie ihn die Taliban heute leisten, gab es damals im Nachkriegsdeutschland nicht. War ja auch kein Wunder - von Himmelhochjauchzenden Siegen im Kriegen ab zum völlig zerbombten Loser. Das prägt natürlich und die deutschen waren FROH, als sie befreit wurden. Das sind teile Afghanistans nicht.


 
Das ist doch aber bei den Taliban nicht anders.
Die meisten Afghanen sind froh, wenn die Typen weg sind, aber weil die Talibanen unter ihnen leben haben sie Angst davor.
Gewalt sorgt halt für Angst und damit für Mitläufer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Fanatismus kann man sehr gut mit Waffen gekämpfen, aber man muss die Leute auch aufklären.
> Hat in Deutschland von 1939 an bis 1949 doch sehr gut funktioniert.



Das glaube ich nicht.
Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn 1945 (das heißt nach erfolgtem Waffeneinsatz) in Deutschland ähnlich viel Fantismus herschte, wie 1925.



> Ebenso wie die Einsetzung von Pinochet in Chile und dem folgendem Massenmord, nur weil die Bevölkerung damals einen Linken gewählt hatte.
> Für die USA waren damals die Linken gleichgesetzt mit Kommunisten.



Es waren Kommunisten.
Der Fehler besteht darin, Kommunisten prinzipiell für das schlechteste zu halten, das passieren kann. (Ein Fehler, der bis heute von einigen gemacht wird)



> Man muss den Menschen also klar machen, dass derartige Politik nicht mehr verfolgt wird, dieses Mal geht es um die Interessen des afghanischen Volkes und nicht um die Interessen einer "Supermacht".



Und das macht man, in dem man 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Unschuldige Opfer in kauf nehmen, denn die Taliban verstecken sich unter der normalen Bevölkerung, daher ist jeder Afghane erst mal ein Taliban und muss bekämpft werden.



?


----------



## Bucklew (28. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist doch aber bei den Taliban nicht anders.
> Die meisten Afghanen sind froh, wenn die Typen weg sind, aber weil die Talibanen unter ihnen leben haben sie Angst davor.


Nein, sie wollen die Taliban, weil diese ihnen ein besseres Leben ermöglicht haben. Das würde jeder so wollen. Wir müssten ihnen zeigen, dass mit der Demokratie ein noch besseres Leben möglich ist, aber das dürfte wohl schwer werden aktuell.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das macht man, in dem man


 
Indem man die Bevölkerung Aufklärt, ihnen Bildung verschaft, damit sie verstehen können, anders geht es nicht.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Nein, sie wollen die Taliban, weil diese ihnen ein besseres Leben ermöglicht haben. Das würde jeder so wollen. Wir müssten ihnen zeigen, dass mit der Demokratie ein noch besseres Leben möglich ist, aber das dürfte wohl schwer werden aktuell.


 
Die Taliban schützen die Warlords, damit sie Drogen anbauen können, im Gegenzug gibts Geld.
Aber das nützt dem Bürger nichts, also muss man ihnen klar machen, dass die Taliban nicht das Ziel sein kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2009)

Du musst dich jetzt mal entscheiden:

enweder


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Indem man die Bevölkerung Aufklärt, ihnen Bildung verschaft, damit sie verstehen können, anders geht es nicht.



oder



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Unschuldige Opfer in kauf nehmen, denn die Taliban verstecken sich unter der normalen Bevölkerung, daher ist jeder Afghane erst mal ein Taliban und muss bekämpft werden.




Aber beides zugleich geht nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du musst dich jetzt mal entscheiden:
> 
> enweder
> 
> ...


 
Öhm, das liegt daran, dass ich mal beide Perspektiven in den Raum geworfen habe, wenn du meine Posts richtig gelesen (und auch verstanden ) hättest, dann wüsstest du das. 

Einerseits geht es darum, militärisch zu gewinnen, dazu muss man auch Kollateralschäden in Kauf nehmen, aber die Linie durchziehen.
Also den Afghanen zuerst als Taliban sehen und nicht zuerst als Bürger.

Andererseits geht es darum, dass man militärisch nicht gewinnen kann, gerade weil die Kollateralschäden zu groß wären, also muss man mit Aufklärung und Bildung den Menschen dort eine Alternative zur jetzigen Lebensweise anbieten.
Dazu gehören Schulen, eine Infrastruktur und eine Unhabhängigkeit von ausländischen Hilfslieferungen.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (30. September 2009)

Das es hier nicht um die Wiederherstellung einer funktionierenden Gesellschaft geht sieht man doch ganz klar daran, dass es weiterhin ein Kampfeinsatz ist, um eine weitere westliche Machtposition im Südostasiatischen Raum zu installieren. Denn sonst hätte man daraus schon längst einen Blauhelmeinsatz machen können, nur dann könnte man nicht mehr mit Waffengewalt die Personen vertreiben, die einem unlieb sind.

Demokratie schön und gut. Aber es muß doch auch der Volkswille sein.
In ein Land gehen, das seit Anbeginn bis vor Kurzem über eine, na ja feudale oder Clanstruktur regiert wurde, weil die Leute so leben wollen, dem kann man nicht die Demokratie aufzwingen.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es für eine solche Regierungsform auch eine Art Reife innerhalb der Bevölkerung bedarf, damit diese dann auch eine breite Mehrheit finden und  angenommen werden kann.
Es *muß *also zu einer Revolution (diese braucht auch nur in den Köpfen der Leute stattfinden) kommen, damit man ein demokratisch regiertes Land auch beherrschen kann. Also wären Schutz,Versorgung und Bildung der Bevölkerung, Bekämpfung von Korruption, Kriminalität und Menschenrechtsverletzungen die Primären Ziele, die man verfolgen muß.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (30. September 2009)

Der zweite Weltkrieg lässt sich überhaupt nicht mit dem Afghanistan-Konflikt vergleichen, da die Taliban Untergrundkämpfer sind. Deshalb lassen sie sich auch nicht konventionell-militärisch bekämpfen, wie es im WW2 mit den Deutschen funktionierte.

Somit fällt die Möglichkeit der Befriedung des Landes durch eine militärische Invasion vollkommen weg.

Der einzige Weg führt also über eine sehr schmale Brücke, die Scorpioking78 schon angesprochen hat. Jedoch ist es wie gesagt eben nur eine Brücke, die man entweder passiert und erfolgreich auf die andere Seite kommt, die aber auch leicht zerstört werden kann, sei es durch die Bundeswehr oder die Taliban.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (30. September 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Dito!


Das ist schlicht falsch.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (30. September 2009)

Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht falsch.



Wirklich toller Beitrag. Ohne Begründung Sinn=0.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

D0M1N4T0R13 schrieb:


> Wirklich toller Beitrag. Ohne Begründung Sinn=0.


 
Er bezieht sich wohl darauf, dass ich das alles nicht die Bohne interessiert, was in Afghanistan abgeht und zählt damit zu den Menschen, die sich lieber in den eigenen Wänden eingraben wollen als den Verlauf der Weltpolitik zu verändern.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (30. September 2009)

D0M1N4T0R13 schrieb:


> Wirklich toller Beitrag. Ohne Begründung Sinn=0.


Hier ist der Sinn.
 Erstens darf Afghanistan nie wieder ein sicherer Hafen für Terroristen werden.Zweitens  verhindern dass die chaotische Situation in Afghanistan die Stabilität der Nachbarstaaten, insbesondere Pakistans, beeinträchtigt(Wegen der Atombombe).


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (30. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er bezieht sich wohl darauf, dass ich das alles nicht die Bohne interessiert, was in Afghanistan abgeht und zählt damit zu den Menschen, die sich lieber in den eigenen Wänden eingraben wollen als den Verlauf der Weltpolitik zu verändern.


Mann das ist doch reiner Mist was du ihr schreibst.
Du meinst woll, weil du ihr deine Meinung schreibst veränderst du die Welt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Mann das ist doch reiner Mist was du ihr schreibst.
> Du meinst woll, weil du ihr deine Meinung schreibst veränderst du die Welt.


 
Dann schreib doch gleich auf, was du willst und lass keine Spekulationen entstehen, siehste doch, was bei rauskommt.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (30. September 2009)

Außerdem hat sowieso jeder das Recht, seine Meinung zu vertreten und sich nicht anhören zu müssen, dass diese "falsch" ist, denn es gibt weder eine richtige noch eine falsche Meinung.

Ich sage ja auch nicht, dass deine Meinung falsch ist, aber auf die Begründung kommts an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> ... weil du ihr deine Meinung schreibst veränderst du die Welt.


 
Wenn aber niemand etwas schreibt, würde die Welt noch in finster Dunkelheit ohne Freiheit und Rechte sein.
Ist es das, was du willst?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Das es hier nicht um die Wiederherstellung einer funktionierenden Gesellschaft geht sieht man doch ganz klar daran, dass es weiterhin ein Kampfeinsatz ist, um eine weitere westliche Machtposition im Südostasiatischen Raum zu installieren. Denn sonst hätte man daraus schon längst einen Blauhelmeinsatz machen können, nur dann könnte man nicht mehr mit Waffengewalt die Personen vertreiben, die einem unlieb sind.



Blauhelmeinsatz könnte schwierig werden. Es liegt kein Bürgerkrieg vor, es gibt in dem Sinne keine etablierte, legitimierte Regierung, die um Hilfe bitten könnte, und die Menschenrechtsverletzungen gehen nicht weit über das hinaus, was z.B. auch in einigen Regionen der arabischen Halbinsel vorkommt.
Das die US of A und ihre Fans es nicht mochten, dass die örtlichen Machthaber sich nicht als befehlshörige Kolonie sehen, reicht imho nicht als Grundlage für einen UNO-Einsatz.
(bzw.: Wenn die UNO das Völkerrecht durchsetzen sollte, müssten Einsätze in Washington, London, Paris, Berlin,... folgen)


----------



## Scorpioking78 (30. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Blauhelmeinsatz könnte schwierig werden. Es liegt kein Bürgerkrieg vor, es gibt in dem Sinne keine etablierte, legitimierte Regierung, die um Hilfe bitten könnte, und die Menschenrechtsverletzungen gehen nicht weit über das hinaus, was z.B. auch in einigen Regionen der arabischen Halbinsel vorkommt.
> Das die US of A und ihre Fans es nicht mochten, dass die örtlichen Machthaber sich nicht als befehlshörige Kolonie sehen, reicht imho nicht als Grundlage für einen UNO-Einsatz.



Ja, ist wieder mal ne Bürokratenfalle. Die trauen sich nicht, im Vorfeld eines drohenden Bürgerkrieges zu handeln. Obwohl es aus humanistischer Sicht wohl das Beste wäre, um die Schwachen und Verlierer des Krieges zu Schützen.
Meiner Meinung nach müßten da mal die Statuten für Einsätze überdacht werden.



> (bzw.: Wenn die UNO das Völkerrecht durchsetzen sollte, müssten Einsätze in Washington, London, Paris, Berlin,... folgen)


Das wäre doch mal was. "Auslandseinsatz" im eigenen Land.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (bzw.: Wenn die UNO das Völkerrecht durchsetzen sollte, müssten Einsätze in *Washington*, *London*, *Paris*, Berlin,... folgen)


 
Das könnte aber etwa schwierig werden, da die Länder dieser drei Städte nun mal ein Veto Recht haben, und der Weltsicherheitsrat entscheidet, ob und wo es Blauhelmeinsätze geben wird und kein UN Parlament. Zwar hockt Ban Ki Moon auch im Weltsicherheitsrat, hat aber kein Stimmrecht.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (1. Oktober 2009)

D0M1N4T0R13 schrieb:


> Außerdem hat sowieso jeder das Recht, seine Meinung zu vertreten und sich nicht anhören zu müssen, dass diese "falsch" ist, denn es gibt weder eine richtige noch eine falsche Meinung.
> 
> Ich sage ja auch nicht, dass deine Meinung falsch ist, aber auf die Begründung kommts an.


Das sind reine Fakten was ich geschrieben habe.
Ich wollte  am Anfang nichts schreiben,weil das bestimmt in ähnlicher Form ihr schon steht.War ein Fehler gebe ich zu.
Und noch zu *quantenslipstream was du geschrieben hast ist reine Spekulation.Wie du da drauf gekommen bist, ist mir ein absolutes Rätsel.
*


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Und noch zu *quantenslipstream was du geschrieben hast ist reine Spekulation.Wie du da drauf gekommen bist, ist mir ein absolutes Rätsel.*


 
Was ist Spekulation gewesen, ein wenig genauer, bitte?


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (1. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist Spekulation gewesen, ein wenig genauer, bitte?


das hier:Er bezieht sich wohl darauf, dass ich das alles nicht die Bohne interessiert, was in Afghanistan abgeht und zählt damit zu den Menschen, die sich lieber in den eigenen Wänden eingraben wollen als den Verlauf der Weltpolitik zu verändern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> das hier:Er bezieht sich wohl darauf, dass ich das alles nicht die Bohne interessiert, was in Afghanistan abgeht und zählt damit zu den Menschen, die sich lieber in den eigenen Wänden eingraben wollen als den Verlauf der Weltpolitik zu verändern.


 
Weil du "dito" zu seinem Post gesagt hast und er in eben diesem Post (war noch von der ersten Seite) sagte, dass ihm das mit Afghanistan nicht kümmert, also ginge ich davon aus, dass dir das ebenso egal ist.

Deswegen ja auch, etwas aussagekräftiger schreiben, das beugt Spekulationen vor.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Ja, ist wieder mal ne Bürokratenfalle. Die trauen sich nicht, im Vorfeld eines drohenden Bürgerkrieges zu handeln. Obwohl es aus humanistischer Sicht wohl das Beste wäre, um die Schwachen und Verlierer des Krieges zu Schützen.
> Meiner Meinung nach müßten da mal die Statuten für Einsätze überdacht werden.



Für Präventivkriege sind unsere Führungssysteme noch viel zu fehleranfällig. Man kann nich einfach einen Militäreinsatz starten, weil man irgendwas glaubt, das verstößt gegen Völkerrecht und im die Rechtsstaatlichkeit.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das könnte aber etwa schwierig werden, da die Länder dieser drei Städte nun mal ein Veto Recht haben, und der Weltsicherheitsrat entscheidet, ob und wo es Blauhelmeinsätze geben wird und kein UN Parlament. Zwar hockt Ban Ki Moon auch im Weltsicherheitsrat, hat aber kein Stimmrecht.



Ich sagte "wenn" die UN das Völkerrecht durchsetzen will.
Natürlich wird die UN das nie wollen, solange ihr Wille sich auf das Beschränkt, was USA(+GB+F), Russland und China dulden, was im gemeinsamen Schnittpunkt natürlich sehr wenig ist und garantiert nichts mit Grundrechten zu tun hat. (seien es die von CIA-Gefangenen, die von kaukasischen Menschenrechtlern, die von diversen Religionsgruppen oder die von mittelasiatischen Staaten)


----------



## Scorpioking78 (1. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für Präventivkriege sind unsere Führungssysteme noch viel zu fehleranfällig. Man kann nich einfach einen Militäreinsatz starten, weil man irgendwas glaubt, das verstößt gegen Völkerrecht und im die Rechtsstaatlichkeit.



Oh, da habe ich mich offensichtlich mißverständlich ausgedrückt.
Nein, keinen Präventivkrieg - keinen Krieg.
Es ging mir um einen Blauhelmeinsatz, weil der im Falle eines Bürgerkrieges gerechtfertigt wäre. Würde man (ist meine Meinung) zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt die Offensivtruppen der Allierten aus Afghanistan abziehen, dann würden sich die Clanlords doch versuchen das entstehende Machtvakuum anzueignen (wäre für mich doch ein Bürgerkrieg). 
Also vorbeugend mit dem Abzug der kämpfenden Truppe Blauhelme ins Land senden (wäre logistisch recht simpel, da man nur nen blauen Überzug für den Gefechtshelm aufziehen muß). Waffen einsammeln, Minen räumen, Trinkwasserzugänge für die Bev sichern, damit das nicht auch noch wie das Benzin von irgendwelchen Bewaffneten für Horrorsummen von den Einheimischen gekauft werden muß.

Und um ein solches Debakel wie in Somalia zu verhindern, muß auch die Befugnis der Blauhelme erweitert werden (evtl Polizeiarbeit, bis eine Landeseigene Polizeibehörde existiert und funktioniert).


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Es ging mir um einen Blauhelmeinsatz, weil der im Falle eines Bürgerkrieges gerechtfertigt wäre. Würde man (ist meine Meinung) zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt die Offensivtruppen der Allierten aus Afghanistan abziehen, dann würden sich die Clanlords doch versuchen das entstehende Machtvakuum anzueignen (wäre für mich doch ein Bürgerkrieg).
> Also vorbeugend mit dem Abzug der kämpfenden Truppe Blauhelme ins Land senden (wäre logistisch recht simpel, da man nur nen blauen Überzug für den Gefechtshelm aufziehen muß). Waffen einsammeln, Minen räumen, Trinkwasserzugänge für die Bev sichern, damit das nicht auch noch wie das Benzin von irgendwelchen Bewaffneten für Horrorsummen von den Einheimischen gekauft werden muß.


 
Ok, angenommen, die Koalitionstruppen machen das und Blauhelmsoldaten ziehen dann nach Afghanistan ein.

1. Wer soll die Blauhelme beauftragen? Die Clanchefs sind doch eher daran gelegen, das untereinander zu klären, dann kann man auch noch nebenbei Drogen anbauen.

2. Sicher, dass das so durch den Weltsicherheitsrat geht, ohne dass das eine oder andere Land etwas "anpassen" will? Vom Vetorecht der ständigen Mitglieder rede ich noch nicht mal.

3. Was sollen die Blauhelme denn anders machen als die jetzigen Koalitionstruppen?

4. Die Blauhelme werden noch mehr bekämpft werden als die Koalitionstruppen, da sie technisch nicht den Stand haben, denn sie haben könnten.



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Und um ein solches Debakel wie in Somalia zu verhindern, muß auch die Befugnis der Blauhelme erweitert werden (evtl Polizeiarbeit, bis eine Landeseigene Polizeibehörde existiert und funktioniert).


 
Das entscheidet aber der Weltsicherheitsrat und da liegt dann schon der Hase im Pfeffer begraben.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (1. Oktober 2009)

@quantenslipstream 

Die taktische Entscheidung trifft der Befehlshabende Offizier vor Ort.
Es gab einen Bericht über den damaligen in Somalia. Der kann nachts nicht mehr schlafen, trat aus der Armee aus (immerhin Genaral) und würde alles anders machen-eben nicht mehr nur zusehen.

Ich bin eh der Meinung, dass die Blauhelmeinsätze anders geregelt werden müssen. Es müssen generelle, grundlegende Regeln bestehen. Ohne VETO-Rechte, so wird das immer und immer wieder für machtpolitischen Bullshit mißbraucht werden. Es ist eine Viel-Völkerarmee und sollte auch im Interesse aller Völker eingesetzt werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Die taktische Entscheidung trifft der Befehlshabende Offizier vor Ort.
> Es gab einen Bericht über den damaligen in Somalia. Der kann nachts nicht mehr schlafen, trat aus der Armee aus (immerhin Genaral) und würde alles anders machen-eben nicht mehr nur zusehen.


 
Was die Blauhelmsoldaten innerhalb ihres Mandats dürfen und was nicht, entscheidet aber der Weltsicherheitsrat. Der schreibt vor, was das Mandat beinhaltet.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (1. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was die Blauhelmsoldaten innerhalb ihres Mandats dürfen und was nicht, entscheidet aber der Weltsicherheitsrat. Der schreibt vor, was das Mandat beinhaltet.



Zum Glück kann der Nachts ruhig schlafen.
Mir persönlich wäre es egal, was irgendwelche Typen fernab der Realität zig Monate vor meinem Einsatz entschieden haben, solange ich nicht daneben stehen und zusehen muß, wie neben mir Menschen vergwaltigt, gequält und brutal ermordet werden.

Btw ist der ExBefehlshaber nicht der einzige psychisch traumatisierte Soldat aus Somalia.

Natürlich weiß ich, dass unter den gegebenen Umständen mein Ansinnen einer Utopie gleichkommt - träumen darf man doch noch!
Ändert aber nichts an dem verlorenen Posten, auf dem unsere Truppen da stehen. Glaubt man wirklich, daß man mit den paar Männern und  dem bissel Militärtechnik etwas in Afghanistan ändern kann? Das haben die Russen mit wesentlich mehr Soldaten und HighTech ala Mi-24 in zig Jahren auch nicht geschafft und solange dort ein kriegsähnlicher Zustand herrscht, wird sich kein neues Land mit einer stabilen Regierung bilden können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Zum Glück kann der Nachts ruhig schlafen.
> Mir persönlich wäre es egal, was irgendwelche Typen fernab der Realität zig Monate vor meinem Einsatz entschieden haben, solange ich nicht daneben stehen und zusehen muß, wie neben mir Menschen vergwaltigt, gequält und brutal ermordet werden.
> 
> Btw ist der ExBefehlshaber nicht der einzige psychisch traumatisierte Soldat aus Somalia.
> ...


 
Ich stimme dir ja grundsätzlich zu. Blauhelmmandate sollte immer das Maximum beinhalten und die Kommandeure vor Ort entscheiden, was getan werden muss.
Aber wenn ich sehe, du bringst das Beispiel Somalia an, dass die Uno Hilfslieferungen von feindlichen Truppen geplündert worden sind (sodass die Bevölkerungs nichts zu essen bekam) und die Blauhelme daneben standen, weil sie laut Mandat nicht eingreifen durften, ist doch schon obszön. 
Aber solange der Weltsicherheitsrat, und das sind extreme Bürokraten, derartige Einsätze anhand von Papieren zustimmen oder nicht, wird sich einfach nichts ändern.
Die Versammlung der UN sollte deratiges aushandeln und das nicht einem so zertrittenem Organ wie dem Weltsicherheitsrat (wo es ja immer noch diesen ollen Veto Mächte gibt, sagt da eine "nee", läuft gar nichts) überlassen.

Interessant ist ja, dass B und C Waffen von den Ländern geächtet werden, A Wafen aber nicht, trotzdem wird in den besagten Veto Mächten fleßig an B und C Waffen rumgeforscht.

Woher kam denn das Anthrax, mit dem Washington kurz nach dem 11. Spetember bedroht wurde? 

Von wem hat Saddam noch mal das Nervengas bekommen, mit dem er im Iran/Irak Krieg feindliche Soldaten getötet hat (und später Kurden)?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Oh, da habe ich mich offensichtlich mißverständlich ausgedrückt.
> Nein, keinen Präventivkrieg - keinen Krieg.
> Es ging mir um einen Blauhelmeinsatz, weil der im Falle eines Bürgerkrieges gerechtfertigt wäre. Würde man (ist meine Meinung) zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt die Offensivtruppen der Allierten aus Afghanistan abziehen, dann würden sich die Clanlords doch versuchen das entstehende Machtvakuum anzueignen (wäre für mich doch ein Bürgerkrieg).
> Also vorbeugend mit dem Abzug der kämpfenden Truppe Blauhelme ins Land senden (wäre logistisch recht simpel, da man nur nen blauen Überzug für den Gefechtshelm aufziehen muß). Waffen einsammeln, Minen räumen, Trinkwasserzugänge für die Bev sichern, damit das nicht auch noch wie das Benzin von irgendwelchen Bewaffneten für Horrorsummen von den Einheimischen gekauft werden muß.




Ah. Verstehe.
Ein Blauhelmeinsatz im herkömmlichen Sinne wird aber nicht helfen. In anderen Bürgerkriegsregionen versuchen die Blauhelme, die Zivilbevölkerung vor militärischen Kräften jeder Art zu schützen. D.h. man schickt Blauhelme hin (was aber, wenn es ohne Einverständniss des Staates geschieht, bereits ein schwerer Verstoß gegen staatliche Souvernität ist!), die sich in den Weg stellen und zurückschießen, sobald jemand die Zivilisten hinter ihnen angreift.
Das klappt in Afghanistan aber nicht, denn es will ([zyniker]mit Ausnahme der USA[/zyniker]) niemand Zivilisten angreifen. Kämpfe finden nur auf höherer Ebene zwischen politischen Kräften statt - mir persönlich stellt sich die Frage, ob "Bürgerkrieg" über ein angemessener Begriff ist. Eigentlich handelt es sich um einen internationalen Konflikt zwischen dem "islamischen Emirat Afghanistan" (Taliban, kaum als Staat anerkannt) und der "islamischen Repulik Afghanistan" (Nordallianz, "das" Afghanistan).
Ein Einsatz von UN-Truppen würde somit zwangsläufig auf einen Kriegseinsatz (quasi wie jetzt) hinauslaufen, der nur enden würde, in dem eine (oder beide) Regierungen gestürzt und ihr Territorium erobert wird.
Ein Eroberungskrieg mit dem Ziel, politische Macht auszuüben, ist aber kein Blauhelmeinsatz mehr. Das wäre der von mir beschriebene Angriffskrieg, in dem Fall halt z.B. von der UN auf die Taliban.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (2. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich sehe, du bringst das Beispiel Somalia an, dass die Uno Hilfslieferungen von feindlichen Truppen geplündert worden sind (sodass die Bevölkerungs nichts zu essen bekam) und die Blauhelme daneben standen, weil sie laut Mandat nicht eingreifen durften, ist doch schon obszön.


Ich hoffe, Du findest nicht das Anbringen dieses Bsp. als obszön. Falls doch, bitte ich um Verzeihung.
Somalia ist ein krasses Beispiel für Inkompetenz und Ignoranz.
Das die Soldaten (ähnlich wie bei den ethnischen Säuberungen in Bosnien) nur daneben stehen und zuschauen sollen finde ich eine Zumutung (war selbst in Bosnien aber nicht als Blauhelm). Als deutscher Soldat bin ich auch unter anderem Kommando noch deutschen Recht verpflichtet (Dafür steht ja auch der Eid). Meines Erachtens widerspricht es dem deutschen Recht, wenn ich gezwungen werde bereits benanntes Tun tatenlos hinzunehmen.
Es gibt noch Dinge wie Nothilfe und Notwehr, zu der ich *verpflichtet* bin. Ebenso wie das Unterlassen derer eine Starftat ist, für die ich belangt werden muß.



> Interessant ist ja, dass B und C Waffen von den Ländern geächtet werden, A Wafen aber nicht, trotzdem wird in den besagten Veto Mächten fleßig an B und C Waffen rumgeforscht.


Ist ohne Frage ein assozialer Zustand. Ebenso wie der Gebrauch von Antipersonenminen Streu- und Brandbomben - ist aber ein anderes Thema.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das klappt in Afghanistan aber nicht, denn es will ([zyniker]mit Ausnahme der USA[/zyniker]) niemand Zivilisten angreifen. Kämpfe finden nur auf höherer Ebene zwischen politischen Kräften statt - mir persönlich stellt sich die Frage, ob "Bürgerkrieg" über ein angemessener Begriff ist. Eigentlich handelt es sich um einen internationalen Konflikt zwischen dem "islamischen Emirat Afghanistan" (Taliban, kaum als Staat anerkannt) und der "islamischen Repulik Afghanistan" (Nordallianz, "das" Afghanistan).
> Ein Einsatz von UN-Truppen würde somit zwangsläufig auf einen Kriegseinsatz (quasi wie jetzt) hinauslaufen, der nur enden würde, in dem eine (oder beide) Regierungen gestürzt und ihr Territorium erobert wird.
> Ein Eroberungskrieg mit dem Ziel, politische Macht auszuüben, ist aber kein Blauhelmeinsatz mehr. Das wäre der von mir beschriebene Angriffskrieg, in dem Fall halt z.B. von der UN auf die Taliban.



Genau genommen gibt es den originalen Staat Afghanistan nicht mehr (dieser war buddistisch).
Mit der Kolonialisierung durch die Briten wurde es zu einem Spielball größerer Staaten (Briten->Russen->Taliban->wer auch immer denen folgt).
Es wäre streng betrachtet keine Invasion durch Blauhelme, sondern eine Befreiung des Landes von Fremdmächten (Invasoren/Rebellen), die das Staatsgefüge dort verändert haben.

Eigentlich muß man die Leute ,jeden Einzelnen (Mann/Frau) befragen, was sie denn nun eigentlich wollen (nein, keine Wahl und schon gar keine "gewählten Volksverräter").


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Oktober 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich:
Wenn wir (und andere) die Truppen abziehen, wird 'das Böse' die Oberhand gewinnen.
Entsprechend müssen wir alles was wir haben, nach Afghanistan und in den Irak schicken, um die Ordnung widerherzustellen bzw zu garantieren, was allerdings etwas dauern kann.

Entsprechend darf man sich allerdings auch nicht als Besatzer aufspielen.

Das ist ja auch das Problem, das man nicht einfach so die Leute da abziehen kann.
Was glaubt ihr, würde passieren, wenn von Heut auf Morgen alle westlichen Truppen aus beiden Staaten abgezogen werden würden?!


----------



## Scorpioking78 (2. Oktober 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr, würde passieren, wenn von Heut auf Morgen alle westlichen Truppen aus beiden Staaten abgezogen werden würden?!



Von Abzug habe ich nicht gesprochen.
Hatte in meinem ersten Post gesagt, dass die Ziele anders gelegt werden müssen.
Blauhelme bracht ich wegen der allein schon optisch nach außen wirkenden Neutralität in Spiel.
Aber jetzt einfach die truppen raus ist natürlich totaler Mist.
Auch wenn der Einsatz im Vorfeld als unnötig zu bezeichen gewesen ist, so muß er leider nun mal für die gesamte Dauer (unbestimmt, wie Bosnien etc.) durchgehalten werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Du findest nicht das Anbringen dieses Bsp. als obszön. Falls doch, bitte ich um Verzeihung.
> Somalia ist ein krasses Beispiel für Inkompetenz und Ignoranz.


 
Nö, so meine ich das nicht. Nichts gegen dich.
Ich finde es nur sehr, sehr mergwürdig, wenn Hilfslieferungen geplündert werden, die Blauhelmsoldaten zum Zuschauen verdammt sind (denen juckt es sicher im Finger, sie dürfen aber nicht).
Das finde ich so absolut lächerlich.
Ich kenne keinen Soldaten, der gerne in den Krieg zieht (ist bei Generälen anders, die müssen ja auch nicht kämpfen, sondern hocken in Krisenstäben).
Aber zugucken zu müssen, obwohl Unrecht geschieht und nicht eingreifen dürfen, ist eben obszön. Da fragt sich jeder Soldat, wer das Mandat so ausgelegt hat. Die Nahrungsmittel sind ja für die Bevölkerung da und nicht für die feindlichen Truppen.



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Das die Soldaten (ähnlich wie bei den ethnischen Säuberungen in Bosnien) nur daneben stehen und zuschauen sollen finde ich eine Zumutung (war selbst in Bosnien aber nicht als Blauhelm). Als deutscher Soldat bin ich auch unter anderem Kommando noch deutschen Recht verpflichtet (Dafür steht ja auch der Eid). Meines Erachtens widerspricht es dem deutschen Recht, wenn ich gezwungen werde bereits benanntes Tun tatenlos hinzunehmen.
> Es gibt noch Dinge wie Nothilfe und Notwehr, zu der ich *verpflichtet* bin. Ebenso wie das Unterlassen derer eine Starftat ist, für die ich belangt werden muß.


 
Aber was passiert, wenn du als Soldat jetzt eingreifst und Dinge machst, die gegen dein Mandat sind (als Blauhelmsoldat z.B.)?
Du wird von deiner Führung bestraft.
Das mit dem Deutschen Recht stimmt aber leider nicht so, Deutsches Recht gilt nur in Deutschland, bist du in Afghanistan oder so, kannst du nicht nach Deutschem Recht eingreifen. Auch deshalb greifen deutsche Soldaten ja nicht Drogenanbauer an oder vernichten Drogenfelder, sie dürfen es schlichtweg nicht (was aber auch lächerlich ist, denn jeder weiß, dass sich die Taliban damit finanzieren).



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Eigentlich muß man die Leute ,jeden Einzelnen (Mann/Frau) befragen, was sie denn nun eigentlich wollen (nein, keine Wahl und schon gar keine "gewählten Volksverräter").


 
Die meisten können aber nicht lesen und schreiben, kennen nichts anderes als Kriege und Warlords.
Wie willst du denen erklären, dass es noch andere Dinge auf der Welt gibt?


----------



## Scorpioking78 (2. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur sehr, sehr mergwürdig, wenn Hilfslieferungen geplündert werden, die Blauhelmsoldaten zum Zuschauen verdammt sind (denen juckt es sicher im Finger, sie dürfen aber nicht).


So ist es, wenn Hilflieferungen örtlichen, zivilen Stellen zum Verteilen anvertraut werden.




> Das mit dem Deutschen Recht stimmt aber leider nicht so, Deutsches Recht gilt nur in Deutschland, bist du in Afghanistan oder so, kannst du nicht nach Deutschem Recht eingreifen.


Stimmt so nicht ganz. Ich als Soldat werde auch im Ausland nach deutschem Recht bestraft und nur nach diesem (Dein Mitgliedsausweis als Teil der, meinetwegen KFor gibt Dir im Ausland eine Art immunität für dortiges Recht).Das STGB gilt im vollen Umfang auch im Ausland(weiterhin auf den Soldat aus der BRD bezogen), somit ist eine Unterlassen Hilfeleistung/Nothilfe auch im AUsland für mich strafbar und allein daraus ließe sich für uns eine Pflicht zum Helfen ableiten. Das es keiner Macht ist klar, würde man doch mit dem UN-Mandat in Konflikt geraten.



> Auch deshalb greifen deutsche Soldaten ja nicht Drogenanbauer an oder vernichten Drogenfelder, sie dürfen es schlichtweg nicht (was aber auch lächerlich ist, denn jeder weiß, dass sich die Taliban damit finanzieren).


Meines Wissens werden doch Drogenplantagen abgebrannt, oder?





> Die meisten können aber nicht lesen und schreiben, kennen nichts anderes als Kriege und Warlords.
> Wie willst du denen erklären, dass es noch andere Dinge auf der Welt gibt?



Habe nicht gesagt, dass es kein heißes Eisen ist.


----------



## Lexx (2. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> die Blauhelmsoldaten zum Zuschauen verdammt sind (denen juckt es sicher im Finger, sie dürfen aber nicht)


 glaub ich kaum, die haben sicher die hosen gestrichen voll..


----------



## Scorpioking78 (2. Oktober 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> glaub ich kaum, die haben sicher die hosen gestrichen voll..


War zwar kein Blauhelm aber die Hosen voll hatte bei uns keiner. Auch nicht, als ne Autobombe bei unserer Ankunft explodierte.Ebensowenig, als wir einen brennenden Minenstreifen gelöscht haben.


----------



## JePe (2. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das klappt in Afghanistan aber nicht, denn es will ([zyniker]mit Ausnahme der USA[/zyniker]) niemand Zivilisten angreifen. Kämpfe finden nur auf höherer Ebene zwischen politischen Kräften statt - mir persönlich stellt sich die Frage, ob "Bürgerkrieg" über ein angemessener Begriff ist. Eigentlich handelt es sich um einen internationalen Konflikt zwischen dem "islamischen Emirat Afghanistan" (Taliban, kaum als Staat anerkannt) und der "islamischen Repulik Afghanistan" (Nordallianz, "das" Afghanistan).



Das Islamische Emirat Afghanistan war (!) ein Phantomstaat, den die Taliban 1996 ausgerufen haben und der mit Ausnahme von Pakistan, Saudi-Arabien und den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten von niemandem anerkannt wurde. Selbst wenn man darueber gnaedig hinwegsieht, haette dieser "Staat" 2001 mit der Verdraengung der Taliban durch die sog. Nordallianz zu existieren aufgehoert. Stattdessen wurde das heutige Afghanistan ausgerufen und international weitgehend anerkannt.

Das alles muss Dir nicht gefallen, solltest Du aber wenigstens zur Kenntnis nehmen anstatt hier entrueckten Unfug von Kaempfen auf "hoeherer politischer Ebene" zu verbreiten. Die Taliban-Ebene versucht ihre Politik mit Selbstmordattentaten durchzusetzen und nimmt dabei das Verletzen und Toeten jedweder in der Naehe befindlicher Personen -Frauen (die bei den Taliban seit je her keine besonders hohe Wuerdigung erfahren haben), Kinder, Einheimische eingeschlossen- in Kauf. Aber ach, das kann ja gar nicht sein. Schliesslich sind da ja auch Amerikaner im Land. Und die, wie jedes Kind aus der TAZ weiss, sind ja schliesslich mit dem Boese-Gen auf die Welt gekommen und getrieben von dem Plan, selbige zu zerstoeren. Selbst wenn die Taliban boese waeren - die Amerikaner sind auf jeden Fall boeser.

Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich, ob wir auf demselben Planeten leben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht ganz. Ich als Soldat werde auch im Ausland nach deutschem Recht bestraft und nur nach diesem (Dein Mitgliedsausweis als Teil der, meinetwegen KFor gibt Dir im Ausland eine Art immunität für dortiges Recht).Das STGB gilt im vollen Umfang auch im Ausland(weiterhin auf den Soldat aus der BRD bezogen), somit ist eine Unterlassen Hilfeleistung/Nothilfe auch im AUsland für mich strafbar und allein daraus ließe sich für uns eine Pflicht zum Helfen ableiten. Das es keiner Macht ist klar, würde man doch mit dem UN-Mandat in Konflikt geraten.


 
Du mit deinen Aktionen schon, aber du kannst kein Deutsches Recht für Bewohner eines anderen Landes anwenden, wenn du in diesem fremden Land bist.
Das Deutsche Recht gilt hat für Deutsche (auch Soldaten), ebenso für den deutsche Tüv (bzw. das Pendant der Bundeswehr) Fahrzeuge in Afghanistan stilllegt, wenn sie nicht mehr den Vorschriften entsprechen (auch wenn es zum Teil lächerliche Ursachen hat).
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wurde seinerzeit ein gepanzertes Fahrzeug stillgelegt, weil irgendein Dokument fehlte, deshalb musste die Soldaten mit normalen Fahrzeugen losfahren, was sie angreifbarer macht. Die Taliban sehen ja, obs ein gepanzertes Fahrzeug ist oder nicht.



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens werden doch Drogenplantagen abgebrannt, oder?


 
Amerikanische und kanadische Soldaten machen das im Süden, Deutsche aber nicht, die sagen immer, dass das Sache der örtlichen Polizei ist und dass sie nur Terroristen (Taliban) verfolgen, aber keine Verbrecher (Clan Leute, Drogenbarone).
Aber meiner Meinung nach kann man das nicht einfach so trennen.


----------



## Lexx (2. Oktober 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> War zwar kein Blauhelm aber die Hosen voll hatte bei uns keiner. Auch nicht, als ne Autobombe bei unserer Ankunft explodierte.Ebensowenig, als wir einen brennenden Minenstreifen gelöscht haben.


Haben Sie Ihre Überzeugung?
Würden Sie dafür sterben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> Haben Sie Ihre Überzeugung?
> Würden Sie dafür sterben?


 
Das ist ihr Job, für ihre Überzeugungen zu sterben, sonst geht man nicht zur Armee.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (2. Oktober 2009)

Aus seinen Überzeugungen zieht man auch seine Motivation. Also ja.
Nein, bin kein Freund vom Krieg. Aber einer muß meine Familie schützen also mache ich das lieber selbst ehe ich es anderen überlasse.
Für meine Familie würde ich sterben - das heißt nicht, dass ich den Tod suche.
Und am Ende sterben wir doch eh alle.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Genau genommen gibt es den originalen Staat Afghanistan nicht mehr (dieser war buddistisch).
> Mit der Kolonialisierung durch die Briten wurde es zu einem Spielball größerer Staaten (Briten->Russen->Taliban->wer auch immer denen folgt).
> Es wäre streng betrachtet keine Invasion durch Blauhelme, sondern eine Befreiung des Landes von Fremdmächten (Invasoren/Rebellen), die das Staatsgefüge dort verändert haben.



Zwischen Briten und Russen gab es eine kurze Phase der ""Eigenständigkeit"". Die war auch tatsächlich dabei, in einen Bürgerkrieg zu münden (in dem einheimische Kommunisten die zwischenzeitliche Monarchie stürzten, sich dann aber -typische Revolutionäre- nicht einig wurden, wer der nächste totalitäre Herrscher "im Namen des Volkes" werden soll), aber dann haben sich statt Blauhelmen eben USA und damit natürlich auch UdSSR eingemischt.

Aber die historische Perspektive wird einen imho zu keiner Lösung bringen. Ähnlich wie in Israel/Palästina sind die ursprünglichen Positionen in Jahrzehnten des Krieges restlos aufgerieben worden. Die Zukunft muss aus dem jetzt entstehen, so schwer das auch wird.




JePe schrieb:


> Das Islamische Emirat Afghanistan war (!) ein Phantomstaat, den die Taliban 1996 ausgerufen haben und der mit Ausnahme von Pakistan, Saudi-Arabien und den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten von niemandem anerkannt wurde. Selbst wenn man darueber gnaedig hinwegsieht, haette dieser "Staat" 2001 mit der Verdraengung der Taliban durch die sog. Nordallianz zu existieren aufgehoert. Stattdessen wurde das heutige Afghanistan ausgerufen und international weitgehend anerkannt.



Das heutige Afghanistan steht in direkter Nachfolgerschaft des Afghanistans, dass als Nachfolger der britischen Kolonie entstand und dass international anerkannt und in der UNO vertreten war, ehe an die Taliban überhaupt zu denken war.
Selbige wurden aber nie restlos durch die Nordallianz und ihre Allierten verdrängt und üben mitlerweile wieder in großen Teilen des Landes Einfluss aus. Entsprechend besteht auch weiterhin ihr Anspruch, eine Staat zu sein - ein Staat, der sein Territorium in einem Eroberungsskrieg gegen die Nordallianz erweitern will.
Das der Staat international nicht anerkannt ist und mein Gedankengang somit nicht den UN-Vorgaben zum Thema Völkerrecht entspricht, habe ich selbst geschrieben.
Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass die realen Zustände in Afghanistan wenig mit einem herkömmlichen Bürgerkrieg (wie in vielen Afrikansichen Staaten) gemeinsam haben, sondern eher denen eines herkömmlichen Krieges entsprechen. Da kämpft nicht eine Ethnie gegen die andere, sondern da fällt die politische Gruppierung aus einer Gegend in eine andere ein.
An diesen realen Bedingungen muss sich auch die Lösung vor Ort orientieren, denn dem Durchschnittsafghanen ist es ziemlich Wurscht, auf welchem Papier (das er eh nicht lesen kann) steht, welcher der potentiellen Herrscher denn nun ein echte Regierung sein darf.
Was zählt ist, wer die Kalaschnikow an seine Schläfe hält.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (3. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber die historische Perspektive wird einen imho zu keiner Lösung bringen. Ähnlich wie in Israel/Palästina sind die ursprünglichen Positionen in Jahrzehnten des Krieges restlos aufgerieben worden. Die Zukunft muss aus dem jetzt entstehen, so schwer das auch wird.
> 
> ...



Klingt brutal ist aber so.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (6. Oktober 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich:
> Wenn wir (und andere) die Truppen abziehen, wird 'das Böse' die Oberhand gewinnen.
> Entsprechend müssen wir alles was wir haben, nach Afghanistan und in den Irak schicken, um die Ordnung widerherzustellen bzw zu garantieren, was allerdings etwas dauern kann.
> 
> ...


Das Böse das klingt doch woll nach Bush Junior.
Die gute Nachricht: Es gibt keine bösen Menschen nur Menschen, die manchmal  Böses tun.Die schlechte Nachricht: JEDER Mensch kann Böses tun.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Die gute Nachricht: Es gibt keine bösen Menschen nur Menschen, die manchmal Böses tun.Die schlechte Nachricht: JEDER Mensch kann Böses tun.


 
Ist eine Frage der Sichtweise.
Aus Sicht der Palestinenser sind das keine Terroristen, die Israel angreifen, sondern Freiheitskämpfer.
Die Talibanen sehen sich sicherlich genauso und sehen den Westen als das ultimative Böse, da sie deren Regeln einem aufzwingen wollen.


----------



## Havenger (10. November 2009)

bin auch für einen abzug ...


----------



## davehimself (12. November 2009)

nein, wenn wir mal in not sind, freuen wir uns auch um hilfe.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. November 2009)

Hä, wohl noch nie bei der Bundeswehr gewesen. Deutschland ist zur Zeit von Freunden umgeben. 
Auch wenn die Politik von einem Krisengebiet spricht, bin ich der festen Meinung das in Afghanistan ein Krieg ist, und zwar zwischen einer religiösen westlich abgeneigten Gruppe (Taliban) und einer Gruppe von Ländern die glauben mit einem "friedenserzwingenden Einsatz", so nennt es die UNSC, dort die Demokratie zu sichern, auf Wunsch der neuen Regierung in Afghanistan. Für mich ist es laut Definition einfach nur ein Angriffskrieg, so wie in damals auch die UdSSR gegen Afghanistan führte und was daraus wurde ist bereits Geschichte. Deutschland hat in einem Angriffskrieg, auch im Deckmantel der UNSC, einfach nichts verloren.
Also keine weiteren tote deutsche Soldaten ... raus aus Afghanistan.


----------



## Doney (9. Dezember 2009)

Eindeutig abziehen... lieber den eigenen Staat sicherer machen... z.b. hätte ich nichts gegen verschärftere waffenkontrollen in öffentlichen gebäuden o.ä.

aber es verschlingt unmengen an geldern und menschenleben und bringt nichts,...

ich bin der meinung der terrorismus wird dadurch noch getärkt... taliban und co. werden dadurch nicht zerschlagen... sie werden enger zusammengeschweißt... noch überzeugter davon dem westen den hintern zu versohlen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich frage mich schon seit Jahren, wo die christilichen Fanatiker sind, die, mit Sprengstoffgürteln um den Hals, nach Mekka fahren und die Kaaba wegsprengen.


----------



## Doney (9. Dezember 2009)

ooooooh das wär böse... 

aber der christl. fanatismus war weitaus schlimmer als der islamistische... siehe kreuzzüge, hexenhammer, inquisition...

christen waren am ende viel schlimmer (beschränkt auf Katholiken)...

aber du hast recht...  es scheint als hätten sies aufgegeben


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

Die christlichen Rechten in den USA kann man eh nicht für Voll nehmen.
Einerseits sagen die jedem, dass nur Gott Leben geben und nehmen kann, andererseits beführworten sie die Todestrafe und wollen den Zugang zu Waffen weiter vereinfachen.


----------



## Doney (9. Dezember 2009)

Wenn sie denken dass Gott n Männel im Himmel is, dann sind wirklich nicht ganz klar im kopf ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> Wenn sie denken dass Gott n Männel im Himmel is, dann sind wirklich nicht ganz klar im kopf ^^


 
Über solche Dinge kannst du mit denen nicht diskutieren.


----------



## Havenger (9. Dezember 2009)

> nein, wenn wir mal in not sind, freuen wir uns auch um hilfe.



wer würde uns helfen ? wir sind doch immer die bösen ... schlimm das die jetzt wieder auf oberst kleinrumhacken der hat einfach nur seinen job gemacht ... wenigstens ist jetzt dort unten erst mal ruhe ...


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. Dezember 2009)

Das ist das Problem, es gab nen Luffschlag gegen die Tanklaster und schon wird darüber gesprochen wie viel mann als entschädigung Zahlt.
Warum Geld Zahlen das ist halt Krieg und da gibt es auch zivile totesopfer.
Und besser so als hätte man die LKW für Anschläge genutzt.


----------



## Havenger (9. Dezember 2009)

das stimmt allerdings ... aber bei den amis wäre das net so schlimm gewesen wenn das einer von denen befohlen hätte aber dann kommt es immer wieder : die bösen deutschen ...


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. Dezember 2009)

Das ist es ja, sobald die Deutschen nen Fehler machen schlagen alle nur drauf ein.
Nur man sollte mal ne Liste der Angriffe durch US Truppen führen, die zeigen ja nur ihre videos wo die Bomben treffen und der Rest naja wird nie einer sehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2009)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Warum Geld Zahlen das ist halt Krieg und da gibt es auch zivile totesopfer.



Das ist eben nicht Krieg, jedenfalls nicht formell. Weder für die Amerikaner (die den Krieg gewonnen haben), noch für den UN-Rahmen, in dem die Bundeswehr opperiert (Friedenseinsatz), noch für das Bundestagsmandat, dass ihr das erlaubt (Hilfe beim Wiederaufbau).
Wenn man sich da verhalten will, wie im Krieg, muss man erstmal die rechtlichen Grundlagen dafür schaffen. Und da wirds schon schwierig, denn wenn die Bundeswehr einen Kriegseinsatz in einem fremden, nicht mal unbedingt verbündeten Staat (haben wir ein formelles Bündniss mit Karzai&Co? Wollen wir überhaupt eins mit einem demokratisch nicht legitimierten Herrscher?) durchführt, dürfte sie damit gegen das Völkerrecht/staatliche Souverintät verstoßen.


P.S.:
Bezüglich der tollen US-Bombenvideos gibt es übrigens ein Beispiel aus dem Golfkrieg, in dem ein vermutlich ziemlich unschuldiges Kamel mitten in der Wüste das letzte ist, was man sieht...


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (10. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist eben nicht Krieg, jedenfalls nicht formell.


 
Das vertrackte an der Situation ist, dass es tatsächlich Krieg ist, unsere Politiker es aber nicht so nennen können(!), weil sonst die aktive Teilnahme der Bundeswehr Verfassungsbruch und der Einsatz mit einem Schlag (unabhängig vom "Bündnisverteidigungsfall"  ) zu Ende wäre.... natürlich mit einem rechtlichen Nachspiel für die Verantwortlichen.

Es ist ja ansich so schon schlimm genug, dass es trotz unserer geschichtlichen Verantwortung überhaupt möglich ist, nur knapp über ein halbes Jahrhundert nach Ende des 2. WK, mit deutschen Truppen völkerrechtswidrig im Ausland agieren zu können.



			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> .......... Ein Angriff, mit dem ein Begleitschaden einhergeht, ist völkerrechtswidrig, wenn der Begleitschaden *vorhersehbar war* und:
> wenn er *durch die Anwendung praktisch möglicher Vorsichtsmaßnahmen bei der Wahl der Angriffsmittel und -methoden vermeidbar gewesen* wäre oder
> wenn die mit ihm *verbundenen Verluste unter der Zivilbevölkerung, die Verwundung von Zivilpersonen, die Beschädigung ziviler Objekte oder mehrere derartige Folgen zusammen in keinem Verhältnis zum erwarteten konkreten und unmittelbaren militärischen Vorteil* stehen.
> Demnach kann die bewusste Inkaufnahme eines Begleitschadens völkerrechtsgemäß sein, wenn er sich nur durch einen Verzicht auf den Angriff vermeiden ließe und wenn der Angriff einen entsprechend gewichtigen militärischen Vorteil erwarten lässt. Der Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit erfordert hier unter Umständen eine Abwägung von Menschenleben, gegebenenfalls in größerer Zahl, gegenüber dem prognostizierten militärischen Vorteil.
> ...


 
Quelle: Begleitschaden ? Wikipedia (aka Kollateralschäden)

Über den letzten dick markierten Begriff werden noch Gerichte entscheiden und Ernstfall wird es sowohl für den Verteidigungsminister als auch die Kanlzlerin sehr, sehr eng.

Nach meinem Dafürhalten sind sämtliche Kriterien erfüllt, jedoch fehlt mir die weiterführende juristische Bildung um auch auf internationalem Parkett tatsächlich eine Prognose abgeben zu können.


----------



## JePe (10. Dezember 2009)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Es ist ja ansich so schon schlimm genug, dass es trotz unserer geschichtlichen Verantwortung überhaupt möglich ist, nur knapp über ein halbes Jahrhundert nach Ende des 2. WK, mit deutschen Truppen völkerrechtswidrig im Ausland agieren zu können.



Was fuer eine "geschichtliche Verantwortung" meinst Du?

"Schlimm genug" scheint mir eher, dass viele nicht aus der Geschichte lernen wollen und sich in der moralisch unangreifbaren Rolle des Pazifisten gefallen, der so lange nachgibt, bis sich die Leichen so hoch stapeln, dass selbst auf seiner Wolke Sieben der Verwesungsgeruch nicht mehr zu verleugnen ist (siehe Balkan - KZ´s mitten in Europa und keiner tat etwas).

Haetten die Allierten 1944 so gedacht, wuerde der Atlantikwall wohl heute noch stehen und ueber dem Reichstag das Hakenkreuzbanner wehen oder Deutschland von Moskau aus regiert werden. Aus der "Geschichte lernen" heisst manchmal auch zu akzeptieren, dass es keinen universell richtigen Weg gibt, sondern nur einen am wenigsten schlimmen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Dezember 2009)

> Das ist eben nicht Krieg, jedenfalls nicht formell.


 Das ist Krieg. Man kann's auch platt reden, wie Medien und Politiker. 

Die Deutschen sollen nach Hause kommen. Hier gibt's genug zu tun. Gewalt und Ordnungslosikeit an jeder Ecke und hinter jedem Busch. 

Ich wünschte mir, dass die Deutschen sich ganz aus dem Geschehen im Nahen Osten raushielten.
Ihre Kriege sollen die Amerikaner alleine austragen oder am besten ganz abblasen. 
Es ist nur ein Frage der Zeit bis Obama den Iran anggreift, und das fortsetzt, was Bush begonnen hat.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Dezember 2009)

erst mal in Pakistan aufräumen ehe man Iran angreift
und ich glaube nicht das Obama das macht, jedenfalls nicht in seiner 1. Amtszeit und ob er eine 2. bekommt steht noch nicht fest...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Dezember 2009)

Obama kommt aus dem gleichen Kreise wie Bush, und hat bisher nichts anderes getan als diese Politik fortzusetzen. 
Er ist aber ein guter Entertainer, dass muss man ihm lassen. Naja er ist halt auch nur eine Marionette.. wie alle anderen..^^ 
.. der letzte richtige Präsident war J.F. Kennedy (-dieser wurde leider umgebracht, als man merkte, dass er nicht so leicht zu lenken war..)


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Es ist nur ein Frage der Zeit bis Obama den Iran anggreift, und das fortsetzt, was Bush begonnen hat.


 
Aus welchem Grund sollte Obama das machen?



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Obama kommt aus dem gleichen Kreise wie Bush, und hat bisher nichts anderes getan als diese Politik fortzusetzen.


 
Politik läuft in den USA etwas anders ab als bei uns, da regiert nicht der Parteiapparat sondern die Abgeordneten, weils kein Fraktionszwang gibt.
Obama muss jeden einzelnen Abgeordneten überzeugen, dass seine Politik besser ist als die der vorherigen Regierung.



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> .. der letzte richtige Präsident war J.F. Kennedy (-dieser wurde leider umgebracht, als man merkte, dass er nicht so leicht zu lenken war..)


 
JFK war ein geschmierter Playboy, dessen Präsidentschaft mit Mafia Geld erkauft wurde.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Dezember 2009)

> JFK war ein geschmierter Playboy, dessen Präsidentschaft mit Mafia Geld erkauft wurde.


 das ist doch total okay..



> Politik läuft in den USA etwas anders ab als bei uns, da regiert nicht der Parteiapparat sondern die Abgeordneten, weils kein Fraktionszwang gibt.
> Obama muss jeden einzelnen Abgeordneten überzeugen, dass seine Politik besser ist als die der vorherigen Regierung.


Das ist alles nur ne nette Show.. 

Hörst dich an wie mein Vater...  Das ganze Demokratiegeschwätz ist mit all seinen tollen Regularien der reinste Witz..


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Das ist alles nur ne nette Show..
> 
> Hörst dich an wie mein Vater...  Das ganze Demokratiegeschwätz ist mit all seinen tollen Regularien der reinste Witz..


 
Nein, mit Show hat das nichts zu tun, jede Gruppe will bedient werden, auch die Firmen, die Guantanamo ausrüsten, wollen sozusagen eine weitere Einnahmequelle haben, wenn Cuba geschlossen wird.
Das ist nicht so einfach, die Rebublikaner drücken ja schon wegen der Gesundheutsreform, ich denke mal, das wird gerade ein Kompromiss ausgehandelt und das dauert halt.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (11. Dezember 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Was fuer eine "geschichtliche Verantwortung" meinst Du?
> 
> ..........


 
Ich kenne deine Einstellung dazu, bin vollumfänglich in der Lage sie nachzuvollziehen, teile sie aber überhaupt nicht.

Mir geht es hier nicht um die Verantwortung von "Jens" und "Dirk" oder der Gesamtheit der deutschen Bevölkerung (einfach weil ich Sippen- und Völkerhaft ablehne), sondern um die Verantwortung des deutschen Staates als Rechtsnachfolger sowohl des deutschen Reiches, welches als Weltagressor aufgetreten ist.
Deshalb ist in unserem GG verankert, dass von deutschem Boden nie wieder ein Krieg ausgehen darf.
Ein paar Jahrzehnte später haben regierende Parteien nichts besseres zu tun, als sich als Vasallen wiederum einem völkerrechtswidrigen Krieg anzuschließen und Völkerrechtsverstöße zu ermöglichen, die dann auch prompt durch das deutsche Militär vollzogen werden.
Ich weiß, dass das vielleicht nicht mal unbedingt so gewollt ist, jedoch muss man den Entscheidungsträgern bei Militär und Regierung gesunden Menschenverstand absprechen, wenn ihnen nicht vorher die Möglichkeit eines solchen Szenarios in den Kopf gekommen ist.

Ich mache dabei dem deutschen Oberst, der für diesen Völkerrechtsverstoß nun letztendlich verantwortlich ist, nicht einmal den größten Vorwurf.
Mein Vorwurf richtet sich an die rot/scharze und gelb/schwarze Regierung sowie die, diesem Einsatz der BW in Afghanistan zustimmenden und duldenden Parlamentarier, die dies durch ihr Abnicken der Einsätze überhaupt erst ermöglicht hat, ohne vorher für die notwendigen Rahmenbedingungen gesorgt zu haben.

Was dein Bezug zum Pazifismus hier zu suchen hat, weiß ich nicht. Oder wolltest du lieber "Gutmenschen" schreiben?


----------



## JePe (11. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt nicht "das" Voelkerrecht (es sei denn Du sagst mir, wo ich das nachschlagen kann); die "voelkerrechtswidrigen Kriege", in die Deutschland verstrickt sein soll, sind UN-mandatierte Einsaetze und gehen auch gewiss nicht von deutschem Boden aus.

Und Ja, der Pazifisten / Gutmenschen-Vergleich geht schon in Ordnung. Der Gutmensch / Pazifist schaut stets so lange weg, bis das Problem an seine Haustuer klopft und schimpft dann reflexartig auf "die Gesellschaft", weil sie das nicht verhindert hat. Das er Teil der untaetigen Gesellschaft ist, blendet er dabei aus.

Ich klatsche sicher zu keinem einzigen Krieg da draussen Beifall. Aber ich verschliesse eben nicht mit geschmaecklerischem Verweis auf eine Vergangenheit, die nicht die meine ist, die Augen vor dem, was getan werden muss. Und Afghanistan mit einem der beiden Weltkriege vergleichen zu wollen, mutet schon etwas ... hmm. Surreal an?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (13. Dezember 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> ... reflexartig ...... Und Afghanistan mit einem der beiden Weltkriege vergleichen zu wollen, mutet schon etwas ... hmm. Surreal an?



Hättest du mein Einstiegspost und den verlinkten Wiki-Artikel gelesen und realisiert .... was solls ... 

Naja, und verglichen habe ja nicht ich, sondern du. Ich habe mich lediglich unter Verweis auf das Erbe des deutschen Staates darauf bezogen, dass gerade unser Land sich aus Interventionen herauszuhalten haben sollte.

Und das vor allem in dem Zusammenhang, dass das formulierte Ziel unserer Bündnispolitik in Afghanistan gleich noch mal was war???

Gestern war wieder mal mein spezieller Experte, der internationalen Militär- und Politikszene, Peter Scholl-Latour, im TV präsent.
Nicht, dass ich ihn für unfehlbar halte, aber im Bezug auf Afghanistan stimmen seine bereits langjährigen Analysen mit Natsche, Steinbach (allesamt keine Weichspüler) und anderen überein, dass unter den gegebenen Voraussetzungen Afghanistan von Anfang an für die Nato und explizit die deutschen Einsatzkräfte (wegen ihrer aufgezwungenen zweigleisigen Strategie) eine Totgeburt darstellte.

Es hätte durchaus eine Möglichkeit bestanden ... nur wäre diese weitab jedweder UN-Legitimation ... nämlich die totale Vernichtung (Ausrottung) der Taliban, ihrer Sympatisanten und Förderer in Saudi-Arabien, Ägypten, Syrien, Kuwait, etc.pp., verbunden mit gleichzeitiger Einebnung der Infrastruktur des Landes unter Inkaufnahme des Zurückwerfens einer ganzen Nation über den schon derzeitig mittelalterlich anmutenden Stand der Gesellschaft zurück zur Steinzeit.

Vielleicht ist es aber besser, einfach die bisher erreichten Ziele unseres Engagements in Afghanistan zu betrachten:

Eine von der UN und den intervenierenden Industrienationen getragene "demokratische Wahl" (gegen die die Manipulationen bei der Wahl im Iran wie Pillepalle-Rechenfehler wirken) in einem "demokratisierten", zersplitterten Land, welches wie schon zu Anbeginn von Warlords und Drogenbaronen regiert und unter sich aufgeteilt wird.
Osama ist noch da. Die Taliban sind ebenso stark wie vorher, bzw. haben ihre Aktivitäten sogar auf Pakistan und Irak ausgeweitet. Die Bildung, Sicherheit und "Freiheit" der Menschen wurde nicht verbessert.

Alles in Allem: rund 10 Jahre Bürgerkrieg und Hunderttausende Opfer (davon 90% zivil) für´n A****!


Dazu die Opfer der Inerventionskräfte, die Milliarden verschwendete Haushaltsmittel und das verlorene Ansehen in der Welt.
Und du meinst wirlich, das lässt sich jetzt mit rund 40.000 Soldaten mehr (die wissen, dass sie in 1,5 Jahren gesund nach hause könnten) noch herumreißen?

No way!


----------



## JePe (13. Dezember 2009)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Hättest du mein Einstiegspost und den verlinkten Wiki-Artikel gelesen und realisiert .... was solls ...



Ich habe beides gelesen - viel zu "realisieren" ist da aber nicht. _Das_ Voelkerrecht gibt es nicht und kann somit auch nicht pauschal gebrochen werden. Sollte ich erhebliche Substanz uebersehen haben: let me know.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Naja, und verglichen habe ja nicht ich, sondern du. Ich habe mich lediglich unter Verweis auf das Erbe des deutschen Staates darauf bezogen, dass gerade unser Land sich aus Interventionen herauszuhalten haben sollte.



Du hast auf das grundgesetzliche Verbot von Angriffskriegen verwiesen und einen voelkerrechtswidrigen Waffengang unterstellt (Klick!). Fuer diesen voelkerrechtswidrigen Waffengang haette ich gerne einen Beleg.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Und das vor allem in dem Zusammenhang, dass das formulierte Ziel unserer Bündnispolitik in Afghanistan gleich noch mal was war???



In Afghanistan wurde mehr erreicht, als manch linksdrehendem Revisionisten lieb ist. Das in der Tat vieles davon gerade wieder den Bach runtergeht, hat viele Ursachen. Die allermeisten davon liegen in der Zeit vor der Bombardierung von Tanklastern; die allerwenigsten davon sind die Schuld deutscher Soldaten oder des deutschen Staates.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Eine von der UN und den intervenierenden Industrienationen getragene "demokratische Wahl" (gegen die die Manipulationen bei der Wahl im Iran wie Pillepalle-Rechenfehler wirken) in einem "demokratisierten", zersplitterten Land, welches wie schon zu Anbeginn von Warlords und Drogenbaronen regiert und unter sich aufgeteilt wird.



Das es (nach Deiner Ansicht) heute nicht besser ist bedeutet nicht, dass es das vorher war und legitimiert auch nicht, sich jetzt aus dem opportunistischen Staub zu machen. Das waere die Wiederholung des somalischen Fehlers. Das Land wuerde eben nicht zur Ruhe kommen; diejenigen, die heute mit ISAF, Karzai & Co. zusammenarbeiten, wuerden aus dem Land gejagt werden - oder schlimmeres.

Und das solche Interventionen meist von "Industrienationen" gefuehrt werden (was sich aus Deiner Feder irgendwie vorwurfsvoll anhoert?) liegt vor allem daran, dass vor allem diese dazu ueberhaupt in der Lage sind. Wer sonst haette intervenieren sollen oder koennte jetzt -wie gelegentlich ja vorgeschlagen wird- in die Bresche springen? Indische Soldaten, die noch vor kurzem mit Bambusstoecken Jagd auf Terroristen gemacht haben? Pakistani, die zwar besser ausgeruestet sind, aber trotzdem nicht einmal im eigenen Land der Probleme Herr werden?

Man koennte ja als ABM ein paar somalische Piraten verpflichten.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Osama ist noch da.



Das man seine Leiche nicht gefunden hat bedeutet nicht zwingend, dass er noch quicklebendig ist und am Kabul Poolparties schmeisst.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Die Taliban sind ebenso stark wie vorher, bzw. haben ihre Aktivitäten sogar auf Pakistan und Irak ausgeweitet.



Ein Grund mehr, eben nicht vor der Verantwortung wegzulaufen, in die man eingetreten ist.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Die Bildung, Sicherheit und "Freiheit" der Menschen wurde nicht verbessert.



Das wuerde ich entschieden verneinen.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> (...)Hunderttausende Opfer (davon 90% zivil)(...)



Oha.

UNAMA, die UN-Mission Afghanistan, hat im Jahr 2008 2118 zivile Gewaltopfer gezaehlt, 1523 im Jahr 2007 und 929 im Jahr 2006. Als Opfer gezaehlt werden hierbei nicht nur getoetete, sondern auch verwundete Zivilisten. Waere Deine Marktschreierzahl auch nur annaehernd haltbar, waere Afghanistan inzwischen wohl entvoelkert.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Und du meinst wirlich, das lässt sich jetzt mit rund 40.000 Soldaten mehr (die wissen, dass sie in 1,5 Jahren gesund nach hause könnten) noch herumreißen?



Das haengt von der Entschlossenheit ab, mit der der Einsatz weitergefuehrt wird. So wie es derzeit laeuft aber vermutlich nicht, Nein. Die Frage ist eher - wie lautet Deine Alternative und ist sie wirklich _besser_ oder bloss _anders_?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> In Afghanistan wurde mehr erreicht, als manch linksdrehendem Revisionisten lieb ist. Das in der Tat vieles davon gerade wieder den Bach runtergeht, hat viele Ursachen. Die allermeisten davon liegen in der Zeit vor der Bombardierung von Tanklastern; die allerwenigsten davon sind die Schuld deutscher Soldaten oder des deutschen Staates.


 
Dann nenn mal ein paar Beispiele.
Wenn ich lese, dass die Schule wieder aufgebaut wird, weil sie nachts von den Taliban niedergebrannt wurde, dann weiß ich nicht, wo da Erreichtes ist.
Und dass Lehrer erschossen werden, weil sie Mädchen unterrichten, kann auch nichts als positiver Erfolg gewertet werden.



JePe schrieb:


> Das es (nach Deiner Ansicht) heute nicht besser ist bedeutet nicht, dass es das vorher war und legitimiert auch nicht, sich jetzt aus dem opportunistischen Staub zu machen. Das waere die Wiederholung des somalischen Fehlers. Das Land wuerde eben nicht zur Ruhe kommen; diejenigen, die heute mit ISAF, Karzai & Co. zusammenarbeiten, wuerden aus dem Land gejagt werden - oder schlimmeres.


 
Natürlich kann man Afghanistan nicht alleine lassen, abere was ist denn in den letzten 8 Jahren passiert, wo sind die Fortschritte?
In 8 Jahren hat man es nicht geschafft, die afghanische Bevölkerung davon zu überzeugen, dass sie ohne die Taliban besser dran sind.



JePe schrieb:


> Und das solche Interventionen meist von "Industrienationen" gefuehrt werden (was sich aus Deiner Feder irgendwie vorwurfsvoll anhoert?) liegt vor allem daran, dass vor allem diese dazu ueberhaupt in der Lage sind. Wer sonst haette intervenieren sollen oder koennte jetzt -wie gelegentlich ja vorgeschlagen wird- in die Bresche springen? Indische Soldaten, die noch vor kurzem mit Bambusstoecken Jagd auf Terroristen gemacht haben? Pakistani, die zwar besser ausgeruestet sind, aber trotzdem nicht einmal im eigenen Land der Probleme Herr werden?.


 
Dir muss aber klar sein, dass wirtschaftsunternehmen, besonders Rüstungsfirmen, eher daran interessiert sind, dass die Kriege weiter laufen.

Pakistan ist ohne die Unterstützung des Westens doch völlig hilflos.


----------



## Havenger (13. Dezember 2009)

> Dir muss aber klar sein, dass wirtschaftsunternehmen, besonders Rüstungsfirmen, eher daran interessiert sind, dass die Kriege weiter laufen.



ja siehe damals im 1.wk : krupp hat england und deutschland beliefert


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2009)

Im WW2 hat Ford Deutschland mit Motoren versorgt, daher mussten die Deutschen U-Boote aufpassen, dass sie nicht die falschen Frachter versenken.


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

so schlimm es klingt... irgendwann setzt dort sowieso jemand ne bombe rein... 

bald wird die welt weit größere probleme kriegen als afghanistan (siehe klimawandel - egal ob durch den menschen fabriziert oder nicht -, krisen, steigende weltbevölkerung, machtverschiebungen) ... und wenn man dann endlich mal abzieht und die taliban weiter ähnlich einem gestörten hund, der postbeamte jagt, terroristische akte verübt dann juckt den USA und anderen beteiligten bestimmt ganz schön der finger...

aber das sind fiktive langfristige mutmaßungen...

Heute gilt:

- in afghanistan bleiben bedeutet: 

mentale stärkung der terroristen, 
wenig erfolge, 
tote soldaten, 
unmengen an verprassten steuergeldern

- abzug bedeutet: 

afghanistan wird von terroristen früher oder später übernommen allein durch die instabile situation, das schwache zum teil korrupte regime etc.,
die konflikte in nahost verschärfen sich, wobei man z.b. sagen muss dass man nicht genau weiß wer dort drüben wirklich wieviele atomwaffen besitzt
die taliban und u.a. werden sich mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit "rächen", aber übel


Kurz:
Zwickmühle. Beides Kacke.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (13. Dezember 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> .... Sollte ich erhebliche Substanz uebersehen haben: let me know.


Genfer Abkommen
+
Rom-Statuts
+
Charta der Vereinten Nationen ? Wikipedia

aber wenn man es partout überlesen will... 



JePe schrieb:


> Du hast auf das grundgesetzliche Verbot von Angriffskriegen verwiesen und einen voelkerrechtswidrigen Waffengang unterstellt (Klick!). Fuer diesen voelkerrechtswidrigen Waffengang haette ich gerne einen Beleg.



eat this:
Die Kundus-Affäre: Wie hältst Du's mit dem Krieg? - Politik | STERN.DE
(vor allem der 2. und letzte Absatz aber auch sonst in seiner Allgemeinheit zutreffend)

und dann noch der:
Chronologie vom 11. September 2001 bis zum Afghanistan-Krieg, ISAF-Truppen, Opferzahlen
(für die 2 folgenden Zitate)


> *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]07.10.2001[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Afghanistan wurde heute um 18.27 Uhr (MEZ) zum ersten Mal mit Cruise Missiles und Marschflugkörpen, des US-amerikanischen und britischen Millitärs, angegriffen, dabei waren Kabul und Khandahar die Hauptangriffsziele. _(RTL-aktuell, 18:45; 07.10.01)_[/FONT]





> *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]21.12.2001 [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Der UN-Sicherheitsrates beschließt die Entsendung von Soldaten nach Afghanistan. Im Rahmen der Operation "Enduring Freedom" sollen rund 5000 UN-Soldaten aus insgesamt 18 Nationen für Frieden in Afghanistan sorgen.
> Die Führung dieser* ISAF-Truppen* (International Security Assistance Force / Internationale Afghanistan-Friedenstruppe) wird ab Februar 2003, Deutschland gemeinsam mit den Niederlanden übernehmen. Dafür muss das deutsche Kontigent an der ISAF von 1280 auf 2500 Bundeswehrsoldaten erhöht werden. _(_hr-online_, _hr1 - Topthema:_ "Und noch ein Jahr"; _20.03.03_)_[/FONT]


in Zusammenhang mit Krieg in Afghanistan seit 2001 ? Wikipedia (Unterabschnitt: Politische Legitimation des Einsatzes) ergeben sich ja mehr Fragen als Antworten über die konstruierte Anwendung des Art. 51 der UN-Charta im Bezug auf den Staat Afghanistan. Und selbst wenn man dies außer Acht lässt, bleibt der Sachverhalt umstritten, da die Legitimation nach UN-Charta, auf die sich ja die USA und auch unsere Regierung beziehen, erst nach Eröffnung der Kampfhandlungen erfolgte.



JePe schrieb:


> "Pazifisten/Gutmenschen" ..."linksdrehendem Revisionisten" ... "Marktschreierzahl"


... und jetzt schön den Geifer aus dem Mundwinkel wischen, durchatmen und entspannen, nich dass du noch ´nen Herzkasper bekommst...



JePe schrieb:


> Das man seine Leiche nicht gefunden hat bedeutet nicht zwingend, dass er noch quicklebendig ist und am Kabul Poolparties schmeisst.


Die Beweis"last" liegt ja da eindeutig nicht bei mir.



JePe schrieb:


> Ein Grund mehr, eben nicht vor der Verantwortung wegzulaufen, in die man eingetreten ist.


Kein Grund einen einmal begangenen Fehler nicht einzugestehen. Aber nein, lieber vertuschen, leugnen und um ihn aus der Welt zu schaffen, gleich zehn neue begehen.



JePe schrieb:


> UNAMA, die UN-Mission Afghanistan, hat im Jahr 2008 2118 zivile Gewaltopfer gezaehlt, 1523 im Jahr 2007 und 929 im Jahr 2006. Als Opfer gezaehlt werden hierbei nicht nur getoetete, sondern auch verwundete Zivilisten. Waere Deine Marktschreierzahl auch nur annaehernd haltbar, waere Afghanistan inzwischen wohl entvoelkert.



Klaro. 
Mal schnell die Zahlen von 2001 bis 2006 unterschlagen.
Die ISAF untersteht zudem bereits seit 2003 der NATO.



> *Opferzahlen*
> 
> Bisher kamen insgesamt über 1.500 Koalitionssoldaten ums Leben, darunter über 30 Soldaten der Bundeswehr. Die Anzahl gestorbener afghanischer Soldaten und Aufständischer ist unbekannt. *Offizielle Angaben zu zivilen Opfern liegen nicht vor, Schätzungen sind sehr unterschiedlich:*
> 
> ...


 Quelle: Krieg in Afghanistan seit 2001 ? Wikipedia 
*** Das war übrigens Ende 2006
... und die Massengräber findet man meist erst später oder nie, genauso wie es kaum jemanden interessiert, wenn ganze Bergziegenhirtendörfer einfach verschinden -> waren doch eh alles nur "Terroristen" ... 



JePe schrieb:


> Das haengt von der Entschlossenheit ab, mit der der Einsatz weitergefuehrt wird.


Na dann mal entschlossen freiwillig gemeldet und ab an die Front, statt nur zu schwafeln!  Das ist übrigens auch mein Wunsch für unsere Volksvertreter, die diesen Irsinn da unten unterstützen. 
Also: Stellung! ..... Aufauf! Marschmarsch!


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Dezember 2009)

Also die Umfrage ist dann wieder offen.

Danke McZonk


----------



## Havenger (14. Dezember 2009)

@j oneill : schönes profilbild ...

btt : ja denke mal das szenario aus bf2 wird realistisch sein : krieg ums öl dann später wird der krieg ums wasser toben und dann iwann mal um nahrung ...

wie sagte einstein : er wüste nicht mit was im 3.wk gekämpft wird aber im 4. sind es stöcke und steine ... er wird recht behalten ...


----------



## Väinämöinen (14. Dezember 2009)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> und dann noch der:
> Chronologie vom 11. September 2001 bis zum Afghanistan-Krieg, ISAF-Truppen, Opferzahlen
> (für die 2 folgenden Zitate)
> in Zusammenhang mit Krieg in Afghanistan seit 2001 ? Wikipedia (Unterabschnitt: Politische Legitimation des Einsatzes) ergeben sich ja mehr Fragen als Antworten über die konstruierte Anwendung des Art. 51 der UN-Charta im Bezug auf den Staat Afghanistan. Und selbst wenn man dies außer Acht lässt, bleibt der Sachverhalt umstritten, da die Legitimation nach UN-Charta, auf die sich ja die USA und auch unsere Regierung beziehen, erst nach Eröffnung der Kampfhandlungen erfolgte.


Was leider aber auch daran liegt, dass das Völkerrecht im Hinblick auf asymmetrische Kriege ziemlich überholt ist und dementsprechend eigentlich auch unbrauchbar ist. Und für mich ist es ziemlich eindeutig, dass da jemand hingehen und Osama und seine Kumpels über den haufen schießen musste. Ob man das auch ohne Besatzung hingekriegt hätte, also nur mit Luftangriffen und räumlich begrenzem Einsatz von Bodentruppen, ist eine andere Frage. Vermutlich hat man sich das alles einfach etwas leichter vorgestellt und wer hätte sich schon beschwert, wenn man die Taliban gleich auch noch losgeworden wäre und den Leuten ein besseres Leben ermöglicht hätte. Leider sieht es im moment aber nicht wirklich danach aus, dass man sowas noch erreichen würde.



> Na dann mal entschlossen freiwillig gemeldet und ab an die Front, statt nur zu schwafeln!  Das ist übrigens auch mein Wunsch für unsere Volksvertreter, die diesen Irsinn da unten unterstützen.
> Also: Stellung! ..... Aufauf! Marschmarsch!


Ein bischen hat er aber schon Recht. Man hat schon immer so ein bischen den Eindruck, dass Entscheidungen beim Thema Afghanistan eher danach getroffen werden, was man hier ohne Image-Schaden übersteht und nicht danach, was notwendig wäre oder den Soldaten, die ja irgendiwe auch für "uns" da im Einsatz sind, helfen würde.
Entweder man macht es halt richtig oder man macht es garnicht, aber dieses Rumgeeiere, besonders unter Jung, ist/war ja wohl eine Katastrophe. Und wenn ich dann sowas sehe, werde ich sauer, auch wenn man da inzwischen wenigstens etwas nachgebessert hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Was leider aber auch daran liegt, dass das Völkerrecht im Hinblick auf asymmetrische Kriege ziemlich überholt ist und dementsprechend eigentlich auch unbrauchbar ist. Und für mich ist es ziemlich eindeutig, dass da jemand hingehen und Osama und seine Kumpels über den haufen schießen musste. Ob man das auch ohne Besatzung hingekriegt hätte, also nur mit Luftangriffen und räumlich begrenzem Einsatz von Bodentruppen, ist eine andere Frage.



Fakt ist, dass man es mit Besatzung auch nicht hinbekommen hat.
"über den Haufen schießen muss" ist an und für sich schon eine Argumentation, die eines modernen Rechtsstaates imho unwürdig ist, aber wenn man sich schon zu solchen Maßnahmen entscheidet, sollte man wenigstens in der Lage sein, sie umzusetzen.



> Vermutlich hat man sich das alles einfach etwas leichter vorgestellt und wer hätte sich schon beschwert, wenn man die Taliban gleich auch noch losgeworden wäre und den Leuten ein besseres Leben ermöglicht hätte. Leider sieht es im moment aber nicht wirklich danach aus, dass man sowas noch erreichen würde.



Liste der Situationen, in denen "hat man sich leichter vorgestellt" ein "Argument" ist, mit dem man sich blamiert, sollte man es auch nur als solches bezeichnen:
1) diplomatische Verhinderung des Holocaust
2) Ermordung mehrerer tausend Unschuldiger im Rahmen eines Angriffskrieges, der zudem keinerlei Ziel erreicht, dass man als "wichtiger" bezeichnen könnte.



> Ein bischen hat er aber schon Recht. Man hat schon immer so ein bischen den Eindruck, dass Entscheidungen beim Thema Afghanistan eher danach getroffen werden, was man hier ohne Image-Schaden übersteht und nicht danach, was notwendig wäre oder den Soldaten, die ja irgendiwe auch für "uns" da im Einsatz sind, helfen würde.



Ein "bißchen"?
Die ganze Aktion ist imho eine reine Image-Kampagne. Keine 24h nach dem 9.11.2001 hatte man einen "War on Terror" ausgerufen, keine 48h später eine Zielperson festgelegt und 72h später hatte man deren Aufenthaltsort und einen Angriffskrieg als einzig denkbare Maßnahme definiert.
Alles, was danach folgte, war nur noch "zu seinem Wort stehen" bzw. im Falle der Bündnispartner die Wahrung des Images in der internationalen Diplomatie und gegenüber der alten Bevölkerung. Die Probleme, auf die man später gestoßen ist, wurden samt und sonders vorhergesagt, die Fehler, die man gemacht hat, wurden durchgäng als dringend zu vermeidende Möglichkeit gekennzeichnet. (Es ist schließlich nicht der erste Krieg in der Gegend. Und die Gegenwehr, auf die man stößt, ist die gleiche, die den letzten Eindringling vertrieben hat. Die Maßnahmen, die man dagegen vorschlegt, wurden auch schon alle versucht - mit dem Ergebniss, dass friedliche Hilfe das einzige ist, was überhaupt etwas bewirkt, dass das aber zu aufwendig ist für die gewünschten Ziele. Dito heute.) Das man am Ende versagt, lässt sich nicht mit einer überlegten Planung unter Einbeziehung aller relevanten Faktoren erklären. Das war reiner Hals-über-Kopf-Aktionismus und darauf folgend jede Menge Nachbesserungsversuche.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Was leider aber auch daran liegt, dass das Völkerrecht im Hinblick auf asymmetrische Kriege ziemlich überholt ist und dementsprechend eigentlich auch unbrauchbar ist.
> ...


 
Und anstatt eine Änderung des Völkerrechts mit allen mitspracheberechtigten Parteien innerhalb der "Gesetzgebung" der Vereinten Nationen in Angriff zu nehmen und umzusetzen ist es natürlich einfacher geltendes Recht zu brechen.
Wie vereinbart sich dies denn mit dem rechtsstaatlichen Anspruch unserer Ideologie der moralischen Überlegenheit demokratischer Systeme?
Gar nicht ....



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> ...
> Ein bischen hat er aber schon Recht. Man hat schon immer so ein bischen den Eindruck, dass Entscheidungen beim Thema Afghanistan eher danach getroffen werden, was man hier ohne Image-Schaden übersteht und nicht danach, was notwendig wäre oder den Soldaten, die ja irgendiwe auch für "uns" da im Einsatz sind, helfen würde.
> Entweder man macht es halt richtig oder man macht es garnicht, .....


 
Aber wenn wir dann schon internationale Grundsätze (an denen wir Despoten und Diktatoren messen und verurteilen) über den Haufen werfen, sollten wir dies doch so effizient wie möglich tun, um danach wieder zum Status Quo zurückkehren zu können...

Das "Witzige" dabei ist aber, dass es keinerlei überzeugenden Rückhalt in der eigenen Bevölkerung gibt, wenn man völkerrechtswidrig agiert! Eben deshalb ist man genötigt Konstrukte zu erschaffen, Recht nicht zu brechen sondern "lediglich" zu beugen, um auf einem halbwegs erklärbaren Umweg die Illusion einer Legitimation zu erzeugen, damit einem nicht gleich Horden von Kriegsgegnern das Parlament einrennen und die schönen warmen Stühlchen unter dem kriegslüsternen Hintern wegbolzen.

Es reicht eben nicht, die Doktrin der Bundeswehr (wie im Jahr 2005/2006 geschehen) auf die Bedingungen des Ressourcenendkampfes unseres Systems anzupassen.

Heisse-Artikel:
TP: "Abhängig von gesicherter Rohstoffzufuhr in globalem Maßstab"
und
TP: Sind Merkel und Jung Angriffskrieger?

mal paar Auszüge, aber bitte(!) trotzdem die ganzen Artikel lesen, denn sie entlarven, wie unsere Militärführung in Abstimmung mit der lobbygesteuerten Politik wirklich denkt und plant:



> "die Notwendigkeit einer Erweiterung des verfassungsrechtlichen Rahmens für den Einsatz der Streitkräfte"





> Das Dokument konstatiert angesichts des Terrorismus zunehmende "Überschneidungen zwischen innerer und äußerer Sicherheit"





> nukleare Teilhabe Deutschlands über US-Atomsprengköpfe im Land mit dem Weißbuch regierungsamtlich fortgeschrieben





> Erforderlich ist es, "Risiken und Bedrohungen für unsere Sicherheit vorzubeugen und ihnen rechtzeitig zu begegnen, wo sie entstehen."





> "Deutsche Sicherheitspolitik muss auch Entwicklungen in geografisch weit entfernten Regionen berücksichtigen, soweit sie unsere Interessen berühren. (...) Interessen können im Zeitalter der Globalisierung nicht allein geografisch definiert werden".





> Deutschland hat aufgrund seiner immer engeren Verflechtung in der Weltwirtschaft besonderes Interesse an ... ungehindertem Warenaustausch" und ist "in hohem Maße von einer gesicherten Rohstoffzufuhr und sicheren Transportwegen in globalem Maßstab abhängig". "Störungen der Rohstoff- und Warenströme" bleiben "nicht ohne Auswirkungen auf die nationale Volkswirtschaft, Wohlstand und sozialen Frieden".





> "Deutschland, dessen wirtschaftlicher Wohlstand vom Zugang zu Rohstoffen, Waren und Ideen abhängt, hat ein elementares Interesse an einem friedlichen Wettbewerb der Gedanken, an einem offenen Welthandelssystem und freien Transportwegen".


 
und nachdem die Interessen nun auf dem Tisch liegen, wird auch gleich der Gedankengang logisch weitergeführt:



> Zum sicherheitspolitischen Instrumentarium gehören "auch bewaffnete Einsätze". Die Bundesregierung will auch künftig prüfen, "welche Werte und Interessen Deutschlands den Einsatz erfordern."


 
Wie heuchlerisch sich dies gestaltet, wird eigentlich klar, wenn man aus den oberen Zitaten entnimmt, wie *ultimativ wichtig für unsere Existenz* doch eben die dort genannten Punkte betrachtet werden. Da wird die "Prüfung" sicherlich genauso umfänglich und gründlich erfolgen, wie bei vorangegangenen Auslandseinsätzen (in Afghanistan, Ex-Jugoslawien, am Horn von Afrika, vor der libanesischen Küste, bei der Piratenbekämpfung).

Man muss allerdings der Bevölkerung im gleichen Atemzug erklären können, dass alle Werte und Regeln, die bisher als Maßstab für unsere ethischen Ansprüche galten, ab morgen nicht mehr zutreffen. 
Wenn man dies jedoch tut, darf man sich über Widerstand nicht wundern.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. Dezember 2009)

Momentan in der öffentlichen Debatte noch etwas steifmütterlich behandelt, jedoch für die parlamentarische Legitimation des Einsatzes und die allgemeine Bestandsdauer von existzenzieller Bedeutung:



			
				[URL="http://www.stern.de" schrieb:
			
		

> www.stern.de[/URL]]
> "Das kann doch nicht im Ernst als gezielte Tötung verstanden werden", empörte sich CDU-Generalsekretär Gröhe in der Berliner Parteizentrale. Doch genau so ist es zu verstehen. Und *die Opposition fragt zu Recht, ob solch ein Kriegseinsatz überhaupt noch vom Mandat gedeckt ist*, das der Bundestag der Bundeswehr gegeben hat. Gerüchte kursieren, dass die Regierung insgeheim die Strategie des Einsatzes verschärft habe, was Gröhe heftig dementiert. *Tatsache ist, dass die sogenannten "Taschenkarten", auf denen die Kriterien für die Militärschläge vor Ort definiert sind, im Juli dieses Jahres geändert wurden.* Wie? Das ist geheim, natürlich.


 
Und das ohne Wissen des Verteidigungsministers und seines heute (noch) amtierenden Nachfolgers?? 

Wenn aber bekannt, so kann man eindeutig zu den anfänglichen Äußerungen Guttenberg´s sagen, dass er gelogen hat, als er die Vorgehensweise vorgab als legitim anzusehen und das unabhängig davon, ob er über alle möglichen Papiere verfügte...

Ich empfehle aber jedem wieder den kompletten Artikel nachzulesen:
Luftangriff von Kundus: Es geht nicht nur um Guttenbergs Kopf - Politik | STERN.DE


----------



## Väinämöinen (15. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass man es mit Besatzung auch nicht hinbekommen hat.
> "über den Haufen schießen muss" ist an und für sich schon eine Argumentation, die eines modernen Rechtsstaates imho unwürdig ist, aber wenn man sich schon zu solchen Maßnahmen entscheidet, sollte man wenigstens in der Lage sein, sie umzusetzen.


Das man da inzwischen ziemlich viel verbockt hat, möchte ich garnicht bestreiten. Und verzeih mir die etwas saloppe Formulierung mit dem "über den Haufen schießen", aber irgendwer musste da nunmal hin und sich um die kümmern, meinetwegen hätte man sie auch in den Knast stecken können. Der Punkt ist nunmal, dass sie niemand ausgeliefert hätte und nach 9/11 eine Reaktion notwendig war.



> Die Maßnahmen, die man dagegen vorschlegt, wurden auch schon alle versucht - mit dem Ergebniss, dass friedliche Hilfe das einzige ist, was überhaupt etwas bewirkt, dass das aber zu aufwendig ist für die gewünschten Ziele. Dito heute.) Das man am Ende versagt, lässt sich nicht mit einer überlegten Planung unter Einbeziehung aller relevanten Faktoren erklären. Das war reiner Hals-über-Kopf-Aktionismus und darauf folgend jede Menge Nachbesserungsversuche.


Sicherlich hat man sich anfangs Ziele gesetzt, die einfach unrealistisch waren und von denen man in letzter Zeit immer mehr zurückrudert ("keine Demokratie nach westlichem Vorbild"). Und auch, dass nur friedliche Hilfe langfristig stabilisieren kann, bestreitet wohl keiner, genausowenig dass man vieles verbockt hat. Hätte man sich das Irak-Intermezzo gespart und die Truppen/Mittel in Afghanistan eingesetzt, wäre man da inzwischen vermutlich weiter. Die Frage muss jetzt allerdings sein, wie man den Einsatz am besten (oder am wenigsten schlimm) zuende bringt und da gibt es einfach keine Patentlösung.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Und anstatt eine Änderung des Völkerrechts mit allen mitspracheberechtigten Parteien innerhalb der "Gesetzgebung" der Vereinten Nationen in Angriff zu nehmen und umzusetzen ist es natürlich einfacher geltendes Recht zu brechen.
> Wie vereinbart sich dies denn mit dem rechtsstaatlichen Anspruch unserer Ideologie der moralischen Überlegenheit demokratischer Systeme?
> Gar nicht ....


Überfällig wäre das natürlich schon lange, vor allem auch um Klarheit zu schaffen, was man mit den "ungesetzlichen Kombatanten" machen kann/darf/soll. Was die invasion selber angeht hätte es allerdings wohl kaum etwas genutzt, denn die Verhandlungen über derarige Veränderungen würden sich Jahre hinziehen und der Ausgang ist natürlich auch mehr als ungewiss.



> Das "Witzige" dabei ist aber, dass es keinerlei überzeugenden Rückhalt in der eigenen Bevölkerung gibt, wenn man völkerrechtswidrig agiert! Eben deshalb ist man genötigt Konstrukte zu erschaffen, Recht nicht zu brechen sondern "lediglich" zu beugen, um auf einem halbwegs erklärbaren Umweg die Illusion einer Legitimation zu erzeugen, damit einem nicht gleich Horden von Kriegsgegnern das Parlament einrennen und die schönen warmen Stühlchen unter dem kriegslüsternen Hintern wegbolzen.


Die etwas mangelnde Begeisterung hat allerdings auch damit zu tun, dass der Einsatz nicht so richtig erfolgsversprechend wirkt und man (ich übrigens auch!) sich dann fragt, ob da überhaupt was zu gewinnen ist und das alles überhaupt noch Sinn macht. Persönlich bin ich mit dem Verteidigungsfall als Anlass allerdings zufrieden, ob man den rein rechtlich jetzt auch auf Angriffe von Terroristen anwenden kann oder nicht.




> Es reicht eben nicht, die Doktrin der Bundeswehr (wie im Jahr 2005/2006 geschehen) auf die Bedingungen des Ressourcenendkampfes unseres Systems anzupassen.
> 
> Heisse-Artikel:
> TP: "Abhängig von gesicherter Rohstoffzufuhr in globalem Maßstab"
> ...


Was entlarven sie denn? Etwa dass die Bundeswehr an die (manchmal unbequeme) Realität angepasst wird?




> Wie heuchlerisch sich dies gestaltet, wird eigentlich klar, wenn man aus den oberen Zitaten entnimmt, wie *ultimativ wichtig für unsere Existenz* doch eben die dort genannten Punkte betrachtet werden. Da wird die "Prüfung" sicherlich genauso umfänglich und gründlich erfolgen, wie bei vorangegangenen Auslandseinsätzen (in Afghanistan, Ex-Jugoslawien, am Horn von Afrika, vor der libanesischen Küste, bei der Piratenbekämpfung).
> 
> Man muss allerdings der Bevölkerung im gleichen Atemzug erklären können, dass alle Werte und Regeln, die bisher als Maßstab für unsere ethischen Ansprüche galten, ab morgen nicht mehr zutreffen.
> Wenn man dies jedoch tut, darf man sich über Widerstand nicht wundern.


Heuchlerisch ist das sicherlich, andererseits will es doch niemand ernsthaft anders. Und natürlich sind sichere Handelsrouten und die Rohstoffversorgung ultimativ wichtig für unsere Existenz, jedenfalls in der Form, wie wir sie kennen. Und letztendlich trägt doch jeder seinen Teil dazu bei, dass alles so bleibt. Wir wollen Tantal (Blutdiamanten 2.0), wir wollen billiges Öl, billigen Fisch usw.
Genau damit halten wir doch unzählige Konflikte am Laufen und die unterstellte Neuausrichtung der Bundwehr auf den "Ressourcenendkampf"  wäre also nur die logische Fortsetzung des Verhaltens eines jeden von uns, wobei Otto-Normalverbraucher allerdings nicht bereit ist die Konsequenzen seines eigenen Handelns zu tragen.

Ich finde das alles auch nicht schön und ich bin mir durchaus auch bewusst, dass der Westen z.B. mit der Fischerei seinen Teil zum Piratenproblem vor Somalia beigetragen hat. Nur habe ich die Hoffnung auf ein gerechtes Schlaraffenland für jeden eben schon lange aufgegeben.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Momentan in der öffentlichen Debatte noch etwas steifmütterlich behandelt, jedoch für die parlamentarische Legitimation des Einsatzes und die allgemeine Bestandsdauer von existzenzieller Bedeutung:
> 
> 
> 
> Und das ohne Wissen des Verteidigungsministers und seines heute (noch) amtierenden Nachfolgers??


Dass die Taschenkarten etwas entrümpelt und an die Realität angepasst wurden, bestreitet ja niemand und wurde auch nicht im Geheimen durchgeführt. Nur bedeutet eine derartige Veränderung eben nicht automatisch auch das Erlauben gezielter Tötungen. Was genau drin steht ist hingegen natürlich geheim und das ist durchaus auch berechtigt.




> Wenn aber bekannt, so kann man eindeutig zu den anfänglichen Äußerungen Guttenberg´s sagen, dass er gelogen hat, als er die Vorgehensweise vorgab als legitim anzusehen und das unabhängig davon, ob er über alle möglichen Papiere verfügte...
> 
> Ich empfehle aber jedem wieder den kompletten Artikel nachzulesen:
> Luftangriff von Kundus: Es geht nicht nur um Guttenbergs Kopf - Politik | STERN.DE


Ich bin gespannt, was da noch rauskommt, ein Urteil darüber inwiefern Gutenberg gelogen hat, erlaube ich mir vorerst jedoch nicht.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> .... denn die Verhandlungen über derarige Veränderungen würden sich Jahre hinziehen und der Ausgang ist natürlich auch mehr als ungewiss.


Ja, wie schlimm... Da ist doch eine jahrelange, halbgare Invasion bedeutend besser.





Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Was entlarven sie denn? Etwa dass die Bundeswehr an die (manchmal unbequeme) Realität angepasst wird?


 
Nee, sondern dass das ganze Gequatsche von moralischer Überlegenheit ggü. anders ausgerichteten und verteufelten Systemen völliger Schwachsinn ist, dass sich die Argumentation zur Legitimation ggü. früher ("Ein Volk braucht Raum" vs. "Eine Demokratie braucht Ressourcen") nicht geändert hat und wir eigentlich auf dem selben Fleck (diesmal allerdings auf der "richtigen" Seite) stehen.




Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Heuchlerisch ist das sicherlich, andererseits will es doch niemand ernsthaft anders. Und natürlich sind sichere Handelsrouten und die Rohstoffversorgung ultimativ wichtig für unsere Existenz, jedenfalls in der Form, wie wir sie kennen. Und letztendlich trägt doch jeder seinen Teil dazu bei, dass alles so bleibt. Wir wollen Tantal (Blutdiamanten 2.0), wir wollen billiges Öl, billigen Fisch usw.
> Genau damit halten wir doch unzählige Konflikte am Laufen und die unterstellte Neuausrichtung der Bundwehr auf den "Ressourcenendkampf" wäre also nur die logische Fortsetzung des Verhaltens eines jeden von uns, wobei Otto-Normalverbraucher allerdings nicht bereit ist die Konsequenzen seines eigenen Handelns zu tragen.


 
Das ist natürlich eine interessante Sichtweise. Aber ... wer ist wir??
Für wen schreibst du denn? Ich weiß in 75% der täglichen Entscheidungen nicht mal was meine nächsten Angehörigen wollen. Aber in Internetforen wissen komischerweise immer einige von allen anderen was die denn wollen. Wer ist denn der deutsche Michel oder der Islamist oder der Gutmensch?
Bequem, einfach mal jeden an den eigenen (oder durch andere auferlegten) Maßstäben zu messen. 
Bequem, aber auch falsch.



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> *Ich finde das alles auch nicht schön* und ich bin mir durchaus auch bewusst, dass der Westen z.B. mit der Fischerei seinen Teil zum Piratenproblem vor Somalia beigetragen hat. Nur habe ich die Hoffnung auf ein gerechtes Schlaraffenland für jeden eben schon lange aufgegeben.


 
Jetzt musst du nur noch daraus die entsprechenden Konsequenzen ziehen. Die so genannten "unabdingbaren Notwendigkeiten", die uns tagtäglich auferlegt werden, verlieren aus einer anderen Perspektive ihren vollkommenen Zwang, wenn man den Standpunkt wechselt.
Der schöne Nebeneffekt daran ist, dass man eben nicht diesen vorgeblich einzigen Weg, der in seiner Endkonsequenz nur im Untergang der Menschheit gipfeln kann, weiter beschreiten muss. 
Und wo keine Hoffnung, da wartet der da: -> 




Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Dass die Taschenkarten etwas entrümpelt und an die Realität angepasst wurden, bestreitet ja niemand und wurde auch nicht im Geheimen durchgeführt. Nur bedeutet eine derartige Veränderung eben nicht automatisch auch das Erlauben gezielter Tötungen. Was genau drin steht ist hingegen natürlich geheim und das ist durchaus auch berechtigt..


 
Woher die Kenntnis und die daran anschließende Erkennnis, wenn der Inhalt doch "geheim" ist? 




Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, was da noch rauskommt, ein Urteil darüber inwiefern Gutenberg gelogen hat, erlaube ich mir vorerst jedoch nicht.


 
Nur die logische Konsequenz aus seinen Äußerungen und den gegenteiligen Erkenntnissen in ihrer chronologischen Abfolge.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2009)

Ist eigentlich egal. In der Sekunde, in der Guttenberg das Amt des Verteidigungsministers angenommen hat, wird er in die "Geschäfte" eingeweiht.
Also musste er wissen, was gewesen ist.
Wenn er es wusste und nichts gesagt hat, dann muss er zurück treten, wenn er nichts gewusst hat, dann ist er offensichtlich nicht in der Lage das Ministerium zu führen, also inkompetent und muss deshalb zurück treten.
So oder so, der Mann ist nicht mehr haltbar und unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Väinämöinen (15. Dezember 2009)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Ja, wie schlimm... Da ist doch eine jahrelange, halbgare Invasion bedeutend besser.


Irgendeine Form von Invasion hätte es doch sowieso gegeben. Man kann so einen Angriff nicht einfach hinnehmen und nichts tun.



> Nee, sondern dass das ganze Gequatsche von moralischer Überlegenheit ggü. anders ausgerichteten und verteufelten Systemen völliger Schwachsinn ist, dass sich die Argumentation zur Legitimation ggü. früher ("Ein Volk braucht Raum" vs. "Eine Demokratie braucht Ressourcen") nicht geändert hat und wir eigentlich auf dem selben Fleck (diesmal allerdings auf der "richtigen" Seite) stehen.


Natürlich sind wir keine Engel, aber eben immernoch besser als irgendwelche Taliban. Die Realität ist nunmal grau und besteht zum größten Teil aus Kompromissen. Und unser grau ist eben heller als das anderer Leute und das nicht nur weil es gerade schneit  



> Das ist natürlich eine interessante Sichtweise. Aber ... wer ist wir??
> Für wen schreibst du denn? Ich weiß in 75% der täglichen Entscheidungen nicht mal was meine nächsten Angehörigen wollen. Aber in Internetforen wissen komischerweise immer einige von allen anderen was die denn wollen. Wer ist denn der deutsche Michel oder der Islamist oder der Gutmensch?
> Bequem, einfach mal jeden an den eigenen (oder durch andere auferlegten) Maßstäben zu messen.
> Bequem, aber auch falsch.


Für wen das gilt? Für warscheinlich so ziemlich jeden. Wen juckt es denn, dass das Tantal für unsere Handys usw. im Kongo den Bürgerkrieg anheizt? Und dann das große Irak-Öl Geschrei nach 2003, für sein Benzin will aber trotzdem niemand mehr bezahlen als unbedingt nötig.



> Jetzt musst du nur noch daraus die entsprechenden Konsequenzen ziehen. Die so genannten "unabdingbaren Notwendigkeiten", die uns tagtäglich auferlegt werden, verlieren aus einer anderen Perspektive ihren vollkommenen Zwang, wenn man den Standpunkt wechselt.
> Der schöne Nebeneffekt daran ist, dass man eben nicht diesen vorgeblich einzigen Weg, der in seiner Endkonsequenz nur im Untergang der Menschheit gipfeln kann, weiter beschreiten muss.
> Und wo keine Hoffnung, da wartet der da: ->


Letztendlich bin ich nicht bereit auf meinen jetzigen Wohlstand zu verzichten und konsumiere entsprechende Produkte im Zweifelsfall dann trotzdem.



> Woher die Kenntnis und die daran anschließende Erkennnis, wenn der Inhalt doch "geheim" ist?


Was genau drinsteht, weiß ich natürlich nicht, allerding hieß es damals, dass gewisse Hürden beim Waffeneinsatz abgebaut werden. Zum Beispiel sollte es nicht mehr nötig sein in drei verschieden Sprachen irgendwelches Zeug durch die Gegend zu schreien, bevor mans cih verteidigen darf. Absolut schwachsinnig war ja auch die Regelung nicht auf flüchtende Gegner schießen zu dürfen, wobei ich aktuell nicht weiß, inwiefern das beibehalten wurde.
Jedenfalls wurde die Änderung der Taschenkarte öffentlich gemacht (wenn auch nicht der Inhalt) und bedeutet eben nicht zwangsläufig auch die Erlaubnis von solcher gezielter Tötungen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Irgendeine Form von Invasion hätte es doch sowieso gegeben. Man kann so einen Angriff nicht einfach hinnehmen und nichts tun.


Na da wären wir wieder beim blinden Aktionismus. "Irgendwas muss man doch tun ...." Naheliegend wäre ja gerade in einem solchen Fall von internationaler Brisanz gewesen, Ruhe zu bewahren. Aber nö.
Erinnert mich iwie an den kleinen Jungen, der ´nen geworfenen Stein an den Kopp bekommt und dafür den Hund abmurkst, der dem Steinewerfer gehört. Wobei ich da außen vor lasse, wie oft der kleine Rüpel auf dem Schulhof selber Steine geworfen und dem jetzigen Werfer das erst mal beigebracht hat und ob er tatsächlich in der Konsequenz den richtigen Steinewerfer erwischt hat


Wie schon gesagt, der Osama rennt noch rum (zumindest behaupten dies unsere eigenen Geheimdienste sowie seine eigenen Unterstützer), seine Organisation Al-Qaida und deren Unterstützer sind noch weltweit aktiv und selbst die Taliban, die ihm die Möglichkeit eines Unterschlupfes gewährt und seine Auslieferung (selbst wenn sie dazu in der Lage gewesen wären, was ich stark bezweifle) abgelehnt haben und die zwischenzeitlich wegen ihres fundamentalen Islamismus als Ausweichalibi herhalten mussten, wehren sich seit einem knappen Jahrzehnt mit einem fast prähistorisch anmutenden Waffensammelsurium gegen eine internationale Streitmacht. 
Das einzig mögliche Szenario, was der militärisch schlagkräftigsten Koalition unserer Welt weitab jeder Vernunft und Logik zur Lösung dieses Konfliktes einfiel, war das Plattbomben eines gebirgigen Geröllfeldes namens Afghanistan unter Inkaufnahme von Unmengen an Zivilopfern...



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Natürlich sind *wir* ......, aber eben immernoch besser als irgendwelche Taliban.


Was macht dich da so sicher und woraus leitest du diese moralische Überlegenheit noch ab, wenn du im Gegenzug deine u.a. Argumente betrachtest? 
Bist du nicht auch nur ein fundamentaler Konsument?



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> ... Tantal für unsere Handys usw. ...Irak-Öl ..... Benzin will aber trotzdem niemand mehr bezahlen als unbedingt nötig ...................
> ..............Letztendlich bin ich nicht bereit auf meinen jetzigen Wohlstand zu verzichten und konsumiere entsprechende Produkte im Zweifelsfall dann trotzdem..


Und du meinst tatsächlich, weil das bei dir der Fall ist, kannst du das auf alle projizieren? 
Dabei machst du den gleichen Fehler wie schon vorher. Zumal du ja bewußt die ökonomischen Ursache-Wirkung-Prinzipien außen vor lässt, die gerade im speziellen Fall Irak (2003) und der begrenzten anderen Ressourcen unser System nun einmal bedingt.
Man muss das aber nicht in allen Belangen und mit allen Konsequenzen mittragen.



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Was genau drinsteht, weiß ich natürlich nicht, *allerding hieß es damals*, dass gewisse Hürden beim Waffeneinsatz abgebaut werden. .


Da wäre mal eine Quelle hilfreich. Danke.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Das man da inzwischen ziemlich viel verbockt hat, möchte ich garnicht bestreiten. Und verzeih mir die etwas saloppe Formulierung mit dem "über den Haufen schießen", aber irgendwer musste da nunmal hin und sich um die kümmern, meinetwegen hätte man sie auch in den Knast stecken können. Der Punkt ist nunmal, dass sie niemand ausgeliefert hätte und nach 9/11 eine Reaktion notwendig war.



Das ist jetzt zwar weniger salopp, aber imho genauso falsch.
Wieso musste man reagieren? Wieso musste die Reaktion darin bestehen, da "hin zu gehen und sich zu "kümmern""?
Zu dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem der Angriff gegen Afghanistan gestartet wurde, war nicht einmal klar, wer die Anschläge ausgeführt hat - geschweige denn, dass es Beweise gab, wer ihr Auftraggeber war und wo er sich aufhält. Eine rechtsstaatliche Grundlage für einen Einsatz fehlt somit vollkommen.
Selbst wenn es sie gegeben hätte: Rechtfertigt die Festnahme eines Schwerkriminellen die Aufhebung nationaler Souverintät?
Den unvermeidbaren Tod vieler Unschuldiger?
In keinem Rechtssystem dieser Welt dürfte das ein haltbares Argument für solche Taten bleiben.

Also warum musste man etwas machen?

Um weitere Anschläge zu verhindern sicherlich auch nicht, denn soviel Wissen über die Organisationsstruktur von Al Quaida hatte man dann doch, um sagen zu können, dass der Tod der Führungsperson die Aktionen der einzelnen Splittergruppen nicht einschränkt.

Nö, die einzigen "Gründe", die man nennen kann, sind blinder Aktionismus, rücksichtslose Wut und Rache, ggf. noch Machtsucht (aka "Imperialismus": Inakzeptanz, dass ich Afghanistan internationalen Aufforderungen wiedersetzt).
Also eine bunte Mischung aus dem, was den Terroristen vorgeworfen wird und was sie den USA vorwerfen.
Moralische Überlegenheit? Keine Spur.



> Und auch, dass nur friedliche Hilfe langfristig stabilisieren kann, bestreitet wohl keiner, genausowenig dass man vieles verbockt hat.



Oh, mir wäre es vollkommen neu, dass die USA mitlerweile von einer Niederlage sprechen und die Strategie "Help, not Hell" verfolgen.



> Überfällig wäre das natürlich schon lange, vor allem auch um Klarheit zu schaffen, was man mit den "ungesetzlichen Kombatanten" machen kann/darf/soll. Was die invasion selber angeht hätte es allerdings wohl kaum etwas genutzt, denn die Verhandlungen über derarige Veränderungen würden sich Jahre hinziehen und der Ausgang ist natürlich auch mehr als ungewiss.



Man hätte auch mit einer Beugung (statt einem Bruch) von geltendem Recht auskommen können. Hätte man öffentlich Beweise vorgelegt, dass ObL für die Anschläge verantwortlich ist, hätte man die afghanische Regierung vor die Wahl stellen können, ob sie ihn als kriminellen behandelt und bekämpft, oder ob sie ihn unterstützt. (in letzterem Falle wäre es ein Angriff mit staatlicher Rückendeckung gewesen und damit ~~eine Kriegserklärung)
Genauso hätte man die "ungesetzlichen Kombatanten" erst einmal in eine der beiden Kategorien der Genfer Konvention einteilen können, anstatt eine neue Kategorie zu schaffen, für die z.T. nicht mal die Menschenrechte zu gelten scheinen.

Hat man aber nicht. Statt dessen man hat so ziemlich jede einzelne Regelung gebrochen (oder zumindest deren Grundgedanke), die man zu verteidigen vorgibt und sich damit auf ein moralisches Niveau begeben, das nicht mehr über dem des Gegners liegt.



> Heuchlerisch ist das sicherlich, andererseits will es doch niemand ernsthaft anders.



Doch, da gibt es durchaus Leute, die es ernst meinen, wenn sie z.B. eine Beendigung der Abhängigkeit vom Öl fordern.



> Wir wollen Tantal (Blutdiamanten 2.0), wir wollen billiges Öl, billigen Fisch usw.



Ich verweigere den Fisch, bin gegen billiges Öl und das Tantal kann gerne zu angemessenen Preisen aus akzeptablen Quellen bezogen werden.
Ein wesentlich größeres Problem habe ich auf alle Fälle mit einer Regierung, die mich anlügt und behauptet, im Namen der Menschlichkeit zu töten.



> Was genau drin steht ist hingegen natürlich geheim und das ist durchaus auch berechtigt.



Wieso ist das eigentlich berechtigt?
Imho hat das Volk (=der Souverän) das Recht zu erfahren, in welchem Rahmen die Bundeswehr eingesetzt wird und was ihr Auftrag ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich egal. In der Sekunde, in der Guttenberg das Amt des Verteidigungsministers angenommen hat, wird er in die "Geschäfte" eingeweiht.
> Also musste er wissen, was gewesen ist.
> Wenn er es wusste und nichts gesagt hat, dann muss er zurück treten, wenn er nichts gewusst hat, dann ist er offensichtlich nicht in der Lage das Ministerium zu führen, also inkompetent und muss deshalb zurück treten.
> So oder so, der Mann ist nicht mehr haltbar und unglaubwürdig.



Man könnte noch die Hypothese aufstellen, dass er gezielt belogen/nicht informiert ist (nach geheimen Dingen kann man nicht fragen, wenn man sie nicht kennt  ), in dem Fall wäre es nicht Guttenberg selbst, der gehen müsste, sondern seinen Job, einige seiner Untergegebenen und vermutlich mehrere hochrangige Militärangehörige zu feuern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es sie gegeben hätte: Rechtfertigt die Festnahme eines Schwerkriminellen die Aufhebung nationaler Souverintät?
> Den unvermeidbaren Tod vieler Unschuldiger?
> In keinem Rechtssystem dieser Welt dürfte das ein haltbares Argument für solche Taten bleiben.


 
Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass Afghanistan als Staat (unter der Führung der Taliban) von westlichen Ländern nicht anerkannt ist und daher kann man auch nicht von staatlicher Souverinität sprechenm, zumidest aus Sicht des Westens.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man könnte noch die Hypothese aufstellen, dass er gezielt belogen/nicht informiert ist (nach geheimen Dingen kann man nicht fragen, wenn man sie nicht kennt  ), in dem Fall wäre es nicht Guttenberg selbst, der gehen müsste, sondern seinen Job, einige seiner Untergegebenen und vermutlich mehrere hochrangige Militärangehörige zu feuern.


 
Das Spielt in meinen Augen keine Rolle. Einsätze der Budneswehr laufen über das Verteidigungsministerium, ebenso wie der militärische Geheimdienst, der solche Fakten gekannt haben muss.
Von Guttenberg würde also als neue Minister informiert werden, was wie wo passiert ist.
Wenn man ihm das nicht vermittelt, ist das ein Zeichen, dass die Befehlsstrukturen im Ministerium nicht klar gegliedert sind, aber auch daran kann man den Minister festnageln.
Letztendlich ist es seine Verantwortung, wie das abzulaufen hat und mit der Aussage kommen "das hat mein Vorgänger aber gemacht" ist einfach zu wenig.

Obama muss auch mit dem klar kommen, was Bush so hinterlassen hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass Afghanistan als Staat (unter der Führung der Taliban) von westlichen Ländern nicht anerkannt ist und daher kann man auch nicht von staatlicher Souverinität sprechenm, zumidest aus Sicht des Westens.



Die Taliban war nicht anerkannt, aber der Staat als solcher schon und die Vertreter der Nordallianz als seine "Regierung".
Ich wüsste aber nicht, dass das Eingreifen der Nato eine Unterstützung für selbige war und ISAF derem Kommando untersteht 
(Vergleiche z.B. die Situation mit China alias "Volksrepublik" und China alias "Taiwan")

Im übrigen ein weiterer Punkt, an dem das Völkerrecht imho überarbeitet gehört. Es kann nicht sein, dass man es umgehen kann, in dem man sich einfach weigert, eine Gruppierung, die Macht in einem bestimmten Gebiet über lange Zeit ausübt, als "Staat" zu bezeichnen. (es heißt ja auch nicht umsonst "Völkerrecht", weil es eben um die Menschen gehen soll und nicht "Staatsrecht")



> Wenn man ihm das nicht vermittelt, ist das ein Zeichen, dass die Befehlsstrukturen im Ministerium nicht klar gegliedert sind, aber auch daran kann man den Minister festnageln.



Aber nicht 1-2 Monate nach Amtsantritt, erst recht nicht, wenn die Fehler darin bestehen, dass der Minister eben nicht darüber benachrichtigt wird, dass was schief läuft. Da kann man (und sollte man imho) nur fordern, dass er jetzt durchgreift und die Probleme in seinem Ministerium aufklärt und offenlegt.
Ich bin zwar zuversichtlich, dass er das nicht machen wird, aber das vorweg zu greifen und direkt den Rücktritt zu fordern (wie das einige Oppositionspolitiker machen) ist imho reiner Populismus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber nicht 1-2 Monate nach Amtsantritt, erst recht nicht, wenn die Fehler darin bestehen, dass der Minister eben nicht darüber benachrichtigt wird, dass was schief läuft. Da kann man (und sollte man imho) nur fordern, dass er jetzt durchgreift und die Probleme in seinem Ministerium aufklärt und offenlegt.


 
Das ist aber das Problem, als zuständiger Minister *will* ich unterrichtet werden, gerade in *dieser* Sache, die eben besonders heikel ist und ein einmaliger Fall in der Bundeswehr darstellt.
Dass das alles langsam herausgekleckert kommt, ist meiner Meinung nach auch ein Zeichen, dass der Minister eben nicht seinen Laden im Griff hat.
Einen Staatssekretär als Baueropfer vorlegen ist mir da zu wenig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar zuversichtlich, dass er das nicht machen wird


 
Merkel, bzw. die CSU kann es sich nicht leisten von Guttenberg fallen zu lassen, schon deshalb, weil Jung bereits gegangen ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> aber das vorweg zu greifen und direkt den Rücktritt zu fordern (wie das einige Oppositionspolitiker machen) ist imho reiner Populismus.


 
Das ist letztendlich der Job einer Opposition. 
Sie fordern immer Dinge, die nicht angebracht oder überdenkt gehören und sind immer sehr schnell bei den Medien.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist aber das Problem, als zuständiger Minister *will* ich unterrichtet werden, gerade in *dieser* Sache, die eben besonders heikel ist und ein einmaliger Fall in der Bundeswehr darstellt.



Du stellst dich hin und sagst "ich mach jetzt so lange nichts mehr, bis er mir eine lange Liste von Fehlern zeigt und wenn ihr noch so lange behauptet, alles wäre in Butter"?



> Merkel, bzw. die CSU kann es sich nicht leisten von Guttenberg fallen zu lassen, schon deshalb, weil Jung bereits gegangen ist.



Guttenberg war insgesamt ein Schnellschuss und Lückenbüßer. Die Abschiebung zum Verteidigungsminister stellt eigentlich schon klar, dass man mit ihm nichts großes mehr vorhat. Die Wespenkoalition braucht im Moment aber ein möglichst großes Ablenkungsmanöver, damit sich die Medien&Wähler weder um Kopenhagen (+Nachspiel) noch um den Haushalt2010 kümmern. Das die Opposition vor der NRW-Wahl die Atomfrage wieder beachtet kann auch keiner gebrauchen.
In diesem Umfeld halte ich es für sehr gut möglich, das Guttenberg verheizt wird - inklusive Rücktritt, falls nötig. (aber möglichst spät, bis dahin muss er noch für viele "Skandale" gut sein)



> Das ist letztendlich der Job einer Opposition.



Seh ich nicht so.
Ich geb aber zu, dass der Job ist, den Oppositionen in zunehmendem Maße wahrnehmen. Erschreckenderweise an Stelle sinnvoller Tätigkeiten.


----------



## Väinämöinen (16. Dezember 2009)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Na da wären wir wieder beim blinden Aktionismus. "Irgendwas muss man doch tun ...." Naheliegend wäre ja gerade in einem solchen Fall von internationaler Brisanz gewesen, Ruhe zu bewahren. Aber nö.
> Erinnert mich iwie an den kleinen Jungen, der ´nen geworfenen Stein an den Kopp bekommt und dafür den Hund abmurkst, der dem Steinewerfer gehört. Wobei ich da außen vor lasse, wie oft der kleine Rüpel auf dem Schulhof selber Steine geworfen und dem jetzigen Werfer das erst mal beigebracht hat und ob er tatsächlich in der Konsequenz den richtigen Steinewerfer erwischt hat


Nein, es ist nicht nur Aktionismus, außerdem war das Ziel in erster Linie ja Al-Qaida, also tatsächlich die verantowrtlichen.



> Was macht dich da so sicher und woraus leitest du diese moralische Überlegenheit noch ab, wenn du im Gegenzug deine u.a. Argumente betrachtest?
> Bist du nicht auch nur ein fundamentaler Konsument?


Vergleich doch einfach mal Deutschland mit Afghanistan vor der Invasion.



> Und du meinst tatsächlich, weil das bei dir der Fall ist, kannst du das auf alle projizieren?
> Dabei machst du den gleichen Fehler wie schon vorher. Zumal du ja bewußt die ökonomischen Ursache-Wirkung-Prinzipien außen vor lässt, die gerade im speziellen Fall Irak (2003) und der begrenzten anderen Ressourcen unser System nun einmal bedingt.
> Man muss das aber nicht in allen Belangen und mit allen Konsequenzen mittragen.


Was passiert denn, wenn mal wieder so eine Meldung durch die Presse geht? Es interessiert sich keine Sau dafür und es verlangt auch niemand nach Alternativen. Und natürlich sind die Ursachen ökonomisch, aber das bedeutet doch nicht, dass da der "militärisch-industrielle Komplex" in irgendeinem Hinterzimmer plant und an allem schuld ist. Wir fragen die Rohstoffe nach, wollen aber nicht wissen, wo sie herkommen und irgendjemand besorgt sie dann halt.



> Da wäre mal eine Quelle hilfreich. Danke.


Da konnte ich jetzt auch nur noch googeln, aber das sollte genügen: http://www.faz.net/s/RubDDBDABB9457A437BAA85A49C26FB23A0/Doc~EC3FAB08E62D24D1A9395DBF6AF6E5AF8~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt zwar weniger salopp, aber imho genauso falsch.
> Wieso musste man reagieren? Wieso musste die Reaktion darin bestehen, da "hin zu gehen und sich zu "kümmern""?
> Zu dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem der Angriff gegen Afghanistan gestartet wurde, war nicht einmal klar, wer die Anschläge ausgeführt hat - geschweige denn, dass es Beweise gab, wer ihr Auftraggeber war und wo er sich aufhält. Eine rechtsstaatliche Grundlage für einen Einsatz fehlt somit vollkommen.


Dann war Afghanistan wohl ein Glückstreffer 



> Selbst wenn es sie gegeben hätte: Rechtfertigt die Festnahme eines Schwerkriminellen die Aufhebung nationaler Souverintät?
> Den unvermeidbaren Tod vieler Unschuldiger?
> In keinem Rechtssystem dieser Welt dürfte das ein haltbares Argument für solche Taten bleiben.


Naja, berufen hat man sich damals auf das Recht zur Selbstverteidigung nach Art. 51 der UN Charta. Außerdem ist das mit der Aufhebung nationaler Souverintät ja auch so eine Sache. Letztendlich war da immernoch Bürgerkrieg und man hat sich eben für eine Seite entschieden und denen etwas geholfen. Der einzige Anspruch der Taliban, die Regierung zu bilden, war schließlich, dass sie den größten Teil des Landes erobert hatten. Zudem bestand die Nordallianz ja zum Teil noch aus den Mujahideen, denen man geholfen hatte, die Russen aus dem Land zu werfen und die von den meißten Regierungen auch als rechtmäßige Regierung anerkannt waren. Unterschlupf hatten die Taliban Al-Qaida ja sowieso schon länger gewährt und tragen damit auch ein gewisses Maß an Mitverantwortung.



> Also warum musste man etwas machen?
> 
> Um weitere Anschläge zu verhindern sicherlich auch nicht, denn soviel Wissen über die Organisationsstruktur von Al Quaida hatte man dann doch, um sagen zu können, dass der Tod der Führungsperson die Aktionen der einzelnen Splittergruppen nicht einschränkt.
> 
> ...


Natürlich bringt es was, wenn man die Führungsebene erwischt. Zwar ist es nicht möglich zu garantieren, dass die nicht ersetzt werden oder sich irgendwleche anderen Gruppen bilden. Allerdings hatte Al-Qaida die USA schon einige Male angegriffen und hätte das natürlich auch wieder getan. So denzentral wie heute waren sie damals wohl auch noch nicht organisiert, weshalb man durchaus relativ viele hätte erwischen können und Osama ja auch nur knapp verpasst hat. Und die naheliegendste Reaktion auf einen Angriff ist eben immernoch, dem Angreifer die Möglichkeit zu weiteren Angriffen zu nehmen. Reagiert man außerdem garnicht, ist das nur ein Zeichen von Schwäche und die Einladung zum nächsten Anschlag.



> Man hätte auch mit einer Beugung (statt einem Bruch) von geltendem Recht auskommen können. Hätte man öffentlich Beweise vorgelegt, dass ObL für die Anschläge verantwortlich ist, hätte man die afghanische Regierung vor die Wahl stellen können, ob sie ihn als kriminellen behandelt und bekämpft, oder ob sie ihn unterstützt. (in letzterem Falle wäre es ein Angriff mit staatlicher Rückendeckung gewesen und damit ~~eine Kriegserklärung)
> 
> Hat man aber nicht. Statt dessen man hat so ziemlich jede einzelne Regelung gebrochen (oder zumindest deren Grundgedanke), die man zu verteidigen vorgibt und sich damit auf ein moralisches Niveau begeben, das nicht mehr über dem des Gegners liegt.


Man hat die Taliban aufgefordert die Verantwortlichen auszuliefern. Allerdings hatte man das auch nach den Anschlägen auf die Botschaften schon versucht und ewig mit den taliban verhandelt. Daher dürfte man kaum besonders zuversichtlich gewesen sein.
 Sämtliche Beweise öffentlich zu machen ist allerdings vollkommen unrealistisch. Man verrät einem Gegener, gegen den man in absehbarer Zeit Krieg führen dürfte, doch nicht wie viel man über ihn weiß.




> Doch, da gibt es durchaus Leute, die es ernst meinen, wenn sie z.B. eine Beendigung der Abhängigkeit vom Öl fordern.
> 
> Ich verweigere den Fisch, bin gegen billiges Öl und das Tantal kann gerne zu angemessenen Preisen aus akzeptablen Quellen bezogen werden.
> Ein wesentlich größeres Problem habe ich auf alle Fälle mit einer Regierung, die mich anlügt und behauptet, im Namen der Menschlichkeit zu töten.


Das ist ja auch lobenswert und ich versuche das, sofern möglich, auch, aber wir (als Volkswirtschaft) werden trotzdem noch sehr lange von solchen Rohstoffen abhängig sein, ob man das will oder nicht.



> Wieso ist das eigentlich berechtigt?
> Imho hat das Volk (=der Souverän) das Recht zu erfahren, in welchem Rahmen die Bundeswehr eingesetzt wird und was ihr Auftrag ist.


Weil die Taschenkarten im Prinzip ja eine Anleitung für den Bundeswehrsoldaten ist. Will ich jetzt einen Angriff auf eben diesen Soldaten durchführen, wäre es natürlich praktisch diese Anleitung zu haben. Zwar lernen die Taliban das Verhalten der Soldaten früher oder später auf die harte Tour kennen, aber man muss es ihnen ja nciht leichter machen als unbedingt nötig.
Das Verbot auf Gegner zu schießen, die sichtbar vom Angriff abgelassen hatten, wurde z.B. konsequent ausgenutzt, indem die Taliban gefeuert hatten und sich so dann unbehelligt zurückziehen oder für einen zweiten Angriff in neue Stellungen begeben konnten.
Natürlich hat die Öffentlichkeit ein Recht darauf zu wissen, was da sinngemäß drinsteht, aber der genaue Text darf gerne geheim bleiben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Dann war Afghanistan wohl ein Glückstreffer



War es das?
Ich nenne die Lage, in der wir uns heute befinden, garantiert nicht unglücklich.
Und ein Treffer war es imho auch nicht, oder kennst du irgend eines der wichtigen Ziele, die als Grund für den Krieg genannt wurden, und das man erreicht hat?




> Letztendlich war da immernoch Bürgerkrieg und man hat sich eben für eine Seite entschieden und denen etwas geholfen.



Wie ich schon Quantenslipstream geschrieben habe:
Es wäre mir neu, dass der Enduring Freedom&Co unter dem Oberkommando der Nordallianz stehen, im Gegenteil. Da wird definitiv nicht im Interesse einer der lokalen Parteien agiert, sondern in eigenem.



> Der einzige Anspruch der Taliban, die Regierung zu bilden, war schließlich, dass sie den größten Teil des Landes erobert hatten.



Sie hatten (und vor allem haben) offensichtlich auch gewissen Zuspruch in der Bevölkerung.



> Zudem bestand die Nordallianz ja zum Teil noch aus den Mujahideen, denen man geholfen hatte, die Russen aus dem Land zu werfen



Das gilt für die Mitglieder der Taliban genauso 



> So denzentral wie heute waren sie damals wohl auch noch nicht organisiert,



Da besagten die Nachrichten, die ich im Herbst 2001 gehört habe, was anderes.



> und Osama ja auch nur knapp verpasst hat.



Hat man? Ich wüsste nicht, das sein Aufenthaltsort jemals mehr als eine Spekulation war.




> Man hat die Taliban aufgefordert die Verantwortlichen auszuliefern. Allerdings hatte man das auch nach den Anschlägen auf die Botschaften schon versucht und ewig mit den taliban verhandelt. Daher dürfte man kaum besonders zuversichtlich gewesen sein.
> Sämtliche Beweise öffentlich zu machen ist allerdings vollkommen unrealistisch. Man verrät einem Gegener, gegen den man in absehbarer Zeit Krieg führen dürfte, doch nicht wie viel man über ihn weiß.



Tjo - moralische Überlegenheit hat ihren Preis. (wobei ich nicht so ganz sehe, wie Informatinen über die Hintermänner vom 11.September irgend einen Zusammenhang mit dem Krieg gegen die Taliban haben sollten)
Ein Rechtsstaat verlangt aber auch nicht die Auslieferung von Personen, denen kein Verbrechen nachgewiesen ist.




> Weil die Taschenkarten im Prinzip ja eine Anleitung für den Bundeswehrsoldaten ist. Will ich jetzt einen Angriff auf eben diesen Soldaten durchführen, wäre es natürlich praktisch diese Anleitung zu haben.



Äh - so komplex sind die Verhaltensmöglichkeiten eines Soldaten eigentlich nicht, dass die Kenntniss des Gegeners über etwaige leichte Änderungen einen ernsthaften Einfluss haben sollte.
Abgesehen spricht dein Link davon, dass die neuen Karten quasi zeitgleich mit Einführung der Presse vorlagen. Wenn da jemand kriegsentscheidende Informationen ausplaudert, würde ich gerne Konsequenzen sehen


----------



## Väinämöinen (16. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> War es das?
> Ich nenne die Lage, in der wir uns heute befinden, garantiert nicht unglücklich.
> Und ein Treffer war es imho auch nicht, oder kennst du irgend eines der wichtigen Ziele, die als Grund für den Krieg genannt wurden, und das man erreicht hat?


Die Erfolge halten sich bisher in Grenzen, da möchte ich garnicht wiedersprechen. Man hat inzwischen eben viel zu viel verbockt.



> Wie ich schon Quantenslipstream geschrieben habe:
> Es wäre mir neu, dass der Enduring Freedom&Co unter dem Oberkommando der Nordallianz stehen, im Gegenteil. Da wird definitiv nicht im Interesse einer der lokalen Parteien agiert, sondern in eigenem.


Natürlich vertritt man immer auch eigene Interessen, alles andere wäre ja bescheuert. Und wie kommst du darauf, dass man seine Truppen jemals der Nordallianz unterstellen würde? Man verständigt sich mit denen zusammenzuarbeiten und koordiniert dann das weitere Vorgehen.




> Sie hatten (und vor allem haben) offensichtlich auch gewissen Zuspruch in der Bevölkerung.


Die NPD hat auch gewissen zuspruch in der Bevölkerung.



> Das gilt für die Mitglieder der Taliban genauso


Nur dass die (fast) niemand als rechtmäßige Regierung anerkannt hat. So konnte man vermutlich einfach alte Kontakte reaktivieren und die Sache lief. Und natürlich haben auch die Taliabn da ihren Hintergrund, sind als Gruppierung aber wohl eher ein Produkt des anschließenden Bürgerkriegs.



> Da besagten die Nachrichten, die ich im Herbst 2001 gehört habe, was anderes.


Aber noch lange nicht so wie heute. Die verschieden Einzelgruppen werden/wurden ja immer stärker, da der Druck durch den "_War on Terror_" eine zentrale Führung immer schwerer macht. Damals ging das noch einigermaßen, auch wenn natürlich schon unabhängige Gruppen ausgeführt haben.



> Hat man? Ich wüsste nicht, das sein Aufenthaltsort jemals mehr als eine Spekulation war.


Mit großer Warscheinlichkeit, ja. Die Amis sind überzeugt davon, dass er in Tora Bora war, aber wärend dem Angriff entkommen ist.



> Tjo - moralische Überlegenheit hat ihren Preis. (wobei ich nicht so ganz sehe, wie Informatinen über die Hintermänner vom 11.September irgend einen Zusammenhang mit dem Krieg gegen die Taliban haben sollten)
> Ein Rechtsstaat verlangt aber auch nicht die Auslieferung von Personen, denen kein Verbrechen nachgewiesen ist.


Natürlich tut er das. Erst wird ausgeliefert und dann angeklagt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du stellst dich hin und sagst "ich mach jetzt so lange nichts mehr, bis er mir eine lange Liste von Fehlern zeigt und wenn ihr noch so lange behauptet, alles wäre in Butter"?


 
Nein, aber wenn eine neue Regierung vereidigt wird, hat sie genau in dieser Sekunden den Anspruch und auch die Aufgabe, alles das in Erfahrung zu bringen, was die Vorgängerregierung getan hat, ob es nun gut oder schlecht war.
Und da diese Sache besonders heikel ist, denke ich mal, dass sich von Guttenberg da auch als erstes informieren lies.
Daher bin ich davon überzeugt, dass er genau das gleiche wusste, was Jung wusste, als dieser zurück trat. Und wenn Guttenberg nun sagt, dass er erst später informiert wurde und das auch nur bruchstückhaft, dann ist das ein Zeichen, dass er entweder lügt oder sein Ministerium nicht kontrollieren kann, in beiden Fällen ist er als Minister nicht mehr haltbar.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Guttenberg war insgesamt ein Schnellschuss und Lückenbüßer. Die Abschiebung zum Verteidigungsminister stellt eigentlich schon klar, dass man mit ihm nichts großes mehr vorhat.


 
Da stimme ich mit dir überein. Von Guttenberg wird gerne als neue Leitfigut bei der CSU hingestellt, aber der Kanzelrin ist er wohl eher ein Dorn im Auge, deshalb bekam er auch den Job des Secretary of Defense. Weil auch im Kanzleramt schon der Inhalt bekannt war, den Jung zu Fall brachte.
Ob und wie das jetzt als Schachzug ausgelegt werden kann, entzieht sich aber meiner Kenntnisse. Politik ist ja nicht nur Kompetenz sondern auch das Da sein zum richtigen Zeitpunkt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Wespenkoalition braucht im Moment aber ein möglichst großes Ablenkungsmanöver, damit sich die Medien&Wähler weder um Kopenhagen (+Nachspiel) noch um den Haushalt2010 kümmern. Das die Opposition vor der NRW-Wahl die Atomfrage wieder beachtet kann auch keiner gebrauchen.


 
In Kopenhagen werden die Klimaprobleme eh wieder weggeredet und nach hinten verschoben, diese Taktik funktioniert seit Jahren und ich sehe auch nicht, wieso das ein Politiker ändern sollte.
Die Lobbyisten sorgen schon dafür, dass alles im "grünen" Rahmen bleibt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In diesem Umfeld halte ich es für sehr gut möglich, das Guttenberg verheizt wird - inklusive Rücktritt, falls nötig. (aber möglichst spät, bis dahin muss er noch für viele "Skandale" gut sein)


 
So schnell gibt die CSU nicht nach, die klammern sich an ihrem Sprößling und werden einige Zugeständnisse an der Politik Merkels machen, damit er im Amt bleiben darf. So kann Merkel lässtige Personen im Umfeld entsorgen/kontrollieren und ihre Politik durchsetzen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Seh ich nicht so.
> Ich geb aber zu, dass der Job ist, den Oppositionen in zunehmendem Maße wahrnehmen. Erschreckenderweise an Stelle sinnvoller Tätigkeiten.


 
Ja ja, ich weiß, Opposition sollte schon etwas anderes sein, wäre mir auch lieber, aber heutige Tatsache ist nun mal, dass Opposition nur durch solche Aktion noch in den Medien präsent sind, bzw. in die Medien kommen. Und nur darum gehts Oppositionspolitiker heute noch, nichts anderes ist wichtiger als in den Medien zu sein. Die Medien entscheiden, wer das Sagen hat und wessen Meinung wichtig sein könnte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie ich schon Quantenslipstream geschrieben habe:
> Es wäre mir neu, dass der Enduring Freedom&Co unter dem Oberkommando der Nordallianz stehen, im Gegenteil. Da wird definitiv nicht im Interesse einer der lokalen Parteien agiert, sondern in eigenem.


 
Die Operation Enduring Freedom beschränkt sich ja nicht auf Afghanistan. Das Land ist nur ein Teil davon.
Die Befehlshaber dieser Operation haben sich natürlich die Mitstreiter in den Zielländern ausgesucht. Dass die Nordallianz auch in den Jahren der Talibanherrschaft gegen die Taliban gekämpft hatten, machte sie hast automatisch zu verbündeten, da man ja nicht als christliche Armee angesehen werden sollte, sondern als "Befreier" eines unterdrückten Volkes.
Inwieweit die Nordallianz aber tatsächlich beteiligt ist, liegt sicher noch in den Schubladen diverser Geheimdienste.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie hatten (und vor allem haben) offensichtlich auch gewissen Zuspruch in der Bevölkerung.


 
Mag sein, aber wie kommt der Zuspruch zu Tage?
Doch eher mit Drohnung, Korruption oder Propaganda als mit Vergleichen der Vor- und Nachteile beider Lager.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Die Erfolge halten sich bisher in Grenzen, da möchte ich garnicht wiedersprechen.



Jup, genauso "in Grenzen" wie die Erfolge im Bereich Kernfusion und Klimarettung



> Natürlich vertritt man immer auch eigene Interessen, alles andere wäre ja bescheuert. Und wie kommst du darauf, dass man seine Truppen jemals der Nordallianz unterstellen würde?



Wenn man einem befreundeten Staat militärische Hilfe zu gute kommen lässt, dann geschieht das für gewöhnlich in der Form, dass man militärische Mittel zur Verfügung steht, die dann von den hilfsbedürftigen eingesetzt werden.
In Afghanistan ist eher umgekehrt, die USA planen und die Nordallianz gehorcht. Sie mögen zwar Verbündete sein, aber sie sind definitiv nicht die (zumindest formellen) Inhaber der Macht vor Ort. (Man vergleiche z.B. die deutsche Kriegserklärung an Russland im ersten Weltkrieg. Da sagt man auch nicht, dass Deutschland Österreich "geholfen" hätte. Das war ein waschechter Angriff.



> Die NPD hat auch gewissen zuspruch in der Bevölkerung.



Okay: Sagen wir "genießt relativ weit reichende Untersützung"



> Aber noch lange nicht so wie heute. Die verschieden Einzelgruppen werden/wurden ja immer stärker, da der Druck durch den "_War on Terror_" eine zentrale Führung immer schwerer macht. Damals ging das noch einigermaßen, auch wenn natürlich schon unabhängige Gruppen ausgeführt haben.



Ich höre offensichtlich andere Nachrichten. (bin aber auch nicht in der Lage, 8 Jahre alte Beispiele ausfindig zu machen)



> Mit großer Warscheinlichkeit, ja. Die Amis sind überzeugt davon, dass er in Tora Bora war, aber wärend dem Angriff entkommen ist.



Die sind auch davon überzeugt, dass es im Irak Biologische und Chemische Waffen nebst Mittelstrecken-Trägersystem gibt.



> Natürlich tut er das. Erst wird ausgeliefert und dann angeklagt.



Die Juristen unter uns mögen sich äußern, aber afaik ist die Reihenfolge umgekehrt, zumindest wenn es um Einzelverhandlungen gibt. (bei Staaten, die ein festes Vertragswerk für Auslieferungen haben, mag stellenweise festgelegt sein, das bereits ein Suchbefehl ausreicht)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Daher bin ich davon überzeugt, dass er genau das gleiche wusste, was Jung wusste, als dieser zurück trat.



Das mag sicherlich sein. Aber deswegen ist Jung ja schon zurückgetreten, Guttenberg wird die fehlende Weitergabe von Informationen vorgeworfen, die noch später bekannt wurden.



> So schnell gibt die CSU nicht nach, die klammern sich an ihrem Sprößling und werden einige Zugeständnisse an der Politik Merkels machen, damit er im Amt bleiben darf.



Wer sagt denn, dass sein Nachfolger CDU oder FDP angehören würde?



> Dass die Nordallianz auch in den Jahren der Talibanherrschaft gegen die Taliban gekämpft hatten, machte sie hast automatisch zu verbündeten, da man ja nicht als christliche Armee angesehen werden sollte, sondern als "Befreier" eines unterdrückten Volkes.



Gründlich gescheitert sag ich da mal.
Aber du bestätigst mit deiner Formulierung sogar meinen Kernpunkt: Die US-Truppen treten nicht als Hilflsleistung für den Afghanischen Staat aka Nordallianz auf, sondern als eigenständige Armee - und das ganze sowohl in der Realität wie auch auf formeller Ebene. Damit handelt es sich um einen Krieg zwischen USA und Taliban, in einem Territorium, das keinem von beiden formell gehört und in dass die USA von außen eingedrungen sind.



> Mag sein, aber wie kommt der Zuspruch zu Tage?
> Doch eher mit Drohnung, Korruption oder Propaganda als mit Vergleichen der Vor- und Nachteile beider Lager.



Vermutlich. Wobei man nicht vergessen sollte, das die dort vorherschenden Strukturen Vor- und Nachteile ggf. anders gewichten, als wir. "Unterdrückung der Frau" könnte z.B. von den 49% der Bevölkerung, die den Ton angeben, als Vorteil gewertet werden. "Wollen ausländische Einmischer rausschmeißen, anstatt sich mit denen auch noch verbünden" könnte ebenfalls ein Punkt sein, der überraschend große Bedeutung gegenüber den von uns so geschätzten Grundrechten hat. (die Taz hatte da kürzlich ein interessantes Interview mit einem der obersten Führer des sowjetischen Feldzuges seinerzeit. Dem sein Grundtenor war auch "niemand hatte damit gerechnet, dass es den Afghanen in erster Linie darum geht, das niemand fremdes die Kontrolle hat" - und dass das z.T. ähnlich wichtig ist, wie die Machtposition der eigenen Gruppe)
Dazu kommt die Stützung auf niedrigere Hierarchiestrukturen. (lokale Führer hatten zumindest vor dem Krieg das fast-Machtmonopol in einigen Regionen. Die Taliban arbeitet mit denen ggf. zusammen. Die USA will sie vernichten -> mehr Macht, die sich den Taliban anschließt)


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man einem befreundeten Staat militärische Hilfe zu gute kommen lässt, dann geschieht das für gewöhnlich in der Form, dass man militärische Mittel zur Verfügung steht, die dann von den hilfsbedürftigen eingesetzt werden.


 
Afghanistan ist aber kein befreundeter Staat und die Nordallianz hat keinen Staat. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Afghanistan ist eher umgekehrt, die USA planen und die Nordallianz gehorcht. Sie mögen zwar Verbündete sein, aber sie sind definitiv nicht die (zumindest formellen) Inhaber der Macht vor Ort.


 
Die Koalitionstruppen haben den Angriff geplant, *nicht* die USA alleine.
Die NATO hat beschlossen, den Terroranschlag als Angriff gegen die NATO zu werten und Vergeltungsmaßnahmen angekündigt.
Also ist man dem Wetsicherheitsrat vorstellig geworden, dieser hat dann mit der Resolution 1368, den Einsatz von Truppen gegen Afghanistan (wo man die Anstifter der Anschläge vermutete oder auch wusste, keine Ahnung) bewilligt.
Amerikansiche, britische, kanadische und australische Truppen (komisch, sprechen alle die gleiche Sprache ) haben dann Afghanistan angegriffen.
Ob sie sich zuvor, währenddessen oder danach mit der Nordallianz abgesprochen haben, das weiß ich nicht, wahrscheinlich zuvor, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Ach ja, Deutschland war von Anfang an dabei, auch wenn nicht direkt in Kriegshandlungen (Deutschland hat ja nie von Krieg gesprochen ) inwolviert, aber KSK Truppen waren sicher vorne dabei, ist aber wohl geheim.
Ach ja, wer war Koalitionspartner im Bund? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die sind auch davon überzeugt, dass es im Irak Biologische und Chemische Waffen nebst Mittelstrecken-Trägersystem gibt.


 
Inzwischen sicher nicht mehr. 
Aber vielleicht gräbt Rumsfeld ja schon ein Loch, wo er noch ein paar alte Kanister aus US Forschung reinwerfen kann... (ist Saddmas Loch eigentlich zugeschüttet worden? )


Spoiler



seht, seht, ich hab sie endlich gefunden, endlich.... ich wusste es doch... 


 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das mag sicherlich sein. Aber deswegen ist Jung ja schon zurückgetreten, Guttenberg wird die fehlende Weitergabe von Informationen vorgeworfen, die noch später bekannt wurden.


 
Als Guttenberg den Job übernommen hat, wurde er informiert (sag ich mal). Also wusste er, dass der Hase am Kochen ist.
Die Medien gruben ordentlich aus (schmierten, was das Konto hergab) und hatten ihre Story. Jung wurde "angeklagt". Er stellte sich und opfterte sich (Einen Orden, bitte ), doch wieso tat Guttenberg, als hätte er keine Ahnung von allem?
Wäre es nicht sinnvoller gewesen, als die Koffer schon rollten, die Sache so hinzubiegen, dass Jung Guttenberg zwar unterrichtet hatte, aber die Geheimdienste ihre Akten noch nicht sotiert hatten und man (das Ministerium) die Fakten schon bald vorlegen wird, als diese irrwitzige Tröpfchenpolitik zu machen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass sein Nachfolger CDU oder FDP angehören würde?


 
Er wird der CSU angehören, die bestehen auf ihre Ministerposten. 

Jung ist ja auch von der CDU (Hessen CDU ums genauer zu sagen) und der Nachfolger im Kabinett ist... upps... eine Frau von der Hessen CDU. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gründlich gescheitert sag ich da mal.
> Aber du bestätigst mit deiner Formulierung sogar meinen Kernpunkt: Die US-Truppen treten nicht als Hilflsleistung für den Afghanischen Staat aka Nordallianz auf, sondern als eigenständige Armee - und das ganze sowohl in der Realität wie auch auf formeller Ebene. Damit handelt es sich um einen Krieg zwischen USA und Taliban, in einem Territorium, das keinem von beiden formell gehört und in dass die USA von außen eingedrungen sind..


 
Das habe ich oben schon aufgegriffen, aber ob die Nordallianz nun von Anfang an Mitlgied in dem Kampf war oder erst später dazu kam, ist ja relativ egal, denn auch die Türkei hat den USA geholfen.
Die Taliban sahen sich aber als Führer des Landes, einige haben das Land mit den Taliban als Herrscher ja anerkannt, wieso willst du jetzt unbedingt sagen, dass man ein friedfertiges Volk angegriffen hat, weil dort ein paar Terroristen untergekommen sind?
Klar ist der gemeine Afghane (nicht gemein mit gemein verwechseln ) ein Mensch, der seinen Kram machen will und von der Weltpolitik keine Ahnung hat, er weiß sicherlich nicht, was überhaupt passiert ist, als plötzlich Panzer durchs Wohnzimmer rollten (). Aber hier könnte man wieder fehlende Bildung, Aufklärung und was auch immer anbringen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vermutlich. Wobei man nicht vergessen sollte, das die dort vorherschenden Strukturen Vor- und Nachteile ggf. anders gewichten, als wir. "Unterdrückung der Frau" könnte z.B. von den 49% der Bevölkerung, die den Ton angeben, als Vorteil gewertet werden. "Wollen ausländische Einmischer rausschmeißen, anstatt sich mit denen auch noch verbünden" könnte ebenfalls ein Punkt sein, der überraschend große Bedeutung gegenüber den von uns so geschätzten Grundrechten hat. (die Taz hatte da kürzlich ein interessantes Interview mit einem der obersten Führer des sowjetischen Feldzuges seinerzeit. Dem sein Grundtenor war auch "niemand hatte damit gerechnet, dass es den Afghanen in erster Linie darum geht, das niemand fremdes die Kontrolle hat" - und dass das z.T. ähnlich wichtig ist, wie die Machtposition der eigenen Gruppe)
> Dazu kommt die Stützung auf niedrigere Hierarchiestrukturen. (lokale Führer hatten zumindest vor dem Krieg das fast-Machtmonopol in einigen Regionen. Die Taliban arbeitet mit denen ggf. zusammen. Die USA will sie vernichten -> mehr Macht, die sich den Taliban anschließt)


 
Das ist wieder ein Problem der Kultur. Was bei uns auf Ablehnung trifft (Gleichbereichtigung, Ehrengeschichten, Verheiratung usw.) ist dort eben normal und seit Jahrhunderten in der Tradition verankert.
Soll man das nun so lassen oder den Menschen eine Alternative bieten?
Was denken denn die Mädchen/Frauen, die nicht arbeiten und lernen durfen?
Was ist mit den Männern, die seit Jahren gegen die Sowjets gekämpft hatten, als sie plötzlich die Taliban vor der Nase hatten?
Hatte man sie gefragt, gab es etwa Wahlen?
Nein, solche Strukturen haben sich entwickelt. Die Warlords haben Regionen kontrolliert, natürlich waren einige auch Taliban, die Grenzen sind eher fließend, aber in erster Linie haben sie ihre Macht auf den Drogenanbau gestützt. Die Taliban sicherten den Drogenanbau ab, denn Geld ist nun mal wichtiger als das strenge Befolgen des Korans (bestraf mich, aber ich denke, dass im Koran nicht drinne steht, dass man zur Kriegsführung Drogen anbauen und verkaufen darf).

Dass die Afghanen über ihr Schicksal selbst entscheiden wollen, kann man natürlich nachvollziehen, aber man muss den Menschen dort auch Perspektiven geben.
Wenn sie sehen, dass die "ungläubigen" in ihren Dörfen nicht nur rumballern und Häuser durchsuchen, sondern auch neu gebaute Schulen sichern und Bauern beschützen, die Getreide anbauen (statt Drogen), dann könnte ihnen klar werden, dass nicht alle "Fremden" miese Lügner sind.

Dass die Amerikaner, nachdem die Sowjets das Land verlassen haben, viele Fehler gemacht haben (verdammte CIA ), das steht außer Frage. Man hätte den Grundstein für einen friedfertigen Staat legen können, in denen es den Menschen gut gehen könnte. Ich denke mal, wenn die Amerikaner dort nach dem Krieg den Aufbau unterstützt hätten, dann wäre vieles anders gelaufen.


----------



## Presswurst (17. Dezember 2009)

der irak krieg ist illegal,dann wird es der afghanistan "einsatz" auch sein,in meinen augen wird dort nur das öl ausgebeutet angeführt von den USA/washington. 
da drüben wird doch auf alles geschossen was sich bewegt seitens der USA,und wir sollen dann noch ausbilder für die polizei rüberschicken?
solang die CIA und co. weiter aufständige mit waffen beliefert,desinformationen ausstreut um  den terror aufrecht zu erhalten etc,solange wird es den einsatz im irak,afghanistan,pakistan etc geben. also was erwartet man bei dummen bauern deren ganze familien weggebombt wurden,die sauer auf unsere soldaten sind und sich leicht von den taliban milizen rekrutieren lassen,die verhungern doch in den flüchtlingslagern alle,wenn ich die kinder schon sehe..die haben garnichts..NIX..alles weggebombt. komt mir nicht mit: bei einem krieg gibt es immer zivile opfer etc. haha lachhaft

sprich, [Ja] raus aus afghanistan! haben da nix zu suchen,lieber das zerbombte land seinem schicksal überlasen und von irgendeinem diktator/warlord übernehmen lassen der mit seinen milizen wieder etwas struktur reinbringt. zumal die dort in der steinzeit leben glaub ich nicht das es dort jemals demokratie gibt. und keine angst die würden deutschland niemals bedrohen,das haben sie auch noch nie.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (17. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Nein, es ist nicht nur Aktionismus, außerdem war das Ziel in erster Linie ja Al-Qaida, also tatsächlich die verantowrtlichen..


Also das niedrigste aller Motive: Rache. 
Wie bezeichnend.



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Vergleich doch einfach mal Deutschland mit Afghanistan vor der Invasion...


Glaub mir, ich mach es mir da wirklich nicht leicht. Es ist wie immer im Leben, es kommt auf den Standpunkt und den speziellen Sachverhalt, dann noch jeweils bezogen auf gewachsene Strukturen und geschichtliche Hintergründe an.
Es bleibt: *nicht* vergleichbar ...




Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Was passiert denn, wenn mal wieder so eine Meldung durch die Presse geht? Es interessiert sich *keine Sau* dafür und es verlangt auch niemand nach Alternativen. Und natürlich sind die Ursachen ökonomisch, aber das bedeutet doch nicht, dass da der "militärisch-industrielle Komplex" in irgendeinem Hinterzimmer plant und an allem schuld ist. *Wir* fragen die Rohstoffe nach, wollen aber nicht wissen, wo sie herkommen und irgendjemand besorgt sie dann halt....


 
Wieder wir und all die kleinen Säue. Sorry, aber ich fühle mich da nicht angesprochen. 
Lustig auch, dass du zwar die ökonomischen Ursachen einräumst, aber den Charakter der (praktizierten) Ökonomie anzweifelst. Zwar hast du Recht, dass das nicht unbedingt vorher in irgendwelchen Hinterzimmern gezielt geplant wird (zumindest nicht immer), aber wir wissen doch beide, dass Nachfrage künstlich geschaffen und beeinflusst werden kann und ebenso, dass sobald Nachfrage besteht, der Kampf der Anbieter mit all seinen Konsequenzen (inkl. Absprachen und Planungen) beginnt.



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> http://www.faz.net/s/RubDDBDABB9457A437BAA85A49C26FB23A0/Doc~EC3FAB08E62D24D1A9395DBF6AF6E5AF8~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html


Das war doch hilfreich.  
_______________________________________________


Auch wenn der Rest nicht direkt an mich gerichtet war, doch einige Gedanken dazu:



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das mit der Aufhebung nationaler Souverintät ja auch so eine Sache. Letztendlich war da immernoch Bürgerkrieg und man hat sich eben für eine Seite entschieden und denen etwas geholfen.


Es ist also legitim in souveräne Staaten, in denen Bürgerkrieg herrscht, zu intervenieren?  
Und dann noch mit einer so geringfügigen "Hilfe" wie im vorliegenden Fall für eine Partei des Bürgerkrieges einzugreifen, hat schon etwas ungemein Beruhigendes. 
Dennoch sehe ich das "etwas" anders.



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> .... aber wir (als Volkswirtschaft) werden trotzdem noch sehr lange von solchen Rohstoffen abhängig sein, ob man das will oder nicht.


 
Auch dies wieder politisch-ökonomische Entscheidungen, die du nicht den Menschen unserer Volkswirtschaft anlasten kannst.
Bestes Beispiel, weil auch immer wieder angeführt, sind Kraftstoffe. Das 3-Liter-Auto ist, fragt man jeden einzelnen Bürger, von 75% gewollt. Hat es die Wirtschaft bisher geschafft umzusetzen? Hat es (notwendigen) politischen Druck gegeben? Wie sieht es mit alternativen Kraft"stoffen" aus? Bspw.: el. Strom? (Ich möchte dabei auch gar nicht näher auf die Problematik der Energiegewinnung oder Speicherung eingehen, denn diese Probleme sind, bei Entsprechender Fokussierung von Forschung und Entwicklung definitiv lösbar)


----------



## Väinämöinen (17. Dezember 2009)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Also das niedrigste aller Motive: Rache.
> Wie bezeichnend.


Aha, sich selbst vor zukünftigen Angriffen zu schützen ist nun also das niedrigste aller Motive.



> Glaub mir, ich mach es mir da wirklich nicht leicht. Es ist wie immer im Leben, es kommt auf den Standpunkt und den speziellen Sachverhalt, dann noch jeweils bezogen auf gewachsene Strukturen und geschichtliche Hintergründe an.
> Es bleibt: *nicht* vergleichbar ...


Doch ist es. Die Situation unter den Taliban war/ist unerträglich, die in Deutschland ist es nicht. Das ist auch nicht nur eine Frage des Standpunktes. Zumindest auf die grundlegendsten Rechte muss jeder einen Anspruch haben und die Taliban stehen dem im Weg. Ob man deswegen jetzt einen Krieg anfangen sollte, hängt sicherlich vom Einzelfall ab (und halte ich zu Verhinderung von Völkermorden usw. für durchaus angemessen), aber wenn man sowieso schon mal da ist und das einfach "mitnehmen" kann. Warum denn nicht?



> Auch dies wieder politisch-ökonomische Entscheidungen, die du nicht den Menschen unserer Volkswirtschaft anlasten kannst.
> Bestes Beispiel, weil auch immer wieder angeführt, sind Kraftstoffe. Das 3-Liter-Auto ist, fragt man jeden einzelnen Bürger, von 75% gewollt. Hat es die Wirtschaft bisher geschafft umzusetzen? Hat es (notwendigen) politischen Druck gegeben? Wie sieht es mit alternativen Kraft"stoffen" aus? Bspw.: el. Strom? (Ich möchte dabei auch gar nicht näher auf die Problematik der Energiegewinnung oder Speicherung eingehen, denn diese Probleme sind, bei Entsprechender Fokussierung von Forschung und Entwicklung definitiv lösbar)


Es gab einen 3-Liter-Lupo, nur wurde der wieder eingestellt, weil ihn niemand gekauft hat. Sprit Sparen ist doch erst in Mode seitdem der Ölpreis im Bereich um 200$ unterwegs war. Und das ist neben der inzwischen strengeren Umwelt-Gesetzgebung auch der einzige Grund, warum jetzt jeder E-Autos entwickelt.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (17. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Aha, sich selbst vor zukünftigen Angriffen zu schützen ist nun also das niedrigste aller Motive..


Wenn man sich überall und durch jeden bedroht fühlt, dann muss es schon ganz schön arg aussehen. Deeskalationspolitik scheint nach dem kalten Krieg außer Mode gekommen zu sein? Daraus ein allgemeines Recht auf Präventivkriege abzuleiten ist allerdings mehr als fragwürdig. Aber wenn das natürlich neuerdings die Leitlinie unserer Regierungen ist, müssen wir uns nicht wundern, wenn in 20 Jahren die Chinesen im Bundestag palavern..... 
Die könnten sich ja präventiv bedroht fühlen und dabei sind die angeblich noch nicht mal so demokratisiert wie wir...
Zum Rest: Das Pferd von hinten ....  



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> 3-Liter-Lupo, nur wurde der wieder eingestellt, weil ihn niemand gekauft hat....


War mir schon klar, dass ausgerechnet das Beispiel jetzt wieder ausgekramt wird: 
1. Schuhkartondesign + untermotorisiert,
2. deutlich überteuert (das Ding hätte man 20 Jahre fahren müssen, bis es sich armortisiert hätte),
3. die Werte waren gefaket, da sie in der Praxis nie erreicht werden konnten,
4. weder staatliche noch wirtschaftliche Anreize (steuerlich, versicherungstechnisch)
5. keine Werbung


----------



## Väinämöinen (17. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man einem befreundeten Staat militärische Hilfe zu gute kommen lässt, dann geschieht das für gewöhnlich in der Form, dass man militärische Mittel zur Verfügung steht, die dann von den hilfsbedürftigen eingesetzt werden.
> In Afghanistan ist eher umgekehrt, die USA planen und die Nordallianz gehorcht. Sie mögen zwar Verbündete sein, aber sie sind definitiv nicht die (zumindest formellen) Inhaber der Macht vor Ort. (Man vergleiche z.B. die deutsche Kriegserklärung an Russland im ersten Weltkrieg. Da sagt man auch nicht, dass Deutschland Österreich "geholfen" hätte. Das war ein waschechter Angriff.


Mal ganz abgesehend avon, dass das aus rein praktischen Gesichtspunkten völlig unmöglich gewesen wäre, eben weil die Norallianz nie in der Lage war eine moderne Armee zu führen hätte man denen trotzdem nie Truppen unterstellt. Und natürlich ist die aktuelle Regierung in Afghanistan eine von Obamas Gnaden und die USA hatten/haben entsprechenden Einfluss. Zieht der seine Truppen nämlich ab, wird Kabul überrant.



> Okay: Sagen wir "genießt relativ weit reichende Untersützung"


Aber doch nciht weil sie die Taliban so sexy finden, sondern weil wir wirkliche Hilfe etwas vermissen lassen, wir aktuell nicht anch Siegern aussehen und ohne uns wenigstens der offene Krieg zuende wäre.



> Die sind auch davon überzeugt, dass es im Irak Biologische und Chemische Waffen nebst Mittelstrecken-Trägersystem gibt.


Da hatte man die Beweise ja selbst gefälscht, also gilt das nicht  Allerdings sehe ich in dem Fall keinen Grund da großartig daran zu zweifeln.



> Die Juristen unter uns mögen sich äußern, aber afaik ist die Reihenfolge umgekehrt, zumindest wenn es um Einzelverhandlungen gibt. (bei Staaten, die ein festes Vertragswerk für Auslieferungen haben, mag stellenweise festgelegt sein, das bereits ein Suchbefehl ausreicht)


Natürlich gibt es da vorher einen Haftbefehl und ein Amtshilfeersuchen usw. aber der Prozess findet erst danach statt und die ersten beiden Schritte hatte man doch nach den Anschlägen auf die Botschaften alles schonmal (ergebnislos) durchexerziert.




Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich überall und durch jeden bedroht fühlt, dann muss es schon ganz schön arg aussehen. Deeskalationspolitik scheint nach dem kalten Krieg außer Mode gekommen zu sein? Daraus ein allgemeines Recht auf Präventivkriege abzuleiten ist allerdings mehr als fragwürdig. Aber wenn das natürlich neuerdings die Leitlinie unserer Regierungen ist, müssen wir uns nicht wundern, wenn in 20 Jahren die Chinesen im Bundestag palavern.....
> Die könnten sich ja präventiv bedroht fühlen und dabei sind die angeblich noch nicht mal so demokratisiert wie wir...
> Zum Rest: Das Pferd von hinten ....


Was heißt hier überall und von jedem? Al-Qaida hatte auch vor 9/11 schon einige Anschläge verübt und nun war das Fass halt voll genug um weitere zu verhindern. Im Falle von Al-Qaida hat die Reaktion daher auch nichts mit präventiv zu tun, sondern ist nur die angemessene Reaktion. Bei Spinnern, die nicht an weltlichem Reichtum interessiert sind, ist die größere Knarre entschieden wirkungsvoller als Appeasement.




> War mir schon klar, dass ausgerechnet das Beispiel jetzt wieder ausgekramt wird:
> 1. Schuhkartondesign + untermotorisiert,
> 2. deutlich überteuert (das Ding hätte man 20 Jahre fahren müssen, bis es sich armortisiert hätte),
> 3. die Werte waren gefaket, da sie in der Praxis nie erreicht werden konnten,
> ...


Natürlich muss man da Kompromisse eingehen, der Verbrauch lässt sich nunmal in erster Linie durch eine Reduktion von Leistung und Gewicht reduzieren. Und wenn dir das Design nicht passt, gab es das praktisch gleiche Auto auch als A2 von Audi.
Ein weiteres Problem der Karre war vor allem aber auch, dass sie teuer war und sich die Anschaffung somit nicht wirklich gerechnet hat. Und erst duch hohe Benzinpreise wird die ganze Spritsparerei jetzt auch für die Autohersteller interessant, eben weil die Leute durch Vorschriften und Geldnot dazu gezwungen werden. Auf sowas wie Umweltbewusstsein darf man nur bei viel zu wenigen hoffen.
Natürlich würde ich auch jeder Zeit einen geräumigen Plug-In-Hybriden vorziehen, aber das geht in nächster Zeit Größenordnungsmäßig bei 30K€ los und ist somit für einen nciht zu unterschätzenden Teil der Deutschen nicht wirklich erschwinglich.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (17. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> .....Bei Spinnern, die nicht an weltlichem Reichtum interessiert sind, ist die größere Knarre entschieden wirkungsvoller als Appeasement...


 

<<<Wild Wild West>>>
Ein dreifaches Hoch unserem einzig wahren, mit Waffengewalt zu verteidigendem (oder zu verbreitendem) Wirtschaftssystem! 
Lasst uns den ganzen Rest einfach platt machen .... Kommis, Sozen, religiöse Existenzialisten, Minimalisten ... alles Spinner ohne Daseinsberechtigung.

An unserem Wesen soll die Welt genesen.


----------



## Sash (17. Dezember 2009)

habt ihr das mit dem video stream der predators gelesen? mit ner einfachen 26$ software kann man einen satelliten uplink abfangen, was die rebellen dazu nutzten um zu schauen wo sich die drohnen aufhielten. die amis haben ihre millionen $ schweren drohnen nicht verschlüßelt, jedenfalls nicht den videostream.

http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=805092


----------



## Väinämöinen (17. Dezember 2009)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> <<<Wild Wild West>>>
> Ein dreifaches Hoch unserem einzig wahren, mit Waffengewalt zu verteidigendem (oder zu verbreitendem) Wirtschaftssystem!
> Lasst uns den ganzen Rest einfach platt machen .... Kommis, Sozen, religiöse Existenzialisten, Minimalisten ... alles Spinner ohne Daseinsberechtigung.
> 
> An unserem Wesen soll die Welt genesen.


Warum denn nicht, schließlich haben wir das weltweit bisher beste System  Es ging mir eigentlich aber garnicht mal unbedingt darum unser Wirtschaftssystem bzw. unsere Staatsform mit Waffengewalt zu verbreiten (gegen eine Verteidigung hätte ich natürlich aber ncihts einzuwenden). Die Iraner z.B. werden sich, selbst wenn sie ihre Atombomben dann mal haben, sehr genau überlegen was sie damit machen und sie mit sehr großer Warscheinlichkeit nie einsetzen, einfach weil das Konsequenzen hätte, die nicht besonders angenehm sind (das gilt daher im Prinzip genauso für die nordkoreanischen Steinzeitkommunisten). Im Gegensatz zu denen kannst du Osama aber nicht wirklich was wegnehmen, womit die einfach keinen Grund haben sich auf irgendwelche Verhandlungen einzulassen und das daher auch nicht tun. Wobei es da eigentlich aber eh keinen Spielraum für Komprimisse gibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Afghanistan ist aber kein befreundeter Staat und die Nordallianz hat keinen Staat.



Laut der Rechtsauffassung, die gegen die Taliban verwendet wurde, hat die Norallianz den Staat Afghanistan (und einige innenpolitische Probleme mit Milizen)



> Die Koalitionstruppen haben den Angriff geplant, *nicht* die USA alleine.
> Amerikansiche, britische, kanadische und australische Truppen (komisch, sprechen alle die gleiche Sprache ) haben dann Afghanistan angegriffen.



Okay, hab mich zu kurz ausgedrückt.
Die Kernfrage bleibt jedoch, ob die Nordallianz für die Angriffe formell verantwortlich war und dabei ausländische Hilfstruppen genutzt hat, oder ob *die englischsprachigen* einen Angriff gegen eine fremde Gruppierung (die selbst keinerlei Aggression gezeigt hatte) in einem fremden Land aka Angriffskrieg geführt hat?
Ersteres ist wohl nicht der Fall...



> Wäre es nicht sinnvoller gewesen, als die Koffer schon rollten, die Sache so hinzubiegen, dass Jung Guttenberg zwar unterrichtet hatte, aber die Geheimdienste ihre Akten noch nicht sotiert hatten und man (das Ministerium) die Fakten schon bald vorlegen wird, als diese irrwitzige Tröpfchenpolitik zu machen?



Es wäre ein besseres Image von Guttenberg bei rausgesprungen.
Aber wen interessiert das schon, außer Guttenberg?
Ich seh weiterhin zwei Optionen:
1. Guttenberg ist ein Bauernopfer, dass die Medien von echten Problemen ablenken soll und das möglich lange -> Tröpfchenpolitik
2. Guttenberg ist (inkompetentes) Opfer von Leuten, die irgendwas unter den Tisch kehren wollen (auf welcher Ebene zwischen <Minister und >Klein die zu finden sind:  ) und solange niemand konkret nach etwas fragt (weils die Presse rausgefunden hat) wissen die von keinen Problemen -> Tröpfchen, aber nicht Politik sondern Militär. (die erstere halte ich auch für wahrscheinlicher. Wär aber schön, wenn die Opposition auch mal die Bundeswehr hinterfragt, anstatt nur Unionspolitiker ausm Kindergarten Bundestag zu ekeln)



> Jung ist ja auch von der CDU (Hessen CDU ums genauer zu sagen) und der Nachfolger im Kabinett ist... upps... eine Frau von der Hessen CDU.



Behauptet ja niemand, das Kompetenz bei der Auswahl von Politikern eine Rolle spielen würde. 



> Die Taliban sahen sich aber als Führer des Landes, einige haben das Land mit den Taliban als Herrscher ja anerkannt, wieso willst du jetzt unbedingt sagen, dass man ein friedfertiges Volk angegriffen hat, weil dort ein paar Terroristen untergekommen sind?



Ich will nicht sagen, dass das ein Friedfertiges Volk ist (sie haben eindeutig einen Großteil Afgahnistans mit Waffengewalt unter ihre Kontrolle gebracht), ich will darauf hinaus, dass man formell eben wirklich angegriffen hat. Nicht zurückgeschossen/sich verteidigt. Und das man sich dann auch nicht wundern muss, wenn einen die örtliche Bevölkerung nicht als Friedensbringer ansieht.



> Klar ist der gemeine Afghane (nicht gemein mit gemein verwechseln ) ein Mensch, der seinen Kram machen will und von der Weltpolitik keine Ahnung hat, er weiß sicherlich nicht, was überhaupt passiert ist, als plötzlich Panzer durchs Wohnzimmer rollten (). Aber hier könnte man wieder fehlende Bildung, Aufklärung und was auch immer anbringen.



Afghanistan war mal auf dem besten Weg, die kulturelle Führungsrolle in der Region einzunehmen. 30 Jahre (Stellvertreter)Kriege haben davon zwar nicht viel übriggelassen, aber für eine Grundversorgung mit Zeitungen sollte es reichen.



> Soll man das nun so lassen oder den Menschen eine Alternative bieten?



Die Frage ist: Tut man den Menschen derzeit eine Alternative bieten?



> Was ist mit den Männern, die seit Jahren gegen die Sowjets gekämpft hatten, als sie plötzlich die Taliban vor der Nase hatten?



Äh: Diese werten Herren sind 
a) hauptverantwortlich dafür, dass in Afghanistan keine Gleichberechtigung und keine Säkularisierung herrscht, weil sie nämlich eben genau diejenigen Kräfte, die sowas durchsetzen, bekämpft haben (ja, es gab da mal eine Zeit, da war das Tragen der Burqua verboten...)
b) dank ihrer Warlord-Mentalität und Kriegen untereinander dafür verantwortlich, dass die Taliban in größeren Teilen des Landes ein echter Fortschritt für die Lebensqualität war



> Hatte man sie gefragt, gab es etwa Wahlen?



Von 1964 bis 1973 war Afghanistan wohl mal konstitutionelle Monarchie mit Parlament - da müssen sie wohl gewählt haben. Davor hatte es scheinbar absolute Herrscher oder war schlichtweg in seiner heutigen Form inexistent. Danach gabs ne lange Reihe von gewaltsamen Regierungswechseln (entweder durch Stürzung des herrschenden Regimes oder durch Ermordung des amtierenden Herrschers und Einsetzung eines anderen aus der gleichen Gruppierung)



> Nein, solche Strukturen haben sich entwickelt. Die Warlords haben Regionen kontrolliert, natürlich waren einige auch Taliban, die Grenzen sind eher fließend, aber in erster Linie haben sie ihre Macht auf den Drogenanbau gestützt. Die Taliban sicherten den Drogenanbau ab, denn Geld ist nun mal wichtiger als das strenge Befolgen des Korans (bestraf mich, aber ich denke, dass im Koran nicht drinne steht, dass man zur Kriegsführung Drogen anbauen und verkaufen darf).



Bezüglich der Taliban gilt das mit dem Mohn, bezüglich der Warlords nur eingeschränkt. Laut Wiki gibts den Anbau nämlich erst seit dem Abzug der Soviets.
Das im Koran was zur Finanzierung drinsteht, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Die Verwendung von berauschenden Mitteln wird wohl nur in begleitenden Schriften gebrandmarkt - und in Anbetracht dessen, das Opium im gesamten muslimischen Kulturkreis ein weit verbreitetes Genussmittel war (/ist), scheint diese Überlieferungen wohl weniger populär zu sein.
Nicht-Muslime abzukassieren ist sowieso erlaubt, passt also alles zusammen.



> Dass die Amerikaner, nachdem die Sowjets das Land verlassen haben, viele Fehler gemacht haben (verdammte CIA ), das steht außer Frage. Man hätte den Grundstein für einen friedfertigen Staat legen können, in denen es den Menschen gut gehen könnte. Ich denke mal, wenn die Amerikaner dort nach dem Krieg den Aufbau unterstützt hätten, dann wäre vieles anders gelaufen.



Eigentlich haben sie danach nur einen Fehler gemacht: Nichts.
Alle anderen haben sie davor begangen. ("Was wohl passiert, wenn man ein pakistanisches System zur Bewaffnung und Islamisten aufbaut? Das ergibt gerantiert ne 1 A dufte Demokratie")




Presswurst schrieb:


> der irak krieg ist illegal,dann wird es der afghanistan "einsatz" auch sein



Die Vorraussetzungen sind grundverschieden. Dem Afgahnistankrieg ging tatsächlich ein Angriff gegen die USA vorraus (die Frage ist nur: Von wem und welche Handlungen kann das rechtfertigen?), der Irakkrieg dagegen wurde einfach begonnen, weil man wollte.



> ,in meinen augen wird dort nur das öl ausgebeutet angeführt von den USA/washington.



Afghanistan hat kein Öl. (aber afaik n paar brauchbare Mineralien)




Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Aha, sich selbst vor zukünftigen Angriffen zu schützen ist nun also das niedrigste aller Motive.



Ich würde mal spontan schätzen, das 80-90% der terroristischen Anschläge (wohlgemerkt: Ich spar mir sogar die Einschränkung "Islamisten") gegen Strukturen der USA nach dem Beginn des Afghanistankrieges geschehen sind. (und ich würd mich nicht wundern, wenn sie insgesamt auch auf >>50% der Todesopfer kommen)



> Es gab einen 3-Liter-Lupo, nur wurde der wieder eingestellt, weil ihn niemand gekauft hat.



Der 3l Lupo verbrauchte mehr als 3l und war noch weniger Auto, als der normale Lupo (was was heißen will  ), trotzdem hat er sich sehr wohl verkauft - jedenfalls da, wo er angeboten wurde. Was aber so gut wie nirgendwo war.
Der spätere 3l A2 (der zwar auch gerne mehr schluckte, aber wenigstens n vollwertiges Fahrzeug war) wurde restlos ausverkauft, genauer: Seine Produktion wurde eingestellt, obwohl ihn noch mehr Leute haben wollten.



> Sprit Sparen ist doch erst in Mode seitdem der Ölpreis im Bereich um 200$ unterwegs war. Und das ist neben der inzwischen strengeren Umwelt-Gesetzgebung auch der einzige Grund, warum jetzt jeder E-Autos entwickelt.



E-Autos werden entwickelt, damit sich die Autoindustrie der nervigen Umweltdebatte entledigen kann. Praktischerweise werden mitlerweile sogar Batterien akzeptiert, so dass man sich die ganzen weiter existierenden Probleme mit den (aus gleichen Gründen entwickelten) Brennstoffzellen sparen und einfach schlechtere Fortbewegungsmittel bauen kann.




Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Aber doch nciht weil sie die Taliban so sexy finden, sondern weil wir wirkliche Hilfe etwas vermissen lassen, wir aktuell nicht anch Siegern aussehen und ohne uns wenigstens der offene Krieg zuende wäre.



Das ist halt mehr perspektive, als dem Land seit 35 Jahren irgendwer geboten hat. Und wenn man vor der Wahl "Frieden oder Krieg&X" steht, dann ist es egal, was "X" ist.
Die Taliban bringen aber zusätzlich auch noch den Bonus mit, dass sie Afghanen sind und den Islam toll finden.



> Da hatte man die Beweise ja selbst gefälscht, also gilt das nicht



Stimmt. Im Falle ObL hat man keine gefälschten Beweise vorgelegt.
Genauer: Gar keine. Auch keine ungefälschten. Das einzige, was man über ObL und die Verknüpfungen zwischen ihm und realen Aktionen hört, sind in der Luft hängende Behauptungen von CIA&NSA und Videos, die bei Al Dschasira auftauchen.



> Allerdings sehe ich in dem Fall keinen Grund da großartig daran zu zweifeln.



Ist für uns eigentlich auch egal. Eine nette Persönlichkeit ist er definitiv nicht und an den Stellen, wo man ihn gezielt treffen wollte, gabs auch nichts anderes, was man kaputtmachen konnte.
Aber es geht hier ja auch um die Sicht der Afghanen und welche Reaktionen man von denen erwarten kann. Und wärend ich durchaus geneigt bin, eher den USA als den Taliban zu glauben, wird das bei denen anders sein. Und es ich kenne tatsächlich keinen einzigen "Beleg" dafür, dass ObL sich an bestimmten Orten aufgehalten hat oder auch nur ein Terrorist ist, den nicht jeder mit arabisch Kenntnissen, einer schlechten Videokamera, mit ohne Schauspieltalent, Internetzugang, einem einfachen PC und Zugriff auf die CIA-Homepage hätte genauso produzieren können. Das verlässlichste sind noch ein paar sehr, sehr wenige Zeugenaussagen, die aber allesamt von Konfliktparteien stammen.
Wenn jemand, den ich nicht ausstehen kann, mir auf so einer Grundlage Befehle geben will, würde ich auch "Nein" sagen.




Sash schrieb:


> habt ihr das mit dem video stream der predators gelesen? mit ner einfachen 26$ software kann man einen satelliten uplink abfangen, was die rebellen dazu nutzten um zu schauen wo sich die drohnen aufhielten. die amis haben ihre millionen $ schweren drohnen nicht verschlüßelt, jedenfalls nicht den videostream.
> 
> Irak: Aufständische zapfen US-Drohnen mit 26 US-Dollar teurer Software an



Aua. Ich hatte nie eine besonders hohe Meinung von der Intelligenz von (insbesondere US-)Militärs, aber "hoffen, dass die die Schwachstelle nicht kennen" ist wirklich heftig.
Erstaunlich, dass die Presse sich diese Möglichkeit noch nicht zu nutze gemacht hat.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (18. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht, schließlich haben wir das weltweit bisher beste System  ....


 
Ansichtssache... (im meinem Bezug auf das *Wirtschafts*system)

Und um nochmal auf deinen Vergleich Deutschland <-> Afghanistan zurückzukommen, müsstest du Deutschland (sowohl politisch, als auch wirtschaftlich) ca. im 13./14. Jahrhundert mit dem heutigen Afghanistan vergleichen und dann hinkt der Vergleich wegen der geografischen Lage, der überwiegend kargen Landschaft, den gewachsenen Herrschafts-Strukturen und den völlig anders gelagerten religiösen Bedingungen immer noch über alle Maßen.
Das funktioniert einfach nicht.


----------



## Väinämöinen (18. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der 3l Lupo verbrauchte mehr als 3l und war noch weniger Auto, als der normale Lupo (was was heißen will  ), trotzdem hat er sich sehr wohl verkauft - jedenfalls da, wo er angeboten wurde. Was aber so gut wie nirgendwo war.
> Der spätere 3l A2 (der zwar auch gerne mehr schluckte, aber wenigstens n vollwertiges Fahrzeug war) wurde restlos ausverkauft, genauer: Seine Produktion wurde eingestellt, obwohl ihn noch mehr Leute haben wollten.


Laut Wikipedia hat sich das Ding übrigens "schleppend" verkauft. Und guck dir doch mal die Stückzahlen an, von allen verkauften A2 waren ca. 3,7% die 3L-Version. Und auch wenn es noch Leute gegeben haben mag, die gerne einen gehabt hätten, rechtfertigen solche Stückzahlen eben nicht ein Modell zu produzieren.



> E-Autos werden entwickelt, damit sich die Autoindustrie der nervigen Umweltdebatte entledigen kann. Praktischerweise werden mitlerweile sogar Batterien akzeptiert, so dass man sich die ganzen weiter existierenden Probleme mit den (aus gleichen Gründen entwickelten) Brennstoffzellen sparen und einfach schlechtere Fortbewegungsmittel bauen kann.


Das ist sicherlich ein Argument, aber es existiert inzwischen einfach ein Markt für solche Autos. Ohne die Aussicht auf ordentlich verdientes Geld, würde da nämlich niemand Investieren. Unter anderem müssen wir da dem Gouvernator mit seinen scharfen Klimaschutzgesetzen danken.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Ansichtssache... (im meinem Bezug auf das *Wirtschafts*system)


Nur ist unseres ohne Alternative, da alles andere nicht funktioniert.



> Und um nochmal auf deinen Vergleich Deutschland <-> Afghanistan zurückzukommen, müsstest du Deutschland (sowohl politisch, als auch wirtschaftlich) ca. im 13./14. Jahrhundert mit dem heutigen Afghanistan vergleichen und dann hinkt der Vergleich wegen der geografischen Lage, der überwiegend kargen Landschaft, den gewachsenen Herrschafts-Strukturen und den völlig anders gelagerten religiösen Bedingungen immer noch über alle Maßen.
> Das funktioniert einfach nicht.


Warum sollte man denen nochmal 500 Jahre geben, nur weil sie die letzten schon verschlafen haben? Die Bedingungen da unten sind falsch und gehören geändert.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (18. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Nur ist unseres ohne Alternative, da alles andere nicht funktioniert.


 .... ok, "da nichts anderes zugelassen wird", würde ich ja noch gelten lassen.



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> ... Die Bedingungen da unten sind falsch und gehören geändert.


 
Warum in Afghanistan so ein ungeheures Engagement und in Niger, Burkina Faso, Tschad, Ruanda, etc. nicht?


Mein Aufruf an alle selbsternannten Weltverbesserer gilt immer noch:
Schnappt euch, was immer ihr wollt, schließt euch zu paramilitärischen Söldnereinheiten zusammen, zieht da runter und seht, wie weit ihr kommt. 
Aber bitte nicht von meinen Steuergeldern und in meinem Namen.

Tschüßi!


----------



## Väinämöinen (18. Dezember 2009)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> .... ok, "da nichts anderes zugelassen wird", würde ich ja noch gelten lassen.


Was willst du denn sonst? Sozialismus/Kommunismus inklusive Planwirtschaft? Hat man schon oft genug probiert und funktioniert weder in der Theorie noch in der Praxis.



> Warum in Afghanistan so ein ungeheures Engagement und in Niger, Burkina Faso, Tschad, Ruanda, etc. nicht?


Ganz einfach, weil es sich der Aufwand eben nur dann lohnt, wenn man gleichzeitig noch andere Interessen hat. Aus Idealismus zieht niemand in den Krieg.


----------



## der Türke (18. Dezember 2009)

"ja " wieso? weil die Aufgabe der Deutschen Bundeswehr mit den Angriffen auf die Taliban und Zivile ziele  getötet bzw. Vernichtet worden sind.
Das ist eine Verfehlung des eig Einsatz und drückt eine Kriegs Erklärung gleich.


----------



## Väinämöinen (18. Dezember 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> "ja " wieso? weil die Aufgabe der Deutschen Bundeswehr mit den Angriffen auf die Taliban und Zivile ziele  getötet bzw. Vernichtet worden sind.
> Das ist eine Verfehlung des eig Einsatz und drückt eine Kriegs Erklärung gleich.


Allerdings ist ein Aufbau des Landes unmöglich, solange man nicht auch ein Mindestmaß an Sicherheit gewährleisten kann und das geht eben nur militärisch. Die Taliabn versuchen logischerwiese nämlich diesen Aufbau zu verhindern, damit sie nicht an Einfluss verlieren: Beispiel.
Die ganze Geschichte mit den bewaffneten THWlern war eben von Anfang an eine Lüge. Afghanistan ist ganz klar auch ein Kampfeinsatz. War es immer und wird es auch noch lange bzw. immer bleiben. Ruhig war es im Norden doch nur solange, weil die Amis die Taliban im Süden gebunden haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Laut der Rechtsauffassung, die gegen die Taliban verwendet wurde, hat die Norallianz den Staat Afghanistan (und einige innenpolitische Probleme mit Milizen)


 
Auf welche Rechtsauffassung beziehst du dich jetzt?
Ich halte mich an die Uno Resolution, die Verabschiedet wurde, nachdem die Nato erklärt hat, dass der Terroranschlag als Kreigserklärung gegen ein Nato Staat gewertet wurde.
Dass Terroristen keinem Staat angehören, ist klar, aber man hat die talibanische Führung in Afghanistan aufgefordert, die Terroristen, die dort Unterschlupf gefunden haben, auszuliefern.
Was aber nicht getan wurde.
Der Verbund mit der Nordallianz wurde vor den Angriffen erstellt, so hatten sie die Ligimimation der für dich herrschenden Nordallianz (laut deiner Aussage) Afghanistan anzugreifen.

Natürlich kann man darüber streiten, ob es überhaupt sinnvoll war, Afghanistan anzugreifen, man hätte Terroristen auch mittels verdeckter Einsatzkräfte ergreifen können, aber soweit ich weiß ist das sehr schwer in den Reihen der Taliban oder AlQaida Spione unterzubringen.
Andererseits musste Bush natürlich auch der Welt zeigen, dass man die USA nicht ungestraft terrorisieren kann. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Okay, hab mich zu kurz ausgedrückt.
> Die Kernfrage bleibt jedoch, ob die Nordallianz für die Angriffe formell verantwortlich war und dabei ausländische Hilfstruppen genutzt hat, oder ob *die englischsprachigen* einen Angriff gegen eine fremde Gruppierung (die selbst keinerlei Aggression gezeigt hatte) in einem fremden Land aka Angriffskrieg geführt hat?
> Ersteres ist wohl nicht der Fall...


 
Die Nordallianz war ja im Verbund dejenigen, die Afghanistan letztendlich angegriffen haben. Dass sie militärisch nicht die Führung hatten, sollte niemanden überraschen, aber dennoch haben sie hilfreie Informationen und tatktische Szenario geliefert, die dem Einsatz dienlich waren.
Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, war Deutschland mit KSK Einheiten ebenfalls direkt am ersten Angriff beteiligt.
Man beachte auch die Aufklärungsflugzeuge der Nato, in denen Bundeswehrsoldaten sitzen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es wäre ein besseres Image von Guttenberg bei rausgesprungen.
> Aber wen interessiert das schon, außer Guttenberg?


 
Ok, guter Einwand, Politiker sind nur dann tragfähig, solange sie die Macht des Kollektivs nicht gefährden (Kollektiv = Kanzler).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich seh weiterhin zwei Optionen:
> 1. Guttenberg ist ein Bauernopfer, dass die Medien von echten Problemen ablenken soll und das möglich lange -> Tröpfchenpolitik


 
Meine Vermutung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 2. Guttenberg ist (inkompetentes) Opfer von Leuten, die irgendwas unter den Tisch kehren wollen (auf welcher Ebene zwischen <Minister und >Klein die zu finden sind:  ) und solange niemand konkret nach etwas fragt (weils die Presse rausgefunden hat) wissen die von keinen Problemen -> Tröpfchen, aber nicht Politik sondern Militär. (die erstere halte ich auch für wahrscheinlicher. Wär aber schön, wenn die Opposition auch mal die Bundeswehr hinterfragt, anstatt nur Unionspolitiker ausm Kindergarten Bundestag zu ekeln)


 
Praktisch auch meine Vermutung. Bei mir koppelt sich aber das eine an dem anderen.
Dass die Militärs und speziell der Geheimdienst ein paar Falten im Keller hat, ist klar, dennnoch läuft der Afghanistankrieg ja über das Parlament und nicht über das Verteidigungsministerium.
Das Parlament entscheidet über Einsätze, nicht Jung oder dessen Nachfolger.
Das lustige ist ja, dass die Opposotion (die SPD) ja ebenfalls Wissen haben muss, denn die Geschichte begann ja während ihrer Regierungszeit. Jetzt tn Gabriel und Co. so, als wenn sie _niemals_ davon was gehört hätten. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Behauptet ja niemand, das Kompetenz bei der Auswahl von Politikern eine Rolle spielen würde.


 
Ich habs nur erwähnt, darüber glücklich bin ich auch nicht, das ich sowas weiß. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich will nicht sagen, dass das ein Friedfertiges Volk ist (sie haben eindeutig einen Großteil Afgahnistans mit Waffengewalt unter ihre Kontrolle gebracht), ich will darauf hinaus, dass man formell eben wirklich angegriffen hat. Nicht zurückgeschossen/sich verteidigt. Und das man sich dann auch nicht wundern muss, wenn einen die örtliche Bevölkerung nicht als Friedensbringer ansieht.


 
Afghanistan galt als Zentrale der AlQaida, die Taliban wussten das, sie haben keine Terroristen ausgeliefert, also mussten sie damit rechnen, dass sie angegriffen werden.
Laut Nato galten die Taliban als Mitwissen (oder wie auch immer) und sind damit als Kriegspartei einsetzbar.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Afghanistan war mal auf dem besten Weg, die kulturelle Führungsrolle in der Region einzunehmen. 30 Jahre (Stellvertreter)Kriege haben davon zwar nicht viel übriggelassen, aber für eine Grundversorgung mit Zeitungen sollte es reichen.


 
Wo hast du das denn jetzt gelesen? 
Frauen in Burqu einzuschließen, ihnen Bildung zu verbieten, oder die Buddha Statuen von Bamiyan zu sprengen halte ich jetzt nicht wirklich für kulturell vorbildlich.
Und im Islamisches Emirat Afghanistan gabs soweit ich weiß außer dem Koran nichts zu lesen, Musik wurde verboten, selbst Fußball.
Darüber hinaus wurde eh nur das an Informationen weiter gegeben, das mit den Taliban konform war.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Tut man den Menschen derzeit eine Alternative bieten?


 
Anders gefragt, lassen die Taliban Alternativen zu?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von 1964 bis 1973 war Afghanistan wohl mal konstitutionelle Monarchie mit Parlament - da müssen sie wohl gewählt haben. Davor hatte es scheinbar absolute Herrscher oder war schlichtweg in seiner heutigen Form inexistent. Danach gabs ne lange Reihe von gewaltsamen Regierungswechseln (entweder durch Stürzung des herrschenden Regimes oder durch Ermordung des amtierenden Herrschers und Einsetzung eines anderen aus der gleichen Gruppierung)


 
Seit 1933, seit der Unabhängikeit, war es eine Monarchie. Im Prinzip so wie der Iran auch. Die "Elite" wurde gut versogt, die Bevölkerung bekam nichts.
1973 wurde es eine Republik, die Kommunisten wurden mächtig (aber nur weil die Sowjets nachhalfen).
Na ja, ich will das jetzt nicht ausdehen, aber in der Zeit gab es in der Tat kein Verbot von Bildung für Frauen, war ja auch eine Republik, die von den Sowjets unterwandert war. Mit dem Einmarsch der Sowjetunion änderte sich das aber, auch als die Amerikaner mal wieder Platscheaugen bekamen als jemand in Washington "Kommunismus" gebrüllt und gleich bei der CIA nach Knete gefragt hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Taliban gilt das mit dem Mohn, bezüglich der Warlords nur eingeschränkt. Laut Wiki gibts den Anbau nämlich erst seit dem Abzug der Soviets.


 
Das weiß ich jetzt nicht, könnte es mir aber vorstellen. Schließlich war Afghanistan komplett weggebombt worden, von irgendwas muss man ja leben.
Aber die Taliban waren ja nicht sofort danach an der Macht, das kam erst Jahre später und in den Jahren zwischen dem sowjetischen Abzug und der aufkommenden Talibanherrschaft hätte die die "Weltgemeinschaft" Führungsstärke zeigen können, aber alle waren irgendwie dabei ihre Wunden zu lecken (vor allem die Russen).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht-Muslime abzukassieren ist sowieso erlaubt, passt also alles zusammen.


 
Ich behaupte jetzt mal frech, dass es den Taliban sehr egal ist, ob nun ein Christ, ein Atheist oder ein Mulime die Drogen kauft und verwendet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auf welche Rechtsauffassung beziehst du dich jetzt?



Auf den Anerkennungsstatus vor dem Krieg (aber eigentlich bis heute). Die "Islamische Republik Afghanistan", vertreten durch die Nordallianz, wurde international und von der Nato als Staat anerkannt, das "Islamische Emirat Afghnistan" unter Führung der Taliban dagegen nicht. (sondern nur durch unsere geschätzten Freunde und Verbündete in Saudi-Arabien, Pakistan und den arabischen Emiraten...)



> Ich halte mich an die Uno Resolution, die Verabschiedet wurde, nachdem die Nato erklärt hat, dass der Terroranschlag als Kreigserklärung gegen ein Nato Staat gewertet wurde.



Steht in der auch (namentlich) drin, wer der Angreifer war und war diese Schuldzuweisung zu dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem die Angriffe begangen, juristisch haltbar?



> Natürlich kann man darüber streiten, ob es überhaupt sinnvoll war, Afghanistan anzugreifen, man hätte Terroristen auch mittels verdeckter Einsatzkräfte ergreifen können, aber soweit ich weiß ist das sehr schwer in den Reihen der Taliban oder AlQaida Spione unterzubringen.



Ich sags mal so: Die USA versuchen seit 1998 ObL zu schnappen oder alternativ zu töten und haben es nicht geschafft. Der Grund dafür dürfte aber nicht nur in dem Idealismus der Gegner zu finden sein, sondern auch in einer mangelnden Prioritätsetzung ($$$). Zitat Wiki:
"Der französischen Tageszeitung Le Figaro zufolge ließ sich Bin Laden im Juli 2001 in Dubai im amerikanischen Krankenhaus behandeln und wurde in der Zeit von CIA-Beamten, Familienmitgliedern und hohen Persönlichkeiten Saudi-Arabiens besucht."



> Andererseits musste Bush natürlich auch der Welt zeigen, dass man die USA nicht ungestraft terrorisieren kann.



Definitiv.... Aber der wären wir wieder bei der fehlenden moralischen Überlegenheit angelangt.



> Das lustige ist ja, dass die Opposotion (die SPD) ja ebenfalls Wissen haben muss, denn die Geschichte begann ja während ihrer Regierungszeit. Jetzt tn Gabriel und Co. so, als wenn sie _niemals_ davon was gehört hätten.



Die SPD ist neuerdings sogar vehement gegen Internetsperren.
Geben wir denen mal ein paar Jahre, herauszufinden, wer sie eigentlich sind und gucken dann nach, ob mans brauchen kann...



> Afghanistan galt als Zentrale der AlQaida, die Taliban wussten das, sie haben keine Terroristen ausgeliefert, also mussten sie damit rechnen, dass sie angegriffen werden.
> Laut Nato galten die Taliban als Mitwissen (oder wie auch immer) und sind damit als Kriegspartei einsetzbar.



ObL war jahrelang offizieller Gast der Taliban, über diese Verknüpfung besteht wenig Zweifel. Das Problem sind die konkreten Anschuldigungen nach dem 11.9.: 
In Amerika fallen zwei Häuser um. 3 Tage später wird der Taliban deswegen mit Krieg gedroht.
Dieser Zeitraum reicht sonst nicht mal aus, um zu klären, wer dafür verantwortlich ist, dass zwei Sack Reis umkippten und zumindest in den öffentlichen Medien war die beste Begründung, die man seinerzeit hören konnte, warum ObL damit was zu tun haben sollte "weil niemand anderem etwas dieser Größenordnung zuzutrauen ist"
Das ist imho ein kleines bißchen zu dürftig, um ein Urteil nach dem Völkerrecht zu fällen und postwendend auszuführen.

Was ohne diese Beweise aber bleibt, ist der stumpfe Befehl einer militärisch überlegenen Macht, das zu machen, was sie verlangt. Nun ist die gesamte Geschichte von Afghanistan von Gruppierungen geprägt, die definitiv lieber im Kampf sterben, als sich was befehlen zu lassen (erst recht nicht von "ungläubigen")...



> Wo hast du das denn jetzt gelesen?



Wikipedia ist die naheliegenste Quelle, aber vor 8 Jahren hab ich das auch an vielen anderen Stellen gefunden 
Wenn ich mir deine weiteren Schilderungen angucke (Burqua, Koran als einziges Medium,...), dann solltest du nochmal nachrechnen. Das macht sich seit 15 Jahren in Afghanistan breit, ich sprach von vor über 30 Jahren.




> Anders gefragt, lassen die Taliban Alternativen zu?



Kann diese Frage auf irgend eine Art beantwortet werden, die die Nato als "gut" dastehen lässt?
Ich denke nein. Hat schlichtweg nichts damit zu tun.



> 1973 wurde es eine Republik, die Kommunisten wurden mächtig (aber nur weil die Sowjets nachhalfen).



Laut Wiki gab erst nach der Machtergreifung der örtlichen Kommunisten einen intensiven Kontakt zur Sowjetunion.



> Na ja, ich will das jetzt nicht ausdehen, aber in der Zeit gab es in der Tat kein Verbot von Bildung für Frauen, war ja auch eine Republik, die von den Sowjets unterwandert war. Mit dem Einmarsch der Sowjetunion änderte sich das aber,



Äh - nö?
Von Freiheit und Menschenrechten konnte unter Sowjetischer Militärherrschaft zwar nicht die Rede sein, aber regligiös motivierte Unterdrückung einzelner Gruppen gab es erst wieder, als die CIA-finanzierten Islamiten die Kämpfe für sich entscheiden konnten.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (18. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Was willst du denn sonst? Sozialismus/Kommunismus inklusive Planwirtschaft? Hat man schon oft genug probiert und funktioniert weder in der Theorie noch in der Praxis.
> 
> Ganz einfach, weil es sich der Aufwand eben nur dann lohnt, wenn man gleichzeitig noch andere Interessen hat. Aus Idealismus zieht niemand in den Krieg.



no comment ... 



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> War es immer und wird es auch noch lange bzw. immer bleiben.


Na hoffentlich nicht mehr zu lange und *immer* erst recht nicht!



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Ruhig war es im Norden doch nur solange, weil die Amis die Taliban im Süden gebunden haben.


Ach, wann haben sie denn damit aufgehört? Nicht vielleicht doch andere Ursachen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf den Anerkennungsstatus vor dem Krieg (aber eigentlich bis heute). Die "Islamische Republik Afghanistan", vertreten durch die Nordallianz, wurde international und von der Nato als Staat anerkannt, das "Islamische Emirat Afghnistan" unter Führung der Taliban dagegen nicht. (sondern nur durch unsere geschätzten Freunde und Verbündete in Saudi-Arabien, Pakistan und den arabischen Emiraten...)


 
Wenn du sagst, dass die Nato diue Nordallianz als Staat anerkannt hat und die Nordallianz mit am Angriffskrieg beteiligt war, kann man dann noch von einem Angriff ausländischer Soldaten auf einen unabhängigen reden oder eher von einer Unterstützung für die dortige Regierung?
(OK, seeehhhr weit ausgeholt )



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Steht in der auch (namentlich) drin, wer der Angreifer war und war diese Schuldzuweisung zu dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem die Angriffe begangen, juristisch haltbar?


 
Ich habe sie natürlich nicht gelesen. 
Ob es tatsächlich Namen gab, weiß ich nicht, aber es kristallisierte sich bei den Untersuchungen heraus, dass die Attentäter alle zur gleichen Zeit in Afghanistan waren und dort in Ausbildungscamps geschult wurden.
Dann gab es wohl noch eine Liste mit Namen, die dort vermutet wurden (oder man war sich sicher, dass sie da sind, Geheimdienst eben).
Da die Taliban auf eine Auslieferung nicht reagiert haben, mussten halt Taten folgen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Definitiv.... Aber der wären wir wieder bei der fehlenden moralischen Überlegenheit angelangt.


 
Ich denke mal, dass sich viele Leute, gerade wenns um irgendwelche Terrorgeschichten geht, nicht wirklich Gedanken darüber machen.
Militärs in Bushs Reihen haber sogar sicher gleich ein paar Papiere vorgelgt, die zeigten, wer oder was den Terroranschlag ausgeführt haben muss.
Kann man aber da derartigen Dingen von Moralität reden?
Wer entscheidet das, wessen Gesetze gelten da?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die SPD ist neuerdings sogar vehement gegen Internetsperren.
> Geben wir denen mal ein paar Jahre, herauszufinden, wer sie eigentlich sind und gucken dann nach, ob mans brauchen kann...


 
Die SPD scheint inzwischen gegen alles zu sein, das sie in den ganzen Jahren ihrer Koalitionsangehörigkeit so "verbrochen" hat und damit meine ich nicht nur die letzen 4 Jahre.

Die Partei ist doch auf dem besten Weg in die Bedeutungslosigkeit zu versinken oder ist nur noch als Stimmenlieferant für eine Koalition zu gebrauchen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ObL war jahrelang offizieller Gast der Taliban, über diese Verknüpfung besteht wenig Zweifel. Das Problem sind die konkreten Anschuldigungen nach dem 11.9.:
> In Amerika fallen zwei Häuser um. 3 Tage später wird der Taliban deswegen mit Krieg gedroht.
> Dieser Zeitraum reicht sonst nicht mal aus, um zu klären, wer dafür verantwortlich ist, dass zwei Sack Reis umkippten und zumindest in den öffentlichen Medien war die beste Begründung, die man seinerzeit hören konnte, warum ObL damit was zu tun haben sollte "weil niemand anderem etwas dieser Größenordnung zuzutrauen ist"
> Das ist imho ein kleines bißchen zu dürftig, um ein Urteil nach dem Völkerrecht zu fällen und postwendend auszuführen.


 
Es geht ja nicht nur um den 11.9. sondern auch um die Anschläge, die es davor gab (USS Cole) und die Handschrift Bin Ladens konnte man da ablesen. Der Zusammenhang würde mir einleuchten, auch wenn ich natürlich nicht alle Fakten kenne.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ohne diese Beweise aber bleibt, ist der stumpfe Befehl einer militärisch überlegenen Macht, das zu machen, was sie verlangt. Nun ist die gesamte Geschichte von Afghanistan von Gruppierungen geprägt, die definitiv lieber im Kampf sterben, als sich was befehlen zu lassen (erst recht nicht von "ungläubigen")...


 
Nun, die Nordallianz hat dem aber zugestimmt und sah die "Ungläubigen" als die Möglichkeit an, wieder an die Macht über das gesamte Territorium zu kommen.
Dass das nicht so einfach ist, hat man ja gesehen, andererseits war der Krieg auch anders aufgestellt als damals bei der Sowjetunion.

Bedauerlich ist halt, dass scheinbar keiner in der Lage ist, den Menschen zu erklären, was tatsächlich für sie das Beste ist. Ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass studierende Frauen oder Mädchen, die nun zur Schule gehen (sofern die nicht gerade weggebomt wurde ) plötzlich wieder darauf verzichten wollen. Das würde nur mit Gewalt gehen.
Wie viele Männer finden es gut, wieder zum Fußball zu gehen oder am Stadtcafe einen Eistee zu schlürfen und über die neuesten Videos vom Music Award zu sprechen () und über die Auftritte der Stars.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wikipedia ist die naheliegenste Quelle, aber vor 8 Jahren hab ich das auch an vielen anderen Stellen gefunden
> Wenn ich mir deine weiteren Schilderungen angucke (Burqua, Koran als einziges Medium,...), dann solltest du nochmal nachrechnen. Das macht sich seit 15 Jahren in Afghanistan breit, ich sprach von vor über 30 Jahren.


 
Ich rede aber nur von den letzen Jahren, als die Taliban die Macht hatten.
Die Menschen wussten von nichts, sie waren sicherlich sehr überrascht, als ausländische Truppen das Land angriffen. Für die Taliban war es sicherlich einfach, ihnen zu erklären, dass wieder "Unglaubige" das Land erobern wollen und dass man sie zurückschlagen muss.
Da die meisten Afghanen ja nichts anders kannten, griffen sie zur Waffe.
Das ist für mich eben Unkenntnis und darauf kommt es an.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann diese Frage auf irgend eine Art beantwortet werden, die die Nato als "gut" dastehen lässt?
> Ich denke nein. Hat schlichtweg nichts damit zu tun.


 
Ich rede da jetzt nicht von der Nato, sondern von den Leuten, die das Land aufbauen wollen.
Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern. dass THW Leute einen Brunnen graben oder Straßen repaieren oder was auch immer machen und dabei rüpelhaft, mit vorgehaltener Waffe schießend durchs Dorf laufen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh - nö?
> Von Freiheit und Menschenrechten konnte unter Sowjetischer Militärherrschaft zwar nicht die Rede sein, aber regligiös motivierte Unterdrückung einzelner Gruppen gab es erst wieder, als die CIA-finanzierten Islamiten die Kämpfe für sich entscheiden konnten.


 
Der Glaube schloss die Menschen aber zusammen, gemeinsam konnten sie die Sowjets vertreiben.
Dass sich danach radikale Gruppen bildeten, steht außer Frage.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du sagst, dass die Nato diue Nordallianz als Staat anerkannt hat und die Nordallianz mit am Angriffskrieg beteiligt war, kann man dann noch von einem Angriff ausländischer Soldaten auf einen unabhängigen reden oder eher von einer Unterstützung für die dortige Regierung?



Darüber red ich doch die ganze Zeit: Wenn der Angriff unter Federführung der Nordallianz erfolgt wäre, hätte man nur Mittel bereitgestellt = geholfen.
Da der Angriff aber afaik unabhängig ausgeführt und nicht von der Nordallianz geplant wurde, war es ein Angriff der NATO gegen die Taliban auf afghanischem Boden (wo formell weder die einen noch die anderen was zu suchen haben) und das alles wegen Handlungen, die dritten (al Quadia) zugeschrieben wurden, aber formell nicht belegt waren.



> Ich habe sie natürlich nicht gelesen.
> Ob es tatsächlich Namen gab, weiß ich nicht, aber es kristallisierte sich bei den Untersuchungen heraus, dass die Attentäter alle zur gleichen Zeit in Afghanistan waren und dort in Ausbildungscamps geschult wurden.



Ich habs grad nachgeholt (ich vermute mal, dass hier ist die richtige - es steht nicht drin, wer es war, nur dass es einen Angriff darstellt. Vielleicht nicht überraschend, wurde das ganze doch -ebenso wie der Bündnissfalle der Nato- bereits am 12. September beschlossen.
Afaicr haben die USA dann ab dem 13. September Drohungen gegenüber der Taliban ausgesprochen (Bush hat sie definitiv am 20. in seiner Kongressrede für verantwortlich erklärt), am 30. September haben sie die ersten Cruise Missiles abgeschoßen, am 7. Oktober sind sie einmarschiert.
Wann wurde geklärt, wer die Attentäter waren?

(Hab ich auch nicht mehr rekonstruieren können, aber Zitat Wiki
"Am 27. September 2001 veröffentlichte das FBI Fotos und persönliche Daten der mutmaßlichen 19 Entführer"
D.h. 3 Tage vor dem Angriff, 1-2 Wochen nach den ersten Drohungen war man sich zum ersten Mal bei seinen Vermutungen zu den Tätern so sicher, dass man damit an die Öffenlichkeit ging. Wann wird man dann wohl deren Hintermänner mir ausreichender Sicherheit ermittelt haben, um darauf legtime Forderungen stellen zu können?)



> Ich denke mal, dass sich viele Leute, gerade wenns um irgendwelche Terrorgeschichten geht, nicht wirklich Gedanken darüber machen.
> Militärs in Bushs Reihen haber sogar sicher gleich ein paar Papiere vorgelgt, die zeigten, wer oder was den Terroranschlag ausgeführt haben muss.
> Kann man aber da derartigen Dingen von Moralität reden?



Klar kann man das - und tut man auch. Man erwartet z.B. dass die Afghanen die eimarschierten Truppen als "besser" (ehrlich, friedenbringend...) als die Taliban ansehen und letztere nicht mehr unterstützen. Die Frage ist, ob man -in Anbetracht dessen, wie die Angriffe intiert wurden- in irgend einer Weise erwarten kann, dass Afghanen -insebsondere solche, die schon vorher kritisch gegenüber den USA eingestellt waren- tatsächlich so denken?
Ich denke nein. Und die z.T. massiven Kollateralschäden wärend des Krieges machen die Sache auch nicht besser. Es wäre aber unabdingbare Vorraussetzung für die Ziele, die man offiziell vorgibt, erreichen zu wollen. Man kann ein Land eben nicht aufbauen und in die Demokratie führen, wenn einen die Bevölkerung als imperialistischen Mörder wahrnimmt, der ihre Kultur vernichten will.



> Bedauerlich ist halt, dass scheinbar keiner in der Lage ist, den Menschen zu erklären, was tatsächlich für sie das Beste ist.



Hat es jemals geklappt, jemandem zu sagen, was das beste für ihn ist? Gemein sind die Menschen (nicht ganz zu unrecht) der Meinung, das selbst am besten zu wissen 



> Ich rede da jetzt nicht von der Nato, sondern von den Leuten, die das Land aufbauen wollen.
> Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern. dass THW Leute einen Brunnen graben oder Straßen repaieren oder was auch immer machen und dabei rüpelhaft, mit vorgehaltener Waffe schießend durchs Dorf laufen.



Und ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass in Afghanistan Bedingungen herrschen, unter denen das THW ohne Nato-Unterstützung opperieren kann 
Im übrigen stellt sich die Frage, in wie weit die Afghanen da einen großen Unterschied machen. Man kann ja nicht wirklich behaupten, dass sie irgend einen Grund hätten, Freme als potentiell freundlich wahrzunehmen.



> Der Glaube schloss die Menschen aber zusammen, gemeinsam konnten sie die Sowjets vertreiben.
> Dass sich danach radikale Gruppen bildeten, steht außer Frage.



Der Glaube schloss die Menschen nicht nur zusammen. Die Säkularisierenden Reformen, die die Kommunisten erzwingen wollten, waren einer der Hauptgründe für die Existenz des Wiederstandes. Die Mudjahedin haben nicht ihre freie Marktwirtschaft, ihre demokratischen Ideale, ihre leistungsfähige Wirtschaft oder ihr Recht auf Klassenunterschiede/Leistungsprinzip gegen die Sowjets verteidigt. Es ging um ihre Religion und Tradition. (und die verteidigen sie heute genauso...)


----------



## Väinämöinen (19. Dezember 2009)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> no comment ...


Ist nunmal einfach so.



> Na hoffentlich nicht mehr zu lange und *immer* erst recht nicht!


Mit immer war in dem Fall die restliche Dauer des Bundeswehr Einsatzes gemeint. Darauf, dass man wohl kaum für imemr da bleibt, hättest du auch selbst kommen können.



> Ach, wann haben sie denn damit aufgehört? Nicht vielleicht doch andere Ursachen?


Ganz verhindern kann man es eben nicht, dass sie auch im restlichen Land aktiv sind/werden und ein positives Beispiel für den Wiederaufbau, mit entsprechender Akzeptanz in der Bevölkerung, können sich die Taliban nicht leisten. Und gerade der Süden bzw. Osten sind eben Paschtunen-Gebiet, wo die Taliban ja herkommen. Da ist es doch kaum verwunderlich, dass die da zuerst und am stärksten aktiv sind.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Ist nunmal einfach so...


Na klar.  



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Mit immer war in dem Fall die restliche Dauer des Bundeswehr Einsatzes gemeint. ....


Darauf war auch mein Kommentar gemünzt. 
Ich hoffe nämlich immer noch, dass man die BW abzieht und den humanistischen Organisationen das Feld (und die Aufräumarbeit) überlässt.
Einen richtigen Schutz durch die bewaffneten Einheiten gab es ja eh kaum, da diese mehr damit zu tun hatten, sich selbst zu schützen oder sich durch sie erst Gefahrenpotential entwickelt hat. 
Schau dir mal den Bericht der GfbV (Afghanistan-Report: Uneingelöste Versprechen: Menschenrechte und Wiederaufbau in Gefahr) dazu an. Vom Roten Kreuz und HRW gibt es ganz ähnlich lautende Studien.



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Ganz verhindern kann man es eben nicht, ... blubb ... dass die da zuerst und am stärksten aktiv sind.



Deine Argumentation ggü. "der Türke" hat das Ursache-Wirkung-Prinzip nicht berücksichtigt und war komplett andersherum ausgerichtet, nämlich dass der Verlust der "Ruhe" im Norden durch das "Nachlassen" der amerikanischen Bindung von talib-Kräften im Süden zustande kam, was natürlich falsch ist.
1.) Das Erstarken der talibs im Norden haben sich die deutschen Soldaten (auch) auf die eigenen Fahnen zu schreiben, nachdem der Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung (durch das Anwachsen ziviler Opfer aber vor allem durch Nichterfüllung/Nichterfüllenkönnen des "Schutzauftrags) immer weiter gesunken ist. Haben die Taliban keinen Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung, haben sie keinen Rückzugsraum, bricht ihre Logistik zusammen und sie verlieren regional an Einfluss.
2.) Gerade durch die Einbindung deutscher Truppen in die Kampfführung und den beständigen Druck der Amerikaner, Briten und Kanadier auf die südlichen Gebiete inkl. Pakistan ist ein Anwachsen der "Unruhe" im Norden durch ausweichende und neu entstehende Taliban-Verbände zu verzeichnen gewesen.


----------



## Väinämöinen (21. Dezember 2009)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Na klar.


Dann kennst du sicher ein gegenteiliges Beispiel?



> Darauf war auch mein Kommentar gemünzt.
> Ich hoffe nämlich immer noch, dass man die BW abzieht und den humanistischen Organisationen das Feld (und die Aufräumarbeit) überlässt.
> Einen richtigen Schutz durch die bewaffneten Einheiten gab es ja eh kaum, da diese mehr damit zu tun hatten, sich selbst zu schützen oder sich durch sie erst Gefahrenpotential entwickelt hat.
> Schau dir mal den Bericht der GfbV (Afghanistan-Report: Uneingelöste Versprechen: Menschenrechte und Wiederaufbau in Gefahr) dazu an. Vom Roten Kreuz und HRW gibt es ganz ähnlich lautende Studien.


Natürlich hat man nicht erreicht, was man wollte, aber vieles wird auch in den nächsten Jahrzehnten nicht erreicht werden, auch nicht ohne Militär. Die Zeiten, wo sich NGOs noch frei im Land bewegen konnten sind vorbei und das wird sich auch nicht einfach ändern, nur weil man das Militär abzieht.



> Deine Argumentation ggü. "der Türke" hat das Ursache-Wirkung-Prinzip nicht berücksichtigt und war komplett andersherum ausgerichtet, nämlich dass der Verlust der "Ruhe" im Norden durch das "Nachlassen" der amerikanischen Bindung von talib-Kräften im Süden zustande kam, was natürlich falsch ist.


Ich glaube eher, dass du einen Zusammenhang herbeireden willst, wo garkeiner ist. Es gibt einfach nicht den abgetrennten Norden, wo es nur gefährlich wird, wenn die dort stationierten Soldaten das selbst provozieren.



> 1.) Das Erstarken der talibs im Norden haben sich die deutschen Soldaten (auch) auf die eigenen Fahnen zu schreiben, nachdem der Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung (durch das Anwachsen ziviler Opfer aber vor allem durch Nichterfüllung/Nichterfüllenkönnen des "Schutzauftrags) immer weiter gesunken ist. Haben die Taliban keinen Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung, haben sie keinen Rückzugsraum, bricht ihre Logistik zusammen und sie verlieren regional an Einfluss.


Welches Anwachsen ziviler Opfer im Norden? Dass erste mal, dass deutsche Soldaten Zivilisten getötet haben, war im August 2008 an einer Straßensperre. Zu der Zeit ging es doch schon lange bergab. Überhaupt ist die Bombardierung der Tanklaster ja der erste größere Vorfall mit entsprechend vielen zivilen Opfern, den die Bundeswehr produziert hat. Vermutlich haben die Taliabn aber einfach in ihre Kristallkugel geguckt und das alles schon kommen sehen...
Und dass die Taliban natürlich auch vorher schon, beim (leider) teilweise erfolgreichen Versuch deutsche Soldaten anzugreifen, Zivilisten in die Luft gesprengt haben ist natürlich ein sehr überzeugender Grund sich denen anzuschließen.
Und wenn die Taliban deiner Meinung nach nur ein Resultat der schechten Sicherheitslage sind, dann musst du damit also die normalen Kriminellen meinen, die es natürlich auch noch gibt. Nur hätte ich da dann doch gerne deinen Vorschlag zu gehört? Wie die Taliban auf Angst setzen und alle Kriminellen nach der Scharia aburteilen, mit entsprechenden Strafen? Denn genau das ist nämlich die Methode mit der die Taliban für die relative Ruhe unter ihrer Herrschaft sorgen, brutalstes Vorgehen ohne Verhandlung aber dafür mit entsprechender Abschreckung.
Mehr Sicherheit ließe sich außerdem nur durch mehr Soldaten bzw. Polizisten erreichen, die ziehen deiner Meinung nach aber wieder nur Taliban an. Also, was tun?



> 2.) Gerade durch die Einbindung deutscher Truppen in die Kampfführung und den beständigen Druck der Amerikaner, Briten und Kanadier auf die südlichen Gebiete inkl. Pakistan ist ein Anwachsen der "Unruhe" im Norden durch ausweichende und neu entstehende Taliban-Verbände zu verzeichnen gewesen.


Welche Einbindung deutscher Truppen in Kampfeinsätze? Diese Mini-Offensiven, wo man die die ANA in den letzten Monaten gelegentlich mal unterstützt hat, sind doch wohl kaum der Rede wert, haben nicht zu zivilen Opfern geführt und dürften noch nichtmal bei den Taliban, die ja nur ausgewichen sind, irgendeinen großartigen Schaden angerichtet haben. Außerdem beteiligt man sich an sowas ja auch erst seitdem man die QRF stellt, die Sicherheitslage im Norden verschlechter sich aber schon sehr viel länger.
Und natürlich liegt das vor allem auch am militärischen Druck der im Süden stationierten Truppen, aber es ist doch kein Zufall, dass es da zuerst und am härtesten gekracht hat. Die Paschtunen, aus deren Reihen sich die Taliban zu großen Teilen rekrutieren, sitzen nunmal da. Und natürlich können die Amis nicht sagen, wir nehmen die Sache jetzt auf uns und "binden" alle Feinde, damit der Rest seine Ruhe hat. Sie waren einfach nur der am meisten gehasste Teil von ISAF/OEF, da sie die Invasion ja angeführt hatten, sicherlich auch am rabiatesten vorgeangen sind und dazu eben auch noch im Hinterhof der Taliban stationiert und haben es eben zuerst abgekriegt. Dass sich die Amerikaner dann natürlich entsprechend gewehrt und dabei stellenweise auch zu wenig auf das Leben von Zivilisten geachtet haben, hat die Sache noch verstärkt. Nur ist dass alles eben leichter gesagt als getan, wenn du von Anfang an massiv bekämpft wirst. Die meisten Opfer infolge der Luftangriffe gab es idR dann, wenn Einheiten am Boden angegriffen wurden, sich verteidigen mussten und dabei auch Luftangriffe angefordert haben, einfach weil alles schnell und hecktisch abläuft und es natürlich an Aufklärung mangelt. Inzwischen versucht man deshalb ja auch die Luftangriffe zu reduzieren, was natürlich aber eine erheblich größere Anzahl an Soldaten am Boden erfordert. Und jetzt werden sie halt auch im Norden wieder aktiver, besonders um Kunduz, wo ebenfalls viele Pashtunen leben und auch gerade deswegen.

Und auch ich diese hier immer wieder gern gemachte Trennung zwischen den bösen OEF-Amis und den guten deustchen ISAF-Entwicklungshelfern ablehne, hat die Bundeswehr durchaus geholfen und z.B. auch die immer wieder gerne erwähnten Brunnen gebohrt. 

Dass in letzter Zeit wieder mehr geschossen wird und die Aktionen teilweise auch von der Bundeswehr ausgehen liegt doch einzig und allein an der Tatsche, dass man die Unruhe-Gegenden um Kunduz wieder betritt. Die Taliban sickern da doch schon lange ein und übernehmen de facto die Kontrolle. Natürlich ist es da dann scheinbar ruhig, wenn man das einfach tolleriert, gewonnen hat man aber nichts. Und sobald man diese Gebiete nun wieder betritt, kommt es eben zwangsläufig zu Kampfhandlungen. Jetzt wirst du sicher sagen, dass es also doch an den Soldaten liegt, Unruheregionen nicht mehr zu betreten kann allerdings keine Option sein.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Dann kennst du sicher ein gegenteiliges Beispiel?.


Tauschhandel mit Realgegenwert und international ein Finanzsystem ohne Zins und Zinseszins.
oder aber:
weiterhin "grenzenloses" Wachstum mit periodischem "Reset" durch Kriege, Krisen und Währungs"reformen".....



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Natürlich hat man nicht erreicht, was man wollte,....


Entschuldige, dass ich das nicht "natürlich" finde. 
Also man erreicht es nicht mit Militär und nicht ohne Militär (wobei dies eine Unterstellung ist, da ja erst durch die militärische Option der Schutz durch das Militär in dem Umfang nötig wurde. Man kommt also zu dem Schluß, dass man nichts erreicht und auch nicht erreichen kann, macht aber trotzdem weiter. Und das ist dann kein blinder Aktionismus sondern ... 

...Glaube?


Ah, ja:


Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, dass du einen Zusammenhang herbeireden willst, ...


Deine Worte ließen keinen Interpretationsspielraum.



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Welches Anwachsen ziviler Opfer im Norden? Dass erste mal, dass deutsche Soldaten Zivilisten getötet haben, war im August 2008 an einer Straßensperre. Zu der Zeit ging es doch schon lange bergab.


Achso, 1,5 Jahre und da macht man sich keine Gedanken (außer dass man die Spielregeln der Soldaten verschärft, Restriktionskurs fährt und sich mehr und mehr sowohl von der Zivilbevölkerung als auch den Hilfsorganisationen abschottet).



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Überhaupt ist die Bombardierung der Tanklaster ja der erste größere Vorfall mit entsprechend vielen zivilen Opfern, den die Bundeswehr produziert hat.


Macht es das besser, dass das erst passieren musste? Und macht uns die Abfolge der Verschleierungs- und Verzögerungstaktik unserer Regierungen (alt, als auch neu) bei der Aufklärung ggü. der Weltöffentlichkeit glaubwürdiger in unseren hehren Zielen??



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Welche Einbindung deutscher Truppen in Kampfeinsätze?


Da man das nicht losgelöst von der vorigen Antwort betrachten kann hier mal direkt anschließend:
Alles begann mit den Tornados zur "Überwachung" (IPPNW.DE |Konfliktregionen und abgeordnetenwatch.de: Verlängerung Afghanistan-Einsatz (ISAF, Tornado) und schon deswegen bekommen die Grünen bei Wahlen keine Stimme mehr von mir), den BND-Aktionen (heise online - BND-Aktion in Afghanistan wirft weitere Fragen auf und BND übernimmt Aufklärung für Kriegseinsätze der Bundeswehr - Internet-Zeitung ngo-online und Bundenachrichtendienst Abhöraktion Welthungerhilfe Büro - Welthungerhilfe) und den darauf folgenden Dilemmata die schließlich in den seit 2008 getöteten Zivilisten gipfeln... Wie es weitergeht?
Bei der Luftwaffe scheint man sich da über das Jahr 2011 hinaus sicher:



			
				www.Luftwaffe.de schrieb:
			
		

> Bereits für 2010 ist die Lieferung von drei Heron 1 sowie zwei Bodenstationen geplant. Das System wird zunächst von der Herstellerfirma IAI aus Israel geleast, bevor eine endgültige Entscheidung über die Beschaffung einer MALE-Drohne (Medium Altitude Long Endurance) gefällt wird. Wichtig für diese relativ kurzfristige Entscheidung waren die Einsatzerfordernisse in Afghanistan. *Der Einsatz der Heron 1 ist vorerst ausschließlich für Afghanistan geplant.* Zum Schutz eigener Truppen ist eine Taktische Luftaufklärung mit langer Stehzeit im Operationsgebiet erforderlich. Hinzu kommen Missionen in schwer einsehbare Regionen.
> *Bildunterschrift: Geplant ist der Einsatz des Heron 1 bei der Luftwaffe ab 2011.* (Quelle: Luftwaffe/Ramon USAF)


http://www.luftwaffe.de/portal/a/luftwaffe/aktu/nach/archiv/2009/jul?yw_contentURL=/01DB060000000001/W27U5BL5218INFODE/content.jsp




Väinämöinen schrieb:


> ....hat die Bundeswehr durchaus geholfen und z.B. auch die immer wieder gerne erwähnten Brunnen gebohrt.


 
Brunnen für Afghanistan | Neue Westfälische: Zeitung, Tageszeitung für Löhne, Gohfeld, Mennighüffen - Neue Westfälische - Löhne

Brunnenprojekte

ADRA baut Brunnen im Norden Afghanistans :: Das andere Afghanistan | Online-Magazin von ADRA zum Buch von Ursula Meissner

Außer einigen prestigeträchtigen Propagandafotos auf der BW-Seite und breit gestreuten Artikeln zu Beginn des Einsatzes, habe ich ehrlich gesagt nur selten Soldaten beim Brunnenbau gesehen... entgegen zu obigen Quellen für humanitäre Projekte.

Zumindest kann der Stern.online (http://www.stern.de/politik/deutschland/einsatz-am-hindukusch-darum-ist-die-bundeswehr-in-afghanistan-1508110.html) eine spezifische Größenordnung reinbringen:


> Nach eigenen Angaben hat die Bundeswehr mehr als 700 Wiederaufbau-Projekte im Wert von 4,3 Millionen Euro umgesetzt.


 
Allerdings sind da die kostenträchtigen Projekte des THW mit drin und die sind nun wiederum etwas vom Brunnenbau entfernt:



			
				THW schrieb:
			
		

> *Die THW-Projekte in der Übersicht*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THW - Projektgebiete





Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Also, was tun?


 
k.A. wie oft noch: Raus aus Afghanistan! Zurück zu einer Außempolitik ohne Waffen! Zurück zur Diplomatie!

Damit ist für mich, wenn nicht argumentativ noch was wesentlich Neues kommt, der Disput hier auch zu Ende ...
Immerhin drehen wir nun schon die dritte Runde im Kreis.


----------



## Väinämöinen (22. Dezember 2009)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Tauschhandel mit Realgegenwert und international ein Finanzsystem ohne Zins und Zinseszins.
> oder aber:
> weiterhin "grenzenloses" Wachstum mit periodischem "Reset" durch Kriege, Krisen und Währungs"reformen".....


Und dann stürmen Millionen von Beamten jeden Betrieb, durchsuchen alles und legen fest, wer was für wie viel Geld anbieten darf? Das ist doch absolut unrealitstisch, da man für viele Sachen garkeinen "realen" Wert bestimmen kann? Was ist eine Idee denn bitte wert? Und ohne Zinsen, also ohne Kredite, kommt man mit sicherheit auch nicht aus.




> Entschuldige, dass ich das nicht "natürlich" finde.
> Also man erreicht es nicht mit Militär und nicht ohne Militär (wobei dies eine Unterstellung ist, da ja erst durch die militärische Option der Schutz durch das Militär in dem Umfang nötig wurde. Man kommt also zu dem Schluß, dass man nichts erreicht und auch nicht erreichen kann, macht aber trotzdem weiter. Und das ist dann kein blinder Aktionismus sondern ...
> 
> ...Glaube?


Natürlich ist das "natürlich". Man kann doch nicht erwarten eine derart arme und primitive Stammesgesellschaft innerhalb von ein paar Jahren in einen demokratischen Zentralstaat nach westlichem Vorbild zu verwandeln. Sowas braucht viele Jahrzehnte. Deshalb gab es ja auch immer das zurückrudern und würde sich nun mit einer Regierung begnüngen, die sich selbst im Amt halten kann und vielleicht mal gelegentlich irgendwelche Islamisten zusammenschießt.



> Achso, 1,5 Jahre und da macht man sich keine Gedanken (außer dass man die Spielregeln der Soldaten verschärft, Restriktionskurs fährt und sich mehr und mehr sowohl von der Zivilbevölkerung als auch den Hilfsorganisationen abschottet).


Die Straßensperre war ein zusammen mit der afghanischen Polizei errichteter Checkpoint in der Stadt. Also genau so eine Maßnahme um Sicherheit zu gewährleisten und Präsenz zu zeigen, an der auch im Nachhinein nichts falsches ist. Nur sollte man auf so einen, besonders in einem Land mit chronsichem Selbstmordattentäter-Problem, halt nicht trotz Warnschüssen zufahren. 



> Macht es das besser, dass das erst passieren musste? Und macht uns die Abfolge der Verschleierungs- und Verzögerungstaktik unserer Regierungen (alt, als auch neu) bei der Aufklärung ggü. der Weltöffentlichkeit glaubwürdiger in unseren hehren Zielen??


Nein, aber es macht es unwarscheinlicher, dass die Taliban infolge der durch deustche Soldaten verurschten zivilen Opfer, im Norden aktiver werden.




> Da man das nicht losgelöst von der vorigen Antwort betrachten kann hier mal direkt anschließend:
> Alles begann mit den Tornados zur "Überwachung" (IPPNW.DE |Konfliktregionen und abgeordnetenwatch.de: Verlängerung Afghanistan-Einsatz (ISAF, Tornado) und schon deswegen bekommen die Grünen bei Wahlen keine Stimme mehr von mir),


Die Tornados sind ja wohl höchstens eine indirekte Beteiligung, außerdem sollte hierbei auch erwähnt werden, dass vernünftige Aufklärung im Zweifelsfall auch zum Schutz von Zivilisten beiträgt.



> den BND-Aktionen (heise online - BND-Aktion in Afghanistan wirft weitere Fragen auf


Zeigt doch nur, dass man realistisch ist genau weiß, dass ein nicht zu unterschätzender Teil der Regierung eben korrupt oder schlimemres ist.



> und BND übernimmt Aufklärung für Kriegseinsätze der Bundeswehr - Internet-Zeitung ngo-online


Wieder so ein beispiel: Genau dafür gibt es doch Geheimdienste. Schockierend wäre es höchstens, wenn sie anderes tun würden.



> und Bundenachrichtendienst Abhöraktion Welthungerhilfe Büro - Welthungerhilfe) und den darauf folgenden Dilemmata die schließlich in den seit 2008 getöteten Zivilisten gipfeln...


Da muss man sich natürlich fragen, ob das sinnvoll/nötig war. Aber letztendlich ist es kein Drama und cih sehe auch den Zusammenhang zwischen dem Sammeln von informationen und dem Erschießen von Zivilisten nicht. Schließlich ist das ersteres doch gerade die Voraussetzung um letzteres zu vermeiden.



> Wie es weitergeht?
> Bei der Luftwaffe scheint man sich da über das Jahr 2011 hinaus sicher:
> 
> 
> http://www.luftwaffe.de/portal/a/luftwaffe/aktu/nach/archiv/2009/jul?yw_contentURL=/01DB060000000001/W27U5BL5218INFODE/content.jsp


UAVs sind nunmal die Zukunft und häufig praktischer als normale Flugzeuge. Ich sehe da nichts negatives. Das Ding ist doch noch nichtmal bewaffnet.




> Brunnen für Afghanistan | Neue Westfälische: Zeitung, Tageszeitung für Löhne, Gohfeld, Mennighüffen - Neue Westfälische - Löhne
> 
> Brunnenprojekte
> 
> ...


Bestimmt hat die Budneswehr dann auch noch nach Kräften versucht das THW zu sabotieren, damit sie nicht so schlecht dastehenAber ich gebe zu, dass ich das nicht richtig formuliert habe, schließlich ist die Bundswehr ja auch nicht zum Brunnen Bohren da, sondern in erster Linie dafür, dass andere das können.





> k.A. wie oft noch: Raus aus Afghanistan! Zurück zu einer Außempolitik ohne Waffen! Zurück zur Diplomatie!


Bitte, wenn du wieder Scheckbuchdiplomatie willst, wo wir andere bezahlen, damit sie die Drecksarbeit für uns machen. Und für Afghanistanbedeutet dass dann noch ein paar Jahre Bürgerkrieg, tolle Aussichten.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (22. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> .... *ohne Zinsen, also ohne Kredite*, kommt man mit sicherheit auch nicht aus.......


Genau das ist der Knackpunkt an deiner Überlegung.
Wieso bedingen sich diese beiden Punkte denn so unabänderlich? Statt Zinsen, wäre es doch bedeutend sinnvoller eine Gewinnbeteiligung auszuhandeln. Das bringt erstens Ansporn zum Erfolg und zweitens zwingt es die Banken bei der Kreditvergabe gründlicher zu sein und eben nur Projekte zu finanzieren, deren Rentabilität sich abzeichnet. Jetzt verdienen sie sowohl am Auf- als auch am Abschwung und DAS ist krank, falsch, irrwitzig und dabei aber momentan leider sehr realistisch.

Ja, das hat etwas mit Vertrauen zu tun. Aber warum bringen denn Millionen Menschen ihr Geld zu Banken? Warum muss man denn über ein Lohnkonto verfügen? Wieso gibt es ein eine Weltwirtschaftsleistung, inkl. fester (tatsächlich vorhandener) Werte, Investitionen, Rohstoffe, etc.pp. und dem gegenüber eine im Umlauf befindliche Geldsumme, die diese tatsächlichen Werte inzwischen um ein Mehrtausendfaches übersteigt?


Wenn es etwas tiefgründiger sein soll, empfehle ich die Lektüre dieses Links:
http://www.macroanalyst.de/pdf-pap1-invbank/pap1-invbank.pdf 
... und nein, das ist keine Verschwörungstheorie, sondern bereits heute gängige Praxis (vor allem S. 72 ff.) aber davon gibt es in den Medien nichts zu lesen (warum das so ist, findet man auf S. 84).

>>> nun genug OT (bei Klärungsbedarf ´nen neuen Thread oder aber in dem hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...rtschaftskrise-weg-heraus-oder-sackgasse.html weiter)



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> .... Aber ich gebe zu, dass ich das nicht richtig formuliert habe, schließlich ist die Bundswehr ja auch nicht zum Brunnen Bohren da, sondern in erster Linie dafür, dass andere das können........


 
Das sollte man der Bundeswehr vielleicht mal sagen, denn die stellt sich selbst ganz anders dar (siehe Homepage BW zu Afghanistan). 

Schön, auch hier zu finden:


> *Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit*
> 
> Dies erfordert es, dass die deutschen Soldaten ihrerseits nach militärischen Grundsätzen agieren, um ihren Auftrag durchsetzen zu können. Damit ist aber auch der tatbestandliche Anwendungsbereich des humanitären Völkerrechts gegeben, das damit zugleich die Grenzen zulässiger militärischer Gewalt im Sinne des VN-Mandats umschreibt.
> 
> Rechtsfolge ist die Geltung und Anwendbarkeit des II. Zusatzprotokolls zu den Genfer Abkommen. Dieses gewährt grundlegende Garantien der menschlichen Behandlung, des Schutzes von Verwundeten und Kranken sowie der Zivilbevölkerung. Der Anwendungsbereich des II. Zusatzprotokolls kennt nicht den Rechtsstatus des Kombattanten. Grundsätzlich sind die nichtstaatlichen organisierten Gruppen als Zivilpersonen einzustufen. Sie haben keine Befugnis zur Gewaltanwendung. Gleichwohl verlieren sie den Schutz als Zivilpersonen, sofern und solange sie unmittelbar an den Feindseligkeiten teilnehmen. Nehmen sie unmittelbar an Feindseligkeiten teil, können demzufolge auch Nichtkombattanten militärisch bekämpft werden. Bei der Anwendung militärischer Gewalt sind selbstverständlich die Grundsätze der Verhältnismäßigkeit aus dem humanitären Völkerrecht zu beachten.


 
bundeswehr.de: Überblick: Befugnisse der Soldaten in Afghanistan

Vielleicht sollte man in der Ausbildung etwas mehr Gewicht darauf und auf rechtsstaatliches Handeln legen. So lange aber selbst in hohen und höchsten Führungsebenen diesbezüglich Defizite herrschen (sprich Verteidigungsminister: "angemessen"), stehe ich auch einem Einsatz der "Kampftruppe" im Inneren (außer unbewaffnet in Katastrophenfällen) strikt ablehnend gegenüber.


----------



## Väinämöinen (22. Dezember 2009)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Knackpunkt an deiner Überlegung.
> Wieso bedingen sich diese beiden Punkte denn so unabänderlich? Statt Zinsen, wäre es doch bedeutend sinnvoller eine Gewinnbeteiligung auszuhandeln. Das bringt erstens Ansporn zum Erfolg und zweitens zwingt es die Banken bei der Kreditvergabe gründlicher zu sein und eben nur Projekte zu finanzieren, deren Rentabilität sich abzeichnet. Jetzt verdienen sie sowohl am Auf- als auch am Abschwung und DAS ist krank, falsch, irrwitzig und dabei aber momentan leider sehr realistisch.
> 
> Ja, das hat etwas mit Vertrauen zu tun. Aber warum bringen denn Millionen Menschen ihr Geld zu Banken? Warum muss man denn über ein Lohnkonto verfügen? Wieso gibt es ein eine Weltwirtschaftsleistung, inkl. fester (tatsächlich vorhandener) Werte, Investitionen, Rohstoffe, etc.pp. und dem gegenüber eine im Umlauf befindliche Geldsumme, die diese tatsächlichen Werte inzwischen um ein Mehrtausendfaches übersteigt?
> ...


Ich werde mir das mal ansehen und dann gegebenenfalls im anderen Thread antworten.





> Das sollte man der Bundeswehr vielleicht mal sagen, denn die stellt sich selbst ganz anders dar (siehe Homepage BW zu Afghanistan).
> 
> Schön, auch hier zu finden:
> 
> ...


Nur lässt sich das so halt besser verkaufen. Was Gutenberg gewusst oder nicht gewusst hat, wird man abwarten müssen, auch wenn da ganz eindeutig irgendeiner der Beteiligten lügt.

Den Einsatz der Bundeswehr im Inland lehne ich übrigens auch ab, vielleicht mit Ausnahme von Luftwaffe und Marine, da die Fähigkeiten haben, die die Polizei nicht bieten kann. Hätte man bei der Polizei nicht immer so viel gespart, gäbe es diese Dskussion vermutlich auch garnicht und statt dem Zugangserschwerungsgesetz würde tatsächlich etwas getan. Naja, so ist es halt.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (22. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> .... auch wenn da ganz eindeutig irgendeiner der Beteiligten lügt.
> 
> ...


Nicht nur "irgendeiner." 
Offensichtlich lügen ja eine ganze Menge Politiker im vorliegenden Fall (sowie das auch generell profunde Voraussetzung für den Job zu sein scheint) und haben keine Probleme damit. Steinmeier und Jung sind schon aufgeflogen, Guttenberg (für mich) eigentlich auch schon und Merkel drückt sich, genau wie der jetzige Außenminister, weiterhin um ihre Verantwortung.
Afghanistan ist von der politischen Gewichtung her nicht Sache des Verteidigungsministeriums sondern des Außenministeriums und über beiden steht das Bundeskanzleramt federführend. Wenn da nicht bald ein paar Köpfe rollen, kann diese ganze Farce noch richtig ungemütlich werden. Anscheinend versucht man es aber immer noch "auszusitzen".
Was macht eigentlich der Westergewellte?

Dass vornehmlich hohe Staatsbeamte stellvertretend "geopfert" werden, stellt für alle Seiten dann jeweils eine befriedigende Lösung dar. Der Politiker darf seinen A***** weiter am Sessel pattexieren oder (falls doch Konsequenzen unvermeidbar sind) offiziell in die Wirtschaft wechseln (natürlich ohne sein Mandat abzugeben), der hohe Staatsbeamte wird einfach in einem anderen Ressort untergebracht oder frühpensioniert, die Bürger sind glücklich einen Sündenbock geliefert bekommen zu haben und alles ist wieder paletti ....

.... mal abgesehen davon dass mehrere Dutzend Menschen tot sind. 

Besonders verwerflich finde ich die SPD- und Grünen-Politiker, die sich jetzt als Gralshüter der Menschenrechte und Bandleader der Opposition darstellen um sich auf dem Rücken der *piep* zu profilieren, mit denen sie noch kurz zuvor gemeinsam die Verlängerung der Einsätze ermöglicht, gegen den eindeutigen Willen der Bevölkerung durchgeboxt, und die Folgen verschleiert haben...

... vielleicht versuche ich mich aber auch noch neben den täglich vielstündigen therapeutischen Couchaufenthalten in arjuvedagestützter Meditation und anschließendem Ausdruckstanz um die ganzen Hackfre*piep*en und ihre unterbelichteten Entscheidungen in den Medien weiterhin ertragen zu können.


----------



## herethic (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab eine Frage:
Die durften doch nur einmarschieren wegen recht auf Selbsrverteidigung.
Aber:
Selbstverteidigung ist doch wenn mich Jemand angreift darf ich mich gegen den Angriff wehren(nicht rächen)um mich zu Schützen,aber das ist doch keine Selbsverteidigung wenn ich den dann angreiffe und mehr fremde Zivilisten töte als beim 11.9 Umgekommen sind.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (22. Dezember 2009)

thrian schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Frage:
> Die durften doch nur einmarschieren wegen recht auf Selbsrverteidigung.
> Aber:
> Selbstverteidigung ist doch wenn mich Jemand angreift darf ich mich gegen den Angriff wehren(nicht rächen)um mich zu Schützen,aber das ist doch keine Selbsverteidigung wenn ich den dann angreiffe und mehr fremde Zivilisten töte als beim 11.9 Umgekommen sind.


 

Stümmet!
Also beim Notwehrparagraphen (Selbstverteidigung) wären sie definitiv durchgefallen. 

Da das Ganze aber eh nur ein Konstrukt war, war eine tatsächliche Legitimation in meinen Augen eh nie gegeben.


----------



## Lord Wotan (22. Dezember 2009)

Ja, weil unsere Landesgrenze eben nicht am Afghanistan angrenzt. Und schließlich ist die VSA angegriffen worden, von Saudi Arabern.


----------



## Väinämöinen (23. Dezember 2009)

Natürlich war das in gewisser Weise nur Mittel zum Zweck. Al-Qaida hat den USA den Krieg erklärt und die haben zurückgeschossen. Wo das Land liegt, spielt da eigentlich keine Rolle.

Das mit der Selbstverteidigung ist im Moment auch etwas im Fluss. Steht ein Angriff nachweislich bevor ist es z.B. möglich sich präventiv zu verteidigen, wenn weiteres abwarten die Fähigkeit zur Selbstverteidigung beeinträchtigen würde. Inzwischen geht die Tendenz aber dahin, dass man sich schon veteidigt, wenn man weitere Angriffe nur vermutet. Akzeptiert das jetzt die Mehrheit der Staaten in ein paar Fällen, wird das ganze dann Gewohnheitsrecht und die Regel.
Ähnlich entwickelt es sich mit der Frage, ab wann ein Land mitverantwortlich ist. Bisher war es so, dass das gastgebende Land doch recht stark hätte beteiligt sein müssen (bei den Taliban nicht der Fall), die Tendenz geht aber dahin, dass das Bieten eines sicheren Unterschlupfes schon genug ist.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (23. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> ....
> Das mit der Selbstverteidigung ist im Moment auch etwas im Fluss. ... Inzwischen geht die Tendenz aber dahin, dass man sich schon veteidigt, wenn man weitere Angriffe nur vermutet. Akzeptiert das jetzt die Mehrheit der Staaten in ein paar Fällen, wird das ganze dann Gewohnheitsrecht und die Regel.
> Ähnlich entwickelt es sich mit der Frage, ....


 
.... und so biegt und beugt juristische Bürokratie in Reinstform jedes Recht und Gesetz in die Richtung, die gerade den Interessen von Finanz und Wirtschaft entspricht, unterhöhlt die Demokratie und den Rechststaat.


----------



## Väinämöinen (23. Dezember 2009)

Das ist eben eine praktische Frage. Was machen, wenn man es z.B. durch Geheimdienstberichte genau weiß, aber nicht nachweisen kann, weil man die Geheimdienstberichte nicht offenlegen will (z.B. um seine Quellen zu schützen) oder nicht Monate/Jahre verhandeln kann. Das andere Problem ist die UNO, die ja als einzige einen Krieg genehmigen dürfte, nur leider ist das ein reiner Quacksalberverein ohne praktischen Nutzen, dessen an sich auch nur bemüht, wenn es einem gerade nutzt. Da entscheidet doch jeder nur nach eigenen Interessen und nicht danach, was richtig bzw. gesetzmäßig wäre. Im Sicherheitsrat immer schön zu sehen und auch bei den Vollversammlungen läuft es so, wo Dritte-Welt-Länder dann durch Entwicklungshilfe usw. gekauft werden.



Ganz interessant noch zum Thema gezielte Tötung: Interview: "Bundeswehr-Mandat erlaubt gezielte Tötung" | tagesschau.de


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (23. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Das ist eben eine praktische Frage.


 
Wäre es also nicht sinnvoller die UNO stabiler, beschluss- und handlungsfähiger zu machen?
Das Dilemma ist ja, dass nationale Ziele und Bestrebungen der allgemeinen gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung immer wieder entgegen stehen und diese, bspw. durch eben regionale Kriege bremsen.




Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Ganz interessant noch zum Thema gezielte Tötung: Interview: "Bundeswehr-Mandat erlaubt gezielte Tötung" | tagesschau.de


 
Dabei wird aber ganz bewußt die Frage ausgeklammert, wie der Bündnisverteidigungsfall erst mal konstruiert wurde und was es für Konsequenzen haben muss(!), wenn dann unsere Streitkräfte durch unrechtmäßiges Handeln doch gegen Völkerrecht und damit ihren parlamentarischen Auftrag verstoßen....


----------



## Väinämöinen (23. Dezember 2009)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Wäre es also nicht sinnvoller die UNO stabiler, beschluss- und handlungsfähiger zu machen?
> Das Dilemma ist ja, dass nationale Ziele und Bestrebungen der allgemeinen gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung immer wieder entgegen stehen und diese, bspw. durch eben regionale Kriege bremsen.


Warum sollte das irgendjemand wollen? Aktuell kann man einfach tun, was man sich leisten kann und alle sind zufrieden.
Es war doch innerhalb der EU, also quasi unter Freunden schon ein Problem sowas einzuführen, wie soll das dann auf einer weltweiten Ebene funktionieren. Man müsste ja genauso wie in der EU irgendein System zu Gewichtung der Stimmen einführen (z.B. nach der Bevölkerungszahl). Der Wille kleiner Länder würde völlig bedeutungslos und die Welt demnächst von China und Indien regiert, die (genauso wie alle anderen auch) trotzdem nur nach ihren eigenen Interessen abstimmen.

Und warum sollten wir uns überhaupt irgendwie darum kümmern, was Leute wie Ahmadinedschad, Gaddafi oder Mugabe wollen? Mir ist das nämlich echt egal. Sobald das mal westlich geprägte, demokratische Staaten sind, kann man über soetwas reden aber nicht vorher, weshalb sich die Frage für mich einfach nicht stellt.

Natürlich muss man trotzdem versuchen das Völkerrecht und darin enthaltene Minimalstandards durchzusetzen, aber verbindlich einklagbar wird das alles sowieso nie und mehr Kompetenzen an so ein Gremium abzugeben halte ich nicht für sinnvoll.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (23. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Warum sollte das irgendjemand wollen? ....


 
Weil sich die Menschheit irgendwann einmal weiterentwickeln soll. 
Zumindest halte ich das für das visionäre Primärziel. Und insofern wäre es eventuell sinnvoll, die Frage zu stellen: Warum sollte das ein Mensch mit gesundem Verstand *nicht* wollen?

Logisch, dass dem nationaler Separatismus entgegensteht und wir demzufolge eher einen ungemütlichen Umweg zu gehen gezwungen werden. Aber vielleicht gehört auch dies zu unserem, historisch gesehen, sehr schmerzvollen Entwicklungsprozess.
Naja und das nächste Problem, was ich dabei sehe, ist, dass wir (als Gesamtheit), wenn wir es versauen, vielleicht keine 2. Chance haben werden.


----------



## Väinämöinen (23. Dezember 2009)

Trotzdem kann soetwas nur langsam heranwachsen, z.B. in dem man die EU immer weiter vergrößert und zusätzliche Länder aufnimmt. Aber man nicht einfach eine Art "Weltregierung" beschließen, wenn sich die Hälfte der Länder am liebsten an die Gurgel gehen würde (und das oft noch nichtmal zu Unrecht).


----------



## moddingfreaX (23. Dezember 2009)

Eindeutig ja. Das Gebiet dort ist viel zu gefährlich und so groß ist der Nutzen von deutschen Truppen nicht, als dass man verantworten könnte dort zu fallen. Absolut sinnlos.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (23. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann soetwas nur langsam heranwachsen, z.B. in dem man die EU immer weiter vergrößert und zusätzliche Länder aufnimmt. Aber man nicht einfach eine Art "Weltregierung" beschließen, wenn sich die Hälfte der Länder am liebsten an die Gurgel gehen würde (und das oft noch nichtmal zu Unrecht).


 
Man kann sich aber die Welt auch nicht "demokratisierend zurechtannektieren" ... noch dazu, wenns ja eigentlich doch nur ein Vorwand ist um den eigenen Wohlstand zu sichern. 
Also letztlich immer noch Neokolonialismus.


----------



## Väinämöinen (23. Dezember 2009)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Man kann sich aber die Welt auch nicht "demokratisierend zurechtannektieren" ... noch dazu, wenns ja eigentlich doch nur ein Vorwand ist um den eigenen Wohlstand zu sichern.
> Also letztlich immer noch Neokolonialismus.


Muss man doch auch garnicht. Frag dich doch einfach mal, warum so ziemlich alle europäischen Länder möglichst schnell in die EU wollen? Ganz einfach weil sie toll ist und die Mitgliedschaft lauter Vorteile mit sich bringt.
Und wer die Bedingungen für eine Mitgliedschaft nicht erfüllt, der muss halt einfach draußen bleiben. Selber schuld.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (23. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:
			
		

> Frag dich doch einfach mal, warum so ziemlich alle europäischen Länder möglichst schnell in die EU wollen?


 
Als europäischer Staatsverbund? Als Wirtschaftsgebilde? Als christliche Allianz? 

Meinst du jetzt die Menschen in den Ländern oder die jeweilige Staatsführung (dahingestellt mit welcher Intention und wen vertretend)?
Oder meinst du all die Mitgliedsstaaten, die den Mut hatten, diese Frage demokratisch zu erörtern und ihrer Bevölkerung ein Mitspracherecht neben Wirtschaft und Finanz einzuräumen? Oder sie dann so lange abstimmen zu lassen, bis das Ergebnis letztendlich gepasst hat?



			
				Väinämöinen schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach weil sie toll ist und die Mitgliedschaft lauter Vorteile mit sich bringt.


 

Für wen?
Hartz4-Empfänger Ralf Bügel aus Emden? Oder Gemüsehändler Hamid Djamal aus Düsseldorf? Hausfrau Gabriele Baumann aus Berlin? Industriearbeiter ...? Verkäuferin ...? 

Oder doch eher Jupp Ackermann ... und den versammelten Bonzenklüngel?


Wären die Vorzeichen nicht wirtschaftlich geprägt, sondern würden dem tatsächlichen demokratischen Willen der anfänglichen Mitgliedsstaaten entspringen, könnte ich dir vielleicht(!) zustimmen. So jedoch wurde aus einem Wirtschaftsverbund ein Zollverbund, dann ein Staatengemenge, dann ein erweitertes Staatengemenge und jetzt ist es ein unüberschaubares und nach außen und innen uneiniges Grüppchen Staaten ohne tatsächliches Ziel und nicht einmal ansatzweise in der Lage dem Big Brother in Übersee in wichtigen Gesellschaftsfragen die Stirn, geschweige denn paroli zu bieten...
Ein Konstrukt, gegründet aus wirtschaftlichem Denken, dass das Handeln bis heute prägt. Mit einer Bürokratie, die den Menschen innerhalb dieser Gemeinschaft ferner und fremder nicht sein könnte und mit Gremien, die teilweise sogar beschlussunfähig sind oder nur auf dem Papier existieren (Stichwort Korruptionskontrolle).

... aber auch das hat mit Afghanistan alles nichts mehr zu tun...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Die Tornados sind ja wohl höchstens eine indirekte Beteiligung, außerdem sollte hierbei auch erwähnt werden, dass vernünftige Aufklärung im Zweifelsfall auch zum Schutz von Zivilisten beiträgt.



Moderne Kriegsführung ist ohne Aufklärung undenkbar, das ist eines der wichtigsten Elemente überhaupt.
Und auf Seiten der Afghanen dürfte der Eindruck auch kein anderer sein - die sehen nämlich nur Kampfflugzeuge mit deutschen Markierungen über sich. Ob die Dinger unterm Rumpf Bomben oder Kamerabehälter sind, wird sicherlich kaum jemand erkennen - wird auch kaum jemanden interessieren, siehe ersten Absatz.



> Wieder so ein beispiel: Genau dafür gibt es doch Geheimdienste. Schockierend wäre es höchstens, wenn sie anderes tun würden.



Der Deutsche Geheimdienst hat vom deutschen Souverän aber nie den Auftrag erhalten, sowas zu machen. Und da ist es dann egal, ob der BND im Rahmen seines offiziellen Auftrages vernünftig/sinnvoll arbeiten kann, oder nicht - wenn staatliche Einrichtungen außer Kontrolle raten, ist das imho höchst bedenklich. Insbesondere da der BND (neben der Bundeswehr - und die ist auch nicht besser, sie Klein&Co) eine der wenigen Institutionen ist, die tatsächlich unbeschränkte Möglichkeiten haben, sobald sie sich nicht mehr an die Vorgaben halten.



> UAVs sind nunmal die Zukunft und häufig praktischer als normale Flugzeuge. Ich sehe da nichts negatives. Das Ding ist doch noch nichtmal bewaffnet.



Es geht nicht darum, dass die Bundeswehr UAVs einsetzt, es geht darum, dass bereits heute weiß, dass sie das in identischer Weise in 2 Jahren machen wird, obwohl für jeden ersichtlich ist, dass die Herangehensweise eher vorgestern denn heute hätte geändert werden müssen.



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Hätte man bei der Polizei nicht immer so viel gespart



Man könnte ja mal da investieren, anstatt bei der Bundeswehr...



thrian schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Frage:
> Die durften doch nur einmarschieren wegen recht auf Selbsrverteidigung.
> Aber:
> Selbstverteidigung ist doch wenn mich Jemand angreift darf ich mich gegen den Angriff wehren(nicht rächen)um mich zu Schützen,aber das ist doch keine Selbsverteidigung wenn ich den dann angreiffe und mehr fremde Zivilisten töte als beim 11.9 Umgekommen sind.



Abgesehen davon, dass in den Regelungen sicherlich keine Toten gegeneinander aufgerechnet werden, betrifft die Regelung ja nur das Eintreten der Verteidigungsmaßnahmen. Das die Kriegsschäden anschließend möglichst nicht auf eigener Seite liegen, ist Sinn der Sache.

Eine andere Fragestellung wäre die der Verhältnissmäßigkeit der Mittel und vermeidbarer Fehler bzw. Anwendung passender Waffen.
(Preisfragen: Nach wie vielen Luft- und Cruise-Missile-Angriffen auf Rot-Kreuz-Camps sollte man über eine Verringerung der eigenen Angriffe zugunsten der Aufklärung nachdenken?)



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Das mit der Selbstverteidigung ist im Moment auch etwas im Fluss. Steht ein Angriff nachweislich bevor ist es z.B. möglich sich präventiv zu verteidigen, wenn weiteres abwarten die Fähigkeit zur Selbstverteidigung beeinträchtigen würde. Inzwischen geht die Tendenz aber dahin, dass man sich schon veteidigt, wenn man weitere Angriffe nur vermutet. Akzeptiert das jetzt die Mehrheit der Staaten in ein paar Fällen, wird das ganze dann Gewohnheitsrecht und die Regel.



Das ganze wird dann globales Chaos und kurz danach weltweiter Krieg.



> Ähnlich entwickelt es sich mit der Frage, ab wann ein Land mitverantwortlich ist. Bisher war es so, dass das gastgebende Land doch recht stark hätte beteiligt sein müssen (bei den Taliban nicht der Fall), die Tendenz geht aber dahin, dass das Bieten eines sicheren Unterschlupfes schon genug ist.



Das Angriffe von nicht-staatlichen Organisationen als Kriegserklärung gewertet werden, ist sowieso eine recht neue Erscheinung, aber z.B. Piraten wurden afaik auch schon im 17./18. Jhd. unter Misachtung von territorial Rechten bekämpft. (Nur war das da nicht unbedingt ein Problem, da die i.d.R. eben nicht absichtlich beherbergt wurden, sondern sich einfach in Gegenden aufhielten, in denen die territoriale Macht nicht wirklich ausgeübt wurde)

Im Falle Afghanistans gab es aber sowieso offizielle Unterstützung seitens der Taliban für ObL. Da stellt sich nur die Frage, unter welchen Bedingungen ein Angriff als Kriegserklärung einer Gruppierung gewertet werden kann, wenn sich diese Gruppierung nicht zu diesem bekennt und man keine Erkenntniss darüber hat und man darauf einen Angriff gegen eine andere Gruppierung gründen kann, die man bislang nicht einmal als (Staats)Macht anerkannt hat.



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Warum sollte das irgendjemand wollen? Aktuell kann man einfach tun, was man sich leisten kann und alle sind zufrieden.



Es gibt jede Menge Kräfte, die die UN liebend gern reformieren würden.
Die Frage ist, warum einer der derjenigen machen sollte, die von der derzeitigen Situation profitieren - denn das sind die einzigen, die sie ändern könnten.



> Es war doch innerhalb der EU, also quasi unter Freunden schon ein Problem sowas einzuführen, wie soll das dann auf einer weltweiten Ebene funktionieren.



In der EU lag das Hauptproblem darin, das feste Regelungen bezüglich der Machtverhältnisse und z.T. recht detaillierte Regelungen bezüglich der Zuständigkeiten getroffen wurden. Damit waren sehr viele Aspekte betroffen, die direkt den Grundsätzen/-interessen einiger Beteiligter wiedersprach. Die finale Hürde bestand dann darin, dass das ganze auch punktuell auch noch von Leuten ratifiziert werden musste, die sich nie näher damit auseinander gesetzt haben. (alias "Wähler")
UN wäre wensentlich einfacher, da geht es vorerst nur darum, überhaupt eine Struktur zu schaffen, die nicht mehr durch einen festen Kreis von Vetomächten gelähmt wird. Die ist in Form der Vollversammlung sogar schon vorhanden, nur nicht zuständig.



> Man müsste ja genauso wie in der EU irgendein System zu Gewichtung der Stimmen einführen (z.B. nach der Bevölkerungszahl).



Hat die UN bislang nicht und braucht sie eigentlich auch in Zukunft nicht. Die Regelungen, die gefällt werden, betreffen quasi immer moralisch/rechtliche Grundsätze und zwischenstaatliche Beziehungen. Da spielt die Bevölkerungszahl keine Rolle. Es gibt auch keine regionalen Sonderregelungen oder ähnliches.



> Und warum sollten wir uns überhaupt irgendwie darum kümmern, was Leute wie Ahmadinedschad, Gaddafi oder Mugabe wollen? Mir ist das nämlich echt egal. Sobald das mal westlich geprägte, demokratische Staaten sind, kann man über soetwas reden aber nicht vorher, weshalb sich die Frage für mich einfach nicht stellt.



Die 3 wären vermutlich sehr froh, wenn andere das genauso so sehen würden, wie du. Dummerweise haben sich eine ganze Reihe von Staatsoberhäuptern darauf geeinigt, dass sie bei Ahmadinedschads Innenpolitik ein Wörtchen mitreden wollen - und da kommen Einrichtungen wie die UN ins Spiel, damit das ganze möglichst nicht in einen Krieg ausartet.
Und z.B. die CO2-Emissionen der USA und Chinas sollten dir nicht egal sein und würden auch in den Zuständigkeitsbereich der UN fallen - der aber die Hände gebunden sind, das sie keinerlei Möglichkeit hat, Beschlüsse gegen einen dieser Staaten zu verabschieden.



> Natürlich muss man trotzdem versuchen das Völkerrecht und darin enthaltene Minimalstandards durchzusetzen, aber verbindlich einklagbar wird das alles sowieso nie und mehr Kompetenzen an so ein Gremium abzugeben halte ich nicht für sinnvoll.



Es ist bereits einklagbar, nur fehlt es eben an einem System, dass die Urteile des IGH auch durchsetzt. So wie es ist, wird das Völkerrecht nach belieben umdeffiniert/gebrochen und keiner tut was dagegen.


----------



## Väinämöinen (24. Dezember 2009)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Als europäischer Staatsverbund? Als Wirtschaftsgebilde? Als christliche Allianz?
> 
> Meinst du jetzt die Menschen in den Ländern oder die jeweilige Staatsführung (dahingestellt mit welcher Intention und wen vertretend)?
> Oder meinst du all die Mitgliedsstaaten, die den Mut hatten, diese Frage demokratisch zu erörtern und ihrer Bevölkerung ein Mitspracherecht neben Wirtschaft und Finanz einzuräumen? Oder sie dann so lange abstimmen zu lassen, bis das Ergebnis letztendlich gepasst hat?


Da ging es allerdings nur um den Lissabon-Vertrag und nicht den EU Beitritt, für den man in Beitrittskandidaten normalerwiese eine recht hohe Zustimmung findet. Außerdem wird gerne übersehen, dass eine Ablehnung des Lissabon-Vertrages automatisch dazu geführt hätte, dass der (IMHO schlechtere) Vertag von Nizza weiterhin Bestand gehabt hätte.

Und die Iren sind ja wohl auch ein interessantes Beispiel für den Nutzen der EU. Schließlich war der Hauptgrund für das "Ja" bei der zweiten Abstimmung die aktuelle Wirtschaftskrise. Als es mal richtig hart kam, hat sich dann wohl doch die Ansicht durchgesetzt, dass es von Vorteil ist verlässliche und starke Partner zu haben, besonderns wenn man vom Export in diese Länder lebt.




> Wären die Vorzeichen nicht wirtschaftlich geprägt, sondern würden dem tatsächlichen demokratischen Willen der anfänglichen Mitgliedsstaaten entspringen, könnte ich dir vielleicht(!) zustimmen. So jedoch wurde aus einem Wirtschaftsverbund ein Zollverbund, dann ein Staatengemenge, dann ein erweitertes Staatengemenge und jetzt ist es ein unüberschaubares und nach außen und innen uneiniges Grüppchen Staaten ohne tatsächliches Ziel und nicht einmal ansatzweise in der Lage dem Big Brother in Übersee in wichtigen Gesellschaftsfragen die Stirn, geschweige denn paroli zu bieten...
> Ein Konstrukt, gegründet aus wirtschaftlichem Denken, dass das Handeln bis heute prägt. Mit einer Bürokratie, die den Menschen innerhalb dieser Gemeinschaft ferner und fremder nicht sein könnte und mit Gremien, die teilweise sogar beschlussunfähig sind oder nur auf dem Papier existieren (Stichwort Korruptionskontrolle).
> 
> ... aber auch das hat mit Afghanistan alles nichts mehr zu tun...


Es ist doch völlig irrsinnig soetwas ohne halbwegs einheitlichen wirtschaftlichen Unterbau zu wollen, schließlich ist die immer betroffen, ob es nun um den Klimaschutz, den Verbraucherschutz oder eben nur die Möglichkeiten zum Export von Waren geht. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass gerade wir als Exportweltmeister vom EU-Binnenmarkt leben. Dass die politische Einheit dem ganzen etwas hinterherhinkt und gestärkt werden muss, vor allem auch durch mehr Bürgernähe, ist allerdings richtig.


----------



## NCphalon (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich hätt sie garnet erst hingeschickt, wir ham da einfach nix zu suchen. Die Bundeswehr is dazu da, Deutschland im Verteidigungsfall zu verteidigen un net um irgendwelchen Behauptungen der US-Regierung nachzugehn.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (25. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Da ging es allerdings nur um den Lissabon-Vertrag .......



Ja, bei der letzten Abstimmung .... aber mir ging es *ganz allgemein* um das Mitspracherecht der Bürger, wenn es so grundlegende und elementare Dinge betrifft.
Egal ob sich nun ein Land einem Staatenbund anschließen soll oder ob sich das eigene Land an einem völkerrechtswidrigen (ja, ist es für mich immer noch) Krieg gegen ein anderes Land beteiligen darf.
Da reicht es nicht, den Souverän nur mal alle paar Jahre an die Wahlurne zu lassen und hernach darf er wieder die Fre**e halten!


----------



## Väinämöinen (26. Dezember 2009)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Ja, bei der letzten Abstimmung .... aber mir ging es *ganz allgemein* um das Mitspracherecht der Bürger, wenn es so grundlegende und elementare Dinge betrifft.
> Egal ob sich nun ein Land einem Staatenbund anschließen soll oder ob sich das eigene Land an einem völkerrechtswidrigen (ja, ist es für mich immer noch) Krieg gegen ein anderes Land beteiligen darf.
> Da reicht es nicht, den Souverän nur mal alle paar Jahre an die Wahlurne zu lassen und hernach darf er wieder die Fre**e halten!


Erstmal ist das, was Afghanistan angeht, allerdings eine reine Sachfrage. Haben wir den Bündnisfall oder haben wir ihn nicht? Und wenn der festgestellt wird, dann ist das für uns eben mehr oder weniger ein Vetreidigungsfall und wir sind zur Hilfe verpflichtet. Sicherlich kann man dann noch darüber diskutieren, wie man sich beteiligt, aber nichtmehr ob. Und wenn sich über die Tour "aber eigentlich ist es doch garkeiner" rausreden will, dann hat das ein Gericht festzustellen und nicht irgendeine Befragung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Moderne Kriegsführung ist ohne Aufklärung undenkbar, das ist eines der wichtigsten Elemente überhaupt.
> Und auf Seiten der Afghanen dürfte der Eindruck auch kein anderer sein - die sehen nämlich nur Kampfflugzeuge mit deutschen Markierungen über sich. Ob die Dinger unterm Rumpf Bomben oder Kamerabehälter sind, wird sicherlich kaum jemand erkennen - wird auch kaum jemanden interessieren, siehe ersten Absatz.


Nur dürfte es vom Boden aus ziemlich schwierig sien diese Markierungen zu erkennen und wer rauskriegt, dass er da gerade ein deustches Flugzeug gesehen hat, der dürfte dann auch rausfinden können, dass sie keine bomben abwerfen.
Außerdem sind die Tornados, wie du selbst erkannt hast ja schlicht und ergreifend einfach notwendig und das nicht einfach nur um Taliban anzugreifen (was auch nicht immer negativ sein muss), sondern auch einfach um sich selbst zu verteidigen.
Diese Aufklärungsflüge gibt es also sowieso, sind auch nötig für den Einsatz
der Bundeswehr, also können sie auch durch die Luftwaffe ausgeführt werden. Und selbst wenn die it Kampflugzeugen verwechselt werden sollten, dann müssen wir das Risiko wohl einfach eingehen. Man kann das ja wohl kaum irgendwelchen anderen Ländern aufhalsen, nur in der Hoffnung, dass deren Flugzeuge dann verwechselt werden.



> Der Deutsche Geheimdienst hat vom deutschen Souverän aber nie den Auftrag erhalten, sowas zu machen. Und da ist es dann egal, ob der BND im Rahmen seines offiziellen Auftrages vernünftig/sinnvoll arbeiten kann, oder nicht - wenn staatliche Einrichtungen außer Kontrolle raten, ist das imho höchst bedenklich. Insbesondere da der BND (neben der Bundeswehr - und die ist auch nicht besser, sie Klein&Co) eine der wenigen Institutionen ist, die tatsächlich unbeschränkte Möglichkeiten haben, sobald sie sich nicht mehr an die Vorgaben halten.


Natürlich muss sichergestellt sein, dass die betreffenden Ausschüsse wissen, was da passiert, aber ich sehe das große Problem einfach nicht. Dass der Souverän, also das Volk, als letztes informiert wird, ist doch nur logisch, schließlich wäre es sonst kein GEHEIMdienst. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass der Bundeswehr-Einsatz auch einen BND-Einsatz notwendig macht und er eben doch genau das tut, was wir von ihm erwarten. Er sammelt Informationen um deustche Bürger (mit und ohne Uniform) zu schützen und das tut man nunmal da, wo die bösen Jungs sitzen. Das ist ncihts anderes, wie wenn die Polizei irgendwo tätig wird.



> Es geht nicht darum, dass die Bundeswehr UAVs einsetzt, es geht darum, dass bereits heute weiß, dass sie das in identischer Weise in 2 Jahren machen wird, obwohl für jeden ersichtlich ist, dass die Herangehensweise eher vorgestern denn heute hätte geändert werden müssen.


Und was hat das nun mit den UAVs zu tun? Die einzige Änderung der Herangehensweiße, die die Dinger überflüssig macht, wäre ein kompletter Abzug und der ist im Moment eben nicht in Planung.



> Man könnte ja mal da investieren, anstatt bei der Bundeswehr...


Natürlich, sofern man die Bundeswehr einmotten will.



> Im Falle Afghanistans gab es aber sowieso offizielle Unterstützung seitens der Taliban für ObL. Da stellt sich nur die Frage, unter welchen Bedingungen ein Angriff als Kriegserklärung einer Gruppierung gewertet werden kann, wenn sich diese Gruppierung nicht zu diesem bekennt und man keine Erkenntniss darüber hat und man darauf einen Angriff gegen eine andere Gruppierung gründen kann, die man bislang nicht einmal als (Staats)Macht anerkannt hat.


Natürlich hatte amn Erkenntnisse darüber, wer es war, man ist ja nicht zufällig nach Afghanistan marschiert. Die wurden den NATO-Partnern auch vorgelegt und haben diese ausreichend zufriedengestellt, weshalb es ja auch eine rege Beteiligung gibt. 



> Es gibt jede Menge Kräfte, die die UN liebend gern reformieren würden.
> Die Frage ist, warum einer der derjenigen machen sollte, die von der derzeitigen Situation profitieren - denn das sind die einzigen, die sie ändern könnten.


Gegen deren Willen ist es aber unmöglich.



> In der EU lag das Hauptproblem darin, das feste Regelungen bezüglich der Machtverhältnisse und z.T. recht detaillierte Regelungen bezüglich der Zuständigkeiten getroffen wurden. Damit waren sehr viele Aspekte betroffen, die direkt den Grundsätzen/-interessen einiger Beteiligter wiedersprach. Die finale Hürde bestand dann darin, dass das ganze auch punktuell auch noch von Leuten ratifiziert werden musste, die sich nie näher damit auseinander gesetzt haben. (alias "Wähler")
> UN wäre wensentlich einfacher, da geht es vorerst nur darum, überhaupt eine Struktur zu schaffen, die nicht mehr durch einen festen Kreis von Vetomächten gelähmt wird. Die ist in Form der Vollversammlung sogar schon vorhanden, nur nicht zuständig.


Ach komm, das Geschachere mit den Polen (wo sie Stimmen für die von Deutschen im WWII getöteten wollten usw.) war einfach nur ein Mittel der Regierung um mehr Stimmen und mehr Macht zu kriegen. und egnauso wäre es in der Vollversammlung, wenn die was zu entscheiden hätte. Da sind dann nämlich nationale Interessen betroffen, also wird jeder zusehen, dass ermöglichst viel Einfluss hat.



> Hat die UN bislang nicht und braucht sie eigentlich auch in Zukunft nicht. Die Regelungen, die gefällt werden, betreffen quasi immer moralisch/rechtliche Grundsätze und zwischenstaatliche Beziehungen. Da spielt die Bevölkerungszahl keine Rolle. Es gibt auch keine regionalen Sonderregelungen oder ähnliches.


Nur wird da nicht nach Kriterien wie Recht oder Moral abgestimmt, sondern nach dem Nutzen, den man daraus zieht.



> Die 3 wären vermutlich sehr froh, wenn andere das genauso so sehen würden, wie du. Dummerweise haben sich eine ganze Reihe von Staatsoberhäuptern darauf geeinigt, dass sie bei Ahmadinedschads Innenpolitik ein Wörtchen mitreden wollen - und da kommen Einrichtungen wie die UN ins Spiel, damit das ganze möglichst nicht in einen Krieg ausartet.


In seinem Fall ist es allerdings die Frage, ob man sich ein Nichtstun leisten kann. Zwar bin ich nicht davon überzeugt,d ass sich ein Angriff irgendwie auszhalen würde, aber dass man jemandem, der die juden in's Meer treiben will, nicht  auch noch bei seinem Streben nach Atomwaffen unterstützt, ist doch völlig legitim.



> Und z.B. die CO2-Emissionen der USA und Chinas sollten dir nicht egal sein und würden auch in den Zuständigkeitsbereich der UN fallen - der aber die Hände gebunden sind, das sie keinerlei Möglichkeit hat, Beschlüsse gegen einen dieser Staaten zu verabschieden.


Sie sind mir auch nicht egal, nur beschränkt sich das in dem Fall auf eine Diskussionsplattform. Es ist ja nicht so, dass da irgendwer zum Klimaschutz gezwungen werden könnte.



> Es ist bereits einklagbar, nur fehlt es eben an einem System, dass die Urteile des IGH auch durchsetzt. So wie es ist, wird das Völkerrecht nach belieben umdeffiniert/gebrochen und keiner tut was dagegen.


Der IGH ist in der Praxis doch völlig ohne Bedeutung.  Und natürlich wird alles immer nur zum eigenen Vorteil umgedeutelt, man wäre ja auch schön blöd das nicht zu tun.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Nur dürfte es vom Boden aus ziemlich schwierig sien diese Markierungen zu erkennen und wer rauskriegt, dass er da gerade ein deustches Flugzeug gesehen hat, der dürfte dann auch rausfinden können, dass sie keine bomben abwerfen.



Ich weiß nicht genau, wie die Tornados in Afghanistan eingesetzt werden - aber afaik ist der Tiefstflug eine ihre Paradedisziplinen. Da sollte es kein Problem sein, die Hohheitskennzeichen zu erkennen. Zudem gibt es schlichtweg nur drei Möglichkeiten, wem ein Tornado in Afghanistan gehören könnte 
Bombenabwürfe dagegen ließen sich (gerade im Tiefflug) nur aus räumlich eng umgrenzten Bereichen beobachten, An- und Abflug werden von einer vielfach größeren Zahl an Leuten beobachtet. (Zumal Personen im nicht-bombardierten Gebiet sich ggf. auch zu dieser Gruppe zählen und nicht auf die Idee kommen, dass es gar kein Angriff war)



> Außerdem sind die Tornados, wie du selbst erkannt hast ja schlicht und ergreifend einfach notwendig und das nicht einfach nur um Taliban anzugreifen (was auch nicht immer negativ sein muss), sondern auch einfach um sich selbst zu verteidigen.
> Diese Aufklärungsflüge gibt es also sowieso, sind auch nötig für den Einsatz
> der Bundeswehr, also können sie auch durch die Luftwaffe ausgeführt werden. Und selbst wenn die it Kampflugzeugen verwechselt werden sollten, dann müssen wir das Risiko wohl einfach eingehen. Man kann das ja wohl kaum irgendwelchen anderen Ländern aufhalsen, nur in der Hoffnung, dass deren Flugzeuge dann verwechselt werden.



Ich sag ja nicht, dass die Aufklärung im Rahmen der militärischen Aktionen in Afghanistan nicht sinnvoll wäre - des Überlasse ich der Bundeswehr. Ich konzentriere mich darauf, wie die Bundeswehr von den Afghanen wahrgenommen wird und wie die Einsätze der deutschen Bevölkerung präsentiert werden. Und da bleibt festzuhalten
- Deutsche Kampfflugzeuge fliegen Einsätze über Afghanistan, die Bundeswehr präsentiert sich als Aggressor und kann demnach nicht auf Akzeptanz in der afghanischen Bevölkerung hoffen
- Deutsche Kampfflugzeuge spielen eine Schlüsselrolle für alliierte Kampfhandlungen in Afghanistan, die Bundeswehr befindet sich nicht in einer Friedensmission, wie die Bundesregierung gegnüber der Bevölkerung behauptet (=lügt)



> Natürlich muss sichergestellt sein, dass die betreffenden Ausschüsse wissen, was da passiert, aber ich sehe das große Problem einfach nicht. Dass der Souverän, also das Volk, als letztes informiert wird, ist doch nur logisch, schließlich wäre es sonst kein GEHEIMdienst.



Der grundlegende Rahmen, in dem ein Geheimdienst opperiert, ist keineswegs geheim und sollte, entsprechend seiner Bedeutung, in einer Demokratie durch das Volk legitimiert sein. Auf keinen Fall darf er vor ihm versteckt werden.



> Und was hat das nun mit den UAVs zu tun? Die einzige Änderung der Herangehensweiße, die die Dinger überflüssig macht, wäre ein kompletter Abzug und der ist im Moment eben nicht in Planung.



Die hier angesprochenen UAVs sind um längen zu groß, um sie z.B. für Sicherungsmaßnahmen im Wiederaufbau einzusetzen. Die machen nur Sinn, wenn man gezielt und über größere Entfernungen Angriffe gegen motorisierte und ggf. flüchtende Gegner oder befestige Stellungen durchführen möchte.
Und die Meldungen erwecken nicht den Eindruck, als wäre das ganze nur "was anderes ist eben nicht in Planung". Die scheinen sich sehr sicher zu sein, dass sie auch in 2 Jahren noch derartige Kampfeinsätze durchführen, die eigentlich ein gutes Stück oberhalb dessen liegen, was zu der Friedensmission gehören muss, mit der sie beauftragt ist.
Ich würde sogar soweit gehen zu behaupten, das 50% der Einsatzszenarien für derartige Systeme eine Eskalation im Vergleich zur heutigen Lage darstellen.




> Natürlich hatte amn Erkenntnisse darüber, wer es war, man ist ja nicht zufällig nach Afghanistan marschiert. Die wurden den NATO-Partnern auch vorgelegt und haben diese ausreichend zufriedengestellt, weshalb es ja auch eine rege Beteiligung gibt.



In ner Demokratie braucht etwas imho etwas mehr Legitimation, als etwas, dass bei Betrachtung des Verhaltens dritter wahrscheinlich sein könnte...



> In seinem Fall ist es allerdings die Frage, ob man sich ein Nichtstun leisten kann. Zwar bin ich nicht davon überzeugt,d ass sich ein Angriff irgendwie auszhalen würde, aber dass man jemandem, der die juden in's Meer treiben will, nicht  auch noch bei seinem Streben nach Atomwaffen unterstützt, ist doch völlig legitim.



Moralisch ist das sicherlich so.
Es stellt sich aber die Frage, ob eine Nation, die bereits dreimal Lügengeschichten inszeniert hat, um einen Angriffskrieg zu begründen und ihrerseits zumindest unterstützend an der Diskriminierung anderer Völker mitgewirkt hat, sich ernsthaft auf Moral berufen sollte? Imho können die USA sich auf diesem Wege nicht mehr legitimisieren. Auf juristischen/völkerrechtlichen sowieso nicht, da es bislang nur Aktionen der USA im Iran, aber keine iranischen außerhalb gab.
Bleiben imho zwei Optionen
- eine funktionierende, gerechte internationale Gemeinschaft, die sowas entscheiden könnte (= reformierte UN): fehlt
- das Recht des Stärkeren (eine ""Legitimation"", auf die man leider keine gerechte, friedliche Welt bauen kann)



> Sie sind mir auch nicht egal, nur beschränkt sich das in dem Fall auf eine Diskussionsplattform. Es ist ja nicht so, dass da irgendwer zum Klimaschutz gezwungen werden könnte.



Wenn die UN entsprechende Befugnisse hätte und z.B. in einem demokratischen Prozess global geltende Regeln erlassen könnte, dann wäre das anders. Kopenhagen war ein rein freiwilliger Prozess, in dem sich jeder geweigert hat, irgendwas zu machen, wenn nicht alle mitmachen - das kann nicht funktionieren.
Mit einer 2/3tel Mehrheit beschlossene Wirtschaftssanktionen gegen alle, deren CO2 Ausstoß höher als X Tonnen/Kopf&Jahr liegt oder sich in den letzten 5 Jahren um X% erhöht hat, hätte dagegen sofortige Folgen. Aber sowas kann die UN eben höchstens als Statement in der Vollversammlung verabschieden, nicht als verbindliche Resolution im Sicherheitsrat, weil da 50% der Haupt"opfer" ein Vetorecht haben... (Demokratie FTW. Vielleicht sollte man lieber in New York statt in Kabul oder Teheran einmarschieren?)



> Der IGH ist in der Praxis doch völlig ohne Bedeutung.  Und natürlich wird alles immer nur zum eigenen Vorteil umgedeutelt, man wäre ja auch schön blöd das nicht zu tun.



Was sagt es über eine Welt aus, wenn Menschenrechte, Rechtsstaatlichkeit und Gerechtigkeit/Fairness in die Kategorie "schön blöd" fallen?


----------



## Väinämöinen (26. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau, wie die Tornados in Afghanistan eingesetzt werden - aber afaik ist der Tiefstflug eine ihre Paradedisziplinen. Da sollte es kein Problem sein, die Hohheitskennzeichen zu erkennen. Zudem gibt es schlichtweg nur drei Möglichkeiten, wem ein Tornado in Afghanistan gehören könnte
> Bombenabwürfe dagegen ließen sich (gerade im Tiefflug) nur aus räumlich eng umgrenzten Bereichen beobachten, An- und Abflug werden von einer vielfach größeren Zahl an Leuten beobachtet. (Zumal Personen im nicht-bombardierten Gebiet sich ggf. auch zu dieser Gruppe zählen und nicht auf die Idee kommen, dass es gar kein Angriff war)


IMO macht es keinen großen Unterschied, wie tief das Ding fliegt, das ist immer schwer zu erkennen. Wirklich groß sind die Hoheitszeichen ja nun nicht. Und wer das überhaupt als Tornado erkennt und dann noch weiß, welche Länder die einsetzen, der wird auch wissen, wozu die deustchen Tornados eingesetzt werden.



> Ich sag ja nicht, dass die Aufklärung im Rahmen der militärischen Aktionen in Afghanistan nicht sinnvoll wäre - des Überlasse ich der Bundeswehr. Ich konzentriere mich darauf, wie die Bundeswehr von den Afghanen wahrgenommen wird und wie die Einsätze der deutschen Bevölkerung präsentiert werden. Und da bleibt festzuhalten
> - Deutsche Kampfflugzeuge fliegen Einsätze über Afghanistan, die Bundeswehr präsentiert sich als Aggressor und kann demnach nicht auf Akzeptanz in der afghanischen Bevölkerung hoffen
> - Deutsche Kampfflugzeuge spielen eine Schlüsselrolle für alliierte Kampfhandlungen in Afghanistan, die Bundeswehr befindet sich nicht in einer Friedensmission, wie die Bundesregierung gegnüber der Bevölkerung behauptet (=lügt)


Natürlich wird immer versucht das ganze möglichst positiv zu verkaufen und es war ja auch von Anfang an klar, dass das nicht mit dem Kosovo vergleichbar ist, sondern das, was man so schön als "friedenserzwingenden Einsatz" bezeichnet.
Sicherlich steht man imagemäßig schlecht da, wenn man mal wieder ein paar Zivilisten umgenietet hat, aber auch das akzeptieren die Afghanen in gewissen Grenzen, denn sie wissen, dass es ganz ohne Kolateralschäden nunmal nicht geht. Zu einem militärischen Auftritt gibt es aber einfach keine Alternative.



> Der grundlegende Rahmen, in dem ein Geheimdienst opperiert, ist keineswegs geheim und sollte, entsprechend seiner Bedeutung, in einer Demokratie durch das Volk legitimiert sein. Auf keinen Fall darf er vor ihm versteckt werden.


Sonderlich gut im Verstecken sind sie dann aber nicht  Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren, was du konkret mit dem "grundlegende Rahmen" meinst. Abhöhren ist IMHO zum Beispiel durchaus ein Kerngebiet von Geheimdiensten, ohne das man den BND direkt abschaffen könnte.



> Die hier angesprochenen UAVs sind um längen zu groß, um sie z.B. für Sicherungsmaßnahmen im Wiederaufbau einzusetzen. Die machen nur Sinn, wenn man gezielt und über größere Entfernungen Angriffe gegen motorisierte und ggf. flüchtende Gegner oder befestige Stellungen durchführen möchte.


Heron und Eurohawk sind doch ganz normale Aufklärungsdrohen und keineswegs zu groß. Langfristig werden solche Drohen die Recce-Tornados vermutlich sogar ganz oder zumindest fast ganz ersetzen und was ist gegen 24+ Studen Flugzeit einzuwenden. Natürlich geht es dabei nicht nur um lang geplante Aufklärungsflüge, sondern auch um die Möglichkeit zur Unterstützung von kämpfenden Einheiten, aber das ist doch vollkommen OK. Wird irgendwo ein Patroullie angegriffen, dann ist so ein Ding praktisch und die Anschaffung damit absolut sinnvoll.



> Und die Meldungen erwecken nicht den Eindruck, als wäre das ganze nur "was anderes ist eben nicht in Planung". Die scheinen sich sehr sicher zu sein, dass sie auch in 2 Jahren noch derartige Kampfeinsätze durchführen, die eigentlich ein gutes Stück oberhalb dessen liegen, was zu der Friedensmission gehören muss, mit der sie beauftragt ist.
> Ich würde sogar soweit gehen zu behaupten, das 50% der Einsatzszenarien für derartige Systeme eine Eskalation im Vergleich zur heutigen Lage darstellen.


Selbst wenn man in 2 Jahren schon abgezogen wäre, müsste man bis zu einem solchen Beschluss Vorbereitungen für ein weiteres Engagement treffen. Angeschafft würden Drohnen doch sowieso und bis EADS selber welche liefern kann, überbrückt man jetzt halt mit der Heron (und subventioniert dabei gleich noch Rheinmetall). 



> In ner Demokratie braucht etwas imho etwas mehr Legitimation, als etwas, dass bei Betrachtung des Verhaltens dritter wahrscheinlich sein könnte...


Der Punkt ist doch, dass die Beweise anscheinend vorhanden waren.



> Moralisch ist das sicherlich so.
> Es stellt sich aber die Frage, ob eine Nation, die bereits dreimal Lügengeschichten inszeniert hat, um einen Angriffskrieg zu begründen und ihrerseits zumindest unterstützend an der Diskriminierung anderer Völker mitgewirkt hat, sich ernsthaft auf Moral berufen sollte? Imho können die USA sich auf diesem Wege nicht mehr legitimisieren. Auf juristischen/völkerrechtlichen sowieso nicht, da es bislang nur Aktionen der USA im Iran, aber keine iranischen außerhalb gab.
> Bleiben imho zwei Optionen
> - eine funktionierende, gerechte internationale Gemeinschaft, die sowas entscheiden könnte (= reformierte UN): fehlt
> - das Recht des Stärkeren (eine ""Legitimation"", auf die man leider keine gerechte, friedliche Welt bauen kann)


Bei der Moral geht eben jeder irgendwann mal Kompromisse ein, wenn es sich als die für einen selbst nützlichere Alternative erweist. Dass weiß man auch in den USA und besonders die, die Entscheidungen zu treffen haben und auch, dass hinterher alles schöner verkauft wird, als es eigentlich ist.
Und ja, der Iran macht das alles etwas subtiler und finanziert nur Terroristen, weil ihnen das gerade eher gelegen kommt. Aber Saubermänner sind auch die nicht.



> Wenn die UN entsprechende Befugnisse hätte und z.B. in einem demokratischen Prozess global geltende Regeln erlassen könnte, dann wäre das anders. Kopenhagen war ein rein freiwilliger Prozess, in dem sich jeder geweigert hat, irgendwas zu machen, wenn nicht alle mitmachen - das kann nicht funktionieren.
> Mit einer 2/3tel Mehrheit beschlossene Wirtschaftssanktionen gegen alle, deren CO2 Ausstoß höher als X Tonnen/Kopf&Jahr liegt oder sich in den letzten 5 Jahren um X% erhöht hat, hätte dagegen sofortige Folgen. Aber sowas kann die UN eben höchstens als Statement in der Vollversammlung verabschieden, nicht als verbindliche Resolution im Sicherheitsrat, weil da 50% der Haupt"opfer" ein Vetorecht haben... (Demokratie FTW. Vielleicht sollte man lieber in New York statt in Kabul oder Teheran einmarschieren?)


Und warum sollten wir uns in einem demokratischen Prozess irgendwas von Diktatoren vorschreiben lassen, die selbst nicht demokratisch legitimiert sind? Da sehe ich eigentlich nämlich keinen Grund zu.



> Was sagt es über eine Welt aus, wenn Menschenrechte, Rechtsstaatlichkeit und Gerechtigkeit/Fairness in die Kategorie "schön blöd" fallen?


Dass die meisten Leute praktisch denken?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Sonderlich gut im Verstecken sind sie dann aber nicht  Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren, was du konkret mit dem "grundlegende Rahmen" meinst. Abhöhren ist IMHO zum Beispiel durchaus ein Kerngebiet von Geheimdiensten, ohne das man den BND direkt abschaffen könnte.



Damit meine ich z.B. auf welche Regionen und Themen sich Einsätze konzentrieren. Ich erwarte vom BND, dass er sich mit wichtigeren Dingen beschäftigt, als potentiellen militärischen Angriffszielen in einem Bauerndorf (fast) auf der anderen Seite des Erdballs.



> Heron und Eurohawk sind doch ganz normale Aufklärungsdrohen und keineswegs zu groß.



Euro/Globalhawk ist afaik das größte autonome Flugobjekt, dass es gibt.
Und beide sind für die strategische Aufklärung konzipiert, für eine Geleitschutzfunktion im Rahmen eines Wiederaufbauprogramms bringen sie einem wenig.



> Der Punkt ist doch, dass die Beweise anscheinend vorhanden waren.



Der Punkt ist das "anscheinend".
Es ist gibt noch nicht einmal ein "gewesen sein sollen". Verlangen könnte man so langsam aber sicher ein "vorlagen".




> Und warum sollten wir uns in einem demokratischen Prozess irgendwas von Diktatoren vorschreiben lassen, die selbst nicht demokratisch legitimiert sind? Da sehe ich eigentlich nämlich keinen Grund zu.



Die Mehrheit der Staaten dieser Welt wird (trotz allem) nicht von Diktatoren regiert, also gibt es da nicht nur keinen Grund, sondern auch keine Möglichkeit zu.


----------



## Väinämöinen (27. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Damit meine ich z.B. auf welche Regionen und Themen sich Einsätze konzentrieren. Ich erwarte vom BND, dass er sich mit wichtigeren Dingen beschäftigt, als potentiellen militärischen Angriffszielen in einem Bauerndorf (fast) auf der anderen Seite des Erdballs.


Sowas ergibt sich idR doch mehr oder weniger von selbst. Man ist eben da, wo die jeweilige Regierung ihre Interessen sieht, da wo man Bedrohungen vermutet und da, wo einem befreundete Geheimdienste entsprechende Tipps gegeben haben. Dass der BND da Hilfe braucht, glaube ich nun nicht wirklich.



> Euro/Globalhawk ist afaik das größte autonome Flugobjekt, dass es gibt.
> Und beide sind für die strategische Aufklärung konzipiert, für eine Geleitschutzfunktion im Rahmen eines Wiederaufbauprogramms bringen sie einem wenig.


Sicherlich ist Global Hawk groß, aber Heron etwa mit dem Predator vergleichbar und damit völlig in Ordnung. Du wirst die ja auch kaum einem konkreten Projekt zuteilen und denen dann ständig hinterherfliegen, sondern erst bei Bedarf abkommandieren.
Außerdem hat man zusätzlich ja immernoch LUNA, aber deren Einsatzbereich hat mit 3-4h Flugzeit und ca. 65km Reichweite einfach Grenzen.



> Der Punkt ist das "anscheinend".
> Es ist gibt noch nicht einmal ein "gewesen sein sollen". Verlangen könnte man so langsam aber sicher ein "vorlagen".


Ich geb ja zu, dass es blöd ist immer nur zu sagen, es hat sich im Nachhinein als richtig erwiesen, also muss man es gewusst haben. Und viel mehr als da in Wikipedia steht, kann ich natürlich auch nicht sagen. Jedenfalls kannte amn die meisten Attentäter schon lange und hatte entsprechnde Akten (deshalb ja auch die Kritik an der CIA, weil die gepennt haben) und hat dann wohl Gespräche abgehört, die sie mit Osama in Verbindung bringen.
Dass nicht alles veröffentlich wurde, kann IMHO viele Gründe haben. So steht im September 11 attacks - Evidence document presented by the British Government der Engländer, die in einer eigenen Untersuchung zum selben Ergebnis gekommen sind eben auch:



> There is evidence of a very specific nature relating to the guilt of Bin Laden and his associates that is too sensitive to release.





> _This document does not purport to provide a prosecutable case against Usama Bin Laden in a court of law. Intelligence often cannot be used evidentially, due both to the strict rules of admissibility and to the need to protect the safety of sources. But on the basis of all the information available HMG is confident of its conclusions as expressed in this document._







> Die Mehrheit der Staaten dieser Welt wird (trotz allem) nicht von Diktatoren regiert, also gibt es da nicht nur keinen Grund, sondern auch keine Möglichkeit zu.


Gut, dann sei das hiermit auf Staaten mit Parlament und Scheinwahlen erweitert.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (28. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Erstmal ist das, was Afghanistan angeht, allerdings eine reine Sachfrage. Haben wir den Bündnisfall oder haben wir ihn nicht? Und wenn der festgestellt wird, dann ist das für uns eben mehr oder weniger ein Vetreidigungsfall und wir sind zur Hilfe verpflichtet. Sicherlich kann man dann noch darüber diskutieren, wie man sich beteiligt, aber nichtmehr ob. Und wenn sich über die Tour "aber eigentlich ist es doch garkeiner" rausreden will, dann hat das ein Gericht festzustellen und nicht irgendeine Befragung.


Also die Beteiligung an einem Völkerrechtsverstoß ist eine "reine Sachfrage" und da haben sich die Bürger nicht einzumischen.... wieder was gelernt.
Dass das Konstrukt des Bündnis-V-Falls keine demokratische Legitimation darstellt, wurde ja bereits mehrfach erörtert. Dass nun natürlich verkehrte Welt gespielt werden soll und der Souverän erst mal das Gericht befragen muss um seine demokratischen Rechte wahrnehmen zu dürfen, diesen Wahnsinn zu stoppen, ist mir allerdings auch neu.



> ruyven_macaran schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was sagt es über eine Welt aus, wenn Menschenrechte, Rechtsstaatlichkeit und Gerechtigkeit/Fairness in die Kategorie "schön blöd" fallen?
> ...


Da hast du ja wieder ein Meisterstück der Argumentationskunst abgeliefert.
Im Umkehrschluss heißt deine Version nichts anderes, als dass Völkermord, Terror und Diktaturen völlig legitim sind, denn praktisch funktionieren sie sehr gut und sind probate Mittel zur Durchsetzung eigener Ziele. 
UND: 
Wenn unsere Spielregeln rechtsstaatlicher Demokratie nichts Wert sind, weil sie praktisch eh nicht angewendet werden (oder nur dann, wenn sie Eigeninteressen dienen), hat unsere rechtsstaatliche Demokratie ebenso wenig ethische Legitimation auf ihr Handeln  gegenüber Menschenrechts- und Staatsrechtsverletzern/-ungen und ebenso wenig überlegenen gesellschaftlichen Wert ggü. Diktaturen und Terrorregimes.

Die ganze Diskussion zeigt mir übrigens sehr deutlich, welchen Stellenwert unsere demokratischen Grundrechte und ethischen Ansprüche in unserer Gesellschaft haben, welches Ansehen sie in Teilen der Bevölkerung genießen und wer die wahren Feinde der rechtsstaatlichen Demokratie tatsächlich sind.

Edit: Der letzte Absatz gilt auch im Bezug auf den "Oberst_Klein_Thread". Absolut erschreckend, was für Gedankengut sich da bei manchen ansammelt.


thx


----------



## Väinämöinen (28. Dezember 2009)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Also die Beteiligung an einem Völkerrechtsverstoß ist eine "reine Sachfrage" und da haben sich die Bürger nicht einzumischen.... wieder was gelernt.
> Dass das Konstrukt des Bündnis-V-Falls keine demokratische Legitimation darstellt, wurde ja bereits mehrfach erörtert. Dass nun natürlich verkehrte Welt gespielt werden soll und der Souverän erst mal das Gericht befragen muss um seine demokratischen Rechte wahrnehmen zu dürfen, diesen Wahnsinn zu stoppen, ist mir allerdings auch neu.


Der Bündnisfall ist eben eine direkte Folge unserer NATO-Mitgliedschaft und mit der waren die meisten Leute vermutlich immer zufrieden, jedenfalls bis man dann halt selber mal was tun musste. Außerdem ist das hier eine repräsentative Demokratie, wenn du also keinen Bündnisfall mehr willst, dann wähle eine Partei, die aus der NATO aussteigen will. Darüberhinaus ist Afghanistan doch erstmal nur deiner Meinung nach ein Völkerrechtsverstoß.




> Da hast du ja wieder ein Meisterstück der Argumentationskunst abgeliefert.
> Im Umkehrschluss heißt deine Version nichts anderes, als dass Völkermord, Terror und Diktaturen völlig legitim sind, denn praktisch funktionieren sie sehr gut und sind probate Mittel zur Durchsetzung eigener Ziele.
> UND:
> Wenn unsere Spielregeln rechtsstaatlicher Demokratie nichts Wert sind, weil sie praktisch eh nicht angewendet werden (oder nur dann, wenn sie Eigeninteressen dienen), hat unsere rechtsstaatliche Demokratie ebenso wenig ethische Legitimation auf ihr Handeln  gegenüber Menschenrechts- und Staatsrechtsverletzern/-ungen und ebenso wenig überlegenen gesellschaftlichen Wert ggü. Diktaturen und Terrorregimes.
> ...


Das hat nichts mit Legitimation zu tun oder mit der Frage, ob ich das für richtig halte. Nur sind das eben alles Sachen, die in der Realität vorkommen und mit denen wir zu einem gewissen Grad einfach leben müssen. Die Kunst ist jetzt eben sich die Hände nur möglichst wenig schmutzig zu machen und dabei selbst nicht auf der Strecke zu bleiben.


----------



## hzdriver (28. Dezember 2009)

Ja , wir haben dort nichts zu suchen ! mfg


----------



## herethic (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich sage raus da.Wir sind eh nur der Opiumbewacher für die Usa damit die den zweitgrössten Opiumhandel der Welt haben.Die Afghanen wollen uns eh nicht(nur 2% sind froh über den Einsatz)und das sollte man Respektieren.Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher,nein ich weiß es,dass es der Bevölkerung unter der Achsoschlimmen Taliban(sagt mit bitte was ander so schlecht war)besser geht als unter einer Pro-Westlichen Regierung,die nicht die Interessen der Afghanischen Bevölkerung vertritt,sondern die der 1.Weltstaaten und in einem Zustand bei dem jeden Tag dutzende Zivilisten sterben und die Infrastruktur des Landes immer weiter Zerstört.Und wir haben dort nichts zu suchen,es geht uns nicht an.Durch unser Eingreifen wird alles nur schlimmer.


----------



## Väinämöinen (28. Dezember 2009)

thrian schrieb:


> Wir sind eh nur der Opiumbewacher für die Usa damit die den zweitgrössten Opiumhandel der Welt haben.


Genau, jetzt sind die USA also schon Opiumfarmer. Das Zeug gehört doch wohl eher irgendwelchen Warlords, mit denen man es sich aktuell leider nicht verscherzen kann.
Und wenn man es den Bauern nicht einfach verbieten kann, muss man ihnen wohl oder übel einen vergleichbaren Preis zahlen, für Produkte, die eigentlich weniger wert sind. Das Geld käme dann aber zu einem nicht zu unterschätzenden Teil vom deutschen Steuerzahler und der sieht sowas nicht gerne. 



> Die Afghanen wollen uns eh nicht(nur 2% sind froh über den Einsatz)und das sollte man Respektieren.


Hast du für die 2% eine Quelle? Dass die begeisterung der Afghanen etwas zu wünschen übrig lässt, war mir klar, aber das erscheint mir doch etwas neidrig. Außerdem dient der Einsatz durchaus auch deutschen Sicherheitsinteressen.



> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher,nein ich weiß es,dass es der Bevölkerung unter der Achsoschlimmen Taliban(sagt mit bitte was ander so schlecht war)besser geht als unter einer Pro-Westlichen Regierung,die nicht die Interessen der Afghanischen Bevölkerung vertritt,sondern die der 1.Weltstaaten und in einem Zustand bei dem jeden Tag dutzende Zivilisten sterben und die Infrastruktur des Landes immer weiter Zerstört.


Von welcher Infrastruktur sprichst du? Sowas gibt es doch spätestens seit dem Bürgerkrieg und der sowjetischen Besatzung nicht mehr. Außerdem ist es doch lächerlich hier (indirekt) zu behaupten, dass sich die Taliban, im Gegensatz zu den ISAF-Staaten, auch nur irgendwie um das Wohl der Bevölkerung gekümmert hätten. Alles was die wollten ist das Land zu erobern und den Leuten ihre gestörten Ideen aufzuzwingen. Unter der pro-westlichen Regierung (wobei das Land eigentlich eher von den Warlords regiert wird und sicher nicht von Karzai) darf man wieder Musik hören, zumindest in Ansätzen seine Meinung sage, dürfen Mädchen in die Schule gehen...
Das sind alles Dinge, für die es sich zu Kämpfen lohnt und die, wohl weil aktuelle Generationen sie nicht erkämpfen mussten, sondern einfach gegeben waren, leider auch hierzulande immer weniger geschätzt werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Gut, dann sei das hiermit auf Staaten mit Parlament und Scheinwahlen erweitert.



Die hab ich bereits bereits berücksichtigt.
Ohne Scheinwahlen darf man afaik gar nicht erst in die UN 
Es mag sicherlich kein Staat der Welt perfekt hinsichtlich der Legitimation seiner Führung sein, aber die meisten bekommen es dann doch hin, dass die Wähler einen gewissen Einfluss auf die Wahl des Staatsoberhauptes haben und sich nicht einfach ein Diktator selbst einsetzt.



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Der Bündnisfall ist eben eine direkte Folge unserer NATO-Mitgliedschaft und mit der waren die meisten Leute vermutlich immer zufrieden, jedenfalls bis man dann halt selber mal was tun musste. Außerdem ist das hier eine repräsentative Demokratie, wenn du also keinen Bündnisfall mehr willst, dann wähle eine Partei, die aus der NATO aussteigen will.



Als Nato-Mitglied haben wir aber auch Mitspracherecht bei der Entscheidung über einen "Bündnissfall" und afaik haben wir nicht versucht, dieses einzusetzen, um ein weniger überstürztes Vorgehen gegen Afghanistan zu erreichen.




Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Von welcher Infrastruktur sprichst du? Sowas gibt es doch spätestens seit dem Bürgerkrieg und der sowjetischen Besatzung nicht mehr. Außerdem ist es doch lächerlich hier (indirekt) zu behaupten, dass sich die Taliban, im Gegensatz zu den ISAF-Staaten, auch nur irgendwie um das Wohl der Bevölkerung gekümmert hätten. Alles was die wollten ist das Land zu erobern und den Leuten ihre gestörten Ideen aufzuzwingen. Unter der pro-westlichen Regierung (wobei das Land eigentlich eher von den Warlords regiert wird und sicher nicht von Karzai) darf man wieder Musik hören, zumindest in Ansätzen seine Meinung sage, dürfen Mädchen in die Schule gehen...
> Das sind alles Dinge, für die es sich zu Kämpfen lohnt und die, wohl weil aktuelle Generationen sie nicht erkämpfen mussten, sondern einfach gegeben waren, leider auch hierzulande immer weniger geschätzt werden.



Unter der Taliban bzw. einem Teil der lokalen Herrscher gab es durchaus so etwas wie Aufbau. Eine Komponenten beim Erfolg der Taliban war z.B. Recht und Ordnung - die haben eine eigene Polizei und ein (zum ersten mal seit Jahren funktionierendes) Gerichtssystem eingereichtet. Das ist ja der Zwiespalt, den man nie aus den Augen verlieren darf, wenn man die Afghanen dazu bringen will, einen zu unterstützen: Die Taliban haben bei weitem nicht das ganze Land erobert und unterdrückt. Sie waren die erste stabile Gruppierung nach einem Jahrzehnt andauernder, regionaler Machtkämpfe verschiedenster militarisierter Splittergruppen. Sicher, man konnte unter ihrer Herrschaft nicht auf der Straße Fußballspielen. Aber man konnte die Straße überqueren und sich sicher sein, dass man lebend auf der anderen Seite ankommt.
Nach einem Vierteljahrhundert Krieg kann letzteres als verdammt wertvolles Gut im Vergleich zu freien Wahlen und Gleichberechtigung erscheinen. (zumal die 50% der Bevölkerung, die traditionell was zu melden haben, nunmal eh kein großes Problem mit der Unterdrückung der Frau und mit islamischen Werten haben, ausgenommen Alkoholverbote)

Ähnliches ließ sich ja auch im nicht von der Taliban kontrollierten Teil beobachten: Mit Kabul&Umgebung ging es bergauf, weil die lokalen Machtinhaber es geschafft haben, intern für Ruhe zu sorgen und ihre Grenzen diplomatisch zu sichern. Dann fingen sie an, ausländisches Militär (ganz schlechte Idee in einem Land, dass in seiner gesamten Geschichte ständig unter dem Einfluss fremder Menschen gelitten hat) ins Land zu lassen, um diese Grenzen zu erweitern...
Und schon hatten die Radikalen wieder mehr Zulauf.


----------



## Väinämöinen (28. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die hab ich bereits bereits berücksichtigt.
> Ohne Scheinwahlen darf man afaik gar nicht erst in die UN
> Es mag sicherlich kein Staat der Welt perfekt hinsichtlich der Legitimation seiner Führung sein, aber die meisten bekommen es dann doch hin, dass die Wähler einen gewissen Einfluss auf die Wahl des Staatsoberhauptes haben und sich nicht einfach ein Diktator selbst einsetzt.


Die Chinesen gehen da für meinen Geschmack beispilsweise aber schon zu weit.



> Als Nato-Mitglied haben wir aber auch Mitspracherecht bei der Entscheidung über einen "Bündnissfall" und afaik haben wir nicht versucht, dieses einzusetzen, um ein weniger überstürztes Vorgehen gegen Afghanistan zu erreichen.


Nur dass dafür aktuell eben Poitiker zuständig sind und somit rein formal alles korrekt abgelaufen ist.



> Unter der Taliban bzw. einem Teil der lokalen Herrscher gab es durchaus so etwas wie Aufbau. Eine Komponenten beim Erfolg der Taliban war z.B. Recht und Ordnung - die haben eine eigene Polizei und ein (zum ersten mal seit Jahren funktionierendes) Gerichtssystem eingereichtet. Das ist ja der Zwiespalt, den man nie aus den Augen verlieren darf, wenn man die Afghanen dazu bringen will, einen zu unterstützen: Die Taliban haben bei weitem nicht das ganze Land erobert und unterdrückt. Sie waren die erste stabile Gruppierung nach einem Jahrzehnt andauernder, regionaler Machtkämpfe verschiedenster militarisierter Splittergruppen. Sicher, man konnte unter ihrer Herrschaft nicht auf der Straße Fußballspielen. Aber man konnte die Straße überqueren und sich sicher sein, dass man lebend auf der anderen Seite ankommt.
> Nach einem Vierteljahrhundert Krieg kann letzteres als verdammt wertvolles Gut im Vergleich zu freien Wahlen und Gleichberechtigung erscheinen. (zumal die 50% der Bevölkerung, die traditionell was zu melden haben, nunmal eh kein großes Problem mit der Unterdrückung der Frau und mit islamischen Werten haben, ausgenommen Alkoholverbote)
> 
> Ähnliches ließ sich ja auch im nicht von der Taliban kontrollierten Teil beobachten: Mit Kabul&Umgebung ging es bergauf, weil die lokalen Machtinhaber es geschafft haben, intern für Ruhe zu sorgen und ihre Grenzen diplomatisch zu sichern. Dann fingen sie an, ausländisches Militär (ganz schlechte Idee in einem Land, dass in seiner gesamten Geschichte ständig unter dem Einfluss fremder Menschen gelitten hat) ins Land zu lassen, um diese Grenzen zu erweitern...
> Und schon hatten die Radikalen wieder mehr Zulauf.


Das Problem sehe ich ein, nur können wir deren Form von Gerechtigkeit, so effektiv sie auch sein mag, wenn es einem bloß darum geht für Ruhe zu sorgen, weder anwenden noch irgendwie gut heißen. Unter anderem wegen der mießen Sicherheitslage, die alles andere behindert, regt es mich ja auch immer so auf, dass Deutschland sich als toller Polizeiausbilder verkauft, dabei in Wirklichkeit aber auf ganzer Linie versagt und somit nur bremst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Komponenten beim Erfolg der Taliban war z.B. Recht und Ordnung - die haben eine eigene Polizei und ein (zum ersten mal seit Jahren funktionierendes) Gerichtssystem eingereichtet.


 
Öhm, funktionierendes Gerichtssystem im Vergleich zu welchen Gerichtssystem? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sicher, man konnte unter ihrer Herrschaft nicht auf der Straße Fußballspielen. Aber man konnte die Straße überqueren und sich sicher sein, dass man lebend auf der anderen Seite ankommt.


 
Was unterscheidet denn die Talibanherrschaft von einer für und "normalen" Diktatur, die man in diversen afrikanischen Staaten so antreffen kann?
In anderen Diktaturen konnte man immerhin noch Fußball spielen und Musik hören.
Aber in beiden wurde man bestraft, wenn man seine Meinung frei äußern will.
Demzufolge halte ich die Talibanherrschaft doch für noch entdrückender als die eines anderen Regimes.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Die Chinesen gehen da für meinen Geschmack beispilsweise aber schon zu weit.



Für meinen Geschmack nicht nur die. Aber von einer "Diktatur" würde ich bei denen trotzdem nicht sprechen, die Regierung stützt sich da auf durchaus große (für chinesische Verhältnisse  ) Teile der Bevölkerung (zumindest soweit man das von außen beurteilen kann) - sie hat nur sehr fragwürdige Methoden (z.B. = ich würde jegliche wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit auf Regierungsebene ablehnen) sicherzustellen, dass das auch so bleibt.
Aber für sowas man nicht bis nach China, da findet man die ersten Ansätze schon in Italien.



> Nur dass dafür aktuell eben Poitiker zuständig sind und somit rein formal alles korrekt abgelaufen ist.



Manchmal geht es nicht nur um die Form, sondern auch die Inhalte. Und da hat bei Politikern imho der Wähler ein Wörtchen mitzureden - und irgendwie scheint der nicht der Meinung zu sein, dass die Bundeswehr nach Afghanistan sollte.



> Das Problem sehe ich ein, nur können wir deren Form von Gerechtigkeit, so effektiv sie auch sein mag, wenn es einem bloß darum geht für Ruhe zu sorgen, weder anwenden noch irgendwie gut heißen. Unter anderem wegen der mießen Sicherheitslage, die alles andere behindert, regt es mich ja auch immer so auf, dass Deutschland sich als toller Polizeiausbilder verkauft, dabei in Wirklichkeit aber auf ganzer Linie versagt und somit nur bremst.



Hmmm - bremsen wobei?
Die Taliban ist ganz sicher kein erstrebenswertes Ziel, aber irgendwie hat auch noch niemand etwas anderes tolles vorgelegt, was man in der miserablen Situation machen könnte, in die man in den letzten Jahren gerannt ist.
Was Schadensminimierung angeht ist die Bundeswehr imho (trotz allem) noch einer der besseren Akteure vor Ort.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, funktionierendes Gerichtssystem im Vergleich zu welchen Gerichtssystem?



Im Vergleich zu jedem anderen, das es in Afghanistan in den letzten 30 Jahren gab.
(Afaik aber auch im Vergleich zu ettlichen anderen. So kritisch auch das Gesetzbuch zu betrachten ist, das man durchsetzte - die Durchsetzung war wirkungsvoll)




> Was unterscheidet denn die Talibanherrschaft von einer für und "normalen" Diktatur, die man in diversen afrikanischen Staaten so antreffen kann?



Die wenigen reinen Diktaturen, die mir aus afrikanischen Staaten bekannt sind, basieren meist auf kapitalistischen Systemen und Betrug:
Der Machthaber leistet sich eine Privatarmee, um politische Gegner zu unterdrücken und er fälscht mittels klassischer Korruption die Wahlergebnisse bzw. stellt sicher, dass sich erst gar keine andere Partei bilden kann. Das Volk wird mit einer Mischung aus Zuckerbrot und Peitsche (=Geld und Sicherheitskräfte) unterdrückt.
Die Taliban dagegen basieren auf einem islamisch-traditionalistischen System und Waffengewalt. Da sie kein demokratisches System aufgebaut haben und es im vorrangehenden Kriegszustand erst recht keins gab, gibt es auch keine politischen Gegner. Die Bevölkerung wird im wesentlichen über traditionalistische Systeme/lokale Machtinhaber und Waffengewalt kontrolliert: Diejenigen, die traditionell die Macht ausübten, teilen größtenteils die Ideale der Taliban und werden von denen so mit Waffen ausgestattet, dass sie den Status Quo erhalten können.

Also viel verschiedener können Diktaturen imho gar nicht sein.
(wobei ich es einem Politologen überlasse zu entscheiden, in wie weit die Taliban überhaupt eine sind - es fehlt auf alle Fälle schon mal der Diktator, selbst eine kleine Führungselite kann ich so nicht sehen, so dass es ggf. nicht mal eine Oligarchie ist.
_edit: Haus- und Hofpolitologin würde von einer Clanherrschaft sprechen, wobei gerade kein passender -ie-Ausdruck zur Hand ist. Es sind definitiv Merkmale von Oligarchie, Ochlokratie und Theokratie vertreten, aber mehrheitlich ist es das immer nicht_)




> Demzufolge halte ich die Talibanherrschaft doch für noch entdrückender als die eines anderen Regimes.



Eine "Regierung", die allgemein als extrem islamistisch im Vergleich zu Saudi-Arabien gilt, kann man ganz sicher als entrückt darstellen 
Aber damit hat man nur ein Ziel (von denen es viele gibt), was fehlt ist eine Legitimation (man sollte sich schließlich nicht auf das Niveau seines Feindes herabbegeben) und eine Methode (wo dann z.B. sehr wichtig wird, ob es eine Diktatur ist, oder nicht. Denn einer Diktatur kann man wort-wörtlich den Kopf abschlagen - den Taliban imho nicht)
Beim Einmarsch in Afghnistan hat man da imho was vergessen...


----------



## Väinämöinen (28. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmmm - bremsen wobei?


Eine halbwegs funktionierende Polizei aufzubauen. Denn wenn wir behaupten das zu tun, machen es die anderen nicht und es passiert dann garnix.



> Die Taliban ist ganz sicher kein erstrebenswertes Ziel, aber irgendwie hat auch noch niemand etwas anderes tolles vorgelegt, was man in der miserablen Situation machen könnte, in die man in den letzten Jahren gerannt ist.
> Was Schadensminimierung angeht ist die Bundeswehr imho (trotz allem) noch einer der besseren Akteure vor Ort.


Die einzige Chance die ich da sehe, wäre ein viel größere Präsenz von Polizei und Militär. Dafür braucht es dann aber mehr Geld und Personal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Die einzige Chance die ich da sehe, wäre ein viel größere Präsenz von Polizei und Militär. Dafür braucht es dann aber mehr Geld und Personal.


 
Halte ich auch für sinnvoll.
Das Land ist einfach zu groß und die Infrastruktur ist ja seit Jahren im Eimer (gabs überhaupt mal eine?). Das kann man nur mit mehr Personal ausgleichen.
Aber scheinbar kann man den Bürgern (und den Parlamenten) der Länder, die aufrüsten müssten, nicht plausibel genug erklären.
Ein Afghane ist einem afghanischen Polizisten sicher offener eingestellt als einem amerikanischen oder deutschen Soldaten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Dezember 2009)

Das Problem bei den afghanischen Polizisten ist afaik genau das gleiche, wie im Irak:
Bilde einen Einheimischen n jahrlang aus, damit er in einem so gewalttätigen Umfeld als Polizist arbeiten kann, gibt ihm eine Dienstwaffe - und sehe zu, wie 25-50% ihren Dienst bei der Taliban antreten oder in der ersten Nacht ermordert werden.
Ein deutlicher Ausbau der Präsenz wäre nur mit ausländischen Kräften möglich, aber da fehlt es schlichtweg an Kräften, die mit der Situation umgehen können und es bleibt das Problem, dass "ist Einmischung von außen" den Afghanen wohl schon zu russischen Zeiten für ein militärisches "Dagegen" ausgereicht hat.


----------



## steffen0278 (15. April 2010)

Bin dafür die Truppen da zu lassen und sogar noch zu verstärken.
Ich weis jetzt nicht, wie viele hier aus dem Forum schonmal im Einsatz waren.
Ich war 412 Tage in Sarajevo. Und glaub, ich kann ganz gut mitreden. Selbst auf dem Balkan dürfen die Truppen nicht raus. Zieht die Nato ab, gehts von neuem los. Genau wie in Afghanistan. Der Hass sitzt tief. Es wird 2-3 Generationen dauern, bis Normalität dort einzug hält. 
Wir sind 20 Jahre nach der Wende, und es gibt immer noch Ossis und Wessis. Denkt mal daran. Genau so ist es bei den Völkern. 
Das schlimme ist, das der Bundeswehr das schießen so gut wie verboten wird. "Nur schießen, wenn auf dich geschossen wird."; soll jetzt nicht rechtsextrem oder sonstwie klingen, aber da ist Hitler dran schuld. Schießt die Bundeswehr zuerst, sind wir Nazis. Das Volk da unten hat nix zu Essen und keine Schulen, Aber Knarren können sie sich zu Hauf leisten und wer Hitler ist, wissen sie auch. Ich wurde auch schon als Nazis beschimpft, weil ich in Sarajevo jemanden geholfen habe, der nicht in das Viertel gehört hat. 

Also wie gesagt. Bessere Schulung in der Einsatzvorbereitung. Vor allem Sprachschulung. Hört sich komisch an, aber die Bevölkerung reagiert deeskalierend, wenn man sie auf ihre Sprache dazu auffordert. Mehr Panzer da unten hin. In deutschen Kasernen vergammeln die Dinger. 


Sollten unsere Jungs abgezogen werden, sehe ich schon nach dem ersten öffentlichen Massaker der Taliban einen Thread hier, "Warum werden unsere Truppen abgezogen" oder "Warum sieht die Welt da zu".


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. April 2010)

Gerade jetzt sollte man die Truppen verstärken, es gab ja heute auch schon wieder 3 oder 4 Tote.


----------



## herethic (15. April 2010)

Meinst du nicht das es mit mehr Soldaten auch mehr Tote gibt?


----------



## steffen0278 (15. April 2010)

Wie gesagt, geh in Einsatz, und dann antworte nochmal. Bilder im Fernseh und Wiklichkeit sind 2 unterschiedliche Sachen.
Man muß sowas erst mitgemacht haben um sich eine Meinung zu bilden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2010)

Wenn man sie für mehr Angriffe verwendet sicherlich.
(das heutige Gefecht soll wohl in Gebieten stattgefunden haben, die man noch nie unter Kontrolle hatte?)


----------



## Dommas (15. April 2010)

Ein guter Freund von mir ist in der Kaserne wo am Karfreitag die 3 Jungs gestorben sind und muss im Herbst auch rüber. 

Er findet (und das finde ich auch) entweder richtig aufräumen mit Panzern/Luftangriffen (sorry, aber in jedem "Konflikt" gibt es zivile Opfer) oder besser lassen und Heim gehen


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. April 2010)

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe sollen die ja mehr Waffen bekommen, was heißt bei dir richtig aufräumen dann greif mal einen Feind an der sich nicht zeigt


----------



## hempsmoker (16. April 2010)

Ich hab gelesen, dass die Bundeswehr dort keine Panzer hin schicken wird, da die Leos nicht für das dortige Gelände geeignet sind. Angeblich würden die da vorhandenen Brücken unter dem Gewicht eines Leos direkt einbrechen. 

Dafür kriegen unsere Jungs jetzt 60 neue gepanzerte Fahrzeuge vom Typ Eagle IV.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (16. April 2010)

Meine Meinung:


Deutsche Söldner raus aus Afghanistan und die Milliarden die dort verpulvert werden lieber in soziale Projekte in Deutschland und der 3. Welt stecken.


Keine Glorifizierung von getöteten deutschen Söldner als Helden


----------



## ucbrother (16. April 2010)

Auf kurz oder lang wird es aber nicht anders werden, man muss dort sicher härter durchgreifen.


----------



## Painkiller (16. April 2010)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Ich hab gelesen, dass die Bundeswehr dort keine Panzer hin schicken wird, da die Leos nicht für das dortige Gelände geeignet sind. Angeblich würden die da vorhandenen Brücken unter dem Gewicht eines Leos direkt einbrechen.
> 
> Dafür kriegen unsere Jungs jetzt 60 neue gepanzerte Fahrzeuge vom Typ Eagle IV.


 

Na grandios... Wenn der Leo zu schwer ist, würd ich Schützenpanzer vom Typ Mader schicken....

Edit: Hab das hier vergessen.... War im Bundestags-Thread


Thema: Außenpolitik

Unsere Regierung bzw. Politiker sind komisch.... Da müssen in Afghanistan erst 3 Soldaten ums Leben kommen (mein Beileid den Hinterbliebenen) damit unsere Politiker kapieren das unsere Soldaten sich im Krieg befinden und bessere Ausrüstung dort unten benötigen. Und siehe da: Gestern Abend auf B5 Aktuell: "Die Truppen in Afghanistan bekommen zwei Panzerhaubitzen und Schützenpanzer des Typs "Mader".

Jeder Mensch der sich etwas mit den Taliban befasst hat, weiß das sie keine Eindringlinge in ihrem Land dulden. Und falls unsere Politiker 1+1 zusammenzählen KÖNNTEN, hätten sie diese Schützenpanzer schon viel früher geschickt. Solange ein Land nicht in Frieden sich wiederaufbauen kann spricht man von Krieg. Zumindest solange bis die gewaltbereiten Gruppen ihre Waffen niederlegen. Ich frag mich warum unsere Politiker das NICHT erkannt haben? Denn für ihre fehlenden Erkenntnisse mussten Menschen mit ihrem Leben bezahlen. 

Die Begründung der Regierung warum keine Kampfpanzer geschickt wurden war folgende: "Das würde die Bevölkerung verschrecken". Mal ohne Witz, was ist wichtiger? Ein Menschenleben das duch Panzerstahl geschützt wird oder die Bevölkerung die noch nie einen Panzer gesehen hat, aber genau weiß das die Deutschen helfen wollen.

Und was bringen die besten Truppen zum Wiederaufbau, wenn sie sich selbst besser schützen könnten, es aber nicht dürfen weil das Material dazu nicht freigegeben wird?

Was dient besser zur Abschreckung von Angriffen als ein Panzer?

Das sind mal meine Gedanken dazu....


----------



## JePe (16. April 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> (...)Beteiligung an einem Völkerrechtsverstoß(...)



Da ist es wieder - das Voelkerrecht. Leih Dir mal in der Bibliothek "das Voelkerrecht" aus. Wird nicht funktionieren, weil es das naemlich nicht gibt. Von Voelkerrecht spricht man bei von einer Viel- oder Mehrzahl von Staaten akzeptierten und deshalb praktizierten "Spielregeln". Man koennte auch "common sense" dazu sagen. Deshalb wuerde ich auch etwas sparsamer mit dem Evergreen vom "Voelkerrechtsverstoss" argumentieren. Ansonsten haette ich naemlich gerne einen Paragraphen.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Die ganze Diskussion zeigt mir übrigens sehr deutlich, welchen Stellenwert unsere(...)ethischen Ansprüche in unserer Gesellschaft haben(...)



... wenn sie unbequem werden und Opfer bedeuten. Stimmt, fuer diese Beliebigkeit liefern Leute wie Du mit der ermuedenden Regelmaessigkeit einer ungeliebten Jahreszeit ein Paradebeispiel nach dem anderen ab.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Was dient besser zur Abschreckung von Angriffen als ein Panzer?



Mittelfristig fuehrt das nur zu einer Veraenderung der Taktik das attackierenden Gegners. "Schmutzige Bomben" koennten eine Option sein. Damit multipliziert man zwar den Kollateralschaden, aber das ist dem Gegner heute ja auch schon weitgehend schnuppe - weil er mitnichten Afghanistan gegen boese Invasoren, sondern nur seine eigene Machtsphaere verteidigt.

Davon abgesehen ist die Frage rhetorisch. Die Koalitionstruppen haben zum Jahreswechsel auch die Strategie geaendert - Stichwort "Partnering". Dazu gehoert eben ausdruecklich nicht nur in schwerst gepanzerten Fahrzeugen unterwegs zu sein, sondern diese zu verlassen und mit Afghani gemeinsam zu patroullieren. Insoweit sind die steigenden Opferzahlen und kuerzer werdenden Intervalle der Angriffe eigentlich keine Ueberraschung, sondern war dies der vorhersehbare Preis fuer das neue Vorgehen. Und mit Artillerie, Bombern und Panzern ist einem Feind, der wenig Gefallen an Uniformen findet und es vorzieht, auf Wochenmaerkten in der Menge unterzutauchen, ohnehin nicht beizukommen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (16. April 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> Da ist es wieder - ......


 
Wieviele Runden wollen wir denn hier auf dem Parkett noch drehen?

Wenn du schon meine 4-Monate alten Postings hervorzauberst, solltest du vorher den Thread noch einmal lesen. Dir würde dazu auch auffallen, dass wir (zwei beide) genau an diesem Punkt schon einmal standen:

Antwort:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1349841-post148.html

und von da ab am besten weiterlesen, bis du weder am Ende bist. Meine Einstellung dazu hat sich noch immer nicht geändert. Wir sollten endlich dort aus, bevor noch mehr Soldaten und Zivilisten dort in unserem Beisein und Zutun ihr Leben lassen. 
Dass sie es auch danach lassen werden, steht außer Frage. Und selbst wenn wir 2000 Jahre ein genügend großes Kontingent an Truppen dort unten hätten um das Gebiet inkl. aller angrenzenden Krisenherde wie Pakistan und angrenzenden ehemals russischen Teilrepubliken zu "befrieden", zeigt uns die (u.a. römische und chinesische) Geschichte doch immer wieder, dass Zeit nicht alle Wunden heilt.

In diesem Sinne: Entweder wir zeigen der Welt unsere wahre Fratze und schicken alles was wir haben da runter und machen alle platt die gegen die westliche Wirtschaftsdemokratie etwas einzuwenden haben und am besten auch noch alle anderen (nur so rein vorsichtshalber) und dann ist auf ewig Ruhe. 

Edit: Allerdings werde ich dagegen revoltieren! Das Recht dazu gibt mir unsere Verfassung.

Oder aber wir lassen alle Halbheiten, gehen endlich da raus und lassen sich die dortigen Völker (wie auch immer) selbst entwickeln. 

Die Frage ist: Was würde passieren wenn wir uns für das Eine oder Andere entscheiden.

*Nachtrag v. 20.04.:*

Die Bundesstaatsanwaltschaft hat sich entschieden, die Ermittlungen gg. Oberst Klein im Fall der "Kundus-Affäre" einzustellen.

http://www.stern.de/politik/deutschland/luftangriff-von-kundus-bundesanwalt-stellt-verfahren-gegen-oberst-klein-ein-1559767.html

Von der den Weisungen des Bundesjustizminister(ium)s direkt unterstehenden Bundesanwaltschaft war (wegen der Weisungsgebundenheit gem. § 146 GVG) in diesem Zusammenhang nichts anderes zu erwarten. Es entspräche einer direkten innerpolitischen Konfrontation auf Partei- und Regierungsebene, hätte das zuständige Ministerium vollumfänglich für eine transparente Richterscheidung vor einem politisch unabhängigen Gericht Sorge getragen. 

So jedoch wurde (wieder einmal) ein vollkommen falsches Signal gesendet. Schlimmer noch: das gewisse "Geschmäckle", dass da etwas nicht richtig gelaufen ist und nun vertuscht werden soll, hat sich sogar noch verstärkt.

Weiter intensiviert sich dieses Gefühl dadurch, dass gerade die Union nun ganz schnell auf eine Einstellung des Untersuchungsausschusses zur Kundus-Affäre drängt..., da "die rechtliche Bewertung abgeschlossen wäre" ...
Bundestag: Kundus-Ausschuss droht rasches Ende - Politik | STERN.DE

Schnell zurück zur Tagesordnung, schnell vergessen und verzeihen?  

Mal schauen, wie diese Farce endet...


----------



## Tom3004 (24. April 2010)

Wir haben genug Probleme, da brauchen wir nicht nochmehr.
Abziehen ! 
MfG, Tom


----------



## killer89 (24. April 2010)

[X] ja
aber nur tendenziell...

Zum einen ist es mit Sicherheit wichtig den internationalen Terrorismus zu bekämpfen und einem unterdrückten Staat in die Freiheit zu helfen, allerdings ist die Sache, so wie sie gerade läuft, absolut aus dem Ruder gelaufen... 

Unser lieber Freund der Amerikaner darf fast überall auf der Welt tun und lassen, was er will, aber wenn ein deutscher General im Sinne seiner Truppen handelt, hackt die Welt gleich auf Deutschland rum und jeder Soldat muss damit rechnen nach der Pflichterfüllung für seinen Staat auch noch verknackt zu werden!? Das darf nicht sein!
Für mich ist Fakt, dass die Zivilisten nichts bei den Taliban-Lastern zu suchen hatten und somit auch irgendwo zu recht zu Opfern geworden sind. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber was hatten die da zu suchen!? Taliban = böse, also sollten auch die Zivilisten dort nicht hingehen. Wenn Amerika den Angriff befohlen hätte, wäre bestimmt nicht so ein Brimbamborium drum gemacht worden! 

Ebenso die letzten Angriffe, wo aus "Angst vor zivilen Opfern" kein Kampfjet eingegriffen hat, sondern unsere Soldaten sich lange und heftige Gefechte mit Toten und Verwundeten liefern mussten.

Außerdem sollte man endlich die Mohnfelder niederbrennen, so lange, wie die Militärs in Afghanistan sind, hätte man dies schon lange machen können und müssen. Afghanistan ist schließlich (einer) der größte(n) Drogenlieferant(en) der Welt! Weg damit, Drogen machen die Leute kaputt und abhängig, so schwer kann das doch nicht sein!?

Außerdem sollten schwerere Fahrzeuge nach Afghanistan kommen, wenn nicht Leo (Brücken), dann doch wenigstens kleinere Panzer!? 

MfG


----------



## herethic (24. April 2010)

> Taliban = böse


Irgendwie passt das grade Perfekt das ich Just Cause 2 spiele.

Wenn ich dort etwas böses mit einer Gruppierung anstelle kommt in den Regierungsnews das die "bösen" den lieben guten Staat was böses getan haben (die "bösen" sehen sich selbst als gute).Und in den News wird auch nur die halbe Wahrheit erzählt.

Seh ich irgendwie Parralen zum Konflikt "freie,demokratische,westliche Welt,wir sind Super die anderen böse"vs."die sind ******** und wollen nur böses,Gegner der freiheit und Demokratie,töten unschuldige" und aus der sicht der Taliban/des Islams"der böse materiele kapitaliste imperalistische westen" vs."wir die guten die nur das beste wollen und den Koran befolgen wollen".Die Wahrheit liegt wohl irgendwo dazwischen.

Komisch nur das bis zum Jahr 2000 die Taliban eigentlich noch die Freunde der Westmächte und Saudi-Arabiens war 

Errinert mich irgendwie an den Klaten Krieg wo sich die USA und die UdSSR auch gegenseitig mit Antipropanda zugeschüttet haben.

Mich ruvyen mal gesagt hat ist das ein Konflikt der Kulturen.


----------



## killer89 (25. April 2010)

Ja stimmt, bis Osama bin Laden den Amis/Westmächten in den Rücken gefallen ist, haben die ihne mit Waffen etc. unterstützt. Mein "Taliban = böse" war eben darauf bezogen, dass sie ja nunmal für den Terror auf der Welt u.a. verantwortlich sind. Klar liegt die Wahrheit irgendwo dazwischen... gewisse Verschwörungstheoretiker sagen ja auch das CIA hätte am 11.09.01 das WTC platt gemacht... .

Nur wenn die ganze Sache so einfach wäre, dann könnte man sich ja auch hinsetzen und sagen: Schluss aus vorbei, macht was ihr wollt, aber lasst uns in Ruhe!

Leider ist das nicht so! 

Radikal gesagt, sollte man also die Truppen alle aus Afghanistan abziehen und sehen, was passiert, intervenieren is doch eh Mist, man sieht ja, was rauskommt. Ich muss sagen, dass es schade ist, dass es keine Zeitmaschinen bzw. man einen Blick auf die Alternativen in der Zukunft bekommen kann, sonst wüsste man, was zu tun ist. 

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. April 2010)

In der Trauerrede hat der Verteidigungsminister Karl Theodor zu Guttenberg schon mal angekündigt dass mit einem Abzug der deutschen Truppen aus Afghanistan in den nächsten Jahren nicht zu rechnen ist.
Er kündigte sogar schon einmal indirekt an, dass es Einsätze der deutschen Truppen nicht nur in Afghanistan geben wird:


> Tod und Verwundung sind Begleiter unserer Einsätze geworden. Und sie werden es auch in den nächsten Jahren sein. Und nicht nur in Afghanistan.(Quelle)


Der "Krieg" dort in Afghanistan ist nicht zu gewinnen. Für jeden getöteten "Rebellen" und für jeden unschuldig getöteten Bürger Afghanistans schließen sich zehn weitere den Taliban an. Es entwickelt sich zunehmend zu einem zweiten Sowj.-Afgha.-/Vietnam-Desaster!


----------



## herethic (25. April 2010)

Russland-Disaster?

Jup die Bundeswehr wird demnächst viel in Afrika kämpfen,weil dort die Chinsesen arbeiten um das Öl abzutragen,aber einige Länder z.B Angola wirklich aufbauen!

Ich tippe mal auch auf die Verteidigung der Pipelines in Nigeria und die Bewachung des Golf von Aden damit dort weiter die Öltransporter der USA durchfahren können.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. April 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Russland-Disaster?


Damit meinte ich den Krieg: Sowjetunion gegen Afghanistan
Die Abkürzung "Rus." ist natürlich falsch. Hab es in "Sowj." geändert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. April 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Mich ruvyen mal gesagt hat ist das ein Konflikt der Kulturen.



huh?
Was soll ich wo gesagt haben?





killer89 schrieb:


> Nur wenn die ganze Sache so einfach wäre, dann könnte man ...





> ... also die Truppen alle aus Afghanistan abziehen und sehen, was passiert, intervenieren is doch eh Mist, man sieht ja, was rauskommt.



Ist es aber eben nicht 



> Ich muss sagen, dass es schade ist, dass es keine Zeitmaschinen bzw. man einen Blick auf die Alternativen in der Zukunft bekommen kann, sonst wüsste man, was zu tun ist.



Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, dass der ein oder andere Blick in die Vergangenheit schon viel helfen würde. Die Strategie, die die ISAF seit bald einem Jahrzehnt in Afghanistan anwendet, hat auch die UdSSR schon mal 1-2 Jahrzehnte eingesetzt. Überraschung: Sie funktioniert immer noch nicht.


----------



## herethic (25. April 2010)

Ja dann hast du eben nur eine Diskussin angefangen

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...wissenschaft/80958-konflikt-der-kulturen.html

bzw. den Thread erstellt.


----------



## Painkiller (25. April 2010)

Ich finde wir sollten da raus...

Wir haben da nix zu suchen.... Und sind auf sowas nicht vorbereitet...


----------



## killer89 (27. April 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist es aber eben nicht


jap, leider...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, dass der ein oder andere Blick in die Vergangenheit schon viel helfen würde. Die Strategie, die die ISAF seit bald einem Jahrzehnt in Afghanistan anwendet, hat auch die UdSSR schon mal 1-2 Jahrzehnte eingesetzt. Überraschung: Sie funktioniert immer noch nicht.


Das wird eh nie funktionieren... da gabs auch noch einen Napoleon, der auf dem Weg nach Moskau gescheitert ist und einen Herrn im 2. WK, der es genauso gemacht hat... 

Was ich damit sagen will ist eigentlich, dass die Menschheit einfach zu dumm zu sein scheint um aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit zu lernen. Afghanistan wird genauso ein Desaster wie Vietnam oder Korea... beides nicht von Erfolg gekrönt... und dann zieht der Ami auch noch seine Truppen in naher Zukunft ab...

MfG


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (27. April 2010)

Ich sehe das zwar auch so, dass wir unsere Truppen dort abziehen sollten, aber würde das von heute auf morgen passieren, sehe das ziemlich doof aus oder?
Ich meine, dass käme dann so herüber als hätten wir "aufgegeben".

greetz


----------



## herethic (27. April 2010)

Der Krieg/Konflikt wird wie der 1.Weltkrieg unötig in die länge gezogen.

Ich tippe mal darauf dass,das solange geht bis die Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-Pipeline gebaut ist und dann bleiben dort noch Soldaten um den Frieden zu sichern/die Pipelines zu bewachen.



Was sind eigentlich die Argumente der Befürworter?

"Eindämmung des Terrorismus"sonst noch was?

Will die SPD aus Afghanistan raus?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ja dann hast du eben nur eine Diskussin angefangen
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...wissenschaft/80958-konflikt-der-kulturen.html
> 
> bzw. den Thread erstellt.



Was ich so alles mache (und wieder vergesse), wenn der Tag lang ist 
Aber da wollte ich jedenfalls keine Aussage über Afghanistan machen.




killer89 schrieb:


> Das wird eh nie funktionieren... da gabs auch noch einen Napoleon, der auf dem Weg nach Moskau gescheitert ist und einen Herrn im 2. WK, der es genauso gemacht hat...



Nuja. Die heutigen Machthaber behaupten immerhin von sich, keine größenwahnsinnigen Psychopathen zu sein, die sich bestenfalls auf Massenaufhetzung verstehen. Man könnte erwarten, dass sie sich dann auch gelegentlich etwas intelligenter verhalten.




_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Ich sehe das zwar auch so, dass wir unsere Truppen dort abziehen sollten, aber würde das von heute auf morgen passieren, sehe das ziemlich doof aus oder?
> Ich meine, dass käme dann so herüber als hätten wir "aufgegeben".



Aus der Rubrik "Dinge, die man sich hätte vorher überlegen sollen"




thrian schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich die Argumente der Befürworter?
> 
> "Eindämmung des Terrorismus"sonst noch was?



Frieden/Demokratie/Menschenrechte. Details sprechen die aber eher selten an und wenn dann sind die Vorschläge leicht weltfremd...



> Will die SPD aus Afghanistan raus?



Ja. Sie hat nur das kleine Problem, dass sie es nicht so direkt fordern kann, solange sich kein großer Unterschied zwischen jetzt und dem SPD-befeholenen Einmarsch findet, insbesondere keiner, an dem andere Schuld sind.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (28. April 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> .....
> Ja. Sie hat nur das kleine Problem, dass sie es nicht so direkt fordern kann, solange sich kein großer Unterschied zwischen jetzt und dem SPD-befeholenen Einmarsch findet, insbesondere keiner, an dem andere Schuld sind.


 
Tatsächlich? 

Also kostet das pure Nichteingestehen eigener Fehler immer weiter tote Zivilisten und Soldaten. Wenn das so ist, ist es ja fast noch schlimmer, als wenn die es als Notwendigkeit zur Erhaltung der abendländischen Kultur erachten würden.
Pfui Deibel!


Politisch ist vllt. kein großer Unterschied zu erkennen. Jedoch in der Mission selber und das sowohl taktisch als auch strategisch. 
Wenn in der Endkonsequenz jetzt sogar ISAF-Truppen zu offensiven Kriegsaktionen herangezogen werden sollen, was dem Mandat des deutschen BT und der UN-Deklaration zum ISAF-Einsatz direkt widerspricht, hat sich zumindest vor Ort soviel verändert, dass jedem aufrechten Kriegsgegner (egal welcher Partei oder Ideologie angehörig) das sofortige Ende des Einsatzes unter diesen Bedingungen geboten erscheint.
Die SPD hat ihre Chance in dem Moment verspielt, als mit dem Kunduszwischenfall offensichtliche Mängel in Militärführung und Bündnisstruktur zutage getreten sind. Spätestens nach Bekanntwerden und der neuerliche Farce der bundesanwaltlichen "Ermittlungen" die zur Einstellung des Verfahrens gg. Klein führten, ohne ihm einen ordentlichen Prozess zu machen.

Die Grünen sind in dem Fall keinen Dreck besser. Was sich da innerhalb von 10 Jahren aus Friedensaktivisten und Ostermarschierern herauskristallisiert hat, da kommt mir ... ähmmmm ... so manches mal ein Lied in den Sinn: Wo sind all die Blumen hin, wo sind sie geblieben?

Der Gysi hat das in seiner BT-Rede (Hier mal zu nachlesen: Fraktion DIE LINKE. im Bundestag - Rede: »Wir wollen nicht kopflos raus. Sie sind kopflos rein« oder auf YT: YouTube - Gregor Gysi, DIE LINKE: »Wir wollen nicht kopflos raus. Sie sind kopflos rein.« ) sehr schön auf den Punkt gebracht, indem er die 4 hauptsächlichen Gründe für den Einsatz als das demaskiert hat, was sie sind: vorgeschoben - nicht haltbar - irrelevant.

Warum das grüne und sozialdemokratische BT-Abgeordnete nicht realisieren können , ist sowohl mir, als auch vielen ihrer eigenen Wähler ein absolutes Rätsel. Zumindest, wenn man andere Interessen außen vor lässt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich?



Das ist jedenfalls meine Interpretation der Lage 



> Also kostet das pure Nichteingestehen eigener Fehler immer weiter tote Zivilisten und Soldaten. Wenn das so ist, ist es ja fast noch schlimmer, als wenn die es als Notwendigkeit zur Erhaltung der abendländischen Kultur erachten würden.
> Pfui Deibel!



So stark würde ich das nicht vereinfachen. Die Ausgestaltung des Einsatzes liegt z.B. in Händen der Bundeswehr und wenn die nicht in der Lage ist, klar zu sagen, was Sache ist bzw. entsprechende Maßnahmen zu ergreifen, dann macht sie der Politik sehr einfach, an den bestehenden (und durchaus schön klingenden Zielen) festzuhalten.



> Politisch ist vllt. kein großer Unterschied zu erkennen. Jedoch in der Mission selber und das sowohl taktisch als auch strategisch.
> Wenn in der Endkonsequenz jetzt sogar ISAF-Truppen zu offensiven Kriegsaktionen herangezogen werden sollen, was dem Mandat des deutschen BT und der UN-Deklaration zum ISAF-Einsatz direkt widerspricht, hat sich zumindest vor Ort soviel verändert, dass jedem aufrechten Kriegsgegner (egal welcher Partei oder Ideologie angehörig) das sofortige Ende des Einsatzes unter diesen Bedingungen geboten erscheint.



Vor Ort hat sich arg wenig verändert (Deutschland ist jetzt nur für größere und z.T. problematischere Gebiete verantwortlich, in denen vorher andere den Arsch hingehalten haben). Es wird nur immer schwerer, die Realität zu leugnen. Operation Freedom hat nie die Kontrolle über Afghanistan erlangt, sondern nach der Zerstörung des meisten schweren Geräts den Frieden erklärt. Seitdem sind alle weiteren Maßnahmen kein Krieg mehr, sondern nur noch die Wahrung der Ordnung und somit von diversen Mandaten gedeckt.
Dass man Ordnung erstmal hätte schaffen müsste, wird von allen beteiligten geflissentlich ignoriert - imho weil es eng mit dem Eingeständniss verbunden ist, dass man nie ein Konzept hatte, wie man das denn machen soll.



> Die SPD hat ihre Chance in dem Moment verspielt, als mit dem Kunduszwischenfall offensichtliche Mängel in Militärführung und Bündnisstruktur zutage getreten sind. Spätestens nach Bekanntwerden und der neuerliche Farce der bundesanwaltlichen "Ermittlungen" die zur Einstellung des Verfahrens gg. Klein führten, ohne ihm einen ordentlichen Prozess zu machen.



Das war keine Chance für die SPD. Es kam zu einem Fehler irgendwo in der Kette zwischen politischen Vorgaben und realer Umsetzung. Man hat versäumt, die Verantwortlichen zu finden und für ihr Versagen zu bestrafen - was schlimm ist. (imho sehr schlimm. Irgendjemand ist Schuld daran, dass mehrere dutzend Zivilisten gezielt getötet wurden. Und dieser Jemand muss keinerlei Konsequenzen tragen )
Aber es ist kein Grund, die Ziele des Einsatzes in Frage zu stellen.



> Die Grünen sind in dem Fall keinen Dreck besser. Was sich da innerhalb von 10 Jahren aus Friedensaktivisten und Ostermarschierern herauskristallisiert hat, da kommt mir ... ähmmmm ... so manches mal ein Lied in den Sinn: Wo sind all die Blumen hin, wo sind sie geblieben?



Zu Hause 
Grün hat sich klar auf "grün", also den Umweltschutz-Teil des ursprünglichen Bündnisses konzentriert. Nicht nur die Pazifisten, auch der Sozial-Flügel oder die "Helft der Welt"-Fraktion sind ins Hintertreffen geraten. (was ich persönlich gar nicht mal schlecht finde)



> Der Gysi hat das in seiner BT-Rede (Hier mal zu nachlesen: Fraktion DIE LINKE. im Bundestag - Rede: »Wir wollen nicht kopflos raus. Sie sind kopflos rein« oder auf YT: YouTube - Gregor Gysi, DIE LINKE: »Wir wollen nicht kopflos raus. Sie sind kopflos rein.« ) sehr schön auf den Punkt gebracht, indem er die 4 hauptsächlichen Gründe für den Einsatz als das demaskiert hat, was sie sind: vorgeschoben - nicht haltbar - irrelevant.
> 
> Warum das grüne und sozialdemokratische BT-Abgeordnete nicht realisieren können , ist sowohl mir, als auch vielen ihrer eigenen Wähler ein absolutes Rätsel. Zumindest, wenn man andere Interessen außen vor lässt.



Was gibt es da viel zu realisieren?
Gysi bzw. die gesamte Linke haben als NATO-Verweigerer natürlich leicht reden, aber wenn man bei einigermaßen rationalen Konzepten bleibt, dann ist nicht viel schief gelaufen, was in deutscher Hand lag. Wär zwar fein, wenn man sich dazu mal bekennen würde, aber einen verantwortungsvollen Weg, wie man die Sache beendet, hat man dann immer noch nicht. Und die Besserwisser von ganz-rot auch nicht.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (29. April 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ......
> Vor Ort hat sich arg wenig verändert (Deutschland ist jetzt nur für größere und z.T. problematischere Gebiete verantwortlich, in denen vorher andere den Arsch hingehalten haben). .....


Das kommt drauf an, von welchem Standpunkt man es betrachtet. Für unsere Volksvertreter (bei denen ich davon ausgehe, dass nur ein Bruchteil die tatsächlichen Hintergründe und Ausgestaltungs"möglichkeiten" der BW kennen) hätte nach Bekanntwerden des Mißbrauchs des Mandats ein radikales Umdenken stattfinden müssen. Spätestens jedoch nachdem der Umfang der Kollateralschäden öffentlich gemacht wurde.
Aber es ist gar nichts passiert. Es wird stur die eingeschlagene Parteidoktrin gefahren. Da muss die Frage nach dem Gewissen der einzelnen BT-Mandatsträger, welchem sie einzig verpflichtet sein sollten schon mal gestellt werden. Und spätestens da wird offensichtlich, wie sich die Wertentwicklung menschlichen Lebens, egal ob von Soldaten oder Zivilisten verschoben hat.
Und damit  meine ich speziell die vorgeblich christlichen und sozialen Wertvorstellungen jedes einzelnen der BT-Abgeordneten im Bezug zu den ultimativen Menschenrechten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...... Das war keine Chance für die SPD. Es kam zu einem Fehler irgendwo in der Kette zwischen politischen Vorgaben und realer Umsetzung. Man hat versäumt, die Verantwortlichen zu finden und für ihr Versagen zu bestrafen - was schlimm ist. (imho sehr schlimm. Irgendjemand ist Schuld daran, dass mehrere dutzend Zivilisten gezielt getötet wurden. Und dieser Jemand muss keinerlei Konsequenzen tragen )
> Aber es ist kein Grund, die Ziele des Einsatzes in Frage zu stellen......


Im Zusammenhang mit meinen Ausführungen im Absatz weiter oben und den nicht rational begründbaren Kriterien für den Einsatz (worauf das Zitat von Gysi ja gemünzt war) gibt es überhaupt keinen Grund den Einsatz nicht in Frage zu stellen. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...... aber einen *verantwortungsvollen* Weg, wie man die Sache beendet, hat man dann immer noch nicht. Und die Besserwisser von ganz-rot auch nicht.


 
Doch. Eindeutig. Es gibt nur *einen* verantwortungsvollen Weg: nämlich den sofortigen und bedingungslosen Abzug unserer Truppen. Das ging bei den Niederländern und Kanadiern. Warum in Deutschland nicht? Warum will man sich (im Gegensatz zu unserem großen Bündnis"partner") nicht einmal auf ein Abzugsdatum festlegen? Gibt es etwa in Generalität und Politik immer noch Großmachtpläne? Wollen wir in Afghanistan ein neues koloniales Protektorat errichten? Was sind denn momentan die rationalen , nachhaltigen oder wenigstens akzeptablen Konzepte? Ich kann in dem seit 9 Jahren andauernden Konflikt kein rationales, funktionierendes Konzept erkennen. Du vielleicht?


Und genau das gilt es bei den BT-Abgeordneten mal zu realisieren. Da scheint man nämlich weitab jeglicher realer Vorstellung.


----------



## JePe (29. April 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Warum will man sich (im Gegensatz zu unserem großen Bündnis"partner") nicht einmal auf ein Abzugsdatum festlegen?



Weil das Ziel den Weg bestimmt, nicht umgekehrt. Genau das ist der Unterschied zwischen Politik und Ideologie.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (29. April 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> Weil das Ziel den Weg bestimmt, nicht umgekehrt. Genau das ist der Unterschied zwischen Politik und Ideologie.


 
Egal wie ich es auch betrachte, deine Aussage ist im Bezug auf meine absolut unbrauchbar, weil nicht präzise.

definiere: das Ziel, wessen Ziel, wessen Ideologie, wessen Politik,
definiere: den Weg, wessen Weg, wessen Ideologie, wessen Politik

dann können wir uns gern noch mal drüber unterhalten. 

Die Aussage wir müssen aus Afghanistan abziehen, ohne konkreten Termin, ohne konkrete Abgrenzung von Ziel und Weg ist genauso sinnvoll, als würde ich dich fragen, wann fahren wir denn dieses Jahr nach Hussum in den Urlaub und du antwortest darauf: mit dem Zug.


----------



## JePe (29. April 2010)

Wenn Du vorher nachvollziehbar darstellst, inwieweit ein "sofortiger und bedingungsloser" Abzug "verantwortungsvoll" ist (und diese Worte hast Du im gleichen Satz gebraucht), ziehe ich das in Erwaegung. Ansonsten ist dieser Satz nichts weiter als turbopopulistisches Oppositionsgeschwaetz.


----------



## Shi (29. April 2010)

Ich wiederhole mich, aber: Die Taliban haben das WTC nicht eingerissen. Das war Al Qaida (oder auch El Kaida). Taliban geben Al Qaida Mitgliedern Unterschlupf, mehr nicht. Die Taliban wollen bloß Afghanistan regieren (auf schlechte Weise)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an, von welchem Standpunkt man es betrachtet. Für unsere Volksvertreter (bei denen ich davon ausgehe, dass nur ein Bruchteil die tatsächlichen Hintergründe und Ausgestaltungs"möglichkeiten" der BW kennen) hätte nach Bekanntwerden des Mißbrauchs des Mandats ein radikales Umdenken stattfinden müssen. Spätestens jedoch nachdem der Umfang der Kollateralschäden öffentlich gemacht wurde.



Aber nicht in Bezug auf den Einsatz, sondern in Bezug auf die Bundeswehr, die sich als unfähig erwiesen hat, politische Vorgaben in die Tat umzusetzen.
Dummerweise hat sich der zuständige Minister lieber vom Acker gemacht und sein Nachfolger ist sowieso nur fürs Schönreden bekannt.



> Doch. Eindeutig. Es gibt nur *einen* verantwortungsvollen Weg: nämlich den sofortigen und bedingungslosen Abzug unserer Truppen.



Du findest es verantwortungsvoll, den Afghanen erst das Land das zu verwüsten und sie dann sitzen zu lassen?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (30. April 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber nicht in Bezug auf den Einsatz, sondern in Bezug auf die Bundeswehr, die sich als unfähig erwiesen hat, politische Vorgaben in die Tat umzusetzen.
> Dummerweise hat sich der zuständige Minister lieber vom Acker gemacht und sein Nachfolger ist sowieso nur fürs Schönreden bekannt.


 
Doch. Gerade weil der Einsatz von Seiten der Entscheidungsträger untrennbar mit der Bundeswehr verknüpft wird. Dazu auch weiter unten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du findest es verantwortungsvoll, den Afghanen erst das Land das zu verwüsten und sie dann sitzen zu lassen?


Das geht auch an JePe:

Ich fände es (und habe das auch *von Anfang an* so deutlich gemacht) verantwortungsvoll, wenn sich deutsches Engagement in Afghanistan auf rein humanitären Einsatz von Hilfsorganisationen und zivilen Aufbaustäben sowie die Mittel der Regierung auf Diplomatie und Verhandlungen beschränkt hätten! 
Bewaffnete Kräfte zur "Demokratisierung" oder Errichtung dringend benötigter Infrastruktur hinzuzuziehen, hat immer den Anruch von Besatzung, weshalb es immer dagegen (bewaffneten) Widerstand geben wird. Abgesehen davon waren und sind die o.g. Gründe für unseren "demokratischen Einsatz" nur vorgeschoben und insofern der Einsatz von Truppen noch illegitimer als so schon.
Edit: Nimmt man das Konstrukt des "Bündnisfalls" ernsthaft als Grundlage für unseren Einsatz, muss ich wiederum Shi vollkommen zustimmen. Warum sind unsere bewaffneten Kräfte noch immer dort?

Es ist deshalb jetzt (aber eben eigentlich bereits von vornherein) notwendig, die für den "Einsatz" in jeder Hinsicht untaugliche Bundeswehr da herauszuziehen und das wiederum am besten sofort und bedingungslos. Dumm in dem Zusammenhang, dass die Truppen, die eigentlich für den Schutz der zivilen Aufbauhelfer da sein sollten, diesen erst durch ihre zweigleisige Doktrin gefährdet haben - aber das ist nun mal geschehen. Auch das lässt sich eher auf diplomatischer Schiene geradebiegen als mit noch mehr Militär inkl. militärischem Material, was (in den falschen Händen) sowieso nur Ärger bringt.

Hier geht es die ganze Zeit um den Abzug der Bundeswehr nicht um ein Heraushalten oder Entzug deutschen Engagements. Soweit sollte das doch eigentlich schon klar gewesen sein.

Noch´n edit @ JePe:
Mir hier populistisches Geschwätz zu unterstellen, obwohl ich mich die ganze Zeit bemühe realistische Vorschläge zu bringen, ist ja mal sowas von unterstes Niveau, gerade wenn man sich im Gegenzug auf´s Phrasen dreschen limitiert. Wir sind hier nicht im Plenarsaal, ich bin kein Mitglied der Linkspartei, meine persönliche Einstellung zu politischen Themen ist meine Sache und überschneidet sich evtl. manchmal mit der politischer Parteien, was aber nicht heißt, dass ich meine Meinung von Parteien vorgeben lasse!
Die einzige Überschneidung besteht darin, dass die Linkspartei eben die eine Partei ist, die einen sofortigen, bedingungslosen Abzug der BW aus Afghanistan fordert, wie es auch meiner Einstellung und der der Mehrheit der deutschen Bevölkerung zu diesem Konflikt entspricht. Daran hat auch die tagtägliche, konfliktbeschönigende Heimatfront-Medienshow und alles Politikergeschwätz der regierenden Kriegsbefürworter nix geändert. Die Mehrheit (also umso weniger Opposition) ist weiterhin dagegen! Und das ist gut so!


----------



## Painkiller (30. April 2010)

> Du findest es verantwortungsvoll, den Afghanen erst das Land das zu verwüsten und sie dann sitzen zu lassen?



Klingt ja fast so als ob Deutschland es ihnen kaputt gemacht hat... -.- 


Ich hab ja nix gegen humanitäre Hilfe, aber wenn unsere Soldaten wegen der Sturheit unserer Politiker sterben, kann ich das nicht aktzeptieren...

Bisher kamen *über 1700 Koalitionssoldaten *ums Leben, darunter* 43 Soldaten der Bundeswehr *und *drei deutsche Polizisten*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Doch. Gerade weil der Einsatz von Seiten der Entscheidungsträger untrennbar mit der Bundeswehr verknüpft wird.



Diese Schlussfolgerung teile ich nicht. Nicht im geringsten.



> Dazu auch weiter unten.



Da finde ich nichts.



> Ich fände es (und habe das auch *von Anfang an* so deutlich gemacht) verantwortungsvoll, wenn sich deutsches Engagement in Afghanistan auf rein humanitären Einsatz von Hilfsorganisationen und zivilen Aufbaustäben sowie die Mittel der Regierung auf Diplomatie und Verhandlungen beschränkt hätten!



Blöd, dass es nicht um eine "hätte" geht, sondern um ein "wird".
Irgendwelche Vorschläge, die auch zur momentanen Situation passen?
Sonst brauchst du dich nicht zu wundern, wenn deine Zeilen nicht als realistischer Vorschlag aufgefasst werden.



> Edit: Nimmt man das Konstrukt des "Bündnisfalls" ernsthaft als Grundlage für unseren Einsatz, muss ich wiederum Shi vollkommen zustimmen. Warum sind unsere bewaffneten Kräfte noch immer dort?



Unsere Truppen kamen dort hin im Rahmen eines Bündnissfalls und sie sind da, um einen Wiederaufbau zu ermöglichen.
Die Diskrepanz zwischen dieser Theorie und der Praxis ist kaum zu leugnen, aber der historische Ablauf ist es genauso wenig:
- Warst du am 13.9.2001 der Meinung, man sollte der USA den Stinkefinger zeigen und notfalls aus der NATO austreten (ich glaube ein Mitglied kann im Bündnissfall nicht einfach seine Teilnahme verweigern?) und sämtliche US-Militärbasen in Deutschland besetzen? (=Krieg)
- (ich wiederhole mich) Hast du einen verantwortungsvollen Vorschlag für die jetzige Situation?



> Auch das lässt sich eher auf diplomatischer Schiene geradebiegen



Preisfrage: Diplomatie mit wem? Es ist nicht wirklich so, als hätten "die Afghanen" einen Ansprechpartner, mit dem man verhandeln kann.



> Hier geht es die ganze Zeit um den Abzug der Bundeswehr nicht um ein Heraushalten oder Entzug deutschen Engagements. Soweit sollte das doch eigentlich schon klar gewesen sein.



Ohne Alternatives Konzept sind diese beiden Teile schwer voneinander zu trennen. Trotz aller Probleme ist die Bundeswehr immer noch der Teil des deutschen Engagements, der am handlungsfähigsten ist.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (1. Mai 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diese Schlussfolgerung teile ich nicht. Nicht im geringsten.
> 
> ...



Und da das so ist, werden wir in diesem Disput auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen. Du siehst das so - ich eben anders... weswegen unsere Ansicht von Verantwortung im vorliegenden Fall wahrscheinlich ebenso differiert. 

Und ja, ich bin bereits seit dem Jugoslawien-Konflikt für den Austritt aus der Nato. Andere Nato-Mitgliedsstaaten verweigern ihre Teilnahme sehr wohl und ich habe sie auch bereits genannt. 

Die Afghanen haben regional genügend Ansprechpartner. Die verstecken sich auch nicht (mal abgesehen von ein paar Opiumbossen). Dass die Regierung in Kabul nix zu melden hat und deswegen auch nur für die Region Kabul verhandeln kann, ist ja inzwischen und nicht erst seit der "demokratischen" Wahl sicherlich jedem klar (die selbe Vasallen-Regierung übrigens, die uns um Hilfe gebeten hat, um das UN-Mandat zu ermöglichen). 

Das alternative Konzept ist und bleibt in meinen Augen ziviler Aufbau ohne Militär. Das wird nicht immer hundertprozentig klappen, aber auf jeden Fall eher, als mit unserer Taliban jagenden Gurkentruppe. Handlungsfähig? Na klar. Leider müssen wir auch mit den Konsequenzen dieser Handlungen leben. Tote, Verwundete, Kollateralschäden, immer weiter sinkendes Ansehen bei den Einheimischen...netter Teufelskreis. 
Aber immer mal schön weiter so. Am besten noch ein drittes vollständiges Regiment da runter und noch ein Rudel Panzerhaubitzen. Schade, dass uns unsere tolle U-Boot-Technik da nix nutzt, die müsste ja auch mal wieder "gassi".


----------



## Squatrat (1. Mai 2010)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alle Kommentare gelesen.

Meiner Meinung nach kann man dort nichts gewinnen solange das Land von einer korrupten Regierung geführt wird. Der Afghanische Präsident greift regelmäßig die Nato Truppen an ohne die er wahrscheinlich schon längst an die Wand gestellt worden wäre.

Entweder man sorgt für eine fair gewählte Regierung oder man lässt es am besten gleich bleiben.

Ich sehe es zumindest nicht ein Soldaten dafür zu opfern um so einen Idioten an der Macht zu erhalten.


----------



## sanQn (5. Mai 2010)

Die deutschen Truppen sollen Afghanistan verlassen. Russland hat dort 10 Jahre lang gekämpft und nichts gewonnen außer tausender, toter, junger Soldaten. 

mfG
sanQn


----------



## Nomad (12. Mai 2010)

[x] nein

Du hast sicherlich Recht sanQn, aber wenn man so ,mittendrinnen aufhört wird das mit der Vernichtung der Taliban nie was. Allerdings ist es auch wahrscheinlich ,dass wenn die Taliban ausgerottet sind (oder wie man das nennen will) sich neue Terrorgruppen bilden. Trotzdem finde ich die Bundeswehr soll ihren Dienst dort machen ,Afghanistan helfen und wer weiß vll. wird Afghanistan ja mal Deutschland helfen...


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Mai 2010)

[x] JA!
ich denke es sind keine weiteren Worte nötig, weil der gesunde Menschenverstand (vor allem von einem deutschen) muss automatisch ja sagen , es gibt einfach nur gute gründe für den abzug


----------



## ICke-jOnes-jR (17. Juni 2010)

[x] _nein
MfG
_


----------



## schub97 (18. Juni 2010)

ja sollte es.Natürlich ist die Lage dort unsicher,doch die Welt muss lernen ohne Deutschland klarzukommen.Oder sind wir das Weltspendenland.Außerdem vermute ich,dass Köhler völlig recht hat.das ganze dient auch wirtschaftlichen Zwecken.

Lg schub97


----------



## frEnzy (23. Juni 2010)

[X] Ja

Das ist für mich eine ganz klare und eindeutige Entscheidung! Zum einen war es niemals irgendwie in Ordnung dort überhaupt hinzugehen, da jede Begründung unglaubwürdig und an den Haaren herbei gezogen war. Deutschlands Sicherheit ist in keinster Weise durch Afghanistan gefährdet gewesen. Damals nicht und heute auch nicht. Mir hat noch kein Politiker glaubhaft klar machen können, warum Deutschland dort sein muss. Was rechtfertigt bitte die Milliarden und Menschenleben, die "wir" dort (meiner Meinung nach) verschwenden?

Dazu kommt noch, dass ich keinen Vortschritt sehe. Das kann natürlich daran liegen, dass es keine sicheren Informationen darüber gibt, was dort wirklich geschafft/verbessert wurde und in Wirklichkeit wird dort alles ständig besser und ist bald ganz toll aber irgendwie zeigt mir die Erfahrung mit solchen Einsätzen, dass dies nie der Fall war. Man muss einfach erkennen können, wenn man einen Fehler gemacht hat und es sich nicht lohnt weiter auf etwas drauf rum zu reiten. Darum: Ja, Deutschland sollte seine Armee aus Afghanistan abziehen!


----------



## V!PeR (23. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> [X] _ja_
> 
> Die Lage da unten war nie unser Problem



Sehe ich ganz genauso...

Obwohl ich finde das es leere Drohungen sind,wie immer.


----------



## frEnzy (23. Juni 2010)

Es ist ja nicht nur so, dass uns die Lage nichts angeht. Selbst wenn wir sagen, dass wir aus rein humanitären Gründen dort wären (was ja durchaus einleuchten könnte), gäbe es zig Länder, die wesentlich dringender auf diese Hilfe angewiesen sind, als es Afghanistan je war, und um die wir uns einen Scheißdreck kümmern.


----------



## herethic (23. Juni 2010)

Hat einer von euch vielleicht eine Umfrage unter der afghanischen Bevölkerung wie sie zur Hamas-Regierung steht?


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Juni 2010)

Nö aber du konntest ja eine machen, wenn es dich interessiert wie sie dazu stehen!


----------



## frEnzy (24. Juni 2010)

Viel besser, als es dieser Kommentar hier auf den Punkt bringt, kann man den Einsatz in Afghanistan nicht beschreiben. Zumindest nicht den amerikanischen. Und ich denke, man kann daraus durchaus seine Schlüsse auf den deutschen Einsatz ziehen.

Geschasster Afghanistan-Oberbefehlshaber McChrystal: General McCrazy fliegt, die Kriegslüge bleibt - Politik | STERN.DE


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch vielleicht eine Umfrage unter der afghanischen Bevölkerung wie sie zur Hamas-Regierung steht?



Umfragen in Afghanistan durchzuführen ist derzeit nicht sehr einfach, mir sind da ehrlich gesagt gar keine bekannt. Inbesondere keine, die sich mit Regierungen in israelisch besetzen Gebieten beschäftigt.


----------



## herethic (24. Juni 2010)

Ach ich bin auch dumm 

Ich meinte Karzai-Regierung.


----------



## Gast XXXX (24. Juni 2010)

Danke ruyven, das du das aussprichst was ich dachte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2010)

Zu Karzai kenn ich auch nur ein paar O-Töne und die sind meist negativ. Korruption, Fehlentscheidungen und de facto keine Macht in weiten Teilen des Landes sind eben nicht das, was einer Regierung gut zu Gesicht steht. Dazu scheint mir stellenweise das fehlende Gemeinschaftsgefühl zu kommen, nach 30 Jahren Krieg diverser Gruppierungen sehen es "die Afghanen" stellenweise rein gar nicht ein, warum "die Afghanen" in Kabul irgendwas über ihr Stück Land bestimmen sollten. Andere lehnen prinzipiell jeden ab, der mit Besatzungsmächten zusammenarbeitet. Dritten ist ziemlich egal, wie regiert wird, solange Stabilität und Sicherheit einkehren (und sei es durch die Taliban). Etc.

Ich glaube, es gab noch nie eine afghanische Regierung, die auf Zustimmung der Bevölkerungsmehrheit traf.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (25. Juni 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zu Karzai kenn ich auch nur ein paar O-Töne und die sind meist negativ.


Karzai steht für den Karzai-Clan und einige wenige einflussreiche Familien in der Kabuler Region. Glück für die US-Administration war, dass sie ihn damals favorisierte und unterstützte, als seine Machtbasis sich noch bis kurz vor die Tore Kabuls erstreckte und sowohl die UN als auch einige andere int. Organisationen in ihm einen Hoffnungsschimmer sahen, die regionale Lage in Afghanistan zu stabilisieren. Nur auf dieser Grundlage (Hilferuf der Kabuler Regierung von Karsai nach ausländische Truppen), schaffte es die US-Administration, das UN-Mandat zum Einsatz zu erwirken.
Dass dieser Eindruck der UN und anderen Beobachter täuschte, ward nicht erst bei den letzten "Wahlen" offenbar, sondern kam schon vorher bei den Treffen führender Clans zur Regierungsbildung zum Ausdruck.
Das ist mir noch in Erinnerung geblieben, als ich 2009 dieses Interview gesehen habe:
Peter Scholl-Latour bei Phoenix: Klartext zu 9/11 und Afghanistan  Infoblog Media

Habe erst kürzlich wieder einen Kommentar von Scholl-Latour zu dem leidigen Thema gelesen. 
Ah, hier: Cicero exklusiv: ?Raus aus Afghanistan!? - Peter Scholl-Latour - FOCUS Online





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es gab noch nie eine afghanische Regierung, die auf Zustimmung der Bevölkerungsmehrheit traf.


Wie soll es auch in einem Land mit hunderten, seit Jahrhunderten um die Vorherrschaft kämpfenden Clans, Warlords, Drogenbaronen eine Mehrheit etablieren können? Afghanistan ist eigentlich kein Land mit einer Nationalität, sondern ähnlich wie das mittelalterliche Deutschland, nur noch schlimmer zersplittert.
Das einzige, was diese "Nation" schon immer zumindest im größeren Maßstab geeint hat, waren äußere Bedrohungen oder Interventionen und der vornehmlich muslimische Glaube.
Das haben die Tataren und Mongolen, die Türken, die Briten und die Russen seit Generationen mit Blut lernen dürfen. Und jetzt ist es die "Staatengemeinschaft", die diesen leidigen Fehler auch noch machen muss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2010)

N gewisser Zusammenhalt ist schon da bzw. da gewesen. Was fehlt, war Demokratie. Nach Jahrhunderten Kolonialgeschichte und vereinzelt eingesetzen Monarchen (was zwar die Bevölkerung zusammenschweißt, aber keine beliebte Regierung ergibt) hatte Afgahnistan keine drei Wahlperioden als konstitutionelle Monarchie (bei der ich bezweifle, dass das Wahlrecht für Frauen in irgend einer Weise ausgespielt wurde, schließlich wurde Gleichberechtigung und Abkehr von traditionellen Strukturen erst unter den Sozialisten erzwungen), bevor die Kette aus Putsch und Stellvertreterkrieg begann.


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

Der Krieg ist doch verloren


----------



## frEnzy (28. Juli 2010)

xlarge schrieb:


> Der Krieg ist doch verloren


 Er war auch nie so zu gewinnen, wie es versucht worden ist  Leider, und das zeigen die frisch gewikileakten Dokumente ja ganz deutlich, sind unsere Politiker nicht fähig oder nicht willens, dies auch so zuzugeben. Die ganzen politischen Hohlphrasen können die sich jetzt entgültig abschminken. Je eher wir dort militärisch verschwinden, um so besser für uns. Wir hätten niemals dort sein dürfen!!


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Er war auch nie so zu gewinnen, wie es versucht worden ist  Leider, und das zeigen die frisch gewikileakten Dokumente ja ganz deutlich, sind unsere Politiker nicht fähig oder nicht willens, dies auch so zuzugeben. Die ganzen politischen Hohlphrasen können die sich jetzt entgültig abschminken. Je eher wir dort militärisch verschwinden, um so besser für uns. Wir hätten niemals dort sein dürfen!!


 

Du kannst nicht gegen einen Feind kämpfen den du nicht siehtst...

Ich bin auch der Meinung das wir da raus müssen...

Oder als Abschreckung Leopard2-Tanks runterschicken...
Militärische Stärke zeigen... Und Stärke zeigt man nicht durch Jeeps sondern durch Tanks... Vielleicht hilft es ja...


----------



## Riot_deluxe (29. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Oder als Abschreckung Leopard2-Tanks runterschicken...
> Militärische Stärke zeigen... Und Stärke zeigt man nicht durch Jeeps sondern durch Tanks... Vielleicht hilft es ja...



Genau einfach noch ein paar Millionen mehr an Steuergeld da rein buttern, ist ja nicht so als ob wir sparen müssen...


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Genau einfach noch ein paar Millionen mehr an Steuergeld da rein buttern, ist ja nicht so als ob wir sparen müssen...


 

Das macht die Wurst auch nicht mehr Fett... So wie die Politiker mit dem Geld umgehen, kanns kaum schlimmer werden...

Wenns nur ums Geld gehen würde, sollten wir da gar nicht unten sein...!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht gegen einen Feind kämpfen den du nicht siehtst...
> 
> Ich bin auch der Meinung das wir da raus müssen...
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, wie es mit Leopard2 aussieht - aber T-72 zeigen in Afghanistan nachweislich null Wirkung.
Denke nicht, dass ein etwas kantigeres Design, unsichtbare Elektronik und weiterhin hoffnungslos überlegen Panzerung&Armierung einen Unterschied machen würde.
Die einzige Folgen wären vermutlich unbeabsichtigte Schäden an der Infrastruktur. (Gewicht, Größe)


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie es mit Leopard2 aussieht - aber T-72 zeigen in Afghanistan nachweislich null Wirkung.
> Denke nicht, dass ein etwas kantigeres Design, unsichtbare Elektronik und weiterhin hoffnungslos überlegen Panzerung&Armierung einen Unterschied machen würde.
> Die einzige Folgen wären vermutlich unbeabsichtigte Schäden an der Infrastruktur. (Gewicht, Größe)




Aber es würde die Soldaten besser schützen, als ein Jeep....


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Juli 2010)

Aber total unnütz, da kein offenes Gelände, denn in den Hauptkampfgebieten ist Gebirge!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. Juli 2010)

Kampfhelis braucht die Bundeswehr da und besseren Schutz für Nachschublieferungen durch gepanzerte und Bombensichere Fahrzeuge sowie allgemein bessere Ausrüstung, moderne Schusssichere Westen (Drachenhaut genannt)... . Aber auf lange sicht muss die Regierung da die Aufgaben selbst übernehmen. 

Was aus meiner Sicht nicht geht sind die Warlords/ Clanchefs da und der Drogenanbau.
Aber das ist da wohl Kultur und läst sich kaum schnell ändern wenn überhaupt. Das beste wäre gewesen da gar nicht erst rein zu gehen, gegen die Chinesische unterdrückung der Tibeter und eigenen Bevölkerung in China tut die Weltpolizei USA ja auch nichts. Die(USA) sind doch nur da weil Sie Öl wollen und nach dem 11. September ihrgendwo einmarschieren mussten, weil die Bevölkerung der USA das damals so wollte. Und das übliche Politiker wollen an Macht bleiben bzw. die Konzerne hinter ihnen.

Die Bundeswehr sollte man abziehen Deuschland wird weder sicherer eher aber  unsicherer wenn die Bundeswehr da noch bleibt. Bundeswehr an die Deutsche Grenze stellen um Diebe und Einbrecher zu *Stoppen* auch mit Waffengewalt die nach Polen wollen wäre wohl besser für unsehr Sicherheitsgefühl als Sie im Ausland zu lassen.


----------



## Wincenty (30. Juli 2010)

[x] noch nix man könnte es ja so machen wie die Polen:
offiziel abgezogen aber niemand ist heimgekehrt weil man sie in Private Unternehmen übergestzt hat und diese somit nicht verpflichtet sind abgezogen zu werden


----------



## hardwarekäufer (30. Juli 2010)

Das entwickelt sich eh zum Dauerproblem.
Ob wir jetzt dort abziehen oder erst in 10 Jahren. Er Effekt wäre derselbe.
Dass man die Taliban nicht aus den Städten verdrängt hat sieht man an den Anschlägen die fast täglich passieren.
Und ganz ehrlich - nur weil die Amerikaner es angefangen haben sollen wir es weitermachen?
Klar wir sind in der UN, aber die Initiierung des ganzen kam von den Amerikanern auch ohne Zustimmung des UN-Rates.

Ich würde fast behaupten: je länger wir uns dort unten "aufhalten" desto größer wird die Entrüstung in der Bevölkerung und desto stärker der Hang zu Gruppierungen wie Al Qaida und Co.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2010)

> Kampfhelis braucht die Bundeswehr da und besseren Schutz für Nachschublieferungen durch gepanzerte und Bombensichere Fahrzeuge sowie allgemein bessere Ausrüstung, moderne Schusssichere Westen (Drachenhaut genannt)... . Aber auf lange sicht muss die Regierung da die Aufgaben selbst übernehmen.


 
Kampfhelis? Hast du gesehen was die Taliban damals mit den "Fliegenden Panzern" aka Mil Mi-24 (Nato-Bezeichnung: Hind) gemacht hat? Puff, und weg waren sie... Verdammte Stinger... -.-
Ob da die Tigers oder Longbow Apaches was richten können, ist fraglich...

Aber in einem Punkt stimm ich dir zu: Bessere Ausrüstung ist wirklich notwendig...

Ist eingentlich das KSK vor Ort?

Für alle die näheres wissen wollen, oder sich mit dem Militärzeug nicht auskennen.... 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mil_Mi-24
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/FIM-92_Stinger
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hughes_AH-64
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurocopter_Tiger
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kommando_Spezialkr%C3%A4fte


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Aber in einem Punkt stimm ich dir zu: Bessere Ausrüstung ist wirklich notwendig...



Die ist schon seit Jahren notwendig, aber nach dem neuen Sparprogramm wirds wohl wieder nichts mit neues Ausrüstung eher im Gegenteil! Die Nutzungszeiten der alten Gerätschaften wird verlängert. 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ist eingentlich das KSK vor Ort?



Ja und zwar schon des längeren.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2010)

> Ja und zwar schon des längeren.



Habe die nur Schutzfunktion da unten? Oder sind sie auf einer "Search & Destroy-Mission"?


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juli 2010)

Soviel wie ich weiß haben sie die Aufgabe gegen al Qaida vorzugehen, aber auch Einsätze gegen den Drogenanbau werden durchgeführt.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2010)

Also eine Search & Destroy-Mission... Das würde doch reichen... Die Amis haben die Deltas, SEAL´s und sonstige Spezialeinheiten da unten... 

Da könnten wir doch unsere "Standartsoldaten" abziehen, oder!?


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juli 2010)

Ich habe hier im Thread schon gepostet das ich für einen Komplettabzug bin! Wir haben da nichts zu suchen, das ist ein Krieg im Deckmantel der UNSC, ein sogenannter "friedenserzwingender Einsatz" und die Bundeswehr ist eine *Verteidigungsarmee*, denn mir wäre es neu das Afghanistan *Deutschland* angegriffen hat.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ich habe hier im Thread schon gepostet das ich für einen Komplettabzug bin! Wir haben da nichts zu suchen, das ist ein Krieg im Deckmantel der UNSC, ein sogenannter "friedenserzwingender Einsatz" und die Bundeswehr ist eine *Verteidigungsarmee* und mir wäre es neu das Afghanistan *Deutschland* angegriffen hat.


 
Stimmt ja auch...

Das ist eine neue Art von "Krieg" und dafür braucht man eine "neue Art" von Soldaten...

Das was da unten Abgeht, liegt den Special Forces am besten... SAS, KSK, SEAL´s, Delta Force usw...

Für sowas muss man nicht die ganze Bundeswehr einsetzen...

Edit: Das einzige Hubschrauberregiment was da unten was reißen könnte, wären die Jungs vom 160th SOAR aka "Night Stalkers"... Wenns dann nur die...


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juli 2010)

Wie gesagt kein einziger *deutscher* Soldat wird da gebraucht, wenn die USA ihre Fehde gegen al Qaida im Herkunftsland führen will soll sie es gerne tun, aber nicht noch andere Staaten zwingen das auch zu machen!


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wie gesagt kein einziger *deutscher* Soldat wird da gebraucht, wenn die USA ihre Fehde gegen al Qaida im Herkunftsland führen will soll sie es gerne tun, aber nicht noch andere Staaten zwingen das auch zu machen!


 

Ist auch meine Meinung, aber wenn die Deutschen sich "verpflichtet" fühlen, mitzuhelfen... Dann bitte *nur* mit dem KSK. Die sind für solche Situationen ausgebildet worden....


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juli 2010)

Warum sollte sich *der Deutsche* verpflichtet fühlen? Ihmo ist da nur die Politik in der Pflicht und selbst die könnte "Nein!" sagen, aber sie hat wohl Angst vor der großen und mächtigen USA! Nur weil die USA durch den Marshall-Plan Teile von Deutschland wieder aufgebaut haben, ist das noch lange kein Grund denen hinterherzurennen. 

Scheinbar liegt das aber auch nur an der Regierung, denn den Irakkrieg 2003 hat die damalige Regierung ja abgewälzt, obwohl die USA uns da auch die Pistole auf die Brust setzte. 

Auch die KSK-Truppen der Bundeswehr sind (egal wie sie ausgebildet wurden) eben Teile dieser und sollten *nur* auch in deren Sinne eingesetzt werden, eben zur Verteidigung!


----------



## TheRammbock (30. Juli 2010)

Ich stimme insofern mit dir überein Connvers, das die Bundeswehr und alle Truppengattungen inklusive KSK nur für die Verteidigung der INNERdeutschen Grenzen einzusetzen seien. So steht es auch im Grundgesetzt, welches aber ja willkürlich nach Lust und Laune still und heimlich geändert wird ...

Allerdings widerspreche ich dir, bei der Aussage das unsere Politik hätte nein sagen können. Hier in klein amerika (Besatzungsstaat) ist es so, das die amerikanische Regierung hier das sagen hat. Und wir wollen doch nicht unseren Brötchengeber verärgern. 

Her Schröder (nein, ich bin kein Anhänger) ist auch genau aus solchen Gründen gegangen worden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Aber es würde die Soldaten besser schützen, als ein Jeep....



Du sprachts von "als Abschreckung" - da würden sie imho nichts bringen.
Als Schutzfahrzeug für Soldaten sind sie sicherlich nicht zu verachten (auch wenn wir da imho B-Riege wären - haben die Briten Challengers2 vor Ort? Die haben sich als sehr unempfindlich nicht nur gegenüber älteren RPGs erwiesen), aber: Wozu?
Ein sicheres Fahrzeug ist nur ein Teil - es muss auch ein Fahrzeug sein, mit dem man seinen Auftrag ausführen kann. Der Leopard2 ist aber zu groß, um in Städten zu operieren, er ist schon allein aufgrund des Aussehens ungeeignet für Hilfsmissionen, die Vertrauen in der Bevölkerung schaffen sollen, er ist als Truppentransporter absolut ungeeignet (maximale Kapazität abzüglich Bedienmannschaft: Mit wohlwollen 1), er ist als Materialtransporter ungeeignet,... - er ist eigentlich für alles ungeeignet, außer Verteidigung gegen gepanzerte Fahrzeuge und Angriffe gegen andere Fahrzeug-, besonders Panzerverbände und befestige Stellungen. Dumm nur, dass die Taliban nicht mit gepanzerten Fahrzeugen, nicht mit befestigten Stellungen und fast gar nicht mit Fahrzeugen arbeitet, die auf größere Entfernung als militärisch genutzt erkennbar wären. (und wenn sie es machen, bestehen kaum Unterschiede zu Karzais-Truppen -> Leopard-Einsatz aufgrund von FF-Möglichkeit nicht empfehlenswert)
Diesem "0" Nutzen stehen die zu erwartetenden Schäden an Straßen und der hohe Treibstoffverbrauch gegenüber (der eine größere Zahl an zusätzlichen Versorgungseinheiten und somit zusätzliche, gefährdete Soldaten bedeuten würde)




SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Kampfhelis braucht die Bundeswehr da und besseren Schutz für Nachschublieferungen durch gepanzerte und Bombensichere Fahrzeuge sowie allgemein bessere Ausrüstung, moderne Schusssichere Westen (Drachenhaut genannt)... . Aber auf lange sicht muss die Regierung da die Aufgaben selbst übernehmen.



Beim Personenschutz und besseren Fahrzeugen hast du recht, aber was willst du mit Kampfhubschraubern? Wie willst du Nachschublieferungen noch schützen, außer durch den besseren Selbstschutz der Fahrzeuge? Was soll "allgemein bessere Ausrüstung" noch enthalten?
Soweit ich das mitbekomme, sterben in Afghanistan nur sehr wenige NATO-Soldaten in offenen Feuergefechten. Das Problem sind Anschläge, improvisierte Minen, Sprengsätze, schwerer Beschuss aus Hinterhalten in bebauter Gegend,...
Also Angriffe, die man -egal mit welcher Ausrüstung- nicht vorhersehen kann, die so schnell ablaufen, dass keinerlei aktive Gegenmaßnahmen möglich sind und die dem Angreifer sehr oft einen unerkannten Rückzug ermöglichen. Oder anders: Guerillataktiken.



> Was aus meiner Sicht nicht geht sind die Warlords/ Clanchefs da und der Drogenanbau.
> Aber das ist da wohl Kultur und läst sich kaum schnell ändern wenn überhaupt.



Das ist das Ergebniss einer Situation, in der seit 30 Jahren nur das Recht des stärkeren gilt, "Kampf" das von allen Seiten (inklusive der westlichen Welt) geforderte und geförderte Verhalten ist und in der es keinerlei Gesetzesmacht gibt, die Drogenanbau unterbinden könnte, aber keine ausreichende Stabilität, um sich mit irgend etwas mit geringerer Gewinnspanne eine Zukunft zu schaffen.



> Die(USA) sind doch nur da weil Sie Öl wollen



Es gibt in Afghanistan kein Öl, es gab bislang keinerlei Versuche, die anderen Bodenschätze zu sichern.
Den maximalen Nutzen, den die USA im Moment aus Afghanistan ziehen könnten, wäre die Lage. (Stützpunkte zwischen Iran und China, mit Blick auf Pakistan und Indien. Praktischer gehts kaum.)




hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> Klar wir sind in der UN, aber die Initiierung des ganzen kam von den Amerikanern auch ohne Zustimmung des UN-Rates.



Die formelle Initiierung kam (nach allen vorliegenden Indizien) von Al Kaida, die einen massiven Angriff auf ein NATO-Mitglied gestartet haben. Der Rest waren mehr-oder-minder logische Konsequenzen. Deswegen "fühlen" "wir" uns auch nicht verpflichtet - wir sind verpflichtet.
Die einzige Möglichkeit, das zu vermeiden, war in der Woche nach dem 11.9.01 gewesen. Da waren aber weder die Politiker (okay: die Linke natürlich schon) noch die deutsche Bevölkerung der Meinung, dass man den USA den Stinkefinger zeigen und ihnen ein "das ist euer Problem, das hat rein gar nichts mit Krieg oder Verteidigung zu tun" an den Kopf zu werfen.
(Anm.: Afaicr gab es sonst auch nur ein anderes Staatsoberhaupt, dass den USA nicht vollste Unterstützung zugesichert hat. Das hat er dann 2 Jahre später bereut...)




<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Also eine Search & Destroy-Mission... Das würde doch reichen... Die Amis haben die Deltas, SEAL´s und sonstige Spezialeinheiten da unten...
> 
> Da könnten wir doch unsere "Standartsoldaten" abziehen, oder!?



Äh: Unser erklärtes Ziel ist es, Frieden in Afghanistan zu schaffen. Das schafft man ganz sicher nicht nur mit Spezialeinheiten.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2010)

> Äh: Unser erklärtes Ziel ist es, Frieden in Afghanistan zu schaffen. Das schafft man ganz sicher nicht nur mit Spezialeinheiten.



Und Frieden kann man nicht schaffen, wenn man die Feinde nicht bekämpft. Das ist ein Teufelsrad...

Ich bin nur der Meinung, das zum gezielten aufspüren von Taliban-Verstecken, Waffenhändlern & Co das KSK einfach besser geeignet ist. Durch ihre Undercoverausbildung sind sie dafür einfach besser geeignet als der normale Frontsoldaten...

Mit normalen Mitteln kann man den Taliban nur wenig anhaben....


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (30. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> .....
> Die formelle Initiierung kam (nach allen vorliegenden Indizien) von Al Kaida, die einen massiven Angriff auf ein NATO-Mitglied gestartet haben. Der Rest waren mehr-oder-minder logische Konsequenzen. Deswegen "fühlen" "wir" uns auch nicht verpflichtet - *wir sind verpflichtet*. ...



Nö, sind und waren wir nie.
1. ist EL Kaida kein Staat, sondern eine terroristische (... früher nannte man sie noch Freiheitskämpfer und Patrioten, als sie sich gg. das russische Regime wehrten), inzwischen international agierende Vereinigung. Das legitimiert keinen Staat der NATO gegen einen anderen Staat vorzugehen.
Welche Konstrukte und Hintertürchen geschaffen wurden, um diesen Einsatz letztendlich zu gewährleisten, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Eine legitime Rechtfertigung kann ich beim besten Willen nicht erkennen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> .....Die einzige Möglichkeit, das zu vermeiden, war in der Woche nach dem 11.9.01 gewesen. Da waren aber weder die Politiker (okay: die Linke natürlich schon) *noch die deutsche Bevölkerung der Meinung,* dass man den USA den Stinkefinger zeigen und ihnen ein "das ist euer Problem, das hat rein gar nichts mit Krieg oder Verteidigung zu tun" an den Kopf zu werfen.
> ..........



Das fett markierte ist faktisch falsch. Wie du immer selbst so schön sagst: die deutsche Bevölkerung gibt es nicht.
Ich kenne 6 Menschen (+ mich) persönlich, die sofort dagegen waren. 
Es gab zu diesem Zeitpunkt weder Umfragen, noch statistische Erhebungen, noch wurde Wert auf einen Rückhalt zu diesem Thema in der Bevölkerung gelegt. 2 weitere Parteien (DKP, MLPD), haben sich ebenso sofort und mit aller Konsequenz gegen diesen Einsatz ausgesprochen. Sind aber halt nur Randparteien, wayne ... 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> .....
> Äh: Unser erklärtes Ziel ist es, Frieden in Afghanistan zu schaffen.



Das sieht aber unser Ex-Bundespräser und viele andere Leute ("er hat doch nur die Wahrheit gesagt") ganz anders. Ich übrigens auch. Und genau deshalb bin ich auch gegen diesen Einsatz mit all seinen vorgeschobenen Gründen.

Selbst für das "erklärte Ziel" wäre ein Einsatz bewaffneter Kräfte im Kontext  und vor dem historischen Hintergrund absolut kontraproduktiv. Dazu muss man kein Wehr-Experte oder Geschichtsprofessor sein.
Da reicht gesunder Menschenverstand.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Und Frieden kann man nicht schaffen, wenn man die Feinde nicht bekämpft. Das ist ein Teufelsrad...
> 
> Ich bin nur der Meinung, das zum gezielten aufspüren von Taliban-Verstecken, Waffenhändlern & Co das KSK einfach besser geeignet ist. Durch ihre Undercoverausbildung sind sie dafür einfach besser geeignet als der normale Frontsoldaten...
> 
> Mit normalen Mitteln kann man den Taliban nur wenig anhaben....



Du solltest mal deine eigenen Aussagen besser in Erinnerung behalten...



			
				painkiller schrieb:
			
		

> Da könnten wir doch unsere "Standartsoldaten" abziehen, oder!?



Nur weil die "Standardsoldaten" nicht optimal sind, um Verstecke & Waffenhändler aufzuspüren (je nach Versteck würde ich wiedersprechen), heißt das nicht, dass man sie abziehen kann. Denn zur Bekämpfung militärischer Truppen, zur Absicherung von Gebieten, für Unterstützungsaufgaben, Transport, Wiederaufbau,.......... sind sie immer noch das beste, was wir haben.




Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Nö, sind und waren wir nie.
> 1. ist EL Kaida kein Staat, sondern eine terroristische (... früher nannte man sie noch Freiheitskämpfer und Patrioten, als sie sich gg. das russische Regime wehrten), inzwischen international agierende Vereinigung. Das legitimiert keinen Staat der NATO gegen einen anderen Staat vorzugehen.
> Welche Konstrukte und Hintertürchen geschaffen wurden, um diesen Einsatz letztendlich zu gewährleisten, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Eine legitime Rechtfertigung kann ich beim besten Willen nicht erkennen.



Ob du (oder ich) die Rechtfertigung als legitim einstufen oder nicht, ist mindestens solange irrelevant, wie wir die damalige Regierung nicht illegalen Praktiken überführen. Aber wenn die BRD den Bündniss- und Verteidigungsfall anerkennt (und das hat sie nunmal), dann ist sie auch zur Unterstützung verpflichtet. Und ein Jahrzehnt später auf einmal zu einem anderen Ergebniss zu kommen, würde ein bißchen mehr als nur diplomatisches Geschick brauchen.




> Das fett markierte ist faktisch falsch. Wie du immer selbst so schön sagst: die deutsche Bevölkerung gibt es nicht.
> Ich kenne 6 Menschen (+ mich) persönlich, die sofort dagegen waren.
> Es gab zu diesem Zeitpunkt weder Umfragen, noch statistische Erhebungen, noch wurde Wert auf einen Rückhalt zu diesem Thema in der Bevölkerung gelegt.



Es ist mir nicht mehr möglich, so lange Zeit später Umfragen zu finden, aber ich glaube mich sehr deutlich an welche erinnern zu können. Ansonsten dürften allein der öffentliche Zuspruch die mit Abstand deutlichste Äußerung der Bevölkerungsmeinung noch vor den Montagsdemonstrationen gewesen sein.



> 2 weitere Parteien (DKP, MLPD), haben sich ebenso sofort und mit aller Konsequenz gegen diesen Einsatz ausgesprochen. Sind aber halt nur Randparteien, wayne ...



Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob man Parteimitglieder ohne jegliche Funktion als "Politiker" bezeichnen sollte, muss aber zugeben: Die nicht-Bundestagsparteien habe ich tatsächlich vernachlässigt. Vermute mal, dass da noch deutlich mehr dagegen waren. (APPD aus Prinzip, NPD weil USA,...)



> Das sieht aber unser Ex-Bundespräser und viele andere Leute ("er hat doch nur die Wahrheit gesagt") ganz anders. Ich übrigens auch. Und genau deshalb bin ich auch gegen diesen Einsatz mit all seinen vorgeschobenen Gründen.



Man kann gegen die vorgeschobenen Gründe sein (imho sind sie das nicht, denn es gibt -abseits der Diplomatie- keine anderen. Sie werden nur schlichtweg von inkompetenten Leuten eingesetzt, aber das ist ein Thema für den Nachbarthread zu Volksentscheiden), aber das steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Aus der offiziellen Haltung der Regierung dazu, was in Afghanistan stattfinden soll, folgt auch, dass wir nicht einfach abhauen können.



> Selbst für das "erklärte Ziel" wäre ein Einsatz bewaffneter Kräfte im Kontext  und vor dem historischen Hintergrund absolut kontraproduktiv. Dazu muss man kein Wehr-Experte oder Geschichtsprofessor sein.
> Da reicht gesunder Menschenverstand.



Das bewaffnete Kräfte allein nicht das Ziel erreichen können, stimmt (auch wenn eingie der Verant.. - siehe Inkompetenz), aber genauso offensichtlich ist, dass man ohne bewaffnete Kräfte gar nichts machen kann. (zugegeben: Den viel propagandierten Frieden im Sinne von "keine Kämpfe" würde die Taliban wohl am schnellsten herstellen, wenn man ihr das Feld überlässt)


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (31. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ....
> Aus der offiziellen Haltung der Regierung dazu, was in Afghanistan stattfinden soll, folgt auch, dass wir nicht einfach abhauen können.
> ..........


Und genau das ist mit einer der vorrangigen Gründe, warum diese Regierung so schnell wie möglich in der Versenkung der Geschichte verschwinden muss.
Die Haltung dieser und der Vorgängerregierungen zum Thema Afghanistankrieg ist schlicht falsch und in Anbetracht der zutage getretenen Zweifel und Erkenntnisse, kann eine neue Regierung diesen Irrsinn nur beenden.

Abgesehen davon, gibt es trotz der fatalistischen Einsicht von bereits vor einem Jahr, dass man sich aus dem Land zurückziehen muss, noch immer keine gültige Exitstrategie. Es gibt noch nicht mal eine Exitdiskussion. Und genau das zeigt mir, dass die Regierung wieder nur auf Zeit spielt und gar nicht die Absicht hat, den Abzug durchzuführen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ....Das bewaffnete Kräfte allein nicht das Ziel erreichen können, stimmt (auch wenn eingie der Verant.. - siehe Inkompetenz), aber genauso offensichtlich ist, dass man ohne bewaffnete Kräfte gar nichts machen kann. (zugegeben: Den viel propagandierten Frieden im Sinne von "keine Kämpfe" würde die Taliban wohl am schnellsten herstellen, wenn man ihr das Feld überlässt)


Es ist ein Trugschluss, anzunehmen, dass man mit einer militärischen Okkupationstruppe, oder -armee, dieses Land soweit befrieden kann, dass ein friedliches Miteinander der verschiedenen Stämme, Clans und Ethnien gewährleistet werden kann. Das hat die letzten 1000 Jahre nur in ziemlich kurzen Zeiträumen funktioniert und dann war es auch nur oberflächlich betrachtet ruhig.
Man kann das Ziel durchaus schneller erreichen als die Taliban (mit dem negativen Effekt, dass Territorium die nächsten 10.000 Jahre nicht mehr nutzen zu können). Aber da auch das nicht gewollt ist, gibt es nun mal keine Option zu einem Truppenabzug.
Da kann man Gründe anführen, wie schlecht das ist und dass das keinen Nutzen bringt und die Taliban in 5 Jahren (sagen wir 2-3) wieder an der Macht sind. 
Antwort: Das wird auch mit ausländischen Truppen geschehen. Die Frage ist nur, welche Maßnahme weniger Opfer fordert. Weniger internationale Opfer ist klar. Die anderen lassen sich nicht vermeiden, ob mit oder ohne Bundeswehr, Nato, UN und weiß der Geier was noch.
Und falls jemand glaubt, dass es sich irgendein Land leisten kann, seine Elitetruppen, (egal ob KSK, KRK, SF, Navy Seals, Green Berets)  dort unten (vllt. als "Trainingsmaßnahme") verheizen zu lassen, der ist schief gewickelt. Weder finanziell, noch ausbildungstechnisch, lassen sich solche Verluste auf lange Dauer kompensieren - von keinem Land der Welt.

Auch dazu muss ich wieder, wie schon einige Seiten zuvor, auf das Buch: https://portal.d-nb.de/opac.htm?referrer=Wikipedia&method=simpleSearch&query=3549071620 von sowie diverse Interviews vom April 2009 (Der Krieg in Afghanistan ist nicht zu gewinnen" | Kriege) und November 2009 (Peter Scholl-Latour | Krieg am Hindukusch - Wir können in Afghanistan nichts ändern! | The European) mit Scholl-Latour verweisen. Trotz seines Alters hat der wenigstens den Durchblick behalten. Was man von den ganzen Pappnasen im Pentagon, bei der Nato oder der BW und ganz zu schweigen von den Polithanseln nunmal nicht behaupten kann.
O-Ton und politischer Konsens:
"Ja, lasst den alten Zausel mal labern, wir schicken der Weile lieber noch ein verstärktes Regiment runter." 
Apropos: Sind denn die Tiger und PzH2000 inzwischen unten angekommen? Soll ja da einige Problemchen mit dem Transport geben.... aber vllt. sind sie ja dann endlich da, wenn unsere Jungs heim dürfen. Quasi als "Geschenk" für die Taliban.


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh: Unser erklärtes Ziel ist es, Frieden in Afghanistan zu schaffen.



Ich wußte gar nicht das Krieg in diesem Land war, bevor die USA mit ihrem Lämmerschwanz NATO dort hineinmarschierte?


----------



## Painkiller (31. Juli 2010)

> Du solltest mal deine eigenen Aussagen besser in Erinnerung behalten...


Wenn du dich da auf die Aussage mit den Leo2-Tanks beziehst, muss ich dazu sagen, das ich bei dieser Aussage nicht wusste das das KSK auf einer S&D-Mission ist... Siehe Zitat von ConNerVos

Zitat von ConNerVos


> Soviel wie ich weiß haben sie die Aufgabe gegen al Qaida vorzugehen, aber auch Einsätze gegen den Drogenanbau werden durchgeführt.







> Nur weil die "Standardsoldaten" nicht optimal sind, um Verstecke & Waffenhändler aufzuspüren (je nach Versteck würde ich wiedersprechen), heißt das nicht, dass man sie abziehen kann. Denn zur Bekämpfung militärischer Truppen, zur Absicherung von Gebieten, für Unterstützungsaufgaben, Transport, Wiederaufbau,.......... sind sie immer noch das beste, was wir haben.



Die Standardsoldaten sind für die Punkte die du genannt hast, bestens geeignet... Da geb ich dir recht. Aber wie sollen sie den Feind bekämpfen, wenn sie ihn nicht sehen...
Gegen Guerilla-Attacken gibt es nun mal keinen Masterplan...

Die Russen mussten dafür auch teuer bezahlen....

Zitat aus wiki



> Den sowjetischen und afghanischen Regierungstruppen gelang es trotz ihrer militärischer Überlegenheit und Lufthoheit nicht, den Widerstand der Mudschaheddin zu brechen. Zwar konnten sie schnell wichtige Städte und Straßen besetzen, über Gebiete außerhalb der großen Städte hatten sie jedoch keine Kontrolle. Im Jahr 1982 wurde schließlich eine militärische Pattsituation erreicht, während der Kampf auf beiden Seiten immer brutaler geführt wurde. Eine Wende in dem andauernden Konflikt kam erst 1986 mit der Wahl von Michail Gorbatschow zum neuen Generalsekretär der KPdSU, der mit dem Versprechen angetreten war, den Krieg in Afghanistan zu beenden. Außerdem verloren die sowjetischen Truppen infolge der Lieferung von hochmodernen Stinger-Raketen an die Mudschaheddin durch die CIA die Luftüberlegenheit  über das Land. Die sowjetische Führung gelangte zu der Einsicht, dass der Krieg nicht zu gewinnen war und suchte nach einem Weg, die Truppen aus dem Land abzuziehen.




Und leider sieht es im Moment einfach nicht so aus, als würde die Situation da unten besser.

Krieg in Afghanistan seit 2001 ? Wikipedia
Mit technischen Fortschritt & Anzahl der Soldaten lässt sich nun kein (unsichtbarer) Feind besiegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ich wußte gar nicht das Krieg in diesem Land war, bevor die USA mit ihrem Lämmerschwanz NATO dort hineinmarschierte?



Tjo, das wussten viele nicht. Wen interessieren schon Verstöße gegen die Menschenrechte am anderen Ende der Welt? Ob ehemalige Verbündete mit geschenkten Waffen oder nicht, das macht dann auch keinen Unterschied mehr.
Aber "Krieg" ist da ja auch keiner, der Krieg wurde doch ~2003 "gewonnen" und seitdem gibt es nur noch "bewaffnete Konflikte", weswegen das mit dem Frieden noch ein weilchen dauert 
(Umkehrschlüsse gelten in Afghanistan nicht, es gibt immer noch eine Kategorie mehr. Man denke an Zivilisten und Kämpfer und äh andere Kämpfer, die zwar z.T. nicht mal Waffen haben und über deren Vorgeschichte nichts bekannt sind, die aber ganz sicher auch keine Rechte haben)




<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wenn du dich da auf die Aussage mit den Leo2-Tanks beziehst, muss ich dazu sagen, das ich bei dieser Aussage nicht wusste das das KSK auf einer S&D-Mission ist...



Ich bezog mich auf die Zeile, dich unmittelbar danach zitiert habe, die aus einem Post stammt, in dem du selbst die Aussage zu S&D wiederholst, und auf die ich 2 Post früher in unserem Diskussionsverlauf mit Zitat geantwortet habe. Also die Zeile, die als einzige eine Aussage über Standardsoldaten macht, genau das eine Thema also, auf das meine Antwort als einziges eingeht.
Ich hoffe, dieser Zusammenhang (von zugehörigem Zitat begleitet, gleiche Begriffe verwendet, die keine Bezug zu anderen Diskussionsabschnitten haben) erlaubt nach dieser Erklärung eine Zuordnung der Sätze...

Die Leos wurden im Laufe dieser Diskussion noch gar nicht mit dem KSK oder dem Begriff "Standardsoldaten" in Verbindung gebracht. Insbesondere bei ersteren sehe ich auch nicht, wieso man das machen sollte.



> Die Standardsoldaten sind für die Punkte die du genannt hast, bestens geeignet... Da geb ich dir recht. Aber wie sollen sie den Feind bekämpfen, wenn sie ihn nicht sehen...
> Gegen Guerilla-Attacken gibt es nun mal keinen Masterplan...
> 
> Die Russen mussten dafür auch teuer bezahlen....



Tjo. Damit sind wir wieder bei dem "sollte man überhaupt in Afghanistan agieren?" und "ist das gesetzte Ziel überhaupt erreichbar?" Punkt. Aber solange die Politik beide Fragen mit Ja beantwortet, folgt daraus der Einsatz einer größeren Anzahl normaler Soldaten.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (31. Juli 2010)

> Die formelle Initiierung kam (nach allen vorliegenden Indizien) von Al Kaida, die einen massiven Angriff auf ein NATO-Mitglied gestartet haben. Der Rest waren mehr-oder-minder logische Konsequenzen. Deswegen "fühlen" "wir" uns auch nicht verpflichtet - wir sind verpflichtet.


Wie sicher waren denn die Fakten, dass Al Qaida wirklich dafür verantwortlich war ?

Ich erinnere nur ungern an die Hasstiraden von Bush gegen Afghanistan und dann auch gegen den Irak, mit angeblichen Massenvernichtungswaffen, Laboren etc. 
In meinen Augen war der Angriff auf Afghanistan nur Vowand, um dann den Krieg gegen den Irak weiterzuführen den sein Vater nicht beenden konnte.


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tjo, das wussten viele nicht. Wen interessieren schon Verstöße gegen die Menschenrechte am anderen Ende der Welt? Ob ehemalige Verbündete mit geschenkten Waffen oder nicht, das macht dann auch keinen Unterschied mehr.



Hm viele wissen das in China Menschenrechte mit Füssen getreten werden, das es in einigen Ländern der Erde auch Unterdrückung von ethnischen Minderheiten gibt und … ??? Komisch da ist aber die USA, die Nato oder die UN nicht zu sehen. 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber "Krieg" ist da ja auch keiner, der Krieg wurde doch ~2003 "gewonnen" und seitdem gibt es nur noch "bewaffnete Konflikte", weswegen das mit dem Frieden noch ein weilchen dauert



Genau ein Weilchen?!  Naja die Bundeswehr ist immer noch in Bosnien und im Kosovo … rechne rechne denk … und da herrscht mittlerweile Frieden. 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... äh andere Kämpfer, die zwar z.T. nicht mal Waffen haben und über deren Vorgeschichte nichts bekannt sind, die aber ganz sicher auch keine Rechte haben ...



Hier bitte ich um eine genauere Erklärung was du meinst! 

Es gibt in einem bewaffneten Konflikt Kompandanten (bewaffnete Einheiten/Einzelpersonen) und Nicht-Kompandanten (Zivilisten), die Rechte beider sind in den Genfer Konventionen niedergeschrieben, also Rechte hat jeder auch im Krieg!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2010)

hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> Wie sicher waren denn die Fakten, dass Al Qaida wirklich dafür verantwortlich war ?



Hängt davon ab, wen du fragst und wann du meinst - würde aber in eigenes Thema ausarten. (imho waren sie im Moment der Kriegserklärung absolut unzureichend, viel mehr als ein "jemand besseres fällt uns nicht ein" gabs -zumindest öffentlich- nicht zu hören. Mitlerweile liegen ganz gute Beweise dafür vor, dass die Attentäter gute Verbindungen zu Al Kaida hatten und trotz vielfacher Mitteilungen wurde auch nie die Verantwortung abgestritten)



> Ich erinnere nur ungern an die Hasstiraden von Bush gegen Afghanistan und dann auch gegen den Irak, mit angeblichen Massenvernichtungswaffen, Laboren etc.
> In meinen Augen war der Angriff auf Afghanistan nur Vowand, um dann den Krieg gegen den Irak weiterzuführen den sein Vater nicht beenden konnte.



Es gab gegen Afghanistan keine Hasstiraden wegen Massenvernichtungswaffen, Laboren oder sonst was. Es gab nur Osama bin Laden und die Weigerungen der Taliban in der Vergangenheit, ihn auszuliefern.
Der Krieg im Irak war davon vollkommen unabhängig und basiert auf Irak-spezifischen Begründungen, die vorher verfügbar und unabhängig von Afghanistan waren. "Terror" kam erst kurz vor Ende des Krieges in die Liste und bislang haben selbst die USA nicht versucht, dass auf "Al Kaida-Terror" auszuweiten, da allgemein bekannt ist, dass deren Aktivitäten von Hussein eher unterbunden denn unterstützt wurden.




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Hier bitte ich um eine genauere Erklärung was du meinst!



Damit meine ich die von der NATO (bzw. deren führendem Mitglied) etablierte und von der UN (bzw. derem bekannt unrepresentativen Sicherheitsrat) abgesegnete Definition, der zu Folge es Zivilisten, Soldaten (bis hierhin im Sinne der Hager Landkriegsordnung) und "unlawful combatants" gibt, die sich von ersteren durch ihre Absichten von letzteren durch das fehlen einer Uniform unterscheiden, die man entführen, jahrelang ohne Prozess inhaftieren, verhören und foltern kann, ohne dass man sich im Kriegszustand mit ihrem Herkunftsland befindet und ohne zivilen Prozess oder auch nur einer Anklage zu stellen und die nach einem etwaigen Ende dieser Odysee auch bei fehlender Schuldzuweisung keinerlei Anrecht auf Entschädigung oder auch nur Rückführung haben. (Anm.: Inhalte der Definition nicht aus offiziellen Dokumenten, sondern aus dem Verhalten der USA abgeleitet)


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Gegen Guerilla-Attacken gibt es nun mal keinen Masterplan...
> 
> Die Russen mussten dafür auch teuer bezahlen....


Ja aber nur weil die USA für reichlich Waffen nachschub gesorgt haben ohne diese Sie die Helis nie mals hätten abschießen können daraus folgend auch nicht so viele Panzer hätten zerstören können. 

Und dann wäre Afganistan vielleicht noch ein Teil von Russland. Sowie es bei Tibet leider ist als ein Teil von China weil da die Amis kein Interesse hatten sich einzumischen.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (31. Juli 2010)

Die Taliban operieren auch von Pakistan aus. die halten sich halt nicht an Landesgrenzen.. sollen wir dann als nächstes den Iran, Pakistan und alle anderen umliegenden Staaten angreifen und "demokratisieren" ?

Die Taliban leiden nicht unter dem Krieg.. die afghanische Bevölkerung ist die Leidtragende.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. Juli 2010)

hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> Die Taliban operieren auch von Pakistan aus. die halten sich halt nicht an Landesgrenzen.. sollen wir dann als nächstes den Iran, Pakistan und alle anderen umliegenden Staaten angreifen und "demokratisieren" ?
> 
> Die Taliban leiden nicht unter dem Krieg.. die afghanische Bevölkerung ist die Leidtragende.



Iran Ja aber Pakistan das kann auch Indien machen. Und mal den Islam aber vor allem das Steinigen von Frauen und Ehrenmorde austreiben!!! Mit Kreuz vorran und in god we trust das können die Amis ja am besten. Die Bundeswehr bringt dann den Deutsch Türken die Demokratie und Rechtsstaatlichkeit näher und die geleichstellung der Frau in Europa.

Of course not! Only a bad bad joke!


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> … "unlawful combatants" …



Und was hat diese "Definition" mit dieser Diskussion zu tun oder willst du die Taliban/ al Qaida in diese Gruppe zählen?


----------



## herethic (1. August 2010)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Sowie es bei Tibet leider ist als ein Teil von China weil da die Amis kein Interesse hatten sich einzumischen.


Keine Interesse?
Naja liegt wohl eher dran dass man gut mit China handeln kann und China der größte Gläubiger der USA (860 Milliarden Dollar) ist.Sonst würde die Vereinigten Staaten auch ganz anders mit China umgehen. 



			
				ruvyen schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt in Afghanistan kein Öl


Afghanistan: Großes Ölfeld in Kundus entdeckt - Afghanistan - Politik - FAZ.NET

Irgendwie wusste ich jetzt auch nicht dass sie Öl haben
Möglichweise war der Satz 





> Die(USA) sind doch nur da weil Sie Öl wollen


auch auf die Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-Pipeline bezogen.



Ein ständigen Frieden kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt schwierig vorstellen,selbst nach dem Abzug der ISAF-Truppen.Afghanistan ist ein Multikultiland,es gibt viele Ethnien,eine wird immer unzufrieden sein und rebellieren.

Abziehen wäre ausserdem "Feige".Deutschland ist nunmal verbünderter der USA,wie würdet ihr es finden wenn Deutschland Krieg gegen ein Land führt(ok in diesem Fall ist es kein Krieg) und der Reihe nach alle Verbündeten abhauen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. August 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Abziehen wäre ausserdem "Feige".Deutschland ist nunmal verbünderter der USA,wie würdet ihr es finden wenn Deutschland Krieg gegen ein Land führt(ok in diesem Fall ist es kein Krieg) und der Reihe nach alle Verbündeten abhauen?



Schön welchen Gegner sollte sich Deutschland suchen von dem es auch was hat? Die USA macht nichts ohne Grund, um daraus auch Profit zu machen und wenn es nur Stützpunkte sind, um noch schneller bei ihren angeblichen Feinden zu sein und den Weltfrieden zu schützen! Außerdem ich und viele andere hier in Deutschland würden es begrüßen, wenn wir aus diesem Krieg in Afghanistan austreten! Warum, ich frage noch einmal, hat es die damalige Regierung geschafft, das wir nicht in Irak mitmischen und nun so treuseelerisch hinter die USA treten und diese angebliche Anti-Terror-Mission unterstützen?


----------



## steffen0278 (1. August 2010)

Ich bin schon immer der Meinung: Entweder richtig Aufräumen da oder raus.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. August 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Ich bin schon immer der Meinung: Entweder richtig Aufräumen da oder raus.


Was verstehts du unter "richtig Aufräumen"?

Das was ich darunter verstehe wäre Ilegal und Verboten im Völkerrecht und würde zu einer Anklage als Kriegsverbrecher führen.

z.B.



Spoiler



Alles Bombardieren was sich bewegt z.B. bei den Tanklastern und wer da Benzin zapft ist ein Verbrecher aka Taliban und sein Leben wäre sowieso Wertlos. Und wer keiner ist wäre da nicht gestorben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Und was hat diese "Definition" mit dieser Diskussion zu tun oder willst du die Taliban/ al Qaida in diese Gruppe zählen?



Der einzige Bezugspunkt zu dieser Diskussion ist meine Feststellung, dass "dritte Zustände" in Afghanistan keine Seltenheit sind.
Vor Afghanistan war jeder, der kein Soldat war, Zivilist. Heute ist er ggf. Guantanamo-Kandidat.
Vor Afghanistan war, wenn ein Krieg beendet war, Frieden. Heute sind ggf. militärische Manöver und dutzende Tote an der Tagesordnung.

Die weitere Ausführung war nur eine Reaktion auf deine Nachfrage.


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vor Afghanistan war jeder, der kein Soldat war, Zivilist. Heute ist er ggf. Guantanamo-Kandidat.



Also würdest du jeden der nicht in eine militärischen Vereinigung (dazu zähl ich jetzt auch die Truppen der Warlords) pauschal erstmal nach Guantanamo schicken oder die Person zumindest so behandeln?
Ach ja du bezogst dich ja auf die inoffizielle Definition der USA, so wie sie es auslegt oder irre ich mich da?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vor Afghanistan war, wenn ein Krieg beendet war, Frieden. Heute sind ggf. militärische Manöver und dutzende Tote an der Tagesordnung.



Das nennt man Guerilla-Taktik und so kämpft man nun mal wenn man in der Unterzahl ist und nicht die Mittel hat für Großtechnik.


----------



## Quicksylver (2. August 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Und was hat diese "Definition" mit dieser Diskussion zu tun oder willst du die Taliban/ al Qaida in diese Gruppe zählen?



Ich spreche mal für ihn und sage, Al qaida Anhänger sind per Definition der Genfer Konventionen tatsächlich Unlawful Combatants und genießen damit nichteinmal Menschenrechte. Das gleiche gilt übrigens zB. für Spione.
Bei den Taliban ist der Rechsstatus ungeklärt.

Im übrigen sind nicht alle Warlords gegen die Koalition. Es gibt auch Gruppierungen die sich unabhängig im Kampf gegen die Taliban befinden.



Zu den Leos:

Dänemark und Kanada setzen ihre Leoparden in Afghanistan mit großem Erfolg ein.
Außerdem sind sie durchaus auch in dem Gebiert der Bundeswehr einsetzbar. Das hügelige, unberwindbare Gelände ist zum großteil ein Mythos, da in diesem Gebiet die wenigsten Feuergefechte stattfinden.

Hier mal ein Bild eines Kanadischen Leoparden: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Gebiet in dem es zZ die größten Probleme gibt, ist bei weitem flacher. 

Außerdem sind Kampfhubschrauber dringend gebraucht, nur leider sind diese ja relikte aus dem Kalten Krieg die heute keine Verwendung mehr haben 
Dabei passieren viele Angriffe heute beim entschärfen von Ieds. Ein großflächiges thermal imaging mit bereitstehender Bordkanone würde den Soldaten am Boden große Sicherheit geben. Es gibt noch viel mehr Material und Erfahrungsberichte zum Einsatz von Großgerät, aber das bekomme ich jetzt nicht schnell zusammen.


----------



## Piy (2. August 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> [X] _ja_
> 
> Die Lage da unten war nie unser Problem



die lage da unten war nie irgendjemandes problem.

ein weiterer total überflüssiger krieg. es geht ja nichtmal um irgendwas.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Also würdest du jeden der nicht in eine militärischen Vereinigung (dazu zähl ich jetzt auch die Truppen der Warlords) pauschal erstmal nach Guantanamo schicken oder die Person zumindest so behandeln?
> Ach ja du bezogst dich ja auf die inoffizielle Definition der USA, so wie sie es auslegt oder irre ich mich da?



Ich gebe ausschließlich das wieder, was ich aus den Handlungen der USA ableite, gewertet habe ich das bislang gar nicht.
Auch wenn Quicksylver gerade das Gegenteil beweist, gehe ich aber davon aus, dass sich die meisten hier denken, was ich von einem Verfahren halte, dass in 9 Jahre Nutzung zu exakt 0 Verurteilungen geführt hat, aber mehrere 100 Personen nach ohne Urteil/Strafe/Schuldbeweis, d.h. (bei Anwendung deutschen Rechts) Unschuldige, z.T. >5 Jahren Haft und Folter ausgesetzt hat.

@Quicksilver:
Mir wäre kein internationales Abkommen bekannt, dass die Definition "unlawful combatants" enthält. Es wird afaik durchgängig zwischen Soldaten und Zivilisten unterschieden. Paramilitärs wurden in der Vergangenheit afaik meistens als organisierte Kriminalität eingestuft, selbst wenn sie deutlich militaristischer organisiert waren und operierten, als al Kaida. (siehe z.B südamerikansiche Guerilla-Gruppen).
Andersherum sollten die gültigen Verträge zu alt sein, um den "asymetrischen Konflikt" getrennt zu behandeln, damit gäbe es Kriege nur innerstaatlich oder zwischenstaatlich. Das würde imho implizieren, dass die USA durch Annahme/Aussprache der Kriegserklärung im "Kampf gegen den Terror" Al Kaida als Kriegspartei und ihre Kämpfer somit als Soldaten anerkannt hat. (Wie es mit der NATO aussieht, weiß ich nicht genau - würde aber auch da erwarten, dass Angriffe im Sinne des Bündnissfalls einen Krieg bedeuten und somit nur von als solche anerkannte Kriegsparteien ausgehen kann.) Soldaten zwar, die sich selbst nicht an Genfer Konvention, etc. halten - aber Rechtsbruch durch andere legtimiert nicht weiteren Rechtsbruch gegenüber diesen.


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2010)

@ ruyven_macaran

Mal eine Frage: Der Krieg wurde doch von den USA begonnen, und die USA jagt die Terroristen da unten... Warum ist das KSK dann auch mit von der Partie? Die Amis haben doch selber soviele Special Forces... z.B. Delta Force, Navy SEAL´s, Green Berets usw...


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... was ich von einem Verfahren halte, dass in 9 Jahre Nutzung zu exakt 0 Verurteilungen geführt hat, aber mehrere 100 Personen nach ohne Urteil/Strafe/Schuldbeweis, d.h. (bei Anwendung deutschen Rechts) Unschuldige, z.T. >5 Jahren Haft und Folter ausgesetzt hat.



Nichts so wie ich! 

@ Quicksylver

Lies dir diesen Link zu Unlawful Combatants mal durch! 
*
*


----------



## Poulton (2. August 2010)

Quicksylver schrieb:


> Bei den Taliban ist der Rechsstatus ungeklärt.


Nicht ganz.
Wer ist Kombattant und wer hat Rechte aus der III. Genfer Konvention?

Wer z.B. ohne Uniform kämpft ist kein Kombattant und  hat entsprechend keine Schutzrechte aus der Genfer Konvention. Deswegen haben auch Söldner gemäß Zusatzprotokoll ebenfalls keine Rechte, egal ob mit oder ohne Uniform.

Selbst wenn man anfinge den Taliban und Alqaida den Kombattantenstatus zuzubilligen, wäre Cuntanamo legal. 
Denn selbst ein Kriegsgefangener hat kein Recht auf einen zivilen Anwalt. Auch Militärtribunale und die Anwendung der Todesstrafe ist durch die Genfer Konvention auch weiterhin ausdrücklich erlaubt.

Das Problem was wir haben ist, das die Leute nicht kapieren das wir im Krieg sind*. Und in einem Krieg gilt das Kriegsvölkerrecht  und nicht die zivile Rechtsfolge wie bei einem Verkehrsunfall in  Hintertupfingen.

*= Selbst wenn vorbei: Ein "Widerstandskämpfer" ohne Uniform, als Zivilist  verkleidet, welcher z.B. amerikanische Soldaten angreift ist kein geschützter Kombattant sondern ein Freischärler ohne Schutzrechte.
Hier wäre selbst eine standrechtliche Hinrichtung legitim. 
Bsp: In Simbabwe wurden 2004 60 ausländische Söldner zum Tode verurteilt. Gemäß geltenden Kriegsvölkerrecht hat auch ein Söldner keinen Status als Kombattant.

Wobei ich abschliessend sagen muss, das man neben dem geschriebenen Völkerrecht auch das sogenannte Völkergewohnheitsrecht betrachten muss.


----------



## _hellgate_ (2. August 2010)

wennd ann sollen merh soldaten wo vielen verschiedenen ländern da hin gehn um die sache einfürallemal zu "klären" abe rimmer nur mit ein paar soldaten da zu kämpfen bringt nichts


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2010)

_hellgate_ schrieb:


> wennd ann sollen merh soldaten wo vielen verschiedenen ländern da hin gehn um die sache einfürallemal zu "klären" abe rimmer nur mit ein paar soldaten da zu kämpfen bringt nichts




Du kannst die Sache da unten nicht von heute auf morgen klären...

Der Feind ist unsichtbar, das ist keine Schlacht wo zwei Armeen aufeinander prallen...

Das is eher mit einem Schachspiel zu vergleichen... Beide Parteien machen ihre Züge. Wer gewinnen wird, weiß noch keiner....


----------



## Quicksylver (2. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @Quicksilver:
> Mir wäre kein internationales Abkommen bekannt, dass die Definition "unlawful combatants" enthält. Es wird afaik durchgängig zwischen Soldaten und Zivilisten unterschieden. Paramilitärs wurden in der Vergangenheit afaik meistens als organisierte Kriminalität eingestuft, selbst wenn sie deutlich militaristischer organisiert waren und operierten, als al Kaida. (siehe z.B südamerikansiche Guerilla-Gruppen).
> Andersherum sollten die gültigen Verträge zu alt sein, um den "asymetrischen Konflikt" getrennt zu behandeln, damit gäbe es Kriege nur innerstaatlich oder zwischenstaatlich. Das würde imho implizieren, dass die USA durch Annahme/Aussprache der Kriegserklärung im "Kampf gegen den Terror" Al Kaida als Kriegspartei und ihre Kämpfer somit als Soldaten anerkannt hat. (Wie es mit der NATO aussieht, weiß ich nicht genau - würde aber auch da erwarten, dass Angriffe im Sinne des Bündnissfalls einen Krieg bedeuten und somit nur von als solche anerkannte Kriegsparteien ausgehen kann.) Soldaten zwar, die sich selbst nicht an Genfer Konvention, etc. halten - aber Rechtsbruch durch andere legtimiert nicht weiteren Rechtsbruch gegenüber diesen.



Ja es ist tatsächlich veraltet und ist ursprünglich ja zum Umgang mit Kriegsgefangenen entworfen worden, wonach al Kaida Kämpfer keine Menschenrechte in Gefangenschaft genießen. Meiner Meinung nach müssten diese Regeln auch für die Taliban gelten. Kriegsgefangene die nach Genfer Konvention keine Rechte genießen sind für mich nichts anderes als Unlawful Combatants, auch wenn diese Bezeichnung der Bush geprägt hat, meinen sie doch in etwa das Gleiche.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nichts so wie ich!
> 
> @ Quicksylver
> 
> Lies dir diesen Link zu Unlawful Combatants mal durch!



Manche sehen es so, manche sehen es anders  



17&4 schrieb:


> Das Problem was wir haben ist, das die Leute nicht kapieren das wir im Krieg sind*. Und in einem Krieg gilt das Kriegsvölkerrecht  und nicht die zivile Rechtsfolge wie bei einem Verkehrsunfall in  Hintertupfingen.
> 
> *= Selbst wenn vorbei: Ein "Widerstandskämpfer" ohne Uniform, als Zivilist  verkleidet, welcher z.B. amerikanische Soldaten angreift ist kein geschützter Kombattant sondern ein Freischärler ohne Schutzrechte.
> Hier wäre selbst eine standrechtliche Hinrichtung legitim.
> Bsp: In Simbabwe wurden 2004 60 ausländische Söldner zum Tode verurteilt. Gemäß geltenden Kriegsvölkerrecht hat auch ein Söldner keinen Status als Kombattant.



Jaaa und ich verstehe nicht, warum es ein Problem sein soll gezielt Taliban zu jagen und zu töten, wenn man doch im Krieg ist.


----------



## zøtac (2. August 2010)

Eindeutig ja!
Wie lange wollen die Politiker noch Leugnen das das keinen Sinn hat?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Der Krieg wurde doch von den USA begonnen, und die USA jagt die Terroristen da unten... Warum ist das KSK dann auch mit von der Partie? Die Amis haben doch selber soviele Special Forces... z.B. Delta Force, Navy SEAL´s, Green Berets usw...



Nach dem Selbstverständniss der USA und ihrer Verbündeten (inkl. uns) begann der Krieg mit dem Angriff al kaidas auf das WTC. Seitdem befindet ist die NATO damit beschäftigt, sich zu verteidigen und daran sind alle Mitgliedsländer mit ihren jewals passenden Einheiten beteiligt.



(folgendes auch @Quicksylver. Es gibt keine "Kriegsgefangenen die nach Genfer Konvention keine Rechte genießen" - es gibt nur Kriegsgefangene und Zivilisten. Letztere mögen ggf. Kriminell sein und sich im Rahmen krimineller Aktivitäten an Kampfhandlungen beteiligen, aber selbst dann genießen erstmal den gleichen Schutz wie Kriegsgefangene. Ggf. könnte man sie alternativ auch wie Kriminelle behandeln, was nach Gesetzgebung der USA aber eine Verbesserung wäre)



17&4 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz.
> Wer ist Kombattant und wer hat Rechte aus der III. Genfer Konvention?
> 
> Wer z.B. ohne Uniform kämpft ist kein Kombattant und hat entsprechend keine Schutzrechte aus der Genfer Konvention.



Wobei sich die Frage stellt, wer die Definitionshoheit über den Begriff "Uniform" hat 
Denn Militäreinheiten vermeiden mitlerweile durchaus das Tragen von offensichtlichen Rangabzeichen im Einsatz (Kommandanten sollen für Scharfschützen nicht erkennbar sein) und Camouflage-Kleidung tragen auch ettliche Zivilisten.

Allgemeiner wäre aber noch anzumerken:
NÖ.



			
				GenferKonvention schrieb:
			
		

> Da es jedoch in bewaffneten Konflikten Situationen gibt, in denen sich ein bewaffneter Kombattant wegen der Art der Feindseligkeiten nicht von der Zivilbevölkerung unterscheiden kann, behält der den Kombattantenstatus, vorausgesetzt, dass er in solchen Fällen
> a)
> während jedes militärischen Einsatzes seine Waffen offen trägt und



Bildern zu Folge scheinen Taliban ihre Waffen zu jedem Zeitpunkt offen zu tragen  - und selbst wenn nicht



			
				GenferKonvention schrieb:
			
		

> 4.  Ein Kombattant, der in die Gewalt einer gegnerischen Partei gerät und die in Absatz 3 Satz 2 genannten Voraussetzungen nicht erfüllt, verwirkt sein Recht, als Kriegsgefangener zu gelten; er geniesst jedoch in jeder Hinsicht den Schutz, der dem den Kriegsgefangenen durch das III. Abkommen und dieses Protokoll gewährten Schutz entspricht.



...hat er sehr wohl noch Rechte.



> Deswegen haben auch Söldner gemäß Zusatzprotokoll ebenfalls keine Rechte, egal ob mit oder ohne Uniform.



Falsch. Sie haben nicht das Recht, als Kriegsgefanger behandelt zu werden.
Bis auf weiteres kennt die Genfer Konvention aber keinen dritten Status für Rechtslose. Man kann nur seine Sonderrechte als Kombatant (vor allem den Schutz vor Anklage für seine Taten als Kombatant) verwirken:



			
				GenferKonvention schrieb:
			
		

> ... unterscheiden die am Konflikt beteiligten Parteien jederzeit zwischen der Zivilbevölkerung und Kombattanten sowie zwischen zivilen Objekten und militärischen Zielen...



Und selbst wenn man sich da rausreden will, gibt es immer noch §75, demnach alle "ohne jede nachteilige Unterscheidung auf Grund von Rasse, Hautfarbe, Geschlecht, Sprache, Religion oder Glauben, politischer oder sonstiger Anschauung, nationaler oder sozialer Herkunft, Vermögen, Geburt oder einer sonstigen Stellung oder anderer ähnlicher Unterscheidungsmerkmale" eine ganze Reihe von Rechten haben.
z.B. "mit Menschlichkeit behandelt" werden, Verbot körperlicher Züchtigung (Folter sowieso, auch ausdrücklich erwähnt), Verbot von "Beeinträchtigung der persönlichen Würde, insbesondere entwürdigende und erniedrigende Behandlung" (erinnert sich noch jemand an die hübschen Bilder aus Camp X-Ray?),...
Selbst die Unschuldsvermutung ist -wie ich gerade selbst überrascht feststelle- festgeschrieben:
"bis zum gesetzlichen Nachweis seiner Schuld wird vermutet, dass der wegen einer Straftat Angeklagte unschuldig ist;"




> Selbst wenn man anfinge den Taliban und Alqaida den Kombattantenstatus zuzubilligen, wäre Cuntanamo legal.
> Denn selbst ein Kriegsgefangener hat kein Recht auf einen zivilen Anwalt. Auch Militärtribunale und die Anwendung der Todesstrafe ist durch die Genfer Konvention auch weiterhin ausdrücklich erlaubt.



Das war aber nur die Hälfte der Guantanomproblematik. Denn weder Zivilisten noch Kriegsgefange dürfen gefoltert werden - macht ja auch keinen Sinn, denn


			
				GenferKonvention schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder Kriegsgefangene ist auf Befragen hin nur zur Nennung seines Namens, Vornamens und Grades, seines Geburtsdatums und der Matrikelnummer oder, wenn diese fehlt, einer andern gleichwertigen Angabe verpflichtet.



Also müssen die einem nichts verraten und man kann sie somit auch nicht zwingen müssen.
Desweiteren werden in Guantanmo eine ganze Reihe von Leuten gefangen gehalten, die außerhalb von Kampfgebieten aufgegriffen wurden. Wer aber gar nicht an Kämpfen teilnimmt, ist wohl endgültig Zivilist und hat somit entsprechende Ansprüche. (außer er sitzt gerade in einem extraterritorialen Bereich unter Kontrolle der US of A...)





> Das Problem was wir haben ist, das die Leute nicht kapieren das wir im Krieg sind*



Nicht mal die Politiker, womit wir wieder beim Thema wären


----------



## herethic (2. August 2010)

Quicksilver schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaa und ich verstehe nicht, warum es ein Problem sein soll gezielt Taliban zu jagen und zu töten, wenn man doch im Krieg ist.


Nun ja zum einen ist es schwer diese Leute gezielt zu finden und zweiten,woher willst du wissen ob einer der Taliban angehört oder nicht?

Ist ein Mann,er mit dem Lehnstuhl vor einer Hütter sitzt und eine Waffe hat, gleich ein Taliban/Aufständischer nur weil er vielleicht seine Familie sowohl gegen die ISAF als auch gegen Aufständische verteidigen will?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2010)

Bei den Taliban klappt die Zuordnung afaik noch ganz gut, jedenfalls auf kurze Entfernung, die treten schließlich offen als Gruppierung auf. (wenn auch ohne einheitliche Uniform)
Problem da: Die schießen zurück. Ggf. auch aus verschiedenen Richtungen, denn nicht jeder sitzt den ganzen Tag vorm Haus.

Das schwerer zu lösende Problem sind Al Kaida und vor allem versteckte Sprengladungen. Die meisten Tote unter den ISAF-Truppen gibt es afaik in Folge von Anschlägen und Minen.


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2010)

> Nach dem Selbstverständniss der USA und ihrer Verbündeten (inkl. uns) begann der Krieg mit dem Angriff al kaidas auf das WTC. Seitdem befindet ist die NATO damit beschäftigt, sich zu verteidigen und daran sind alle Mitgliedsländer mit ihren jewals passenden Einheiten beteiligt.



Na bravo... Das erinnert mich an den zweiten Golfkrieg... Da war ja auch nicht nur Amerika beteiligt... -.-  Zweiter Golfkrieg ? Wikipedia




> Das schwerer zu lösende Problem sind Al Kaida und vor allem versteckte Sprengladungen. Die meisten Tote unter den ISAF-Truppen gibt es afaik in Folge von Anschlägen und Minen.



Das Problem an den Sprengladungen ist, das sie sehr gut getarnt sind. Die Panzerung der Fenneks und Dingos dagegen, ist nur bis zu einem bestimmen Grad wirksam...


Vielleicht wird einfach bessere Ausrüstung benötigt. Oder man muss mal über die Strategie nachdenken, die dort unten zum Einsatz kommt...


----------



## Lartens (4. August 2010)

Der wahre Grund für den Krieg ist uns doch vor 3 Wochen vor Augen geführt worden.

Die USA sammeln Informationen zu Bodenschätzen- ein Shcelm wer böses dabei denkt

reine Wirtschaftpoltik


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2010)

Lartens schrieb:


> Der wahre Grund für den Krieg ist uns doch vor 3 Wochen vor Augen geführt worden.
> 
> Die USA sammeln Informationen zu Bodenschätzen- ein Shcelm wer böses dabei denkt
> 
> reine Wirtschaftpoltik


 

Aber sie bauen die Bodenschätze nicht ab.... 



Sieh hier...



> Die bedeutendsten Bodenschätze sind neben Eisen- und Kupfererzen, Erdgas, Kohle und Halbedelsteinen (hauptsächlich Lapislazuli) auch Erdöl, von dem im Jahr 2006 im Norden des Landes Lagerstätten entdeckt wurden, die das 18-fache der ursprünglich geschätzten Menge enthalten. Bereits im Jahr 1991 ergab eine US-Studie, dass durch den Abbau von Bodenschätzen genügend Profit erzielt werden könnte, um damit den Wiederaufbau des Landes zu finanzieren.
> Zahlreiche der früher ausschließlich als Staatseigentum angesehenen Minen und Lagerstätten wurden inzwischen privatisiert, was die Beteiligung ausländischer Investoren erst ermöglicht. Bei Erhebungen des möglichen Abbaus vorhandener nicht-fossiler Bodenschätze wurden 20 Lagerstätten identifiziert, die das Potenzial für einen wirtschaftlichen Abbau besitzen sollen. Voraussetzung für einen Produktionsbeginn ist jedoch eine ausreichende Sicherheitslage, die vielerorts noch nicht gegeben ist.
> Die mit 5,5 bis 11,3 Millionen Tonnen bedeutenden Vorkommen von Kupfererzen bei Aynak, nur etwa 30 km südlich der Hauptstadt, werden künftig von einem chinesischen Unternehmen abgebaut. Ende 2007 wurde beschlossen dort innerhalb von 5 Jahren eine Mine zu errichten, die dem Land langfristig Einnahmen in der Höhe von 2,9 Milliarden US-Dollar bescheren soll.
> 2010 wurden von Geologen aus den Vereinigten Staaten zudem große Vorkommen an Bodenschätzen in beträchtlicher Höhe entdeckt. So soll Afghanistan z.B. über Vorkommen an Lithium verfügen wie bisher nur Bolivien. Weitere Funde betreffen erneut Eisen und Kupfer sowie Niob, Kobalt, Gold, Molybdän, seltene Erden und Asbest. Der Wert der neuerlichen Funde wird auf über 1 Billion USD geschätzt.Für den Abbau der Bodenschätze wären jedoch weitere Studien sowie größere Investitionen in Infrastruktur und Sicherheitslage notwendig.


----------



## MegaPower3000 (5. August 2010)

*Warum wir dort sind*

TIME Magazine Cover: What Happens if We Leave Afghanistan - Aug. 9, 2010 - Afghanistan - Taliban - Women - War


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. August 2010)

Äußerst sinnvoller Beitrag, hast du auch ne Meinung oder wie?!


----------



## MegaPower3000 (5. August 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Äußerst sinnvoller Beitrag, hast du auch ne Meinung oder wie?!



Wird das nicht daraus ersichtlich?

Der Link zeigt was passiert, wenn die NATO sich aus Afghanistan zurückzieht.

Die Taliban übernehmen wieder die Kontrolle, die Scharia wird eingeführt, es werden wieder Terroristen für den Globalen Heiligen Krieg ausgebildet und Pakistan mit seinen Nuklearwaffen wird weiter destabilisiert.

Deswegen muss die NATO (und damit die Bundeswehr) in Afghanistan bleiben.


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. August 2010)

Nein so ein Beitrag ist Spam!

Und in deinen Kopf kann keiner reinschauen, aber jetzt hast du dich dazu geäußert und somit wissen wir auch was du und sagen wolltest!


----------



## Lartens (5. August 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nein so ein Beitrag ist Spam!
> 
> Und in deinen Kopf kann keiner reinschauen, aber jetzt hast du dich dazu geäußert und somit wissen wir auch was du und sagen wolltest!



SPAM nicht gerade, aber interpretationswürdig.

Back to topic

Egal wie lange die NATO dort bleibt. Wirklichen Frieden wird es so in der Region nicht bringen.

Die Menschen müssen wollen, die Staaten müssen wollen und das Ganze auch noch zusammen.

Wir können den Prozess nur unterstützen, aber ob wir solange dort bleiben können?

Bsp. Deutschland anch dem 2ten Weltkrieg. Wie lange sind die USA in Deutschland gebleiebn, um den Prozess zu unterstützen? Klar später auch wegen dem kalten Krieg, aber im Ergebnis ist Europa heute ein Vorbild für andere Regionen in der Welt. Man hat scih zusammen ein gemeinsames Europa geschaffen.


----------



## newjohnny (7. August 2010)

[X] ja
Deutschland hätte sich in diesen Konflikt niemals einmischen dürfen.


----------



## empty (10. August 2010)

newjohnny schrieb:


> [X] ja
> Deutschland hätte sich in diesen Konflikt niemals einmischen dürfen.



Doch hatten Sie! Als Nato-Mitglied sind sie verpflichtet dazu! Deutschland befindet sich im Krieg! Nach 9/11 ist der Bündnissfall Realität! Das ist nicht an Deutschland zu entscheiden wo und wie sie im Bündnissfall einzusetzen sind sonder ganz einfach wir sind im Krieg und folgen den USA schaut euch mal die Nato genauer an wie das dort funktioniert!


----------



## TheRammbock (10. August 2010)

Die brD war schon seit 89 wieder im Krieg. Davor gab es nur einen Waffenstillstand, mal am Rande erwähnt


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (10. August 2010)

empty schrieb:


> Doch hatten Sie! Als Nato-Mitglied sind sie verpflichtet dazu! Deutschland befindet sich im Krieg! Nach 9/11 ist der Bündnissfall Realität! Das ist nicht an Deutschland zu entscheiden wo und wie sie im Bündnissfall einzusetzen sind sonder ganz einfach wir sind im Krieg und folgen den USA schaut euch mal die Nato genauer an wie das dort funktioniert!


 

So viele Ausrufezeichen - so viel Aufregung - und so wenig Wahrheit (mal den Satz "Deutschland befindet sich im Krieg!" ausgenommen).


----------



## empty (10. August 2010)

Fadeout Player

Kannst dich ja selbst informieren, wie es in der Nato steht und wer wohl die Befehle gibt  

Sorry bin sehr schnell mit den Ausrufezeichen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (11. August 2010)

empty schrieb:


> Fadeout Player
> 
> Kannst dich ja selbst informieren, wie es in der Nato steht und wer wohl die Befehle gibt
> 
> Sorry bin sehr schnell mit den Ausrufezeichen.


 
Es ist ein *konstruierter* Bündnisfall, da kein Bündnispartner der NATO von Afghanistan angegriffen wurde, es bis heute keine Beweise gab und gibt, dass sich Osama tatsächlich dort befindet/befand und somit 9/11 in dem Zusammenhang eh nur als Begründung für den Überfall auf Afghanistan vorgeschoben ist.

Nach Beweislage "richtig" gehandelt hätte man, folgte man deiner Argumentation, mit einer Intervention in Saudi-Arabien oder Pakistan. Aber auch da wäre dieses Handeln umstritten, weil nicht eines dieser Länder tatsächlich die USA angegriffen oder den Terroranschlag in irgend einer Weise unterstützt hat.

Auch die Herausgabe (Gefangennahme, Tötung, etc.) von Osama durch die damalige Regierung der Taliban in Afghanistan (hätten sie es denn gewollt) wäre überhaupt nicht möglich gewesen, wenn man betrachtet, welche Ressourcen die USA und ihre Verbündeten bisher auf dieses Ziel verwendet haben, ohne auch nur einen Teil-Erfolg zu erreichen.
Dass man fremden Truppen (zur Erreichung dieses Zieles: Ergreifung von Terroristen) Zugang zu seinem Land gestattet, ist ebenso im internationalen zwischenstaatlichen Gefüge ein absolute Zumutung und Provokation, der kein souveräner Staat zustimmen würde.

Insofern ist die Struktur und Funktionsweise der NATO erst mal vollkommen nebensächlich.


----------



## herethic (11. August 2010)

Was passiert eigentlich wenn sich 2 NATO-Staaten gegenseitig angreifen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. August 2010)

Wie Polen und Deutschland oder Frankreich und Großbrittanien???


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (11. August 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wie Polen und Deutschland oder Frankreich und Großbrittanien???


 

Ein wahrscheinlicheres Szenario bilden Griechenland und Türkei ... nicht mehr so abwegig, oder?

Auf den Fall Afghanistan bezogen, wäre auch der Sachverhalt zu überdenken, was passieren würde, wenn bspw. die Basken einen erfolgversprechenden Unabhängigkeitskrieg gegen Spanien anzetteln und Frankreich die agierenden "Freiheitskämpfer/Terroristen" nicht ausliefert, wenn diese sich auf deren Gebiet zurückziehen. 
Würde es dann eine Intervention von Seiten der US-Streitkräfte geben? Oder würde man sich eher auf ein europäisches Kontingent verlassen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. August 2010)

Das Szenario besteht schon mehrere Jahre mit der Besetzung von Zypern durch die Türkei. 

Das würde dann nicht durch die Nato geregelt, sondern durch die UN.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (11. August 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das Szenario besteht schon mehrere Jahre mit der Besetzung von Zypern durch die Türkei.
> 
> Das würde dann nicht durch die Nato geregelt, sondern durch die UN.


 
Ja eben. Das Problem besteht seit mehreren Jahren und wo ist die Regelung durch UN und/oder NATO?


----------



## empty (11. August 2010)

@Fanator-II-701:

Das ist total irrelevant was du denkst und was du das Gefühl hast was konstruiert ist und was nicht.

Der Bündnissfall wurde am 4. Oktober ausgerufen. Der Deutsche Bundestag hat ihn akzeptiert und auch 2002 bestätigt! Ergo liegt er vor, ob es dir passt oder nicht!

Ich habe überhaupt nicht argumentiert! Die USA welche federführend ist in der Nato (Nixon: "NATO is the only international organisation that works, first it is because it is a military organisation and secoundly because the US is in charge") Darum ist das mit der Struktur gerade wichtig um auch zu realisieren das Deutschland nur gebraucht wird und gar keine andere Wahl haben als mit zuspielen. 

Die Beweise (lass Sie uns mal so nennen) sind von den USA präsentiert worden und auch von den USA interpretiert worden. Die USA haben kein Interesse ihren grössten Öllieferant (die Saudis) zu verärgern da sie auf das Öl angewiesen sind. 

Den USA und damit auch der NATO wird es im Endeffekt nie wirklich um Osama (falls er denn wirklich für die Anschläge verantwortlich ist) gegangen sein. Viel interessanter sind die Bodenschätze und das Öl! Bzw die Pipelines. (Das ist reine Spekulation von mir) Wenn du dir alles vom Video ansehen würdest, würdest du auch sehen das die NATO ein sehr eigenartiges Konstrukt ist und gelenkt nur von einer Nation. Zumal die Nato mit ihren Geheimarmeen bewiesen hat, das sie Zivilisten opfern würden um ihre Interesse zu wahren. Warum sollten sie nicht auch in 2 Türme fliegen. Und das dritte Bricht zusammen wie bei einer Sprengung (und das sagen angesehene ETH-Ingenieure) .... lässt einen denken. 

BTT: Was habt Ihr das Gefühl wo die Rechtstaatlichkeit von Deutschland hin verschwindet wenn sie einen Pakt (wie die NATO oder die EU) schliessen der Völkerrechtlich bindend ist und dann wenn es brenzlig wird einfach sagt: "oops sorry machen wir dann doch nicht" .... Das kann sich Deutschland als Exportland nicht leisten. Zumal es gewisse deutsche Politiker gibt die genau das kritisieren bei den Deutschen-Nachbarn, die als Trittbrettfahrer beschimpfen und mit Zuckerbrot bzw Peitsche drohen .... Selbst die Staatssuveränität von anderen Ländern wird nicht akzeptiert und dann noch Völkerrecht brechen, das kann sich Deutschland nun wirklich nicht leisten.

Wenn es auf dieses ganze Problem so eine einfache Antwort gäbe, wäre wohl schon was passiert aber Deutschland als Marionette hat wenig zu melden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2010)

@all:
Ehe das ganze hier in eine Verschwörungsdiskussion zu 9/11 ausartet, empfehle ich den entsprechenden Thread wenigstens quer zu lesen und sich gründlich zu überlegen, ob man noch irgend etwas neues oder sinnvolles beizutragen hat. Das Thema ist mehr als oft genug ohne Ergebniss und ohne nenneswerte Grundlage durchgekaut worden und hat dabei jedesmal genug Moderationsarbeit verursacht, um jegliche Tolleranz von Offtopic-Spam zu vernichten.




Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Es ist ein *konstruierter* Bündnisfall, da kein Bündnispartner der NATO von Afghanistan angegriffen wurde, es bis heute keine Beweise gab und gibt, dass sich Osama tatsächlich dort befindet/befand und somit 9/11 in dem Zusammenhang eh nur als Begründung für den Überfall auf Afghanistan vorgeschoben ist.



ObL befand sich zeitnah in Afghanistan und war dort offiziell Gast der Taliban, die bereits im Vorfeld mehrfach seine Auslieferung verweigert haben.
Die einzige Argumentation, die man führen kann, sind die zum Zeitpunkt des Kriegsbeginns fehlenden Beweise für eine Beteiligung al Kaidas und das es (afaik) keine weitere formelle Anfrage bei / ein Ultimatum an die Taliban gab.
Allerdings waren die Taliban auch nie offiziell als Regierung anerkannt worden und die Kampfbeteiligung wurde iirc über ein Bündniss mit der Nordallianz initiert. Das heißt formell hat die NATO nie einen Angriffs- oder Verteidigungskrieg gegen Afghanistan geführt, sondern sie hat die afghanische Regierung im Kampf gegen aufständische Unterstützt, da dies im Krieg der NATO gegen al Kaida sinnvoll erschien.
Bliebe also nur noch letzerer als kritischer Punkt:
- hatte al Kaida was mit 9/11 zu tun? Zumindest rückwirkend kann man sagen: Sie unterstütz(t)en und befürworteten die Anschläge, anstatt sie zu verurteilen oder zumindest die Verantwortung von sich zu weisen. Gut möglich, dass geheime NATO Informationen die schon damals belegten. Es handelt also um den richtigen Feind im Sinne der Fakten und solange diejenigen, die es als einzige Wissen -die Führungen der NATO-Staaten- sich nicht beschweren, dass dies nicht belegt war, gibt es auch keinen Grund, das zu vermuten.
- stellt der Angriff al Kaidas einen Angriff im Sinne des Bündnisses dar, konnte er den Bündnissfall auslösen? Nun: Er konnte offensichtlich. Stellt er einen Angriff dar? Da alle NATO-Partner diese Ansicht vertreten und sie öffentlich dokumentiert haben: Wiederum ja. Die entscheiden schließlich als höchstes Grämium über diese Frage.
Der einzige kleine schwache Punkt: Stellte er einen Bündnissfall nach geltenden Verträgen am 11.9.01 dar, der zwangsläufig und ohne weitere Entscheidung der Bündnisspartner eintreten musste? D.h. also: Hätten NATO-Partner mit gutem Recht den Bündnissfall verweigern können?

Da mögen die Rechtsverdreher mit genauem Verständniss der (afaik nicht öffentlichen) Verträge vortreten. Ich als deutscher Wähler kann nur feststellen: CDU, CSU, FDP, SPD und Grüne vertraten diese Ansicht, meiner Erinnerung nach nicht nur auf politischer Ebene, sondern auch ohne Aufschrei in der Basis (okay - die paar Pazifisten, die nach Jugoslawien noch bei den Grünen waren) und die deutsche Bevölkerung überbot sich zwar gegenseitig in Kondolenzbekündigungen, äußerte aber nur sehr vereinzelt Kritik an den USA und/oder forderte öffentlich, dass sich Deutschland von ihr distanzieren sollte.



> Nach Beweislage "richtig" gehandelt hätte man, folgte man deiner Argumentation, mit einer Intervention in Saudi-Arabien oder Pakistan.



Weder die einen noch die anderen haben zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt OBL beheimatet (Pakistan afaik nie offiziell), noch haben sie ihre Mithilfe verweigert. Also gabs da auch nichts zu intervenieren, höchstens mehr Aktivität der Bündnisspartner gegen Missstände im eigenen Land zu fordern.



> Auch die Herausgabe (Gefangennahme, Tötung, etc.) von Osama durch die damalige Regierung der Taliban in Afghanistan (hätten sie es denn gewollt) wäre überhaupt nicht möglich gewesen, wenn man betrachtet, welche Ressourcen die USA und ihre Verbündeten bisher auf dieses Ziel verwendet haben, ohne auch nur einen Teil-Erfolg zu erreichen.
> Dass man fremden Truppen (zur Erreichung dieses Zieles: Ergreifung von Terroristen) Zugang zu seinem Land gestattet, ist ebenso im internationalen zwischenstaatlichen Gefüge ein absolute Zumutung und Provokation, der kein souveräner Staat zustimmen würde.



Formell könnte man behaupten:
Ein Regierung, die sowas nicht selbst hinbekommt, ist eh nicht souverän 
Aber die Taliban haben es schlichtweg nicht gewollt, sondern ObL als Gast bezeichnet.




Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Auf den Fall Afghanistan bezogen, wäre auch der Sachverhalt zu überdenken, was passieren würde, wenn bspw. die Basken einen erfolgversprechenden Unabhängigkeitskrieg gegen Spanien anzetteln und Frankreich die agierenden "Freiheitskämpfer/Terroristen" nicht ausliefert, wenn diese sich auf deren Gebiet zurückziehen.
> Würde es dann eine Intervention von Seiten der US-Streitkräfte geben? Oder würde man sich eher auf ein europäisches Kontingent verlassen?



Wenn Frankreich dem verbündeten Spanien die Unterstützung verweigert, dann würde ich vermuten, dass das ein Bruch des Bündnissvertrages durch Frankreich ist.
Wer dann wo intervenieren würde, wäre eine diplomatisch-militärische Frage, im Zweifelsfall die verbleibende Nato in Frankreich.

Zypern ist übrigens auch kein wirklich passendes Beispiel. Die türkische Besetzung (besteht die eigentlich noch? Nordzypern ist nach türkischer Auffassung ja ein souveräner und befreundeter Staat, den man nicht einfach besetzen sollte) war zwar vorgeblich eine Reaktion auf griechische Aktivitäten, aber die Republik Zypern ist schlichtweg kein Mitglied der NATO.


----------



## empty (11. August 2010)

War nicht mein Ziel auf Verschwörungstheorien einzugehen, wollte lediglich auf Fragen hinweisen die noch immer nicht beantwortet sind. Der Offizielle Bericht erwähnt mit keinem Wort das dritte Gebäude das am Ground Zero Zerstört wurde (nur als Beispiel).
Damit wollte ich weiter auf die Geheimarmeen und deren Praktik verweisen und das daraus die Schlussfolgerung das die Nato bereit ist unbeteiligte zu töten um ihr Ziel zu erreichen. Was ja erwiesener Massen indirekt in Italien stattgefunden hat.

Das alles hat zu meinem Argument gehört das die USA hinter der Nato steht und von ihr gelenkt wird. Man darf sich durchaus fragen ob die USA die Nato brauchen um ihre Interessen zu sichern.

Ansonsten, die Fragen ob der Bündnisfall tatsächlich eintrat oder nicht möchte ich nur damit beantworten das der Bundestag das bestätigt.

Ich gehöre einfach zu den Zweiflern an der Nato und deren Aktionen welche Nation auch immer beteiligt ist.


----------



## windows (11. August 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich wenn sich 2 NATO-Staaten gegenseitig angreifen?


Der angegriffene Nato Staat erhält die Unterstützung, daher prinzipiell Bündnisfall.


----------



## herethic (11. August 2010)

Und wenn nicht geklärt ist wer angegriffen hat?

Ich meine es geschieht doch kein Eingreiffen wenn der Vorfall nicht "gründlich studiert wurde",oder?

Ausserdem meint ihr nicht,dass wenn Deutschland z.B. San Marino angreift niemand eingriefft bzw. man versucht das im Sand verlaufen zu lassen,weil niemand einer einflussreichen und wichtigen Nation wie Deutschland versucht zu schwächen?


----------



## empty (11. August 2010)

das ist mal sowas von abwägig und falsch. Schonmal was von Schweiz und Italien gehört. Meinst du die lassen die Deutschen durchziehen? Klar wird von der Internationalen Gemeinschaft interveniert!


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (12. August 2010)

@ empty: 
Danke, dass du mich so bestätigst.  (mal von einigen Kleinigkeiten zu 9/11 abgesehen)

Für mich sind allerdings schon Hintergründe von Relevanz, wie oder mit welcher Argumentation in Deutschland (als nach deinen Aussagen Marionette der USA) Sachverhalte dargestellt - eben konstruiert - werden, um ihnen wenigstens den Anschein völkerrechtlicher Legitimation zu geben. Ob das für andere relevant ist, ist mir dabei ziemlich egal. Mir persönlich und mit mir noch vielen anderen hilft dieses Verstehen globalpolitischer Zusammenhänge um vielleicht einen Weg zu finden, diese Missstände zu ändern. Nenn mich von mir aus Idealist oder Träumer, aber was hier abläuft, ist nicht gut für die Menschheit in ihrer Gesamtheit.

Mich interessiert nun mal, warum sich die einzige so noch nennen könnende "Weltmacht" über alle Regeln und zwischenstaatlichen Gepflogenheiten hinwegsetzen kann, wie sie im Hintergrund die Strippen zieht, um vor ihren Bürgern und dem Rest der Welt den Anschein zu wahren, Rückhalt und damit Unterstützung zu erhalten.

auch @ ruyven:

VT?: Warum trifft sich der CIA mit ObL 2001 ohne ihn zu kappen? 
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/stevecoll/2009/06/osama-in-america-the-final-answer.html
Weiterhin sind sich ja die offiziellen Stellen der USA noch nicht mal einig, ob ObL tatsächlich in Zusammenhang mit 9/11 zu bringen ist und wie der Einmarsch in Afghanistan dann zu rechtferigen ist.
http://www.projectcensored.org/top-stories/articles/16-no-hard-evidence-connecting-bin-laden-to-9-11/
VT?: Wenn das tatsächlich so: TP: Terrorhelfer funktioniert, und wir wissen, dass es so funktioniert, bleiben ja eigentlich keine Fragen mehr offen:


			
				 einem sehr langen und gut recherchierten Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Geschichtlicher Hintergrund
> 
> Wo liegen die historischen Wurzeln von Al Qaida und wer ist Osama bin Laden?
> 
> ...


 
weiterlesen bei dieser Quelle:
Der inszenierte Terrorrismus: Die CIA und Al Qaida

Mein Einwand mit Saudiarabien und Pakistan war sehr wohl brechtigt, denn in viel höherem Umfang als durch die Taliban, kam aus diesen zwei Ländern finanzielle und logistische Unterstützung für die Turmflieger, wie die Untersuchungen nach 9/11 belegten. Aber auch Ägypten, der Sudan und Syrien waren solche aktiven Unterstützerländer. 
Es kann also niemals hauptsächliches Anliegen der USA gewesen sein Osama oder die Drahtzieher von 9/11 auszuschalten. Die Gründe für den Angriff auf Afghanistan und die Taliban sind also vorgeschoben und somit der Bündnisfall konstruiert, was ihm bei konsequenter Anwendung des Völkerrechts die Legitimation entzieht. 

Wer entscheidet denn, ob die Taliban in Afghanistan "rechtmäßig" herrschten? Auch ist in Wikipedia sehr schön aufgeschlüsselt, wie es zur Radikalisierung der Taliban, deren Unterstützung und Ausbildung durch CIA-Kräfte als Teil der antirussischen Dshihad-Bewegung kam.
Was unterscheidet nun die Nordallianz von den Taliban? Doch wohl nicht ihr gemäßigter Glaube oder ihre Friedfertigkeit ... 
Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass diese den US-Streitkräften dieses Mal von Nutzen waren.

Und egal, wie diese gesamte Konstellation von Umständen genannt, wie das Konstrukt vor den eigenen Augen schön geredet wird, für mich ist und bleibt es illegitim, souveräne Staaten einfach zu überfallen, indem man diesen oder deren Staatsmacht wiederum mit eigenem Anspruchsdenken die Legitimation abspricht, einfach weil man des Recht des Stärkeren nutzt.
Mich widert diese Verlogenheit an. Es gibt keine Beweise, nicht mal stichhaltige Indizien. Es wird so gesagt und damit ist das so, basta.
Warum sagt man nicht einfach, dass weltweit Faustrecht herrscht, wer die dickere Wumme hat, eben der Oberhoschi ist, der den Ton angibt.
Wozu die UN und die ganzen kostenintensiven Spielereien, wozu zwischenstaatliche Vereinbarungen und Verträge? 
Ganz einfach, weil Weltmächte und Möchtegernwelteroberer kommen und gehen und es ja schön wäre, wenn sich dann wenigstens die anderen (hoffentlich) an die Regeln halten...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. August 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> auch @ ruyven:
> 
> VT?: Warum trifft sich der CIA mit ObL 2001 ohne ihn zu kappen?
> http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/stevecoll/2009/06/osama-in-america-the-final-answer.html



Warum finde ich in dem Artikel nichts zu 2001?

Das es früher Verbindungen gab, ist nun wirklich kein Geheimniss, spätere Kontakte im Ausland sind sogar auf Wiki nachzulesen.



> Weiterhin sind sich ja die offiziellen Stellen der USA noch nicht mal einig, ob ObL tatsächlich in Zusammenhang mit 9/11 zu bringen ist und wie der Einmarsch in Afghanistan dann zu rechtferigen ist.
> http://www.projectcensored.org/top-stories/articles/16-no-hard-evidence-connecting-bin-laden-to-9-11/



Sehr serriöse Quelle, sehr seriöser Stil...
De facto drin stehen tut nur, dass das FBI ObL nicht für 9/11 sucht, aber bereits eine Stellungnahme des selbigen dazu wird verschwiegen. (das man eine hätte haben können legen die Interviewschnipsel bis kurz vor dieser Feststellung nahe)
Nun stellt sich z.B. die Frage, ob die Bundespolizei -Aufgabenbereich: Inland- überhaupt für die Führungsebene ausländischer Terrorismusgruppen zuständig ist...
Aber irgendwie sehe ich auch gar nicht, welche Rolle das spielt, solange ObL selbst meilenweit davon entfernt ist, die Schuld abzuschieben?



> Mein Einwand mit Saudiarabien und Pakistan war sehr wohl brechtigt, denn in viel höherem Umfang als durch die Taliban, kam aus diesen zwei Ländern finanzielle und logistische Unterstützung für die Turmflieger, wie die Untersuchungen nach 9/11 belegten. Aber auch Ägypten, der Sudan und Syrien waren solche aktiven Unterstützerländer.



Finanzmittel von Privatpersonen in anderen Staaten sind nicht das gleiche Kaliber, wie die Deckung schuldiger Personen durch die Regierung selbst.



> Es kann also niemals hauptsächliches Anliegen der USA gewesen sein Osama oder die Drahtzieher von 9/11 auszuschalten.



Die Schlussfolgerung ist imho aus den vorliegenden Angaben nicht zulässig.



> Wer entscheidet denn, ob die Taliban in Afghanistan "rechtmäßig" herrschten?



Das ist ein Punkt, um den sich die internationale Staatengemeinschaft afaik dadurch drückt, dass sie möglichst gar keine neuen Staaten anerkennt... .
Es stellt sich aber die Frage, ob der Angriff auf ein Land, dass gegen NATO-Partner agierende ~Militärs schützt, überhaupt ein rechtliches Problem gewesen wäre.
(ich vermute: Nein)
Das dürfte allenfalls in Unterschied in der Art der anfallenden Bürokratie gewesen sein.



> Auch ist in Wikipedia sehr schön aufgeschlüsselt, wie es zur Radikalisierung der Taliban, deren Unterstützung und Ausbildung durch CIA-Kräfte als Teil der antirussischen Dshihad-Bewegung kam.
> Was unterscheidet nun die Nordallianz von den Taliban? Doch wohl nicht ihr gemäßigter Glaube oder ihre Friedfertigkeit ...



Nun, in Sachen "gemäßigter Glaube" kann man gegenüber der Taliban kaum negativ abschneiden, die werden z.T. selbst in Saudi Arabien als extrem bezeichnet. (jup, dem Staat, mit dem wir eigentlich gar keine diplomatischen Kontakte haben dürften, weil unsere Kanzlerin wegen ihres Geschlechtes nicht mal selbstsändig ein- und ausreisen dürfte und unserem Vizekanzler die Hinrichtung droht)
Aber bei einem Bündnissfall bzw. einem Verteidigungskrieg geht es auch gar nicht um moralische Aspekte. Zum Schutze der Welt vor bösen Leuten gabs den Irakkrieg, Afghanistan ist purer Selbstschutz. (Freiheit am Hindukusch und so) 




> Wozu die UN und die ganzen kostenintensiven Spielereien, wozu zwischenstaatliche Vereinbarungen und Verträge?



UN: Idealismus von ein paar Utopisten - und praktisches Element zur Rechtfertigung von Dingen wie WTO und Weltbank, deren Machtausübung weit, weit über alles hinausgeht, was das US-Militär abzieht.
zwischenstaatliche Abkommen: Hängt vom Abkommen ab. Der NATO-Pakt z.B. ermöglicht einem, statt einem Kontinent die halbe Welt zu kontrollieren. Das Abkommen der Ostseeanreiner zum Schutze derselbigen kann maximal als kleines Subventionsprogramm für die Papierindustrie betrachtet werden.


----------



## empty (12. August 2010)

jup und wenn die Staaten die Souveränität (Kosovo) anerkennen muss diese Souveränität von der UNO auf deren Rechtmässigkeit geprüft. Sind wir froh, das wir solche Institutionen haben sonst wäre nur noch Krieg


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (13. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Warum finde ich in dem Artikel nichts zu 2001?


Weil ich den falschen verlinkt hatte, aber Wiki ist ja da auch sehr aussagekräftig, wie du selber schon festgestellt hast.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie sehe ich auch gar nicht, welche Rolle das spielt, solange ObL selbst meilenweit davon entfernt ist, die Schuld abzuschieben?


Wiki sieht das anders: 


> Bin Laden selbst hatte sich angeblich in einer Video-Botschaft zu den Anschlägen bekannt. Jedoch beruht das sog. Geständnis-Video nach Meinung unabhängiger Experten auf einem Übersetzungsfehler des US-Verteidigungsministeriums.[109]


Osama bin Laden ? Wikipedia
i.V.m.
Zweifel: Bin Ladens "Geständnis-Video" soll fehlerhaft übersetzt sein - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

Und Unschuldsvermutung und den anderen Quark rechtsstaalichen Handelns muss man ja nicht als Maßstab der Außenpolitik anlegen. Es reicht, wenn man sich nicht absolut distanziert.... 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Finanzmittel von Privatpersonen in anderen Staaten sind nicht das gleiche Kaliber, wie die Deckung schuldiger Personen *durch die Regierung* selbst.


 
Wie ich schon schrieb, es wird gedreht und gewendet, wie man es grad braucht. Einmal ist´s die Regierung und einmal nur Aufständige ....
Einmal reicht es Geldgeber zu sein (Legitimation für den Afghanistankrieg lt.Wiki), bei anderen Ländern wieder nicht ....



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Schlussfolgerung ist imho aus den vorliegenden Angaben nicht zulässig.


Vielleicht nicht alternativlos und ultimativ. Zulässig aber allemal.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist ein Punkt, um den sich die internationale Staatengemeinschaft afaik dadurch drückt, dass sie möglichst gar keine neuen Staaten anerkennt...


 
Afghanistan *ist ein souveräner Staat* da bedarf es weder der Anerkennung des Grenzverlaufes noch des Territoriums noch sonstwelcher Dinge. Nur weil sich die politische oder gesellschaftliche Situation und Machtbasis eines Landes ändert, entsteht doch kein neuer Staat, der der Anerkennung bedarf.
Anders wäre das bei Neugründung oder Territorialansprüchen, wg. z.B. Separation.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber bei einem *Bündnissfall* bzw. einem *Verteidigungskrieg* geht es auch gar nicht um moralische Aspekte. Zum Schutze der Welt vor bösen Leuten gabs den Irakkrieg, Afghanistan ist purer Selbstschutz. (Freiheit am Hindukusch und so)  ...


+ 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> UN: Idealismus von ein paar Utopisten ...


 
Und genau da sind wir doch beim springenden Punkt. Auch der Verteidigungs- oder Bündnisfall bedarf einer gewissen völkerrechtlichen Definition und Legitimation.
Wenn das nicht gegeben ist, was unterscheidet uns dann von "unrechtmäßigen" Systemen? 
Halloho, rechtsstaatliche Demokratie wo bist du? Da können wir ja wirklich froh sein, dass es keine allgemeingültige völkerrechtliche Definition des "Unrechtsstaates" gibt, wie sie immer mal wieder gefordert wird.
Das wäre ein Dilemma!

q.e.d.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (17. August 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> ......
> Und genau da sind wir doch beim springenden Punkt. Auch der Verteidigungs- oder Bündnisfall bedarf einer gewissen völkerrechtlichen Definition und *Legitimation*.
> ............


 
Im Fall Afghanistan beschränkt sich diese nunmal auf den Beschluss der Mandate des Bundestages:
Hintergrund: Die drei Bundeswehr-Mandate in Afghanistan | tagesschau.de
(besonders interessant für den weiteren Verlauf sei hier auf das letztgenannte Mandat zur OEF Bezug genommen)

Zum gezielten Töten gab es ja bisher durch die verschiedenen Institutionen (Ministerien, Kanzleramt, Politiker) wenn überhaupt, dann nur ausweichende Antworten.
Es könnte sein, dass man jetzt wiederum in Erklärungsnot kommt:
Telepolis pnews: Sonderkommando KSK ist mit gezielten Tötungen in Afghanistan beschäftigt




			
				Auszug von TP schrieb:
			
		

> Harald Neuber fragte für Telepolis beim Außen- und Bundesministerium nach, auf welcher Grundlage gezielte Tötungen als völkerrechtlich legal betrachtet würden, aber in den Ministerien wollte man sich dazu nicht näher äußern. Es sei alles gesagt worden (Bundesregierung bleibt ungenau bei gezielten Tötungen).
> 
> Möglicherweise verfolgt man ein Vorgehen in Scheibchen, so dass man Schritt für Schritt mehr zugibt, um sich so besser durchmogeln zu können. Dazu würde passen, dass der Isaf-Sprecher, der Brigadegeneral Josef Dieter Blotz, nun dem Tagesspiegel sagte, es gehöre auch zu den Aufgaben des Kommandos Spezialkräfte KSK, Taliban gezielt zu jagen und "auszuschalten". Gut, vorher war nur von der Bundeswehr und der Taskforce 47 die Rede. Dass nun deutsche Soldaten, nämlich die der KSK, doch auch gezielte Tötungen durchführen, hat man zwar schon seit Jahren vermutet, immerhin wurde es jetzt noch einmal offiziell ausgesprochen, *was andererseits aber die Behauptung, die Bundeswehr würde der Selbstbeschränkung gehorchen, widerlegt (und sicherlich nicht im Sinne aller Abgeordneten ist, die den Bundeswehreinsatz in Afghanistan gebilligt haben).*


 
Nen schönen noch ....


----------



## serafen (17. August 2010)

*[x] Ja.* Ein klares Zeichen für einen Abzug.

Der Einsatz in Afghanistan ist genauso sinnlos wie die webewirksam aufbereiteten Schnellboot-Einsätze entlang der libanesischen Küste, um vermeintliche Waffenschmuggler zu stoppen. Pech nur, dass diese über Land erfolgten ... ein bezeichnendes Beispiel, wie ich finde


----------



## TheNik (27. August 2010)

Grundsätzlich heiligt der Zweck in keinem Fall die Mittel, so auch in diesem Fall.
Leider sind wir als Deutschland von unseren starken "Freunden" moralisch erpressbar, da wir wirtschaftlich wie armeetechnisch auf die anderen angewiesen sind.
Vielleicht war es falsch da rein zu gehen, aber jetzt sind wir drin, jetzt können wir nicht einfach wieder abziehen als wäre nichts gewesen. Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass die Bundeswehr dort unten jahrelang nichts geleistet hätte (Ausbildung der Polizeikräfte, Stromversorgung für abgelegene Dörfer etc), allerdings ist es im Gesamtbild immernoch ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.
Jetzt sind wir da und wir haben die Verantwortung auf uns genommen, den Menschen dort das Leben erträglich zu machen. Dass sich die Taliban restrukturiert haben und nun "Jagd" auf die ISAF-Truppen machen, hätte vor vier Jahren, als die Taliban "verschwunden" schienen und die Bundeswehr sowie andere Einsatztruppen im "ruhigeren Norden" Mädchenschulen etc einrichten konnten, keiner gedacht. Auch deshalb wäre nichts verantwortungsloser, als ein sofortiger Abzug, denn wir haben mit dem Beginn des Einsatzes dort verdammt viel Verantwortung auf uns genommen.
Jetzt hilft es nur, unsere Soldaten dort gut auszurüsten und vor Allem dafür zu sorgen, dass sie nicht für jeden Schuss, den sie in Feindesrichtung abgegeben haben, strafrechtlich in Deutschland zur Verantwortung gezogen werden.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (28. August 2010)

[x] Abzug *Ja*!

Wir sind da unten nur die Handlanger für die USA und haben da nix verloren.
Da geht es doch nicht um das Wohl der Menschen oder den Terror..
Und der Iran, der gerade schön propagandistisch niedergemacht wird wie damals der Irak, ist nebenbei der größte Erdölbesitzer auf der ganzen Welt.

Da sollten die Motive der Amis doch klar sein.

Die sind doch schon so verzweifelt, dass man vor der eigenen Haustüre bohrt und trotz der Ölkatastrophe will man mit Offshore weiterbohren.. 
Ich bin sicher der Iran wird bald an der Reihe sein..


----------



## TheNik (28. August 2010)

CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> [x] Abzug *Ja*!
> 
> Wir sind da unten nur die Handlanger für die USA und haben da nix verloren.
> Da geht es doch nicht um das Wohl der Menschen oder den Terror..
> ...


Die autoritäre Regierung im Iran hat auch lediglich mit 109% die Wahlen gewonnen und die Scharia, das islamische Gesetz, legitimiert selbstverständlich jede Art von Schikane vom unterdrücken und foltern der Demonstranten bis zum Steinigen von vermeindlichen "Ehebrecherinnen". 
Mit den Motiven unterstellst du den Amerikanern den selben altmodischen Imperialismus aus der Nachkriegszeit, ich denke nicht dass diese Schwarz-Weiß-Sicht heute hinsichtlich des Verhaltens der Amerikaner noch angebracht ist, aber das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (29. August 2010)

Glaubst du denn wirklich, irgend jemand der Verantwortlichen interessiert sich ernsthaft da für die Menschen?

Mit Saddam hat man erst Geschäfte gemacht, ihn aufgerüstet und dann war er auf einmal der Böse schlechthin. Man hat gelogen, wie sich nachher herausgestellt hat, was die Atomwaffen angeht, nachdem alle anderen Anschuldigungen nicht halfen.
Letzten Endes ging es nur um`s Öl.
Das weiß doch heute eigentlich jeder.

Und du glaubst beim Iran wäre das anders?

Schau dir mal Volker Pispers an.
YouTube - Volker Pispers history of USA and terrorism 1 of 5

Immer noch aktuell.


----------



## TheNik (29. August 2010)

CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Glaubst du denn wirklich, irgend jemand der Verantwortlichen interessiert sich ernsthaft da für die Menschen?
> 
> Mit Saddam hat man erst Geschäfte gemacht, ihn aufgerüstet und dann war er auf einmal der Böse schlechthin. Man hat gelogen, wie sich nachher herausgestellt hat, was die Atomwaffen angeht, nachdem alle anderen Anschuldigungen nicht halfen.
> Letzten Endes ging es nur um`s Öl.
> ...



Ich glaube nur was ich sehe, und dass sich der Iran sehr merkwürdig verhält. Ginge es den Amerikanern in Afghanistan um Öl, würden sie einfach mit dem Militär das Land übernehmen, denn so kämen sie am unkompliziertesten an das Öl, könnten mit aller Schärfe gegen die Taliban vorgehen (glaub mir es gibt viele US-Patrioten die sich das wünschen)
Außerdem regieren momentan die Demokraten und nicht wie unter Bush die Republikaner.
Wie auch immer, wenn die ISAF-Truppen abziehen, die ja wie du nicht leugnen kannst einiges für die Bevölkerung in Afghanistan getan haben, passiert genau dasselbe, was damals passiert ist, als die Sowjets abgezogen sind. Die Taliban brauchen sich nur an ihre alten in diesem abscheulichen feudalen System bestehenden Positionen zu begeben. Dir mag das vielleicht egal sein, aber denen, die dort Leben, die sowieso immer die Opfer sein werden, ist es mit Sicherheit nicht egal.
Das Land kann sich nicht selber gegen die Taliban wehren, und das bisschen Demokratie, was momentan versucht wird in Afghanistan zu installieren, wäre sofort wieder futsch, der Präsident würde exikutiert werden, die afghanischen Behörden würden erneut ohne irgendwelche Macht dastehen und die Polizei- und Militärbeamten machtlos allen Verbrechen gegenüberstehen, die die Taliban vor ihren Augen begeht.
Vielleicht war es falsch dort die USA zu unterstützen, aber wir sind durch unsere wirtschaftliche und militärische Abhängigkeit von den USA zu jeder Zeit moralisch erpressbar. 
Nun hilft es nichts, wir sind drinnen, wir haben einen Haufen Verantwortung auf unseren Karren geladen und sind somit verantwortlich für das Land und dessen Bevölkerung. Nichts wäre verantwortungsloser als ein sofortiger Abzug.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (29. August 2010)

TheNik schrieb:


> Ich glaube nur was ich sehe, und dass sich der Iran sehr merkwürdig verhält.


 
Inwiefern?
Er will Atomwaffen evtl haben? Wer bestimmt denn wer welchen haben darf und wer nicht?
Israel hat welche, Pakistan hat welche. Und Paskistan ist keine Muster-Demokratie. 
Die haben den Atomwaffensperrvertrag nicht unterzeichnet.
Da sagt keiner was.

Und von den großen Atommächsten wie USA, Großbritannien, Russland, Frankreich und China hat den jeder unterzeichnet.
Die haben trotzdem massig Atomwaffen. 
Mit welchem recht wollen die dem Iran das nun verbieten, geschweige denn die friedliche Nutzung von Atomenergie?
Merkst du wie heuchlerisch das ist?



> Ginge es den Amerikanern in Afghanistan um Öl, würden sie einfach mit dem Militär das Land übernehmen, denn so kämen sie am unkompliziertesten an das Öl, könnten mit aller Schärfe gegen die Taliban vorgehen (glaub mir es gibt viele US-Patrioten die sich das wünschen)
> Außerdem regieren momentan die Demokraten und nicht wie unter Bush die
> Republikaner.


 
Na so offensichtlich kann man es auch nicht machen.  Und darum auch das Theater mit dem gefährlichen irak oder Iran.. 



> Das Land kann sich nicht selber gegen die Taliban wehren, und das bisschen Demokratie, was momentan versucht wird in Afghanistan zu installieren, wäre sofort wieder futsch, der Präsident würde exikutiert werden, die afghanischen Behörden würden erneut ohne irgendwelche Macht dastehen und die Polizei- und Militärbeamten machtlos allen Verbrechen gegenüberstehen, die die Taliban vor ihren Augen begeht.


 
Wer sagt denn, dass das Volk da unbedingt eine westliche Demokratie haben will?
Das ist eine ganz andere Kultur, da kann man nicht einfach hinmarschieren und sagen ihr bekommt jetzt ne Demokratie.
Darum wird das Erzwingen auch nichts nützen und ist keine dauerhafte Hilfe.
In meinen Augen wird hier immer schön verschleiert, um was es wirklich geht.
Hat man nicht unheimliche Bodenschätze in Afghanistan "überraschend" gefunden? 
Der Irak war der erste Schritt in meiner Meinung sich da eine Stellung zu festigen, um schlussendlich den Iran zu packen.
Afghanistan ist der nächste Schritt gewesen und dann findet man rein zufällig auch noch reichhalte Bodenschätze dort, und man versucht den Iran in einen Zangengriff zu nehmen.

In der Anstalt wurde das schon ganz schlüssig erklärt.. ^^
YouTube - Der Iran wird angegriffen

Und sogar unser ehemaliger Bundespräsident hat es sogar noch offen gesagt..^^


----------



## TheNik (29. August 2010)

Die Ergebnisse, dass trotz der Todesdrohungen aus Richtung der Taliban für jeden, der zur Wahl geht, etliche das Risiko auf sich genommen haben, einige haben dafür mit Körperteilen oder sogar mit dem Leben bezahlt.
Man kann nie für das ganze Volk da sprechen, denn natürlich herrscht dort eine andere Kultur, doch es gibt genügend Menschen, die den Fortschritt möchten, die sich nicht unterdrücken lassen wollen und die, obwohl sie Muslime sind, trotzdem nicht wollen, dass das Islamische Gesetz - die Scharia - unkontrolliert von selbstgerechten Talibanfürsten ausgeübt wird. 
Aber du hast natürlich Recht, "selbstgerecht" sind wir auch, und ich bin auch der Meinung, wir hätten diesen Krieg nicht unterstützen sollen, aber jetzt sind wir wie schon gesagt mit unserer Bundeswehr im Land und ich hab jetzt keinen Bock das mit der Verantwortung nochmal zu schreiben.
Was Horst Köhler auf dem Rückweg von Afghanistan gesagt hat, war, wie er selber gesagt hat, bezogen auf den Bundeswehreinsatz am Horn von Afrika, es ging darum, dass Kapitäne, egal aus welchen Ländern, ihre Handelsschiffe und Frachter durch das Rote Meer und am Horn von Afrika vorbeibringen können, ohne Angst um ihr Leben haben zu müssen. Es ging darum, in diesem Fall die Soldaten dafür sorgen können, dass der Seehandel, der für ein Exportland wie Deutschland enorm wichtig ist, gewährleistet werden kann. Das war gemeint mit den wirtschaftlichen Interessen und deren Verteidigung durch die Bundeswehr. Das hat er vor und bei seiner Rücktrittsrede ausdrücklich erklärt. Dieses Missverständnis ist allein dadurch entstanden, dass er sich auf der Rückreise seines Afghanistanbesuches befand. Wie es dann über Populisten durch die Medien getragen wurde, wo er in eine Parteienschublade hineingeschoben wurde, wo er als BP drüberstand, wie rücksichtslos und respektlos mit seinem Amt (nicht mit ihm persönlich) umgegangen wurde, das waren schließlich auch ein Teil seiner Rücktrittsgründe. Bestimmt aber nicht alle, denn wenige Wochen zuvor ist soweit ich weiß sein persönlicher Berater und Freund abgetreten. Ich persönlich denke, dass das mit ein Grund für seine Entscheidung war.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. August 2010)

TheNik schrieb:


> Die autoritäre Regierung im Iran hat auch lediglich mit 109% die Wahlen gewonnen und die Scharia, das islamische Gesetz, legitimiert selbstverständlich jede Art von Schikane vom unterdrücken und foltern der Demonstranten bis zum Steinigen von vermeindlichen "Ehebrecherinnen".
> Mit den Motiven unterstellst du den Amerikanern den selben altmodischen Imperialismus aus der Nachkriegszeit, ich denke nicht dass diese Schwarz-Weiß-Sicht heute hinsichtlich des Verhaltens der Amerikaner noch angebracht ist, aber das ist meine Meinung.



Ich bin zwar auch gegen Schwarz-Weiß-Sicht und gegen Aussagen über "die Amerikaner", aber zum ersten Absatz muss ich mal anmerken:
- Der Iran ist um ein vielfaches demokratischer als Saudi-Arabien oder die VAR. (=sie haben überhaupt Wahlen )
- Der Iran praktiziert eine weniger strenge Auslegung des Islams als Saudi-Arabien (und ggf. als die VAR)
- Einschließlich dem hinrichten von Ehebrechern in letzteren
- aber nicht dem Steinigen von Demonstranten, weil sowas wie Demonstrationen erst gar nicht zugelassen werden. (man kann sagen, was man will, aber im es gibt jetzt schon sehr lange sehr große Demos im Iran und auch wenn dutzende Tote eine eindeutige Aussage über die Regierung machen: Das ist nicht die gleiche Liga wie Mao, Stalin oder Hitler, in die man Ahmadinedschad immer gern einsortieren möchte)
- Sogar Finanzierungen von Terroranschlägen scheinen eher aus diesen Staaten zu kommen, denn aus dem Iran

Merkwürdigerweise hält es die USA aber nicht für nötig, da einzumaschieren (dabei hätten sie es nur wenige Meter weit) und z.B. Deutschland brandmarkt das Land nicht für seine chronische Missachtung der Menschenrechte, sondern baut fleißig die Beziehungen aus (unter Todesgefahr für unseren geliebten Vizekanzler!).
Da aber beide Öl in großen Mengen haben verweise ich mal auf einen vielleicht deutlich wichtigeren Graubereich:
Macht.
Der Iran macht, was er will - genauso wie Kim Jong Ill, die Taliban, Hussein oder Gaddafie vor seiner ""Läuterung"" (die mit null Menschenrechtsverbesserungen vor Ort einherging, aber mit großen europäischen Investitionen), nur etwas erfolgreicher. Die Araber dagegen machen nicht, was sie wollen, sondern was die USA wollen. Also amerikanische Basen im eigenen Land akzeptieren, anstatt eine eigenständige Armee aufzubauen...




TheNik schrieb:


> Ich glaube nur was ich sehe, und dass sich der Iran sehr merkwürdig verhält. Ginge es den Amerikanern in Afghanistan um Öl, würden sie einfach mit dem Militär das Land übernehmen, denn so kämen sie am unkompliziertesten an das Öl, könnten mit aller Schärfe gegen die Taliban vorgehen



Ich will dich ja nicht in deiner Argumentation stören, aber die USA haben (versucht), dass ganze Land mit Militär übernommen (/zu übernehmen).


----------



## TheNik (29. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar auch gegen Schwarz-Weiß-Sicht und gegen Aussagen über "die Amerikaner", aber zum ersten Absatz muss ich mal anmerken:
> - Der Iran ist um ein vielfaches demokratischer als Saudi-Arabien oder die VAR. (=sie haben überhaupt Wahlen )
> - Der Iran praktiziert eine weniger strenge Auslegung des Islams als Saudi-Arabien (und ggf. als die VAR)
> - Einschließlich dem hinrichten von Ehebrechern in letzteren
> ...


Ahmadinedschad gehört auch nicht in die Liga wie Mao, Stalin oder Hitler, denn das waren größenwahnsinnige skrupellose Massenmörder, und so schlimm ist er dann wirklich noch nicht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Merkwürdigerweise hält es die USA aber nicht für nötig, da einzumaschieren (dabei hätten sie es nur wenige Meter weit) und z.B. Deutschland brandmarkt das Land nicht für seine chronische Missachtung der Menschenrechte, sondern baut fleißig die Beziehungen aus (unter Todesgefahr für unseren geliebten Vizekanzler!).


Nein, weil man sich nicht derart in die Innenpolitik einzumischen hat, ansonsten spielte sich Deutschland ja genau wie die Amerikaner auf wie die, die Gerechtigkeit genau definiert hätten, wie globale Richter (siehe unten). Deutschland hat sich schon, möglicherweise auch von den USA dazu "gebeten", viel zu häufig angemaßt, über strukturell schwächere Länder innen- wie außenpolitisch Entscheidungen treffen zu können, denn Deutschland sollte meiner Meinung nicht einfach nach dem Prinzip "Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel" handeln. Deshalb denke ich auch, es war falsch nach Afghanistan einzumarschieren. Doch jetzt sind wir da, jetzt können wir nicht von heute auf morgen abziehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Iran macht, was er will - genauso wie Kim Jong Ill, die Taliban, Hussein oder Gaddafie vor seiner ""Läuterung"" (die mit null Menschenrechtsverbesserungen vor Ort einherging, aber mit großen europäischen Investitionen), nur etwas erfolgreicher. Die Araber dagegen machen nicht, was sie wollen, sondern was die USA wollen. Also amerikanische Basen im eigenen Land akzeptieren, anstatt eine eigenständige Armee aufzubauen...


Klar, dass die USA möchten, dass alle nach ihrer Nase tanzen. Viele Amerikaner (nicht alle), vor Allem Patrioten, möchten die USA aufgrund ihrer Arroganz als "Weltpolizei" sehen. Gerade in den G. W. Bush-Jahren, aber sicherlich auch davor spielten sich die USA als Weltgericht auf (dazu gibt es auch ein schönes Lied von Reinhard Mey YouTube - Reinhard Mey - Alles OK in Guantanamo Bay


----------



## Lartens (30. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar auch gegen Schwarz-Weiß-Sicht und gegen Aussagen über "die Amerikaner", aber zum ersten Absatz muss ich mal anmerken:
> - Der Iran ist um ein vielfaches demokratischer als Saudi-Arabien oder die VAR. (=sie haben überhaupt Wahlen )
> - Der Iran praktiziert eine weniger strenge Auslegung des Islams als Saudi-Arabien (und ggf. als die VAR)
> - Einschließlich dem hinrichten von Ehebrechern in letzteren
> ...



Ich finde Deine Aussagen/Hinweise immer wieder einfach auf den Punkt gebracht. 

btw. Bist Du Journalist oder studiertst Du Germanistik?


----------



## JePe (30. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Der Iran ist um ein vielfaches demokratischer als Saudi-Arabien oder die VAR. (=sie haben überhaupt Wahlen )



Vor allem haben sie einen Waechterrat, einen Ayatollah und einen Revolutionsfuehrer. Die entscheiden, wer sich zur Wahl stellt und am Ende des Tages auch darueber, wie die Wahlen ausgegangen sind. Was daran demokratisch(er) sein soll, erschliesst sich wohl nur einem deutschen Mensabewohner. In Wahrheit ist es eine Diktatur aus dem Lehrbuch, die mit Hilfe von ein paar pseudodemokratischen Insignien hofft, im amerikahassenden Europa Akzeptanz zu erlangen. Mit Erfolg, wenn man hier so mitliest.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Der Iran praktiziert eine weniger strenge Auslegung des Islams als Saudi-Arabien (und ggf. als die VAR)
> - Einschließlich dem hinrichten von Ehebrechern in letzteren



Wenn in den USA ein Polizistenmoerder auf dem elektrischen Stuhl hingerichtet wird, gibt es einen Aufschrei moralischer Entruestung. Wenn aber im "weniger strengen" Iran 16jaehrige wegen unkeuschen Verhaltens aufgehaengt werden, wird das als Lokalkolorit abgehakt?

EDIT: Klick. Erst 99 Peitschenhiebe, nun die Steinigung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (man kann sagen, was man will, aber im es gibt jetzt schon sehr lange sehr große Demos im Iran und auch wenn dutzende Tote eine eindeutige Aussage über die Regierung machen: Das ist nicht die gleiche Liga wie Mao, Stalin oder Hitler, in die man Ahmadinedschad immer gern einsortieren möchte)



Ach so ist das. Wenn die Kannibalen neuerdings mit Messer und Gabel essen, katapultiert sie das in eine hoehere Liga?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Merkwürdigerweise hält es die USA aber nicht für nötig, da einzumaschieren (dabei hätten sie es nur wenige Meter weit)



Europa hatte es vor nicht all zu langer Zeit nur ein paar Meter weit bis zum Balkan. Und was hat Europa getan? Was hat Deutschland, das gerne damit kokettiert "aus der Geschichte gelernt" zu haben, getan, als in Sichtweite wieder Konzentrationslager gebaut wurden? Hat es den Anfaengen gewehrt? Es hat sich nicht einmal die Muehe gemacht, sich entsetzt abzuwenden - es hat eitel lamentierend zugesehen. Am Ende hat man - welche Ironie - die Amerikaner um Hilfe gebeten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also amerikanische Basen im eigenen Land akzeptieren, anstatt eine eigenständige Armee aufzubauen...



Ja - weil ihnen (den arabischen Fuehrern) das die Moeglichkeit einer sehr komfortablen politischen Dualitaet eroeffnet: naemlich die Amerikaner die Drecksarbeit machen zu lassen und dem Volk so einen Feind zum Hassen anzubieten.

Wie waere es damit: wuerden die Anderen (Europa, Russland, China, ...) oefter mal das Richtige tun, wuerden sie so die Moeglichkeiten der USA begrenzen, das Falsche zu tun?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. August 2010)

Lartens schrieb:


> btw. Bist Du Journalist oder studiertst Du Germanistik?



Ich bin gelegentlich journalistisch tätig, aber primär bin ich Biologiestudent.
Mein Argumentationsstil hat sich aber in einem knappen Jahrzehnt Forumsaktivitäten (ausgehend von aktuellen Politikteil der Yahoo-Foren) herausgebildet.




JePe schrieb:


> _viel Schwarz/Weißdenken das keinen weiteren Kommentar bedarf oder ihn wert wäre_





> Europa hatte es vor nicht all zu langer Zeit nur ein paar Meter weit bis zum Balkan. Und was hat Europa getan? Was hat Deutschland, das gerne damit kokettiert "aus der Geschichte gelernt" zu haben, getan



Sie haben es vermieden, einen Angriffs- und Eroberungskrieg ohne völkerrechtliche Legitimiation zu führen.



> Am Ende hat man - welche Ironie - die Amerikaner um Hilfe gebeten.



Die Militäreinsätze auf dem Balkan liefen unter Federführung der UNO und primär Umsetzung der Nato ab. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt musste die EG/EU die "USA zur Hilfe" rufen, die waren von Anfang an integriert.



> Wie waere es damit: wuerden die Anderen (Europa, Russland, China, ...) oefter mal das Richtige tun, wuerden sie so die Moeglichkeiten der USA begrenzen, das Falsche zu tun?



Wie wäre es damit, wenn man öfter mal überlegt, wer eigentlich das recht hat, zu definieren, was für wen "das richtige" ist?
Es gibt jedenfalls keine Möglichkeit, durch eigene Handlungen jemanden abschließend an Zerstörung zu hindern, außer ihm sämtliche Mittel dafür zu nehmen.


----------



## TheNik (30. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit, wenn man öfter mal überlegt, wer eigentlich das recht hat, zu definieren, was für wen "das richtige" ist?
> Es gibt jedenfalls keine Möglichkeit, durch eigene Handlungen jemanden abschließend an Zerstörung zu hindern, außer ihm sämtliche Mittel dafür zu nehmen.


Ich bin der Meinung, KEINER, absolut keiner, hat das Recht, sich anmaßen zu können, eine allgemeingültige Definition von dem "Richtigen" für alle universal geltenden Situationen aller Menschen auf der Welt "erlangt"  haben zu können. Das wäre zu 100% intolerant allen anderen Menschen auf der Welt gegenüber, die sich möglicherweise in ganz anderen Situationen befinden und ganz anders darüber urteilen würden.

Die USA haben diese Anmaßung oft als Vorwandt für außenpolitische Einsätze genommen. Doch die USA sind kein Weltgericht, kein Gottestaat, der Weltpolizei spielen muss.
Trotzdem haben die USA meiner Meinung nach und meiner Auffassung von "dem Richtigen" und von Gerechtigkeit nach einige Male das richtige getan.

Das Falsche daran ist der Grund, nämlich nicht die "Selbstlosigkeit" sondern die Arroganz der USA und das Machtstreben, die meiner Meinung nach die wahren Gründe für viele globale Operationen der Amerikaner in den letzten 50 Jahren waren.


----------



## JePe (31. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie haben es vermieden, einen Angriffs- und Eroberungskrieg ohne völkerrechtliche Legitimiation zu führen.



Genau - sie haben es vermieden, irgendetwas zu tun. Das Dumme an Problemen ist aber, dass man sie nicht wegignorieren kann. Weil ein Problem auf Ignoranz ganz aehnlich reagiert wie eine Blume auf Sonne und Fruehlingssonne: es gedeiht und vor allem - es wird groesser. Haette es 1944 schon eine UNO gegeben - wir wuerden heute wohl im grossdeutschen Reich oder in einer sowjetischen Kolchose leben. Je nach dem, wie´s ausgegangen waere.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Militäreinsätze auf dem Balkan liefen unter Federführung der UNO(...)



Als _Kosovokrieg_ wird gemeinhin die _Operation Allied Force_ verstanden, die von Maerz bis Juni 1999 dauerte. Und die war (auch) deshalb brisant, weil es fuer sie kein UN-Mandat gab. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt schwelte der Konflikt bereits zehn Jahre.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (...)und primär Umsetzung der Nato ab. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt musste die EG/EU die "USA zur Hilfe" rufen, die waren von Anfang an integriert.



Schon wieder falsch. Bis zur _Operation Allied Force_ waren primaer europaeische NATO-Truppen mit UN-Mandat auf dem Balkan (un)taetig (_Sky Monitor_, _Vance-Owen-Plan_, _UNCRO_, _IFOR_, _SFOR_) - exemplarisch seien da unsere hollaendischen Nachbarn genannt, die zugesehen haben / zusehen mussten, als der Genozid in vollem Gange war.

An der _Operation Allied Force_ waren Belgien, Daenemark, England, Italien, Kanada, die Niederlande, Spanien, die Tuerkei und die USA beteiligt. Wer trug die Hauptlast? Genau. Das einzige Land der genannten, das nicht in Europa liegt. Ob man zu Hilfe gerufen hat oder einfach nur an der Aufgabe gescheitert ist, mag fuer linksdrehende Wannabe-Intellektuelle einen Unterschied machen. Fakt ist aber - nach zehn Jahren UN-verwaltetem Krieg mitten in Europa, peinlichem  diplomatischen Gezerre und einem, vorsichtig ausgedrueckt, Kluengel aus unterschiedlichen Interessen mussten die Amerikaner die Kastanien aus ebendem Feuer holen, dass Europa zuvor zehn Jahre nicht zu loeschen vermocht hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit, wenn man öfter mal überlegt, wer eigentlich das recht hat, zu definieren, was für wen "das richtige" ist?



Das ist der Aerger mit den Leuten. Auf jede Frage haben sie ... keine Antwort, sondern eine Gegenfrage. Das Spiel spielen sie dann auch schon mal zehn Jahre lang.

Krieg ist shice, keine Frage. Aber zehn Jahre Krieg nach den Spielregeln der UN finde ich persoenlich irgendwie viel shicer als ein paar Monate Krieg, der vielleicht nicht alimentiert (was z. B. daran lag, dass Russland seine Machtsphaere nicht schrumpfen sehen wollte), aber danach eben (weitestgehend) vorbei war. Immer noch ein Uebel, aber wenigstens das kleinere.


----------



## ProNoob (31. August 2010)

dennen gehts doch nur um die rohstoffe...vorallem in Afgahnistan was da an Silicium und so rumliegt da is ja der silicon vally n acker nachdem die polnischen ernterhelfer da waren...was had da eig die Bundeswehr da unten zu suchen...nur weil es die UN oda NATO oda wer auch immer so wollte das wir da unten sind oda da runter müssen weil wir mitglied in diesen Bündnissen sind und also dazu verplichtet sind... die sollen ihren krieg alleine führen zumal sie ihn ja auch angefangen haben (amerika) und uns in ruhe lassen... wir haben sowie so schon genug nachdem wir an 2 wk´s unmittelbar beteiligt waren und das dazu geführt had, das wir in der schule mit dem thema nahezu terroriesiert wurden
ich persönlich hab von dem thema die schnauze gestrichen voll...
der amerikaner sollte auch mal aufbauen anstatt nur reinzumaschieren, zu demonstieren das er den größten hat und dann wieder abhauen mit dem ergebnis 0 erreicht zu haben...nebenbei bemerkt hatte der osma schon recht das er in die twin tower reingeflogen ist... genau richtig dem amerikaner zu zeigen das er nicht machen kann was er will hier in diese welt....und wenn sich jetz einer beschwert man hätte das mit worten auch regeln können und nicht mit gewalt, den verweise ich gerne auf die wk`s vietnam irak und afganhistan und die andern scharmützel hier auf dem planeten
mit amerikanischer beteiligung in den letzen 50 jahren...da wurde auch nicht mit worten geschlichtet sondern mit waffen und  das war nicht gerade die feine englische art 
Die Amis sind damit keinen deut bessa als al kaida und konsorten...es scheitert schlicht und ergreifend an der frage ob man gleiches mit gleichem vergilt oda nicht und da haben wir mit amerika und al kaida 2 inteligenzbestien schlecht hin so traurig das auch klingen mag... haust du mich hau ich zurück und das solange bis jeder am boden liegt....
ich fürchte den tag schon kommen an dem ich meinen kinder, fals ich welche haben werde, erklären muss warum die welt so böse ist...

wie hatte es der Rapper Chakuza mal in einen seiner Rapsongs so treffend formuliert

"Willkomen im Fantasieland keine Panik und sieh zu
 hier steht das Gras so niederig wie-der amerikanische IQ"


----------



## A.N.D.I. (26. September 2010)

So kann es dort nicht weitergehen.
Je länger der Einsatz dort dauert, desto mehr Särge verlassen Afghanistan.
Am besten wäre es, wenn alle Länder in Afghanistan an einen Strang ziehen würden. Natürlich braucht man dafür eine Einverständniserklärung der afghanischen Regierung und die Unterstützung der Bevölkerung. Dann müssten alle stationierten Soldaten von Norden nach Süden ziehen. 
Was ich eigentlich meine ist: Nur eine großangelegte Operation kann einen Sieg bringen. Ansonsten siegt die Taliban, da diese ihre Umgebung genau kennen. 
Ich habe mal eine Doku auf N24 gesehen. Da war ein Team von den Navy Seals in ein Gefecht geraten. Das ganze spielte sich auf einen Berg ab. Zur Unterstützung wurden 2 Helis mit US Rangers geschickt. Ein Heli wurde getroffen und musst an einer tiefergelgenden Stelle landen. Der andere Heli konnte landen aber war noch weit entfernt von den Seals. Die Rangers standen unter Beschuss und hatten einige Verluste. Die Waffe vom Captain ging nicht, deshalb musste er die von einem toten Kameraden nehmen. Nicht einmal ein AC 130 Gunship konnte helfen. Mehr habe ich nicht gesehen. Das zeigt, dass die Amerikaner die Situation falsch eingeschätzt haben.

@topic [X] Nein 
Damit unsere Jungs die Lage besser unter Kontrolle kriegen wäre neue Ausrüstung von großen Nutzen. Ansonsten ist es ein Fass ohne Boden.


----------



## Lartens (27. September 2010)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> @topic [X] Nein
> Damit unsere Jungs die Lage besser unter Kontrolle kriegen wäre neue Ausrüstung von großen Nutzen. Ansonsten ist es ein Fass ohne Boden.



Selbst bei besserer Ausstattung wäre die Lage nicht besser oder leichter unter Kontrolle zu bringen. Ein Land oder die Menschen in dem Land kennen seit Jahrhunderten nichts anderes als Krieg oder kriegsähnliche Zustände.

Das ist eine Mamutaufgabe, die Jahrzehnte braucht, um die Grundlage für einfriedliches Zusammenleben der Stämme zu eröffnen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (27. September 2010)

Lartens schrieb:


> Selbst bei besserer Ausstattung wäre die Lage nicht besser oder leichter unter Kontrolle zu bringen. Ein Land oder die Menschen in dem Land kennen seit Jahrhunderten nichts anderes als Krieg oder kriegsähnliche Zustände.
> 
> Das ist eine Mamutaufgabe, die Jahrzehnte braucht, um die Grundlage für einfriedliches Zusammenleben der Stämme zu eröffnen.



Das "Zusammenleben der Stämme" ist doch überhaupt nicht das Hauptproblem. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die meisten Massenmorde durch die unterschiedliche Auslegung des Islams (Sunnitische gegen Shiitische Moslems/Islamisten) ausgelöst wurden, ist das Hauptziel der Einsatzkräfte die Vernichtung der Taliban sowie die Sicherung von Bodenschätzen, nicht das Einen irgendwelcher Stämme. 

Charlie Wilsons Idee die Taliban auszustatten um ein Bollwerk gegen den Kommunismus zu erbauen war jedenfalls der größte Fehler aller Zeiten. Selten hat man so effektiv seine eigenen, zukünftigen Feinde ausgestattet. 

Naja. Ich sag mal [X] Teilweise. Während man die Infantrie Einheiten größtenteils zurückziehen sollte (die sind da unten eh nur Zielübungen für die Taliban, was vorallem auf die Ineffizienz der deutschen Bundeswehr und seiner zwischen Größenwahn, Unfähigkeit und purer Dummheit pendelnden "Freiwilligen" zurückzuführen ist). 
Stattdessen würde ich es begrüßen, wenn verstärkt auf starkes Gerät (Panzer, Jets/Bomber) gesetzt würde. Wobei wahrscheinlich die UN (AKA Vereinte Nationen von "Wir schauen bei jedem Genozid zu, aber wehe die westliche Welt setzt Elektroschocker für Verhöre ein") 
mal wieder (wie so üblich) etwas dagegen hätte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2010)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> So kann es dort nicht weitergehen.
> Je länger der Einsatz dort dauert, desto mehr Särge verlassen Afghanistan.
> Am besten wäre es, wenn alle Länder in Afghanistan an einen Strang ziehen würden. Natürlich braucht man dafür eine Einverständniserklärung der afghanischen Regierung und die Unterstützung der Bevölkerung. Dann müssten alle stationierten Soldaten von Norden nach Süden ziehen.
> Was ich eigentlich meine ist: Nur eine großangelegte Operation kann einen Sieg bringen. Ansonsten siegt die Taliban, da diese ihre Umgebung genau kennen.



Äh:
Die Einsatztruppen stehen nicht umsonst unter einem Oberkommando und arbeiten mit afghanischen Truppen zusammen.
Das einzige, was von deinem Vorschlag derzeit nicht umgesetzt wird, ist der große Umzug - und dessen Sinn erschließt sich mir auch nicht. Die Bundeswehr wird zur Zeit im Norden angegriffen. Ein Umzug würde das vermutlich verhindern, aber keine Taliban besiegen. Ohnehin ist letzteres vor mehreren Jahren mit einem Großangriff von Norden nach Süden bereits geschehen.
Erfolg: Siehe Nachrichten.




> Ich habe mal eine Doku auf N24 gesehen. ... Das zeigt



Das du etwas weiträumigere und ggf. auch vertrauenswürdigere Quellen konsultieren solltest.



> Damit unsere Jungs die Lage besser unter Kontrolle kriegen wäre neue Ausrüstung von großen Nutzen. Ansonsten ist es ein Fass ohne Boden.



Welche Form von Ausrüstung würde denn klare Vorteile auf dem Weg zum Ziel "friedliche, afghanische Gesellschaft" bringen?




AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Das "Zusammenleben der Stämme" ist doch überhaupt nicht das Hauptproblem. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die meisten Massenmorde durch die unterschiedliche Auslegung des Islams (Sunnitische gegen Shiitische Moslems/Islamisten) ausgelöst wurden, ist das Hauptziel der Einsatzkräfte die Vernichtung der Taliban



"Stämme" mag der falsche Ausdruck sein, aber die Taliban sind eben eine von vielen Fraktionen in Afghanistan und die anderen sind sich weder einig noch sind sie prinzipiell alle der Taliban abgeneigt (zumindest wenn sie vor die Alternative "Taliban oder USA" gestellt werden). Eine Einigung der afghanischen Parteien (außer Taliban) würde den Krieg deutlich verkürzen.



> Charlie Wilsons Idee die Taliban auszustatten um ein Bollwerk gegen den Kommunismus zu erbauen war jedenfalls der größte Fehler aller Zeiten. Selten hat man so effektiv seine eigenen, zukünftigen Feinde ausgestattet.



Hmm - Hussein hat man eigentlich noch wesentlich besser ausgestattet. Da hatte man nur das Glück, dass er selbst keinen Guerillakrieg führte. Aber in Sachen "gutes in die Welt bringen" ist man im Irak auch keinen Deut besser.



> Stattdessen würde ich es begrüßen, wenn verstärkt auf starkes Gerät (Panzer, Jets/Bomber) gesetzt würde. Wobei wahrscheinlich die UN (AKA Vereinte Nationen von "Wir schauen bei jedem Genozid zu, aber wehe die westliche Welt setzt Elektroschocker für Verhöre ein")
> mal wieder (wie so üblich) etwas dagegen hätte.



Dank der Gegenstimmen von Israel, USA, Mikronesion (~US-Protektorat) und Cuba hat die UN nichts gegen Foltermethoden.
Was sie aber vermutlich auch nicht hat: Einen Plan, wie man mit Jets Leute findet, die sich als Zivilisten in Hütten verstecken. Vielleicht kannst du da ja weiterhelfen...


----------



## TheNik (27. September 2010)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Doku auf N24 gesehen.


Wow, was für eine Quelle. Auf N24 sind wirklich ausnahmslos alle Dokus so aufgemacht, als stände uns allen ein sofortiger Weltuntergang bevor. Seriöse Quellen sähen anders aus (beispielsweise Spiegel, Dokus auf den öffentlich-Rechtlichen, Zeitungen wie Süddeutsche, FAZ oder Welt) und recherchieren gründlicher als N24 oder analog dazu sowas wie Galileo von Pro Sieben (selber Konzern), die der Welt gerne mal erzählen, was schon seit 50 Jahren bekannt ist.
Nach dem Motto:
Könnte es sein, dass die Titanic nichtnur gegen einen schwimmenden Eisberg, sondern nur gegen die Spitze eines riesigen unterirdischen Eisberges gefahren ist?!!!!!!!!???
Antwort von sonem von N24 interviewten "Experten": Der Kapitän war schuld. Er hätte ausweichen können, das haben wissenschaftliche Rekonstruktionen bestätigt.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (1. Oktober 2010)

Sorry für den Mist, den ich geschrieben habe. Das grenzt ja schon an Spam. 
Aber wenigstens bin ich um eine Erfahrung reicher.


----------



## DarthLAX (9. Februar 2011)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Dito!



sagt mal: SPINNT IHR?

natürlich geht uns das da unten was an, schon aus dem grund das nen haufen DROGEN aus dem land kommen die auch bei uns, also in gesamt europa, landen! (wie finanzieren sich wohl die WARLORDS (auch Taliban sind mehr oder weniger warlords!) und TERRORISTEN da unten?)

dann geht es uns schon aus dem grund was an, das wir - meiner meinung nach - die verantwortung haben, menschen aus der herrschaft von TYRANNEN (egal or religiös oder anders motiviert) zu befreien und terroristen den geldhahn zu zu drehen.

sicher einen punkt gebe ich euch: die ausrüstung die wir einsetzen ist ******* (würde panzer und schwere waffen da hin verlegen und auch aggressiver gegen terroristen vorgehen - ich meine wozu haben wir eine armee, wenn wir die schlimmsten scheiss pazifisten des planeten sind?...sorry, aber pazifismus ist keine möglichkeit solange OSSAMA frei rumläuft (und 1000ende andere wie der)...und auch dann wahrsch. nicht)

sicher hilft auf lange sicht aufbauhilfe mehr - aber mal im ernst:

einfach geld rein pumpen geht nicht, weil wo das landet könnt ihr euch vorstellen, oder? (ich sag nur: korruption)

und wenn man leute hinschickt um was auf zu bauen, dann sollte man die auch schützen oder nicht? - wer kann des wohl besser als ne gut ausgerüstete armee?

ausserdem muss man dafür sorgen, das wenn man raus geht die taliban net einfach dahin gehen wo vorher die internationalen armee-einheiten waren, oder? (das sind wir (d.h. unsere regierung) schon allein den menschen schuldig)

mfg LAX


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Februar 2011)

> wer kann des wohl besser als ne gut ausgerüstete armee?



Dann sprichst du wohl nicht von der Bundeswehr!


----------



## Zwerklo (10. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich jetzt lese das einer in Afghanistan zum Tode verürteilt würde nur weil er zum Christentum übergetreten ist. Frage ich welche Werte und Freiheiten wir dort noch verteitigen.

Ich meine wir haben dort nichts mehr verloren und sollten da raus.


----------



## DarthLAX (10. Februar 2011)

zu: du sprichst net von der bundeswehr:

besser ausgestattet als ein afghanischer warlord/die taliban sind die alle mal (ich meine was haben die was wir nicht haben?....mir fällt nix ein, wozu wir nicht ein pendant hätten (auch stinger-raketen - wobei: wir brauchen die da unten nicht mal, weil die taliban soweit ich weiß wenig bis gar keine luftwaffe haben  )

aber egal, jedem seine meinung  (auch wenn ich der meinung bin das wir da sein sollten, aber andererseits ich bin (war) auch der meinung das man versuchen hätte sollen gegen den iran und nord-korea stärker vor zu gehen (die bevölkerung da verdient unsere hilfe!), vor allem zu verhindern das die an atom material kommen und wenn sie doch ran kommen: angriff bevor die ne BOMBE draus machen....aber des wurde ja sträflich versäumt - anmerkung: ich meine nicht, das die deutschen (wir halt  ) allein da hätten angreifen sollen, aber die UN (ich meine wozu ist die gut, wenn die nicht mal verhindern kann, das solche SCHURKEN wie die iranis/nord-koreaner an atomwaffen bzw. uran kommen?)) hat es halt versäumt zu handeln (vor allem der Sicherheitsrat 

naja meine meinung  so ihr seit dran 

mfg LAX


----------



## Painkiller (10. Februar 2011)

> ich meine was haben die was wir nicht haben?....mir fällt nix ein, wozu wir nicht ein pendant hätten


Die haben keine Politiker die ihnen das schießen verbieten, wenn´s drauf ankommt. 

Jedes Gerät was nach Afgahnistan geschickt wird, muss hundertmal abgesegnet werden. 

Das da unten unsere Leute sterben, tangiert die Politiker anscheinend peripher.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Februar 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:
			
		

> ich meine was haben die was wir nicht haben?....mir fällt nix ein



Sie haben signifikante Kenntnisse über die Umgebung und sind besser ausgebildet in Guerillataktik, was das bedeutet konnten schon die Russen feststellen! 



> angriff bevor die ne BOMBE draus machen



Ja das sind genau die Redensweisen eines Menschen, der Gewalt als einzige Lösung ansieht … herzlich Willkommen im Gedankengang eines puristischen US-Amerikaners, denn die kennen auch nichts anderes als "Da müssen unsere Jungs hin!"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> und wenn man leute hinschickt um was auf zu bauen, dann sollte man die auch schützen oder nicht? - wer kann des wohl besser als ne gut ausgerüstete armee?



In der konkreten Situation: Ein gut ausgebildeter Personenschutzdienst.
Denn im Gegensatz zu typischen Militärkräften sind die dafür ausgebildet, bestmöglichen Schutz vor getarnten Angreifern in ziviler Umgebung zu bieten. Leider sind sie deswegen auch dezent kostspieliger.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2011)

Eigendlich hat die Bundeswehr dort nix mehr zu suchen. 1. ist es keine Angriffsarmee und 2. warum müssen alle für die Amis den Arsch hin halten, oder damals wie in Kuweit den Privatkrieg finanzieren. Auch finde ich das unsere dunkle Vergangenheit hier nichts mehr zu suchen hat


----------



## DarthLAX (11. Februar 2011)

....sorry wenn ich jetzt klinge wie ein nazi:

aber:

BAH - immer wenn es um armee geht wird der 2te WK aufgewärmt...sorry aber geht es nicht in eure (VERDAMMTEN) KÖPFE das von denen die SCHULD waren KAUM EINER NOCH LEBT?

ich meine sorry, aber ich fühle mich DAFÜR nicht schuldig und ich werden EINEN TEUFEL TUN, MEIN HANDELN DANACH AUS ZU RICHTEN  (auch kenne ich niemande der daran schuld war d.h. mich tangiert das nur insofern, wie das der 2te WK ein scheiss fehler (der viel zuviele leben gekostet hat) war, der von ein paar geisteskranken angezettelt wurde, woran aber auch die amis/briten schuld sind (appeasement politik sag ich nur!) - auch tut es mir leid das dieser haupt-verrückte und seine schergen sich damals hauptsächlich an einem volk vergriffen haben, das in der geschichte schon immer schlecht da stand, weil es sich kaum wehren konnte (ja ich rede von den juden), soll aber nicht heißen, das ich mich vor denen oder sonst wem anderen verbeugen werde bzw. schuldig tun werde!)

so genug zu "dunkler vergangenheit" (auch wenn ich es falsch finde von der dunklen vergangenheit der deutschen zu sprechen und so zu tun, als sei das unser "erbe" - sicher, vergessen sollten wir es nicht (gott bewahre!) und zulassen das sowas nochmal kommt sollten wir auch nicht (!)...aber darüber ließe sich eigentlich auch begründen, warum wir da hin müssen:

wir verhindern ähnliches da unten (die taliban sind hitler und co. nur zu ähnlich, nur sind ihre motive pseudo-religiöser scheiß anstelle von rassistischem mist, wobei mal im ernst: beides ist gleich mies!))

so das erst mal ich

mfg LAX
ps: taktik ist schön und gut, aber soweit ich weiß krebsen unsere "jungs" nicht in den bergen rum (ausser vll KSK - wobei die die ausbildung für sowas haben) d.h. auf offener fläche glaub ich nicht das die talibans ne chance hätten....aber egal, jedem seine meinung, auch wenn ich sie niemals unterstützen könnte 
pps: ich sehe gewalt nicht als einzige lösung für alles an (ist eher eine der schlechteren! - aber: willste selbstmordbomber etwa nen schnulli in die hand drücken und ihn zurück zu mama schicken????)


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Februar 2011)

Mal so als Frage hast du gedient und wenn ja auch im Ausland?


----------



## Painkiller (11. Februar 2011)

> ps: taktik ist schön und gut, aber soweit ich weiß krebsen unsere "jungs" nicht in den bergen rum (ausser vll KSK - wobei die die ausbildung für sowas haben) d.h. auf offener fläche glaub ich nicht das die talibans ne chance hätten....aber egal, jedem seine meinung, auch wenn ich sie niemals unterstützen könnte



Die Taliban greifen auch nicht auf offener Fläche an, sondern aus dem Hinterhalt. 

Da unten kannst du mit einer ganzen Armee nichts ausrichten.

Was nützt dir der Hammer (Armee), wenn du das Ziel (Taliban) verfehlst? Hier muss ein Skalpel (Special Forces) ran. Wenn jemand da was erreichen kann, dann die Special Forces. (KSK, Delta Force, Navy Seals, SAS) 

Sonst wird man da unten nie weiter kommen.


----------



## DarthLAX (11. Februar 2011)

nein ich habe nicht "gedient", aber freunde von mir haben (einer hat z.B. freiwillig afghanistan gemacht, weil er a) das geld wolte (risiko zuschlag) und b) die erfahrung machen wollte im richtigen einsatz zu sein (und nein der ist net hardcore soldat))

und zu special forces:

haben wir doch eh im einsatz (also die seals der amis sind sicher da, genau wie die marine force recon...unser KSK war zumindest mal da (ob die es noch sind? ka.) da war genug drüber zu lesen), aber:

zum schutz von zivilisten und aufbau projekten taugen spezial einheiten net wirklich (damit verfehlt man zumindest deren einsatz-zweck, vor allem gibt es zu wenige für sowas!)

aber du hast recht, schläge in der fläche nützen net viel wenn die taliban etc. einfach sich in die berge zurück ziehen wo schweres gerät nicht eingesetzt werden kann (da sind special-forces wirklich besser aka. lieber den vergifteten pfeil als den schweren hammer (als vergleich von regulärer armee und spezialkräften))

mfg LAX
ps: ich würde "dienen" wenn ich mir sicher währe, das die bundeswehr a) von der politik ernst genommen wird (d.h. man auch rückendeckung erwarten kann, was aber nicht der fall ist (ich sage nur dieser "skandal" nach dem luftangriff bei dem es kollateralschäden (tote zivilisten) gab - sorry aber in USA währe dem soldaten wahrsch. nix passiert, vor allem, da es dessen pflicht war zu handeln, auch wenn die info nicht 100% bestätigt war!) b) die ausrüstung wirklich vernünftig währe (d.h. das man zur unterstützung der infanterie auch panzer, hubschrauber etc. einsetzen würde z.B. den eurocopter tiger (der im erdkampf einfach nur stark ist!)) c) die ausbildung da auch wirklich gut währe (sodass man z.B. nach seinem dienst auch wirklich was aus ihr machen kann (privater sicherheitsdienst z.B.))


----------



## Ceyone (11. Februar 2011)

@ DarthLAX

zu b)

Hm... bei der Bundeswehr wird zu krass gespart,
 deshalb kommen auch schwere Geräte so spät nach Afghanistan.
Und weil sie da quasi sowieso nutzlos sind.
Ausser Helikopter da hatten die ja nichts unten,
und mussten sich auf die Amys verlassen.
Besonders gut für die deutsche Moral...

 zu c) 

Das kann man machen mit dem Berufsförderungsdienst(BFD).
 Soldat auf Zeit für 8 Jahre reicht aus,
 um dann in der BFD Zeit "Meister für Schutz und Sicherheit" zu erlernen.

Aufbauarbeiten leisten da nur gewöhnliche Infanterietruppen,
Spezialeinheiten wie KSK usw. werden nicht für sowas dahin kommandiert.
Unsere Fallschirmjägereinheit ist meist auf Einsätzen um die Aufständischen/Taliban zu unterschlagen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Was nützt dir der Hammer (Armee), wenn du das Ziel (Taliban) verfehlst? Hier muss ein Skalpel (Special Forces) ran. Wenn jemand da was erreichen kann, dann die Special Forces. (KSK, Delta Force, Navy Seals, SAS)



Auch die dürften sich eher schwer tun.
SAS&Co sind vor allem darauf ausgebildet, schnelle (Präzisions)Schläge ohne Vorwarnung gegen wichtige Ziele durchzuführen. Nur:
Das Problem aller Einsatztruppen in Afghanistan ist nicht, ein Talibanziel zu zerstören. Das können selbst mittelmäßig ausgestattete Normaltruppen ganz gut - schließlich ist der Gegner noch schlechter ausgerüstet, gar nicht ausgebildet und wird mangelhaft koordiniert.
Das echte Problem besteht darin, überhaupt ein Ziel zu finden.
Den besten Ansatz, den man bis auf weiteres zu haben scheint, lautet
"das da hinter dem Mündungsfeuer muss wohl eine Talibanunterstützer sein".



DarthLAX schrieb:


> aber du hast recht, schläge in der fläche nützen net viel wenn die taliban etc. einfach sich in die berge zurück ziehen wo schweres gerät nicht eingesetzt werden kann (da sind special-forces wirklich besser aka. lieber den vergifteten pfeil als den schweren hammer (als vergleich von regulärer armee und spezialkräften))



s.o.:
In den Bergen haben Einheimische Kämpfer zwar zusätzliche Vorteile, aber die Nationen, die funktionierende Hubschrauber und Bodenkampfpflugzeuge besitzen, setzen die bereits ein. Genau wie jede Menge mechanisierte Infrantie vor Ort ist. Aber das hilft nichts, wenn alles, was man vom Gegener mitbekommt, der viel berichtete "Angriff aus dem Hinterhalt" oder eine Miene ist.
Die Ausrüstung, die der Bundeswehr primär fehlt, sind nicht Tiger und Leopard für offensive Einsätze, sondern Dingo, Fennek und Enok, um mit heilem Hintern von A nach B zu kommen.

Die Sowjetarmee (aka "die, vor denen sich der Westen fast ein halbes Jahrhundert in die Hosen gemacht hat") haben es über ein Jahrzehnt mit MI-24, BTR und BMP versucht und das einzige Ergebniss war ein gesteigerter Hass gegenüber alle nicht Afghanen, die sich in Landesangelegenheiten einmischen sowie eine Öffnung gegenüber z.B. radikalen Islamisten.



> (d.h. das man zur unterstützung der infanterie auch panzer, hubschrauber etc. einsetzen würde z.B. den eurocopter tiger (der im erdkampf einfach nur stark ist!))



Die deutsche Eurocopter-Ausführung kann afaik weiterhin ausschließlich gegen Panzer eingesetzt werden. Für Afghanistan vollkommen nutzlos das Ding - aber hey:
Wenn die Sowjets in Westeuropa einmarschieren, dann sind wir ab geschätzt ~2015 in der Lage, ihnen massive Verluste zuzufügen!


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Februar 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:
			
		

> nein ich habe nicht "gedient", aber freunde von mir haben (einer hat z.B. freiwillig afghanistan gemacht, weil er a) das geld wolte (risiko zuschlag) und b) die erfahrung machen wollte im richtigen einsatz zu sein (und nein der ist net hardcore soldat))



Aha alles nur vom Hörensagen, also deine Erfahrungen über die Schlagkraft der Bundeswehr, es wäre echt besser, wenn du deinen Kumpel mal fragst, was denn alles so im Argen lag während er im Einsatz war, anstatt nur mit ihm über seine Erfolgserlebnisse und Herogeschichten zu sinnieren. Ich war ein halbes Jahr im Kosovo und teilweise waren noch nicht mal Schnürsenkel zu bekommen … traurig aber wahr! Vom Zustand der Kfz'z nach dem halben Jahr will ich erst gar nicht sprechen und da hatte die Bundeswehr noch Geld, oder zumindest keine so großen Einschnitte im Etat. Kurz um, so wie ruyven schon sagte, es fehlt einfach das richtige Material und so lange das nicht da ist in ausreichender Anzahl, ist die Bundeswehr einfach nur ein Witz! 

PS: Ich spreche hier nicht von der KSK und anderen Spezialkräften der BW, denn denen wurde schon immer der Ar*** versilbert in Sachen Ausrüstung.


----------



## guna7 (11. Februar 2011)

[x] Ja, die sollen doch ihren Scheiß alleine machen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> und teilweise waren noch nicht mal Schnürsenkel zu bekommen … traurig aber wahr! Vom Zustand der Kfz'z nach dem halben Jahr will ich erst gar nicht sprechen und da hatte die Bundeswehr noch Geld, oder zumindest keine so großen Einschnitte im Etat.



Wobei ich (ebenfalls als jemand, der nur kleine Einblicke in den Verein hat) bei solchen Situationen aber eher auf Etat-unabhängige Probleme tippe:
- Bürokratie (nach 3 Monaten gabs Schnürsenkel?  )
- extrem wartungsaufwendige Technik (da die Bundeswehr leider sehr oft Anschaffungs- und Unterhaltskosten getrennt betrachtet. Wenn dann noch hohe Anforderungen im Einsatz hinzukommen... - der Mungo hat sich aufgrund von Gründen, die man ihm auf den ersten Blick ansieht, als untauglich erwiesen. Nachdem man knapp 400 Stück bestellt hatte...)


----------



## mephimephi (11. Februar 2011)

guna7 schrieb:


> [x] Ja, die sollen doch ihren Scheiß alleine machen!




Die haben ihr Land sicher nicht selber zerlegt, also ist das der Scheiß der jeden Menschen interessieren sollte, stell dir vor dein Land wird zerbombt und man lässt dich einfach im nichts stehen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wobei ich (ebenfalls als jemand, der nur kleine Einblicke in den Verein hat) bei solchen Situationen aber eher auf Etat-unabhängige Probleme tippe:
> - Bürokratie (nach 3 Monaten gabs Schnürsenkel?  )



Ja klar Bürokratie spielt da auch ne Rolle, das streite ich auch nicht ab (Logistik ist da eher passender), denn als wir ankamen saßen wir erstmal nur mit dem STAN-mäßig gepackten Rücksäcken dort rum, die anderen Sachen sind erst 14 Tage später erschienen. Das ist man schlecht bei Temperaturen von 35 °C im Schatten und der Pflicht auf Streife mit der schweren Bristol rumzurennen und gleichzeitig am nächsten Tag mit sauberen und unverschwitzten Klamotten zum Morgenapell erscheinen muß! Der Unsatz des Einsatzes der KFOR war "Ist gerade im Zulauf!". 

Andere Geschichte war auch das wir dort in Zelten hausen mußten, zum Herbst hin, in denen Heizungen verbaut waren, die nicht in Betrieb genommen werden durften, weil der TÜV diese Kombination von Zelt und Heizung noch nicht abgenommen hatte. 

Und der schöne Leopard 2 A5 der mitten in Prizren auf dem Marktplatz als "Abschreckung" stand, da sag ich mal lieber nicht mit was der wirklich nur aufmunitioniert war. Mußte zu Entlassung so ein komisches Papierchen unterschreiben! 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - extrem wartungsaufwendige Technik (da  die Bundeswehr leider sehr oft Anschaffungs- und Unterhaltskosten  getrennt betrachtet. Wenn dann noch hohe Anforderungen im Einsatz  hinzukommen... - der Mungo hat sich aufgrund von Gründen, die man ihm  auf den ersten Blick ansieht, als untauglich erwiesen. Nachdem man knapp  400 Stück bestellt hatte...)



Was heißt extrem wartungsaufwändig, der Leopard und sämtliche Technik der Bundeswehr sind für den Einsatz im gemäßigten europäischen Klima gedacht, das man jetzt in Afghanistan mit einem höheren Bedarf an Wartung rechnen muß, war/ist doch logisch. 

Zumal man auch Fahrzeuge kaputt warten kann, das habe ich auch erst so bei der Bundeswehr gelernt. 

Vom Mungo kann ich nichts berichten, denn das einzige Fahrzeug, was ich neu gesehen habe im Kosovo, war der Dingo der sich aber auch mehr in der Inst aufhielt, als sich wirklich am Einsatz zu beteiligen. 




mephimephi schrieb:


> Die haben ihr Land sicher nicht selber  zerlegt, also ist das der Scheiß der jeden Menschen interessieren  sollte, stell dir vor dein Land wird zerbombt und man lässt dich einfach  im nichts stehen.



Richtig davor waren es die Russen und die Amies haben den Mudschaheddin unterstütz finanziell und auch mit Technik! Jetzt werden die UN-Truppen mit ebend diesen Waffen beschossen … welch Ironie! 

Der ertste Teilsatz ist wohl etwas unüberlegt, wer sind den die Taliban und gegen wen haben sie sich nochmal gerichtet … richtig ans eigene Volk!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Andere Geschichte war auch das wir dort in Zelten hausen mußten, zum Herbst hin, in denen Heizungen verbaut waren, die nicht in Betrieb genommen werden durften, weil der diese Kombination von Zelt und Heizung nicht abgenommen war.



Egal, wie die Bundeswehr im Einsatz ist, es gelten immer die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen der Bundesrepublik. 
Daher darf ein Wolf auch nur dann fahren, wenn er Tüv mäßig i.O. und nicht, weil man ihn braucht. Wenn die neuen Lampen für die Nummerschildbeleuchtung nicht mit dem Flugzeug kamen, wurde der Wolf eben weiterhin auf Eis gelegt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Egal, wie die Bundeswehr im Einsatz ist, es gelten immer die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen der Bundesrepublik.
> Daher darf ein Wolf auch nur dann fahren, wenn er Tüv mäßig i.O. und nicht, weil man ihn braucht. Wenn die neuen Lampen für die Nummerschildbeleuchtung nicht mit dem Flugzeug kamen, wurde der Wolf eben weiterhin auf Eis gelegt.



Dieser Belehrung bedarf ich nicht, denn wenn du das Lager betrittst bist du auf Bundesdeutschem Gebiet und somit unterstehst du allen gesetzlichen Regelungen dieses Staates. Du wirst es mir nicht glauben, aber auch ein deutscher Soldat hat Rechtsunterricht! 

Hierbei ging es mir nur um die angebliche so gut ausgerüstete deutsche Bundeswehr und anhand von Beispielen habe ich diesen Auspruch nochmal wiederlegt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

Genau, Mülltrennung ist wichtig, auch im Gefecht. 
Und natürlich laufen hinter den Panzern auch immer Leute her, die die Hülsen aufsammeln, die vom Kanonenschuss liegen geblieben sind.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß nicht wo du das liest, geschweige denn wie du jetzt auf solche Gedankengänge kommst, aber mach ruhig ... ich halte dich nicht auf lustige Prosa zu erzählen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

Den Kram mit der Mülltrennung hab ich mal bei ZDF Reporter gesehen, als sie über Afghanistan berichtet hatten.
Und die Messing Hülsen werden doch immer eingesammelt, wieso also sollte das im Gefecht nicht gemacht werden.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Februar 2011)

Ja du hast Recht denn Müll wird wirklich getrennt!
Im Gefecht ist das wohl eher sinnfrei verständlicher Weise, denn ich möchte die Eltern mal sehen die erfahren das ihr Kind beim Hülsenlesen im Gefecht verstarb , aber insofern geb ich dir Recht das die Hülsen auf Übungsplätzen eingesammelt werden.

PS: Ich dachte das konntest du aus meinen Ausführungen erlesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> PS: Ich dachte du konntest du aus meinen Ausführungen erlesen.



Hab ich nur kurz überflogen und halb verstanden.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Februar 2011)

Also wie immer!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2011)

Nach Bosnien durfte ich damals nicht, die Regierung war nicht bereit dafür zu zahlen das man den militärischen Abfall entsorgt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ja klar Bürokratie spielt da auch ne Rolle, das streite ich auch nicht ab (Logistik ist da eher passender),



Unter Logistik verstehe ich den Prozess, auf die Feststellung "Objekt A fehlt in B" Objekt A aus dem Lager nach B zu liefern. Das läuft innerhalb Europas typischerweise in 3-5 Tagen ab. Und das gilt bei einem derartigen Einsatz für alle Einheiten, d.h. wenn Einheit A in ihrer Standardausrüstung etwas für die speziellen Anforderungen des Einsatzes fehlt, dann ist davon auszugehen, dass Einheit B bis X vor dem gleichen Problem stehen werden und dass das entsprechende Objekt gleich in ausreichender Zahl in örtliche Lager geschafft wird.
Den Rest bezeichne ich als Bürokratie 



> Was heißt extrem wartungsaufwändig, der Leopard und sämtliche Technik der Bundeswehr sind für den Einsatz im gemäßigten europäischen Klima gedacht, das man jetzt in Afghanistan mit einem höheren Bedarf an Wartung rechnen muß, war/ist doch logisch.



Klar. Die Frage ist
a) Wieviel mehr Wartung hat der Leo bereits im europäischen Klima im Vergleich zu z.B. einer Raupe von Caterpillar nötig? (Waffensysteme mal außen vor - da gibt es nunmal kein nicht militärisches Vergleichsstück, anhand dessen man abschätzen könnte, wieviel Wartung unvermeidbar ist. Ich vermute aber mal, dass so manch T-?? mit einem Zehntel des Wartungsaufwandes kampftauglich wäre)
b) Hat jemand damit gerechnet?
c) Wieso hat während der letzten 20-30 Jahre niemand geprüft, wie sich diese Rechnung vermeiden lässt?

Typischerweise ist es ja mit nicht alzu viel Aufwand verbunden, Technik wüstenfest zu machen (ausreichend dimensionierte und steuerbare Kühlung, staubdichte Verbindungen, großzügige Luftfilter - war sonst noch was?)? Afghanistan war schon in den 80ern ein potentielles Einsatzgebiet für Natotechnik, die Gegend um Israel sowieso und spätestens zeit dem (insgesamt zweiten) Golfkrieg sollte klar sein, sich die "Diplomatie mit erweiterern Mitteln" in Zukunft da abspielen könnte.
Mir fallen spontan nur zwei Kriege seit dem Ende des zweiten Weltkrieges ein, in denen schweres Gerät die Entscheidung brachte und die sich nicht unter Wüstenbedingungen abgespielt haben (Falkland und Jugoslawien). Natürlich kann man sich aus Kostengründen erstmal dagegen entscheiden, die eigenen Fahrzeuge entsprechend umzurüsten. Aber ein mitdenkendes Militär sollte die Pläne in der Schublade haben und spätestens dann mit den Arbeiten beginnen, wenn abzusehen ist, dass man noch einige Jahre länger in Afghanistan im Einsatz ist.
Beispiel Tiger: Nachdem Helikopter in Korea und Vietnam sich als extrem wertvolle Unterstützung erwiesen haben und im Laufe der 80er allgemein der Trend zu universell einsetzbaren Lufteinheiten geht, war es schon nicht verständlich, wieso Deutschland auf eine eigene, extrem beschränkte Version bestand. Das die Bestellung nach dem Ende der Sowjetunion nicht überarbeitet wurde, ist schlichtweg peinlich. Aber dass man auch nach über einem halben Jahrzehnt Afghanistan weiterhin Milliarden in die Anschaffung von Schneebesen investieren will, die nicht nur ein unpassendes Einsatzspektrum für kommende Szenarien haben, sondern nicht mal in den entsprechenden Einsatzgebieten opperieren können, ist schlichtweg peinlich.
Die USA haben den Comanche sogar komplett eingestampft, weil er nach Ende des kalten Krieges keinen Sinn mehr machte und die Deutschen sind unfähig, einfach auf eine französische Ausführung zu wechseln?



> Vom Mungo kann ich nichts berichten,



Nun, ich kenne auch nur externe Berichte.
Die kommen zu dem Ergebniss, dass ein höher-als-breit Panzerfahrzeug mit Miniaturräderchen im Gelände eher schlechte Fahreigenschaften aufweist und dass ein Fahrgestell, das sonst z.B. kleine Straßenkehrmaschienen eingesetzt wird, den Belastungen in Afghanistan nur eingeschränkt standhält.
Nichts gegens Multicar, aber: Der Laie entwickelt befürchtet diese Probleme irgendwie schon bei der ersten Beschreibung des Konzeptes und würde vorschlagen, erstmal an ein-zwei Dutzend Fahrzeugen zu testen, ob der Hersteller sie wirklich gelöst hat, bevor man 30-35 Dutzend kauft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir fallen spontan nur zwei Kriege seit dem Ende des zweiten Weltkrieges ein, in denen schweres Gerät die Entscheidung brachte und die sich nicht unter Wüstenbedingungen abgespielt haben (Falkland und Jugoslawien).



Korea und Vietnam sind auch keine Wüstengebiete, Kriege gabs trotzdem da, oder wolltest du nicht so weit zurück gehen?
Der Falklandkrieg war ja in den 80ern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beispiel Tiger: Nachdem Helikopter in Korea und Vietnam sich als extrem wertvolle Unterstützung erwiesen haben und im Laufe der 80er allgemein der Trend zu universell einsetzbaren Lufteinheiten geht, war es schon nicht verständlich, wieso Deutschland auf eine eigene, extrem beschränkte Version bestand. Das die Bestellung nach dem Ende der Sowjetunion nicht überarbeitet wurde, ist schlichtweg peinlich. Aber dass man auch nach über einem halben Jahrzehnt Afghanistan weiterhin Milliarden in die Anschaffung von Schneebesen investieren will, die nicht nur ein unpassendes Einsatzspektrum für kommende Szenarien haben, sondern nicht mal in den entsprechenden Einsatzgebieten opperieren können, ist schlichtweg peinlich.
> Die USA haben den Comanche sogar komplett eingestampft, weil er nach Ende des kalten Krieges keinen Sinn mehr machte und die Deutschen sind unfähig, einfach auf eine französische Ausführung zu wechseln?



Das ist wirklich sehr peinlich, sie könnten einfach die französische Version übernehmen, denn die hat sich als sehr effektiv erwiesen, auch weil sie ein Maschinengewehr vorne hat und nicht eine Kanone, wie die deutsche Version.
Das Gewehr kann man darüber hinaus auch schnell wechseln, eine Kanone nicht.
Aber das hat mal wieder politische und wirtschaftliche Gründe, wieso man in Berlin trotzdem an diesem Murks festhält. 

Erinnert sehr an den Jäger 90, der noch für den kalten Krieg entwickelt wurde und auch so von der Luftwaffe abgenommen wurde, obwohl der kalte Krieg dann schon vorbei war.
Jetzt muss er komplett umgebaut werden, was natürlich wieder der Steuerzahler bezahlen muss.

Oder das Transportflugzeug, das nicht mal in der Lage ist, den "Marder" aufzunehmen (zumindest nicht als ganzen Panzer), er muss "in zwei Teile" auseinander gebaut und mit zwei Flugzeugen zum Einsatzgebiet transportiert werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Korea und Vietnam sind auch keine Wüstengebiete, Kriege gabs trotzdem da, oder wolltest du nicht so weit zurück gehen?
> Der Falklandkrieg war ja in den 80ern.



Wollte ich. Aber bei Korea glaube ich mich dran zu erinnern, bei Vietnam bin ich mir sicher, dass er von der Infanterie (+Hubschrauberunterstützung) entschieden wurde - Panzer spielten keine große Rolle, Luftwaffe in erster Linie zur Sicherung der Nachschubwege, Marine nur als Kriegsgrund... .
Man hat zwar jede Menge Bomben in den Dschungel geworfen und sich Luftgefechte darüber geliefert, wer das wo darf - aber getroffen hat man eher wenig. Und Panzer waren allenfalls zur Verteidigung brauchbar, wo man ebensogut stationäre Artillerie einsetzen konnte. Wo in diesem Umfeld siehst du erhebliche Vorteile für einen Tiger? Oder einen Leopard2? (mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die mit feuchtheißem Klima vermutlich noch schlechter zurechtgekommen wären, als mit trockenwarmen)



> Erinnert sehr an den Jäger 90, der noch für den kalten Krieg entwickelt wurde und auch so von der Luftwaffe abgenommen wurde, obwohl der kalte Krieg dann schon vorbei war.
> Jetzt muss er komplett umgebaut werden, was natürlich wieder der Steuerzahler bezahlen muss.



Nunja. Jäger90 ging ja noch vor Seriennähe in den Mehrzweck-Eurofighter über. Das der jetzt teurer Nachrüstung Bedarf, liegt ausnahmsweise mal nicht so sehr an einer Fehlplanung des Bedarfs, sondern daran, dass ein 20 Jahre altes Waffensystem einfach veraltet ist. Man kann darüber diskutieren, ob derartige Maschienen überhaupt noch in größerer Zahl benötigt werden - aber Jugoslawien, Irak,... sagen imho ganz klar: Ja. Im Gegensatz zu Panzern, für deren Abwehr man nur dann ein hochoptimiertes Gerät braucht, wenn ein Angriff von Nachbarstaaten zu befürchten ist, gibt es eine ganze Reihe von Ländern, die mit 80er Jahre Sowjetluftfahrtechnik NATO-Staaten oder Freunde bedrohen könnten.
Im Vergleich zu Senkrechtstartern oder Luftüberlegenheitsjägern ala F35c oder F22 ist das Ding also durchaus brauchbar, zumal es ja auch immer noch Spannungsfelder wie Kaschmir oder Taiwan gibt, die uns nicht ganz egal sein können.



> Oder das Transportflugzeug, das nicht mal in der Lage ist, den "Marder" aufzunehmen (zumindest nicht als ganzen Panzer), er muss "in zwei Teile" auseinander gebaut und mit zwei Flugzeugen zum Einsatzgebiet transportiert werden.



Jup, das ist auch son Fall. Unhaltbare Versprechen der Luftfahrtindustrie annehmen, auf deren Nichterfüllung nicht mit einer Kündigung reagieren können, weil Arbeitsplätze dran hängen und zeitgleich einen gnadenlos überdimensionierten Schützenpanzer entwickeln (man könnte ja von schweren russischen Verbänden angegriffen werden), der afaik in gar keinen taktischer Transporter passt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wollte ich. Aber bei Korea glaube ich mich dran zu erinnern, bei Vietnam bin ich mir sicher, dass er von der Infanterie (+Hubschrauberunterstützung) entschieden wurde



Nun ja, weder in Korea noch in Vietnam haben die Hubschrauber was gebracht, denn die USA haben Vietnam ja nicht gewonnen.
Der Hubschrauber hat halt den Vorteil, dass er schweben und auf kleiner Fläche landen kann, das war im Dschungel sehr vorteilhaft.
Andererseits war der Hubschrauber aber auch anfällig, denn mit einem billigen Sturmgewehr kannst du einen Hubschrauber so stark beschädigen, dass er sein Einsatzziel aufgeben muss, egal wie stark er gepanzert ist.

Beim Falklandkrieg kamen aber auch deswegen Hubschrauber zum Einsatz, weil erstens die Briten einen Hubschrauberträger haben und zweitens Falkland ja nicht so groß ist als dass man Kampfflugzeuge brauchte um weite Strecken zu überwinden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Panzer spielten keine große Rolle, Luftwaffe in erster Linie zur Sicherung der Nachschubwege, Marine nur als Kriegsgrund... .



Richtig, Panzer brauchen befestigte Wege um fahren zu können und eine gute Sicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo in diesem Umfeld siehst du erhebliche Vorteile für einen Tiger? Oder einen Leopard2? (mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die mit feuchtheißem Klima vermutlich noch schlechter zurechtgekommen wären, als mit trockenwarmen)



Sehe ich nicht, wie kommst du darauf, dass ich das sehe?
Der Tiger ist, wie alle Kampfhubschrauber der Neuzeit, an bestimmte Gebiete/Ziele/Aufgaben angepasst. Dass ein Hubschrauber empfindlich ist, haben auch die Sowjets in Afghanistan erleben müssen. Der Rotor ist nun mal ein beliebtes Angriffsziel, das wissen nicht nur die Taliban.
Ich weiß auch nicht, in wie weit die Elektronik des Tigers besonders abgeschirmt gegenüber dem Klima ist, oder was die Triebwerke vertragen können. Derartige Informationen sind halt nicht frei verfügbar.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nunja. Jäger90 ging ja noch vor Seriennähe in den Mehrzweck-Eurofighter über. Das der jetzt teurer Nachrüstung Bedarf, liegt ausnahmsweise mal nicht so sehr an einer Fehlplanung des Bedarfs, sondern daran, dass ein 20 Jahre altes Waffensystem einfach veraltet ist.



Na ja, aber das Waffensystem war ja für einen bestimmten Zweck entwickelt worden und wenn man 20 Jahre für die Entwicklung des Flugzeuges braucht, darf man sich am Ende nicht wundern, dass das Waffensystem veraltet ist.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig, Panzer brauchen befestigte Wege um fahren zu können und eine gute Sicht.



Seit wann ist einem Panzer, der durch eine Wüste, Wiese, Acker oder quer durch den Wald fährt, ein befestigter Weg wichtig?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Seit wann ist einem Panzer, der durch eine Wüste, Wiese, Acker oder quer durch den Wald fährt, ein befestigter Weg wichtig?



Dann fahr mal mit einem Panzer durch einen Dschungel und du wirst schnell feststellen, dass er nicht sehr weit kommt. 
Und was ist mit der Versorgung, soll der Panzer zurückfahren um Treibstoff zu holen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Februar 2011)

Das hat aber nichts mit deiner Behauptung zu tun, denn in einem Dschungel (a la Regenwald) nen Panzer zu schicken wäre suboptimal und selbst die Amis mußten das im Korea- und Vietnam-Krieg feststellen!  

Und Panzer fahren nicht zurück um versorgt zu werden, die werden vor Ort versorgt, notfalls aus der Luft … was sich bei einem Motorwechsel, zwar schwierig gestalten würde aber nicht unmöglich ist! 

PS: Befestigte Wege sind im Militärjargon nichts anders als auch im normalen Sprachgebrauch, nämlich Straßen oder Feldwege, aber die sind halt nicht unbedingt von Nöten, allenfalls ein relativ fester Untergrund!


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2011)

> Auch die dürften sich eher schwer tun.
> SAS&Co sind vor allem darauf ausgebildet, schnelle (Präzisions)Schläge ohne Vorwarnung gegen wichtige Ziele durchzuführen. Nur:
> Das Problem aller Einsatztruppen in Afghanistan ist nicht, ein Talibanziel zu zerstören. Das können selbst mittelmäßig ausgestattete Normaltruppen ganz gut - schließlich ist der Gegner noch schlechter ausgerüstet, gar nicht ausgebildet und wird mangelhaft koordiniert.
> Das echte Problem besteht darin, überhaupt ein Ziel zu finden.
> ...



Damit hast du schon recht. Nur ich dachte da eher an Undercover-Operationen. In einer Doku wurde mal gesagt, das die Navy Seals fast ein halbes Jahr vor Beginn des Irak-Krieges schon im Land waren, und haben Ziele ausgekundschaftet sowie hochrangige Personen die beim Militär was zu sagen hatten. 

Damit will ich sagen, das es den Spezial Kommandos einfacher fällt, verdeckt zu ermitteln, weil sie eben speziell dafür ausgebildet werden. 

Bestes Beispiel: Navy Seals... Je nach Seal-Team spricht man dort bis zu zwei zusätzliche Fremdsprachen. Meinstens diese, die in der Einsatzregion gesprochen werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2011)

Gegen Militärs wirkt das. Um die Auszukundschaften muss man in gesicherte Anlagen eindringen, Sicherheitskräfte überwinden - das passt. Was man nicht muss: Überhaupt herausfinden, wo/wer das Oberkomando hat. Das steht nämlich dran und fraglich sind allenfalls Bewegungen zwischen Stützpunkten. Die Situation hatte man in Afghanistan auch vor dem "Sieg" der USA - und der war entsprechend einfach.
Jetzt hat man es mit einer zumindest teilweise (und zwar der problematische Teil) im Untergrund agierenden Truppe zu tun. Eng verzahnt mit der Bevölkerung, mit einem reichhaltigen Informantennetzwerk. Die um sich herum eine klar strukturierte Gesellschaft schafft - da helfen dir auch Kenntnisse der Landessprache nicht, du fällst auf. Und in einer Gesellschaft, in der es nur alte Freunde und Feinde gibt, die sich auch noch ethnisch trennen lassen, hast du als neuer keine Chance. Siehe Al Kaida: Da kommt auch kein Seal rein. Die oberen Führungsebenen sind selbst für die Geheimdienste nach jahrzehntelangen Versuchen eine unknackbare Nuss. Und die Taliban haben nicht nur keine offensichtliche Führungsstruktur, es stellt sich die Frage, ob sie überhaupt eine brauchen. Die Kämpfe werden kaum koordiniert, die Kämpfer sind Söldner oder aus Überzeugung dabei. Selbst wenn du es schaffst, ein paar obere Generäle zu treffen, würde sich an der Front vermutlich kaum was ändern, solange Schmuggler und Händler für Geld und Waffen sorgen. Man müsste jeden kleinen Verband einzeln infiltrieren, wenn man die Truppe schlagen will. "Jahrzehnte" hat man da keine Zeit, dass müsste in maximal "Wochen" erledigt sein, wenn man nochmal fertig werden will.
Die Situation ist jetzt die gleiche, wie im Kampf gegen den Vietcong oder die südamerikanischen Drogenkatelle - nur dass die sich wenigstens (auch) im Dschungel und nicht im Dorf versteckt haben, so dass man auf Verdacht einen Bombenteppich draufschmeißen konnte.

Die einzige Möglichkeit für eine militärische Lösung, die ich sehe, wäre ein vollständige Kontrolle der Grenze und eine vollständige Durchsuchung des Landes Zimmer-für-Zimmer, um alle, wirklich alle Waffen unter Kontrolle zu bringen. Regelmäßige Wiederholung empfehlenswert, wenn man nicht auch noch jede Felsspalte durchsuchen möchte. Und aufgrund bekannter Probleme müsste dass auch noch ohne Rückgriff auf einheimische Kräfte geschehen und anschließend müsste dieser Zustand für 10, vielleicht 20-30 Jahre aufrecht erhalten werden. Und während dieser Zeit müsste man verdammt genau darauf achten, wie man als unterdrückende Besatzungsmacht sein Gewaltmonopol einsetzt, um Frieden statt Hass zu erzeugen. (=vielleicht sollte man die Truppen erstmal 5-10 Jahre dafür ausbilden, die haben z.T. einen schlechten Ruf ihre diplomatischen Fähigkeiten betreffend)

Ggf. wäre es einfacher, die Afghanen z.T. in den mittleren Westen zu fliegen, wo man die nötigen Polizeistrukturen schon hat, als sie vor Ort aufzubauen...
Oder um es anders zu sagen:
Imho kann nur eine soziale Lösung Erfolg haben. Wenn die Bevölkerung die Taliban loswerden will, dann haben sie verloren. Vorher nicht.


----------



## Poulton (15. Februar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das hat aber nichts mit deiner Behauptung zu tun, denn in einem Dschungel (a la Regenwald) nen Panzer zu schicken wäre suboptimal und selbst die Amis mußten das im Korea- und Vietnam-Krieg feststellen!


Korea ist zu großen Teilen eher bergig und hügelig und auch von der Fauna und Flora nicht zu vergleichen mit Vietnam. In beiden Auseinandersetzungen wurden aber von beiden Seiten Panzer eingesetzt, in größeren Maßstab aber vorallem während des Koreakrieges.



> Und Panzer fahren nicht zurück um versorgt zu werden, die werden vor Ort versorgt, notfalls aus der Luft … was sich bei einem Motorwechsel, zwar schwierig gestalten würde aber nicht unmöglich ist!


Eben. Die sind seit Jahrzehnten so konstruiert, das auch feldmäßig sowohl Motor als auch Waffenanlage getauscht werden kann.

Was Geländefähigkeit, etc. angeht, so verweise ich hier mal auf die beiden Bundeswehrlehrfilme:
YouTube - Hinderniswert von Wäldern gegen Kampfpanzer 1/3
YouTube - Einfluss des Gelaendes 1/2
Zwar noch aus Zeiten des Kalten Krieges aber unter Berücksichtigung der technischen Entwicklung, dürften neuere Panzer besser abschneiden als die in den Filmen gezeigten Kampfpanzer Leopard 1 und M47.

€: Warst du nicht sogar bei den Panzergrenadieren, Connervos?


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Februar 2011)

> Warst du nicht sogar bei den Panzergrenadieren, Connervos?



Nein niemals, Heeresflugabwehr in Rendsburg! 

Da gibts aber auch Panzer, z.B. Roland und Gepard.


----------



## El Sativa (22. Februar 2011)

abziehen.
es haben die russen auch lernen müssen, das man gegen eine armee aber nicht gegen ein volk kämpfen kann.


----------



## DarthLAX (23. Februar 2011)

das VOLK ist nicht gegen uns....deren führung ist es (zum teil) und die unverbesserlichen radikalen (islamisten) die man meiner meinung nach an ihren e*ern aufhängen sollte!

mfg LAX


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2011)

Die Taliban haben Rückhalt in relativ großen Teilen der Bevölkerung, Tendenz steigend.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Na ja, nur da, wo sie ihn schon vor dem Krieg mit der westlichen Allianz hatten, kann jetzt nicht sagen, dass da größere Gebiete zugekommen sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2011)

Weiß nicht, wo du ein zeitliches "davor" ansiedelst, aber ehe die "westliche" Allianz (meinst du die Nordallianz?) sich zusammengerottet hatte, hatten die Taliban rund 2/3tel des Landes unter ihrer Kontrolle. Ich will nicht sagen, dass in diesen Teilen von der Mehrheit unterstützt werden -vermutlich nicht- aber ich denke 10-20% Unterstützer wären nicht zu hoch geschätzt, erst recht nachdem nicht-muslimische Besatzer ein weiteres Jahrzehnt Krieg ins Land gebracht haben. Die Formulierung "Krieg gegen das Volk" ist da nicht unangenmessen. Es ist zwar kein "Krieg gegen die Mehrheit", aber wenn jeder fünfte Einheimische ein Feind ist, dann kann man auch nicht mehr auf der Seite des Volkes kämpfen, weil man schlicht keine Möglichkeit hat, herauszufinden, wo die eigentlich ist. Ein paar Guerillas können schon massive Probleme verursachen, aber dürfte es mehr ununiformierte Unterstützer geben, als in Vietnam.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Nun ja, ich meine den Afghanistan-Konflikt an sich. Die Taliban haben zwar große Teile des Landes kontrolliert, wie auch die Hauptstadt, dennoch kann bezweifelt werden, dass sie einen 100%igen Zuspruch bei der Bevölkerung hatten, die sie kontrollierten, denn letztendlich machten sie das wie jede beherrschende Gruppe, mit Gewalt. Wer gegen sie war, wurde getötet, und nur weil man nichts mehr sagt, ist man nicht automatisch für sie, auch wenn das vielleicht nach außen so wirkte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2011)

Die Taliban waren aber keine externen Eroberer. Sie haben sich in einem bis an die Zähne bewaffneten Land gegen eine Vielzahl von Warlords durchgesetzt - das konnten sie nur, weil es genug Leute gab, die sie mit offenen Armen empfangen haben. Und allem Anschein nach haben sie ihre Herrschaft auch später nicht durch Gewalt von ganz oben durchgesetzt, wie das Diktatoren oder einige andere extremistische Gruppen gemacht haben. Die Taliban steuern Stammesälteste, Dorfoberhäupte, Richter, Polizei, Geistliche,... nicht dazu, ihren Willen auszuführen, sondern wennn dann sind es Stammesälteste, Dorfoberhäupte und Geistliche sind diejenigen, die Zwang noch weiter unten ausüben und Gerichte und Polizei gibt es in vielen Regionen wenn überhaupt dann nur durch die Taliban. Das ist ein sehr personalintensiver Apparat voll von Leuten, die nicht unterdrückt werden müssen, sondern aus Eigenmotivation mitmachen. Deswegen war es ja auch so wirkungslos, die Talibanregierung zu stürzen: Wenn man eine Landesregierung stürzt, die von den regionalen Führern und Institutionen aktiv unterstützt wird, dann beseitigt man nicht die Ursache des Wiederstandes, sondern nur seine großflächige Koordination. Aber die lokalen Strukturen bleiben bestehen und behalten ihre Ausrichtung.
Das kann man nicht mit z.B. dem Irak vergleichen. Da hat man Hussein und seine 0,1% Führungsschicht abserviert und die Kontrolle ist zusammengebrochen, jahrzehntelang unterdrückte Kräfte konnten sich austoben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Im Irak gibts auch andere Gruppen, die Einfluss auf die Bevölkerung nehmen, wie die Schiiten, die ja die Mehrheit bilden, aber trotzdem von den Sunniten (Sadam) unterdrückt worden.
In Afghanistan gibts das nicht, außerdem kennen die meisten nichts anderes als Kämpfen, sei es gegen die Russen oder gegeneinander, oder denkst du wirklich, dass die Taliban alle Warlords kontrolliert haben und es keine "innerparteilichen" Konflikte gab?
Davon hat man im Westen einfach nichts mitbekommen, ebenso wie man von Nord Korea letztendlich nichts mitbekommt, was da genau vorgeht.
Mag sein, dass die Ansichten der Taliban von Teilen der Bevölkerung geteilt wurden, aber ich tippe, dass darunter keine Frau war und somit sind das schon mal nur maximal 50% der Bevölkerung.
Zieht man dann noch die Nordallianz ab und ein paar Leute, die sich in Geheimem getroffen haben, bleibt für die Taliban nicht mehr so viel übrig, wie du annimmst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2011)

In Köpfen gerechnet nicht, aber in Macht und Einfluss gerechnet schon. Denn die ersten und letzten, die sich in Afghanistan für Frauenrechte eingesetzt haben, waren die Kommunisten vor 40 Jahren. Diese 50% der Bevölkerung werden unterdrückt, egal ob Taliban oder nicht - und entsprechend hast du von der Seite keine Unterstützung weil schlicht keine geleistet werden kann. Und sicherlich sind die Warlords nicht alle einer Meinung mit den Taliban. Aber: Sie sind lieber auf deren Seite, denn auf der Seite externer Eroberer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und sicherlich sind die Warlords nicht alle einer Meinung mit den Taliban. Aber: Sie sind lieber auf deren Seite, denn auf der Seite externer Eroberer.


 
Sie sind auf deren Seite, die sie eher in Ruhe ihre Drogen- und Waffengeschäfte machen lässt.
Die Taliban wissen genau, dass sie die Warlords lieber nicht gegen sich aufbringen können, also lassen sie sie machen und beteiligen sich sogar noch daran (was sagt der Koran eigentlich zum Drogengeschäft und Waffenschmuggel?). Die Warlords leben mit den Taliban, weil sie nicht bei ihren Geschäften gestört wird.

So oder so, das Land ist ebenso gespalten wie Libyen, das ja auch eher von Clans regiert wird als von einem Diktator.
Von Somalia rede ich da lieber nicht, da hat die Regierung ja nicht mal die Kontrolle über die Hauptstadt, geschweige denn von anderen Landesteilen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sie sind auf deren Seite, die sie eher in Ruhe ihre Drogen- und Waffengeschäfte machen lässt.
> Die Taliban wissen genau, dass sie die Warlords lieber nicht gegen sich aufbringen können, also lassen sie sie machen und beteiligen sich sogar noch daran (was sagt der Koran eigentlich zum Drogengeschäft und Waffenschmuggel?).



Der Koran verbietet Muslimen wohl den Konsum sämtlicher berauschender Substanzen, aber die Taliban reden sich aktuell damit raus, dass ja gar nicht für Muslime produziert wurde. Die Produktion von Haschisch haben sie laut Wikipedia unterbunden, weil das auch von Afghanen konsumiert wurde. Kurz vor Beginn der US-Besatzung hatten sie wohl auch die Opiumproduktion dramatisch zurückgedrängt, aber danach fehlten andere Einkommensquellen.
Waffen"schmuggel" dürfte wohl kaum in heiligen Schriften thematisiert werden und wenn dann dürften sie den Handel von Waren entgengen nicht-muslimischer Gesetze wohl als unproblematisch betrachten 



> Die Warlords leben mit den Taliban, weil sie nicht bei ihren Geschäften gestört wird.



Siehe oben: Das war mal anders und die afghanische "Regierung" ist ja auch nicht gerade stark im stören.



> So oder so, das Land ist ebenso gespalten wie Libyen, das ja auch eher von Clans regiert wird als von einem Diktator.
> Von Somalia rede ich da lieber nicht, da hat die Regierung ja nicht mal die Kontrolle über die Hauptstadt, geschweige denn von anderen Landesteilen.



Libyen ist imho n schlechter Vergleich. Das wurde bis vor kurzem von einer Familie kontrolliert, aktuell herrscht einfach nur Chaos. Somalia ist eher vergleichbar mit den Wurzeln der afghanischen Situation (viele einzelne Interessensgruppen), aber es fehlt so etwas wie die Taliban, d.h. ein mächtiger Gegenspieler mit vielen Verbündeten neben der Regierung, die der Westen als solche unterstützt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Koran verbietet Muslimen wohl den Konsum sämtlicher berauschender Substanzen, aber die Taliban reden sich aktuell damit raus, dass ja gar nicht für Muslime produziert wurde. Die Produktion von Haschisch haben sie laut Wikipedia unterbunden, weil das auch von Afghanen konsumiert wurde. Kurz vor Beginn der US-Besatzung hatten sie wohl auch die Opiumproduktion dramatisch zurückgedrängt, aber danach fehlten andere Einkommensquellen.
> Waffen"schmuggel" dürfte wohl kaum in heiligen Schriften thematisiert werden und wenn dann dürften sie den Handel von Waren entgengen nicht-muslimischer Gesetze wohl als unproblematisch betrachten



Es geht ja nicht nur darum, was sie nehmen dürfen und was nicht, es geht darum, dass sie damit Geld verdienen, also mit einer Sache, die nicht nur im Westen gegen Gesetze verstößt, oder sind Menschen anderer Glaubensrichtungen für Moslems nur Menschen 2. Klasse, bzw. eine niedere Spezies? 

Nun ja, Waffenschmuggel an sich gabs sicher schon immer, unabhängig davon, welche Waffen wohin gebracht worden sind, denn mit Waffen kann man einen besseren, wirkungsvolleren Krieg führen und Kriege hat man auch schon zu Mohammeds Zeiten geführt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Siehe oben: Das war mal anders und die afghanische "Regierung" ist ja auch nicht gerade stark im stören.



Nun ja, die Afghanen bauen ihre Wirtschaft gerade auf und versuch mal einem Bauern zu erklären, dass er Getreide anbauen soll, mit dem er nur 10% von dem Verdient, was die Drogen ihn einbringen. Getreide kann er dann kaufen, denn das Zeug wird in rauen Mengen eingeführt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Libyen ist imho n schlechter Vergleich. Das wurde bis vor kurzem von einer Familie kontrolliert, aktuell herrscht einfach nur Chaos. Somalia ist eher vergleichbar mit den Wurzeln der afghanischen Situation (viele einzelne Interessensgruppen), aber es fehlt so etwas wie die Taliban, d.h. ein mächtiger Gegenspieler mit vielen Verbündeten neben der Regierung, die der Westen als solche unterstützt.


 
Das Problem mit Afrika ist ja, dass die Grenzen völlig willkürlich gezogen worden (warum sind sie wohl so gerade ), meist mitten durch Stämme oder Clans und da ist dann ein (Bürger)Krieg quasi vorprogrammiert.
Somalia ist halt ein Beweis dafür, wie die menschliche Gesellschaft als Ganzes scheitern kann, wenn Interessen weniger über das Wohl vieler gestellt werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht nur darum, was sie nehmen dürfen und was nicht, es geht darum, dass sie damit Geld verdienen, also mit einer Sache, die nicht nur im Westen gegen Gesetze verstößt, oder sind Menschen anderer Glaubensrichtungen für Moslems nur Menschen 2. Klasse, bzw. eine niedere Spezies?



An vielen Stellen wird zwischen Muslimen, Missgeleiteten (Juden, Christen) und Heiden unterschieden. Wie das ursprüngliche Verbot und in die Handhabung in anderne muslimisch geprägten Staaten zeigt: Eigentlich sollte der fromme Moslem andere bei Verstößen gegen Gottes Regeln nicht unterstützen, sondern eigentlich bei der Einhaltung helfen. Aber offensichtlich sind Afghanen auch nur Menschen und wenn Geldmangel und die Option der Hintertür "Ungläubigen ist der Konsum nicht verboten" zusammentreffen, dann kommt halt die jetzige Situation dabei raus.



> Nun ja, Waffenschmuggel an sich gabs sicher schon immer, unabhängig davon, welche Waffen wohin gebracht worden sind, denn mit Waffen kann man einen besseren, wirkungsvolleren Krieg führen und Kriege hat man auch schon zu Mohammeds Zeiten geführt.



Den Einsatz von Waffengewalt zur Selbstverteidigung verbietet der Koran jedenfalls nicht, in den meisten Lesarten ausdrücklich nicht.
Bezüglich "Schmuggel" stellt sich dann halt die Frage, was aus Sicht der Taliban überhaupt geschmuggelt wird. Handel wird ganz sicherlich nicht vom Koran verboten und solange die Taliban nicht explizit den Handel mit Waffen, Opium,... verbieten, handelt es sich aus ihrer Sicht um keinen Schmuggel.



> Nun ja, die Afghanen bauen ihre Wirtschaft gerade auf und versuch mal einem Bauern zu erklären, dass er Getreide anbauen soll, mit dem er nur 10% von dem Verdient, was die Drogen ihn einbringen. Getreide kann er dann kaufen, denn das Zeug wird in rauen Mengen eingeführt.



Versuch einem Deutschen zu "erklären", dass Banküberfälle keine sinnvolle Beschäftigung sind.
Wenn man Handlungen als kriminell einstuft, dann erklärt man normalerweise nicht, dann unterbindet man. Und dazu, Opiumanbau zu unterbieten, ist die afghanische Regierung bis auf weiten nicht fähiger, als die Taliban willig.



> Das Problem mit Afrika ist ja, dass die Grenzen völlig willkürlich gezogen worden (warum sind sie wohl so gerade ), meist mitten durch Stämme oder Clans und da ist dann ein (Bürger)Krieg quasi vorprogrammiert.
> Somalia ist halt ein Beweis dafür, wie die menschliche Gesellschaft als Ganzes scheitern kann, wenn Interessen weniger über das Wohl vieler gestellt werden.


 
Jein. Uganda, Sudan,... sind solche Fälle - Somalia afaik nicht. Da soll nicht eine Minderheit aus einem Staat geschmissen werden, die nur deswegen Minderheit ist, weil die Grenze mitten durch ihr ursprüngliches Siedlungsgebiet verläuft. Da sind alle Parteien durchaus in großer Zahl im Land beheimatet und der Meinung, es alleine regieren zu müssen. Die deutschen Bruderkriege wären vergleichbarer, würde das ganze nicht als Bürgerkrieg ausgetragen werden. Andere Probleme, z.B. die aktuellen in Nordafrika, haben komplett postkoloniale Ursachen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> An vielen Stellen wird zwischen Muslimen, Missgeleiteten (Juden, Christen) und Heiden unterschieden. Wie das ursprüngliche Verbot und in die Handhabung in anderne muslimisch geprägten Staaten zeigt: Eigentlich sollte der fromme Moslem andere bei Verstößen gegen Gottes Regeln nicht unterstützen, sondern eigentlich bei der Einhaltung helfen. Aber offensichtlich sind Afghanen auch nur Menschen und wenn Geldmangel und die Option der Hintertür "Ungläubigen ist der Konsum nicht verboten" zusammentreffen, dann kommt halt die jetzige Situation dabei raus.



Also wird sich das letztendlich so hingebogen, wie man es braucht, damit man es nutzen kann. 
Wenns um Profit geht, gibts keine Moral und keinen religiösen Codex.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den Einsatz von Waffengewalt zur Selbstverteidigung verbietet der Koran jedenfalls nicht, in den meisten Lesarten ausdrücklich nicht.
> Bezüglich "Schmuggel" stellt sich dann halt die Frage, was aus Sicht der Taliban überhaupt geschmuggelt wird. Handel wird ganz sicherlich nicht vom Koran verboten und solange die Taliban nicht explizit den Handel mit Waffen, Opium,... verbieten, handelt es sich aus ihrer Sicht um keinen Schmuggel.



Schon klar, aus Sicht der Taliban schmuggeln sie nicht, denn die Waffen liegen ja offen im Pick Up. 
Auch hier wieder, was dem eigenen Interesse dient, ist auch vertretbar mit den eigenen Gesetzen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Versuch einem Deutschen zu "erklären", dass Banküberfälle keine sinnvolle Beschäftigung sind.
> Wenn man Handlungen als kriminell einstuft, dann erklärt man normalerweise nicht, dann unterbindet man. Und dazu, Opiumanbau zu unterbieten, ist die afghanische Regierung bis auf weiten nicht fähiger, als die Taliban willig.



Banküberfälle sind keine sinnvolle Beschäftigung, der Aufwand ist im Vergleich zu Beute sehr hoch, die Wahrscheinlichkeit gefasst zu werden ebenso, Supermärkte zu überfallen ist da lukrativer, da dort einfach mehr Geld "frei verfügbar" ist, oder wieso gibts in Banken kein Panzerglas mehr und alles ist frei zugänglich? 
Das Problem ist, dass die Taliban, bzw. die Bauern den Anbau von Opium nicht als kriminell ansehen. Wie zuvor auch, was der eigenen Situation dient, ist vertretbar.
Und die afghanische Regierung ist zu schwach (korrupt schreibe ich jetzt mal nicht offen) um die Forderungen des Westens nach einem flächendeckenden Verbot durchzusetzen. Und die westlichen Armeen sind ja nicht dazu da um gegen Warlords oder Drogenbarone zu kämpfen, das ist halt Sache der örtlichen Polizei.
Solange aber auch dort Stämme und Clans regieren, hat die Administration aus Kabul schlicht keine Staatsgewalt in allen Gebieten des Landes.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jein. Uganda, Sudan,... sind solche Fälle - Somalia afaik nicht. Da soll nicht eine Minderheit aus einem Staat geschmissen werden, die nur deswegen Minderheit ist, weil die Grenze mitten durch ihr ursprüngliches Siedlungsgebiet verläuft. Da sind alle Parteien durchaus in großer Zahl im Land beheimatet und der Meinung, es alleine regieren zu müssen. Die deutschen Bruderkriege wären vergleichbarer, würde das ganze nicht als Bürgerkrieg ausgetragen werden. Andere Probleme, z.B. die aktuellen in Nordafrika, haben komplett postkoloniale Ursachen.


 
Nun ja, es gibt viele Gruppen, eben von außerhalb, die ihren Einfluss geltend machen wollen, zu welchem Zweck auch immer, eben um Terroristen auszubilden oder sonst was. Da kauft man sich dann ein und stiftet Unruhe um von der eigentlichen Sache abzulenken.
Aber um das wirklich lückenlos einzublenden, fehlt uns allen wohl die nötigen Informationen, die sicher nicht mal irgendein Geheimdienst hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also wird sich das letztendlich so hingebogen, wie man es braucht, damit man es nutzen kann.
> Wenns um Profit geht, gibts keine Moral und keinen religiösen Codex.



Bei den meisten Menschen nicht, nein 




> Schon klar, aus Sicht der Taliban schmuggeln sie nicht, denn die Waffen liegen ja offen im Pick Up.
> Auch hier wieder, was dem eigenen Interesse dient, ist auch vertretbar mit den eigenen Gesetzen.



Das ergibt sich halt zwangsläufig daraus, dass die eigenen Gesetze den eigenen Interessen dienen 



> Banküberfälle sind keine sinnvolle Beschäftigung, der Aufwand ist im Vergleich zu Beute sehr hoch, die Wahrscheinlichkeit gefasst zu werden ebenso,



Siehste: Das ist der Unterschied, wenn es eine Regierung gibt, die stört anstatt zu "erklären"


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Siehste: Das ist der Unterschied, wenn es eine Regierung gibt, die stört anstatt zu "erklären"


 
Eben die paar tausend Euro, die erbeutet werden, wenn überhaupt, meist sind es nicht mehr als 2000€. Die kann man auch laufen lassen, Fahndung, Beweisführung, Gerichts- und Anwaltskosten stehen in keinem Verhältnis mehr zur Beute an sich, eben so nicht mehr das Verhältnis Strafmaß zur Beute.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2021)

Jetzt ist es Realität geworden nach 20 Jahren: 

"Afghanistan ist für den Westen verloren"

Nato ruft Taliban zur Beendigung ihrer Angriffe auf

Die Taliban erobern sich Afghanistan zurück. Es scheint so als wäre alles umsonst gewesen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (11. August 2021)

Erst bombt man das Land kaputt und versucht danach hoffnungsvoll eine sinnvolle Regierung zu installieren und überlässt dann die Sicherheitskräfte dem Tod. Wow, wirklich herausragende Arbeit.
Der IS wird verdrängt, die Taliban bekommen eine Einladung. Braucht man offensichtlich noch für zukünftige Schweinereien und in Pakistan lagern Atombomben.


----------



## compisucher (11. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Erst bombt man das Land kaputt und versucht danach hoffnungsvoll eine sinnvolle Regierung zu installieren und überlässt dann die Sicherheitskräfte dem Tod.


Hmmm...die Sache ist deutlich komplexer und der militärische Einsatz der USA und Verbündete (hatte ja einen Grund) mag überlegen aber sicherlich nicht so grausam gewesen sein, wie die Vorgeschichte des Landes:








						Afghanistan – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Und hier bitte den Abriss "Afghanistan nach der Unabhängigkeit" mal durchscannen.

Unbedarft davon bin ich der Meinung, dass es sicherlich militärisch sinnvoller gewesen wäre, 
nach Vernichtung von AlKaida (hat ja auch ein wenig gedauert) sich wieder zurückzuziehen.

Allerdings war man offensichtlich der Meinung, einem Land, das eigentlich keines ist, sondern ein Sammelsurium aus Stämmen und Interessenslagen in aufgezwungenen kolonialen Grenzen, die Errungenschaften der westlichen Zivilisation aufzuzwingen.
Real ging es wohl darum, die mittelalterlichen und unwürdigen Lebensumstände insbesondere von Frauen und Mädchen zu verbessern und der trügerischen Phantasie, dass hier ein demokratischer Staat entstehen könnte.

DAS ist allerdings tatsächlich kolossal gescheitert.

Ironischer Weise kommen ja zu uns nach Europa nicht schutzbedürftige Personen (also primär Familien, Frauen und Kinder), sondern primär jene, die in den afghanischen Gesellschaftsstrukturen nicht anerkannt sind und keine Möglichkeit haben, sich in der streng patriarchischen Struktur einen verdienten Namen zu machen.

Ist so, wir haben in unserer Firma mittlerweile 9 anerkannte Flüchtlinge beschäftigt.
Alle ähnliche  Aussagen:
Bin 4 oder 6 Sohn, kein Erbrecht, bekomme keine Frau vom Stammesältesten zugewiesen, habe kein Geld für die Heirat, bin verstoßen worden, weil ein schlechter Krieger oder ein schlechter Muslim blabliblö.

Das die Jungs natürlich auch irgendwie ihr Glück suchen, kann man ihnen nicht verdenken.

Solange die archaischen Strukturen in Afghanistan (aber auch das stark einflussnehmende Pakistan nebenan) sich nicht aus welchen Gründen auch immer selbst auflösen, wird das nix da mit einem Leben ähnlich wie bei uns für Weiblein wie Männlein.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das die Jungs natürlich auch irgendwie ihr Glück suchen, kann man ihnen nicht verdenken.


Und unter ihnen sind nicht nur durchgeknallte Amokläufer, sondern auch junge Menschen welche sich bestens integrieren: Nesar schafft Mega-Abi mit 0,8
Wobei der hier wohl eine besondere Ausnahme darstellt. Das schaffen nicht mal 99,9% der Deutschen.


----------



## compisucher (11. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und unter ihnen sind nicht nur durchgeknallte Amokläufer, sondern auch junge Menschen welche sich bestens integrieren: Nesar schafft Mega-Abi mit 0,8
> Wobei der hier wohl eine besondere Ausnahme ist. Das schaffen nicht mal 99,9% der Deutschen.


Wie immer gibt es in allen Volksgruppen Licht und Schatten.
Und ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass die Meisten, die zu uns kommen, einfach nur ein friedvolles Leben leben wollen.

Allerdings, das kann ich nicht verhehlen, bereitet mir die statistisch belegte höhere Kriminalitätsrate durchaus Kopfzerbrechen, insbesondere Sexualdelikte stechen da raus.
Man  könnte ja eigentlich erwarten, dass wenn man Gast in einem Land ist, dass man eben nicht mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt geraten will.
offizielle Zahlen vom BKA:
file:///C:/Users/a.mantel/Downloads/KriminalitaetImKontextVonZuwanderung_2020.pdf


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es *wieder* Realität geworden nach 20 Jahren:



Fixed it for you.




compisucher schrieb:


> Unbedarft davon bin ich der Meinung, dass es sicherlich militärisch sinnvoller gewesen wäre,
> nach Vernichtung von AlKaida (hat ja auch ein wenig gedauert) sich wieder zurückzuziehen.
> 
> Allerdings war man offensichtlich der Meinung, einem Land, das eigentlich keines ist, sondern ein Sammelsurium aus Stämmen und Interessenslagen in aufgezwungenen kolonialen Grenzen, die Errungenschaften der westlichen Zivilisation aufzuzwingen.
> Real ging es wohl darum, die mittelalterlichen und unwürdigen Lebensumstände insbesondere von Frauen und Mädchen zu verbessern und der trügerischen Phantasie, dass hier ein demokratischer Staat entstehen könnte.



Von diesem "realen" Ziel hat man in der Praxis nur stellenweise etwas gespürt. Der Großteil der westlichen Mittel floss nicht in den Aufbau der Zivilgesellschaft Afghanistans und die Schaffung von dem Wissensstand und der Stabilität, die für eine Demokratie nötig ist, sondern in Militarisierung. Der ganze Krieg begann mit der Weigerung der Taliban, sich den USA zu beugen und er endet auch mit der Weigerung der Taliban, sich den USA (und ihren Verbündeten) zu beugen. Und dazwischen ging es jahrelang vor allem um eins: Die Weigerung der USA (und ihrer Verbündeter), sich Islamisten geschlagen zu geben.

Wogegen ich nicht einmal etwas habe, denn Islamisten sollte man sich nicht geschlagen geben und der eigentlich Fehler war der Einmarsch ohne Konzept, was danach eigentlich aus den Afghanen werden soll. Aber das eine Macht, die für die NATO Grund genug war, einen Krieg anzuzetteln und die stark genug war, dass die NATO diesen Krieg aufgegeben hat, nicht im Sandkasten sitzt und mit Förmchen spielt, war vorhersehbar. Und das 20 Jahre Krieg gegen diese Macht eine von Krieg und nicht von Demokratie und Nächstenliebe gerprägte Gesellschaft zurückggelassen haben, sollte ebensowenig überraschen.


----------



## compisucher (12. August 2021)

Das "reale" Ziel war jenes, dass von den Politikern als Begründung des Einsatzes (im übertragenen Sinne) für die jeweiligen Bevölkerungen des Landes gegeben worden ist.
Die Realität war in der Tat ein Vollpumpen an Waffen , Gerät und Unsummen an Geld an diverse Warlords usw. damit das Problem Taliban nicht nur von der Antiterrorallianz gestemmt werden musste.
Aber Leutz wie z. B. Dostum haben schon immer ihr eigenes Süppchen gekocht.
Mehrfach Kohle reinfahren war deren Devise, über nicht sanktionierten Drogenhandel Geld verdienen, erhaltene Waffen auch an die Taliban weiterverkloppen (man muss sich ja das Geschäftsmodell aufrecht erhalten) und die erhaltenen Gelder in die eigene Tasche stecken.

Die Enstehungsgeschichte der Taliban ist dabei interessant.
War deren "Gründung" durch Mullah Omar ja die Reaktion auf eine Verschleppung und Vergewaltigung von zwei afghanischen Mädchen durch irgend ein Milizenführer in den Chaostagen nach dem Abzug der Sowjettruppen.
Dieser ursprünglich angedachte "Schutz" der Frauen und Mädchen hat sich im Laufe der Zeit und mit dem strengreligiösen Hintergrund in eine quasi permanente Hausarrestsituation für Frauen in von den Taliban kontrollierten Gebieten weiterentwickelt.

Mit diesem Wissen um den Ursprung der Bewegung ist nachvollziehbar, dass die Taliban niemals in eine Art Regierung eintreten werden, in der Vertreter von Milizen oder Warlords sind (wie faktisch immer der Fall).
Nein, dass Bestreben der Taliban war und  ist die völlige Vernichtung dieser Warlordstrukturen und die Erschaffung eines eigenen strengreligiösen Staates.
Dabei haben sie schon immer die latente oder auch offene Unterstützung der Ältesten in den Dörfern und den "Nachfolgern" der Mujahedin genossen.
Warum bricht die "hochgerüstete" afghanische Armee zusammen?
Ganz einfach, die Stammesältesten geben den Befehl an ihre in der Armee dienenden Söhne und alle (dass sind die Meisten), welche dass hehre Ziel der Demokratisierung nicht im Kopf haben, verbunden mit der miserablen Bezahlung (weil sich die noch aktuellen Machthaber selbst dieses Geld unter den Nagel reissen) geben auf oder laufen im schlimmsten Falle über.
Die strategische Fehlentscheidung der westlichen Allianz war im Grunde nach die Bindung an die falschen Partner.
Insbesondere die USA wollten nach 9/11 zwingend und sehr schnell Al-Qaida vernichten und mit der Weigerung der damaligen Talibanregierung hier zusammenzuarbeiten begann der Lauf der ganzen Geschichte.
Mit etwas mehr Geduld und strategische Weitsicht und Gesprächen mit den Taliban auf Augenhöhe hätte das Ganze anders ausgehen können.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mit etwas mehr Geduld und strategische Weitsicht und Gesprächen mit den Taliban auf Augenhöhe hätte das Ganze anders ausgehen können.


Das glaube ich nicht. Es gibt Gruppierungen, mit denen du nicht verhandeln und auf einem Nenner kommen kannst. 
Guck dir Boko Haram an. Mit denen kannst du nicht verhandeln. Man muss sie militärisch und gesellschaftlich besiegen. Ihnen die Grundlage nehmen. 
Die nächste Flüchtlingswelle kommt. Davor wird man sich nicht verschließen können.


----------



## compisucher (12. August 2021)

Hmmm... die Taliban waren damals faktisch DIE Regierung in Afghanistan und eben nicht irgendeine Gruppierung.
Unbedarft, welche steinzeitliche Regierungsform sie inne hatten, wie hätten sie denn reagieren sollen?
Die damalige Ansage der USA war glasklar formuliert:
Entweder ihr gebt uns das Placet, das wir auf eurem Staatsgebiet mit massiven Truppeneinsatz Terroristen jagen dürfen oder wir suchen uns andere Verbündete  (z. b. Dostum) und jagen euch ebenso aus dem Land.

Diese sinngemäße Wiedergabe der Wortwahl kannst du bei Bedarf  im Netz finden.

Ideologisch ist es eben schon ein Unterschied, ob du mit oder über die Taliban "redest" oder mit/über Al-Qaida bzw. deren Afrika-Dependance Boko Haram.
Die Motivation zwischen Ersterem und Letzteren sind deutlich anders gelagert.

Und natürlich stimme ich dir zu, dass reine Terrorgruppen wie eben Al-Qaida oder Boko Haram mit Sicherheit keine diplomatische Bühne gegeben werden darf und im besten Fall militärisch vernichtet wird.

Die nächste Flüchtlingswelle ist schlichtweg das Resultat der Außenpolitik unserer Regierung.
Und per Wahl hatten wir alle miteinander die letzten 20 Jahre "ja" gesagt.
Logische Konsequenz: Wir müssen auch zu den Flüchtlingen ja sagen.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Es gibt Gruppierungen, mit denen du nicht verhandeln und auf einem Nenner kommen kannst.
> Guck dir Boko Haram an. Mit denen kannst du nicht verhandeln. Man muss sie militärisch und gesellschaftlich besiegen. Ihnen die Grundlage nehmen.


Naja, die Taliban waren eigentlich auch militärisch besiegt und aufeinmal kriechen sie wieder aus ihren Löchern.
Die kommen vermutlich größtenteils aus Pakistan.


Threshold schrieb:


> Die nächste Flüchtlingswelle kommt. Davor wird man sich nicht verschließen können.


Schäzte ich auch. Außerdem gibt es einen Abschiebestopp für afghanische Flüchtlinge. Selbst Kriminelle dürfen erstmal hier bleiben.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, die Taliban waren eigentlich auch militärisch besiegt und aufeinmal kriechen sie wieder aus ihren Löchern.
> Die kommen vermutlich größtenteils aus Pakistan.


Die waren doch militärisch nicht besiegt. Sie haben sich versteckt. Das ist ja das Problem. Du kämpfst ja nicht gegen eine reguläre Armee, die als Armee erkennbar ist.
Die Taliban haben die Waffen weggeworfen und sich als Bauern getarnt. 
Die einzigen, die an Afghanistan verdient haben, sind die Rüstungskonzerne und Waffenhändler.


----------



## compisucher (12. August 2021)

@RyzA:
Die Taliban waren nie weg, sie sind schon immer da seit der Gründung.
Warum?
In Afghanistan gibt es 19 oder 20 Volksgruppen/Ethnien und über 2500 "Stämme" - Riesengroßfamilien wenn man so will.
Das EINZIGE verbindende Element ist die Religion und die Taliban spielen perfekt das Klavier konservative Machterhaltung auf strengreligiöser Basis.
Du hast in jedem beschissenen Dorf einen Taliban Mann, der wenn es wieder losgeht, zum Dorfältesten latscht und sagt , hoch brauche Kämpfer bekommste dafür dies und das - Bakschisch.
Dann wird noch ausgehandelt wo und mit welchen anderen Dörfern zusammen gekämpft wird (die sind sich ja alle nicht immer grün) und dann haste wieder eine zusammengewürfelte aber erfolgreiche Badelatschentruppe zusammen aus Tadschiken, Paschtunen und Usbeken, weil der Usbeke dem Paschtunen 15 Ziegen für die Tochter vom ältesten Sohn vom Stammesältesten gezahlt hat.
Solche urzeitlichen Strukturen wirste selbst mit Atombomben nie knacken können...


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2021)

@Threshold & @compisucher : Ja, das ist mir klar. Aber aus Pakistan kommen die auch. Und da hat sich keiner hingetraut militärisch (ausser das Osama bin Laden Killerkommando), weil sie wissen das die Atombomben haben.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber aus Pakistan kommen die auch.


Natürlich. Da sind die Taliban hingegangen, die eben sonst keinen Rückzugsort hatten und es gibt ja in Pakistan genug Leute, die die Ideologie teilen. Nicht ohne Grund konnte sich Bin Laden jahrelang in Pakistan verstecken.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht ohne Grund konnte sich Bin Laden jahrelang in Pakistan verstecken.


Ich hatte meinen Beitrag fast zeitgleich editiert.


----------



## compisucher (12. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Threshold & @compisucher : Ja, das ist mir klar. Aber aus Pakistan kommen die auch.


Ja, äh... komplexer.
Pakistan ist hochbrisant und ein Sammelsurium aus Ungereimtheiten.
De fakto Militärregierung, strengreligiös, insbesondere im Norden ebenso Clanstrukturen, Rückzuggebiete für Terroristen, Atommacht, offizielle "Partner" der USA, kauft aber überwiegend Rüstung aus Russland und China.
Voller Widersprüche.
Ich war vor Jahrzehnten in Peschawar, dass liegt auf dem Weg von Islamabad nach Afghanistan.
Jedes Dorf hat einen anderen Dialekt, du wirst wie ein Außerirdischer angeschaut, jeder Volldepp rennt mit einer Kalaschnikow rum, jeder Trottel am Ortsausgang will Bakschisch von dir und wenn ein Stammesältester mit dem Finger schnippt, biste tot.
Das Land ist für mich seit dem eine Nogo-Area.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das Land ist für mich seit dem eine Nogo-Area.


Das Land ist schon ohne dem Wissen für mich eine Nogo-Area. 

Was hat dich denn geritten dort hinzureisen? Beruflich?


----------



## compisucher (12. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Land ist schon ohne dem Wissen für mich eine Nogo-Area.
> 
> Was hat dich denn geritten dort hinzureisen? Beruflich?


Du hast evtl. mitbekommen, dass ich längere Zeit beim Militär war. 
Sagen wir es mal so, die NATO beobachtete dieses geostrategische Gebiet schon längst, bevor der Bundeswehreinsatz in Afghanistan begann.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2021)

Gut das ich mich damals 1994/95 als ich meinen Wehrdienst geleistet hatte, nicht verpflichtet habe.
Dann wäre ich zwar nicht nach Pakistan geschickt worden, aber vielleicht später in den Kosovo.
Und um schwer traumatisiert oder im Leichensack nach Hause zu kommen wäre kein Geld wert.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann wäre ich zwar nicht nach Pakistan geschickt worden, aber vielleicht später in den Kosovo.


Niemand kann dich zwingen. Man fragt und lockt mit Geld.
Mein Vetter war Berufssoldat.


----------



## compisucher (12. August 2021)

Ab gewissen Diensträngen kann man sich der Frage kaum mehr ablehnend verhalten...
Aber gut, ich wollte es ja so....


----------



## Sparanus (12. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und um schwer traumatisiert oder im Leichensack nach Hause zu kommen wäre kein Geld wert.


Also das mit dem Leichensack ist jetzt nicht die größte Gefahr








						Todesfälle
					

Ein Überblick über die Zahlen zu Todesfällen in der Bundeswehr seit 1955.




					www.bundeswehr.de
				




115 in Auslandseinsätzen, davon nur ein Viertel oder so durch Feindeinwirkung.
Einen Autounfall mit Todesfolge kann man ja auch in Deutschland haben.


----------



## Mahoy (12. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich war vor Jahrzehnten in Peschawar, dass liegt auf dem Weg von Islamabad nach Afghanistan.
> Jedes Dorf hat einen anderen Dialekt, du wirst wie ein Außerirdischer angeschaut, jeder Volldepp rennt mit einer Kalaschnikow rum, jeder Trottel am Ortsausgang will Bakschisch von dir und wenn ein Stammesältester mit dem Finger schnippt, biste tot.
> Das Land ist für mich seit dem eine Nogo-Area.


Etwas weiter südwestlich wird es ganz kriminell. Wasiristan gehört nur der Karte nach zu Pakistan und die dortigen "Dorffürsten" machen nicht einmal mehr gelegentlich das, was die Zentralregierung in Islambad gerne hätte. Also lässt man die dort mehr oder weniger ihr Ding machen unter der Auflage, unbedingt da zu bleiben, wo sie sind und wenn, dann allenfalls Ausflüge nach Afghanistan zu unternehmen.

Ich habe dort die unruhigsten anderthalb Wochen meines Lebens verbracht und möchte die Erfahrung nicht missen, aber mich bekommen da trotzdem keine zehn Pferde wieder hin.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Es gibt Gruppierungen, mit denen du nicht verhandeln und auf einem Nenner kommen kannst.
> Guck dir Boko Haram an. Mit denen kannst du nicht verhandeln. Man muss sie militärisch und gesellschaftlich besiegen. Ihnen die Grundlage nehmen.



Boko Haram ist, wie der IS, eine Gruppe von Terroristen auf Expansionskurs. Die wollen selbst erklärte Feinde vernichten, sonst nichts. Die Taliban dagegen sind eine religiös-nationalistische Bewegung, die in einem festgelegten Gebiet ihren Staat aufbauen wollen. Für andersdenkende Bevölkerung in den Gebieten ist Ergebnis ähnlich tödlich, aber am Verhandlungstisch macht das einen RIESEN Unterschied. Deswegen macht sich z.B. der Iran trotz inhaltlicher Differenzen auch keine Gedanken über diese seiner Grenzen. Und auf die OBL-Auslieferungsforderungen haben die Taliban nicht einmal mit "Nein!" reagiert, sondern mit "habt ihr Beweise?". Und das hielt und halte ich nicht für vorgeschoben, denn die Taliban der 90er haben auch noch weitaus weniger auf Selbstmordanschläge gesetzt, als heute, waren somit also weder von den Zielsetzungen noch den Methoden mit Al Kaida einer Meinung. Sie hatten nur die gleichen Feinde und den gleichen Glauben. 

Aus letzterem leitet sich nach vorderasiatischer Tradition schon mal eine gewisse Pflicht zur Gastfreundschaft ab (was dort kein hohles Wort ist) und auch ersterem reichlich Misstrauen gegenüber den USA. Aber iirc haben die Taliban nicht einmal den Tätern von 9/11 gratuliert (im Gegensatz zu z.B. Hussein) und sie hätten aus ihrem strengen Islam relativ leicht eine Ächtung des potentiellen lokalen Konkurrenten Al Kaida wegen Tötung Unschuldiger ableiten können. Umgekehrt war ihnen eine internationale Anerkennung sehr wichtig. Hätten die USA also dem schon damals ausgerufenen Kalifat offiziell Beweise geliefert (und es damit als Verhandlungspartner mindestens gleichrangig zur Regierung der Nordallianz anerkannt), dann hätten sie mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit frei im Land agieren, OBL einsammeln und wieder abreisen dürfen.

Aber sich von Islamisten Bedingungen diktieren zu lassen war ganz sicher nicht Ziel der USA. Somit haben sie stattdessen versucht, Afghanistan zu erobern. So wie vor ihnen die Sowjets. Mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Und davor die Briten. Mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Und davor hatten die Perser einsehen müssen, dass sie die Gegend nicht mehr unter ihrer Kontrolle haben.
Im Gegensatz zu den Vorgängern hatten die USA nicht einmal ein neues, innovatives Konzept bei ihrem Einmarsch...




Threshold schrieb:


> Die waren doch militärisch nicht besiegt. Sie haben sich versteckt.



In Teilen des Landes nicht einmal das. Ich glaube auf dem Höhepunkt des "Sieges" 2002/2003 kontrollierten die Taliban immer noch 10% der Landesfläche. Seitdem haben sie nur dazugewonnen und das keineswegs heimlich. Anschläge nutzen die bis heute im Vergleich zu anderen Islamisten ziemlich selten, primär um Chaos an dem Westen besonders nahestehenden Orten zu schaffen. Aber Territorium bringen sie ganz altmodisch mit der Waffe in der Hand unter ihre Gewalt - wobei sie die aufgrund des westlichen Versagens oft genug nicht einmal einsetzen müssen. Um es mal in Zahlen auszudrücken: Die NATO hat in Afghanistan über 300000 Soldaten ausgebildet und bewaffnet (zzgl. massenhaft weiterer "Sicherheitskräfte". (Weit) Über 100000 davon kämpfen heute nicht mehr für die offizielle afghanische Regierung, sondern...?


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aus letzterem leitet sich nach vorderasiatischer Tradition schon mal eine gewisse Pflicht zur Gastfreundschaft ab (was dort kein hohles Wort ist) und auch ersterem reichlich Misstrauen gegenüber den USA. Aber iirc haben die Taliban nicht einmal den Tätern von 9/11 gratuliert (im Gegensatz zu z.B. Hussein) und sie hätten aus ihrem strengen Islam relativ leicht eine Ächtung des potentiellen lokalen Konkurrenten Al Kaida wegen Tötung Unschuldiger ableiten können. Umgekehrt war ihnen eine internationale Anerkennung sehr wichtig. Hätten die USA also dem schon damals ausgerufenen Kalifat offiziell Beweise geliefert (und es damit als Verhandlungspartner mindestens gleichrangig zur Regierung der Nordallianz anerkannt), dann hätten sie mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit frei im Land agieren, OBL einsammeln und wieder abreisen dürfen.


Naja, es gab doch die Bilder von den Anschlägen in allen Medien rund um den Globus. Und Bekenner-Videos wo Osama bin Laden sich öffentlich dazu bekannt hat. Was soll man da noch groß beweisen? Das war offensichtlich genug. Die Taliban hatten mit Al Quaida zusammen gearbeitet und Osama bin Laden versteckt.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, es gab doch die Bilder von den Anschlägen in allen Medien rund um den Globus. Und Bekenner-Videos wo Osama bin Laden sich öffentlich dazu bekannt hat. Was soll man da noch groß beweisen? Das war offensichtlich genug. Die Taliban hatten mit Al Quaida zusammen gearbeitet und Osama bin Laden versteckt.


Na ja, wenn du die Mondlandung leugnest und die NASA dir Fotos als Beweis bringt, würdest du dann der NASA vorbehaltlos glauben?
Es gibt keine Beweise, die die Taliban akzeptiert hätten.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn du die Mondlandung leugnest und die NASA dir Fotos als Beweis bringt, würdest du dann der NASA vorbehaltlos glauben?
> Es gibt keine Beweise, die die Taliban akzeptiert hätten.


Eben. Und selbst wenn sie es geglaubt hätten (oder haben), dann hätten sie Osama bin Laden "Asyl" gewährt.
Weil das eben auch religiöse Fanatiker und Terroristen sind und Al Quaida und Taliban  identische Feindbilder haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, es gab doch die Bilder von den Anschlägen in allen Medien rund um den Globus. Und Bekenner-Videos wo Osama bin Laden sich öffentlich dazu bekannt hat. Was soll man da noch groß beweisen?



Nein, es gab eben kein Bekennervideo. Es gab eins, wo er den Terroristen gratuliert und sie gelobt hat, das war es aber auch schon. Und das war von so typischer ""Qualität"" für die damalige Zeit, dass man jeden x-beliebigen, bärtigen Mann (und mit etwas geschickt auch Frau) hätte vor die Kamera stellen können. Tatsächlich hat es Jahre gebraucht, das Vorgehen der Attentäter nachzuvollziehen und eine Verknüpfung zu Al Kaida nachzuweisen - ob oder wie weit OBL persönlich in die Planung involviert war, ist (wenn ich nichts verpasst habe), bis heute unklar. Denn bereits damals wurde angenommen (und später bestätigte sich das bei weiteren Anschlägen, die mit Al Kaida verknüpft werden), dass er aus Geheimhaltungsgründen nur noch losen Kontakt hält und grobe Vorgaben festlegt, während Details möglichst weit unten in der Hierarchie von möglichst kleinen Zellen geplant werden.

Versteh mich nicht falsch: Selbst wenn er nur abgenickt hat, dass das Geld bereitgestellt wird, trägt er eine gehörige Portion Mitschuld und er ist definitiv jemand, der den Anschlag befürwortet hat. Aber das ist kein abschließendes Urteil und jemand, der mit ihm aber nicht mit den USA sympathisiert, war natürlich nicht bereit, ihn einfach auf Wunsch der USA hin auszuliefern.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (13. August 2021)

Kandahar ist inzwischen auch gefallen.

Und die USA wollen nochmal 3000 Soldaten nach Kabul schicken,
um den Flughafen dort solange offen zu halten, bis die Evakuierungen abgeschlossen sind.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2021)

Die gehen wohl davon aus das Kabul in 2-3 Monaten eingenommen wird.
Es herrscht Nahrungsknappheit in Afghanistan und die Menschen haben Angst vorm Terror der Taliban.
Deswegen rechnet man in kommenden Monaten mit einer Flüchtlingswelle.
Und ratet mal wo die dann wahrscheinlich alle hin wollen?


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2021)

Wäre vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht wenn viele flüchten und sich in die umliegenden Länder verteilen, ohne Volk kann kein Staat leben.
Vielleicht bauen die Taliban auch ne Mauer oder so.^^


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2021)

Ja wenn sie sich dort verteilen. Aber die wollen nach Europa oder für sie noch besser: Deutschland.


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2021)

Nur ein Bruchteil wird das tatsächlich so machen.


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und ratet mal wo die dann wahrscheinlich alle hin wollen?


Vermutlich erst mal Türkei, da das Land nah dran und recht sicher ist.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vermutlich erst mal Türkei, da das Land nah dran und recht sicher ist.


Da sind schon ca 2 Millionen Syrer welche für viel Geld dort behalten werden.
Aber vielleicht bleiben die Afghanen dann für noch mehr Geld dann auch da. 
Auf jeden Fall sollte sich Europa schon mal darauf einstellen.
Ich sage auch nichts dagegen wenn Flüchtlinge aufgenommen werden (müssen).
Aber sie sollten einigermaßen gerecht verteilt werden. Innerhalb der EU.

Edit: Und das Problem mit den Flüchtlingen, die in Griechenland festsitzen, in Lagern, ist auch noch nicht gelöst.


----------



## hoffgang (13. August 2021)

Wer noch nicht genug schlechte Laune hat, der kann sich Wesley Morgans "The Hardest Place" zu Gemüte führen - zusammen, wenn man im entsprechenden Kapitel angekommen ist, die Doku"Restrepo" reinziehen. 

Das, was gerade in Afghanistan passiert, wird den Westen noch lange beeinflussen und so sehr ich den Wunsch der Amerikaner verstehen kann, diesen Konflikt zu beenden, zu gehen bevor eine politische Lösung mit den Taliban erreicht wurde ist ein Fehler katastrophalen Ausmaßes.


----------



## seahawk (13. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wer noch nicht genug schlechte Laune hat, der kann sich Wesley Morgans "The Hardest Place" zu Gemüte führen - zusammen, wenn man im entsprechenden Kapitel angekommen ist, die Doku"Restrepo" reinziehen.
> 
> Das, was gerade in Afghanistan passiert, wird den Westen noch lange beeinflussen und so sehr ich den Wunsch der Amerikaner verstehen kann, diesen Konflikt zu beenden, zu gehen bevor eine politische Lösung mit den Taliban erreicht wurde ist ein Fehler katastrophalen Ausmaßes.


Das macht null Unterschied solange wir es den Finanziers dieser Ideologie erlauben unsere Waffen zu kaufen, in unsere Firmen zu investieren, unsere Medien zu unterwandern und unsere Gesellschaften zu untergraben. Das Herz des islamischen Extremismus schlägt nicht in Afghanistan, es schlägt in Saudi Arabien, Qatar und den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten. Da sitzen die Ideologen, die Finanziers und die Strippenzieher.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das macht null Unterschied solange wir es den Finanziers dieser Ideologie erlauben unsere Waffen zu kaufen, in unsere Firmen zu investieren, unsere Medien zu unterwandern und unsere Gesellschaften zu untergraben. Das Herz des islamischen Extremismus schlägt nicht in Afghanistan, es schlägt in Saudi Arabien, Qatar und den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten. Da sitzen die Ideologen, die Finanziers und die Strippenzieher.


Im Iran aber auch. Und die haben soviel ich weiß Geldgeber aus dem Osten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das macht null Unterschied solange wir es den Finanziers dieser Ideologie erlauben unsere Waffen zu kaufen, in unsere Firmen zu investieren, unsere Medien zu unterwandern und unsere Gesellschaften zu untergraben. Das Herz des islamischen Extremismus schlägt nicht in Afghanistan, es schlägt in Saudi Arabien, Qatar und den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten. Da sitzen die Ideologen, die Finanziers und die Strippenzieher.



Hey: Wenn die uns ihr Geld für Waffen geben, haben sie kein Geld mehr für die Taliban übrig!




RyzA schrieb:


> Im Iran aber auch. Und die haben soviel ich weiß Geldgeber aus dem Osten.



Der Iran ist, sanktionsbedingt, chronisch pleite und muss jede Divise dreimal umdrehen. Er unterstützt Gruppen in Lybien und Libanon, die gegen Israel aktiv sind, im Sudan gegen Saudi-Arabien und im Irak gegen die US-nahe Regierung mit Logistik, Ausbildung und Waffen. Klassische Stellvertreterkriege halt bzw. Bemühungen, mit Feinden (vor allem den USA) alliierte Regierungen im näheren Umkreis zu verhindern/zu Fall zu bringen. Aber in Afghanistan besteht werder wirklich eine derartige Gefahr, noch wären Aktivitäten des Irans zugunsten der Taliban bekannt. Letztere erhalten ihr Geld von unseren guten Freunden aus Arabien und Pakistan.
Außerdem unterstützt der Iran praktisch nur Schiiten und die werden in Afghanistan von der praktisch komplett sunnitischen Taliban unterdrückt. (Was nicht umgekehrt heißt, dass der Iran denen beistehen würde.)


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Iran ist, sanktionsbedingt, chronisch pleite und muss jede Divise dreimal umdrehen. Er unterstützt Gruppen in Lybien und Libanon, die gegen Israel aktiv sind, im Sudan gegen Saudi-Arabien und im Irak gegen die US-nahe Regierung mit Logistik, Ausbildung und Waffen. Klassische Stellvertreterkriege halt bzw. Bemühungen, mit Feinden (vor allem den USA) alliierte Regierungen im näheren Umkreis zu verhindern/zu Fall zu bringen.


Ja und in Syrien unterstützt er die Assad-Truppen. Und in Israel die Hamas.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber in Afghanistan besteht werder wirklich eine derartige Gefahr, noch wären Aktivitäten des Irans zugunsten der Taliban bekannt. Letztere erhalten ihr Geld von unseren guten Freunden aus Arabien und Pakistan.
> Außerdem unterstützt der Iran praktisch nur Schiiten und die werden in Afghanistan von der praktisch komplett sunnitischen Taliban unterdrückt. (Was nicht umgekehrt heißt, dass der Iran denen beistehen würde.)


Ja, in Afghanistan nicht soviel weiß. Ging mir nur allgemein darum wer im nahen Osten wen unterstützt.


----------



## hoffgang (14. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das macht null Unterschied solange wir es den Finanziers dieser Ideologie erlauben unsere Waffen zu kaufen, in unsere Firmen zu investieren, unsere Medien zu unterwandern und unsere Gesellschaften zu untergraben. Das Herz des islamischen Extremismus schlägt nicht in Afghanistan, es schlägt in Saudi Arabien, Qatar und den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten. Da sitzen die Ideologen, die Finanziers und die Strippenzieher.


Das ist bis auf den Ersten Halbsatz alles richtig - nur für Afghanistan nicht wirklich relevant.
Die Entscheidung alle Truppen abzuziehen bevor es eine politische Lösung mit den Taliban gab war ganz einfach nur falsch. Ja der Konflikt dauert ewig an, kostet Geld und Menschenleben, aber das ist der Preis der bezahlt werden muss um Afghanistan eben nicht unter die Kontrolle der Taliban fallen zu lassen - dazu ist der Westen jedoch nicht länger bereit. 

Die Taliban haben bereits zu Beginn des Einsatzes gesagt, der Westen hat die Uhren, wir haben die Zeit und es hat sich genau so bewahrheitet. Ich teile folgende Analyse:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1425919688446517256

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Man bedenke, der Abzug der US Truppen basiert auf einem Datum, dass Donald Trump während seiner Präsidentschaft ausgegeben hat (sehr clever, während laufender Verhandlungen ein Abzugsdatum nennen...) und das von Joe Biden nicht revidiert wurde. DAS ist so ziemlich der mieseste Abschluss dieser Mission den man sich vorstellen kann.


Zum Iran, der unterstützt vornehmlich die Hazara in Afghanistan, wenngleich das in den letzten 20 Jahren immer etwas verschwommen war. Das Siedlungsgebiet der Hazara ist auchz aktuell jenes, das auf allen Karten über die Kontrolle des Landes als "von der Regierung gehalten" markiert wird. Was aber nichts bedeutet, die Taliban werden die wichtigen Städte des Landes kontrollieren, dann Kabul einnehmen und haben dann alle Zeit der Welt diese Insel in der Mitte des Landes einzunehmen oder auch nicht.
Allerdings hat sich die Beziehung Iran - Taliban in den letzten Jahren gewandelt, von erbitterter Feindschaft zu, naja teilweise Kooperation, z.b. gegen den IS. Das ist das schöne an Staaten, es zeigt sich immer wieder, dass gefühlt unüberwindbare Gräben doch überwunden werden können wenn es in der eigenen Wahrnehmung der Wahrung der eigenen Sicherheit dient.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2021)

> Der Vormarsch der Taliban in Afghanistan wird nach Ansicht des Staatsministers im Auswärtigen Amt, Michael Roth (SPD), die Europäische Union und Deutschland mit einer stark steigenden Flüchtlingszahl konfrontieren. "Die Zahl der Geflüchteten hat bereits dramatisch zugenommen", sagte Roth der in Düsseldorf erscheinenden "Rheinischen Post".
> 
> Roth führte aus, derzeit gebe es am Hindukusch 3,5 Millionen Binnenflüchtlinge, 400.000 allein in diesem Jahr. Der Druck werde nicht nur weiter "massiv" auf die Türkei, Iran und Pakistan wachsen. "Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Migrationsdruck auf die EU und Deutschland aber auch zunehmen wird", sage der Staatsminister.


Quelle: Staatsminister: Deutschland muss mit mehr afghanischen Flüchtlingen rechnen

Und



> Grünen-Außenexperte Omid Nouripour warnte derweil davor, dass Afghanistan unter den Taliban wieder zu einem Rückzugsraum für Terroristen wird. "Die einzige Bedingung, die die USA an ihren Abzug gestellt haben, war, dass die Taliban ihre Verbindungen mit dem Terror-Netzwerk Al-Kaida abbrechen", sagte Nouripour der "Passauer Neuen Presse". "Das ist aber nicht passiert."
> 
> Sollten die Taliban die Macht in Afghanistan übernehmen, stehe ihnen erst einmal ein Krieg mit dem Islamischen Staat (IS) bevor, ist der außenpolitische Sprecher der Grünen-Bundestagsfraktion überzeugt. "Beide Gruppen haben sich bislang heftig bekämpft. Das Land wird jedenfalls nicht zur Ruhe kommen."


Ich wußte gar nicht das der IS auch in Afghanistan ist? Al Quaida wusste ich.
Aber sind wohl beides Sunniten Gruppierungen.


----------



## seahawk (14. August 2021)

Wann hatten wie eine echten Konflikt mit dem Iran?


hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist bis auf den Ersten Halbsatz alles richtig - nur für Afghanistan nicht wirklich relevant.
> Die Entscheidung alle Truppen abzuziehen bevor es eine politische Lösung mit den Taliban gab war ganz einfach nur falsch. Ja der Konflikt dauert ewig an, kostet Geld und Menschenleben, aber das ist der Preis der bezahlt werden muss um Afghanistan eben nicht unter die Kontrolle der Taliban fallen zu lassen - dazu ist der Westen jedoch nicht länger bereit.
> 
> Die Taliban haben bereits zu Beginn des Einsatzes gesagt, der Westen hat die Uhren, wir haben die Zeit und es hat sich genau so bewahrheitet. Ich teile folgende Analyse:
> ...


Es macht null Unterschied, solange wir nicht an die Finanziers des Terrors heran gehen und Pakistan weiter sicherer Unterschlupf ist, können die Taliban unendlich warten bis der Westen wieder verschwindet. Und solange wir Pakistan, Saudi Arabien und die UAE  als befreundete Staaten betrachten, wird sich auch gar nichts ändern. Die Frage ist nur werden wir noch in der Lage sein den Kurs zu wechseln, oder ist deren Einfluss längst schon zu groß?


----------



## Sparanus (14. August 2021)

Pakistan hat ja selbst Probleme mit mit den radikalen Islamisten. 
In der aktuellen Ausgabe vom Zeit Politik Podcast reden die darüber.


----------



## hoffgang (14. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich wußte gar nicht das der IS auch in Afghanistan ist? Al Quaida wusste ich.
> Aber sind wohl beides Sunniten Gruppierungen.



Der IS war / ist in Afghanistan aktiv und hat deutlich andere Ziele als die Taliban, deshalb gabs von denen auch immer wieder auf die IS Mütze.




seahawk schrieb:


> Es macht null Unterschied, solange wir nicht an die Finanziers des Terrors heran gehen und Pakistan weiter sicherer Unterschlupf ist, können die Taliban unendlich warten bis der Westen wieder verschwindet. Und solange wir Pakistan, Saudia Arabien und die UAE  als befreundete Staaten betrachten, wird sich auch gar nichts ändern. Die Frage ist nur werden wir noch in der Lage sein den Kurs zu wechseln, oder ist deren Einfluss längst schon zu groß?


Deren Einfluss hat sich im Grunde nicht verändert. Wenn man sich anschaut was diese Staaten nach Ende der Invasion der Soviets in Afghanistan getan haben und was sie aktiv noch tun, dann bemerkt man durchaus Parallelen. Der Unterschied wäre gewesen, wenn man eine Präsenz in Afghanistan derart lange aufrecht erhalten kann, dass man eine echte Veränderung im Land bewirkt, also nicht nur ne Regierung installieren und die irgendwie mit Geld von außen am Leben erhalten, sondern auch eine echte Mentalitätsänderung, z.b. bei gerade den Generationen die nach 2001 geboren wurden, dann kriegt man ggf. auch ein Gebilde hin, dass den Kampf gegen die Taliban aufnimmt und nicht kampflos das Land herschenkt.

Den IS hat man auch nur besiegt indem sich jemand gefunden hat der ihn bekämpft.
Du kannst so oft Pak / Saudi nennen, Fakt bleibt, man kann nicht am Verhandlungstisch sitzen und direkt aufzeigen, dass sämtliche militärische Optionen ab einem festgelegten Zeitpunkt vom Tisch sind, das funktioniert - nachweislich - nicht.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wann hatten wie eine echten Konflikt mit dem Iran?


Wir nicht. Aber Israel.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Der IS war / ist in Afghanistan aktiv und hat deutlich andere Ziele als die Taliban, deshalb gabs von denen auch immer wieder auf die IS Mütze.


Ok.  Wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------



## hoffgang (14. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ok.  Wieder was dazu gelernt.







__





						The Rise and Stall of the Islamic State in Afghanistan on JSTOR
					

JSTOR is a digital library of academic journals, books, and primary sources.




					www.jstor.org


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2021)

Das der IS im Irak und Syrien wütet wußte ich. Aber das er auch in Afghanistan sich aufhält und die Taliban als Feinde hat nicht.


----------



## hoffgang (14. August 2021)

Das ist manchmal auch schwierig nachzuvollziehen.
Der IS hat auf eine Expansionstrategie gesetzt. Extremistische Gruppierungen konnten Geld und Support vom IS bekommen, wenn sich diese dem IS angeschlossen hatten, dadurch sind auch in Afrika IS Gruppierungen aufgetaucht. Das waren oftmals vormals islamistische Gruppen die dann zum IS gewechselt sind, wenn man so will.

Hat natürlich mit dem Verlust des Gebiets und der massiven Einkommensquellen des IS nachgelassen, aber die Ideologie ist immer noch da draußen.


----------



## GamingX (14. August 2021)

eine  lösung, die dazu beitragen könnte um die taliban stark zu schwächen:

alle mohnfelder in ganz afghanistan immer wieder und jedes jahr kurz vor der ernte verbrennen, dann kommt kein geld mehr rein, jedenfalls nicht vom verkauf und zugleich löst amerika sein heroin-problem.

ps. damit hätten die amis eigentlich schon vor 20 jahren anfangen sollen, aber leider sind die amis zu dumm, die meisten von denen jedenfalls


----------



## Nightslaver (14. August 2021)

mouzAkrobat, der ja selber als Offizier bei den Falschirmjägern 2011 rum 7 Monate in Afghanistan war, hat ein gutes 38min Video zu dem Thema gemacht und äußert dort seine Meinung, warum unsere Vorstellung von Afghanistan zum scheitern verurteilt war:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UCg30D8Y3rM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*edit* Übrigens bestätigt mouz in dem Video auch an einer Stelle um Minute 18 rum, mehr oder minder, was ja auch ruyven_macaran hier geäußert hatte:



> *Aus letzterem leitet sich nach vorderasiatischer Tradition schon mal eine gewisse Pflicht zur Gastfreundschaft ab (was dort kein hohles Wort ist)* und auch ersterem reichlich Misstrauen gegenüber den USA.



Es war auch aus Sicht von mouz die Pflicht zur Gastfreundschaft (die für Paschtunen an aller erster Stelle steht, mit allen Konsequenzen), die dafür gesorgt hat das Osama bin Laden sich dort so lange verstecken konnte.


----------



## hoffgang (14. August 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es war auch aus Sicht von mouz die Pflicht zur Gastfreundschaft (die für Paschtunen an aller erster Stelle steht, mit allen Konsequenzen), die dafür gesorgt hat das Osama bin Laden sich dort so lange verstecken konnte.



Paschtunwali wird seit Jahren durchgeritten wenn es um die Beweggründe in 2001 ging, ist aber nur ein Teil der Wahrheit. Ja, diese Gastfreundschaft bedeutet etwas anderes als in Europa und eine Verpflichtung gegenüber OBL und seinen Leuten gab es definitiv. 
Aber es ist eben komplexer, denn seahawk hat nicht ganz Unrecht wenn Sie Pakistan & Saudi Arabien anspricht, beides Sponsoren der Taliban pre 2001 - und mit einem Interesse OBL unter Kontrolle zu bekommen, denn man darf nicht vergessen, dass die US Präsenz in Saudi Arabien OBL ein massiver Dorn im Auge war.

Die Wahrnehmung, die Taliban hätten bei Vorliegen von härteren Beweisen OBL ggf. ausgeliefert ist Wunschdenken.
2 Tage vor 9/11, am 09. September, haben 2 Selbstmordattentäter von Al Qaida, Ahmad Shah Massoud getötet, den, wenn man so will, Anführer der Nordallianz und damit wichtigster Gegenspieler der Taliban in Afghanistan. Anführer tot, Widerstand nichtmehr so effektiv, Taliban erobern Gebiete, Win Win für Mullah Omar und OBL.
Die Taliban wollen Massoud seit längerem Tot sehen, OBL hat ihnen dieses Geschenk gemacht - denkt dann irgendjemand, die Taliban würden OBL ausliefern? 

Paschtunwali ist ein wichtiges Element in dieser Gleichung, aber es ist weder das einzige, noch das wichtigste.


----------



## Poulton (15. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das macht null Unterschied solange wir es den Finanziers dieser Ideologie erlauben unsere Waffen zu kaufen, in unsere Firmen zu investieren, unsere Medien zu unterwandern und unsere Gesellschaften zu untergraben.


Kapitalisten haben ihre Stricke schon immer an Freund und Feind verkauft. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, am Ende mit eben diesen aufgeknüpft zu werden. Hauptsache der Gewinn stimmt.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (15. August 2021)

Die Taliban haben inzwischen zwei weitere Großstädte offenbar kampflos übernommen
und stehen vor Kabul.

Inzwischen gibt es dort offizielle Verhandlungen über eine "kampflose Machtübergabe".

Und die USA evakuieren jetzt gerade ihr Botschaftspersonal mit Hubschraubern im "Saigon-Style".

*-ENDE-*

Fazit Afghanistan Krieg

Dauer: 10-2001 bis 08-2021
Tote: 220.000 +
Kosten: 975 Milliarden US$ +

Ergebnis: Sieg der Taliban


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2021)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Die Taliban haben inzwischen zwei weitere Großstädte offenbar kampflos übernommen
> und stehen vor Kabul.
> 
> Inzwischen gibt es dort offizielle Verhandlungen über eine "kampflose Machtübergabe".
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u5u-yZBijKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber besser als ein Wochen oder Monate langer blutiger Kampf. Mit vielen Zivilopfern.


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber besser als ein Wochen oder Monate langer blutiger Kampf. Mit vielen Zivilopfern.


Wenn in AFG jemand den Willen zum Kampf hätte wären die Taliban aber ganz schnell weg.

Das Versagen des Westens vielleicht, das Versagen der afghanischen Zivilbevölkerung: Definitiv.


----------



## compisucher (15. August 2021)

Es ist bezeichnend für die Verhältnisse im Land, wenn nur 42.000 Soldaten (ca. so groß war das ausländische Kontingent in 2020 in Summe) plötzlich weg sind.
Bei einer nominalen Armeestärke von ca. 300.000 der Afghanen und  nur 30.000- 60.000 Badelatschentaliban (unterschiedliche Angaben gefunden).


----------



## seahawk (15. August 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Kapitalisten haben ihre Stricke schon immer an Freund und Feind verkauft. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, am Ende mit eben diesen aufgeknüpft zu werden. Hauptsache der Gewinn stimmt.


Die Oligarchen im Westen würden sofort auch die Taliban hier einmarschieren lassen, wenn der Gewinn stimmt. Am Ende ging es nie um die Menschen in Afghanistan, OBL oder unsere Sicherheit, es ging um Geld und die Interessen der Oligarchen.


----------



## hoffgang (15. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn in AFG jemand den Willen zum Kampf hätte wären die Taliban aber ganz schnell weg.
> Das Versagen des Westens vielleicht, das Versagen der afghanischen Zivilbevölkerung: Definitiv.


Einerseits ja, andererseits hat dein Prof dazu ein Interview gegeben:








						Warum die Taliban Afghanistans Armee so schnell besiegen
					

20 Jahre lang haben Nato-Truppen afghanische Soldaten ausgebildet. Innerhalb weniger Tage verlieren sie die Kontrolle über das gesamte Land.




					www.zdf.de
				






seahawk schrieb:


> Die Oligarchen im Westen würden sofort auch die Taliban hier einmarschieren lassen, wenn der Gewinn stimmt. Am Ende ging es nie um die Menschen in Afghanistan, OBL oder unsere Sicherheit, es ging um Geld und die Interessen der Oligarchen.


Dosis reduzieren, du driftest grade wieder aus der Realität.


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Einerseits ja, andererseits hat dein Prof dazu ein Interview gegeben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dein Prof, meine sind Ingenieure 

Ich bin trotzdem der Meinung, dass in erster Linie der Wille gefehlt hat, genau wie im Irak gegen den IS.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2021)

Jetzt noch schnell hin und alle Botschaftsmitarbeiter ausfliegen. Der Rest muss zusehen, wo er bleibt.   
Und die neuen Waffen sind ja schon in guten Händen.


----------



## seahawk (15. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Dosis reduzieren, du driftest grade wieder aus der Realität.


Wenn man sich die Politik der USA in den letzten 20 Jahren ansieht, dann waren die Regierungen entweder extrem unfähig, extrem schlecht beraten oder haben bewusst gegen die Interessen des Landes gehandelt. Ob das über so eine lange Zeit Zufall ist?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja, in Afghanistan nicht soviel weiß. Ging mir nur allgemein darum wer im nahen Osten wen unterstützt.



Das solltest du bei einer "... AFGHANISTAN ..."-Antwort in einem "... ... AFGHANISTAN ..."-Thread ausdrücklich dazu sagen, wenn du nicht mehr Afghanistan bleibt. Kam bei mir überhaupt nicht an.




hoffgang schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe jetzt mal nur Zusammenfassung und Fazit gelesen. Demzufolge ist der IS vor Ort nach kurzen Erfolgen in keleinem Maßstab heute nur noch ein ferner-liefen-Gruppierung. Die zwar wegen ihrer Methoden ein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt, aber faktisch keine Kontrolle ausübt. Das deckt sich auch mit dem, was ich bislang über den IS in Afghanistan wusste, passt aber überhaupt nicht zu Nouripours Erwartung, dass es da jetzt einen "Krieg" zwischen Taliban und IS geben könnte. Weder ist der IS als Kriegspartei vor Ort, noch in der Lage irgendwas gegen die Taliban auszurichten. Seine Mitglieder werden abtauchen, vielleicht noch ein paar Anschläge versuchen (wobei das beides unter Taliban-Kontrolle eine Herausforderung ist) und das wars.




RyzA schrieb:


> Das der IS im Irak und Syrien wütet wußte ich. Aber das er auch in Afghanistan sich aufhält und die Taliban als Feinde hat nicht.



Aufhalten und wüten sind zwei paar Schuhe. Aufhalten tut sich der IS sogar in Deutschland, als modernste und am stärksten vernetztende islamistische Bewegung, die zudem lange Zeit recht gut finanziert war, hat er sich global relativ erfolgreich Extremisten einverleibt. Aber aus in der Region Syrien/Irak und entlang der südlichen Grenze des arabisch geprägten Afrikas, wo schon vorher islamistische Terrorgruppen aktiv waren, wäre mir nicht bekannt, dass er irgendwo die nötige Stärke zum Wüten hat.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber es ist eben komplexer, denn seahawk hat nicht ganz Unrecht wenn Sie Pakistan & Saudi Arabien anspricht, beides Sponsoren der Taliban pre 2001 - und mit einem Interesse OBL unter Kontrolle zu bekommen, denn man darf nicht vergessen, dass die US Präsenz in Saudi Arabien OBL ein massiver Dorn im Auge war.



Pakistan - okay. Aber SA? Mit denen war sich OBL doch eben spinnefeind, deswegen ist er ja da weg.



> Die Wahrnehmung, die Taliban hätten bei Vorliegen von härteren Beweisen OBL ggf. ausgeliefert ist Wunschdenken.



Falls sich das auf mich bezieht: Ich habe nie etwas von Ausliefern geschrieben. Ich habe gesagt, dass die Taliban bei Anerkennung als Staat und bei Vorlage von Beweisen amerikanische Einsätze gegen OBL auf ihrem Territorium geduldet hätten. Sie selbst sahen sich weder als Weltpolizei noch hatten sie ein persönliches Problem mit Al Kaida (abseits gemeinsamer Feinde aber eben auch kaum Gemeinsamkeiten), sodass sie nicht dagegen aktiv geworden wären. Aber ein verwirktes Gastrecht ist ein verwirktes Gastrecht, internationale Anerkennung verdammt viel wert und langfristig haben die Taliban kein Interesse an einer zweiten Macht im Land, auch keiner islamistischen.




compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist bezeichnend für die Verhältnisse im Land, wenn nur 42.000 Soldaten (ca. so groß war das ausländische Kontingent in 2020 in Summe) plötzlich weg sind.
> Bei einer nominalen Armeestärke von ca. 300.000 der Afghanen und  nur 30.000- 60.000 Badelatschentaliban (unterschiedliche Angaben gefunden).



Wiki spricht von 190000 offiziellen Mitarbeitern für die afghanische Armee (vor dem Vormarsch der Taliban) und das ist was ganz anderes als Kämpfer. Finde ich gerade keine Angabe zu, aber Frontsoldaten dürften deutlich unter 100000 sein. Bei Zahlen zur Taliban geht es dagegen immer nur um die bewaffnete Truppe und selbst "30000" finde ich dazu auch nur in >10 Jahre alten Quellen. Aktuelle Schätzungen gehen bis auf 85000. Das wäre dann durchaus schon auf Augenhöhe und jeder weitere Truppenteil, der überläuft, kippt die Balance zu Ungunsten der offiziellen Regierung. Und man muss auch mal ganz klar sagen: Auch Leute, die gegen die Taliban sind, sind noch lange nicht motiviert, ihr Leben für DIESE Regierung zu risikieren.


----------



## hoffgang (15. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Politik der USA in den letzten 20 Jahren ansieht, dann waren die Regierungen entweder extrem unfähig, extrem schlecht beraten oder haben bewusst gegen die Interessen des Landes gehandelt. Ob das über so eine lange Zeit Zufall ist?


Oder sie haben extrem unterschiedliche Ziele verfolgt die teilweise mit der Realität am Boden nicht kongruent waren. Aber das wäre zu langweilig...

Ich habs weiter oben schon empfohlen, einfach mal "The Hardest Place" lesen, die Problematik der unterschiedlichen Zielsetzung, der Aufwand der beiden Kriege (Iraq &  AFG) gleichzeitig, ein Missmatch zwischen Erwartung und Realität und schon hat man Ende ein Desaster.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal nur Zusammenfassung und Fazit gelesen. Demzufolge ist der IS vor Ort nach kurzen Erfolgen in keleinem Maßstab heute nur noch ein ferner-liefen-Gruppierung. Die zwar wegen ihrer Methoden ein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt, aber faktisch keine Kontrolle ausübt. Das deckt sich auch mit dem, was ich bislang über den IS in Afghanistan wusste, passt aber überhaupt nicht zu Nouripours Erwartung, dass es da jetzt einen "Krieg" zwischen Taliban und IS geben könnte. Weder ist der IS als Kriegspartei vor Ort, noch in der Lage irgendwas gegen die Taliban auszurichten. Seine Mitglieder werden abtauchen, vielleicht noch ein paar Anschläge versuchen (wobei das beides unter Taliban-Kontrolle eine Herausforderung ist) und das wars.


Das ist korrekt, der IS dachte man könnte in AFG mal eben ein weiteres Kalifat aufbauen, da hatten die Taliban halt was dagegen. Nicht das schlechteste was die Koranschüler je fertig gebracht haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Pakistan - okay. Aber SA? Mit denen war sich OBL doch eben spinnefeind, deswegen ist er ja da weg.


Jain.
Er ist weg um gegen die Russen zu kämpfen und ihm wurde mehrfach nahegelegt, das Ganze sein zu lassen und zurück zu kommen, wollte er nicht, also wurde er, wenn man so will, Persona Non Grata (Wens interessiert, der Tod wird euch finden arbeitet das Ganze ordentlich auf).
Zudem muss man bedenken, Unterstützung aus Saudi Arabien != Unterstützung durch Saudi Arabien. 
OBL hatte weiterhin Freunde in Saudi, die Saudis fanden die Taliban jetzt nicht soo komplett schlimm - man muss bedenken, dass die Taliban sich zum Ziel gesetzt hatten den Bürgerkrieg zu beenden der zwischen den Warlords nach dem Abzug der Russen ausgebrochen war, also zu Beginn durchaus als Befreier bzw. Wohltäter wahrgenommen wurden (Siehe Taliban von Ahmed Rashid).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Falls sich das auf mich bezieht: Ich habe nie etwas von Ausliefern geschrieben. Ich habe gesagt, dass die Taliban bei Anerkennung als Staat und bei Vorlage von Beweisen amerikanische Einsätze gegen OBL auf ihrem Territorium geduldet hätten.


Und das zweifle ich extrem an.
OBL serviert ihnen den Anführer der Nordallianz auf dem Silbertablett und damit die Kontrolle über Afghanistan, das ist den Taliban massiv mehr Wert als der Wunsch der USA nach Vergeltung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie selbst sahen sich weder als Weltpolizei noch hatten sie ein persönliches Problem mit Al Kaida (abseits gemeinsamer Feinde aber eben auch kaum Gemeinsamkeiten), sodass sie nicht dagegen aktiv geworden wären. Aber ein verwirktes Gastrecht ist ein verwirktes Gastrecht, internationale Anerkennung verdammt viel wert und langfristig haben die Taliban kein Interesse an einer zweiten Macht im Land, auch keiner islamistischen.



Al Qaida war keine zweite Macht im Land. Ich halte deine Analyse für unzutreffend. 
Die Taliban haben von OBLs Präsenz bis 9/11 profitiert, dass die USA einmarschieren und ihnen die Kontrolle über das Land entziehen, das konnten Sie nicht ahnen. Und "Einsätze auf ihrem Territorium" - das geht nicht so einfach ohne dauerhafte Präsenz. Extrem abgelegene Orte, selbst für Hubschrauber nur schwer erreichbar, da fliegt man nicht mal eben aus dem Nachbarland ein, attackiert einen Compound und geht wieder. Bevor jemand anfängt mit dem Angriff auf Bin Laden, man sehe sich die Entfernung & Topografie zwischen Bagram und Abbotabad an, kein Vergleich zum gebirgigen Nuristan, oder zu Tora Bora.
Und wie du schon sagst, die Taliban werden keine zweite Macht dulden, v.a. keine amerikanische.


----------



## seahawk (15. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Oder sie haben extrem unterschiedliche Ziele verfolgt die teilweise mit der Realität am Boden nicht kongruent waren. Aber das wäre zu langweilig...
> 
> Und wie du schon sagst, die Taliban werden keine zweite Macht dulden, v.a. keine amerikanische.



Die Frage ist dann wer definiert die Ziele einer Regierung? Die Parteien oder die Parteispender?


----------



## hoffgang (15. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Frage ist dann wer definiert die Ziele einer Regierung? Die Parteien oder die Parteispender?











						„Wir werden sie nicht mehr aus Afghanistan rausbringen können“
					

Der Politikwissenschaftler Carlo Masala wirft der Bundesregierung vor, viel zu spät mit dem Evakuieren der Ortskräfte in Afghanistan angefangen zu haben.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				






> Es hätte vielleicht eine kleine Chance gegeben, wenn die Amerikaner nicht 2003 ihren Angriffskrieg gegen den Irak durchgeführt hätten. Dadurch wurde der Fokus der Vereinigten Staaten komplett von Afghanistan weggezogen und auf den Irak gelenkt.



Schau Dir doch einfach mal an, wie Afg und Irak nach 2003 verlaufen sind. War ein Land relativ ruhig, gings im anderen rund. Truppenaufwuchs im Iraq, Truppenreduktion im Irak - gleichzeitig Truppenaufwuchs in Afghanistan. 

Regierung Bush wollte rein, Al Qaida zerschlagen und mit minimalem Aufwand das Land reformieren. Regierung Obama wollte beide Kriege beenden, musste dann aber aufgrund der massiv verschlechternden Lage massiv mehr Truppen nach Afghanistan schicken (Afghanistan Surge), hat den Drohnenkrieg, bzw. das Programm der gezielten Tötungen massiv ausgeweitet. Dann kam Trump, hatte von nichts ne Ahnung und hat ein Ablaufdatum für die Präsenz in Afg in die Welt gesetzt.

Bush / Obama / Trump & Biden hatten einen Plan wie Ihre Regierung mit Afg umgehen wollte. 
Alle Regierungen in dieser Zeit mussten von diesem Plan abweichen weil die Realität eine andere war, weil Probleme nicht, oder zu spät erkannt wurden, weil der Fokus woanders lag, weil nicht genug Truppen zur Verfügung standen und und und. 
Zu glauben, es gäbe hier eine Verschwörung, oder eine Gruppe Personen die ein Interesse an diesem 20 Jahre andauernden Debakel gehabt hätten, ist irrtümlich. Entscheidungen, getroffen unter einem gewissen Blickwinkel haben Entwicklungen in Gang gesetzt die dann eine erneute Reaktion erzwungen haben. Ich kanns nur immer und immer wiederholen: Lest die Bücher dazu die es da draußen gibt. Truppen in Afg konnten teilweise keine Missionen durchführen weil es zu wenig Helikopter gab, die waren mit Masse im Irak im Einsatz. Truppen die für die Wüste im Irak ausgebildet wurden sind kurzfristig in Gebirgsregionen nach Afg rotiert. So lässt sich natürlich auch nicht effektiv gegen die bestehenden Bedrohungen vorgehen, also können diese doch relativ ungestört wachsen und Angriffe durchführen... 
https://www.cfr.org/timeline/us-war-afghanistan bietet eine gute Übersicht, bitte auch drauf achten, wie die Einführung von Counterinsurgency das Denken und das Handeln in Afg beeinflusst.

Dazu kommen noch so Kleinigkeiten, wie die Ablösung von General McChrystal weil dieser einem Rolling Stone Reporter gegenüber sich lästerhaft gegenüber Politikern geäußert hat (Kann man ausnahmsweise auch als Film sehen, War Machine, läuft auf Netflix, ist lustig), was halt doof ist, weil, neuer General, neue generelle Ausrichtung der Strategie, bzw. neue Schwerpunkte.

Du siehst, es ist etwas komplexer als ein Dreizeiler.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn in AFG jemand den Willen zum Kampf hätte wären die Taliban aber ganz schnell weg.


Nein wären sie nicht, sie wären vielleicht weiterhin nicht in den Städten entlang der Ring Road , aber 2/3 vom ländlichen Afghanistan wäre trotzdem weiter unter Kontrolle der Taliban, so wie schon die letzten 20 Jahre, wo trotz der westlichen Truppen nur die Städte um die Ring Road kontrolliert wurden, die ländlichen Gegenden aber größtenteils trotzdem weiter unter Kontrolle / Herrschaft der Taliban standen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Versagen des Westens vielleicht, das Versagen der afghanischen Zivilbevölkerung: Definitiv.


Welche afghanische Zivilbevölkerung?

Meinst du die 30% der afghanischen "Zivilbevölkerung" die in den Städten leben und wo vermutlich der größere Anteil wirklich zufrieden damit war das die Taliban 2001 gestürzt worden sind und bei der sich unsere "unfehlbaren Spitzenpolitikversager" der großen erreichten westlichen Errungenschaften für die "gesamten 30%" der afghanischen Bevölkerung rühmen (Mädchenschulen, "westliche" Freiheiten, Demokratie, ect. pp.)?

Oder redest du von den 70% der afghanischen Zivilbevölkerung die quasi die letzten 20 Jahre gar nichts von den Milliarden Dollar Hilfsleistungen, Förderprogrammen, Hiflsorganisationen, usw, gesehen haben und die vielleicht, so überhaupt, 1 oder 2 mal in 20 Jahren irgendwelches westliches Militär, seit dem Sturz der Taliban, bei einer der äußerst seltenen Patrouillen abseits der gut erreichbaren Gebiete beim durchfahren zu Gesicht bekommen haben?

Die 70% die auch nach den letzten 20 Jahren noch ohne durchgängige Stromversorgung, Zugang zu fließend Wasser, vernünftige passierbare Straßen und Gesundheitsversorgung, sowie einem geordneten Bildungssystem irgendwo im afghanischen Bergland in ihren abgeschiedenen Dörfern leben und ihr tägliches Essen durch den Anbau von Schlafmohn auf den Tisch bringen und für die die nächste Stadt meist mindestens, auf Grund nicht vorhandener Verkehrsinfrastruktur, mehrere Tagesreisen Fußmarsch entfernt liegt und für die sich seit 2001 genau gar nichts im Vergleich zu davor verändert hatte und wo die Taliban vor 2001 geherrscht haben und wo sie auch nach 2001 einfach ungestört weiter geherrscht haben?

Es gibt also schlicht nicht die "afghanische" Zivilbevölkerung, weil es nicht das übergeordnete afghanische Nationalbewustsein gibt, ähnlich wie in Lybien, wo es auch nicht das lybische Nationalbewustsein existiert, steht auch in Afghanistan an erster Stelle vor allen die eigene Sippe, dann evt. der eigene Stamm, die eigene der vielen in Afghanistan lebenden Ethnien und dann irgendwann, nach langer Pause, kommt evt. mal noch irgendwo ein Bewustsein dafür Afghane zu sein.
Entsprechend kann auch nicht die afghanische Zivilbevölkerung versagt haben, weil der Großteil (70%) davon die letzten 20 Jahre faktisch gar nicht Bestandteil der westlichen Bemühungen in dem Land waren und einfach links liegen gelassen wurden.

Der Westen hat faktisch also vor allen die letzten 20 Jahre hunderte Milliarden Dollar in eine korrupte, inkompetente, nicht mal die Mehrheit der Afghanen vertretende, dem Westen nach dem Mund quatschende, ohne ausländische Stütze machtlose, Marionettenregierung in Kabul versenkt, sowie in die 30% Bevölkerung die in den Städten entlang der Ring Road leben, der Rest von Afghanistan war faktisch in der westlichen Strategie einfach gar nicht existent.

Und du kannst schlicht kein Land verändern und demokratisieren wo nahezu 2/3 der Bevölkerung gar nicht sehen das sich irgendwas in ihren Leben ändert und besser wird, das war auch schon der Grund warum die USA in Süd Vietnam so kläglich versagt haben und letztlich gescheitert sind, nicht am Vietkong und kommunistischen Nord Vietnam, sondern am eigenen poltischen Versagen, daran den Süd Vietnamesen, wo auch ein großer Teil auf dem Land mit miserabler Infrastruktur und Bildung lebte, Persepektiven und eine Verbesserung ihres Lebens zu bieten.
Deshalb ist auch im Grunde Afghanistan letztlich nur Vietnam 2.0, nur ohne das die USA dieses mal aus militärischer Paranoia noch Jahrelang Krieg gegen die zivile Bevölkerung, inkl. Massakern, geführt haben.

Hätte man in Afghanistan ernsthaft irgendwas erreichen wollen hätte man vor allen erstmal damit anfangen müssen in die Infrastruktur außerhalb der Städte und abseits Ring Road zu investieren, da wo 70% der Afghanen leben und wo die Taliban auch nach 2001 eben nie aufgehört haben zu herrschen!

Damit die Menschen dort sehen das sich in ihren Leben auch etwas grundlegendes verbessert und dann hätte man irgendwann mal anfangen können über Demokratie, Gleichberechtigung ect. zu reden, aber nein, man hat halt lieber das Pferd von hinten versucht aufzuzäumen und ist jetzt "völlig überrascht" das die Taliban innerhalb von wenigen Wochen ruck zuck zurück an der Macht sind, dabei waren sie halt in 70% der afghanischen Köpfe und Gegenden auch die letzten 20 Jahre zu keinen Zeitpunkt je weg gewesen.

Zudem solltet ihr auch wirklich mal aufhören für diese Gesellschaften und Staaten das narrativ von westlichen Staaten als Schablone zu benutzen, das funktioniert schlicht nicht, weil die Gesellschaften dort nicht wie hier bei uns strukturiert sind und funktionieren.


----------



## seahawk (15. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> „Wir werden sie nicht mehr aus Afghanistan rausbringen können“
> 
> 
> Der Politikwissenschaftler Carlo Masala wirft der Bundesregierung vor, viel zu spät mit dem Evakuieren der Ortskräfte in Afghanistan angefangen zu haben.
> ...


Die Bücher habe ich gelesen und der Einmarsch im Irak alleine diente wirtschaftlichen Interessen und der vermeintlichen Sicherung von Rohstoffen für Amerikas Wirtschaft. Die Milliarden Dollar, die ausgegeben wurden, sind ja auch nicht bei den Menschen im Irak und Afghanistan gelandet, sie sind primär in amerikanischen Taschen und den Taschen der Golfstaaten gelandet.  Es geht mit  nicht um irgendwelches Aluhutgeschwurbel, aber die Frage welche Motivationen hinter den Entscheidungen standen und wem sie dienten muss gestellt werden. Es gibt ja unterschiedlichste Interessengruppen, die ihren Einfluss ausüben wollen und auch ausüben. Fakt ist aber auch, dass Amerikas obere 10.000 in den 20 Jahren reicher und reicher wurden und aus jeder Krise gestärkt hervor gingen. Kosten und Verluste sozialisieren und Gewinne privatisieren hat gut geklappt.


----------



## hoffgang (15. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> der Einmarsch im Irak alleine diente wirtschaftlichen Interessen


Ja...
Und was hat das jetzt mit Afg zu tun, von dem du behauptet hattest, es wäre nie um OBL gegangen?


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2021)

Ursache und Wirkung: Ohne die Anschläge auf das World Trade Center hätte es den Einmarsch in Afghanistan nie gegeben. Das dabei noch andere Interessen verfolgt oder mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen streitet ja keiner ab. Nur ganz ist die Rechnung nicht aufgegangen wie man jetzt sieht.


----------



## hoffgang (15. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ursache und Wirkung: Ohne die Anschläge auf das World Trade Center hätte es den Einmarsch nie gegeben.


Joa, muss man schauen was OBL halt sonst so veranstaltet hätte. US Botschaften + USS Cole waren bereits schwere Anschläge, also früher oder später hätte man sich mit Al Qaida beschäftigt. Natürlich war 9/11 ein unfassbarer Katalysator dafür.



RyzA schrieb:


> Das dabei noch andere Interessen verfolgt oder mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen streitet ja keiner ab.


Niemand wollte nach Afghanistan einmarschieren. Ein Landlocked Country ohne strategischen Wert für die USA, Versorgung nur aus der Luft, oder per Landweg über Pakistan, unwegsames Gelände, keine Erfahrung, minimalste Sprachkenntnisse zum Zeitpunkt der Invasion, komplett anderes Szenario als Desert Storm...

Wie du sagtest, ohne 9/11 ist eine Invasion nicht vorstellbar.

Irak 2003 sieht da ganz ganz anders aus, keine Frage, aber Afg war nur 9/11 + Al Qaida motiviert. Aus der Präsenz haben sich dann neue Ziele entwickelt, aber Afg hatte nie den Wert den z.b. ein stabiler Irak samt US kontrollierter Ölproduktion hätte haben können. Nichtmal im entferntesten Ansatz.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ursache und Wirkung: Ohne die Anschläge auf das World Trade Center hätte es den Einmarsch in Afghanistan nie gegeben. Das dabei noch andere Interessen verfolgt oder mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen streitet ja keiner ab. Nur ganz ist die Rechnung nicht aufgegangen wie man jetzt sieht.


Die Rechnung war lediglich al-Qaida in Afghanistan und insgesamt möglichst zu liquidieren, das wurde auch bis 2010 bis zu einem gewissen Grad erreicht.
Nur danach hat sich eigentlich auch keiner mehr in der westlichen Politik ernsthaft für das Land und seine langfristige Zukunft interessiert, entsprechend gab es auch keine brauchbaren Langzeitpläne für, wie man das Land nachhaltig stabil bekommen will und demokratisieren, siehe auch meine Ausführung in meinen letzten Post.

Im Grunde hat man sich die letzten 10 Jahre nur noch als lästige Pflichtarbeit für das eigene Alibi, nebenbei, mit Afghanistan befasst. 

*edit*

Präsident Ghani ist wohl per Flugzeug nach Tadschikistan geflohen und die Taliban sind jetzt in Kabul einmarschiert, die Sache ist also im Grunde damit komplett durch:









						Taliban nehmen Präsidentenpalast ein und stehen kurz vor der Machtübernahme
					

Kabul war die letzte Großstadt in Afghanistan in den Händen der Regierung. Doch nun flieht der Präsident Ghani und die Taliban nehmen den Präsidentenpalast in Kabul ein. Die Evakuierung von deutschen Botschaftsangehörigen beginnt noch am Sonntag.




					web.de


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Niemand wollte nach Afghanistan einmarschieren. Ein Landlocked Country ohne strategischen Wert für die USA, Versorgung nur aus der Luft, oder per Landweg über Pakistan, unwegsames Gelände, keine Erfahrung, minimalste Sprachkenntnisse zum Zeitpunkt der Invasion, komplett anderes Szenario als Desert Storm...


Und die Opiumgeschäfte? Wer verdient da alles dran mit?


----------



## hoffgang (15. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und die Opiumgeschäfte? Wer verdient alles da mit dran?


Opium aus Afghanistan ist speziell für Europa ein Problem, weniger für die USA.
Wenn die USA kein Heroin mehr in ihrem Land wollen, dann hätten Sie in Mexiko einmarschieren müssen, nicht in Afghanistan.

Fakt ist auch, nach Sturz der Taliban hat sich die Opiumproduktion in Afghanistan vervielfacht, mit Profiteuren die teilweise auch in der Regierung saßen. Aber auch das ist eine Entwicklung, eine Reaktion auf die Invasion und den Sturz der Taliban, kein herbeigesehntes Szenario.


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein wären sie nicht, sie wären vielleicht weiterhin nicht in den Städten entlang der Ring Road , aber 2/3 vom ländlichen Afghanistan wäre trotzdem weiter unter Kontrolle der Taliban, so wie schon die letzten 20 Jahre, wo trotz der westlichen Truppen nur die Städte um die Ring Road kontrolliert wurden, die ländlichen Gegenden aber größtenteils trotzdem weiter unter Kontrolle / Herrschaft der Taliban standen.


Woher kommt diese eklatant falsche Ansicht?
Die Taliban waren nicht immer da, woher kommt also die Ansicht, dass 70% der Afghanen unter Herrschaft der Taliban leben würden? Das ist doch Quatsch.
Auch wenn in den ländlichen Regionen die Staatsgewalt quasi nicht existent gewesen wäre heißt das doch nicht automatisch, dass die Taliban dort geherrscht hätten. Also wirklich WTF wie kommt man auf so einen Mist.
Guck dir mal die Karte von AFG vor 2001 an, die Taliban haben nicht alles kontrolliert, da haben sich auch in den ländlichen Regionen andere gehalten und das auch ohne westliche Hilfe.
Deine Argumentation scheitert also schon an der Realität.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zudem solltet ihr auch wirklich mal aufhören für diese Gesellschaften und Staaten das narrativ von westlichen Staaten als Schablone zu benutzen, das funktioniert schlicht nicht, weil die Gesellschaften dort nicht wie hier bei uns strukturiert sind und funktionieren.


Das ist doch wieder eine absolut haltlose Behauptung die an der Realität scheitert.
Grade in Ostasien haben wir fabelhafte Beispiele dafür wie man nach westlichen Vorbild fabelhaft funktionierende Staaten hat. Besonders Japan hat sich in Jahrzehnten von einer mittelalterlichen abgeschotteten Gesellschaft zu einem Staat entwickelt der durchaus mit den europäischen Großmächten mithalten konnte und immer noch kann.
Natürlich sind diese Staaten durchaus noch asiatische Gesellschaften und anders als unsere, aber so fremd sind diese nicht.

Aber auch der Iran hat trotz allem religiösen mittelalterlichen Schwachsinn durchaus noch westliche gesellschaftliche Züge und die dortige Stammesgesellschaft spielt auch kaum noch eine Rolle weil sie zunehmend verwässert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> ... weil der Fokus woanders lag...
> 
> Du siehst, es ist etwas komplexer als ein Dreizeiler.



Eigentlich kann man es sogar auf einen 2*3-Worter reduzieren. Nämlich die fünf schon von dir geschriebenen plus Innenpolitik. Mit Ausnahme des Anlasses waren nahezu alle politischen Entscheidungen der US-Präsidenten davon geprägt, ihr Image vor ihrer eigenen Bevölkerung aufzubauen. Angefangen von Bushs Einmarsch zu einem Zeitpunkt, als die US-Armee weder ein Konzept noch die Ausrüstung für einen Kampf in Afghanistan gegen einen verwurzelten, teilweise mit Guerilla-Methoden kämpfenden Fein hatte, über die Eröffnung der zweiten Front im Irak um irgendwelche militärischen Erfolge vorweisen zu können und einigen Konzernen was gutes zukommen zu lassen bis hin zu Trumps Abzug nach Kalender: Nie lag der Fokus auf Afghanistan. Und da das hat sich, wegen der relativen Größes des US-Einsatzes, auch auf sämtliche allierten Aktivitäten durchgeschlagen, die ohne landesweiten Rahmen nicht wirklich was großes reißen konnten.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Rechnung war lediglich al-Qaida in Afghanistan und insgesamt möglichst zu liquidieren, das wurde auch bis 2010 bis zu einem gewissen Grad erreicht.



Schon "2010" ist eine radikale Abweichung von der ursprünglichen Rechnung. Team America dachte, man schmeißt ein paar Bomben dahin, wo man Handtücher sieht und das wars. Schon der gesamte Bodenkrieg gegen Al Kaida und erst recht in der Fläche gegen die Taliban war ungeplantes Nachbessern mit entsprechend begrenzten Erfolgen.


----------



## seahawk (16. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja...
> Und was hat das jetzt mit Afg zu tun, von dem du behauptet hattest, es wäre nie um OBL gegangen?


Ohne Einmarsch in Afghanistan, kein Einmarsch im Irak. Es wäre ja völlig unerklärbar gewesen, warum man im Irak einmarschiert, wenn OBL in Afghanistan ist. Es zeigte sich aber sehr schnell, wo der Fokus der damaligen Regierung lag und das war nicht Afghanistan.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ohne Einmarsch in Afghanistan, kein Einmarsch im Irak. Es wäre ja völlig unerklärbar gewesen, warum man im Irak einmarschiert, wenn OBL in Afghanistan ist.


Hat man nicht damals, von amerikanischer Seite aus behauptet, Saddam hätte Chemiewaffen?
Das war natürlich ein vorgeschobener Grund.


----------



## seahawk (16. August 2021)

Es war eine Lüge.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2021)

Ja. Wie sich im nachhinein herausstellte. Aber das war der Grund für sie dort einzumarschieren.
Also der Grund den sie öffentlich genannt hatten.


----------



## compisucher (16. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wiki spricht von 190000 offiziellen Mitarbeitern für die afghanische Armee (vor dem Vormarsch der Taliban) und das ist was ganz anderes als Kämpfer. Finde ich gerade keine Angabe zu, aber Frontsoldaten dürften deutlich unter 100000 sein. Bei Zahlen zur Taliban geht es dagegen immer nur um die bewaffnete Truppe und selbst "30000" finde ich dazu auch nur in >10 Jahre alten Quellen. Aktuelle Schätzungen gehen bis auf 85000. Das wäre dann durchaus schon auf Augenhöhe und jeder weitere Truppenteil, der überläuft, kippt die Balance zu Ungunsten der offiziellen Regierung. Und man muss auch mal ganz klar sagen: Auch Leute, die gegen die Taliban sind, sind noch lange nicht motiviert, ihr Leben für DIESE Regierung zu risikieren.


Haste völlig falsch verstanden, was ich meinte.   
Ich meinte, dass es lediglich ca. 40.000 ausländische Kräfte bedurfte, um das Land jahrelang zu "stabilisieren".
Die üblichen Anteile moderner Truppen für Personal in Logistik, Wartung und Unterstützung abgezogen, Faktor 1,5 für 24/7 berücksichtigt, liegt man dann bei ca. 12.000-16.000, welche effektiv als Soldaten im Land "aufgepasst" hatten.
Wenn denn die Taliban 85.000 Mann hätten, um so schlimmer das Versagen der afghanischen Truppe  -  warum auch immer - geht ja aktuell durch die Presse.
Andererseits war mir das vollkommen klar, nur die Schnelligkeit, mit der die Regierungstruppen die Segel gestrichen haben, überrascht sehr.
Habe ja noch genug belastbare Kontakte von Kameraden, die dort gedient haben.
Plakatives Beispiel aus einem beliebigen Jahr:
KdoTrp (4 Mann) auf Patrouille mit einem Zug Afghanen, Feindkontakt, 95% Trefferquote durch KdoTrp, keine eigenen Verluste, aber nach dem Feuergefecht fehlt ca. die Hälfte der Afghanen inkl. Waffen und Fahrzeugen und werden im Nachgang als übergelaufen aufgeklärt...
Das ist bittere Realität.
Diese ganzen Badelatschentypen wollen mehrheitlich gar keine Demokratie.

Zynisch:
Eigentlich sollte man um das Land eine große Trumpmauer bauen und nach 100 Jahren nachschauen, wer noch übrig ist.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2021)

> Die Gesamtzahl deutscher Staatsbürger, die bis Sonntag noch in Kabul waren, wurde auf mehr als 100 geschätzt. Um wieviele Ortskräfte es geht, war bis zuletzt unklar. Es ist auf jeden Fall eine Zahl im vierstelligen Bereich. Alleine in der staatlichen Entwicklungshilfe waren zuletzt noch 1.100 Afghanen in deutschem Auftrag tätig. Hinzu kommen tausende ehemalige Ortskräfte der Bundeswehr oder der Bundesministerien.



Evakuierung deutscher Staatsbürger aus Kabul hat begonnen

Da kann man nur hoffen das die afghanischen Helfer auch in Sicherheit gebracht werden.
Weil ich nicht glaube das die Taliban gut auf sie zu sprechen sind.

Außerdem im Artikel



> Am Tempo der Evakuierungsaktion gibt es massive Kritik aus der Opposition. Der FDP-Außenexperte Alexander Graf Lambsdorff sagte der "Welt" (Online Sonntag/Print Montag), Maas, Kramp-Karrenbauer und Innenminister Horst Seehofer (CSU) hätten "auf ganzer Linie versagt".
> 
> Auch für Grünen-Fraktionschef Anton Hofreiter ist die Aktion zu spät angelaufen. "Man muss sich fragen, warum die Bundesregierung so überrascht wirkt vom schnellen Vorstoß der Taliban", sagte er der dpa. Die Bundesregierung müsse jetzt ganz schnell handeln.


Die Kritik teile ich. Man hätte schon viel eher handeln müssen.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2021)

Stark war ja gestern der Lindner im ZDF. Der sagte, dass man die Afghanen auch mit evakuieren soll, denn die wollten ja auch arbeiten.
Wieso verspüre ich immer das Verlangen, dem eine in die Fresse zu schlagen, wenn ich ihn sehe?


----------



## compisucher (16. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Stark war ja gestern der Lindner im ZDF. Der sagte, dass man die Afghanen auch mit evakuieren soll, denn die wollten ja auch arbeiten.
> Wieso verspüre ich immer das Verlangen, dem eine in die Fresse zu schlagen, wenn ich ihn sehe?


Wie jetzt?
Wir sollen 38 Millionen Afghanen evakuieren und nur noch die 30.000 oder 80.000 Taliban zurücklassen???   

Oh, Hölle, und so einer will Regierungsverantwortung...


----------



## seahawk (16. August 2021)

Krass finde ich wenn man sich an Bilder aus Saigon 1975 erinnert und sich die aktuellen Social Media Bilder aus Kabul ansieht. Frauen und Kinder scheinen nicht zu existieren. Überwiegend junge Männer, die da gerettet werden wollen.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?
> Wir sollen 38 Millionen Afghanen evakuieren und nur noch die 30.000 oder 80.000 Taliban zurücklassen???


Nein. Natürlich die, die für die Deutschen gearbeitet haben.


----------



## Sparanus (16. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Krass finde ich wenn man sich an Bilder aus Saigon 1975 erinnert und sich die aktuellen Social Media Bilder aus Kabul ansieht.


Wenn wir das ganze mit Abstand betrachten haben die USA zwar in Vietnam verloren, aber statt einem Sieg des Ostens ist Vietnam heute tendenziell eine Hilfe gegen China als deren Verbündeter.
Wenn die Chinesen sich jetzt über den Westen lustig macht sollten sie sowas bedenken.

Auch war das Ende des Vietnamkrieges keine Trendwende.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Natürlich die, die für die Deutschen gearbeitet haben.


Die müssen jetzt um ihr Leben fürchten.


----------



## Tengri86 (16. August 2021)

Ich habe in der Türkische Nachrichten gesehen  wie die Afghanen sich an diese großen US Air Force Flugzeugtransporter festgehalten haben und sind dann reihenweise von Himmel auf Erde gefallen.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2021)

Da kommen bei mir böse Erinnerungen hoch vom 11. September als panische Menschen aus den brennenden Türmen gesprungen sind.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Woher kommt diese eklatant falsche Ansicht?
> Die Taliban waren nicht immer da, woher kommt also die Ansicht, dass 70% der Afghanen unter Herrschaft der Taliban leben würden? Das ist doch Quatsch.
> Auch wenn in den ländlichen Regionen die Staatsgewalt quasi nicht existent gewesen wäre heißt das doch nicht automatisch, dass die Taliban dort geherrscht hätten. Also wirklich WTF wie kommt man auf so einen Mist.
> Guck dir mal die Karte von AFG vor 2001 an, die Taliban haben nicht alles kontrolliert, da haben sich auch in den ländlichen Regionen andere gehalten und das auch ohne westliche Hilfe.
> Deine Argumentation scheitert also schon an der Realität.


Es gab ein paar Regionen die von lokalen Warlords beherrscht wurden, aber auch die wurden wiederum größtenteils von der Taliban bezahlt, so sind sie ja überhaupt erst 1996, im Bürgerkrieg, an die Macht gekommen und es gab seit 1998 die Nordallianz, die im Osten, hinter Kundus, Gebiet hielt und aus einem losen Bündnis verschiedener Warlords bestand, die gegen die Taliban kämpften.

Ohne die westliche Intervention 2001 hätten die Taliban und die von ihnen bezahlten und verbündeten Warlords aber recht sicher die Nordallianz geschlagen.

Letztlich spielt es also keine Rolle ob die Taliban irgendwo die direkte Herrschaft ausübten, oder Warlords die von der Taliban bezahlt werden, deren Interessen vertreten / durchsetzen.
Die Taliban hatten bis 2001 die direkte wie indirekte Kontrolle über etwa 80-90% Afghanistans, wo ihre Regeln und Gesetze galten.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist doch wieder eine absolut haltlose Behauptung die an der Realität scheitert.
> Grade in Ostasien haben wir fabelhafte Beispiele dafür wie man nach westlichen Vorbild fabelhaft funktionierende Staaten hat. Besonders Japan hat sich in Jahrzehnten von einer mittelalterlichen abgeschotteten Gesellschaft zu einem Staat entwickelt der durchaus mit den europäischen Großmächten mithalten konnte und immer noch kann.
> Natürlich sind diese Staaten durchaus noch asiatische Gesellschaften und anders als unsere, aber so fremd sind diese nicht.
> 
> Aber auch der Iran hat trotz allem religiösen mittelalterlichen Schwachsinn durchaus noch westliche gesellschaftliche Züge und die dortige Stammesgesellschaft spielt auch kaum noch eine Rolle weil sie zunehmend verwässert.


Stimmt deine Beispiele scheitern, wie die gesamte Äußerung, schon an der Realität!

Das Gebiet von Afghanistan war in  den letzten 2000 Jahren quasi 99% der Zeit nie ein Staat mit einer Gesellschaft in dem Sinne was wir unter Staat, staatlicher Struktur und Gesellschaft verstehen.

Die allermeiste Zeit war es entweder Teil des teritorialen Besitzes persischer, sassanidischer und Hindu Königreiche, wo es immer munter hin und her wechselte und wo die dort lebenden Stämme gerne auch regelmäßig gegen die Herrschenden rebellierten.

Erst um 1747 gab es überhaupt das erste eigene unabhängige paschtunische Königreich auf einem Teil des Gebietes des heutigen Afghanistan, das aber auch nur einige Jahrzehnte hielt und dann auf Grund mangelnder Autorität und Rückhalt des Königs bei den Stammesführern zerbrach.

Danach, im 19. Jahrhundert, war das Gebiet von Afghanistan, bis etwa 1926, Spielball der kolonialen Interessen von Russland und den Briten und der Begriff Afghanistan und Afghanen kam auch in etwa zu der Zeit durch die Briten überhaupt zum ersten mal auf (19. Jahrhundert).

Ab 1933 dann wurde Afghanistan wieder ein unabhängiger Staat, mit einer konstitutionellen Monarchie, die sich bis etwa 1973 halten konnte und die bei der Mehrheit der auf dem Land lebenden Landbevölkerung wegen ihrer Reformen nach westlichen Vorbild auch ehr weniger beliebt war.
1973 stürzten dann die Kommunisten das Königshaus und riefen die Republik aus und versuchten das Land nach kommunistischen Vorbild umzugestalten, was vor allen auf dem Land auf starke Ablehnung, bis hin zu militärischen Widerstand führte und ab 1978 in einen Bürgerkrieg mündete, der dann 1979 zum Einmarsch der Sovjets führte.

Der Rest ist der Geschichte ist  ja mehr oder minder dann geläufig.

Und jetzt kommst du und willst diese Region allen ernstes mit Nationen wie Japan und Iran vergleichen, ehrlich, tut mir ja leid, aber das nur auf Grund des absurden Vergleiches zu belächeln.
Japan und Iran / Persien sind Staaten die auf Jahrhunderte des organisierten Staatswesens und staatlicher Strukturen zurückblicken können und wo schon genauso lange ein ausgeprägtes verbindendes Nationalgefühl besteht!

Das gibt es in Afghanistan quasi auf Grund der Geschichte der Region so nicht, weil es sich nicht entwickeln konnte, und entsprechend konnte sich auch keine staatliche Struktur als übergeordnete Institution und Autorität herausbilden die heute das Vertrauen, Akzeptanz Autorität bei der Mehrheit der Afghanen genießen würde.

Wer in Afghanistan regieren will braucht die Unterstüzung und Billigung der lokalen Stammesführer auf dem Land, das haben die Taliban und haben sie auch die letzten 20 Jahre weitestgehend gehabt.


----------



## Eckism (16. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Frauen und Kinder scheinen nicht zu existieren. Überwiegend junge Männer, die da gerettet werden wollen.


Wie will die Taliban denn sonst ihr Netzwerk weiter ausbauen? Mit Frauen und Kindern sicherlich nicht...
Zumal dort Frauen und Kinder eh Schmutz sind, da heißt es "junge Männer zuerst und danach erstmal nix".


----------



## Sparanus (16. August 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ohne die westliche Intervention 2001 hätten die Taliban und die von ihnen bezahlten und verbündeten Warlords aber recht sicher die Nordallianz geschlagen.


Und die Taliban hätten sich ohne Pakistanische Unterstützung überhaupt soweit ausbreiten können wie sie es taten?
Sie hätten auch gegen die Nordallianz so erfolgreich kämpfen können wie es passiert ist wenn sie nicht Pakistan gehabt hätten?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Japan und Iran / Persien sind Staaten die auf Jahrhunderte des organisierten Staatswesens und staatlicher Strukturen zurückblicken können und wo schon genauso lange ein ausgeprägtes verbindendes Nationalgefühl besteht!


Es sind trotzdem alte Stammesgesellschaften in denen der Zentralstaat lange recht wenig Macht hatte
und grade im Iran ging es auch nie wirklich ohne Gewalt. 
Im Irak haben wir auch die selbe Machtlosigkeit gegen den IS gesehen wie in Afghanistan jetzt gegen die Taliban. Das sind vergleichbare Zustände überall in der Region.

Japan war übrigens ein Beispiel für die verwestlichung fremder Gesellschaften und kein Vergleich zu AFG. Besser aufpassen beim lesen!


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2021)

Trump der Idiot schiebt jetzt Biden die Schuld in die Schuhe: Trump fordert Biden nach Einmarsch der Taliban in Kabul zum Rücktritt auf

Dabei hatte er den Rückzug eingeleitet.


----------



## Andrej (16. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-XfSSv4AyTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2021)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich habe in der Türkische Nachrichten gesehen  wie die Afghanen sich an diese großen US Air Force Flugzeugtransporter festgehalten haben und sind dann reihenweise von Himmel auf Erde gefallen.


Wo liest du sowas denn?


----------



## Tengri86 (16. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo liest du sowas denn?


Nichts gelesen..sondern gesehen.  Türkische Nachrichtensender .


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2021)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Nichts gelesen..sondern gesehen.  Türkische Nachrichtensender .


Aber die müssen das ja irgendwo her haben.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das türkische Fernsehen Reporter und Kameraleute vor Ort hat.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber die müssen das ja irgendwo her haben.
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das türkische Fernsehen Reporter und Kameraleute vor Ort hat.


In der "Blöd" steht es auch: Menschen fallen von fliegenden Flugzeugen

aber auch auf anderen Seiten wenn man googelt.


----------



## Poulton (16. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Im Irak haben wir auch die selbe Machtlosigkeit gegen den IS gesehen wie in Afghanistan jetzt gegen die Taliban.


Seltsam das die Kurden nicht machtlos gegen den IS waren aber das hat den vom Westen hofierten Terrorpaten vom Bosporus nicht gepasst.


----------



## Andrej (16. August 2021)

Mal gucken was die nächsten Monate bringen. Vielleicht muss Deutschland wieder Flüchtlingszentren aufmahne, um die vielen Flüchtlinge unterbringen zu könne. Die Frauen sind natürlich am Arsch in Afghanistan, sie werden nun wider unter dem wahren Islam leben - die freuen sich schon bestimmt ein Loch in den Bauch oder Kopf!


----------



## Sparanus (16. August 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Seltsam das die Kurden nicht machtlos gegen den IS waren aber das hat den vom Westen hofierten Terrorpaten vom Bosporus nicht gepasst.


Du hast meinen Beitrag nicht verstanden.
Es ging mir um die staatlichen Strukturen des Irak.

Die Kurden hatten den Willen zum Kampf.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> In der "Blöd" steht es auch: Menschen fallen von fliegenden Flugzeugen
> 
> aber auch auf anderen Seiten wenn man googelt.


Hab ich inzwischen auch gelesen. Allerdings sehe ich noch nichts ohne Schnitt. Da muss man noch mal abwarten, wie seriös das ist.
Allerdings sind die Menschen natürlich verzweifelt, denn viele haben Angst vor den Taliban.


----------



## Sparanus (16. August 2021)

Ich finde es witzig wie viele behaupten, dass das jetzt eine tolle Situation für die Chinesen ist.

Ich denke es könnte sogar das Gegenteil eintreten...


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich denke es könnte sogar das Gegenteil eintreten...


Mit dem Islam haben sie es ja selber nicht so. Wenn man sich ihre Unterdrückung der Uiguren anguckt.


----------



## Sparanus (16. August 2021)

Ich meine man hört ja oft, dass das ein zweites Vietnam sei.
Aber was ist denn mit Vietnam heute? Man nähert sich wieder den USA an weil man Stress mit China hat
und das mit geringeren kulturellen Unterschieden und selber Staatsideologie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Haste völlig falsch verstanden, was ich meinte.
> Ich meinte, dass es lediglich ca. 40.000 ausländische Kräfte bedurfte, um das Land jahrelang zu "stabilisieren".



Okay. Da war ich in der Tat auf dem komplett falschen Gleis. Allerdings würde ich 40000 ausländische Kräfte mit Jagdbombern, Kampfhubschraubern und schwer gepanzerten Fahrzeugen auch nicht mit zwei Truppen gleichsetzen, von denen die eine mit Technicals und die andere bestenfalls mit überladenen HMVEEs unterwegs ist. Die NATO war zwar unfähig, einen lokal verwurzelten Feind zu besiegen, aber sie war sehr gut darin, ihn in Gegenden ohne vollständigen Bevölkerungsrückhalt an größeren Manövern zu hindern und auf Guerilla- und Terrortaktiken zu begrenzen. Die afghanische Armee hätte es da ungleich schwerer gehabt - wenn sie es versucht hätte.



> Plakatives Beispiel aus einem beliebigen Jahr:
> KdoTrp (4 Mann) auf Patrouille mit einem Zug Afghanen, Feindkontakt, 95% Trefferquote durch KdoTrp, keine eigenen Verluste, aber nach dem Feuergefecht fehlt ca. die Hälfte der Afghanen inkl. Waffen und Fahrzeugen und werden im Nachgang als übergelaufen aufgeklärt...
> Das ist bittere Realität.



Um so schlimmer, dass man unverändert weitergemacht und weiterhin nur große Zahlen ("wir haben XYZ tausend ausgebildet! Wir sind toll!") angestrebt hat, anstatt noch sorgfältiger darauf zu achten, mit wem man eigentlich zusammenarbeitet.



> Diese ganzen Badelatschentypen wollen mehrheitlich gar keine Demokratie.



Keine afghanistanweite, nein. Lokal hatten demokratische Strukturen durchaus Potential (je nach Region allerdings öfters ohne Frauenwahlrecht) und Afghanistan hat sogar schon einmal aus eigener Kraft eine Demokratie hervorgebracht. Das Prinzip ist der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung allemal lieber, als absolutistische Taliban. Aber es ist eben auch ein Vielvölkerland, das eigentlich nur die Ablehnung gegen Fremdherrschaft von außen eint, keine Nation. Nach 40-50 Jahren auch Bürgerkrieg eine akzeptierte Zentralregierung aufzubauen war ... ambitioniert.



> Zynisch:
> Eigentlich sollte man um das Land eine große Trumpmauer bauen und nach 100 Jahren nachschauen, wer noch übrig ist.



Zynischer: Die Taliban würden sie dir hochziehen, wenn du das Baumaterial lieferst.




Threshold schrieb:


> Hab ich inzwischen auch gelesen. Allerdings sehe ich noch nichts ohne Schnitt. Da muss man noch mal abwarten, wie seriös das ist.



Zumindest Aufnahmen von Menschen, die sich auf eine rollenden Galaxy stürzen, sind recht weit verbreitet. Allerdings stehen die eher auf den Klappen des ausgefahrenen Fahrwerks, weil es nirgendwo Haltemöglichkeiten gibt und bei einer Startgeschwindigkeit von 180 km/h oder auch deutlich schneller, je nach Ladung dürfte man so nicht einmal bis zum Pivotpunkt kommen. Videos von zahlreichen, aus größerer Höhe stürzenden Personen würde ich daher nicht pauschal glauben. (Wobei es für die Beurteilung der Lager sicherlich keinen Unterschied macht, ob die Leute sich tatsächlich bis die Luft tragen lassen oder sie es nur machen würden, wenn es irgendwo Griffe gäbe. Verzweifelt genug dafür sind sie auf alle Fälle. Und ich möchte auch nicht in der Haut der Techniker stecken, die die Fahrwerksschächte reinigen müssen. Würden die Amis mehr auf C-130 denn auf C-5 setzen, gäbe es vermutlich schon sehr unappetitliche Aufnahmen vom Boden.)


----------



## Andrej (17. August 2021)

Afghanistan könnte jetzt das Traumland von manch einem Kinderschänder werden! Es gibt schon Gerüchte, dass die Taliban Kinder als Sexsklaven an ihre Kämpfer vergeben! Die Taliban könnten es doch ausbauen, denn so manch einer aus NRW würde bestimmt viel Geld dafür zahlen?!
Traurig, dass das Land zurück ins Mittelalter kehren wird, aber die Menschen wollen es halt so.


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2021)

Ich habe mal all die ganzen Interventionsgeschichten, gleich von welcher Seite, im Geiste Revue passieren lassen.
Außer der Besetzung Nazi-Deutschlands durch Alliierte und UdSSR ist es in keinem einzigen Land gelungen, das politische System der Intervenierenden im jeweiligen Land tatsächlich auch durchzusetzen.
Und wenn man ehrlich ist, ist das in Punkto DDR auch nicht gelungen, kaum war die Besatzungsmacht weg bzw. inaktiv, stürzte das Regime in sich zusammen.
Somit war es wohl der allergrößte Fehler, neben der Jagd auf Terroristen gleichzeitig den Versuch zu unternehmen, das "gastgebende" Land nach Vorstellung der Interventionstruppen umzugestalten.
Insbesondere Afghanistan ist da ja eh ein spezieller Brocken und weder Briten als ehemalige Kolonialmacht als auch die UdSSR konnten ihre Vorstellungen auch nur annähernd umsetzen.

Im Nachhinein betrachtet, wäre es sinniger und billiger gewesen, mit Luftwaffe und Spezialkräften AlKaida zum Erdmittelpunkt zu bomben und dann wieder ganz schnell zu verschwinden.

Da gerade die Diskussion statt findet, huch, das ist alles so überraschend.
War es nicht.
Ganz offiziell im Deutschlandfunk:
Die deutsche Botschaft hat mit Ankündigung der Abzugspläne ab ca. Januar 2021 die Bundesregierung darüber informiert, dass die Afghanischen Streitkräfte schon seit Wochen keinen Sold mehr bekommen und die Taliban von Dorf zu Dorf gehen und jedem, der die Seite wechselt, bar den ausstehenden Sold in die Hand gedrückt hat.
Kein Wunder, dass die meisten Provinzstädte kampflos übergeben wurden.

Es hat nur keiner zugehört...

PS: 
Könnte es sein, dass Aschraf Ghani sich mit eben diesem Geld abgesetzt hat und sich nun am Pool die Sonne auf die Bierplautze brennen lässt, während "sein" Land gerade sozialkulturell aus dem 21. Jahr. ausscheidet und die Bronze-Zeit als Hipp empfindet?


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Könnte es sein, dass Aschraf Ghani sich mit eben diesem Geld abgesetzt hat und sich nun am Pool die Sonne auf die Bierplautze brennen lässt, während "sein" Land gerade sozialkulturell aus dem 21. Jahr. ausscheidet und die Bronze-Zeit als Hipp empfindet?


Er wird ja sicher nicht der einzige der Regierung sein, der geflohen ist. Gibt es da mehr Informationen?


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Videos von zahlreichen, aus größerer Höhe stürzenden Personen würde ich daher nicht pauschal glauben.


In den eher seriösen Medien werden diese "Aufnahmen" nicht gezeigt.
Gibt zwei Möglichkeiten.
1. Man will es nicht zeigen weil verstörende Bilder...
2. FakeNews


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ganz offiziell im Deutschlandfunk:
> Die deutsche Botschaft hat mit Ankündigung der Abzugspläne ab ca. Januar 2021 die Bundesregierung darüber informiert, dass die Afghanischen Streitkräfte schon seit Wochen keinen Sold mehr bekommen und die Taliban von Dorf zu Dorf gehen und jedem, der die Seite wechselt, bar den ausstehenden Sold in die Hand gedrückt hat.
> Kein Wunder, dass die meisten Provinzstädte kampflos übergeben wurden.
> 
> Es hat nur keiner zugehört...


Gestern Abend im Fernsehen, haben sie gesagt, dass diejenigen, welche noch Sold bekommen haben, umgerechnet 60 Euro im Monat verdient haben. Kein Wunder das die  kaum noch eine Moral haben.


----------



## hoffgang (17. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ohne Einmarsch in Afghanistan, kein Einmarsch im Irak.


Das ist einfach keine korrekte Deduktion.
Ohne 9/11 kein Einmarsch in Afghanistan. 
Gute Zusammenfassung in "Plan of Attack" von Bob Woodward.



seahawk schrieb:


> Es wäre ja völlig unerklärbar gewesen, warum man im Irak einmarschiert, wenn OBL in Afghanistan ist.


Das ist korrekt, deswegen musste Afghanistan (unter anderem) aus Sicht der USA 2001 zwingend sein.
Aber das hat den Irak aufgeschoben, nicht aufgehoben. Die erste Reaktion nach 9/11 war, es dem Irak in die Schuhe zu schieben, aber das ging nicht, weil die Verantwortung von Al Qaida & Afghanistan zu offensichtlich war.





__





						Saddam Hussein and al-Qaeda link allegations - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Die USA haben danach versucht den Irak mehrfach zu framen, einmal mit angeblichen Massenvernichtungswaffen und ein weiteres mal mit einer angeblichen Verbindung zu Al Qaida. 



seahawk schrieb:


> Es zeigte sich aber sehr schnell, wo der Fokus der damaligen Regierung lag und das war nicht Afghanistan.


Richtig, also nochmal, wieso behauptest du, Afg hätte nichts mit OBL und Al Qaida zu tun gehabt...


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er wird ja sicher nicht der einzige der Regierung sein, der geflohen ist. Gibt es da mehr Informationen?


Ich habe keine darüber.
Der letzte Twitter Eintrag vom amtierenden Innenminister ist aus 2017.
Allgemein scheint das Kabinett Afghanistans eher ein Schattenkabinett zu sein.
Kaum Infos im Netz darüber und Paschto kann ich nicht lesen.

Edit:
Der Zentralbankchef ist auch abgehauen:




__





						Laden…
					





					twitter.com
				




Im Tweetverlauf an 6 oder 7 Stelle sind ein paar aus dem Kabinett in der VIP-Lounge vom Flughafen zu sehen.
Schätze, die sind alle schon längst weg.


----------



## Sparanus (17. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Außer der Besetzung Nazi-Deutschlands durch Alliierte und UdSSR ist es in keinem einzigen Land gelungen, das politische System der Intervenierenden im jeweiligen Land tatsächlich auch durchzusetzen.


Was? 😅
Japan, Korea (beide Teile), Österreich 

Und wenn man gröber wird kann man noch mehr dazu zählen.


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2021)

Wann wurde Japan Jahrzehnte lang besetzt? Nie...
Wann wurde Südkorea Jahrzehnte lang besetzt? Völlig anderer Vorgang, Stellvertreterkrieg von Supermächten
Wie lange war die Besetzung Österreichs? 10 Jahre, mit Staatsvertrag  Abzug, Neutralität
Ö. sehe ich im Kontext mit dem Anschluss als Themenkreis "Deutschland" an.

Versuche ein Land zu finden, dass von einer anderen Macht längerfristig besetzt wurde und die hernach die Regierungsform des Intervenisten angenommen hat und der Interventist ist glücklich abgezogen.

Belgisch-Kongo, Mali , Kambodscha, Laos, Vietnam, Biafra, Somalia, Kriege um Israel, Libanon, der Kauskasus ....?

Du wirst nix finden...


----------



## Sparanus (17. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wann wurde Japan Jahrzehnte lang besetzt? Nie...


Japan war 6 Jahre besetzt, Deutschland 10. DAS soll jetzt der große Unterschied sein?


compisucher schrieb:


> Versuche ein Land zu finden, dass von einer anderen Macht längerfristig besetzt wurde und die hernach die Regierungsform des Intervenisten angenommen hat und der Interventist ist glücklich abgezogen.


Glücklich abgezogen doch eher selten, der der Interventist das Land ja behalten wollte, ansonsten haben wir doch einige Fälle.


compisucher schrieb:


> Belgisch-Kongo


Kolonien zählen wir jetzt auch?


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kolonien zählen wir jetzt auch?


Ähem...
Es gab in Summe 3 Kongokriege um ein im unabhängiges Land mit 12 Interventisten und 8 Rebellentruppen,
wobei der 2.Kongokrieg mit ca. 3 Mio. Toten der bisher mutmaßlich verlustreichste Krieg nach dem WK II auf der Welt war.
Wenn du das als "Kolonie" bezeichnest, dann nehme ich zu Deiner Gunsten an in einer zynische gemeinten Art, ansonsten müsste ich dir ja Unwissenheit der Militärgeschichte im 20. Jahrhundert attestieren.

Ach so, Japan:
Schau dir mal genau die japanische Verfassung an und tue kund, in wie weit diese von der US-Verfassung abgeleitet ist.
Nominal waren da bis zu 350.000 Truppen im Land, faktisch wurde 5 Jahre lang mit USA und GB gestritten, wie die Verfassung aussehen sollte und der Tenno ohne Gesichtsverlust weiter regieren kann.
Der Tenno hatte in Bezug den Kriegen in China mind. so viel Dreck am Stecken wir Gröfaz,
er blieb dennoch im Amt (de facto jene Person, die den USA und den Alliierten den Krieg erklärte).
Aber alle wussten, wenn der Tenno gestürzt wird, wird dass jap. Volk zur Bestie.
Warum erinnert mich das alles an Hussein oder Gaddafi?


----------



## Andrej (17. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aber alle wussten, wenn der Tenno gestürzt wird, wird dass jap. Volk zur Bestie.
> Warum erinnert mich das alles an Hussein oder Gaddafi?


Der Vergleich hinkt aber, denn der Kaiser war unter der Bevölkerung beliebt. Dagegen hielten sich Hussein und Gaddafi, nur aufgrund des Unterdrükungsapparates, dass sie aufgebaut haben.


----------



## Sparanus (17. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn du das als "Kolonie" bezeichnest, dann nehme ich zu Deiner Gunsten an in einer zynische gemeinten Art


Du hast Belgisch-Kongo geschrieben und nicht nur Kongo. Und natürlich war Belgisch Kongo eine Kolonie!


compisucher schrieb:


> Schau dir mal genau die japanische Verfassung an und tue kund, in wie weit diese von der US-Verfassung abgeleitet ist.


Wie weit ist es denn die unsere?
Sowas wie einen Kanzler gibt es in den USA ja nichtmal, Senat und Bundesrat sind kaum zu vergleichen, das BVerfG und der oberste Gerichtshof ebenfalls nicht, das ganze Rechtssystem ist erheblich anders

Die politische Formung der Bundesrepublik ist eine Fortschreibung der Weimarer Republik und nicht US bestimmt.


compisucher schrieb:


> Der Tenno hatte in Bezug den Kriegen in China mind. so viel Dreck am Stecken wir Gröfaz,


Bezweifle ich mal ganz stark.
Vergleiche es lieber mal mit Italien, die hatten auch einen König.


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt aber, denn der Kaiser war unter der Bevölkerung beliebt. Dagegen hielten sich Hussein und Gaddafi, nur aufgrund des Unterdrükungsapparates, dass sie aufgebaut haben.


Prinzipielle Zustimmung.
Es geht mir aber nicht darum, wie toll die Bevölkerung die jeweiligen Regierenden empfinden, sondern wie stabil das jeweilige Regime ist.
Hintergrund ist meine geostrategische Betrachtung, dass eine Regimeänderung i. d. R. (es mag analog zur Diskussion mit Sparanus mir unbekannte externe stabile Regimeänderungen gegeben haben)  immer nur intern erfolgreich erfolgt.
Das Aufzwingen hat langfristig noch nie was gebracht.
Assimilationen in früheren Jahrhunderten mal nicht betrachtet.

So doof Saddam für unsere westliche Weltanschauung auch gewesen sein mag, er hatte die Region zweifellos (mit Gewalt) stabilisiert.
Das Chaos inkl. IS ist ja erst nach dem Sturz ausgebrochen.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> So doof Saddam für unsere westliche Weltanschauung auch gewesen sein mag, er hatte die Region zweifellos (mit Gewalt) stabilisiert.
> Das Chaos inkl. IS ist ja erst nach dem Sturz ausgebrochen.


Ist ja so ähnlich wie es die Chinesen machen. Wo Minderheiten oder andere Ethnien unterdrückt werden.


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist ja so ähnlich wie es die Chinesen machen. Wo Minderheiten oder andere Ethnien unterdrückt werden.


Ja, und das Prinzip der Nichteinmischung in innere Angelegenheiten gilt.
Die haben keinerlei Probleme, mit den Taliban Wirtschaftsverträge abzuschliessen, so lange kein Einfluss auf deren Minderheiten ausgeübt wird.

@Sparanus:
Unser Disput ist rein akademischer Natur und bringt uns nicht wirklich weiter.
Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass es kein guter Plan für westlich geprägte Demokratien ist, in ein Mittelalterland militärisch zu intervenieren und zu versuchen, die Demokratie extern aufzudrücken?


----------



## Sparanus (17. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass es kein guter Plan für westlich geprägte Demokratien ist, in ein Mittelalterland militärisch zu intervenieren und zu versuchen, die Demokratie extern aufzudrücken?


Das war ja nun nicht der ursprüngliche Plan für AFG, aber hätte man nach 2001 direkt wieder gehen sollen?


----------



## seahawk (17. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist ja so ähnlich wie es die Chinesen machen. Wo Minderheiten oder andere Ethnien unterdrückt werden.


Wobei der Zusammenbruch des Regimes zeigte, dass sich der Schutz von Minderheiten dann nicht zwangsläufig verbessert. Die Jessiden hätten sicherlich Saddam gerne wieder gehabt.


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das war ja nun nicht der ursprüngliche Plan für AFG, aber hätte man nach 2001 direkt wieder gehen sollen?


Na ja, Kern- und Primärziel war ja, AlKaida auszuschalten.
Ironischer Weise hatte es sich der Anführer  im "befreundeten" Pakistan gemütlich gemacht.
Pakistan selbst , und das ganz offen, investiert tonnenweise Geld in die Taliban - tolle Freunde...
Also lief die Aufklärung schief, man hat falsche Freunde und weil man ideologisch die Taliban nicht mag und diese sich dem Zugang verweigert hatten, meinte man, na ja führen wir als Geste guten Willens mal eben die Demokratie ein.
Das Ganze scheiterte am Bakschisch und Korruptionsverhalten der handelnden Personen, den Warlords, den unterschiedlichen Stämmen, letztlich an einer Vielzahl, wenn nicht an allen Afghanen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, so leid mir der einzelne Afghane tut, ja, eigentlich hatten wir von Anfang an nix in diesem Land zu suchen.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wobei der Zusammenbruch des Regimes zeigte, dass sich der Schutz von Minderheiten dann nicht zwangsläufig verbessert. Die Jessiden hätten sicherlich Saddam gerne wieder gehabt.


Ja. Solche Regime unterdrücken und sorgen gleichzeitig dafür, dass keine bürgerkriegsähnlichen Zustände entstehen bzw ersticken diese gleich im Keim.

Die Nazis haben das früher übrigens im ganz großen Stil genauso gemacht.


----------



## Sparanus (17. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Pakistan selbst , und das ganz offen, investiert tonnenweise Geld in die Taliban - tolle Freunde...


Pakistan und die Taliban, das ist eine komische Beziehung.
Die Pakistanis haben ja selbst stellenweise Angst vor den Taliban...


RyzA schrieb:


> Die Nazis haben das früher übrigens im ganz großen Stil genauso gemacht.


Nicht so ganz.
Die Nazis haben ihre inneren Gegner zwar bekämpft, aber es war zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine militärische
Unterdrückung des eigenen Volkes notwendig (wie in der DDR später)


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Pakistan und die Taliban, das ist eine komische Beziehung.
> Die Pakistanis haben ja selbst stellenweise Angst vor den Taliban...


Ja, und ich habe immer noch nicht wirklich kapiert, warum die Pakistanis bzw. deren Militär aktiv die Taliban unterstützen.
Einzige Erklärung wäre, dass Pakistan schon von den Taliban unterwandert ist und die Militärs letztlich auch auf deren Payroll stehen.
Es kommt ja nicht von ungefähr, dass Frau Yousafzai in Pakistan von Talibans beinahe getötet wurde:








						Malala Yousafzai – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Irgendwas läuft da gewaltig schief und es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sich in 10-20 Jahren herausstellen würde, dass die meisten terroristischen Aktivitäten weder vom Irak noch von Afghanistan aus gesteuert wurden sondern eben aus Pakistan.


----------



## seahawk (17. August 2021)

Der Pakistanische Geheimdienst ISI ist so etwas wie der Schöpfer der Taliban.  Die Ideologie ist deckungsgleich.


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Pakistanische Geheimdienst ISI ist so etwas wie der Schöpfer der Taliban.  Die Ideologie ist deckungsgleich.


Was sinngemäßes habe ich auch schon gelesen.
Die Antwort auf: Warum ? kenne ich  nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (17. August 2021)

Nun wir kennen es ja schon aus der deutsche Geschichte, dass das Militär zwar einen Wehrminister von der SPD hat der sein Militär unterstützt, das Militär selbst aber Demokratiefeindliche Kräfte unterstützt die wiederum gegen die eigene Regierung sind und das ganze in einem Teufelskreis endet.


----------



## seahawk (17. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Was sinngemäßes habe ich auch schon gelesen.
> Die Antwort auf: Warum ? kenne ich  nicht.


Im wesentlich strategische Tiefe. Im Kriegsfalle mit Indien, bietet Afghanistan Pakistan Raum um einen Vorstoß im Norden abzupuffern und es Indien unmöglich zu machen Pakistan in 2 Teile zu teilen.


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2021)

Übern Khyber Pass und Co.?
Hoffe, die Pakistani haben genügend Gebirgsjäger für diese Idee...

Aber vom Prinzip her könnte das ein Plan sein, wobei ich mutmaße, dass die sich in dem Falle gegenseitig die A-Bomben und die Ohren hauen.


----------



## Sparanus (17. August 2021)

Alpenfestung, man kennts^^


----------



## Amigo (17. August 2021)

Bitte keine Panik schieben, wegen der Quelle und dem Titel des Videos, darum geht es hier nicht!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1OikuqhiwBA:142

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ab 2:22 ... warum waren wir nochmal 20 Jahre in Afghanistan? Wegen der Taliban oder?
Das sieht der Herr Seibert scheinbar anders... oder wie soll man sich diese Aussagen bitte erklären?

Taliban sind jetzt die guten oder wie? China will ja auch der best Friend werden... wow!


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2021)

Amigo schrieb:


> Ab 2:22 ... warum waren wir nochmal 20 Jahre in Afghanistan? Wegen der Taliban oder?
> Das sieht der Herr Seibert scheinbar anders... oder wie soll man sich diese Aussagen bitte erklären?
> 
> Taliban sind jetzt die guten oder wie? China will ja auch der best Friend werden... wow!


Wir waren in Afghanistan, um Terroristen zu fangen.
Diese Mission ist doch auch erfüllt. Seit Jahren gab es keine Anschläge in westlichen Ländern, die in Afghanistan geplant wurden.
Ergo erklärt der Seibert exakt das, was erreicht wurde.
Dass die Taliban jetzt keine liberalen Demokraten sind, ist offensichtlich, aber das ist eben das Problem der Afghanen.


----------



## Amigo (17. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wir waren in Afghanistan, um Terroristen zu fangen.
> Diese Mission ist doch auch erfüllt. Seit Jahren gab es keine Anschläge in westlichen Ländern, die in Afghanistan geplant wurden.
> Ergo erklärt der Seibert exakt das, was erreicht wurde.
> Dass die Taliban jetzt keine liberalen Demokraten sind, ist offensichtlich, aber das ist eben das Problem der Afghanen.


Das ist deine Ansicht und Schlussfolgerung? Wow... du redest es dir einfach schön, warum auch immer.
Fakt ist, wir waren wegen der Taliban dort, aber hinterher wird es schön geredet, wir wären wegen terroristischer Kräfte vor Ort und nicht wegen der Taliban... 
Und Leute wie du reden es schön... schäm dich bitte!


----------



## Eckism (17. August 2021)

Das westliche Militär war wegen Al Qaida in Afganistan und nicht wegen den Taliban, das hat Biden gestern auch noch mal erklärt.


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2021)

Amigo schrieb:


> Das ist deine Ansicht und Schlussfolgerung? Wow... du redest es dir einfach schön, warum auch immer.
> Fakt ist, wir waren wegen der Taliban dort, aber hinterher wird es schön geredet, wir wären wegen terroristischer Kräfte vor Ort und nicht wegen der Taliban...
> Und Leute wie du reden es schön... schäm dich bitte!


Die Taliban haben nie den Westen angegriffen. Sie haben Terroristen Unterschlupf gewährt. diese Terroristen gibt es nicht mehr.
Da muss ich mir nichts schön reden, das sind die Fakten.
Fakt ist auch, dass man jetzt bestrebt ist, die Afghanen aufzunehmen, die für Deutschland gearbeitet haben.
Fakt ist aber ebenso, dass Deutschland nicht alle Afghanen aufnehmen kann. 
Man kann jetzt fragen, wieso 20 Jahre Aufbau und Ausbildung und Ausrüstung innerhalb von ein paar Wochen den Bach herunter gegangen ist. Offenbar hatte niemand ein Interesse an einem Staat Afghanistan. Da scheinen sich wie immer ein paar die Taschen gefüllt zu haben und sind dann verschwunden.


----------



## Amigo (17. August 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das westliche Militär war wegen Al Qaida in Afganistan und nicht wegen den Taliban, das hat Biden gestern auch noch mal erklärt.


Nur wegen Al Qaida... ich bitte dich. Du machst es dir zu einfach, den Biden und seine (ihm aufgetischten) Ausflüchte vorzuschieben.
Hast scheinbar schon vergessen was der Bush damals sagte...


Threshold schrieb:


> Die Taliban haben nie den Westen angegriffen. Sie haben Terroristen Unterschlupf gewährt. diese Terroristen gibt es nicht mehr.
> Da muss ich mir nichts schön reden, das sind die Fakten.
> Fakt ist auch, dass man jetzt bestrebt ist, die Afghanen aufzunehmen, die für Deutschland gearbeitet haben.
> Fakt ist aber ebenso, dass Deutschland nicht alle Afghanen aufnehmen kann.
> Man kann jetzt fragen, wieso 20 Jahre Aufbau und Ausbildung und Ausrüstung innerhalb von ein paar Wochen den Bach herunter gegangen ist. Offenbar hatte niemand ein Interesse an einem Staat Afghanistan. Da scheinen sich wie immer ein paar die Taschen gefüllt zu haben und sind dann verschwunden.


Die alten Terroristen sind die neuen Terroristen... einfach lächerlich... ob sie Al Qaida heißen oder Taliban, die Bevölkerung zog immer den kürzeren.
Sich die letzten 20 Jahre so einfach schön zu reden, unglaublich...


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2021)

Amigo schrieb:


> Die alten Terroristen sind die neuen Terroristen... einfach lächerlich... ob sie Al Qaida heißen oder Taliban, die Bevölkerung zog immer den kürzeren.
> Sich die letzten 20 Jahre so einfach schön zu reden, unglaublich...


Die Bevölkerung zieht auch den Kürzeren, wenn die Warlords das Land regieren oder wenn Ethnien untereinander Krieg führen.
Worum geht es dir jetzt? 
Willst du alle Afghanen aufnehmen? 
Willst du wieder militärisch eingreifen?


----------



## Eckism (17. August 2021)

Amigo schrieb:


> ... ob sie Al Qaida heißen oder Taliban, die Bevölkerung zog immer den kürzeren.


Ob wir alle Deutsche sind oder alle Nazis ist Dir anscheinemd auch egal...du machst es Dir zu einfach, nicht ich.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2021)

Amigo poltert hier rum und niemand weiß was er überhaupt meint/will. 
Niemand hat hier etwas schön geredet.

Topic:



> Zwei Tage nach ihrem Einmarsch in der afghanischen Hauptstadt Kabul haben die radikalislamischen Taliban das Ende des Krieges und eine allgemeine Amnestie erkündet. "Der Krieg ist zuende", und "jeder" sei begnadigt, sagte Taliban-Sprecher Sabihullah Mudschahid am Dienstag bei einer Pressekonferenz in Kabul. Er kündigte auch an, dass Frauen weiterhin arbeiten gehen dürften, sofern ihre Erwerbstätigkeiten im Einklang mit "den Prinzipien des Islam" stünden.
> 
> Ein anderer Taliban-Sprecher sagte zudem in einem Interview des britischen Senders Sky News, dass Frauen in Afghanistan künftig nicht wieder dazu verpflichtet sein sollten, in der Öffentlichkeit die Ganzkörperbedeckung Burka zu tragen. Auch das Tragen anderer Formen von Schleiern solle erlaubt sein.
> 
> Die Machtübernahme der Taliban schürt bei vielen Afghanen die Furcht, dass die Islamisten eine ähnliche Schreckensherrschaft errichten könnten wie zwischen 1996 und 2001. Damals folgten die Taliban einer extrem rigiden Auslegung der Scharia, des islamischen Rechts. Frauen durften keiner Erwerbstätigkeit nachgehen, Mädchenschulen wurden geschlossen. Die Strafen bei Gesetzesverstößen waren oft grausam. Dieben wurde die Hand abgehackt. Frauen, die des Ehebruchs bezichtigt wurden, wurden zu Tode gesteinigt.


Quelle: Afghanistan-News im Ticker: Taliban verkünden Kriegsende und allgemeine Amnestie

Ob man das alles glauben kann? Vieles bekommt auch gar nicht mit.


----------



## Lotto (17. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ob man das alles glauben kann? Vieles bekommt auch gar nicht mit.



Laut welt.de wollen sie auch Frauen arbeiten und studieren lassen bzw. den Drogenanbau bekämpfen.
Da ist man natürlich erstmal mißtrauisch. Andererseits: warum sollten sie jetzt einfach Lügen verbreiten, die dann eh in den nächsten Wochen auffliegen? Macht halt keinen Sinn, denn niemand macht denen ja deren Führungsanspruch in dem Land mehr streitig, d.h. sie könnten eigentlich jetzt da tun und lassen was sie wollen.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2021)

Also ich glaube den Taliban gar nichts. Aber lasse mich gerne eine besseren belehren.
Das wird man sehen in den nächsten Jahren.


----------



## Rolk (17. August 2021)

Vergesst es . Das dauert ein paar Tage, höchstens wenige Wochen bis die Positionen gefestigt sind, dann geht es los mit Säuberungswellen und Unterdrückung. Das sind immer noch Islamisten.


----------



## Sparanus (17. August 2021)

Nun die Taliban vertreten den selben Islam wie die Saudis und dort haben sich die Zustände auch mäßig zum besseren geändert.

Vielleicht lassen sie Frauen ja tatsächlich studieren, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass es keine Steinigungen, kein auspeitschen etc mehr geben wird.
Frauen einzubeziehen macht einen Staat einfach nur effizienter und wir wissen wie schnell Diktaturen was über Bord werfen wenn es um Effizienz geht.


----------



## Mahoy (17. August 2021)

Die Taliban haben ein stark rückwärtsgewandtes Gesellschaftskonzept, aber sie sind nicht dumm und wissen sehr genau, dass nur der Glaube ihnen nicht ansatzweise den Rückhalt gibt, den sie benötigen, um ihren Vormarsch in eine legitim(isiert)e Führung auszubauen. Die größte Akzeptanz erfahren sie nicht bei Konservativen, sondern bei Leuten, die das Gewurstel der Zentralregierung gründlich satt haben und denen sie versprechen, geordnete Zustände herzustellen - und das ohne Einflussnahme von Besatzern, egal wie freundlich diese aufgetreten sind.

Das jetzige Versprechen einer "Scharia light" passt absolut ins Konzept. Wenn man erst einmal den militärischen Sieg in eine politische Führung umgewandelt hat, kann man aus Sicht der die Zügel immer noch nach und nach straffen.

Und, das sollte man bitte nicht vergessen: Die Taliban sind kein homogener Block, sondern ein Gemenge aus zig Gruppen mit ebenso vielen Interessen, wie Afghanistan aussehen soll - manche davon sind miteinander kompatibel, manche weniger und einige gar nicht. Einige Gruppierungen sind tatsächlich geradezu "liberal" zu nennen, insbesondere wenn man als Maßstab anblegt, wie gut sich die westliche Welt sich mit gewissen arabischen Ländern arrangiert hat.

Daraus ergibt sich die bizarre Situation, dass diese Gruppen in ihren jeweiligen zentralen Einflussgebieten gänzlich andere Vorstellungen umsetzen werden - eine gemeinsames Auftreten gibt es nur dort, wo auch ein gemeinschaftlicher Einsatz nötig war, also zum Beispiel in der Hauptstadt. Die Taliban wollen gar kein zentralistisches Regierungskonzept - die von ihnen zu schaffende Regierung wird das Sprachrohr nach außen, aber ansonsten macht da jeder seins in seiner Ecke.

Für die Afghanen wird also vieles davon abhängen, wie freizügig sie sich innerhalb des Landes bewegen können. Es ist jedoch absehbar, dass die Steinzeit-Islamisten unter den Taliban nicht zulassen werden, dass ihre unattraktiven Gebiete personell ausbluten.


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2021)

Was ich im Moment ein wenig bei unserem Außenminister vermisse (neben gefühlt 9.543 anderen Dingen):
Ein herzliches Dankeschön an die Regierung von Usbekistan, dass die es überhaupt ermöglichen, eine Luftbrücke aufzubauen.
Unbedarft irgendwelcher existierender Verträge oder Vereinbarungen ist es nicht selbstverständlich, Ressourcen bzw.  den Flughafen von Taschkent zu Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und, das sollte man bitte nicht vergessen: Die Taliban sind kein homogener Block, sondern ein Gemenge aus zig Gruppen mit ebenso vielen Interessen, wie Afghanistan aussehen soll - manche davon sind miteinander kompatibel, manche weniger und einige gar nicht. Einige Gruppierungen sind tatsächlich geradezu "liberal" zu nennen, insbesondere wenn man als Maßstab anblegt, wie gut sich die westliche Welt sich mit gewissen arabischen Ländern arrangiert hat.


In Israel gibt es ja auch nicht nur die palästinensischen Teroristen sondern Hamas und Fatah.
Wobei das wohl noch wesentlich überschaubarer ist als in Afghanistan.


----------



## Eckism (17. August 2021)

Unser Lappenverein...ähh die Bundeswehr hat sich mit dem ersten Evakuierungsflug auch wieder mit Ruhm um sich geworfen...7 Personen VIP Flug.
Die USA ballern die Flieger bis unters Dach voll, die Deutschen verschwenden Zeit...wie seit Jahren in so ziemlich jeglicher Angelegenheit.


----------



## FetterKasten (17. August 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Unser Lappenverein...ähh die Bundeswehr hat sich mit dem ersten Evakuierungsflug auch wieder mit Ruhm um sich geworfen...7 Personen VIP Flug.
> Die USA ballern die Flieger bis unters Dach voll, die Deutschen verschwenden Zeit...wie seit Jahren in so ziemlich jeglicher Angelegenheit.


Das ist einfach gesagt, wenn man ein bischen TV schaut, aber die Umstände nicht kennt. 

Die USA haben zwar viele mitgenommen,  dafür sind aber auch ein paar dabei drauf gegangen,  weil sie auch mit rein wollten.
Da hätte es in Deutschland auch nen super Shitstorm gegeben, warum die Piloten weitergerollt und gestartet sind und in Kauf genommen haben, dass welche überfahren oder runtergefallen/erstickt sind.


----------



## Sparanus (18. August 2021)

Ecksim die USA kontrollieren Luftraum und Flughafen.
Die eine Maschine war nur so voll weil die Option war a) Waffengewalt gegen diese Menschen oder b) sie mitnehmen.
Als wir gelandet sind waren auf dem Gelände schlicht und einfach nicht so viele Menschen.


----------



## pedi (18. August 2021)

was geht es deutschland und die deutschen poliliker eigentlich an, was die da machen?
ich versteh dieses ganze gezänke nicht. die deutschen soldaten sind weg, ebenso die amerikanischen.
es geht doch deutschland u.a. absolut nichts an, wer wie jetzt an der macht ist.


----------



## Eckism (18. August 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Das ist einfach gesagt, wenn man ein bischen TV schaut, aber die Umstände nicht kennt.
> 
> Die USA haben zwar viele mitgenommen,  dafür sind aber auch ein paar dabei drauf gegangen,  weil sie auch mit rein wollten.
> Da hätte es in Deutschland auch nen super Shitstorm gegeben, warum die Piloten weitergerollt und gestartet sind und in Kauf genommen haben, dass welche überfahren oder runtergefallen/erstickt sind.


Man muss ja keine 640 Leute mitnehmen, aber 7 Leute für ein großes Flugzeug ist dann doch etwas lächerlich.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ecksim die USA kontrollieren Luftraum und Flughafen.
> Die eine Maschine war nur so voll weil die Option war a) Waffengewalt gegen diese Menschen oder b) sie mitnehmen.
> Als wir gelandet sind waren auf dem Gelände schlicht und einfach nicht so viele Menschen.


Auf dem Flughafengelände sind da sicherlich noch ein paar Leutchen gewesen, die aus Kabul raus wollten...ist schlecht vorstellbar, das Tags zuvor noch Hunderter/Tausende wollten und am Tag danach keiner mehr Bock hat.


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Auf dem Flughafengelände sind da sicherlich noch ein paar Leutchen gewesen, die aus Kabul raus wollten...ist schlecht vorstellbar, das Tags zuvor noch Hunderter/Tausende wollten und am Tag danach keiner mehr Bock hat.


Hier ist ein mögliche Erklärung: Warum nur sieben Menschen ausgeflogen wurden


----------



## Eckism (18. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hier ist ein mögliche Erklärung: Warum nur sieben Menschen ausgeflogen wurden


Achso...wenn sie nur auf einem anderen Bereich landen dürfen/können ist das natürlich blöd. 
Trotzdem ein Unding, das dann die Amis die Leute nicht irgendwie in Bussen oder so da flott hinfahren, zumindest die Leute am Flughafen kann man ha noch irgendwie raisbringen.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Was ich im Moment ein wenig bei unserem Außenminister vermisse (neben gefühlt 9.543 anderen Dingen):
> Ein herzliches Dankeschön an die Regierung von Usbekistan, dass die es überhaupt ermöglichen, eine Luftbrücke aufzubauen.
> Unbedarft irgendwelcher existierender Verträge oder Vereinbarungen ist es nicht selbstverständlich, Ressourcen bzw.  den Flughafen von Taschkent zu Verfügung zu stellen.


Ich würde wetten, dass sie dafür Geld bekommen.


----------



## compisucher (18. August 2021)

Na ja, ich denke, die absichernden US-Soldaten stehen da in der prallen Sonne mit Adrenalin im Blut und müssen abwägen,  wer darf näherkommen oder nicht.
Immerhin besteht die reale Gefahr, dass unter den Tausenden von Flüchtlingen  auch ein paar Typen mit Waffen oder Sprengstoffgürteln herumlungern und auf ihre Chance warten, ein par US-Boys mitzunehmen.
Wenn die BW-Maschine effektiv nur 30 min. Zeit hatte, dann ist das wirklich nicht viel.


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde wetten, dass sie dafür Geld bekommen.


Klar bekommen die Geld dafür, schon seit ein paar  Jahren.
Die Türkei, man erinnere sich, hatte ja irgendwann ihre Drehscheibe  der NATO  verweigert.
Initial wegen Syrien, effektiv aber auch für Afghanistan.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Immerhin besteht die reale Gefahr, dass unter den Tausenden von Flüchtlingen auch ein paar Typen mit Waffen oder Sprengstoffgürteln herumlungern und auf ihre Chance warten, ein par US-Boys mitzunehmen.


Das glaube ich nicht. Die Taliban werden alles daran setzen, keinen Krieg mit den Amerikanern anzufangen. Am ende bleiben sie da und die Taliban wollen ja, dass sie wegfliegen.
Sie hindern die Leute zum Flughafen zu kommen, den Flughafen selbst werden sie aber in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## compisucher (18. August 2021)

Die Taliban sind aber kein homogener Haufen.
Sie versprechen aktuell auch auf der VK, dass alle (zunächst) in Ruhe gelassen werden.
Die ersten Interviews auf dem Deutschlandfunkt mit in D. gelandeten berichten aber jetzt schon von Entführungen von Frauen , Wohnungsdurchsuchungen, Jagd auf Helfer und willkürlichen Festnahmen. 
Da gibt genug Vollkoffer bei denen, die tatsächlich die Worte von irgendeinem arabischen Ministammanführer vor 2000 Jahren für wahr nehmen, das wenn sie als Märtyrer sterben , 99 Jungfrauen im Himmel auf sie warten.


----------



## Eckism (18. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> ...das wenn sie als Märtyrer sterben , 99 Jungfrauen im Himmel auf sie warten.


Das hab ich mich schon oft gefragt...kommen nach nem Monat dann wieder 99 Jungfrauen?
Einmal gedengelt ist es ja keine Jungfrau mehr...und die Ewegigkeit ist halt schon nen bissel mehr als nen Monat.
Ich glaub, die hinterfragen das überhaupt nicht.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. August 2021)

Immer der Reihe nach....

Afghanische Ortskräfte verkleiden sich als Bier, um von Deutschland gerettet zu werden​


----------



## Sparanus (18. August 2021)

Nun in Kabul stehen genug NATO Truppen um den Taliban jedenfalls lokal den Hals umzudrehen und das wissen die.


----------



## compisucher (18. August 2021)

Ja, das ist schon komisch.
Ich respektiere durchaus alle Glaubensrichtungen, aber man muss sich bei *allen* Weltreligionen erst einmal bewußt sein, dass das Geschichten vom Lagerfeuer kurz nach der Steinzeit waren.
Die Menschen damals konnten sich vieles nicht erklären und projizierten ihre Umwelterfahrungen in göttliche Bestimmung.
Ob das dann evolutionär eine ganze Götterschar al la Griechenland/Römer oder eine monotheistische war, spielt letztlich keine Rolle.
Ich nehme dem guten alten Mohamed durchaus ab, dass er Visionen in Trance or whatever gehabt hat diese fleissig niederschreiben ließ und den Leute in harscher Wüstenumgebung einen göttllichen Halt gegeben hat.
Aber alles beruhte auf einem Sozialbild längts vergangener Tage, als die Leutz im Schnitt nur 30 Jahre alt wurden und für alle es normal war, schon mit 15 oder so Familien gründen zu müssen.
Aber die naturwissenschaftliche Realität ist nun mal eine andere und wir sind im 21. Jahrhundert.
Wenn es blöd läuft, sind diese besagten fiktiven Jungfrauen im fiktiven Himmel eben auch schon gleichgestellt und der Märtyrer darf zu deren Entlastung den ganzen Tag den Staubsauger schwingen ...
OK, das war jetzt zynisch....


----------



## Eckism (18. August 2021)

Man kann ja gegen die Islamisten sagen was man will, aber die Leben ihren Glauben...die Christen kommen ja auch ins Paradies oder sowas, für die ist das sterben aber trotzdem shice.
Ich raff "Glauben" überhaupt nicht, aber wem das Spaß macht, soll er halt, aber Ungläubige in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2021)

Nitzsche hat  mal gesagt "Glauben versetzt Berge wo keine Berge sind" . 

Ich finde auch das jeder glauben soll woran er will, solange er Andersdenkende in Ruhe läßt. Oder gar nicht glauben. Das ist jedem selber überlassen.

Und was die Taliban  so machen, widerspricht eigentlich auch dem Glauben wie er meines Wissens im Koran steht. Da steht bestimmt nicht drin, dass man einfach andere Menschen quälen, verstümmeln und ermorden soll. Und bestimmt auch nicht das man sein Geld mit Drogen verdienen soll. Geschweige denn diese konsumieren.


----------



## Mahoy (18. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Taliban sind aber kein homogener Haufen.
> Sie versprechen aktuell auch auf der VK, dass alle (zunächst) in Ruhe gelassen werden.
> Die ersten Interviews auf dem Deutschlandfunkt mit in D. gelandeten berichten aber jetzt schon von Entführungen von Frauen , Wohnungsdurchsuchungen, Jagd auf Helfer und willkürlichen Festnahmen.
> Da gibt genug Vollkoffer bei denen, die tatsächlich die Worte von irgendeinem arabischen Ministammanführer vor 2000 Jahren für wahr nehmen, das wenn sie als Märtyrer sterben , 99 Jungfrauen im Himmel auf sie warten.


Eben. Ich halte jede Wette: Wenn der Westen sich aus Afghanistan raushält, geht der Krieg dort trotzdem weiter, und zwar zwischen den jetzigen Siegern und denen, die "neutral" geblieben sind.

Jeder, der dort mehr als ein Dutzend Männer unter dem gemeinsamen "Taliban"-Label (Unter dem gab's nämlich Geld,  Ausrüstung und militärische Unterstützung der anderen Gruppen ...) befehligt hat, sieht sich jetzt schon als legitimer Regionalfürst, Warlord oder was auch immer auf genau dem Fleckchen Erde, über das er gerade Kontrolle hat.  Und die wird man nicht aufgeben, sondern eher - je nach Stärke - versuchen, den Einflussbereich noch zu vergrößern, was natürlich zu Lasten des Nachbarn geht, und ob der auch ein Taliban ist, interessiert dann nicht mehr.

Und was das gemeinsame Kalifat angeht,  wird nicht nur hierzulande häufig der Fehler gemacht, dort moderne Regierungs- und Kommandostrukturen zu vermuten. Tatsächlich ist bzw. wird das eher so etwas wie das "Heilige Islamische Reich afghanischer Nation" mit einer Art Fürsten- und/oder Ältestenrat in Kabul, wo man sich zentral die Fehde erklären und Blutrachen auswerten kann, aber sich trotzdem (!) gegenseitig der unbedingten Bündnistreue gegen Fremde versichert.

Auch deutsche Medien versuchen ja, aus einzelnen Aussagen und Handlungen der Taliban zu erkennen, wohin der Kurs geht, aber das kann man meines Erachtens vergessen. Wenn Kommandeur Karim in seiner Ecke "Verräter" zusammentreibt und schon mal vorsorglich Frauen und Mädchen in Burkas steckt, während Kommandeur Rahman in seiner Ecke großzügige Amnestie und Freiheiten verspricht, ist das überhaupt kein Widerspruch, sondern die praktische Realität. Und auch wenn sich ein Großteil der Kommandeure (vorerst) auf den Kurs von Rahman geeinigt haben sollte, ist das für Karim immer noch kein Hinderungsgrund.

Allein die Zeit wird zeigen, welcher Kurs sich durchsetzt und wie ernst welcher überhaupt gemeint war.


----------



## Sparanus (18. August 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und was das gemeinsame Kalifat angeht


Emirat

Ein Kalifat hat den Anspruch alle Muslime zu vertreten, den haben die Taliban nicht, der IS aber schon.


----------



## compisucher (18. August 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man kann ja gegen die Islamisten sagen was man will, aber die Leben ihren Glauben...die Christen kommen ja auch ins Paradies oder sowas, für die ist das sterben aber trotzdem shice.
> Ich raff "Glauben" überhaupt nicht, aber wem das Spaß macht, soll er halt, aber Ungläubige in Ruhe lassen.


Jedem sein pläsier...
Die grundlegende Verschiedenheit der Gedankenwelten dürfte es auch so schwer machen, überhaupt auf einen gemeinsamen Verständnisnenner in z. B. Verhandlungen oder Gesprächen mit den Taliban zu kommen.
Aber:
Diese können nicht erwarten, dass wir die alleinig "Verständnisvollen" sind.
Ihre Weltanschauung ist zu 100% divers zu der Unsrigen und wir müssen jetzt nicht die Islamversteher abgeben.
Man kann darauf eingehen, die berechtigte Erwartungshaltung von uns aber muss sein, dass genau so viel Verständnis wie erwartet unseren Positionen entgegengebracht werden müssen.
Wenn dann auf Augenhöhe und pragmatisch.


----------



## Eckism (18. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nitzsche hat  mal gesagt "Glauben versetzt Berge wo keine Berge sind" .


Nen Bagger versetzt auch Berge...ich finde Bagger cool, aber anbeten tu ich se auch nicht.


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2021)

Ein enttäuschter Bundeswehr Soldat macht seinem Ärger Luft:"Der Frust ist riesig": Ein Bundeswehr-Soldat berichtet über die schwierige Rettung afghanischer Ortskräfte

Die Bundeswehr wollte wohl schon viel eher evakuieren. Aber die Bundesregierung hat bis zum Schluß gezögert.


----------



## FetterKasten (18. August 2021)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gabs da auch schon vor nem Jahr oder so ne Reportage bei den öffentlich Rechlichen, wo Ortskräfte interviewt wurden und sich im Stich gelassen fühlten und genau das Jetzige vorausgesagt wurde.

Ich glaub das konnte so ziemlich JEDE Person erhahnen, die halbwegs dort involviert war.
Nur unsere Politiker stellen das jetzt wieder so da, als konnte man vieles nicht wissen.

Wenn man sich das jetzt aus Soldatensicht vorstellt, dafür sein Leben riskiert zu haben oder es sogar verloren zu haben und jetzt wurde alles in den Sand gesetzt...
Bestärkt mich nur in der Meinung niemals irgendwas mit Militär am Hut haben zu wollen und auch jedem nur davon abraten würde. Man wird von Deppen regiert und muss dafür den Dreck ausbaden.
Von wirklichen Verteidigungs- und Abschreckungsarbeiten mal abgesehen.


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=daBsinJR1no

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und noch etwas anderes: wußtet ihr das schon das damals mehr US-Soldaten durch Selbstmord gestorben sind als im gesamten Vietnamkrieg? Weil sie als sie nach Hause gekommen sind von der Gesellschaft verachtet wurden.

Soldaten verdienen mehr Respekt. Die halten ihren Kopf hin und machen die Drecksarbeit.
Die können nichts für die Fehlentscheidungen der Politiker .


----------



## Eckism (18. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Soldaten verdienen mehr Respekt. Die halten ihren Kopf hin und machen die Drecksarbeit.
> Die können nichts für die Fehlentscheidungen der Politiker .


Kommt drauf an, welche Beweggründe man hat Soldat zu sein. Mir fällt momentan kein sinnvoller ein.
Ich halte es auch für vorgeschobene Argumente von Soldaten, das sie was "bewirken" wollen....wird ja keiner so blöd sein und sagen, "die Kohle ist geil" oder "rumballern fetzt".

Ich wollte z.B. keine Handpuppe der Regierung sein und mein Leben für irgend einen Quatsch riskieren, den sich irgend ein Sesselfurzer ausgedacht hat.
 Das hab ich schon vor der Musterung entschieden und mich ausmustern lassen. Würde ich meine Familie/Bekannte im Notfall verteidigen? Natürlich...mit allen Mitteln die mir zur Verfügung stehen, dazu muss man sich nicht Soldat nennen.


----------



## Sparanus (18. August 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> "die Kohle ist geil" oder "rumballern fetzt".


Kommt vor, sagt natürlich keiner bei der Bewerbung und man trifft das dann doch eher bei denen die keine Verantwortung als bei Offizieren.
Aber was soll man sagen, wenn die ihren Job gut machen und nicht grade gegen die FDGO sind (Rechtsextreme etc) sollen sie doch nur wegen der Kohle dabei sein.


Eckism schrieb:


> Ich wollte z.B. keine Handpuppe der Regierung sein und mein Leben für irgend einen Quatsch riskieren, den sich irgend ein Sesselfurzer ausgedacht hat.


Was wäre gewesen, wenn die Engländer 1940 so gedacht hätten?
Oder Israel schon zig mal in seiner Geschichte, klar kannst du dich hinter deiner Tür mit einer Waffe verstecken, deine Familie schützt du damit aber nicht effektiv.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Was wäre gewesen, wenn die Engländer 1940 so gedacht hätten?
> Oder Israel schon zig mal in seiner Geschichte, klar kannst du dich hinter deiner Tür mit einer Waffe verstecken, deine Familie schützt du damit aber nicht effektiv.


Den Unterschied zwischen einer Freiwilligenarmee in Zeiten von fragwürdigen Abenteuern all over the world und einer Wehrpflichtigenarmee in tatsächlichen Kriegszeiten sollte doch gerade dir bewusst sein, oder?


----------



## Sparanus (19. August 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Den Unterschied zwischen einer Freiwilligenarmee in Zeiten von fragwürdigen Abenteuern all over the world und einer Wehrpflichtigenarmee in tatsächlichen Kriegszeiten sollte doch gerade dir bewusst sein, oder?


Die Wehrpflicht in UK wurde jeweils erst *während *der Kriege eingeführt.

Und dir sollte es bewusst sein, dass wir unsere Wehrpflichtigen in Deutschland nie in Auslandseinsätze gezwungen haben.

Das war im übrigen auch nicht die Frage, es ging darum warum man Soldat sein sollte.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, welche Beweggründe man hat Soldat zu sein. Mir fällt momentan kein sinnvoller ein.
> Ich halte es auch für vorgeschobene Argumente von Soldaten, das sie was "bewirken" wollen....wird ja keiner so blöd sein und sagen, "die Kohle ist geil" oder "rumballern fetzt".


Klar es gibt auch welche die das nur wegen der Kohle machen.


Eckism schrieb:


> Ich wollte z.B. keine Handpuppe der Regierung sein und mein Leben für irgend einen Quatsch riskieren, den sich irgend ein Sesselfurzer ausgedacht hat.
> Das hab ich schon vor der Musterung entschieden und mich ausmustern lassen. Würde ich meine Familie/Bekannte im Notfall verteidigen? Natürlich...mit allen Mitteln die mir zur Verfügung stehen, dazu muss man sich nicht Soldat nennen.


Ich habe meinen Wehrdienst geleistet aber verpflichten war auch nicht so mein Ding. Weil ich die Befürchtung hatte ins Ausland geschickt zu werden. Deswegen konnte mich  das Geld nicht locken.

Aber die Bundeswehr ist ja  nicht nur in Kriegs/Kampfeinsätzen, sondern hilft auch in anderen Krisen. Hilfseinsätze bei Naturkatastrophen (im In - und Ausland), Coronahilfe,  usw. Der viel größere Teil besteht aus humanitären Einsätzen.

Topic: Gysi: "Die komplette Bundesregierung sollte zurücktreten"

Gestern Abend bei Maischberger hat er das auch gesagt. Die FDP fordert auch Rücktritte.
Die Journalisten meinten aber das so etwas vor der anstehenden Bundestagswahl unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## Mahoy (19. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Emirat
> 
> Ein Kalifat hat den Anspruch alle Muslime zu vertreten, den haben die Taliban nicht, der IS aber schon.


Ein Emirat ist eine Staats-/Regierungsform, das Kalifat eine Würde mit besonderem Machtanspruch über das Staatsgebiet hinaus. Ungefähr so, wie der Papst das Staatsoberhaupt des Vatikan und parallel das religiöse Oberhaupt aller Katholiken ist.

Damals hatten die Taliban auch ein Emirat konstituiert, dennoch betitelte sich Mullah Omar als "Anführer der Gläubigen" (أَمِير ٱلْمُؤْمِنِين), nahm also praktisch die  Kalifenwürde für sich in Anspruch, die ihm formal schon allein deshalb nicht zusteht, weil er meines Wissens nicht vom Propheten abstammte.

Die Taliban setzen sich aus streng religiös-nationalistischen und gemäßigt religiösen, aber um so stärker nationalistischen Kräften zusammen. Wenn sich erstere durchsetzen, kann man die Tage zählen, bis sich jemand, der den grünen Turban tragen darf, dort das Kalifat ausruft. Natürlich auch ein wenig abhängig davon, wie sehr man mit  anderen, insbesondere den arabischen Emiraten, auf Konfrontationskurs gehen möchte.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ein enttäuschter Bundeswehr Soldat macht seinem Ärger Luft:"Der Frust ist riesig": Ein Bundeswehr-Soldat berichtet über die schwierige Rettung afghanischer Ortskräfte
> 
> Die Bundeswehr wollte wohl schon viel eher evakuieren. Aber die Bundesregierung hat bis zum Schluß gezögert.


Es war Anfang Mai letzten Jahres, als ich eine Analyse mit abgezeichnet habe, deren Auftraggeber ein gewisses Bundesministerium war. Wir haben uns zwar zeitlich auch um knapp fünf Wochen verschätzt, aber ansonsten stand da genau das drin, was man jetzt in den Medien verfolgen kann.

Unsere Regierung hat schon gezögert, bevor die Sache losging, aber Ereignisse schon längst absehbar waren. Sicher hatten und haben wir genug Probleme vor der eigene Haustür, aber ein paar Beschlüsse, damit die Bundeswehr im Falle des Falles humanitär (!) handlungsfähig ist, hätte man trotzdem fassen können. Die Evakuierung von Assets beispielsweise braucht man - streng betrachtet - nicht einmal im Parlament durchdiskutieren, sondern lediglich, welchen Status die Evakuierten dann hierzulande genau haben. Dazu hätten sich im Idealfall die Annegret, der Horst und der Heiko nur mal mit 1,50 Abstand auf ein Mineralwasser treffen und grob die Eckpunkte festnageln müssen.


----------



## Sparanus (19. August 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> die Annegret, der Horst und der Heiko nur mal mit 1,50 Abstand auf ein Mineralwasser treffen und grob die Eckpunkte festnageln müssen.


Aber scheinbar war die Annegret die einzige die dahinter stand.

Interessant:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1427525980462231583

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2021)

> Nach dem Bekanntwerden von Transportflügen der katarischen Luftwaffe für die Taliban fordern Politiker Konsequenzen für die geplante Austragung der Fußball-Weltmeisterschaft im nächsten Jahr im Emirat am Golf. "Sollte Katar die Taliban unterstützen oder deren Schreckensherrschaft anerkennen, dann muss es Konsequenzen geben", sagte der außenpolitische Sprecher der FDP-Bundestagsfraktion, Bijan Djir-Sarai, der "Bild"-Zeitrung. Er betonte, für ihn sei "die Vorstellung, dass Taliban-Unterstützer eine Fußball-Weltmeisterschaft ausrichten und sich als modernes Land profilieren, unerträglich".
> 
> Ähnlich äußerte sich Tobias Lindner, Sprecher für Sicherheitspolitik der Grünen im Bundestag. Mit Blick auf die von Katar genutzte Transportmaschine vom Typ Boeing C-17 "Globemaster" zur Beförderung des Taliban-Führers Mullah Abdul Ghani Baradar nach Kandahar am Dienstag sagte Lindner: "Es sind verschreckende Bilder, wenn Katar mit dem gleichen Flugzeugtyp Taliban nach Afghanistan fliegt, während die USA von dort aus ihre Bürger nach Katar evakuieren." Für Lindner sind die Bilder jedoch keine Überraschung und zeige erneut, "welch falsche Entscheidung die WM-Vergabe dorthin war". Auch am Mittwoch flog die Luftwaffe Katars offenbar laut "Bild" im Dienste der Taliban zwischen dem Golf-Emirat und der südafghanischen Metropole Kandahar, die als "Geburtsort der Taliban" in den frühen 1990er Jahren gilt.


Quelle: Politiker gegen Fußball-WM in Katar wegen Taliban-Konflikt

Dann sollte Deutschland außerdem noch seine Waffenlieferungen nach Saudi Arabien stoppen!

Aus der Sendung von gestern Abend





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hvhfuk3H7Fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gysi und die Linken waren schon immer gegen einen Kriegseinsatz der Bundeswehr in Afghanistan.
Röttgen hätte lieber länger eine militärische Besetzung gesehen.


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Röttgen hätte lieber länger eine militärische Besetzung gesehen.


Aber wozu? Man hätte auch 20 weitere Jahre in Afghanistan verbringen können. Es hätte nichts geändert.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wozu? Man hätte auch 20 weitere Jahre in Afghanistan verbringen können. Es hätte nichts geändert.


Ja eben. Das war ja auch die Argumentation von Gysi.
Es hätte nie einen richtigen Zeitpunkt gegeben.


----------



## Andrej (19. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Politiker gegen Fußball-WM in Katar wegen Taliban-Konflikt
> 
> Dann sollte Deutschland außerdem noch seine Waffenlieferungen nach Saudi Arabien stoppen!
> 
> ...



Ich kann den Röttgen überhaupt nicht leiden. Man kann sich den Schwachsinn den er meistens von sich gibt kaum anhören! Wir sollen dort nicht für immer bleiben, aber so lange es nötig ist - was für Afghanistan immer bedeutet. Die UdSSR ist in Afghanistan einmarschiert um das Land in seinen Machtbereich einzuglieder! Was vollkommener Schwachsinn ist, da die UdSSR sehr lange zögerte den Kommunisten in Afghanistan zu helfen.
Die Sowjetunion hatte damals die selbe Befürchtung und Problem wie das heutige Russland - eine radikal islamische Revolution an seiner Grenze wo 60 Millionen Muslime leben und in Russland leben heute selbst ca. 20 Millionen.


----------



## Yuyevon (19. August 2021)

Ich denke, dass der Einsatz völlig sinnlos war. Wenn wir - und andere - dort für 20 Jahre Truppen stationieren und die gesamten Errungenschaften innerhalb von Wochen verschwinden, stellt sich für mich einfach nicht mehr die Frage, ob es ein sinnhafter Einsatz war.. Auch wenn es böse klingt, dann sollen die dort die Macht übernehmen. Wenn alle qualifizierten Leute von dort fliehen, bleibt eh nichts mehr übrig. Außerdem scheint die Taliban kaum Geldmittel zur Verfügung zu haben. Es bleibt also spannend, ob sich das System nicht am Ende selbst zerlegt.


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja eben. Das war ja auch die Argumentation von Gysi.
> Es hätte nie einen richtigen Zeitpunkt gegeben.


Man hätte die Terroristen vertreiben und dann wieder gehen sollen. Also maximal 6 Monate.
Bin Laden war eh das Problem der Amerikaner und Afghanistan kannst du nicht mal ebenso demokratisieren.
Sowas muss immer von der Gesellschaft selbst ausgehen. Erzwingen kann man nichts.


----------



## RtZk (19. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber scheinbar war die Annegret die einzige die dahinter stand.
> 
> Interessant:
> 
> ...



Wieso verbreitet man so einen Unsinn eigentlich weiter?
Das Flugzeug hatte nur 30min Zeit bis zum Start und mehr Leute waren schlicht nicht da und die Amis haben weitere auch nicht einfach so durchgelassen. Das eigentliche Ziel nämlich erst mal eine gewisse Zahl an Soldaten und sonstigem Personal abzuladen zur Sicherung und letztendlich um dafür zu sorgen, dass ab da an auch genügend Personen bereit stehen um in die wartenden Flugzeuge einzusteigen wurde erreicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wozu? Man hätte auch 20 weitere Jahre in Afghanistan verbringen können. Es hätte nichts geändert.



Man hätte einen Flughafen dauerhaft halten sollen, eine Flugsverbotszone einrichten und das Land vollständig von der Außenwelt abkapseln. So nimmt man sich eine einfache Möglichkeit für eine womöglich in Zukunft erneuert notwendige Intervention.
So wird sich jetzt wieder in aller Ruhe der Al Kaida Abschaum ansiedeln können und die nächsten großen Anschlägen werden nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.
Dass der Großteil der Truppen das Land verlässt war richtig aber alle ist einfach nur falsch und dumm und hat nur etwas mit der hohlen Agenda von Biden zu tun.
Jetzt fangen die naive westlichen Staaten auch noch an öffentlich mit den Taliban verhandeln zu wollen, mit denjenigen die viele Soldaten auf dem Gewissen haben und die NATO viele Milliarden gekostet haben.


----------



## Sparanus (19. August 2021)

RtZk schrieb:


> Das Flugzeug hatte nur 30min Zeit bis zum Start und mehr Leute waren schlicht nicht da und die Amis haben weitere auch nicht einfach so durchgelassen.


Du solltest dringend anfangen zu lesen bevor du den Mist ins Forum kotzt!

Ja es waren nur 7 Leute da weil nicht mehr von den USA reingelassen wurden.

Aber lies mal weiter, dann weißt du warum nicht mehr von den USA durchgelassen worden sind.

Tipp: Es lag nicht an der Bundeswehr oder am BMVg

Auch interessant:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1427944031997267970

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (19. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Oligarchen im Westen würden sofort auch die Taliban hier einmarschieren lassen, wenn der Gewinn stimmt. Am Ende ging es nie um die Menschen in Afghanistan, OBL oder unsere Sicherheit, es ging um Geld und die Interessen der Oligarchen.


Genauso ist es, Top-Beitrag. Danke!



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja...
> Und was hat das jetzt mit Afg zu tun, von dem du behauptet hattest, es wäre nie um OBL gegangen?


Bin Laden wurde nicht mal angeklagt, geschweige denn irgendwelche Beweise vorgelegt. Sogar Videos wurden absichtlich falsch übersetzt.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ja. Wie sich im nachhinein herausstellte.


Nein, man wusste schon vorher, dass es eine Lüge war.


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2021)

RtZk schrieb:


> Dass der Großteil der Truppen das Land verlässt war richtig aber alle ist einfach nur falsch und dumm und hat nur etwas mit der hohlen Agenda von Biden zu tun.


Den Abzug der Soldaten hat Trump angeordnet.


----------



## Andrej (19. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Den Abzug der Soldaten hat Trump angeordnet.


Psst, sag dass doch nicht so laut! Trump hätte alles viel besser erledigt - wie auch sonnst immer!🤣
Man hätte aber wirklich, wenigstens ein Luftwaffenstützpunkt behalten können um im Notfall der afghanischen "Armee" zu helfen.


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> Man hätte aber wirklich, wenigstens ein Luftwaffenstützpunkt behalten können um im Notfall der afghanischen "Armee" zu helfen.


Aber wozu behalten? Damit du militärisch eingreifen kannst? Das müssen die USA ja nicht. Die können Luftschläge von überall anfliegen. Schon George Bush hätte das anders machen müssen. Man muss kein Land besetzen, um Terroristen zu jagen.


----------



## RtZk (19. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Den Abzug der Soldaten hat Trump angeordnet.



Nein, den hat Biden zu verantworten, was Trump gemacht hätte, wenn er gewonnen hätte interessiert nicht (abgesehen davon hat er sowieso viel geredet aber wenig gemacht), Biden hat bestimmt, dass bis zum 11 September kein Soldat mehr in Afghanistan sein soll, was einfach nur Symbolik war, alle Verbündeten unvorbereitet getroffen hat und in jeder Hinsicht negative Folgen hat.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Nein, man wusste schon vorher, dass es eine Lüge war.


Ich meinte das auf die Allgemeinheit bezogen. Und nicht auf die Planer vom Ganzen.


----------



## Eckism (19. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was wäre gewesen, wenn die Engländer 1940 so gedacht hätten?
> Oder Israel schon zig mal in seiner Geschichte, klar kannst du dich hinter deiner Tür mit einer Waffe verstecken, deine Familie schützt du damit aber nicht effektiv.


Das war ne andere Zeit, mittlerweile ist die Welt im allgemeinen ja zivilisierter geworden.

Ich sehe es schon als effektiver an, meine Leute direkt zu schützen, statt mit nem Flugzeug irgendendwo in nem anderen Land Bomben zu "liefern" bzw. in nem anderen Land vor nem feindlichen Panzer rumzukrebsen.


----------



## Sparanus (19. August 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das war ne andere Zeit, mittlerweile ist die Welt im allgemeinen ja zivilisierter geworden.


Naja


Eckism schrieb:


> Ich sehe es schon als effektiver an, meine Leute direkt zu schützen, statt mit nem Flugzeug irgendendwo in nem anderen Land Bomben zu "liefern" bzw. in nem anderen Land vor nem feindlichen Panzer rumzukrebsen.


Interessante Ansicht, aber das ist so auf dem Level, dass es besser ist wenn jeder eine Waffe hat als wenn wir eine Polizei haben. Funktioniert nicht gut.

Aber bleiben wir mal beim Militär.
Haben die Anschläge des IS in Europa dadurch aufgehört, dass man den IS im nahen Osten quasi besiegt hat oder,
dass engagierte Mitbürger die Täter vor Ort in Europa aufgehalten haben?


----------



## Andrej (19. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wozu behalten? Damit du militärisch eingreifen kannst? Das müssen die USA ja nicht. Die können Luftschläge von überall anfliegen. Schon George Bush hätte das anders machen müssen. Man muss kein Land besetzen, um Terroristen zu jagen.


Naja mit Dronen kann man nicht alles machen. Hubschrauber finde ich besser als Dronen, weil sie direckt in einen Kampf eingreifen können und Flexibel sind. Und solange nieman Stinger liefer hat man auch keine Probleme!


----------



## Sparanus (19. August 2021)

Drohnen sind deswegen gut weil sie wirklich ewig in der Luft bleiben können und man ordentlich beobachten kann.


----------



## Eckism (19. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Haben die Anschläge des IS in Europa dadurch aufgehört, dass man den IS im nahen Osten quasi besiegt hat oder,
> dass engagierte Mitbürger die Täter vor Ort in Europa aufgehalten haben?


Haben sie denn wirklich aufgehört, oder sind da nicht noch Terroristen, die nur auf eine Gelegenheit warten!?
Man kann ja nicht davon ausgehen, das die ihr ganzes Pulver in ein paar Tagen/Wochen verschießen...
Zudem haben wir momentan Corona, da können Terroristen nicht so effizient so viele wie möglich mit ins Paradies nehmen, weil halt alles viel leerer ist.
Auch denke ich, das man Islamisten(agressiven/Terroristischen Gruppierungen) niemals wirklich besiegen kann, bei denen ist der Glaube bzw. deren Auslegung so fest im Denken und Handeln verankert, da wird sich der Westen noch Ewigkeiten die Zähne ausbeißen. Umso mehr der Westen gegen solche Leute vorgeht, bzw. versucht vorzugehen, umso mehr Hass schürt das bei den Islamisten.


----------



## Sparanus (20. August 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Haben sie denn wirklich aufgehört, oder sind da nicht noch Terroristen, die nur auf eine Gelegenheit warten!?


Jaja und die Nazis warten auf dem Mond.


----------



## hoffgang (20. August 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, welche Beweggründe man hat Soldat zu sein. Mir fällt momentan kein sinnvoller ein.
> Ich halte es auch für vorgeschobene Argumente von Soldaten, das sie was "bewirken" wollen....wird ja keiner so blöd sein und sagen, "die Kohle ist geil" oder "rumballern fetzt".


Kommt drauf an.
Die Kohle IST geil, v.a. während des Studiums. Es ist oftmals ne Mischung aus interessantem Job (man sieht Orte & tut Dinge die sehr sehr sehr viele Menschen eben nicht tun / erleben), vergleichsweise guter Bezahlung, aber eben mit Nachteilen. Für viele ist es auch ein Sprungbrett um vllt mit schlechteren Karten im Leben sich eine Karriere aufzubauen.
Kumpel von mir hatte zu schlechten Abischnitt um Medizin zu studieren, jetzt ist er Oberstabsarzt bei der Bundeswehr und wie ich höre, kein schlechter. Dafür musste er aber einiges mehr in Kauf nehmen als meine Frau, die zivil Ärztin geworden ist.

Und ich kenn viele Offiziere die wirklich an der Grenze zur Verblendung waren, im Sinne von "was bewegen". Um die tut es mir besonders leid zu sehen was aus Afg geworden ist. Kameraden verloren, angesprengt, in Gefechten gewesen - nicht jeder hat alleine das verkraftet.
Anderen hat die ewige Bürokratie im Einsatz den Rest gegeben, einer hat seinen BS nach Afg zurückgegeben. Komplett Linientreuer Berufssoldat, 6 Monate CampBullshit in Afg und ab ins Zivilleben.
Kommste auf dem Einsatz wieder, stehst zur Beurteilung an. Erklärt Dir der Kdr, dass er dich nicht gut bewerten kann, weil du ja nicht dagewesen bist. Dazu muss man wissen, man wird in seiner Gruppe verglichen, also alle Hauptleute eines Btl untereinander. Tja, blöd gelaufen, der eine war halt Fahnenbegleitoffizier beim Gelöbnis und hat den Kdr gut aussehen lassen, der andere war 6 Monate nur am Hindukusch unterwegs - klare Sache in der Rangfolge.

Du siehst Motivation & Demotivation bei Flecktarn ist extrem unterschiedlich ausgeprägt.

Das was da grade in Afghanistan passiert reißt eine Menge alter Wunden auf und es tut jeden Tag weh zu sehen wie Kameraden & Freunde von mir darauf reagieren. Die meisten sind da rüber, weil man der Meinung war etwas bewegen zu können und viele sind zurückgekommen mit dem Eindruck, es geht langsam voran, aber es geht voran.

Dass das jetzt alles weggeworfen wurde, auch dank des Orangenen Vollidioten aus New York ist immer noch unbegreiflich.

@Eckism
Die Anschläge des IS haben deutlich! nachgelassen seit deren Einflussgebiet im Irak & Syrien verschwunden ist. 
Mit fehlenden Geldmitteln und deutlich weniger Prestige geht einfach auch weniger. Man erinnert sich vllt an den Anschlag von Wien von 2020 und vergleicht den mal mit dem Anschlag vom Bataclan. In allen Belangen ein massiver Unterschied.
Das heißt nicht, dass der IS verschwunden wäre, oder dass diese Ideologie keine Gefahr mehr darstellen würde, aber die Möglichkeiten der Gruppe sind deutlich deutlich geringer als in 2014/2015.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Dass das jetzt alles weggeworfen wurde, auch dank des Orangenen Vollidioten aus New York ist immer noch unbegreiflich.


Und Biden war  dazu gezwungen das zu Ende zu bringen.
Jetzt fordert Trump von ihm den Rücktritt. Total bescheuert der Typ.


----------



## hoffgang (20. August 2021)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nein, den hat Biden zu verantworten, was Trump gemacht hätte, wenn er gewonnen hätte interessiert nicht (abgesehen davon hat er sowieso viel geredet aber wenig gemacht), Biden hat bestimmt, dass bis zum 11 September kein Soldat mehr in Afghanistan sein soll, was einfach nur Symbolik war, alle Verbündeten unvorbereitet getroffen hat und in jeder Hinsicht negative Folgen hat.


Dein Ernst?
Trump schließt mit den Taliban 2020 einen Friedensvertrag indem der Abzug der US Truppen Bestandteil ist und du schiebst Biden die Schuld an der aktuellen Situation zu? FYI, laut Trump hätten die USA bereits am 01. Mai diesen Jahres komplett raus sein sollen.

Du kannst mir jetzt gerne erklären, wieso es dennoch Bidens Schuld gewesen sein soll.
Er erbt einen Vertrag unterschrieben vom Vorgänger - wenn er diesen bricht werden die Taliban sicherlich US Truppen & Einrichtungen angreifen, was zu Opfern führt. Also genau DAS was ein US Präsident braucht, v.a. wenn der Vorgänger einen Abzugsplan vorgelegt hat.

Biden hatte die Wahl zwischen 2 extrem miesen Optionen und er hat den für die USA (und seine Präsidentschaft) weniger miese Option gewählt.


----------



## Mahoy (20. August 2021)

Mal etwas zum Thema einer weiteren Militärpräsenz in Afghanistan: So, wie sie war, hätte es tatsächlich keine Sinn ergeben. Allerdings hätte man irgendwann in den letzten Jahren ja mal daran arbeiten können, das Ganze in eine internationale Schutzmission (Bevorzugt über die UN, wenn möglich, ansonsten als über eine Good-Will-Mission aller, die man dafür gewinnen kann ...)  umzuwandeln, bei der die Lasten besser verteilt und die vor noch weniger diskutabel ist als eine "freundliche Besatzungsmacht".

Das Ganze mit einem Mandat bestückt, welches im Wesentlichen den Bau von Schulen und Brunnen sowie die Sicherung derselben sowie Schutz durch allgemeine Präsenz ("Wir stehen hier nur rum, damit niemand auf euch schießt, ignoriert uns einfach ...") umfasst, jedoch feindlichen Handlungen gegen die Blauhelme robust begegnen kann.

Das ist natürlich utopisch, wenn es international bequemer ist, die Lasten und Risiken einige Wenige schultern zu lassen - und natürlich, wenn die USA es eigentlich ganz nützlich fanden, dort nach eigenen Regeln störende Personalien herauszupicken, was als Teil einer Schutzmission nicht möglich gewesen wäre.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (20. August 2021)

Dieser Mann ist eine Bereicherung, ein Licht im Dunkel,  ein Lichtarbeiter eine Stimme der Vernunft und des verschwunden geglaubten kritischen Journalismus. Gott erhalte Sie uns noch lange lieber Herr Reitschuster.








						„Die Machtübernahme der Taliban haben die USA eingefädelt“
					

Dr. Rasuly analysiert exklusiv die Lage in Afghanistan. Seine Kernthesen sind in ihrer Konsequenz verstörend: „Die heutigen Taliban sind ein Kompromiss der internationalen Gemeinschaft, wie es in Doha beschlossen wurde.“ Von Alexander Wallasch.




					reitschuster.de
				




Wallasch und Reitschuster, ein Dreamteam.


> Die Machtübernahme der Taliban haben die USA eingefädelt“​


----------



## RtZk (20. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Dein Ernst?
> Trump schließt mit den Taliban 2020 einen Friedensvertrag indem der Abzug der US Truppen Bestandteil ist und du schiebst Biden die Schuld an der aktuellen Situation zu? FYI, laut Trump hätten die USA bereits am 01. Mai diesen Jahres komplett raus sein sollen.
> 
> Du kannst mir jetzt gerne erklären, wieso es dennoch Bidens Schuld gewesen sein soll.
> ...



Wie sehr muss man Biden eigentlich mögen? Wen interessiert ein Vertrag mit einer Terror Organisation? Biden hat den Vertrag sowieso gebrochen wie du richtig festgestellt hast, die Truppen waren nämlich am 1. Mai noch in Afghanistan.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Wallasch und Reitschuster, ein Dreamteam.



Richtiges Dreamteam, was die beiden sonst so von sich gegeben haben ist dir bekannt?


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (20. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Du kannst mir jetzt gerne erklären, wieso es dennoch Bidens Schuld gewesen sein soll.


Nach der Denke hätte Biden auch nicht wieder in das Klimaabkommen einsteigen dürfen.
Was interessiert ein Vertrag mit einer Terrororganisation.
Das kam Biden alles ganz recht, ansonsten hätte er einen Rückzieher gemacht.








						GRIN - Die Zusammenarbeit Pakistans und der USA im Kampf gegen den Terrorismus
					

Die Zusammenarbeit Pakistans und der USA im Kampf gegen den Terrorismus - Politik - Bachelorarbeit 2012 - ebook 0,- € - GRIN




					www.grin.com
				



Durcharbeiten und lernen.


----------



## hoffgang (20. August 2021)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wie sehr muss man Biden eigentlich mögen? Wen interessiert ein Vertrag mit einer Terror Organisation? Biden hat den Vertrag sowieso gebrochen wie du richtig festgestellt hast, die Truppen waren nämlich am 1. Mai noch in Afghanistan.



Wie wenig muss man in der Realität verankert sein...
Biden hat den Vertrag nicht gebrochen, der Abzug bis 01. Mai war logistisch schon nicht wirklich haltbar. Das haben die Taliban auch respektiert, indem eben NICHT Angriffe auf Koalitionstruppen gelaufen sind - was ja Teil der Abmachung war.

Keine Ahnung warum man Biden jetzt hierfür die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben will, er verwaltet eine Entwicklung die seit Jahren! im Gange ist, mehr nicht.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1427051039404957697

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Und ein mittlerweile gelöschtes Statement: 



__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1427231542254964737

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Biden kann nur verlieren.
Wenn er diesen Prozess stoppt und in Afg bleibt wird jeder Tote US Soldat direkt ihm angelastet. Egal wie er sich entscheidet, es wird schlecht ausgehen. Nur macht #45 grad einen auf Generalamnesie und versucht allen vergessen zu machen, dass er aus Afg gepusht hat, dass er den Vertrag und die Konditionen zum Abzug verhandelt und unterzeichnet hat.

Und wie man an Dir sieht, scheint es Menschen zu geben, die das auch noch glauben.


----------



## RtZk (20. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wie wenig muss man in der Realität verankert sein...
> Biden hat den Vertrag nicht gebrochen, der Abzug bis 01. Mai war logistisch schon nicht wirklich haltbar. Das haben die Taliban auch respektiert, indem eben NICHT Angriffe auf Koalitionstruppen gelaufen sind - was ja Teil der Abmachung war.
> 
> Keine Ahnung warum man Biden jetzt hierfür die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben will, er verwaltet eine Entwicklung die seit Jahren! im Gange ist, mehr nicht.
> ...



Der "#45" hat gar nichts mehr zu sagen. Die Taliban griffen deshalb nicht an, weil es generell nicht sonderlich klug ist und sich auch die Angriffe in den letzten Jahren vornehmlich auf die Regierungstruppen konzertiert haben.

Er hat den Vertrag gebrochen und das ist ein Fakt, auch, wenn es dir nicht passt und du Biden unbedingt verteidigen willst.

Biden nicht Trump hat den Abzug der US Truppen bis zum 11. September befohlen Punkt aus Ende. Denn Biden ist US-Präsident wie dir wohl bewusst sein sollte.


----------



## hoffgang (20. August 2021)

RtZk schrieb:


> Der "#45" hat gar nichts mehr zu sagen. Die Taliban griffen deshalb nicht an, weil es generell nicht sonderlich klug ist und sich auch die Angriffe in den letzten Jahren vornehmlich auf die Regierungstruppen konzertiert haben.


Jaaa... Weil Trump ihnen den Abzug der US Truppen in Aussicht gestellt hat.
Du siehst doch, dass die Taliban gegen die Afg Truppen jederzeit gewinnen, denkst du da, die Taliban lassen sich so eine Chance entgehen nur um nochmal 2 Amis zu töten?
#45 hat nichts mehr zu sagen, dennoch hat er Biden diesen Abzug hinterlassen.




RtZk schrieb:


> Er hat den Vertrag gebrochen und das ist ein Fakt, auch, wenn es dir nicht passt und du Biden unbedingt verteidigen willst.


Gott, werd erwachsen...








						Why Is It So Tough to Withdraw from Afghanistan? - War on the Rocks
					

Twice in the past three weeks, President Joe Biden has commented publicly on how difficult it would be to withdraw all U.S. non-diplomatic personnel from



					warontherocks.com
				



Kannst mir gerne erklären wie du über den Winter mit all dem Equipment raus willst um die 01. May Deadline zu halten. Die Russen sind damals im Mai raus, die mussten halt auch nur über ne Grenze fahren und waren schon wieder in der Sowjetunion. Für Amerika ist das ein ganz klitzekleinwenig schwieriger. Also ganz minimal.




RtZk schrieb:


> Biden nicht Trump hat den Abzug der US Truppen bis zum 11. September befohlen Punkt aus Ende. Denn Biden ist US-Präsident wie dir wohl bewusst sein sollte.


Wie gesagt, komm doch bitte ab und an mal in der Realität vorbei. Das ist ein Argument, dass ich meiner Tochter im Kindergarten durchgehen lassen würde. Trump hat die Weichen gestellt, Biden hatte die Wahl den Schienen zu folgen oder den Zug entgleisen zu lassen.

Was Dir auch wieder nicht bewusst zu sein scheint (oder Dir egal ist):
November 17, 2020
U.S. Announces Troop Withdrawal
Acting U.S. Defense Secretary Christopher C. Miller announces plans to halve the number of troops in Afghanistan to 2,500 by mid-January, days before President-Elect Joe Biden will be inaugurated. Thousands of troops had already been pulled out following an agreement with the Taliban in February, moving closer to fulfilling President Trump’s campaign promise to end the so-called forever wars.




__





						Laden…
					





					www.cfr.org
				




Was soll Biden bitte mit 2500 - 3500 Soldaten in Afghanistan? Für was soll das bitte ausreichen? Wenn er nicht abzieht sind sowenig Kräfte deutlich verwundbar, ihm bliebe nichts anders übrig als zigtausend Soldaten wieder nach Afg zu verlegen.
Nur, das ja doof, darauf ist die Army nicht eingestellt, denn sehr viel Material geht ja aus Afg raus, statt rein und hängt irgendwo im Transit.
Evtl ist Dir aufgefallen, Afg hat keinen Seezugang, d.h. "mal eben schnell" passiert da auch nichts.

Trump hat Biden ein Szenario überlassen, indem NUR der vollständige Abzug noch eine echte Option war.
Wenn du das nicht verstehen willst, bitte, dann verzeih wenn ich dich für einen Realitätsfremden Spinner mit einer Pro Trump Agenda halten muss.


----------



## Mahoy (20. August 2021)

Es ist doch ganz einfach: Der Abzug wurde vor Bidens Amtantritt beschlossen und zwar aufgrund eines Vertrags, der vor Bidens Amtsantritt geschlossen wurde und ein Großteil der Truppen wurde ebenfalls schon vor Bidens Amtsantritt abgezogen.

Selbst wenn es nicht innenpolitischer Selbstmord wäre und Biden auf Biegen und Brechen nennenswerte Kontingente nach Afghanistan zurückverlegen _wollte_, wäre das ein logistischer Clusterfuck allererster Güte, ganz abgesehen von der nicht unwesentlichen Kleinigkeit ...

... dass das Ganze nicht per Erlass zu machen wäre, sondern durch den Kongress müsste. Und mit welchen Stimmen sollte das bitteschön geschehen? Wer in der US-Parteienlandschaft wäre dafür? Es gibt sicherlich genug, die nicht damit einverstanden ist, wie die ganze Sache gelaufen ist, aber auch von denen wird sich niemand hinstellen und versuchen, die  Bevölkerung davon überzeugen, dass man dort mit ungewissem Ausgang noch ein paar Jährchen für Ordnung sorgen müsse - nur mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass man es dann mit ganz besonders angepissten Taliban zu tun hätte, was im Regelfall in den verstärkten Transport von Zinksärgen durch die USAF mündet.

Man muss sich ernstlich Sorgen machen, mit was für Vorstellungen manche Leute durchs Leben gehen ...


----------



## Poulton (20. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Tja, blöd gelaufen, der eine war halt Fahnenbegleitoffizier beim Gelöbnis und hat den Kdr gut aussehen lassen, der andere war 6 Monate nur am Hindukusch unterwegs - klare Sache in der Rangfolge.


Das liest und hört sich für mich wie ein System Marke Kölscher Klüngel an. Also etwas, was man schnellstmöglich aus dem Fenster in den nächsten Misthaufen stürzen sollte. :x


----------



## Sparanus (20. August 2021)

In der Bundeswehr gibt es ein neues Beurteilungssystem, mal sehen wie sich das auswirkt.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (20. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn er diesen Prozess stoppt und in Afg bleibt wird jeder Tote US Soldat direkt ihm angelastet. Egal wie er sich entscheidet, es wird schlecht ausgehen.


Die Mehrheit der Amerikanischen Bevölkerung wählt rational, deshalb hat Trump auch die letzte Wahl verloren, obwohl ein alter Tattergreis die Demokraten anführte. Die Befindlichkeiten der Trump Wähler als Begründung für den Abzug aus Afghanistan anzuführen, um damit Bidens Chaos zu verteidigen, ist kafkaesk.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Und mit welchen Stimmen sollte das bitteschön geschehen? Wer in der US-Parteienlandschaft wäre dafür? Es gibt sicherlich genug, die nicht damit einverstanden ist,


Hätte, könnte, eventuell. Biden hat es nicht mal versucht.
Wie kann man dem alten Tattergreis nur so in den Hintern kriechen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (21. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Trump hat Biden ein Szenario überlassen, indem NUR der vollständige Abzug noch eine echte Option war.











						Biden schickt 3000 US-Soldaten nach Afghanistan zurück – am Truppenabzug ändert das nichts
					

Eigentlich ziehen die USA ihre Truppen aus Afghanistan ab. Nun schickt Präsident Biden wegen des Vormarsches der Taliban 3000 zusätzliche Soldaten nach Kabul. Am grundsätzlichen Plan ändert das aber nichts.




					www.stern.de
				




Das geht aber schnell.


> Angesichts der dramatischen Gebietsgewinne der Taliban verlegen die US-Streitkräfte sofort rund 3000 zusätzliche Soldaten an den Flughafen in Kabul.





> Die Taliban hingegen verstießen gegen die ausgehandelten Punkte: Sie verübten Attentate auf afghanische Sicherheitskräfte und Zivilisten. Zwar gaben sie vergangenen September vor, Friedensgespräche mit der Regierung aufnehmen, aber das war nur ein Spiel auf Zeit: Sie planten bereits ihre Machtübernahme.
> 
> Noch während der Nato-Abzug im Gange war, nahmen sie am Sonntag Kabul ein.
> 
> Biden hätte das Abkommen neu verhandeln, oder es gar platzen lassen können, weil die Taliban ihre Versprechungen nicht hielten. Er entschied sich, die Truppen auf schnellstem Wege abzuziehen und Trumps Doha-Abkommen als Feigenblatt zu nutzen.











						Biden befreite Taliban von Bedingungen des Abkommens
					

Der amtierende US-Präsident nutze das Abkommen seines Vorgängers Trump mit den Taliban aus. Damit machte er es den Islamisten leicht




					www.heise.de
				




Die Taliban verstießen gegen den ausgehandelten Vertrag, mehrfach.
Biden hätte gut begründet anders handeln können. Der vollständige Abzug war nicht die einzige Option, dies ist eine Lüge.
Последователи Байдена не всегда хороши.!


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Biden hätte gut begründet anders handeln können. Der vollständige Abzug war nicht die einzige Option, dies ist eine Lüge.


Natürlich. Was sollte er denn machen? wieder Tausende Soldaten nach Afghanistan verlegen?
Die Amerikaner hätten darauf keine Lust. damit wäre er politisch erledigt gewesen.


----------



## Mahoy (21. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Amerikanischen Bevölkerung wählt rational,


Ein Drittel bis die Hälfte der US-amerikanischen Bevölkerung wählt _gar nicht_. Und wie viele von den Wählern tatsächlich rational wählen hat noch niemand repräsentativ erfasst - hierbei wäre also nicht nur interessant, woher du das wissen willst, sondern auch, wie deine persönliche Definition von "rational" aussieht.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> deshalb hat Trump auch die letzte Wahl verloren, obwohl ein alter Tattergreis die Demokraten anführte. Die Befindlichkeiten der Trump Wähler als Begründung für den Abzug aus Afghanistan anzuführen, um damit Bidens Chaos zu verteidigen, ist kafkaesk.


Erstens sicherlich hilfreich, würdest du dir zuerst über die Bedeutung von "kafkaesk" klar werden, der passt hier nämlich nicht. Der beschreibt eine latent beunruhigende bis bedrohliche Stimmung, während du irgend etwas in Richtung "absurd" meinst.

Zweitens liegen Biden und Trump vom Alter her nur drei Jahre auseinander. Rational (siehe oben) ist das also überhaupt kein Wahlkriterium - außer natürlich für diejenigen, die auch entgegen der Faktenlage Trumps Mär vom "alten" Herausforderer folgen.

Drittens habe ich dir bereits erklärt, dass es in diesem Punkt keine Befindlichkeiten bestimmter Wählergruppen gibt. Durch die ganze politische und demografische Landschaft der USA gibt es _keine Mehrheit_ für eine Fortsetzung des Militäreinsatzes in Afghanistan. Biden hätte da etwas drehen können, wenn seine Wähler mehrheitlich dafür wären und das mittragen. _Das tun sie jedoch nicht_.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Hätte, könnte, eventuell. Biden hat es nicht mal versucht.
> Wie kann man dem alten Tattergreis nur so in den Hintern kriechen.


Die USA funktionieren - wie die meisten Nationen dieser Welt - eben nicht wie das Märchenland, in dem du dich augenscheinlich bewegst. In der echten Welt finden Umfragen bei der Bevölkerung statt, es wird bei den eigene Leuten und bei punktuell kooperationsbereiten politischen Gegnern angehorcht, welche Chancen ein Unterfangen hat. Und wenn die allgemeien Bereitschaft für eine Fortsetzung des US-Militäreinsatzes _insgesamt_ gegen Null tendiert, braucht man es auch nicht ausprobieren. Du versuchst ja auch nicht, ohne Hilfsmittel aus dem fünften Stock zu springen, nur weil statistisch eine geringe Chance gibt, wie durch ein Wunder mit leichten Blessuren davonzukommen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (21. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich. Was sollte er denn machen? wieder Tausende Soldaten nach Afghanistan verlegen?
> Die Amerikaner hätten darauf keine Lust. damit wäre er politisch erledigt gewesen.


Lange wird es nicht dauern und die Amerikaner müssen wieder nach Afghanistan. Spätestens dann, wenn Al Quaida zurück ist. Der Abzug ist kein Abzug, sondern der Auftakt zum erneuten Einmarsch.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Lange wird es nicht dauern und die Amerikaner müssen wieder nach Afghanistan. Spätestens dann, wenn Al Quaida zurück ist. Der Abzug ist kein Abzug, sondern der Auftakt zum erneuten Einmarsch.


Al Qaida ist genauso tot wie der IS.


----------



## Mahoy (21. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Lange wird es nicht dauern und die Amerikaner müssen wieder nach Afghanistan. Spätestens dann, wenn Al Quaida zurück ist. Der Abzug ist kein Abzug, sondern der Auftakt zum erneuten Einmarsch.


Ich denke, die Taliban haben nicht vergessen, was das letzte Mal geschehen ist, als sie gestatteten, dass ihr Territorium zum Ausgangspunkt islamistischen Terrors wurde.

Hinzu kommt, das Al-Kaida und der IS längst nicht mehr so stark sind wie früher und den Taliban auch nichts mehr dafür anbieten können, sie zu beherbergen. Damals waren die Taliban auf die strategische, finanzielle und logistische Unterstützung ihrer "Gäste" angewiesen, heute müssten sie diese eher durchfüttern.

Und dann gibt es da noch Russland, welches in diesem Punkt mit den USA ausnahmsweise 200%ig d'accord ist: Eine erneute Festsetzung von Gruppen, die Terror quasi exportieren, wird der Kreml nicht zulassen. Für Moskau sind das Gruppen, die man ohnehin ausmerzen muss und durch deren Bekämpfung man international sogar punkten kann. Und die wieder an die Macht gekommenen Taliban wollen garantiert nicht _für Nichts_ zwischen zwei große Feuer geraten. Möglicherweise sogar drei, denn auch China hat sich da klar positioniert, wenn auch vorerst auf Drohungen verzichtet.

Und, nebenbei bemerkt, hat Biden bereits klar gemacht, dass die USA Terrorgruppen auch ohne ständige Militärpräsenz bekämpfen können und werden - und dabei auf Länder verwiesen, in denen es tatsächlich keine US-Truppenpräsenz gibt, in denen sich aber trotz aller Probleme weder die Al-Kaida noch der IS (erneut) festsetzen konnten. Ein regionales Erstarken islamistischer Gruppen mit dem Holzhammer zu verhindern ist bekanntlich einfacher, als die ganze Region zu befrieden.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (21. August 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Erstens sicherlich hilfreich, würdest du dir zuerst über die Bedeutung von "kafkaesk" klar werden, der passt hier nämlich nicht.


Doch, das passt ganz genau. Es ist absurd, rätselhaft und bedrohlich.
Die USA gibt ihre Vormachtstellung Schritt für Schritt auf, und schafft aufgrund von Wahlkampfgetöse ein viel höheres Risiko einzugehen. Ein Machtvakuum in Afghanistan und Irak.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Biden hätte da etwas drehen können, wenn seine Wähler mehrheitlich dafür wären und das mittragen. _Das tun sie jedoch nicht_.


Wo steht das denn? Wie wäre es darüber politisch zu streiten? Wollten die Menschen die Kriege in Afghanistan und Irak auch? Eher nicht.
Die Unterstützung erreichte man nur durch Propaganda in den Medien.



Mahoy schrieb:


> In der echten Welt finden Umfragen bei der Bevölkerung statt, es wird bei den eigene Leuten und bei punktuell kooperationsbereiten politischen Gegnern angehorcht, welche Chancen ein Unterfangen hat.


Und in der noch viel echteren Welt, werden politische Entscheidungen nicht immer im Einklang mit dem Wählerwillen getroffen.  Aber es hat eh keinen Sinn.
Der Abzug ist nicht richtig, das Land ist an die Taliban verloren, Biden hat wie Trump versagt. Ende.
In einigen Jahren wird man wieder intervenieren, dann mit viel mehr Toten.



Threshold schrieb:


> Al Qaida ist genauso tot wie der IS.


​



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qqCk_pCUiG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Wo steht das denn? Wollten die Menschen die Kriege in Afghanistan und Irak auch? Eher nicht.


Es gab in AFG zum Beispiel die Nordallianz, man hat die Taliban erstmal dadurch angegriffen, dass Einheimische gekämpft haben und hat aus der Luft geholfen. Was denkst du wollten die das?
Ja genügend Menschen wollten die Taliban weg haben.


----------



## acc (21. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Taliban verstießen gegen den ausgehandelten Vertrag, mehrfach.
> Biden hätte gut begründet anders handeln können. Der vollständige Abzug war nicht die einzige Option, dies ist eine Lüge.


die usa haben wie gewohnt gegen den vertrag verstossen, der sah nämlich den abzug im mai vor.


----------



## Mahoy (21. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Doch, das passt ganz genau. Es ist absurd, rätselhaft und bedrohlich.


Nun gut, rätselhaft kann einem Vieles sein, was man nicht begreift. Aber was daran bedrohlich sein soll, wenn ein Präsident in einem spezifischen Punkt dasselbe macht wie sein Vorgänger, weil sein3 Wähler zufällig dasselbe wollen wie die Wähler seines Vorgängers, muss wohl dein Geheimnis bleiben.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die USA gibt ihre Vormachtstellung Schritt für Schritt auf, und schafft aufgrund von Wahlkampfgetöse ein viel höheres Risiko einzugehen. Ein Machtvakuum in Afghanistan und Irak.


Welches Wahlkampfgetöse? In den US gibt es gerade keine Wahlkampf, da wird im Tagesgeschäft Realpolitik betrieben. Und aktueller Punkt auf der Tagesordnung: Verträge erfüllen, dem Wählerwillen entsprechen und alles beenden, was den USA nichts nützt. Der Irak war ein Abenteuer der Bush-Adminsitration, an dem man noch ewig nachgeräumt hat und was man ursprünglich in Afghanistan erledigen wollte, ist schon seit Jahren erledigt.

Natürlich wäre es schön, hätte man noch mehr daraus machen können, aber dafür fehlen derzeit auch den USA die Kapazitäten. Die haben ganz andere Baustellen, was den Erhalt ihrer Vormachtstellung angeht, Militärpräsenz am Hindukusch gehört nicht dazu.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Wo steht das denn? Wollten die Menschen die Kriege in Afghanistan und Irak auch? Eher nicht.
> Die Unterstützung erreichte man nur durch Propaganda in den Medien.


Jain. Sicherlich kann man durch die Medien bestimmte Tendenzen verstärken lassen, aber die müssen erst einmal da sein. Unter den Eindruck von 9/11 Truppen zu entsenden ist viel einfacher, als diese ewig und drei Tage irgendwo stehen lassen zu müssen.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Und in der noch viel echteren Welt, werden politische Entscheidungen nicht immer im Einklang mit dem Wählerwillen getroffen.


In diesem Fall werden sie es. Wo also ist das bzw. dein Problem?

Sicherlich kann einen Administration vom Wählerwillen abweichen, aber dafür muss es auch etwas zu gewinnen geben. Welcher Gewinn könnte hier winken?
Der dümmste Fall ist der, dass es tatsächlich zu einem erstarken islamistischer Terrororganisationen in de Region kommt. Wenn dieser Fall eintritt, ist es eventuell wieder nötig,der Bevölkerung auch vermittelbar und ggf. sogar politisch ausschlachtbar,  wieder Truppen dorthin zu verlegen. Vorerst aber spricht aus Sicht der USA (Wenn auch natürlich nicht aus Sicht zahlreicher Afghanen ...) alles _für_ einen Truppenabzug.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Поспешишь – людей насмешишь


В чужой монастырь со своим уставом не ходят ...


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Al Qaida ist genauso tot wie der IS.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.
Aber die kann man auch gezielt ausschalten.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (21. August 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nun gut, rätselhaft kann einem Vieles sein, was man nicht begreift.


Ich glaube du begreifst gar nicht, was der Abzug in Afghanistan überhaupt anrichtet, wenn du ihn schon so für gut befindest.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber was daran bedrohlich sein soll, wenn ein Präsident in einem spezifischen Punkt dasselbe macht wie sein Vorgänger, weil sein3 Wähler zufällig dasselbe wollen wie die Wähler seines Vorgängers, muss wohl dein Geheimnis bleiben.


Bedrohlich ist dabei, dass die USA ihren Einfluss Stück für Stück reduzieren.
Der durchschnittliche Wähler kann gar nicht einschätzen, was der Abzug anrichtet.
Man ist sich in Deutschland weitgehend einig, dass der Abzug falsch ist.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre es schön, hätte man noch mehr daraus machen können, aber dafür fehlen derzeit auch den USA die Kapazitäten. Die haben ganz andere Baustellen, was den Erhalt ihrer Vormachtstellung angeht, Militärpräsenz am Hindukusch gehört nicht dazu.


Der Abzug macht wieder eine neue Baustelle auf und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die USA wieder reingehen, das schreibt unter anderem auch Lindsey Graham.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Unter den Eindruck von 9/11 Truppen zu entsenden ist viel einfacher, als diese ewig und drei Tage irgendwo stehen lassen zu müssen.


In den letzten Jahren gab es auf Seiten der Amerikaner kaum noch Verluste.
Die Verluste werden beim nächsten Kriegseinsatz wieder größer werden.



Mahoy schrieb:


> In diesem Fall werden sie es. Wo also ist das bzw. dein Problem?


Mein Problem? Die gespielte Alternativlosigkeit und die Tragik der derzeitigen Situation.
Biden führt Trumps Fehlentscheidung fort und dann hat man es auch noch gut zu finden.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn dieser Fall eintritt, ist es eventuell wieder nötig,der Bevölkerung auch vermittelbar und ggf. sogar politisch ausschlachtbar,  wieder Truppen dorthin zu verlegen.


Und dann gibt es wieder Mord und Totschlag. Der Abzug war einfach falsch, völlig unabhängig davon was der amerikanische Wähler denkt. Die Leute in Afghanistan haben besseres verdient.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.
> Aber die kann man auch gezielt ausschalten.


Von denen geht weltweit gesehen keine Gefahr mehr aus. die müssen erst mal zusehen, dass sie sich gegen andere Terrorgruppen behaupten können. Derzeit stecken die sich gegenseitig die Bomben unterm Hintern. Natürlich zum Leid unbeteiligter.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Derzeit stecken die sich gegenseitig die Bomben unterm Hintern. Natürlich zum Leid unbeteiligter.


Wenn da niemand mit reingezogen würde wäre es mir sogar Recht.


----------



## Adi1 (21. August 2021)

Der Westen ist da völlig gescheitert,
womöglich auch deswegen,
weil man das Land nie verstanden hat.

Ein Land mit verschiedenen Ethien zu formen hat noch niemals funktioniert.

Selbst im ehem. sozialistischen Jugoslawien,
haben sich die Leute nach dem Zerfall des Ostblocks,
gegenseitig die Rübe eingeschlagen.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Und dann gibt es wieder Mord und Totschlag. Der Abzug war einfach falsch, völlig unabhängig davon was der amerikanische Wähler denkt. Die Leute in Afghanistan haben besseres verdient.


Klar hat Afghanistan was Besseres verdient. aber wenn die Armee Afghanistans nach gefühlt 2 Stunden aufgibt und auch die Polizei alles wegstreckt und dazu die Regierung aus dem Land flüchtet, wieso sollten dann die Amerikaner ein Land verteidigen, das nicht mal die Einheimischen verteidigen wollen?
Und was soll das bringen, wenn man jetzt weitere 20 Jahre im Land verbleibt? Es ändert sich gar nichts.
Ob die USa nach 6 Monaten, 20 Jahren oder 100 Jahren abzieht -- das Ergebnis bleibt das gleiche.


----------



## hoffgang (21. August 2021)

Wer glaubt, dass die Taliban erneut terroristische Gruppierungen in Afghanistan dulden werden die Anschläge gegen westliche Ziele planen, der vereinfacht eine höchst komplexe Situation.

Die Taliban werden nicht noch einmal den Fehler begehen, eine internationale Terrororganisation in Afghanistan zu beherbergen, mit der Gefahr, dass Ihre Herrschaft erneut gestürzt wird. Die USA haben bereits eine Maintenance Bombing Kampagne (oder wie man auf Deutsch zynisch sagt: Rasenmähen) in Aussicht gestellt. Kurz: Wächst das Unkraut zu hoch, kommt der Rasenmäher, schneidet es wieder auf eine erträgliche Länge und geht wieder. Das ist zynisch, nicht wirklich präzise - dafür einfacher und kostengünstiger als eine Präsenz am Boden.

Anders sieht es aus im Bezug auf Gruppierungen, die z.b. in Kaschmir aktiv sind. Pre 2001 wurden Kämpfer in Afg ausgebildet, die dann gegen Indien in der umkämpften Region Kaschmir eingesetzt wurden. Hier ist zu erwarten, dass Pakistan seine Finger wieder ins Spiel bringen wird. Afg wird also durchaus wieder eine Homebase für transnationalen Terrorismus werden, nur höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mit Impact für den Westen.


----------



## Adi1 (21. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wer glaubt, dass die Taliban erneut terroristische Gruppierungen in Afghanistan dulden werden die Anschläge gegen westliche Ziele planen, der vereinfacht eine höchst komplexe Situation.
> 
> Die Taliban werden nicht noch einmal den Fehler begehen, eine internationale Terrororganisation in Afghanistan zu beherbergen, mit der Gefahr, dass Ihre Herrschaft erneut gestürzt wird. Die USA haben bereits eine Maintenance Bombing Kampagne (oder wie man auf Deutsch zynisch sagt: Rasenmähen) in Aussicht gestellt. Kurz: Wächst das Unkraut zu hoch, kommt der Rasenmäher, schneidet es wieder auf eine erträgliche Länge und geht wieder. Das ist zynisch, nicht wirklich präzise - dafür einfacher und kostengünstiger als eine Präsenz am Boden.
> 
> Anders sieht es aus im Bezug auf Gruppierungen, die z.b. in Kaschmir aktiv sind. Pre 2001 wurden Kämpfer in Afg ausgebildet, die dann gegen Indien in der umkämpften Region Kaschmir eingesetzt wurden. Hier ist zu erwarten, dass Pakistan seine Finger wieder ins Spiel bringen wird. Afg wird also durchaus wieder eine Homebase für transnationalen Terrorismus werden, nur höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mit Impact für den Westen.


Naja,
die meisten Taliban sind paschtunischer Herkupft,
dessen Siendlungsgebiet erstreckt sich auch bis nach Pakistan


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Anders sieht es aus im Bezug auf Gruppierungen, die z.b. in Kaschmir aktiv sind. Pre 2001 wurden Kämpfer in Afg ausgebildet, die dann gegen Indien in der umkämpften Region Kaschmir eingesetzt wurden. Hier ist zu erwarten, dass Pakistan seine Finger wieder ins Spiel bringen wird. Afg wird also durchaus wieder eine Homebase für transnationalen Terrorismus werden, nur höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mit Impact für den Westen.


Was ich mich schon immer gefragt habe ist, wie so relativ arme Länder wie Indien und Pakistan, an Atomwaffen gekommen sind?


----------



## grumpy-old-man (21. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was soll das bringen, wenn man jetzt weitere 20 Jahre im Land verbleibt? Es ändert sich gar nichts.
> Ob die USa nach 6 Monaten, 20 Jahren oder 100 Jahren abzieht -- das Ergebnis bleibt das gleiche.


Das entspricht auch meinem derzeitigen Meinungsbild.

Eine Regierung, welche von ca. 20 % der Bevölkerung unterstützt wird, während 80% im Outback wohnen, und von den Errungenschaften der Demokratie und den westlichen Bemühungen, das Land wieder aufzubauen, höchstens über das Hörensagen oder  nur in der Stunde am Tag etwas erfahren, in der es auch mal Strom gibt, kann nur scheitern.

Bei 80% der Bevölkerung wurden die Lebensverhältnisse nicht wesentlich verbessert. Vielmehr haben die mitbekommen, dass sie nach wie vor Ihrer Regierung nicht trauen können, was verschieden Ursachen hat (Korruption, Vetternwirtschaft, Missmanagement). Die Regierung war für die meisten weit weg und unnahbar. Rechtsprechung? Fehlanzeige. Einen halben Tag mit dem Fahrzeug, sofern man eines hat, in die nächst größere Stadt zu fahren und dann von einem korrupten Beamten gesagt zu bekommen, man möge doch erst mal einen üppigen Betrag an Schmiergeld auf den Tisch legen, bevor man sich seinem Anliegen annimmt, ist nicht das, was man als Bürger eines Landes möchte.  Währenddessen sind die Taliban vor Ort aktiv, betreiben Rechtsprechung durch Korangelehrte vor Ort für 0,80 Euro (habe ich aus einer Fernsehreportage), regeln Streitigkeiten und nehmen sich direkt den Belangen der Bürger auf dem Land an.  Das mag einem so gar nicht schmecken, ist aber Fakt.

Und im Gegensatz zu irgendwelchen Regierungsbeamten sind die Taliban zumeist lokal verankert, kommen direkt aus dem Ort oder aus der Region. Man kennt sich. Das sind greifbare Personen und keine abstrakten Beamten, die irgendwo kilometerweit weg sitzen. Es sind keine Fremden oder „Eindringlinge“. Die Taliban haben das schon sehr geschickt gemacht, indem sie in weiten Teilen des Landes einen parallelen Staat aufgebaut haben.

Die meiste Hilfe im medizinischen Bereich vor Ort wurde durch NGOs getätigt, welche Medikament in ferne, schlecht zugängliche Regionen bringen, Ärzte und Sanitäter aus- und fortbilden. Die werden vermutlich, je nach Lage, bleiben.

Wieso soll ich als Soldat für eine Regierung kämpfen, welche den Anliegen meiner Familie gar nicht nachkommt? Wenn sich nichts verbessert? Die meisten Soldaten sind keine Intellektuellen, sondern wurden rekrutiert als Analphabeten direkt vom Land. Bei schmalen Sold, wenn er denn mal gezahlt wurde, Überforderung mit den wesentlichen Waffensystem und einer Quote von 25% an Deserteuren kann ich nachvollziehen, dass die Arme sich bei kleinstem Druck von Außen auflöste. Weder haben die begriffen, wofür Sie kämpfen sollten (oder es wurde ihnen gar nicht vermittelt), noch sahen sie einen Sinn darin, da vor Ort bei Ihren Familien eben die Taliban das Sagen haben. Das kann man sicherlich nicht komplett verallgemeinern, aber auf einen Großteil trifft das meiner Meinung zu.

Ich glauben der Westen war zu naiv und auch etwas arrogant bei diesem Vorhaben. Einen schnellen Militärischen Erfolg zu erzielen ist das Eine, das Andere ist aber nachhaltig ein Land umzubauen und die Bevölkerung für ein neues System zu gewinnen. Mit Geld allein und militärischer Stärke kann man das nicht bewältigen. Und ich denke, dass zumindest die USA  das schon lange wussten und nur den Status quo noch bis zum Tag x aufrecht erhalten wollten.

Aber nicht das mich hier jemand falsch versteht, ich möchte kein Loblied auf dieTaliban singen. Ich finde deren System archaisch, unmenschlich, rückwärtsgewandt und menschenverachtend. Aber Fakt ist, das weite Teile der Bevölkerung sich lieber mit diesem System arrangieren, als für ein vages Versprechen auf zukünftige Besserung Ihrer Situation zu kämpfen.  Sie wurde wohl zu oft schon enttäuscht.  Umso bemerkenswerter finde ich, dass es  Menschen gibt, die trotz der derzeitigen Situation und der Gefahr für Ihr eigenes Leben für ein freies und demokratisches Afghanistan einstehen, demonstrieren, im Internet präsent sind und der Welt zeigen, das nicht alle resigniert haben. Diese Menschen verdienen meinen Respekt und meine Hochachtung. Ebenso wie die SoldatInnen, welche Ihren Dienst in diesem Land verrichtet haben.

Und eigentlich wollte ich gar nicht so einen Erguss schreiben…


----------



## Adi1 (21. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was ich mich schon immer gefragt habe ist, wie so relativ arme Länder wie Indien und Pakistan, an Atomwaffen gekommen sind?


Ganz einfach,
weil sie es wollten. 









						Abdul Kadir Khan – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Nix zu futtern, aber Bomben bauen.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2021)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach,
> weil sie es wollten.
> 
> 
> ...


Ja aber das man das von ausserhalb zugelassen hat wundert mich.

Den Iran droht und sanktioniert man ja auch ständig.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was ich mich schon immer gefragt habe ist, wie so relativ arme Länder wie Indien und Pakistan, an Atomwaffen gekommen sind?


Wenn ich nicht irre, haben sie Sowjet Wissenschaftler angeheuert, als die Sowjetunion auseinander fiel. 
Und Geld dafür ist immer da, komischer Weise. Guck dir Nord Korea an. Praktisch seit 80 Jahren pleite mit hungernder Bevölkerung aber für Waffensysteme ist immer Geld da.
gilt ja auch woanders. Kongo oder so, auch so ein Land, das pleite ist, aber jeder hat dort eine Knarre.


----------



## Mahoy (21. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du begreifst gar nicht, was der Abzug in Afghanistan überhaupt anrichtet, wenn du ihn schon so für gut befindest.


Wenn du jetzt noch benennen könntest, wo ich den Abzug für gut befunden haben soll ... 

Was der Abzug anrichtet, ist mir schon absolut klar und ganz offenkundig noch klarer als dir. Darum geht es jetzt aber nicht, denn wir sind nicht bei Wünsch-dir-was.
Für den amtierenden Präsidenten der Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika ist hauptsächlich von Interesse, was der Abzug für die Bürger der USA und die eigene politische Situation bedeutet. Das hat für ihn Vorrang vor dem, was es für Afghanistan bedeutet, denn auch dir sollte ja gelegentlich aufgefallen sein, dass Biden weder der Präsident Afghanistans noch die Wunschfee ist.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Bedrohlich ist dabei, dass die USA ihren Einfluss Stück für Stück reduzieren.


Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Die USA verschieben ihren Fokus dahin, wo sie aufgrund der neuen geostrategischen Lage mehr Einfluss ausüben müssen. Weiterhin beträchtliche Truppenteile  in einer für ihre Interessen nahezu bedeutungslosen Region zu parken können sie sich angesichts der Entwicklungen in Asien und Osteuropa einfach nicht leisten.

Und das ist auch keineswegs neu. Die USA - und nicht nur diese - haben ihr militärisches Engagement in den letzten 75 Jahren schon zig mal verlagert: Mitteleuropa, Südostasien, der Nahe Osten ... Such's dir aus. Sie sind nirgends länger geblieben, als zwingend notwendig war; meistens sogar nur so lange, wie es absolut unumgänglich war.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Der durchschnittliche Wähler kann gar nicht einschätzen, was der Abzug anrichtet.
> Man ist sich in Deutschland weitgehend einig, dass der Abzug falsch ist.


Und das ist genau der Punkt, in dem du die Sachverhalte anscheinend nicht auseinanderhalten kannst: Die absolute Mehrheit der Deutschen ist sich klar darüber, was der Abzug der Truppen aus Afghanisstan bedeutet. Trotzdem waren und sind über zwei Drittel Deutschen für einen schnellstmöglichen Rückzug aus Afghanistan. 

Ein Problem zu erkennen und sich dazu berufen zu fühlen, es zu lösen, sind zwei paar Schuhe.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Der Abzug macht wieder eine neue Baustelle auf und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die USA wieder reingehen, das schreibt unter anderem auch Lindsey Graham.


Graham ist allerdings auch traditionell Vertreter einer interventionistischen Außenpolitik. Und, wie der Zufall es will, wollte ihn niemand als Präsident haben, weshalb er vor fünf Jahren auch bereits bei den Vorwahlen ausschied.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> In den letzten Jahren gab es auf Seiten der Amerikaner kaum noch Verluste.
> Die Verluste werden beim nächsten Kriegseinsatz wieder größer werden.


Und du meinst, sie wären nicht größer geworden, wenn man den Taliban erklärt hätte, man habe sich das mit dem Abzug noch einmal überlegt und würde lieber doch weiterhin die Regierung unterstützen, welche sich inzwischen - inklusive panikartiger Flucht des Präsidenten ins Ausland -  zusammengebrochen ist?



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Mein Problem? Die gespielte Alternativlosigkeit und die Tragik der derzeitigen Situation.
> Biden führt Trumps Fehlentscheidung fort und dann hat man es auch noch gut zu finden.


Man muss es nicht gut finden. Aber man sollte erkennen können, dass es keine tragfähigen Alternativen zum Abzug gab. Auch du hast dich bisher nur in Vorwürfen und Wunschdenken ergangen, jedoch keinen Gegenentwurf formuliert, den man zumindest auf Durchführbarkeit abklopfen könnte.


----------



## seahawk (21. August 2021)

Wie immer ist die Welt kompliziert. Die Taliban und der islamische Staat verstehe sich gar nicht und die Taliban haben sogar vor dem Abzug des Westens bereits gegen die ISKP (lokaler Ableger des IS) gekämpft. Und zum IS haben auch die meisten Unterstützer der Taliban eher keinen Draht.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (21. August 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber man sollte erkennen können, dass es keine tragfähigen Alternativen zum Abzug gab.


Dann gibt man eben Iran, Russland und China die Chance ihren Einfluss massiv auszudehnen.
Der nahe Osten ist scheinbar geostrategisch nicht wichtig, gut, dass du das erklärst, aber nachvollziehen kann ich es nicht. Dieser Artikel greift das auf. Die USA ziehen sich als Weltpolizei zurück.








						Fast and Furios: Chinas Aufstieg im Nahen Osten und Nordafrika
					

Konrad-Adenauer-Stiftung e.V.




					www.kas.de


----------



## Mahoy (22. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Dann gibt man eben Iran, Russland und China die Chance ihren Einfluss massiv auszudehnen.


Oder verleitet sie somit dazu, ihre Kräfte ebenso ergebnislos zu zerfasern, wie man es selbst in den vergangenen Jahren noch getan hat.

Der Kreml kann sich allerdings  an das letzte russische Afghanistan-Abenteuer noch gut erinnern und wird eher Wodka verbieten, als noch einmal Fuß in die Region zu setzen. Die beabsichtigen das, was auch die Amis vorhaben, nämlich sich etwaig bildende  Nester von Terror exportierenden islamistischen Gruppierungen aus möglichst großer Entfernung/Höhe beharken und ansonsten aufpassen, wer oder was rein- und rausgeht. Dafür haben sie bereits vorbereitend den Schulterschluss mit Tadschikistan, Turkmenistan und Usbekistan vollzogen.

China schielt bereits auf die Rohstoffe, über deren Abbau sich womöglich mit den Taliban einigen kann. Aber dir wird sicherlich auch schon mal aufgefallen sein, dass China sogar friedliche heimische islamische Minderheiten rigoros unter die Fuchtel bringt und folglich noch weniger ein Diffundieren von Islamismus aus Afghanistan dulden wird.

Und der Iran ist schiitisch, während die Taliban Sunniten sind. Da wird es keine Freundschaft geben, sondern bestenfalls ein halbwegs friedliches Nebeneinander, wobei es den Taliban um einen dicken Puffer nach Westen und dem Iran um den Schutz der schiitischen Minderheit in Afghanistan und um die Vermeidung von Flüchtlingsströmen in ihre Richtung geht.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Der nahe Osten ist scheinbar geostrategisch nicht wichtig, gut, dass du das erklärst, aber nachvollziehen kann ich es nicht. Dieser Artikel greift das auf. Die USA ziehen sich als Weltpolizei zurück.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur seltsam, dass die USA ihre Präsenz im Persischen Golf und im Pazifik (insbesondere im Südchinesischen Meer) verstärken, noch enger mit den Arabern kuscheln (die in dem Zuge neuerdings sogar auf Schmusekurs mit Israel gehen) und in Osteuropa an Russlands Grenzen mit dem Säbel rasseln.

Das ist im Wesentlichen eine Frontverkürzung: Für die USA unwichtige Regionen werden außen vor gelassen und die frei werdenden Kapazitäten dort eingesetzt, wo man _tatsächlich_ Interessen hat. Afghanistan ist ein klassisches Bauernopfer auf dem politischen Schachbrett. Das muss (bzw. sollte) man nicht mögen, aber man kann es durchaus als Realität akzeptieren.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wie immer ist die Welt kompliziert. Die Taliban und der islamische Staat verstehe sich gar nicht und die Taliban haben sogar vor dem Abzug des Westens bereits gegen die ISKP (lokaler Ableger des IS) gekämpft. Und zum IS haben auch die meisten Unterstützer der Taliban eher keinen Draht.


Das ist gut so! Sollen die sich untereinander fertig machen.
(solange keine Unschuldigen mit reingezogen werden)


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (22. August 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist im Wesentlichen eine Frontverkürzung: Für die USA unwichtige Regionen werden außen vor gelassen und die frei werdenden Kapazitäten dort eingesetzt, wo man _tatsächlich_ Interessen hat. Afghanistan ist ein klassisches Bauernopfer auf dem politischen Schachbrett. Das muss (bzw. sollte) man nicht mögen, aber man kann es durchaus als Realität akzeptieren.


Okay, ich gebe dir recht, was das angeht. Der Abzug halte ich dennoch für einen Fehler Bidens.
Der Islamische Staat ist schon in Afghanistan.








						Afghanistan: IS und al-Kaida können sich gestärkt fühlen | DW | 18.08.2021
					

Die erneute Machtergreifung der Taliban dürfte auch Terrorgruppen wie IS und al-Kaida neuen Schub geben. Beide sind nicht nur in arabischen Ländern, sondern auch in Afghanistan präsent. Entstehen neue Terror-Allianzen?




					www.dw.com


----------



## grumpy-old-man (22. August 2021)

Eine Vortrag von Dr. Peter Scholl-Latour vom 3. Dezember 2009, welcher auch in weiten Teilen heute genauso gehalten werden könnte.

Leider sind es 5 Teile, welche Ihr Euch selbst zusammensuchen müsst, ich verlinke mal den 1. Teil:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k8jR09wsqIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hoffgang (22. August 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und das ist genau der Punkt, in dem du die Sachverhalte anscheinend nicht auseinanderhalten kannst: Die absolute Mehrheit der Deutschen ist sich klar darüber, was der Abzug der Truppen aus Afghanisstan bedeutet. Trotzdem waren und sind über zwei Drittel Deutschen für einen schnellstmöglichen Rückzug aus Afghanistan.


Du meinst, die absolute Mehrheit der Deutschen hat sich seit 2001 einen Dreck um den Einsatz der BW in Afghanistan gekümmert, außer mit Fragen wie "muss das soviel Geld kosten" und "müssen unsere Soldaten dort sterben" und jetzt, da die Mediale Aufmerksamkeit so gravierend geworden ist - auch dank des Umstandes dass so ziemlich jedes deutsche Verlagshaus lokale Angestellte vor Ort hat die akut bedroht sind - bildet man sich ad hoc eine Meinung und erkennt für ca. 3 Minuten den Humanisten in sich, aber auch nur so lange, bis klar wird, dass wir zigtausend mehr Soldaten hätten schicken müssen, statt uns innerhalb einer selbst auferlegten Obergrenze immer wieder selbst die Hände auf den Rücken zu binden.

Der Wähler hatte spätestens seit Merkels Amtsübernahme die Möglichkeit, Afghanistan zum Wahlthema zu machen, stattdessen, Flaute. Die SPD war mal so lustig von der Schwarz Gelben Regierung eine Liste mit gemachten Fehlern anzufordern und selbst hier hat es niemanden interessiert, der die SPD mal auffordern würde, den Anfang dieser Liste seit 2001 zu liefern.

Jetzt werden alle Afghanistan Experten und kommen einem mit "ach die Armen Menschen". Also helfen können wir ihnen ja nicht, weil Deutschland wird ja nicht am Hindukusch verteidigt. Aufnehmen wollen wir im Grunde auch keine, denn, da könnte ja jeder kommen. Also sind wir uns einig, das was getan werden müsste, nur halt von jemand anderem.

Oder anders gesagt: Die Mehrheit der Deutschen darf mal bitte die Fresse halten wenns um Afg geht und einfach akzeptieren, dass es im Interesse der USA und in unserem Interesse war unsere Präsenz dort zu beenden.
Das "wie" ist entscheidend. Man kann so abziehen wie wir es getan haben und alle unsere Helfer einfach im Stich lassen, oder man hat nen ordentlichen Plan in der Tasche und zwar nicht erst nachdem die Taliban in Kabul einmarschiert sind.


Und wie oft noch: Biden ist das letzte Glied in einer Entwicklungskette dieses Abzugs.
Ja, er wird der Präsident sein, der aus Afghanistan abgezogen ist, nur mal zur Erinnerung, Obama wollte schon raus, Trump wollte schon raus - beide haben darauf hingearbeitet. Obama mit einer zeitlich begrenzten massiven Aufstockung der Truppen (Surge), Trump indem er die Präsenz immer weiter verringert und einen Friedensvertrag mit den Taliban "ausgehandelt" hatte.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (22. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und wie oft noch: Biden ist das letzte Glied in einer Entwicklungskette dieses Abzugs.
> Ja, er wird der Präsident sein, der aus Afghanistan abgezogen ist, nur mal zur Erinnerung, Obama wollte schon raus, Trump wollte schon raus - beide haben darauf hingearbeitet. Obama mit einer zeitlich begrenzten massiven Aufstockung der Truppen (Surge), Trump indem er die Präsenz immer weiter verringert und einen Friedensvertrag mit den Taliban "ausgehandelt" hatte.


Genau so ist es. Die Amerikaner wollten ursprünglich schon im Laufe des Jahres 2011 raus aus Afghanistan.


----------



## FetterKasten (22. August 2021)

Deutschland sollte dabei helfen die ganzen afghanischen Flüchtlinge in die USA zu evakuieren.
Die Amis bauen immer die Sche... und wir dürfen es ausbaden bzw. in erster Linie natürlich die Menschen dort.
Geld und vor allem Platz haben die USA mehr.
Da können sie auch locker 5Mio+ aufnehmen für das Geld, was sie jetzt durch den Abzug sparen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und was die Taliban  so machen, widerspricht eigentlich auch dem Glauben wie er meines Wissens im Koran steht. Da steht bestimmt nicht drin, dass man einfach andere Menschen quälen, verstümmeln und ermorden soll. Und bestimmt auch nicht das man sein Geld mit Drogen verdienen soll. Geschweige denn diese konsumieren.



Die Taliban sind gegen Drogen? Zur Jahrtausendwende spielte Afghanistan kaum noch eine Rolle bei der Drogenproduktion. Erst nachdem die NATO dafür gesorgt hat, dass die Scharia nicht mehr gilt und kapitalistische Bereicherung für jeden einzelnen gut heißen, boomt der Mohnanbau wieder. Bislang sind die Taliban in den eroberten Gebieten noch nicht dagegen vorgegangen, weil sie das Geld natürlich auch gebrauchen können, aber es ist durchaus glaubwürdig, dass sie das mittelfristig wieder machen können. Auf alle Fälle sind sie sich bewusst, dass sie eine Hintertür im Koran nutzen: Der verbietet den Konsum von Drogen, sagt aber nichts zu deren Anbau, weil zu Mohammeds Zeiten / vor der Globalisierung natürlich niemand auf die Idee gekommen wäre, dazwischen zu Unterscheiden.

Verstümmelungen & Co kann man dagegen direkt beim Propheten nachlesen. Der Koran ist voll Körperstrafen in Teils übelster Form, wie sie damals halt weithin üblich waren. Für seine Entstehungszeit ist er relativ modern hinsichtlich der Frage, wann und gegen wen solche Strafen verhängt werden sollten und ob überhaupt Alternativen denkbar sind (z.B. wenn jemand ernsthaft bereuht, konvertiert und wieder gut macht), aber da ist man dann ganz schnell bei der Einzelfallentscheidung und der Auslegung des Rechtsrahmens, die bei den Taliban sicherlich nicht die softeste ist. Das Maximum, was man von "zahmen" Taliban erwarten könnte, ist ein langwieriger, gründlicher Prozess, um sicherzustellen, dass ein Verurteilter tatsächlich ein Dieb ist, aber der landet dann ganz sicher nicht im Knast, sondern bekommt wie in den 90ern (und bei unseren Freunden in Saudi Arabien auch in den 0ern und 10ern) die Hand abgehackt. Afaik haben die Taliban bislang auch keine Verbesserung in dieser Hinsicht angekündigt, sondern sich ausdrücklich auf die Scharia bezogen und die baut nun einmal auf gebräuchliche Strafen von vor 16 Jahrhunderten auf.

Andere Versprechen, vor allem zu Frauen, würde ich übrigens auch unter diesem historischen Gesichtspunkten lesen: Natürlich werden die Taliban Frauen nicht alle Ausbildungswege verbieten. Die gehören nicht zu den Leuten, die "Hebamme" durchgendern und der Koran kennt durchaus ein Hand voll Rollen für Frauen jenseits von "Hausfrau". Aber das ist halt nicht das Gleiche wie "Freiheit" oder "Grundrechte" und es gibt ja schon wieder erste Hinweise auf die alte Tradition, im Zuge von Kriegshandlungen verwitwete/verwaiste zwecks Versorgung zwangszuverheiraten...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schon George Bush hätte das anders machen müssen. Man muss kein Land besetzen, um Terroristen zu jagen.



Das hat Dubya 2-3 Monate lang auch gedacht. Danach hatte er was gelernt.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an.
> Die Kohle IST geil, v.a. während des Studiums. Es ist oftmals ne Mischung aus interessantem Job (man sieht Orte & tut Dinge die sehr sehr sehr viele Menschen eben nicht tun / erleben), vergleichsweise guter Bezahlung, aber eben mit Nachteilen. Für viele ist es auch ein Sprungbrett um vllt mit schlechteren Karten im Leben sich eine Karriere aufzubauen.



Iirc ist die Altersvorsorge auch ziemlich konkurrenzlos und die gesundheitlichen Risiken sind relativ gut kontrollierbar. Afaik wurde auch kein einziger Zeitsoldat nach Afghanistan gezwungen, die sind alle freiwillig auf Pflichtgefühl oder Prämiengeilheit gegangen. Das die meisten das kein zweites Mal machen würden, sondern bei ihrem Einsatz sehr viel über die Schattenseiten der Bundeswehr gelernt haben, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, aber wer einfach nur einen gut bezahlten, sicheren Job (durchaus in doppelter Hinsicht) haben will und in der Lage ist, bei etwas fragwürdigeren Aufträgen einen Schritt zurückzutreten, für den ist die Bundeswehr eigentlich bis heute ein ziemlich guter Arbeitgeber. Hätte ich nicht so ein Problem mit frühem aufstehen und Leuten, die der Meinung sind, mir jeden Handgriff anordnen zu können, hätte ich denen auch mehr als einen Blick nachgeworfen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Mal etwas zum Thema einer weiteren Militärpräsenz in Afghanistan: So, wie sie war, hätte es tatsächlich keine Sinn ergeben. Allerdings hätte man irgendwann in den letzten Jahren ja mal daran arbeiten können, das Ganze in eine internationale Schutzmission (Bevorzugt über die UN, wenn möglich, ansonsten als über eine Good-Will-Mission aller, die man dafür gewinnen kann ...)  umzuwandeln, bei der die Lasten besser verteilt und die vor noch weniger diskutabel ist als eine "freundliche Besatzungsmacht".



Soweit ist die NATO nie gekommen. Man war die ganze Zeit über mit Eroberung von / Verteidigung gegen die Taliban beschäftigt und hatte nie die Herrschaft über ganz Afghanistan. Die zeitliche Reihenfolge war "Politik verliert das Interesse" => "Militär realisiert, wie groß die Aufgabe eigentlich wirklich ist" => "Materielle Unterstützung sinkt". Dementsprechend konnte die NATO auch nie die volle Kontrolle an eine heimische Regierung übergeben und sich auf die Rolle einer Aufbaumission zurückziehen. Zwar haben ein paar "wir wollen eigentlich nicht kämpfen"-Nationen wie Deutschland sowie natürlich NGOs sich an State Building versucht, aber wenn man faktisch noch im Krieg ist, funktioniert das halt noch schlechter als ohnehin schon.

Rückblickend war der Kardinalfehler, dass man schon viel zu viel viel zu früh an Einheimische zu übergeben versucht hat. Nämlich die Drecksarbeit an Warlords und Milizen. So hat der Westen selbst fleißig an Strukturen mitgearbeitet, die zwar besser als die Taliban erschienen, aber eben bei weitem nicht gut genug waren und jetzt flächendeckend übergelaufen sind.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Was soll Biden bitte mit 2500 - 3500 Soldaten in Afghanistan? Für was soll das bitte ausreichen? Wenn er nicht abzieht sind sowenig Kräfte deutlich verwundbar, ihm bliebe nichts anders übrig als zigtausend Soldaten wieder nach Afg zu verlegen.
> Nur, das ja doof, darauf ist die Army nicht eingestellt, denn sehr viel Material geht ja aus Afg raus, statt rein und hängt irgendwo im Transit.
> Evtl ist Dir aufgefallen, Afg hat keinen Seezugang, d.h. "mal eben schnell" passiert da auch nichts.



Die US Army ist auch ohne Seezugang in der Lage, einige 1000 Mann IRGENDWO hin zu schaffen. Klar wäre das reichlich chaotisch geworden und die Bürokratie hätte sicherlich dafür gesorgt, dass einige Galaxys mit einer Ladung A hinfliegen und mit einer nahezu identischen Ladung A' wieder zurück, aber da der ganze Laden darauf ausgelegt ist, afaik bis zu knapp sechstellige Truppenzahlen an einer beliebigen Front zu versorgen, wäre es für ihn ganz sicher möglich gewesen, 10000 Mann in einen Krieg zu schicken, während parallel 3000 zurückkommen. Dass es sich zufällig um die gleichen Schauplätze handelt, macht die Logistik ja nicht schwieriger.
Aber: Biden wollte schon unter Obama ASAP raus aus dem Laden und hat selbst nur bedingt Probleme damit, ein Chaos zu hinterlassen, solange die US-Soldaten heil zu Hause ankommen. Von daher kam ihm Trumps Plan eigentlich ziemlich recht - nur das Trump den Taliban die genauen Daten genannt hat, war taktische Idiotie, die auf politischer Ebene offensichtlich nicht richtig berückstigt wurde.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Anders sieht es aus im Bezug auf Gruppierungen, die z.b. in Kaschmir aktiv sind. Pre 2001 wurden Kämpfer in Afg ausgebildet, die dann gegen Indien in der umkämpften Region Kaschmir eingesetzt wurden. Hier ist zu erwarten, dass Pakistan seine Finger wieder ins Spiel bringen wird. Afg wird also durchaus wieder eine Homebase für transnationalen Terrorismus werden, nur höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mit Impact für den Westen.



Da sollten die Taliban SEHR vorsichtig sein  (was nicht heißt, dass sie auch sehr vorsichtig sein werden). Zum einen vertraut ihnen auch die pakistanische Regierung nicht mehr uneingeschränkt, zum anderen hat noch ein drittes (viertes) Land Interesse an Kaschmir. Ein Land, dass heute (im Gegensatz zu vor 20 Jahren) SEHR hart nicht nur gegen Islamismus, sondern gegen Muslime allgemein vorgeht und dass heute (im Gegensatz zu vor 20 Jahren) keinerlei Probleme damit hat, sein Militär in von anderen Staaten beanspruchte Gebiete zu entsenden und das (im Gegensatz zu vor 20 Jahren und zum Westen, zu Pakistan oder zu Indien heute) gegenüber Afghanistan nahezu mit einem weißem Blatt Papier startet, auf das man sehr schnell beliebige, neue, wenig Taliban-freundliche Beziehungen niederschreiben kann, insbesondere da Afghanistan heute (im Gegensatz zu vor 30 Jahren ) absolut null internationale Unterstützung, ggf. nicht einmal Anerkennung haben wird. Oder um es klar zu sagen:
Wenn die Taliban den Fehler machen, Kräfte mit Herschaftsanspruch auf Kaschmir zu beherbergen, dann sind sie ganz schnell Pekinger Provinz. Und im Gegensatz zur NATO hat China keine Hemnisse bei den Methoden, die nötig sind, um paramilitärische Aktivitäten restlos auslöschen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Was ich mich schon immer gefragt habe ist, wie so relativ arme Länder wie Indien und Pakistan, an Atomwaffen gekommen sind?



Wenn man erstmal Atomkraftwerke hat, dann baut man sich einfach welche? Siehe Nordkorea, Südafrika und Israel. China hat selbst ohne vorherige zivile Atomkraft (auch militärische wurde erst später entwickelt) gerade einmal 8 Jahre bis zur ersten Bombe gebraucht und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die UdSSR-Anschubhilfe in den ersten Monaten nicht viel mehr wert war, als heute auf Wikipedia steht.
Mittlerweile ist es etwas schwerer geworden, so etwas unbemerkt zu machen, aber bei den Landesgrößen Pakistans oder gar Indiens gegenüber der internationalen Aufklärung in den 70ern/80ern...
ez.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ja aber das man das von ausserhalb zugelassen hat wundert mich.
> 
> Den Iran droht und sanktioniert man ja auch ständig.



Glaubst du, der jeweilige gegenerische Block hat Indien und Pakistan nicht zu sanktionieren versucht? Klappte halt während des kalten Krieges nur nicht so gut, weil immer irgend jemand den Feind seines Feindes als seinen Freund behandelt hat. Die iranischen Islamisten sitzen dagegen zwischen allen Stühlen und sie sind auch einfach viel zu spät drangewesen. Pakistan und Indien profitierten noch von der grenzenlosen Atomblödheit der 50er und 60er, da wurden die heutigen Machthaber im Iran noch vom Schah unterdrückt. Nach der Revolution hatte man dann einige dringende Probleme zu lösen, wozu die Energieversorgung dank der Ölvorkommen eher nicht gehörte, und erst seit Mitte der 90er hat der Iran überhaupt eigene Uranvorkommen erschlossen. Das Bombenprogramm dürfte sogar erst Priorität erhalten haben, als Bush den Iran mehr oder minder die Pistole auf die Brust gesetzt hat "entweder ihr seit das nächste Afghanistan oder das nächste Nordkorea".



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist im Wesentlichen eine Frontverkürzung: Für die USA unwichtige Regionen werden außen vor gelassen und die frei werdenden Kapazitäten dort eingesetzt, wo man _tatsächlich_ Interessen hat. Afghanistan ist ein klassisches Bauernopfer auf dem politischen Schachbrett. Das muss (bzw. sollte) man nicht mögen, aber man kann es durchaus als Realität akzeptieren.



Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus: Die USA kuscheln mit den anderen Kräften in der Gegend heute nicht enger, als Ende der 80er/Anfang der 90er. Aber zwischenzeitlich hatten sie ihr Engagement mal deutlich zurückgeschraubt, weil eine stabile Präsenz in Afghanistan eigentlich die Funktion sämtlicher US-Stützpunkte und -Allierter vom goldenen Horn bis fast an chinesische Meer hätte abdecken und so einige bisherige Investitionen überflüssig machen können.


----------



## hoffgang (22. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die US Army ist auch ohne Seezugang in der Lage, einige 1000 Mann IRGENDWO hin zu schaffen. Klar wäre das reichlich chaotisch geworden und die Bürokratie hätte sicherlich dafür gesorgt, dass einige Galaxys mit einer Ladung A hinfliegen und mit einer nahezu identischen Ladung A' wieder zurück, aber da der ganze Laden darauf ausgelegt ist, afaik bis zu knapp sechstellige Truppenzahlen an einer beliebigen Front zu versorgen, wäre es für ihn ganz sicher möglich gewesen, 10000 Mann in einen Krieg zu schicken, während parallel 3000 zurückkommen. Dass es sich zufällig um die gleichen Schauplätze handelt, macht die Logistik ja nicht schwieriger.


Sorry, aber das ist Arm-Chair-Logistics.
Du hast Recht, 10.000 Soldaten per Flugzeug von A nach B zu verbringen, das ist kein Problem für die USA.

Diese Soldaten zu versorgen, ihnen gepanzerte Fahrzeuge, sichere Unterkünfte, medizinische Versorgung, Luftunterstützung, Artillerie, Instandsetzung und und und zur Verfügung zu stellen - Das IST ein Problem. Und nein, es geht nicht ohne wenn du ein Land von der Größe & Topographie Afghanistans vor den Taliban verteidigen willst.

Was sollen US Truppen ohne Luftunterstützung... Garnichts. Die kommt auch nicht aus dem nichts, sondern braucht Basen. Ja, es gibt außerhalb Afg Basen welche die Amis nutzen können, das reduziert aber die Time on Target und erhöht die Reaktionszeit, limitiert gleichzeitig die verfügbaren Systeme. 

Die Soldaten kriegst du problemlos von A nach B.
Ob die dann in ner Woche noch eine Armee sind bzw. am Leben, das was anderes.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber: Biden wollte schon unter Obama ASAP raus aus dem Laden und hat selbst nur bedingt Probleme damit, ein Chaos zu hinterlassen, solange die US-Soldaten heil zu Hause ankommen. Von daher kam ihm Trumps Plan eigentlich ziemlich recht - nur das Trump den Taliban die genauen Daten genannt hat, war taktische Idiotie, die auf politischer Ebene offensichtlich nicht richtig berückstigt wurde.


Obama, Trump, Biden, jeder wollte raus und sich einen Sieg in Afghanisan an den Hut heften.
Ich hab doch verlinkt wie Trump noch für sich verbucht hat, er habe den Abzug eingeleitet und niemand könne ihn stoppen.
Die Folgen für Afghanistan sind mittlerweile dem Westen egal, die USA fokussieren sich zunehmend auf China und könnens nicht brauchen wenn Geld, Soldaten & Material in einem nicht wirklich zu gewinnenden Konflikt aufgebraucht wird.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da sollten die Taliban SEHR vorsichtig sein  (was nicht heißt, dass sie auch sehr vorsichtig sein werden). Zum einen vertraut ihnen auch die pakistanische Regierung nicht mehr uneingeschränkt, zum anderen hat noch ein drittes (viertes) Land Interesse an Kaschmir. [...]. Oder um es klar zu sagen:
> Wenn die Taliban den Fehler machen, Kräfte mit Herschaftsanspruch auf Kaschmir zu beherbergen, dann sind sie ganz schnell Pekinger Provinz. Und im Gegensatz zur NATO hat China keine Hemnisse bei den Methoden, die nötig sind, um paramilitärische Aktivitäten restlos auslöschen.



Die Beziehung Pakistan - Taliban ist komplex. Einerseits will PAK eine Talibanregierung  in Afghanistan (bzw. eine sehr Pakistanfreundliche), andererseits nehmen Taliban in Pakistan Einfluss auf den Weg der Regierung und legen sich mit eben jener an. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass Pakistan, oder besser der ISI nicht gewillt ist, alte Pakte wieder aufleben lassen, v.a. wenns gegen einen gemeinsamen Feind geht. Und deine Prognose zu China, Solange sich Pakistanis und Inder in Jammu/Kashmir gegenseitig die Rübe einschlagen wird das Peking herzlich egal sein.
Zumal Peking ja Beziehungen mit den Taliban aufbauen will.

Zudem "beherbergt" Afg diese Gruppen nicht unbedingt. Jaish-e-Mohammed sitzt im Grunde in Pakistan, aber Afg bietet sich als Ausbildungsort an, auch weil es Staaten wie z.b. Indien die Aufklärung dort deutlich erschwert. Es ist wie gesagt durchaus vorstellbar, dass in Afg bald wieder Terror gelehrt wird, nur eben transnational und nicht zwingend international.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Arm-Chair-Logistics.
> Du hast Recht, 10.000 Soldaten per Flugzeug von A nach B zu verbringen, das ist kein Problem für die USA.
> 
> Diese Soldaten zu versorgen, ihnen gepanzerte Fahrzeuge, sichere Unterkünfte, medizinische Versorgung, Luftunterstützung, Artillerie, Instandsetzung und und und zur Verfügung zu stellen - Das IST ein Problem.



Das streite ich nicht ab und das vernachlässige ich auch nicht. Ich sage nur, dass es ein Problem ist, dass die US-Armee lösen kann. Und zwar nicht nur im Best-Case, sondern gemäß ihres Selbstverständnisses jederzeit und an jedem Ort der Welt. Wenn Luftüberlegenheit und die dafür nötige Infrastruktur lokal oder bei Partnern regional vorhanden sind (im Fall Afghanistan ist das heute so) sogar binnen weniger Tage. Mit den zwei Wochen Vorlauf sei Vormarschbeginn der Taliban und gegen eine bodengebundene, kaum über Waffen größerer Reichweite verfügende Armee wie die Taliban, bestünde das einzige größere Hinderniss noch in der Diplomatie (bzw. bei Küstenanreinern in der Marschzeit der Transportverbände), weil man natürlich Überflugrechte braucht, aber das ist hier ja auch schon alles geklärt.

Von daher nochmal: Ja, eine neue Runde Krieg in Afghanistan anzufangen wäre für die USA eine gewisse Anstrengung, zu der sie nicht bereit sind. Aber es ist meilenweit davon entfernt, eine Unmöglichkeit zu sein, zu der sie nicht in der Lage wäre.



> Obama, Trump, Biden, jeder wollte raus und sich einen Sieg in Afghanisan an den Hut heften.



Obama wollte als Heilsbringer raus. Trump wollte als Sieger raus. Biden wollte und will einfach nur raus, das ist der Unterschied. Er ist der erste Präsident seit 2001, der eine militärische Niederlage akzeptabel findet, während seine Vorgänger "den Sieg" aufgerufen oder sich mit "great deals" gebrüstet haben.



> Die Beziehung Pakistan - Taliban ist komplex. Einerseits will PAK eine Talibanregierung  in Afghanistan (bzw. eine sehr Pakistanfreundliche), andererseits nehmen Taliban in Pakistan Einfluss auf den Weg der Regierung und legen sich mit eben jener an. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass Pakistan, oder besser der ISI nicht gewillt ist, alte Pakte wieder aufleben lassen, v.a. wenns gegen einen gemeinsamen Feind geht.



Das sicherlich nicht. Aber es bedeutet auch, dass sie ein aufmerksames Auge auf die Balance zwischen Macht und Loyalität der Unterstützten haben. Eine Kraft, die in Pakistan selbst teilweise gegen die pakistanische Regierung aktiv ist und die mächtig genug ist, um die US of A aus ihrem Land zu werfen, steht da eher auf "fördern nur, wenn es unbedingt sein muss"-Liste. Und mit ihrem aktuellen internationalen Verhalten verfestigt die Taliban ihren Status noch, denn das Konzept "wir konzentrieren uns voll auf Paschtunengebiet und außerhalb davon haben wir gar keine Ambitionen" bedeutet, dass sie eher auf pakistanischen denn auf indischem Territorium Ambitionen haben.



> Und deine Prognose zu China, Solange sich Pakistanis und Inder in Jammu/Kashmir gegenseitig die Rübe einschlagen wird das Peking herzlich egal sein.
> Zumal Peking ja Beziehungen mit den Taliban aufbauen will.



China hat selbst Interesse an Kaschmir und wartet bislang ab. Außerdem haben sie Interesse daran, ihren Einfluss in Vorderasien sowohl wirtschaftlich als auch militärisch auszudehnen und da ist Afghanistan wortwörtlich ein Brückenstein auf der anderen Seite des Himalaya. Wie immer bevorzugt es China dabei, die lokale Unterstützung durch Kooperation zu erhalten und daraus erfolgen die momentanen Annäherungsversprechen an die Taliban. Die sind gierig nach internationalem Support, China will lokalen Einfluss - Win-Win. Solange die Taliban nützlich und ungefährlich sind. Wenn sie dagegen, wie hier beschrieben, eine Brutstätte für internationalen, "pan...-stanischen" Terrorismus werden, dann sind sie für die Oberherscher von Uiguristan kein Nutzen mehr, sondern ein Risikofaktor. Ein Riskiofaktor, bei dem man unter heutigen internationalen Bedingungen nicht nur keine Strafen, sondern sogar Beifall erhält, wenn man einmarschiert und moralische Hemmungen dagegen hat China überhaupt nicht. Sollten von den Taliban Unterstützung für muslimische Minderheiten an oder gar jenseits der südostchinesischen Grenze ausgehen (und gemäß Selbstverständniss der Taliban sind da Sympathien zu erwarten), wären die schneller besetzt, als sie "Tibet" sagen können.



> Zudem "beherbergt" Afg diese Gruppen nicht unbedingt. Jaish-e-Mohammed sitzt im Grunde in Pakistan, aber Afg bietet sich als Ausbildungsort an, auch weil es Staaten wie z.b. Indien die Aufklärung dort deutlich erschwert. Es ist wie gesagt durchaus vorstellbar, dass in Afg bald wieder Terror gelehrt wird, nur eben transnational und nicht zwingend international.



Vorstellbar ja, aber es fehlt an lokalen Zielen. Natürlich wird die Taliban transnational agieren und die Ausbildung nicht länger in Pakistan konzentrieren. Aber es gibt keinen lokalen Anlass, die Ausbildung auszubauen. Im Gegenteil, das die Taliban nach innen einen starken Staat proklamieren, brauchen sie nach dem jetzigen Sieg eigentlich gar keine Terrorstrukturen mehr. Sie haben auch keine Ambitionen in Richtung Iran oder Usbekistan, das heißt jedweder Ausbau von Terrorausbildung muss entweder global ausgerichtet sein oder sich gegen Pakistan, gegen China oder gegen Indien richten. Und mit Indien haben die Taliban bislang am wenigsten Beef und schon rein territorial keinerlei Chancen auf Zugewinn. Über das heutige Niveau erstarkender Terrorismus unter den Taliban führt also zu klingelnden Alarmglocken - je nach Nuancen in Peking, Islamabad oder Washington&Brüssel.

Letzteres halte ich vorerst für sehr unwahrscheinlich, mittleres würde eine drastische Reduktion der Taliban-Unterstützung nach sich ziehen und ersteres eine Okupation.


----------



## Don-71 (23. August 2021)

Letztendlich ist das genauso wie beim Umweltschutz, in gewissen Situationen oder seit Trump, ist vielen klar  geworden, dass es grundsätzlich besser wäre, die Möglichkeit zu haben, entweder alleine Entscheidungen zu treffen und zu *handeln *oder im Verbund mit anderen Europäern, die Konsequenz daraus, die Bundeswehr wesentlich besser auszustatten und eventuell zu vergrößern, sprich mal mind. 2-3% des BIP für die Streitkräfte und die eventuelle Durchsetzung "seiner eigenen" Interessen auszugeben, möchte man dann aber nicht wirklich.
Darüber hinaus befinden wir uns, wie es Münkler richtig analysierte in einer zu tiefst postheroischen Gesellschaft und hier kommt dann auch der Vergleich mit dem Umweltschutz ins Spiel, denn sobald es einen "selber" betrifft, sprich Familienmitglieder in einem eventuellen Kriegseinsatz, möchte man das genauso wenig wie das Windrad oder andere Umweltschutzmaßnahmen vor der eigenen Haustür.
Sprich man will für die wahrscheinlich richtige Analyse weder Geld noch "Opfer" bringen, also sollte man dann auch die Klappe halten.

Keiner kann mir erzählen, dass es für die BW oder für die BW mit anderen Europäern unmöglich wäre, Kabul freizukämpfen und zu halten, um den Abzug und Evakuierung ordentlich über die Bühne zu bringen, wenn man die entsprechenden logistischen Luftmittel dazu hätte und auch bereit wäre, sie einzusetzen!


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Keiner kann mir erzählen, dass es für die BW oder für die BW mit anderen Europäern unmöglich wäre, Kabul freizukämpfen und zu halten, um den Abzug und Evakuierung ordentlich über die Bühne zu bringen, wenn man die entsprechenden logistischen Luftmittel dazu hätte und auch bereit wäre, sie einzusetzen!


Die KSK würden Kabul  alleine aufmischen wenn die grünes Licht daür hätten.


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2021)

Klugscheiß:
Das KSK, aber die Kommandosoldaten 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Keiner kann mir erzählen, dass es für die BW oder für die BW mit anderen Europäern unmöglich wäre, Kabul freizukämpfen und zu halten, um den Abzug und Evakuierung ordentlich über die Bühne zu bringen, wenn man die entsprechenden logistischen Luftmittel dazu hätte und auch bereit wäre, sie einzusetzen!


Geh ich nicht mit, das wäre auch für die USA schwierig.  Guck dir mal Falludscha an, sowas kann sehr hässlich werden.


----------



## Don-71 (23. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Klugscheiß:
> Das KSK, aber die Kommandosoldaten
> 
> 
> Geh ich nicht mit, das wäre auch für die USA schwierig.  Guck dir mal Falludscha an, sowas kann sehr hässlich werden.


Dort hatten die "Verteidiger" Monate Zeit sich auf den Angriff der US Truppen vorzubereiten, kaum wirklich mit Kabul zu vergleichen!
Es ist auch eine Frage, wann man das Heft des Handelns in die Hand nimmt!
Hätte die deutsche oder europäische Politik schon vor dem Fall Kabuls entschieden die Stadt zu halten, wären die Taliban gar nicht erst ein Fuss breit in die Stadt gekommen und auch Samstag bis Montag, wenn man das Material für solch einen Einsatz, samt logistischer Luftstreitkräfte hätte, wäre noch die Möglichkeit vorhanden gewesen, die Taliban sofort wieder aus der Stadt zu schmeißen!
Auch jetzt noch glaube ich kaum, dass die Taliban irgendeine nennenswerte Logistik aufgebaut haben, um ihre Truppen gegen einen Angriff, westlicher Militärstreitkräfte entsprechend zu versorgen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dort hatten die "Verteidiger" Monate Zeit sich auf den Angriff der US Truppen vorzubereiten, kaum wirklich mit Kabul zu vergleichen!


Es geht mir eher um den Krieg gegen den Terror in dieser Stadt, das zieht sich.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist auch eine Frage, wann man das Heft des Handelns in die Hand nimmt!


Wir reden von jetzt und nicht von vor X Tagen/Wochen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch jetzt noch glaube ich kaum, dass die Taliban irgendeine nennenswerte Logistik aufgebaut haben, um ihre Truppen gegen einen Angriff, westlicher Militärstreitkräfte entsprechend zu versorgen.


Du denkst zu konventionell, aber bei Menschen die kein Problem haben sich selbst hochzujagen 
sieht das schon anders aus. Das ganze würde unglaublich blutig werden.


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2021)

@Don-71:
Ich stimme zu, dass ein "Freikämpfen" von Kabul oder gar anderen Orten  mit einer relativ bescheidenen Truppenstärke machbar wäre. Letztlich, dass hatte ich weiter oben mal angeführt, bedurfte es Jahrzehnte lang einer relativ kleinen Truppe, um ein ganzen Land mehr oder weniger unter Kontrolle zu halten.
Die Frage ist aber: Warum sollte man das tun?
Nur weil man militärisch überlegen ist, macht ein Freikämpfen einer ganzen Großstadt nur wenig Sinn und erzeugt im ungünstigsten Falle mehr Kollateralschäden als die Taliban jemals in der Lage wären.
Denn die militärische Überlegenheit kann sich nur dann auswirken, wenn massive Waffengewalt eingesetzt werden kann.
Gegen eine Horde Badelatschentypen mit RPGs ist ein Dingo mit motivierten Spezialkräften zu wenig, da brauchts dann eben Leo 2 oder M1 Abrams, die in alles hineinrotzen, was nur den Anschein einer Bewegung macht.
Es ist auch klar, dass davor erst einmal ein paar hundert Tonnen Stahl vom Himmel regnen.
Der Preis unter den Zivilen wäre aber auf jeden Fall viel zu hoch - außer man ändert die Doktrin...


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist auch klar, dass davor erst einmal ein paar hundert Tonnen Stahl vom Himmel regnen.


Oder das halt...


----------



## Don-71 (23. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nur weil man militärisch überlegen ist, macht ein Freikämpfen einer ganzen Großstadt nur wenig Sinn und erzeugt im ungünstigsten Falle mehr Kollateralschäden als die Taliban jemals in der Lage wären.
> Denn die militärische Überlegenheit kann sich nur dann auswirken, wenn massive Waffengewalt eingesetzt werden kann.
> Gegen eine Horde Badelatschentypen mit RPGs ist ein Dingo mit motivierten Spezialkräften zu wenig, da brauchts dann eben Leo 2 oder M1 Abrams, die in alles hineinrotzen, was nur den Anschein einer Bewegung macht.
> Es ist auch klar, dass davor erst einmal ein paar hundert tonnen Stahl vom Himmel regnet.
> Der Preis unter den Zivilen wäre aber auf jeden Fall viel zu hoch - außer man ändern die Doktrin...



Ich kann mich nur nach dem richten was ich so gesehen und gehört habe, Pick Ups, Motorräder, RPGs, Maschinengewehre, Sturmgewehre.
M.A. nach ist das mit Luftüberlegenheit-> Drohen und Hubis, gepaart mit Mardern oder Pumas und Wieseln alle mal machbar, die mit einer oder zwei Fallschirmjäger oder Gebirgsjäger Brigaden da wieder rauszuschmeißen, da braucht man nicht zwangsläufig Leos und massive Bombereinsätze. Gerade in der Nacht ist man technisch massiv überlegen, aber auch sonst, sehe ich militärisch gegen den Haufen, den man sieht und über den berichtet wird, nicht all zu viele Schwierigkeiten. Den Nachschub für das Gesocks könnte man aus der Luft sofort grossflächig blockieren und angreifen.


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hätte die deutsche oder europäische Politik schon vor dem Fall Kabuls entschieden die Stadt zu halten, wären die Taliban gar nicht erst ein Fuss breit in die Stadt gekommen und auch Samstag bis Montag, wenn man das Material für solch einen Einsatz, samt logistischer Luftstreitkräfte hätte, wäre noch die Möglichkeit vorhanden gewesen, die Taliban sofort wieder aus der Stadt zu schmeißen!


Es ist eine asymetrische Kriegsführung und ich denke, die Taliban sind nicht in die Stadt "eingerückt", sondern waren, verborgen oder wie auch immer, schon längst in der Stadt.
Es gibt keine klare Frontlinien, die man ausbauen und halten kann, die Reaktion auf "Untergrundkämpfer" muss und ist immer die flexible und hochmobile Aktion/Reaktion.
Schau die mal bitte Kabul vom Satellitenbild her an, da bräuchte man sicherlich einige tausend Mann um halbwegs die Stadt herum abzusichern und dann kämen die im ungünstigsten Falle auch noch von hinten...

Ohne die Leistung der Deutschen oder anderen Partnern schmälern zu wollen, Fakt ist, 
dass gewaltige Heerlager allen Ortens eingerichtet wurden, von denen es mit Patroullie hinaus ging.
So knackt man aber auch langfristig keinen Widerstand.
Im Prinzip lehrt es die Geschichte z. B. der Resistance in Frankreich oder aber auch in Russland in WK II.
Selbst die "verbrannte Erde" in Russland zu jener Zeit hat den Widerstand kaum gebrochen.
Eigentlich hätte man es Wissen müssen....


Don-71 schrieb:


> Gerade in der Nacht ist man technisch massiv überlegen, aber auch sonst, sehe ich militärisch gegen den Haufen, den man sieht und über den berichtet wird, nicht all zu viele Schwierigkeiten. Den Nachschub für das Gesocks könnte man aus der Luft sofort grossflächig blockieren und angreifen.


Hmmm... ich habe den Mist mit ausgesetztem Nachtsicht schon mitgemacht.
Du schleppst 30kg mit dir herum und wenn man sich nicht im Schleichmodus bewegt, denkt, man, die ganze Welt kann dich hören. Und überall glaubt man, da ist der Feind und er ist auch überall und wenn s blöd läuft, rotzt du 30 Schuss raus und beim Nachsehen haste eine Kinderleiche und beim Umdrehen geht eine getarnter Sprengsatz hoch.
Das ist alles deutlich unlustiger und deutlich blutiger als im Videospiel...


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2021)

@Don-71 
Welchen Preis an Menschenleben insbesondere von EU Soldaten bist du bereit zu bezahlen
um Kabul für wenige Wochen zu sichern?

Das ist die größte Frage die im Raum steht.


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @Don-71
> Welchen Preis an Menschenleben insbesondere von EU Soldaten bist du bereit zu bezahlen
> um Kabul für wenige Wochen zu sichern?
> 
> Das ist die größte Frage die im Raum steht.


Sehr guter Punkt.
Was mich irritiert:
Es sind doch nur ein paar tausend Taliban.
angeblich gibt es da und dort mächtige Kriegsfürsten.
Am Flughafen stehen bedauernswerte, aber relativ wenige Menschen (in Bezug auf die Gesamtbevölkerung) sich die Füße platt.
Kann es etwa sein, dass ein Großteil gar nicht soo abgeneigt gegenüber den Taliban sind?
Wozu dann den Kopf herhalten?


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. August 2021)

Wir ( = die Einrichtung in der ich arbeite) nimmt morgen etwa zwei Dutzend der "Ortskräfte" + Anhang auf. Ich bin mal gespannt, was die uns so berichten.


----------



## Don-71 (23. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist eine asymetrische Kriegsführung und ich denke, die Taliban sind nicht in die Stadt "eingerückt", sondern waren, verborgen oder wie auch immer, schon längst in der Stadt.
> Es gibt keine klare Frontlinien, die man ausbauen und halten kann, die Reaktion auf "Untergrundkämpfer" muss und ist immer die flexible und hochmobile Aktion/Reaktion.
> Schau die mal bitte Kabul vom Satellitenbild her an, da bräuchte man sicherlich einige tausend Mann um halbwegs die Stadt herum abzusichern und dann kämen die im ungünstigsten Falle auch noch von hinten...


Absolut richtig, aber sie haben sich bis jetzt auch immer vor einer direkten/offenen Auseinandersetzung mit westlichen Streitkräften gedrückt und nach aktuellen/jetzigen Medienberichten, sind sie weit davon entfernt das Land oder auch nur Kabul wirklich unter Kontrolle zu haben.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Welchen Preis an Menschenleben insbesondere von EU Soldaten bist du bereit zu bezahlen
> um Kabul für wenige Wochen zu sichern?
> 
> Das ist die größte Frage die im Raum steht.





compisucher schrieb:


> Sehr guter Punkt.
> Was mich irritiert:
> Es sind doch nur ein paar tausend Taliban.
> angeblich gibt es da und dort mächtige Kriegsfürsten.
> ...


Berechtigte Fragen und Analysen, nur dann soll man das auch so sagen und nicht jetzt einen auf Betroffen machen.
Die eigentliche Frage die im Raum steht ist, sind "wir" (Deutschland und auch teilweise Europa)  faktisch politisch und militärisch nur der Wurmfortsatz der USA, oder sorgen wir  vielleicht in Zukunft dafür, dass wenn Deutschland und oder Europa andere politische Auffassungen vertreten, die dann auf "der Welt" auch robust ohne die USA durchgesetzt werden können.
Es gibt da kein entweder oder, denn wer A sagt, muss auch konsequent B zu den dann dazu benötigten Streitkräften sagen.

Trotz aller eurer richtigen Fragen und Analysen, ist dieser "Abzug "wie er jetzt im völligen Chaos stattfindet (ausgelöst überwiegend durch die USA) entwürdigend und wenn man das in Zukunft vielleicht dann mal anders gestalten will, muss man entsprechend handeln und die entsprechenden Mittel anhand haben!


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RPu6MU5DxUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal wieder gut analysiert.


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Absolut richtig, aber sie haben sich bis jetzt auch immer vor einer direkten/offenen Auseinandersetzung mit westlichen Streitkräften gedrückt und nach aktuellen/jetzigen Medienberichten, sind sie weit davon entfernt das Land oder auch nur Kabul wirklich unter Kontrolle zu haben.
> 
> Berechtigte Fragen und Analysen, nur dann soll man das auch so sagen und nicht jetzt einen auf Betroffen machen.
> Die eigentliche Frage die im Raum steht ist, sind "wir" (Deutschland und auch teilweise Europa)  faktisch politisch und militärisch nur der Wurmfortsatz der USA, oder sorgen wir  vielleicht in Zukunft dafür, dass wenn Deutschland und oder Europa andere politische Auffassungen vertreten, die dann auf "der Welt" auch robust ohne die USA durchgesetzt werden können.
> ...


Zum I. Absatz:
Es ist jetzt schon der Presse zu entnehmen, dass es einige weitere Gruppen gibt, welche die Taliban zwangsläufig einbinden müssen, um halbwegs das Land unter Kontrolle zu haben.
Das Kernproblem Afghanistans: redest du mit dem einen, bist du der Feind des anderen.

Zum II. Absatz:
Zu Zeiten des Kalten Krieges bin ich der Meinung, hatten viel Europäische Länder einen angemessenen Beitrag geleistet, auch Deutschland. Anteilig taxiere ich die damalige gesamte NATO-Leistung auf 20-25% ohne irgendwo nachgeschaut zu haben, Rest USA. Derzeit liegen wir in Summe wohl unter 10%.








						Militärausgaben nach Ländern weltweit 2021 | Statista
					

Die USA geben am meisten Geld für das Militär aus.




					de.statista.com
				




Anteil BiP D., irgendwas um die 1,4% oder so, FRA ca. 1,8, USA: 3,7%
Um realistisch aufzuholen, müsste D. irgendwas um die 10-15% vom Bip jedes Jahr abzweigen.

Zum III. Absatz:
Na ja, es entstand ein Machtvakuum, welches die Afgh. Regierung nachweislich nicht ausfüllen konnte oder gar wollte.
Ob das Chaos nun jetzt, oder wie ursprünglich gedacht in 6 Monaten statt findet, ist eigentlich schon wurscht.
Es wäre so oder so gekommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> @Don-71:
> Ich stimme zu, dass ein "Freikämpfen" von Kabul oder gar anderen Orten  mit einer relativ bescheidenen Truppenstärke machbar wäre. Letztlich, dass hatte ich weiter oben mal angeführt, bedurfte es Jahrzehnte lang einer relativ kleinen Truppe, um ein ganzen Land mehr oder weniger unter Kontrolle zu halten.



Kabul entspricht von der Bevölkerung her >10% ganz Afghanistans, für dessen komplette Kontrolle die bisherigen Truppen nie ausreichten, und Städte sind das Kampfgebiet, mit dem moderne Armeen in der Regel die größten Probleme haben. Um da die Stellung zu halten, brauchst du also wenigstens 20% der "kleinen" Truppe, die bis letztes Jahr Stellung gehalten hat. Offiziell bestand die aus 16000 internationalen Soldaten im Rahmen von RS zuzüglich 200000 lokalen Kräften, davon 10000 die als vollwertig/wirkungsvoll galten und einem Rest, der zumindest Präsenz zeigen konnte/denm ich mal 1:5 anrechnen würde. Inoffiziell findet man Zahlen zwischen 1000 bis wenigstens 5000 zusätzliche US-Truppen, die im Rahmen von OFS im Land agierten, aber nicht zu RS zählten. 20% des gesamten Haufens wären also mal wenigsten 10000-14000 Mann um !Stellung zu halten!
Für Eroberungen musst du mindestens auf Basis der Stärke ISAFs rechnen (130000 + lokale) und dann sterben immer noch (zehn-)tausende Unschuldige. (Wahlweise, weil man behutsam vorgeht und Jahre braucht oder weil man reinstürmt und sich in Hinterhalten niedermetzeln lässt oder weil man reinstürmt und selber niedermetzelt, was in dich bevölkerten Großstädten vor allem Zivilisten trifft.)




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur nach dem richten was ich so gesehen und gehört habe, Pick Ups, Motorräder, RPGs, Maschinengewehre, Sturmgewehre.
> M.A. nach ist das mit Luftüberlegenheit-> Drohen und Hubis, gepaart mit Mardern oder Pumas und Wieseln alle mal machbar, die mit einer oder zwei Fallschirmjäger oder Gebirgsjäger Brigaden da wieder rauszuschmeißen, da braucht man nicht zwangsläufig Leos und massive Bombereinsätze. Gerade in der Nacht ist man technisch massiv überlegen, aber auch sonst, sehe ich militärisch gegen den Haufen, den man sieht und über den berichtet wird, nicht all zu viele Schwierigkeiten. Den Nachschub für das Gesocks könnte man aus der Luft sofort grossflächig blockieren und angreifen.



Blöde Frage, aber warst du schon mal in einer Stadt?
Bevorzugt in einer arabischen mit teilweise traditioneller Bebaubung, aber eigentlich tut es beinahe jegliche Siedlung mit ein paar Millionen Einwohnern, die nicht gerde ein US-Amerikanisches Straßenraster aufweist.

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, mich hier mal wieder als Zivi zu outen, aber ich glaube die meisten Bundeswehrhelikopter sind zwischen Hochhäusern genausowenig eine Hilfe, wie Leos in Altstadtgassen und Nachtsichtgeräte helfen wenig dabei, den Taliban im Kaftan unter der Straßenlaterne von dem nicht-Taliban im Kaftan unter der anderen Straßenlaterne zu unterscheiden.





compisucher schrieb:


> Zum II. Absatz:
> Zu Zeiten des Kalten Krieges bin ich der Meinung, hatten viel Europäische Länder einen angemessenen Beitrag geleistet, auch Deutschland. Anteilig taxiere ich die damalige gesamte NATO-Leistung auf 20-25% ohne irgendwo nachgeschaut zu haben, Rest USA. Derzeit liegen wir in Summe wohl unter 10%.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab das hier mal versucht in einem eigenen Thread aufzugreifen, hat nur keinen interessiert, aber diese Zahlen sind kaum vergleichbar, da unterschiedliche Staaten komplett unterschiedliche Posten in ihre Verteidigungshaushalte schreiben und vergleichbare Waffensysteme zu komplett unterschiedlichen Preisen beziehen. Und die USA sind da meilenweit vorne, da läuft von Industrieförderung über Seenotrettung bis hin zu Geowissenschaften alles durch den Verteidigungsetat. Man kann mit einen Bruchteil der Summen auch heute viel reißen. Nicht gegen einen Gegner wie die Sowjetunion, deswegen war damals die NATO wichtig, aber gegen einen Gegner wie die Taliban locker. Dafür reicht selbst das deutsche Budget - wenn man es sinnvoll ausgeben und nicht auch hier Geld in die Taschen von Parteifreunden verschieben würde.

Lassen wir doch z.B. mal Kampfkraft der Bundeswehr im Wert von 0,7 Milliarden gegen Kampfkraft im Wert von 0,7 Milliarden von der indischen Armee in den Ring steigen.
Iiiiinnnnnn der roten Ecke: Keine Aufklärungsdrohne, aber immerhin ein Ausguck auf einem hohen Mast, der sogar wieder segeln kann!
Iiiiinnnnnn der blauen Ecke: Ein gutes Dutzend Su-30.

Zugegeben: Wäre das Civilization, bestünden noch Chancen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, mich hier mal wieder als Zivi zu outen,


Du wirfst hier dermaßen mit Zahlen rum, dass du ein Stabsoffizier in entsprechender Dienststellung sein müsstest
um das auch nur im Ansatz beurteilen zu können oder du müsstest einen entsprechenden zivilen Beruf haben
um sowas zu beurteilen.
Soldat bist du nicht, also hast du einen entsprechenden Job oder ist das jonglieren mit Zahlen anhand von Zeitungsberichten?


----------



## Don-71 (24. August 2021)

@ ruyven_macaran

Ganz ehrlich hast du eigentlich irgendeinen Plan. was du in Bezug auf Afghanistan erzählst?
Alle großen Städte plus die Ring Road und die Verbindung zwischen Herat und Kabul waren in Nato Hand und die Taliban haben sich dort NIE zum offenen Kampf gestellt. (Städte, gute Logistik, große Straßen, schnelle Verbindungen)
Die Taliban haben *ausschließlich in der ländlichen und gebirgigen Diaspora* gekämpft, wo 50km, 2-3 Tage selbst mit Nato Gerät bedeuten. Jede westliche Streitkraft ist bestens darüber informiert und auch trainiert, wie und wo man in z.B. Kabul, die wichtigen und richtigen Knotenpunkte einnimmt und die Stadt abriegelt, etwas was die Taliban seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr praktiziert haben.
Klar sind in in Kabul auch Untergrundkämpfer, die aber nicht den Hauch einer Chance haben, gegen westliche Streitkräfte, die koordiniert, entschlossen und mit dem richtigen Gerät eine Stadt abriegeln und halten wollen.
Ganz anders sähe das in der ländlichen Diaspora aus, fern ab von Logistik, Straßen und Ortskenntnis.
Die Taliban sind einfach ein Haufen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, aber unter keinen Umständen so etwas wie eine ausgebildete Truppe. Deshalb haben sie sich auch nie in 20 Jahren mit regulären Truppen, außerhalb der ländlichen  Diaspora, wirklich angelegt.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2021)

Gestern Abend wurde im Fernsehen gesagt, dass wenn die US-Truppen bis Jahresende aus dem Irak abgezogen sind, der IS zurückkommen könnte. Er wäre noch lange nicht tot. Es soll dieses Jahr bisher im Irak ungefähr 40 größere Anschläge gegeben haben. Die irakische Armee hätte dem nicht viel entgegenzusetzen.


----------



## compisucher (24. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lassen wir doch z.B. mal Kampfkraft der Bundeswehr im Wert von 0,7 Milliarden gegen Kampfkraft im Wert von 0,7 Milliarden von der indischen Armee in den Ring steigen.
> Iiiiinnnnnn der roten Ecke: Keine Aufklärungsdrohne, aber immerhin ein Ausguck auf einem hohen Mast, der sogar wieder segeln kann!
> Iiiiinnnnnn der blauen Ecke: Ein gutes Dutzend Su-30.
> 
> Zugegeben: Wäre das Civilization, bestünden noch Chancen.


Das ist komplexer als man denkt 
Zunächst ist die Ausbildung das A und O in allen Armeen der Welt.
Dann die Führungsstruktur.
Dann das Material.
Ausbildung:
1:0 für Deutschland, zweifellos gibt es Länder mit besserer bzw. intensiverer Ausbildung, aber explizit auf den gewählten Gegner Indien bezogen klarer Punktvorteil.
Führungsstruktur:
Da ist das deutsche Militär immer noch einzigartig aufgestellt, vielfach kopiert, nie erreicht.
Maximal die Franzmänner und die Israelis können uns da das Wasser reichen.
Die indische Armee hat die Führungsprinzipien der Briten geerbt, da hört die Befehlsstruktur beim Kompaniechef auf; ist der Weg, haste einen führungslosen Haufen.
Material:
Die SU-30 ist ursprünglich als Pendant zur F-15, als Nachfolger der SU-27 (vs. F-14 Tomcat, F-111) entwickelt worden.
Es ist ein Langstreckenabfangjäger mit guter JaBo-Eigenschaft für die Seeaufklärung und Bekämpfung von befestigten Bodenzielen.
Unabhängig von irgendwelchen Manövern bei Flugshows ist die Maschine zu groß und zu schwer für den Dogfight.
Kurzum, eine Typhoon oder eine Rafale kreisen wie Fliegen um die Sahnetorte SU-30.
Die SU-35 wäre da härter als Gegner, die SU-57 der überlegenere Typ.

Am Ende zählt aber der Bodeneinsatz.
Ich erinnere mich, es ist noch gar nicht so lange her, als die Türken (NATO-Partner) medienwirksam Leos an der syrischen Grenze aufzogen und - diese in Stellungen einbuddelten und die unwissende Mainstreampresse polterte, dass der Leo gar nicht so gut ist, weil er ja auch abgeschossen wird.
Ja, klar wird er abgeschossen, wenn er nicht nach Grundsätzen der mobilen Kriegsführung und dem Einsatzprinzip der verbundenen Waffen geführt wird.
Ahnungslosigkeit bei Presse und türkischem Militär.
Der Leo spielt seine Stärke in der Bewegung aus, wird flankiert von mechanisierten Verbänden und Angriffe werden durch die SPArt vorbereitet.
Die Prinzipien der verbunden Kriegsführung sind in der ach so dezimierten Panzertruppe immer noch da und ich bin auf Grundlage meiner Kontakte zur Truppe überzeugt davon, dass selbst mit minimalem Material die BW einem deutlich Material überlegenen Gegner sehr gut die Stirn bieten könnte.
Unbedarft davon hätte ich kein Problem damit, dass die Panzertruppe zumindest auf echte Korpsstärke
= 5 Divisionen mit je ca. 15.000 Mann wieder ausgebaut wird.


----------



## Eckism (24. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gestern Abend wurde im Fernsehen gesagt, dass wenn die US-Truppen bis Jahresende aus dem Irak abgezogen sind, der IS zurückkommen könnte. Er wäre noch lange nicht tot. Es soll dieses Jahr bisher im Irak ungefähr 40 größere Anschläge gegeben haben. Die irakische Armee hätte dem nicht viel entgegenzusetzen.


Sparanus hat geschrieben, der IS ist quasi besiegt, also ist das völlig ausgeschlossen, das es den IS noch gibt...sonst hätte er uns ja nen Bären aufgebunden.


----------



## compisucher (24. August 2021)

Denke, wir dürfen hier nicht verschiedenen konservative Gruppierungen im Islam durchmischen.
Die Taliban wie auch vormals Mudschahidin in Afghanistan verstehen sich als "Glaubenskrieger"  im eigenen Land, während der IS aus einem Machtvakuum im Grenzgebiet zw. Syrien und Irak entstand.
Bei den Letzteren hatten viele Mitglieder keinen unmittelbaren geografischen Bezug.
Der Begriff Mudschahidin wird von beiden benutzt = „jemand, der Dschihad betreibt“.
Inhaltlich sehe ich einen gravierenden Unterschied, ideologisch kaum für einen Westler differenzierbar.

Ich habe da so meine Zweifel, dass die Taliban sich im einen Land die Butter vom Brot nehmen lassen und kann mir vorstellen, dass sie dafür sorgen werden, dass IS Anhänger nicht all zu viel Macht bekommen.
Unbedarft bin ich jedoch auch der Meinung, dass es zw. diesen und einigen anderen Gruppierungen Interessensschnittmengen gibt und eine partitielle Zusammenarbeit nicht auszuschließen ist.

Der Grund für die jahrelangen Bemühungen am Hindukusch war im Übrigen die Terrorzelle AlKaida (primär Saudi-Araber), weder IS (viel später) noch die Taliban (immer schon da) selbst.


RyzA schrieb:


> Gestern Abend wurde im Fernsehen gesagt, dass wenn die US-Truppen bis Jahresende aus dem Irak abgezogen sind, der IS zurückkommen könnte. Er wäre noch lange nicht tot. Es soll dieses Jahr bisher im Irak ungefähr 40 größere Anschläge gegeben haben. Die irakische Armee hätte dem nicht viel entgegenzusetzen.


Zu der Sache konkret:
Self-fulfilling prophecy?   
Ich denke, da ist die Sache anders gelagert und noch komplexer.
Der IS war verschiedenen Interessensgruppen ein Dorn im Auge.
In wie weit der Irak in den jetzigen Grenzen langfristig gesehen erhalten bleibt = keine Ahnung
Die Türkei hat Interesse am Nordteil, die Kurden am Nordostteil, die Syrer können den IS nicht gebrauchen, für die Saudis ist ein Pufferstaat zu Iran wichtig, Iran will seinen Einfluss bis zum Mittelmeer aufrecht erhalten.
Kuwait mit seinem Öl flatscht da auch noch rum.
Israel will auch keine Extremen an deren Grenzen sehen.
Das Gebiet ist "Interessensphäre" der Russen geworden.
Blabliblö

Kurzum, es wird sich  immer einer finden, der Aktiv gegen einen wieder erstarkten IS vorgehen würde.
Und klar, nur weil die Truppen im (End-) Gefecht aufgelöst wurden, heisst das ja nicht, dass alle Tod sind, sondern die Meisten sich wohl irgendwo auf dem Planeten verkrochen haben.

Komisch eigentlich, man hat keinerlei Bilder oder konkrete Berichte mitbekommen, als es hieß, die letzte Bastion in Ar-Raqqa sei gefallen...
​


----------



## hoffgang (24. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das streite ich nicht ab und das vernachlässige ich auch nicht. Ich sage nur, dass es ein Problem ist, dass die US-Armee lösen kann. Und zwar nicht nur im Best-Case, sondern gemäß ihres Selbstverständnisses jederzeit und an jedem Ort der Welt. Wenn Luftüberlegenheit und die dafür nötige Infrastruktur lokal oder bei Partnern regional vorhanden sind (im Fall Afghanistan ist das heute so) sogar binnen weniger Tage. Mit den zwei Wochen Vorlauf sei Vormarschbeginn der Taliban und gegen eine bodengebundene, kaum über Waffen größerer Reichweite verfügende Armee wie die Taliban, bestünde das einzige größere Hinderniss noch in der Diplomatie (bzw. bei Küstenanreinern in der Marschzeit der Transportverbände), weil man natürlich Überflugrechte braucht, aber das ist hier ja auch schon alles geklärt.
> 
> Von daher nochmal: Ja, eine neue Runde Krieg in Afghanistan anzufangen wäre für die USA eine gewisse Anstrengung, zu der sie nicht bereit sind. Aber es ist meilenweit davon entfernt, eine Unmöglichkeit zu sein, zu der sie nicht in der Lage wäre



Es ist eine Unmöglichkeit.
Die Truppe ist durch, sowohl Mensch, als auch Material. 20 Jahre Afghanistan (und zig Jahre Irak) haben Spuren hinterlassen, jetzt die Weichen zurück zu stellen wäre ein riesiger Kraftakt der auch die Sicherheitspolitik der Amerikaner - die Neufokussierung auf den Asia-Pazifikraum - torpedieren würde.
Man könnte argumentieren, dass man die Mission mit deutlich geringerem Umfang und anderen Zielen fortsetzt, z.b. indem man nur Kabul halten will. Das löst aber keines der Probleme, schafft am Ende nur neue und bringt den Afghanen auch absolut garnichts.

Wenn Afghanistan das einzige Problem der USA gewesen wäre, dann würd ich Dir durchaus zustimmen. Ist es aber nicht und das Argument des Kosten-Nutzen ergibt aus Sicht der USA eindeutig Sinn. Für Afghanistan weniger, aber wann hat sich der Westen denn jemals um solche Details geschert.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Den Nachschub für das Gesocks könnte man aus der Luft sofort grossflächig blockieren und angreifen.


Weißt du, man hat etwa 16 Jahre Lang versucht den Nachschub zu blockieren. Spoileralert - das hat nicht funktioniert. Du stellst Dir das echt ein wenig zu einfach vor.




Don-71 schrieb:


> @ ruyven_macaran
> 
> Ganz ehrlich hast du eigentlich irgendeinen Plan. was du in Bezug auf Afghanistan erzählst?
> Alle großen Städte plus die Ring Road und die Verbindung zwischen Herat und Kabul waren in Nato Hand und die Taliban haben sich dort NIE zum offenen Kampf gestellt. (Städte, gute Logistik, große Straßen, schnelle Verbindungen)
> ...



Was du beschreibst ist ein Stillstand. Ja, die Taliban haben sehr selten größere US / Koalitionsbasen angegriffen und vor allem im ländlichen Raum gekämpft, jedoch haben die Taliban in den größeren Städten immer wieder teils schwere Anschläge verübt (z.b. in Kabul).
Die Taliban haben kein Bedürfnis offene Feldschlachten gegen ISAF oder Resolute Support Truppen zu führen, bei einer Insurgency wird man out-governed nicht out-fought. Das ist ja genau das Problem, die Security Bubble im ländlichen Raum aufrecht zu erhalten, was getan werden muss um dem afghanischen Staat Legitimität zu verleihen (ein Staat muss seine Bürger schützen können), dazu MUSS man eben ins Gebirge, in die Täler, in die Wüste, sonst geht die Bedrohung von alleine nicht weg. 

Verschanzt man sich nur in den Städten, dann gibts eben Anschläge und so wird man zermürbt.
Und stell Dir mal nicht zu einfach vor ne Stadt wie Kandahar gegen einen entschlossenen Feind zu erobern. Kannst mal die Kurden fragen wie das in Mossul gelaufen ist



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Taliban sind einfach ein Haufen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, aber unter keinen Umständen so etwas wie eine ausgebildete Truppe. Deshalb haben sie sich auch nie in 20 Jahren mit regulären Truppen, außerhalb der ländlichen  Diaspora, wirklich angelegt.


So einfach ist das auch nicht.
2012 haben die Taliban Camp Bastion angegriffen und sich auch in die Basis eingedrungen - zu dem Zeitpunkt eine der am besten verteidigten Basen in ISAF. Klar, Helmand ist durchaus ländlicher als ländlich, aber die Taliban haben auch einen Compound eines Sicherheitsdienstleisters mitten in Kabul angegriffen - nicht nur per Anschlag, sondern mit Truppe vor Ort. Ne NDS Basis in Waidak Shar, nicht weit von Kabul kriegen die in 2019 auch überrannt. 

Die Taliban haben sich ihre Kämpfe wann immer möglich ausgesucht und Feldschlachten vermieden. Deren Schlagkraft zu unterschätzen, bzw. ihre Taktik oder ihre Ausbildung ist ein naiver Fehler den eine Menge Soldaten mit dem Leben bezahlt haben.


----------



## Don-71 (24. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Weißt du, man hat etwa 16 Jahre Lang versucht den Nachschub zu blockieren. Spoileralert - das hat nicht funktioniert. Du stellst Dir das echt ein wenig zu einfach vor.


Du hast meine Posts aber schon gelesen?

Ich habe mich ganz klar auf den jetzigen chaotischen und entwürdigenden Abzug bezogen, der hauptursächlich auf die USA und auch ihren Verhandlungen mit den Taliban ohne die jetzige Regierung zurück zu führen ist.
Ich habe ein Szenario in den Raum gestellt, dass Deutschland und eventuell andere europäische Staaten mit diesen politischen und militärischen Entscheidungen der USA nicht einverstanden sind und selbständig Handeln, sowohl politisch als auch militärisch.
Dabei habe ich in den Raum gestellt, dass es der BW *bei entsprechender materieller Ausstattung sowohl am Boden als auch in der Luft* durchaus möglich wäre Kabul für einen bestimmten Zeitraum freizukämpfen, um einen geortneten Abzug und Evakuierung der Ortskräfte zu ermöglichen.
Das ganze war darauf bezogen, durch entsprechende Investitionen in unsere Streitkräfte auch ohne die USA handeln zu können und nicht ständig als politischer und militärischer Wurmfortsatz der USA zu existieren.

Und um es klar zu stellen, deine zitierte Aussage zum Nachschub der Taliban, bezog sich explizit darauf, *den momentan anwesenden Taliban in Kabul*, im Falle meines erdachten Szenarios, sofort aus der Luft den Nachschub für Kabul abzuschneiden.


----------



## hoffgang (24. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und um es klar zu stellen, deine zitierte Aussage zum Nachschub der Taliban, bezog sich explizit darauf, *den momentanen anwesenden Taliban in Kabul*, im Falle meines erdachten Szenarios, sofort aus der Luft den Nachschub für Kabul abzuschneiden.


Selbst das funktioniert nicht, denn wie du erkannt hast, sind die Taliban keine uniformierte Armee die ihre Konvois netterweise Tarnfarben kennzeichnen. Zudem, was für Nachschub. Munition für Gewehre / RPGs lässt sich lokal beschaffen und relativ einfach in zivilen Fahrzeugen transportieren. D.h. entweder riegelst du die Zugänge zur Stadt ab - was die dort stationierten Truppen extrem verwundbar macht, oder du gehst Gefahr, dass der Plan nicht aufgeht. Außerdem haben wir dann doch schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht aus der Luft zu bestimmen was jetzt Bedrohung ist und was doch ein festgefahrener Spritlaster.

Und dann: Wozu?
Kabul "freikämpfen"? Eine Stadt mit mehr als 4 Millionen Einwohnern, freikämpfen um Ortskräfte zu evakuieren?
Das ist unlogisch, hilft niemandem der z.b. in Mazar festsitzt kostet unzählige Zivile Opfer und hat keinerlei taktischen Wert, alles was du an Gerät dafür in die Stadt bringst musst du wieder rausholen, mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass der Kräfteaufwand massiv wäre.

Das ist kein umsetzbares Szenario.


----------



## Don-71 (24. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Selbst das funktioniert nicht, denn wie du erkannt hast, sind die Taliban keine uniformierte Armee die ihre Konvois netterweise Tarnfarben kennzeichnen. Zudem, was für Nachschub. Munition für Gewehre / RPGs lässt sich lokal beschaffen und relativ einfach in zivilen Fahrzeugen transportieren. D.h. entweder riegelst du die Zugänge zur Stadt ab - was die dort stationierten Truppen extrem verwundbar macht, oder du gehst Gefahr, dass der Plan nicht aufgeht. Außerdem haben wir dann doch schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht aus der Luft zu bestimmen was jetzt Bedrohung ist und was doch ein festgefahrener Spritlaster.
> 
> Und dann: Wozu?
> Kabul "freikämpfen"? Eine Stadt mit mehr als 4 Millionen Einwohnern, freikämpfen um Ortskräfte zu evakuieren?
> ...


Ich weiß aber auch nicht, ob die momentane Realität sich vor der ganzen Welt lächerlich zu machen, besser ist!
Sicherlich ist mein erdachtes Szenario extrem, wesentlich besser wäre es gewesen, schon vor Wochen bis Monaten zu handeln, aber das ist eben nicht passiert.
Ich kann mit deinen Aussagen leben, teilweise stimme ich Ihnen auch zu, nur wird das in der Öffentlichkeit so nie gesagt, sondern von den "Verantwortlichen" einer auf Betroffen gemacht.

Letztendlich wird man aber in der Zukunft um den Kernpunkt meiner Aussage nicht herumkommen, nämlich entweder auch ohne die USA in der Lage zu sein, politisch und militärisch "in der Welt" handeln zu können, was als Konsequenz mind. 2-3% des BIP als Investition in die BW bedeutet, oder eben im Status Quo zu bleiben und damit der militärische und politische Wurmfortsatz der USA zu sein, weil man ohne sie nicht militärisch handeln kann.
Das sollte man dann aber eben offen kommunizieren!


----------



## compisucher (24. August 2021)

Ich sehe das sehr ähnlich wie hoffgang.
ich versehe prinzipiell die Position von Don-71, allerdings mit dem Unterschied, dass ich da rein gar nix unwürdiges oder gesichtsverlierendes erkennen kann.
Die Ereignisse mögen rasch gegangen sein, zu rasch für die meisten.
Die grundsätzliche Entscheidung , am 31.08.21 ist Schluss mit dem Unsinn, ist aber konsequent und richtig.
sind wir mal ehrlich, jedem muss völlig klar gewesen sein, dass nach dem Datum die Taliban vor der Haustür stehen, ob 20 Tage früher oder später ist irrelevant.
Bereits im Januar/Februar dieses Jahres hätte also konsequenter Weise eine Rückführung von Personal statt finden müssen und auch können.
Hat aber keiner gemacht, weil insbesondere in D. auch wieder mal Wahlkampf ist und keiner irgendwelche Flüchtlinge brauchen kann.
DAS ist der Hauptgrund, warum alles ausgesessen wurde und sonst nix. so ehrlich sollte man sein, ist man aber nicht.

Die Schuldzuweisungen nun an Biden sind Banane, man wollte es schlichtweg nicht hören oder konnte es nicht gebrauchen.
Als die letzten offiziellen Truppen nach hause kam, war kein einziger Spitzenpolitiker da für den Empfang, weil es keinen interessiert hat - der strategische Weitblick fehlt komplett in de Regierung.

Wenn ein Land nicht demokratisiert werden will und lieber alles mit interner Waffengewalt lösen möchte - bitteschön, warum soll auch nur ein einziger deutscher Soldat für deren blödsinnige Weltanschauung den Kopf hinhalten?
Der Rückzug erfolgte schlichtweg 15 Jahre zu spät, die Einsicht ist aber erst jetzt da.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2021)

Maas: Evakuierungszeit reicht nicht aus - noch 100 Deutsche in Kabul

Gestern Abend wurde im Fernsehen gesagt das die Taliban den Flughafen-Korridor noch bis Ende des Monats tolerieren. Danach würden "Maßnahmen ergriffen". Sprich: sie haben gedroht!


----------



## hoffgang (24. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber auch nicht, ob die momentane Realität sich vor der ganzen Welt lächerlich zu machen, besser ist!


Lieber mach ich mich vor der Welt lächerlich als Soldaten im Sarg nach Hause zu bringen.
Wenn Deutschland die BW einsetzt, dann bitte für was sinnvolles, was mit Mehrwert, was mit echtem Sinn und Verstand und nicht aufgrund verletzter Gefühle. 2001 an der Seite der USA nach Afg zu gehen halte ich noch immer für richtig, einen PRT zu gründen und im Norden Nation Building zu betreiben, den Ansatz halte ich noch immer für richtig.

Aber was übers Knie brechen nur um das Gesicht zu wahren?
Wo führt das hin. Müssen wir dann in Frankreich einmarschieren wenn Laschet Kanzler werden sollte? 




Don-71 schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist mein erdachtes Szenario extrem, wesentlich besser wäre es gewesen, schon vor Wochen bis Monaten zu handeln, aber das ist eben nicht passiert. Ich kann mit deinen Aussagen leben, teilweise stimme ich Ihnen auch zu, nur wird das in der Öffentlichkeit so nie gesagt, sondern von den "Verantwortlichen" einer auf Betroffen gemacht.


Dein Szenario lässt die Kosten Seite außen vor. Von der Logistik ab, eine solche Operation wird mit Blut bezahlt und hier ist die Frage auch, ob man genügend politisches Kapital hat um das zu überstehen.
Knallhart: Der Zug ist für viele Ortskräfte abgefahren. Dabei hätte man das auf AKKs Drängen bereits vor Monaten lösen können, ohne Szenarien die Truppen in Brigadestärke vorsehen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Letztendlich wird man aber in der Zukunft um den Kernpunkt meiner Aussage nicht herumkommen, nämlich entweder auch ohne die USA in der Lage zu sein, politisch und militärisch "in der Welt" handeln zu können, was als Konsequenz mind. 2-3% des BIP als Investition in die BW bedeutet, oder eben im Status Quo zu bleiben und damit der militärische und politische Wurmfortsatz der USA zu sein, weil man ohne sie nicht militärisch handeln kann.
> Das sollte man dann aber eben offen kommunizieren!


Das ist ne ganz andere Diskussion und ausnahmsweise muss ich Dir voll und ganz und vollkommen ohne Vorbehalte zustimmen. Geht ja auch darum, was die BW zukünftig tun soll, denn die Ausrichtung auf eine Einsatzarmee war ja die letzten 10 Jahre deutlich erkennbar. Also diese Diskussion MUSS kommen, ist unvermeidbar.


----------



## compisucher (24. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Letztendlich wird man aber in der Zukunft um den Kernpunkt meiner Aussage nicht herumkommen, nämlich entweder auch ohne die USA in der Lage zu sein, politisch und militärisch "in der Welt" handeln zu können, was als Konsequenz mind. 2-3% des BIP als Investition in die BW bedeutet, oder eben im Status Quo zu bleiben und damit der militärische und politische Wurmfortsatz der USA zu sein, weil man ohne sie nicht militärisch handeln kann.
> Das sollte man dann aber eben offen kommunizieren!


Dieser Punkt (eher off topic) ist interessant.
Die Diskussion fand ja schon während der gesamten Amtszeit Trumps statt.
Gefühlt ist nicht all zu viel passiert seit dem...
Zudem sind die politischen Rahmenbedingungen nicht gegeben, z. B. die SPD blockiert massiv die Drohnenbeschaffung.
Rein militär-sachlich kommt man aber um dieses Thema für eine moderne Armee kaum herum.
Die 2-3% BiP (oder was immer man bereit ist auszugeben) muss zwingend mit passenden Rahmenbedingungen begleitet werden.
Die letzten Jahrzehnte war Reduktion das Thema und gleichzeitig verstärkter Auslandeinsatz.
Mit dem Thema Ukraine kam dann die Landesverteidigung (eher die nicht Erpressbarkeit) wieder ins Spiel.
Und zuletzt der verstärkte Fokus der USA auf Ostasien oder konkret China.
Wo will man mitspielen?
Alles gleichzeitig geht nicht.

Als Kind bzw. Soldat des kalten Krieges  bin z. B. ich für eine starke Verteidigungsarmee und möglichst keine Abenteuer in fernen Ländern.
Das sieht z. B. hoffgang sicherlich anders, der den Einsatz, so interpretiere ich das, in Afghanistan prinzipiell für gut befindet.
Je nachdem, für was sich die Politik letztlich entscheidet, muss der entsprechende Rüstungsfokus gelegt werden.
In dem Szenario "weltweite Krisenintervention" bedarf es meiner Meinung nach den Fokus auf mehr Transportflugzeuge, Drohnen, Schiffe (auch z. B. Hubschrauberträger), Lazarettschiffe, Transport- wie Kampfhubschrauber, Panzergrenadierfahrzeuge, leichte Panzer und vor allem viel Einsatztruppen wie Fallschirmjäger, SEKs usw..
Legt man den Fokus auf Landesverteidigung bedeute dies z. B. Jäger/Jabos, Panzer, wieder Drohnen, U.boote, glaubwürdige Anzahl an Hauptstreitkräften usw..
Das Schlimmste wäre ein Gewurschtel wie bisher; die Truppe als notwendiges Übel betrachtend , von allem ein wenig aber nie ausreichend um zu überzeugen zu können und überall die Finger drinnen haben wollend aber nicht zur Truppe stehen wollen.
Jetzt sind aktuell unsere Fallies die Helden, mal schauen, ob es ihnen ebenso geht, wie den Helden der Coronakrise...nämlich schon wieder vergessen...


----------



## Don-71 (24. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn Deutschland die BW einsetzt, dann bitte für was sinnvolles, was mit Mehrwert, was mit echtem Sinn und Verstand und nicht aufgrund verletzter Gefühle. 2001 an der Seite der USA nach Afg zu gehen halte ich noch immer für richtig, einen PRT zu gründen und im Norden Nation Building zu betreiben, den Ansatz halte ich noch immer für richtig.


D'accord


hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber was übers Knie brechen nur um das Gesicht zu wahren?


Es geht mir nicht nur um Gesichtswahrung, auch bin ich weder kriegslüstern noch blutrünstig, eigentlich beruht mein Szenario eher auf den Ereignissen des letzten Jahrzehnts, in dem sich die Nato/Westen und vor allen dingen die USA nicht gerade mit Ruhm bei den Menschen vor Ort bekleckert haben. 
- Verrat der Kurden durch Trump
- Einmarsch (oder eher Bombardierung) Libyens durch Engländer und Franzosen aus rein innenpolitischen Gründen, um dann nach 5 Tagen nicht weiter zu wissen, um den nächsten failed State zu schaffen!
- etc.
-etc.
Mich ärgert hier an Afghanistan besonders, dass die BW direkt involviert ist und meine Haltung war von *Anfang an*, dass alle Menschen vor Ort, die der Bundeswehr helfen und für sie tätig sind, ein Anspruch auf Schutz und im Worst  Case eine Unterbringung in Deutschland haben. Dieses Versagen gegenüber diesen Menschen, für die man auch Verantwortung übernommen hat, liegt mir schwer im Magen und das man diesen Einsatz eben nicht "ordentlich" zu Ende bringt


hoffgang schrieb:


> Wo führt das hin. Müssen wir dann in Frankreich einmarschieren wenn Laschet Kanzler werden sollte?


Den hättest du dir sparen können!


hoffgang schrieb:


> Dein Szenario lässt die Kosten Seite außen vor. Von der Logistik ab, eine solche Operation wird mit Blut bezahlt und hier ist die Frage auch, ob man genügend politisches Kapital hat um das zu überstehen.


Richtige Analyse!


hoffgang schrieb:


> Knallhart: Der Zug ist für viele Ortskräfte abgefahren. Dabei hätte man das auf AKKs Drängen bereits vor Monaten lösen können, ohne Szenarien die Truppen in Brigadestärke vorsehen.


Diese Ansicht kann man haben( ich teile sie auch weitgehend, meine "Bedenken" habe ich ja geäußert), und *natürlich* hätte man schon viel früher tätig werden müssen, ich verstehe dann auch nicht, warum AKK nicht öffentlich Druck gemacht hat.



compisucher schrieb:


> Zudem sind die politischen Rahmenbedingungen nicht gegeben, z. B. die SPD blockiert massiv die Drohnenbeschaffung.
> Rein militär-sachlich kommt man aber um dieses Thema für eine moderne Armee kaum herum.
> Die 2-3% BiP (oder was immer man bereit ist auszugeben) muss zwingend mit passenden Rahmenbedingungen begleitet werden.
> Die letzten Jahrzehnte war Reduktion das Thema und gleichzeitig verstärkter Auslandeinsatz.
> ...


Leider ist meine Analyse in der immer stärker werdenden multipolaren politischen Landschaft, dass man wohl beides können muss, zumindestens im Verbund mit den Europäern!
Die EU kann sich m.A. nach in Zukunft nicht als reiner Wirtschaftsverbund sehen, denn wenn die USA sich hauptsächlich mit China beschäftigt, wird der Nahe Osten und Nordafrika eher das "alleinige" Problem der Europäer, auch sollte man davor gewappnet sein, sich nicht von den Chinesen willkürlich auf der Welt (Afrika, Naher Osten) z.B. militärisch erpressen zu lassen.
Auf der anderen Seite ist nun mal Deutschland durch seine geographische Lage und als viertgrößte Wirtschaftsmacht der Welt, das Hauptbollwerk der Europäer gegen ein eventuell unfreundliches Russland.
Ich sehe eigentlich nicht wirklich die Möglichkeit eine der beiden Punkte, Landesverteidigung und Intervention zu vernachlässigen, so wie sich im Moment die gesamte Welt und vor allen dingen die USA  und China entwickeln.


----------



## compisucher (24. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Leider ist meine Analyse in der immer stärker werdenden multipolaren politischen Landschaft, dass man wohl beides können muss, zumindestens im Verbund mit den Europäern!
> Die EU kann sich m.A. nach in Zukunft nicht als reiner Wirtschaftsverbund sehen, denn wenn die USA sich hauptsächlich mit China beschäftigt, wird der Nahe Osten und Nordafrika eher das "alleinige" Problem der Europäer, auch sollte man davor gewappnet sein, sich nicht von den Chinesen willkürlich auf der Welt (Afrika, Naher Osten) z.B. militärisch erpressen zu lassen.
> Auf der anderen Seite ist nun mal Deutschland durch seine geographische Lage und als viertgrößte Wirtschaftsmacht der Welt, das Hauptbollwerk der Europäer gegen ein eventuell unfreundliches Russland.
> Ich sehe eigentlich nicht wirklich die Möglichkeit eine der beiden Punkte, Landesverteidigung und Intervention zu vernachlässigen, so wie sich im Moment die gesamte Welt und vor allen dingen die USA  und China entwickeln.


Dann werden realistisch keine 2-3% vom BiP reichen.
So was wäre z. B. dann zwingend notwendig:








						Mistral-Klasse – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Leider hat jetzt die ägyptische Marine die zwei für ursprünglich Russland bestimmten Träger...
Kostenpunkt pro Schiff, ca. 1,2 Mrd. $.
Moment mal, wie viel Entwicklungshilfe bekommt Ägypten pro Jahr? 1,7 Mrd. , komisch, nicht...


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2021)

Die Taliban legen schon voll los



> Kurz vor dem Krisentreffen der G7-Staaten zur Lage in Afghanistan gibt es Berichte über schwerste Menschenrechtsverletzungen nach der Machtübernahme der Taliban. Darunter seien Massenhinrichtungen von Zivilisten und Angehörigen regierungstreuer Sicherheitskräfte, sagte die UN-Hochkommissarin für Menschenrechte, Michelle Bachelet, am Dienstag in Genf.


Quelle: UN berichten über schwere Menschenrechtsverletzungen in Afghanistan


----------



## hoffgang (24. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht nur um Gesichtswahrung, auch bin ich weder kriegslüstern noch blutrünstig, eigentlich beruht mein Szenario eher auf den Ereignissen des letzten Jahrzehnts, in dem sich die Nato/Westen und vor allen dingen die USA nicht gerade mit Ruhm bei den Menschen vor Ort bekleckert haben.
> - Verrat der Kurden durch Trump
> - Einmarsch (oder eher Bombardierung) Libyens durch Engländer und Franzosen aus rein innenpolitischen Gründen, um dann nach 5 Tagen nicht weiter zu wissen, um den nächsten failed State zu schaffen!
> - etc.
> ...


Das ist die Krux in der westlichen Interpretation der Intervention. Wenns uns zu teuer / aufwändig / gefährlich wird, oder der Nutzen dem Wähler nicht mehr vermittelbar ist, dann wird gegangen. Analysten zeichnen jetzt schon Bild von den USA die man nur lange genug ertragen muss, dann gehen Sie schon von alleine. Vietnam, Somalia, Irak, Afghanistan...

Und für uns? Bin ich gespannt was aus Mali werden wird.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Den hättest du dir sparen können!


Niemals!


----------



## Eckism (24. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wo führt das hin. Müssen wir dann in Frankreich einmarschieren wenn Laschet Kanzler werden sollte?


Würde zumindest schneller gehen und die Bundeswehr hätte mal ein Erfolgserlebnis.


----------



## Mahoy (24. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Keiner kann mir erzählen, dass es für die BW oder für die BW mit anderen Europäern unmöglich wäre, Kabul freizukämpfen und zu halten, um den Abzug und Evakuierung ordentlich über die Bühne zu bringen, wenn man die entsprechenden logistischen Luftmittel dazu hätte und auch bereit wäre, sie einzusetzen!


Dann erzähle ich es dir, ich bin ja nicht keiner. 

Kabul ist eine offene Stadt, die man nur "freikämpfen" kann, indem man da erst einmal massiv Truppen einsetzt, die genug Raum _um die Stadt herum_ absichern können, damit Pioniere das Stadtgebiet _komplett_ einfrieden. Damit wird halbwegs kontrollierbar, wer alles in die Stadt kommt.

Macht man das nicht, sickern ständig im Guerilla-Kampf erprobte Gegner in die Stadt ein. Dann muss man zwar ggf. nicht um jedes Haus kämpfen, aber man hat den personellen Aufwand, als müsste man genau das. Die Taliban verstecken sich dann in der Bevölkerung, und das zu sortieren ist nicht nur ein militärischer, sondern auch ein politischer und humanitärer Albtraum.

Ich bin jetzt nicht der Chefstratege, aber würde aufgrund der Größe und Struktur Kabuls schätzen, dass für ein ambitioniertes Vorhaben in der Endphase (also nach Absicherung der Stadtgrenzen, davor ungefähr die zehnfache Truppenstärke) _mindestens_ 10.000 im Häuserkampf erprobte, kein persönliches Risiko scheuende Soldaten erforderlich wären, denen die Weltöffentlichkeit großzügig Pardon gewährt, wenn sie gelegentlich Taliban ausschalten, die sich anschließend als harmlose Bürger Kabuls herausstellen.

Das klingt viel, aber halte dir vor Augen: Es müssen an allen Zugängen der Stadt, an allen Verkehrsknotenpunkten innerhalb der Stadt und an allen neuralgischen Punkten der städtischen Infrastruktur Soldaten im ständiger Wachbereitschaft sein; inklusive Ablösung. Dazu kommen unzählige Patrouillen mit ständig wechselnden Routen und Zeiten, um Hinterhalte zu minimieren. Dazu Einsatzteams, die permanent sowohl auf Verdacht und stichprobenartig Bürger und Häuser kontrollieren müssen. Meine Schätzung ist also eher zu gering als zu hoch angesetzt.

Zum Vergleich: Selbst in Bagdad hat man sich darauf beschränkt, eine räumlich beschränkte Grüne Zone abzusichern, und das unter den deutlich besseren Vorzeichen und Bedingungen eines weiterhin besetzten Landes. Und nicht einmal diese Zone war wirklich sicher, wie etliche Angriffe/Anschläge belegen.

Kurz gesagt, Kabul freizukämpfen ist ein schwer erreichbares Ziel und bei Gelingen ein Sieg, auf den alle Beteiligten (insbesondere die Afghanen) liebend gerne verzichten können.


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Vietnam


Wobei das auf lange Sicht nichts an der Rolle der USA in der Welt geändert hat und wir Stand heute Vietnam in einem zukünftigen Konfrontation mit China sogar eher auf Seiten der USA als auf der Seite Chinas sehen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Macht man das nicht, sickern ständig im Guerilla-Kampf erprobte Gegner in die Stadt ein. Dann muss man zwar ggf. nicht um jedes Haus kämpfen, aber man hat den personellen Aufwand, als müsste man genau das. Die Taliban verstecken sich dann in der Bevölkerung, und das zu sortieren ist nicht nur ein militärischer, sondern auch ein politischer und humanitärer Albtraum.


Wie hässlich das wird hat man in Vietnam gesehen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ ruyven_macaran
> 
> Ganz ehrlich hast du eigentlich irgendeinen Plan. was du in Bezug auf Afghanistan erzählst?
> Alle großen Städte plus die Ring Road und die Verbindung zwischen Herat und Kabul waren in Nato Hand und die Taliban haben sich dort NIE zum offenen Kampf gestellt. (Städte, gute Logistik, große Straßen, schnelle Verbindungen)
> Die Taliban haben *ausschließlich in der ländlichen und gebirgigen Diaspora* gekämpft, wo 50km, 2-3 Tage selbst mit Nato Gerät bedeuten. Jede westliche Streitkraft ist bestens darüber informiert und auch trainiert, wie und wo man in z.B. Kabul, die wichtigen und richtigen Knotenpunkte einnimmt und die Stadt abriegelt, etwas was die Taliban seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr praktiziert haben.



Thanks for things everyone know... back to topic?
Du wolltest nicht "Kabul abriegeln", sondern du wolltest Kabul von Talibankämpfern säubern, sodass sich dort Feinde der Taliban wieder sicher bewegen können. Das ist eine komplett andere Aufgabe als ein paar Kreuzungen so zu besetzen, dass man sich selbst gegen Angriffe verteidigen kann. Und wie gut das der NATO bislang in deutlich kleineren Städten gelungen ist, hat man vor 10 Tagen gesehen. "Taliban nur in Gelände, in dem man mit NATO-Ausrüstung 3 Tage für 50 km braucht"? Dann sollten wir vielleicht die NATO-Ausrüstung einäschern und auf Taliban-Ausrüstung umsteigen, denn die sind teilweise 100-200 km am Tag voranmarschiert.
Oder waren eben schon da. Unter den Augen des vollen NATO-Kontingents nach teilsweise fast 20, praktisch durchgängig über 15 Jahren. Und jetzt kommst du und behauptest, man könne mit einem Bruchteil der Truppe in 15-20 Stunden alle gegnerischen Kämpfer in Kabul finden und neutralisieren. 




compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist komplexer als man denkt
> Zunächst ist die Ausbildung das A und O in allen Armeen der Welt.
> Dann die Führungsstruktur.
> Dann das Material.
> ...



Anmerkung: Ich habe keine Aussage darüber gemacht, wer die beste Armee der Welt ist, sondern wer mit seinem Geld sinnvoll umgeht. Eine gute Führungsstruktur und eine vernünftige Ausbildung sind nicht soviel teurer als eine richtig schlechte und auch die Bundeswehr, deren Ausbildung du offensichtlich ziemlich gut findest, gibt nur einen relativ kleinen Teil ihres Budgets für selbige aus. Was richtig ins Geld geht und deswegen immer der Zankapfel bei Militärbudgets ist, ist einerseits der pure Truppenstärke (da steht Deutschland aber ganz okay dar, insbesondere wenn man die an zivile Betriebe ausgelagerten Tätigkeiten miteinrechnet) und vor allem das Großgerät. Wo immer mehr Budget gefordert wird, geht es eigentlich immer um letzteres (auch hier im Thread fielen einschlägige Beispiele). Und diese Forderungen sehe ich nicht ein, denn gemessen daran, was weitaus stärker ausgestattete Armeen für ihr Equipment ausgeben, ist die Bundeswehr schon verdammt gut finanziert. Sie lässt sich nur derart systematisch über den Tisch ziehen, dass man das nur noch mit Absicht erklären kann und auch wenn die Verantwortung dafür eher auf ministerieller denn militärischer Ebene liegt, sollte das Parlament besagtes Ministerium in seine Schranken verweisen.



> Material:
> Die SU-30 ist ursprünglich als Pendant zur F-15, als Nachfolger der SU-27 (vs. F-14 Tomcat, F-111) entwickelt worden.
> ...
> Die SU-35 wäre da härter als Gegner, die SU-57 der überlegenere Typ.



Zu erster Einschätzung hängt es wahrscheinlich davon ab, ob man einen NATO-Angehörigen oder einen Dritten fragt, in der von mir so diffus über die Jahre konsumuierten Literatur wurde die SU-27 eher selbst mit der F15 gleich gesetzt und die verbesserte -30 geht dann schon stark in Richtung F/A-18E, F-15E und kann, wenn man sie rein als schweren AAM-Träger betrachtet, schon auf halbem Wege zur F-22 (minus Stealth versteht sich) betrachtet werden. Auf alle Fälle ein ganz anderes Missionsprofil als die Typhoon. Wenn die sich im Nahkampf begegnen, hat die -30 definitiv verloren - und vorher schon einiges falsch gemacht. Trotzdem hätte ich auch lieber die -35BM herangezogen, weil man die wirklich gut mit der -15E vergleichen kann, da spuckte Google aber keinen Preis für aus  .

Ist aber eigentlich egal: Indien hat für 1 Milliarde 20 von den Dingern gekauft. Deutschland hat für 0,7 Milliarden die Gorch Fock saniert und Aufklärungssensoren ohne Trägerplattform entwickelt. Und sorry, aber gegen eine Bark auf Basis von 33er Bauplänen ist eine SU-30 ein ausreichend harter Gegner, da muss man nicht auf -57 aufrüsten um eine Chance zu haben. Auch nicht gegen die Führungsstruktur der Bundeswehr  .



> Ahnungslosigkeit bei Presse und türkischem Militär.



Hoffe mal nicht, dass das türkische Militär blöder ist, als jeder mal eine halbe Wikipedia-Seite zu Panzern nach dem 2. WK gelesen oder wenigstens ein x-beliebiges Panzer-F2P gespielt. Aber da sie an der Gernze nur gegen kurdische Verbände positioniert wurden, die keine Lufteinheiten, meines Wissens nach keine Präzisionsartillerie und auch sonst wenig, was über tragbare Waffen hinausgeht, hat, konnten sie sich ruhig eingraben. Vermeidet Kratzer im Lack, erschwert es der Artillerie tatsächlich, im direkten Feuer Schaden an ggf. gerade abgesetzten Personal anzurichten und es unterstreicht, dass man (noch) nicht einmarschieren will. Die Manöver waren mehr Diplomatie als Militär und da gelten andere Regeln.



> ich bin auf Grundlage meiner Kontakte zur Truppe überzeugt davon, dass selbst mit minimalem Material die BW einem deutlich Material überlegenen Gegner sehr gut die Stirn bieten könnte.



Leider brauchen wir in den letzten Jahren fast nur noch eine Truppe, die einem deutlich Material unterlegenen Gegner vernichten kann, der explizit nicht die Stirn bietet. Aufrüstforderungen scheinen dagegen irgendwie immer noch im kalten Krieg verhart zu sein - und wie du selbst sagst: Für dessen Szenarien sind wir eigentlich immer noch sehr gut gerüstet, zumindest solange NATO und EU funktionieren.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn Afghanistan das einzige Problem der USA gewesen wäre, dann würd ich Dir durchaus zustimmen. Ist es aber nicht und das Argument des Kosten-Nutzen ergibt aus Sicht der USA eindeutig Sinn. Für Afghanistan weniger, aber wann hat sich der Westen denn jemals um solche Details geschert.



Kann es sein, dass wir aneinander vorbeireden? Ich habe nur Aussagen dazu gemacht, was MÖGLICH wäre. Du beschäfstigst dich damit, was in den Augen der USA derzeit sinnvoll oder attraktiv ist und dass da keine starke Militärpräsenz dazu gehört, ist so offensichtlich, dass ich eigentlich gar nichts weiter dazu sagen muss.



> Verschanzt man sich nur in den Städten, dann gibts eben Anschläge und so wird man zermürbt.
> Und stell Dir mal nicht zu einfach vor ne Stadt wie Kandahar gegen einen entschlossenen Feind zu erobern. Kannst mal die Kurden fragen wie das in Mossul gelaufen ist



Und die Kurden hatten noch den Vorteil, dass der IS den offenen Kampf praktizierte und sich als Übermacht profilieren wollten. Die Taliban dagegen haben schon vor über 19 Jahren zugegeben, dass sie dem Westen nicht im direkten militärischen Schlagabtausch schlagen können und das auch nicht wollen, sondern andere Strategien anwenden. Mit offensichtlichem Erfolg. Und jetzt ist ganz Afghanistan Teil ihres Netztes von Rückzugsmöglichkeiten geworden und insbesondere Kabul wimmelt davon.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber auch nicht, ob die momentane Realität sich vor der ganzen Welt lächerlich zu machen, besser ist!



Wenn du das nicht weißt, dann weißt du es halt nicht. Aber akzeptiere, dass andere Leute wissen, dass "sich lächerlich machen und leben" besser ist, als "unter großen Verlusten und mit viel Kollateralschäden lächerlich machen". Es wurde schon viele schlimme Situationen noch schlimmer, weil irgendwer der Meinung war, man müsse "irgendwas tun" in einer Lage, die nicht mehr zu retten und nur noch zu verschlimmern war. Es braucht kein weiteres Beispiel dafür, warum "nicht wissen" kein guter Ratgeber ist.



> Letztendlich wird man aber in der Zukunft um den Kernpunkt meiner Aussage nicht herumkommen, nämlich entweder auch ohne die USA in der Lage zu sein, politisch und militärisch "in der Welt" handeln zu können, was als Konsequenz mind. 2-3% des BIP als Investition in die BW bedeutet, oder eben im Status Quo zu bleiben und damit der militärische und politische Wurmfortsatz der USA zu sein, weil man ohne sie nicht militärisch handeln kann.
> Das sollte man dann aber eben offen kommunizieren!



Ich weiß nicht, was für Kommunikation du wahrnimmst, aber Deutschlands Führung weißt eigentlich seit einer gewissen Zeit (so rund 76 Jahre, um genau zu sein) bei jeder sich bietenden und nicht bietenden Gelegenheit daraufhin, dass man sich nicht als Weltpolizei sieht, niemand anderem "in der Welt" militärisch den deutschen Willen aufdrücken will und allenfalls im Rahmen von Bündniseinsätzen oder mit UN-Mandaten außerhalb der eigenen Landesgrenzen agieren will und dann bitte auch möglichst nur im Wiederaufbau und unterstützend/ausbildend bei lokalen Partnern.

Die realen Einsätze passen da zwar auch nicht so ganz drauf, aber zu keinem Zeitpunkt hat jemals jemand von der Bundeswehr erwartet, ohne starke Partner eigenmächtig geostrategischen Einfluss zu nehmen. Und logischerweise hat dann auch niemand Budgets genehmigt, die für dieses nicht-Ziel nötig wären.


----------



## compisucher (25. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anmerkung: Ich habe keine Aussage darüber gemacht, wer die beste Armee der Welt ist, sondern wer mit seinem Geld sinnvoll umgeht. Eine gute Führungsstruktur und eine vernünftige Ausbildung sind nicht soviel teurer als eine richtig schlechte und auch die Bundeswehr, deren Ausbildung du offensichtlich ziemlich gut findest, gibt nur einen relativ kleinen Teil ihres Budgets für selbige aus. Was richtig ins Geld geht und deswegen immer der Zankapfel bei Militärbudgets ist, ist einerseits der pure Truppenstärke (da steht Deutschland aber ganz okay dar, insbesondere wenn man die an zivile Betriebe ausgelagerten Tätigkeiten miteinrechnet) und vor allem das Großgerät. Wo immer mehr Budget gefordert wird, geht es eigentlich immer um letzteres (auch hier im Thread fielen einschlägige Beispiele). Und diese Forderungen sehe ich nicht ein, denn gemessen daran, was weitaus stärker ausgestattete Armeen für ihr Equipment ausgeben, ist die Bundeswehr schon verdammt gut finanziert. Sie lässt sich nur derart systematisch über den Tisch ziehen, dass man das nur noch mit Absicht erklären kann und auch wenn die Verantwortung dafür eher auf ministerieller denn militärischer Ebene liegt, sollte das Parlament besagtes Ministerium in seine Schranken verweisen.


Ich drücke es mal so aus:
Die Ausbildung der Offz. und Uffz. waren zu meiner Zeit sehr gut und nach meinem Dafürhalten auch heute noch gut.
Es trifft auch hier generell Sparen auf Ausbildung; z. B. umfangreiche und aus meiner Sicht zwingend erforderliche Manöver werden mit angezogener Handbremse veranstaltet. Es darf ja kein Lärm mehr machen, der zivile Verkehr soll nicht behindert werden, Umweltschutz usw. etc., alles gute Gründe für die Zivilbevölkerung, alles schlechte Gründe zur Truppenausbildung.
Und nein, der Zankapfel wird durch die Presse getrieben.
Dort wird Großgerät X für zig-Mrd.  (z. T. berechtigt) kritisiert, persönliche Ausrüstung, wie man es bei den Kameraden aktuell in Afghanistan sieht, steht aber nur einem sehr kleinen Teil der Truppe zu Verfügung.
Während es z. B. bei den Israelis, Niederländern und Amerikanern selbstverständlich ist, dass jeder Soldat top ausgerüstet ist.
DAS kostet ungleich mehr und wird, wenn überhaupt, nur in Fachkreisen diskutiert.

Die Truppenstärke für OK zu befinden, wenn lustig ausgegliederte Bereiche (wirtschaftlich durch  sinnvoll) wie meinethalben das BW  Fuhrparkmanagement oder gar die "Kleiderkammer" mit eingerechnet werden - sorry, das ist gnadenloser Bullshit.
Weil alle anderen Armeen haben Ähnliches, mit schielendem Blick nach USA,  GB oder FRA sogar ungleich umfangreicher - also Äpfel mit Birnen-Vergleich.
Das ist die gleiche Schwachfugargumentation, wenn Mrs. Merkel gegenüber sonnyboy Trumpl allen Ernstes erklärte, wir hätten ja nicht 1,4 % vom BiB, sondern mit all der Entwicklungshilfe , Förderungen usw. ja schon fast 1,6% BiB in die Truppe investiert.
Es sind aber immer noch mind. 0, 4% zu wenig und die schöngerechneten 0,2% gehören meinethalben ins sozial- oder Entwicklungshilfeministerium , aber eben nicht ins Verteidigungsministerium.

Bildhaft ist es in den letzten 30 Jahren so gewesen, dass das Großgerät Fahrrad finanziell immer nur mit Kinderradstützrädern ausgestattet wurden und die Aufgabenstellungen der Politik aber ein Highendrennrad abfordert und alle sich fragend anschauen, warum es nicht funktioniert.

Ob du nun die Forderungen für angemessen ansiehst oder nicht, ist letztlich genau so irrelevant wie die meinige Sicht der Dinge.
Der Wähler entscheidet über die Zukunft der BW und da wir immer noch eine geiz-ist-geil Gesellschaft sind, sehe ich da einfach nur dunkelgrau.

Das Beschaffungsmanagement, da sind wir uns einig, das ist ausbaufähig.
Aber so lange bildungsferne und tagträumerische SPD Leutz im Verteidigungsausschuss sitzen und aus einer Bewaffneten Drohne eine unbewaffnete machen und die Umrüstung bei den Israelis mehr Geld verschlingt, als die Dinger im Leasing Wert sind, so lange darf auch das Beschaffungsmanagement unprofessionell vor sich her wurschteln.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zu erster Einschätzung hängt es wahrscheinlich davon ab, ob man einen NATO-Angehörigen oder einen Dritten fragt, in der von mir so diffus über die Jahre konsumuierten Literatur wurde die SU-27 eher selbst mit der F15 gleich gesetzt und die verbesserte -30 geht dann schon stark in Richtung F/A-18E, F-15E und kann, wenn man sie rein als schweren AAM-Träger betrachtet, schon auf halbem Wege zur F-22 (minus Stealth versteht sich) betrachtet werden. Auf alle Fälle ein ganz anderes Missionsprofil als die Typhoon. Wenn die sich im Nahkampf begegnen, hat die -30 definitiv verloren - und vorher schon einiges falsch gemacht. Trotzdem hätte ich auch lieber die -35BM herangezogen, weil man die wirklich gut mit der -15E vergleichen kann, da spuckte Google aber keinen Preis für aus  .
> 
> Ist aber eigentlich egal: Indien hat für 1 Milliarde 20 von den Dingern gekauft. Deutschland hat für 0,7 Milliarden die Gorch Fock saniert und Aufklärungssensoren ohne Trägerplattform entwickelt. Und sorry, aber gegen eine Bark auf Basis von 33er Bauplänen ist eine SU-30 ein ausreichend harter Gegner, da muss man nicht auf -57 aufrüsten um eine Chance zu haben. Auch nicht gegen die Führungsstruktur der Bundeswehr  .


Auch hier drücke ich es mal so aus:
Ich bin die T-38, die F-4 Phantom, den AlphaJet und den Tornado geflogen und habe bei dem Amis im Rahmen meiner Fluglehrerausbildung und Verbindunsgoffz. jeweils ein paar  h auf der F-16, F-18, F-15, F-5, AV-8B, A-10,  Saab JA 37 sowie auf der MIG-29 (19 h) und SU-27 (8 h) aus damaligen US Beständen verbracht.
Absolutes highlight war die damals brandneue Rafale, 6 h als Backseater mit ca. 4 h Sticktime.
Das war zumindest "damals" gängige Praxis.

Insofern behaupte ich mal, dass ich relativ gut einschätzen kann und darf, welches Potential Militärmaschinen haben.

Dir Gorch Fock Sanierung mag, und da stimme ich durchaus zu, extrem unglücklich gelaufen sein.
Jedoch ist hier wieder die Komponente "Idealfindung" / Historie der Truppe zu nennen.
Historisch  vorbelastete Vorbilder wie Rommel, Guderian, Mölders, Klepke, Galland oder auch Langsdorff oder Mewis sollen nicht mehr benannt werden, also sucht man händeringend (und für mich durchaus nachvollziehbar) nach politisch korrekten Persönlichkeiten und findet dies in dem harmlosen Gorch Fock.
Dass aber die Verträge durch das Verteidigungsministerium freigegeben worden sind und der Hauptauftrag für fast 150 Mio. an Tropenhölzern fürs Schiffdeck höchstpersönlich von vdL freigezeichnet wurde, DAS steht nirgendwo in der Presse....


----------



## Sparanus (25. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Während es z. B. bei den Israelis, Niederländern und Amerikanern selbstverständlich ist, dass jeder Soldat top ausgerüstet ist.


In dem Sinne kann ich mich aber daran erinnern, dass sich die US Soldaten dumme AA Batterien von den Familien in den IRAK haben schicken lassen weil sie vom Militär nicht genug für ihre Ausrüstung bekommen haben


----------



## compisucher (25. August 2021)

Na ja, ich meinte eher Nachtsichtgeräte, HUD-Helm, Feldausrüstung usw..
Die Story habe ich auch irgendwann mal gelesen.
Da ging es doch um die Verstärker fürs Satelliten-Navi, mit denen die eine Echtzeitkarte ins HUD gespielt bekommen und im Lieferumfang waren nur 2 Stück Batterien dabei und die Dinger leerten in der Wüstenumgebung  eben diese Batterien innerhalb von 3-4 h, oder?


----------



## -ElCritico- (25. August 2021)

Deutsche Evakuierung wird heute schon enden..
Wer danach übrig bleibt, ist auf sich selbst gestellt.


----------



## Don-71 (25. August 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Deutsche Evakuierung wird heute schon enden..
> Wer danach übrig bleibt, ist auf sich selbst gestellt.


Was ein Debakel!


----------



## Sparanus (25. August 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Deutsche Evakuierung wird heute schon enden..


Quelle?
Zeit Ticker sagt Freitag


----------



## compisucher (25. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Quelle?
> Zeit Ticker sagt Freitag


Im Ticker von nTV:




__





						+++ 10:37 Taliban-Sprecher gratuliert Afghanen nach Abzug der US-Truppen +++
					

Afghanistan-Liveticker




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Sparanus (25. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Im Ticker von nTV:


Ach könnte und nicht wird....

Nicht immer diese Sicherheit in Vielleicht-Aussagen bringen....


----------



## compisucher (25. August 2021)

Hab ich nicht, habe nur den Link gepostet...


----------



## Sparanus (25. August 2021)

Ist auch eher ein allgemeiner Hinweis.


----------



## -ElCritico- (25. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist auch eher ein allgemeiner Hinweis.











						Liveblog: ++ Laschet fordert Konsequenzen aus "Desaster" ++
					

Unions-Kanzlerkandidat Laschet hat sich im ARD-Brennpunkt erneut für einen nationalen Sicherheitsrat ausgesprochen. Die USA gehen davon aus, dass sich noch etwa 1500 ihrer Staatsbürger in Afghanistan befinden. Der Liveblog vom Mittwoch zum Nachlesen.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Das ist die richtige Quelle. Frankreich hat sich konkret geäußert, dass sie ihre Rettungsflüge bis Donnerstag beendet haben weren.


----------



## compisucher (25. August 2021)

Irgendwie ist das ja logisch.
Die eigenen Truppen und Material müssen auch wieder ausgeflogen werden.
5 Stück A400M sind im Einsatz? 5 Flüge /Tag möglich?
Dann braucht die BW locker 2 evtl. 3 Tage, um alle und alles wieder nach Hause zu bekommen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (25. August 2021)

Man kuscht doch nur vor der AfD und der Bundestagswahl und hat deshalb das Asyl für die Ortskräfte so lange hinausgezögert. Das führt nun wieder zur nächsten Flüchtlingswelle.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Weißt du, man hat etwa 16 Jahre Lang versucht den Nachschub zu blockieren. Spoileralert - das hat nicht funktioniert. Du stellst Dir das echt ein wenig zu einfach vor.


Pakistan hat die Taliban unterstützt, von dort gibt es immer wieder Nachschub.
Peter Scholl Latour hat diese Situation genau vorhergesagt. Der Afhanistan und der Irak Krieg waren beides vermeidbare Fehler.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ein Debakel!


Pure Absicht. Gegen Steinzeitmenschen auf Motorrädern.


----------



## Eckism (25. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Man kuscht doch nur vor der AfD und der Bundestagswahl und hat deshalb das Asyl für die Ortskräfte so lange hinausgezögert. Das führt nun wieder zur nächsten Flüchtlingswelle.


Als rechter Schwätzer könnte man natürlich auch selbst die Taliban in den Hintern treten, damit es keine Flüchtlingswelle gibt...aber da fängt das Problem dann schon an...die Rechten sind nunmal nur Schwätzer ohne Arsch in der Hose.


----------



## compisucher (25. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Man kuscht doch nur vor der AfD und der Bundestagswahl und hat deshalb das Asyl für die Ortskräfte so lange hinausgezögert. Das führt nun wieder zur nächsten Flüchtlingswelle.


Ich drücke die Kritik anders aus:
Es war unser aller Wille per Kreuzchen auf dem Wahlzettel, dass wir 20 Jahre lang versucht haben, demokratische Strukturen in Afghanistan aufzubauen.
Insofern sind wir nun auch ALLE in der Verantwortung (und eben  nicht nur "DIE" Politiker), jenen zu helfen, die uns dort unten geholfen haben bzw. nicht in einem totalitären System leben möchten.
Es ist unstrittig, dass kulturelle Welten bei der Eingliederung in unsere Gesellschaft hier aufeinanderprallen und dass bestimmt nicht alles Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen ist.
Es ist aber ebenso unstrittig, dass es eine moralische Verpflichtung gibt und gerade unter dem Aspekt der christlichen Nächstenliebe eine Rettung der Betroffenen erfolgen muss, sofern überhaupt noch möglich.
Prinzipiell verstehe ich den obigen Satz sogar, aber der rechte Rand wird nicht dadurch verkleinert, dass man Probleme negiert, sondern mit Vorbildfunktion Alternativen aufzeigt.
Und natürlich kommt die nächste Flüchtlingswelle auf Europa zu, wenn nicht aus Afghanistan, dann aus Eritrea oder dem Mail or whatever.
Der EINZIGE Weg, dies zu verhindern, ist, dass die Menschen in Würde , Freiheit und mit Bildung und Arbeit im eigenen Land bleiben können.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2021)

> Nach Informationen der "Süddeutschen Zeitung" haben Soldaten des Kommando Spezialkräfte (KSK) zusammen mit den Amerikanern in der Nacht zu Mittwoch in einer Geheimoperation mehr als ein Dutzend deutsche Staatsbürger, die auf der Flucht vor den militant-islamistischen Taliban sind, aus Kabul gerettet.
> 
> Bei der Aktion kam keiner der beiden nach Afghanistan verlegten Bundeswehr-Huschrauber zum Einsatz. Die Operation wurde der "SZ" zufolge mit den ebenfalls wendigen "Little Bird"-Helikoptern der Amerikaner ausgeführt.
> 
> ...



Bericht: KSK rettet mehr als ein Dutzend Deutsche in Kabul mit Hubschraubern

Im Radio wurde heute gesagt, dass die Bundeswehr wohl sich bis zum Ende der Woche zurückziehen will.
Die Amerikaner Anfang nächster Woche.


----------



## Eckism (25. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich drücke die Kritik anders aus:
> Es war unser aller Wille per Kreuzchen auf dem Wahlzettel, dass wir 20 Jahre lang versucht haben, demokratische Strukturen in Afghanistan aufzubauen.


"Unser aller Willen" ist ja nun auch kompletter Blödsinn. Es ist der Willen der Wähler, deren Partei gewonnen hat...


----------



## compisucher (25. August 2021)

Meine Rede:
Aus nTV:
+++ 15:27 Soldatenarbeitskreis nennt Afghanistan-Einsatz "verlogen" +++​Der kritische Soldatenarbeitskreis "Darmstädter Signal" bewertet Deutschlands Beteiligung am Einsatz in Afghanistan als "riesigen Fehler". "Der Einsatz war so verlogen wie die Überraschung [über das Ende] geheuchelt", sagte der Sprecher des Arbeitskreises, Florian Pfaff, dem Südwestrundfunk. "Man wurde im Grunde herausgeworfen. Man hatte die Standorte aufgeben müssen, weil der Druck zu groß war." Wer jetzt so tue, als hätte man sich auf die afghanische Armee verlassen, sei unehrlich, ergänzte Pfaff im Radioprogramm SWR Aktuell. Die Kriege im Irak und in Afghanistan bezeichnete er als sinnlos und verlogen. Der eher linksgerichtete Arbeitskreis "Darmstädter Signal" bezeichnet sich als "das einzige kritische Sprachrohr von ehemaligen und aktiven Offizieren und Unteroffizieren sowie Soldatinnen und Soldaten und zivilen Angehörigen der Bundeswehr".


Eckism schrieb:


> "Unser aller Willen" ist ja nun auch kompletter Blödsinn. Es ist der Willen der Wähler, deren Partei gewonnen hat...


Das ist eine rhetorische Ausdrucksweise und meint natürlich die demokratische Mehrheit der Wähler(innen).
Da es im Kontext mit dem Wahlkreuzchen original geschrieben stand, bin  ich (naiv?) davon ausgegangen, dass sich die Sinnigkeit von selbst ergibt...


----------



## hoffgang (26. August 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> "Unser aller Willen" ist ja nun auch kompletter Blödsinn. Es ist der Willen der Wähler, deren Partei gewonnen hat...


Naja, Afghanistan wurd von CDU, SPD, FDP & Grünen in Regierungsverantwortung durchgeführt, also bis auf Die Linke & die AfD haben alle im BT vertretenen Parteien den Einsatz unterstützt, das ist schonmal der deutliche Großteil aller Wähler.


@compisucher 
Hach, grad als ich anfing dich zu mögen ziehst du die "schau wieviel Jet ich geflogen bin" Karte :/

Spaß beiseite, ich weiß die Luftwaffe hats nicht so mit Bodenkrieg, aber zum Thema Versorgung & Irak gibts ganz unterhaltsame Beispiele, z.b. Generation Kill. Serie oder Buch, macht wenig Unterschied, beides recht unterhaltsam, dort kommen die Versorgungsengpässe, z.b. bei Batterien immer wieder vor und führen zu echten Problemen weil Nachtsichtgeräte nicht ausreichend lange bedient werden können.
Oder es werden Beispiele benannt, wie die Soldaten mit eigener Initiative ihre Fahrzeuge wüstentauglich gemacht haben. Da hat sich auch einiges im US Militär getan seit 2003, aber soo rosig ist bei denen auch nicht alles.

Fakt bleibt aber, unsere Beschaffung ist unter aller Sau. Zu UDSSR Zeiten gabs den Witz, was diesen Monat in Russland wohl aus sei - das kannste durchaus Quartalsweise auf die BW beziehen. Mal isses Schuhcreme, dann sinds Stiefel, aktuell sinds Springerhelme, dann wieder Ersatzteile. Mal ist zuviel Munition da und muss weg, dann sind aber zuwenig Panzer einsatzbereit weil ein Genie entschieden hat keine Zahnkränze zu kaufen...


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2021)

Tja, der alte Witz, als der Vorgesetzte sich erkundigt:
"Wie geht's der Truppe denn heute?"
"Ach, das Übliche: Ausrüstung nicht vorhanden oder mangelhaft, der Proviant ist zum Kotzen, niemand hat einen Plan und die Moral der Männer ist am Boden."
"Na, das ist doch die Hauptsache. Weitermachen."


----------



## compisucher (26. August 2021)

@hoffgang
Die Karte wollte ich eigentlich nicht ziehen, weil es meist echt saublöd rüber kommt, aber Wickiwissen als absolutes Wissen darzustellen, geht mir gegen den Strich.
Grundsätzlich und unabhängig von technischen Themen fehlt mir an der einen oder anderen Stelle manchmal der gebührende Respekt vor der Leistung der aktiven Kameraden.

Zur Einordung:
Ich war Mitte 1984 bis Ende 1992 aktiv. Bis 2001 Reservist.
Beschaffung war auch schon bei uns ein Thema, manchmal ein Kleines, manchmal ein echt Großes.
Meinem Wartungs-OSTFw. hat mal ein ganz spezielles Werkzeug gefehlt, darauf haben wir dann geschlagene 10 Wochen gewartet und so lange konnte unser Alpha nicht fliegen.  
Ich konnte ja ausweichen, aber erzähle mal dem König der Wartungshalle, dass er nix mit "seinem" Gerät machen kann. Der hat Stahlnägel vor Wut gefressen...
Und ja, ich verstehe das sehr gut, meist sind es Kleinigkeiten bzw. Selbstverständlichkeiten, die fehlen und es ist völlig schleierhaft schon damals gewesen, warum Allerweltsartikel nicht rechtzeitig bestellt werden.
Liegt generell am System, schätze ich.
Als mal der Motor vom Tug (damals das Teil, dass das Flugzeug aus der Halle zog) sich in Rauch auflöste, hatten wir zur allgemeinen Belustigung am Schluss einen Freigabezettel zur Bestellung auf dem gefühlt 20 Unterschriften drauf waren, einschließlich die von Jungkurth (damals Generalinspekteur) und ich glaube Stoltenberg...


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (26. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CWqG9ZPHJag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Selbstmordattentäter in Kabul, bald auch in deiner Stadt...und danach heißt es zurück nach Afghanistan. Islamischer Staat. Aha. Hieß doch hier der wäre zurückgedrängt?


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Selbstmordattentäter in Kabul, bald auch in deiner Stadt...und danach heißt es zurück nach Afghanistan. Islamischer Staat. Aha. Hieß doch hier der wäre zurückgedrängt?


Das hat damit nichts zu tun. Politisch und militärisch ist der IS tatsächlich geschlagen, allerdings braucht man für so einen Angriff nur ein paar Radikalisierte, die der IS bekanntlich auch in westlichen Ländern findet; erst recht also in Afghanistan.

Aber wenn es der IS war, dann hat er damit womöglich eine große Dummheit begangen. Die Taliban haben schließlich versprochen, für die SIcherheit des afghanischen Volkes zu sorgen, und damit sind solche Anschläge in Land natürlich auch ein Schlag gegen sie und bedeuten mit jeder Wiederholung einen Gesichtsverlust. Das werden die "Ehrenmänner" nicht auf sich sitzen lassen können - und schon war's das mit dem gemütlichen Rückzugsgebiet für den IS in Afghanistan.

Womöglich hat der IS aber auch gar nicht (unmittelbar) damit zu tun. Ich schrieb ja bereits vor ein paar Tagen, dass ein Countdown bis zum Beginn der Selbstzerfleischung der Sieger läuft. Womöglich ist dieser jetzt schon abgelaufen.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Politisch und militärisch ist der IS tatsächlich geschlagen, allerdings braucht man für so einen Angriff nur ein paar Radikalisierte, die der IS bekanntlich auch in westlichen Ländern findet; erst recht also in Afghanistan.


In Afghanistan vielleicht. In anderen Ländern soll er noch aktiver sein.
Und es wurde auch von Experten schon gesagt, dass wenn die US-Truppen aus dem Irak abziehen, er wahrscheinlich zurück kommt.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (27. August 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Taliban haben schließlich versprochen...


Da habe ich schon aufgehört zu lesen. Die Taliban haben versprochen.

Netzfund.
"Der „Islamische Staat – Provinz Khorasan“ (ISKP oder ISIS-K) wurde Anfang 2015 von aus Pakistan stammenden militanten Islamisten gegründet, die den pakistanischen Taliban angehörten. Mehrere Dutzend aus Syrien und dem Irak kommende IS-Kämpfer schlossen sich der Gruppe an, vor allem aber liefen viele Taliban ungeachtet ideologischer Unterschiede zum ISKP über."

Wenn ich in die Zukunft blicke, dann sieht der Plan so aus: Sich aus Syrien, Afghanistan, Irak zurückziehen und im verborgenen neue Islamisten hochzurüsten und zu supporten, welche dann China dort unten aufreiben.
Vielleicht unterstützt die USA ja nun den IS in Afghanistan? Wer weiß was deren Plan ist. Um möglichen Terror von den USA abzuhalten, könnte man auch divide et impera eine Strategie sein, zum Leid der Zivilbevölkerung.


----------



## compisucher (27. August 2021)

Schätze, nach dem gestrigen Tag werden die USA noch vieles tun, aber mit Sicherheit nicht ein Bündnis mit dem IS eingehen. Der Anschlag hat leider nicht nur vielen Menschen das Leben gekostet, darunter mind. 13 US-Soldaten, sondern  dem innenpolitischen Ansehen von Biden sehr geschadet.
Er kann gar nicht anders, als nach dem 31.08. mit äußerster Härte gegen den IS vorzugehen.
Was liegt näher als den Taliban als erklärte Feinde des IS Kopfgelder anzubieten - mit Handkuss werden diese das Geld für eine Aufgabe annehmen, welche die Taliban so oder so erledigen müssen, um sich als alleinige Herrscher im Lande zu manifestieren.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (27. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Schätze, nach dem gestrigen Tag werden die USA noch vieles tun, aber mit Sicherheit nicht ein Bündnis mit dem IS eingehen.


Das haben sie  vor einigen Jahren schon einmal vollzogen, als es ihnen strategisch nutzte.



compisucher schrieb:


> Was liegt näher als den Taliban als erklärte Feinde des IS Kopfgelder anzubieten - mit Handkuss werden diese das Geld für eine Aufgabe annehmen, welche die Taliban so oder so erledigen müssen, um sich als alleinige Herrscher im Lande zu manifestieren.


Das wäre mit Sicherheit eine schlagende Strategie.


----------



## Mahoy (27. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Da habe ich schon aufgehört zu lesen. Die Taliban haben versprochen.


Wenn du Dinge zuende lesen würdest, könnte ja versehentlich etwas Sinnvolles hängen bleiben. 

Es ist schnurzpiepegal, ob die Taliban ihr Versprechen ernst meinen oder nicht. Es wurde ausgesprochen und die afghanische Bevölkerung muss überzeugt werden, dass die neuen Machthaber tatsächlich mehr drauf haben als die korrupte und inkompetente Regierung, die sie gerade stürzten. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass sie es sich nicht leisten können, wenn ihre Kämpfer zur ISKP überlaufen, weil diese den Eindruck machen, die dickeren Eier zu haben.
Und selbstverständlich berücksichtigt, dass es generell nur einen Boss im Land geben kann.

Die Taliban und die ISKP werden sich beharken, dass ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche Inschallah in der Moschee. Die einzige Frage ist, unter welchen Umständen und inwiefern westliche Regierungen da womöglich ansetzen können.

Die USA haben sich damals zwar damals, ähem, _moralisch flexibel_ gezeigt, wenn es darum geht, mit Islamisten gegen ideoogische Gegner vorzugehen, aber selbst falls sie das Experiment wiederholen, dann doch eher Gruppierungen, mit denen man verhandeln kann - also eher nicht dem IS, egal welcher Regionalsparte.  Und der wiederum hat garantiert kein Interesse an so einem Deal, sonst hätte er nicht mal eben zum (Wieder-) Einstand US-Soldaten attackiert.

Grundsätzlich war die Lage damals anders, weil die afghanischen Mudschahedin keinen Zoff mit den USA, sondern mit den Sowjets hatten, also einer Zweckpartnerschaft gegenüber aufgeschlossen waren. Der IS jedoch hat viel mehr Reibungspunkte mit den USA als mit China, wird also den Schaitan tun und sich ausgerechnet mit den USA verbrüdern. Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass die Situation auch räumlich eine ganz andere ist, wenn China auf seinem Territorium angegriffen werden soll, wie von dir theoretisiert.

Die USA haben jedoch viel mehr davon, mit den Taliban zu paktieren. Denn erstens kam mit denen bereits ein Abkommen zustande, zweitens überschneiden sich hinsichtlich des Zurückdrängens des IS die Interessen und drittens schlägt man womöglich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe, wenn man mit den Taliban auf gutem Fuß steht - dann kann man sie nämlich eher bewegen, die chinesischen Interessen in Afghanistan abzuweisen und - das wäre die Königsklasse - sich stattdessen für zivil-wirtschaftliche amerikanische Interessen zu öffnen. Irgend einen Partner brauchen sie schließlich, und Russland ist aus bekannten historischen Gründen ohnehin persona non grata in Taliban-Land.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2021)

> Nach dem von der Dschihadistenmiliz Islamischer Staat (IS) für sich reklamierten Anschlag am Flughafen von Kabul verkündete Taliban-Sprecher Bilal Karimi, der mit den Taliban verfeindete örtliche Ableger des IS werde "besiegt" werden. Ihre eigene indirekte Verantwortung durch das Freilassen inhaftierter Islamisten in den vergangenen Monaten lassen die Taliban dabei allerdings unter den Tisch fallen.
> 
> Wo immer die Taliban-Kämpfer in den vergangenen Wochen bei ihrem Eroberungsfeldzug quer durch Afghanistan hinkamen, war es das gleiche Bild: Nach der Eroberung jeder Stadt machten sie sich auf den Weg zum Gefängnis. Ziel war es, die tausenden hinter Gittern sitzenden erprobten Kämpfer aus den eigenen Reihen freizulassen, damit sie sich wieder den Taliban anschließen konnten.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Warum die Taliban nach dem Anschlag am Flughafen Kabul unter Druck stehen

Biden hatte dem IS mit Vergeltung gedroht. Aber wie soll diese stattfinden? Höchstens durch Drohnenangriffe.
Aber damit wird man sie nicht vollständig besiegen.
Der IS bleibt weiterhin eine ernstzunehmende Gefahr. Nicht nur in Afghanistan.


----------



## nordischerdruide (27. August 2021)

der passende  Sound....  zu dieser Thematik.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jV1guyIJphs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2021)

> Die USA haben mit einem Vergeltungsangriff auf den tödlichen Terroranschlag in Kabul reagiert und einen örtlichen Ableger der Terrormiliz IS attackiert. Der unbemannte Luftschlag in der afghanischen Provinz Nangahar habe "einem Planer" von Isis-K gegolten, teilte der Sprecher des US-Zentralkommandos Centcom, Bill Urban, am Freitagabend (Ortszeit) mit. "Ersten Anzeichen zufolge haben wir das Ziel getötet. Wir wissen von keinen zivilen Opfern."


Quelle: Vergeltung nach Anschlag von Kabul: US-Luftwaffe greift IS-Ableger an

Hoffentlich wurden auch wirklich keine Zivilisten getroffen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (28. August 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn du Dinge zuende lesen würdest, könnte ja versehentlich etwas Sinnvolles hängen bleiben.


Ne, dieses ewige intellektuelle Gesülze gebe ich mir nicht, sry.
Nur so viel: Es gibt nicht "den IS" genauso wenig gibt es "die Taliban". Es gibt dazwischen jede Menge Splittergruppen. Das Zerren um Afghanistan zwischen USA, Nato, China, Russland usw. beginnt bereits.
Die Tatsache, dass die USA in Windeseile den IS-Anführer finden und beseitigen kann, spricht schon für sich.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Tatsache, dass die USA in Windeseile den IS-Anführer finden und beseitigen kann, spricht schon für sich.


Das magst du vielleicht so intepretieren, aber heisst noch lange nicht, dass die USA mit dem IS zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (28. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das magst du vielleicht so intepretieren, aber heisst noch lange nicht, dass die USA mit dem IS zusammenarbeiten.


Was die USA in Afghanistan wollten und je gewollt haben ist völlig unklar.


> Mahoy:"Die USA haben jedoch viel mehr davon, mit den Taliban zu paktieren."


Hätten die vor 25 Jahren schon tun können, kann also kein Argument sein.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Was die USA in Afghanistan wollten und je gewollt haben ist völlig unklar.


Ne, ist es nicht. Primär ging es um die Bekämpfung Al Quaidas und der Drahtzieher der Anschläge vom 11. September.

Genauso wie schon beim Corona-Thema (und anderen Themen), versuchst du immer irgendetwas realitätsfremdes zu konstruieren.


----------



## hoffgang (28. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ne, dieses ewige intellektuelle Gesülze gebe ich mir nicht, sry.



Genau, am Ende lernt man noch was neues und muss sich mit anderen Meinungen als die in der eigenen Echokammer vertretenen rumschlagen. Voll nervig ey, garkein bock drauf.

Sowas kommt dabei raus wenn man Bücher nur untern Tisch legt damit er nicht wackelt...


----------



## Mahoy (28. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ne, dieses ewige intellektuelle Gesülze gebe ich mir nicht, sry.


Du liest Dinge nicht zuende, Intellektuelles gibst du dir nicht ... Sollen jetzt alle hier dazu übergehen, maximal verkürzte Behauptungen in den Raum zu schmeißen, damit es für dich goutabel wird? 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Nur so viel: Es gibt nicht "den IS" genauso wenig gibt es "die Taliban". Es gibt dazwischen jede Menge Splittergruppen. Das Zerren um Afghanistan zwischen USA, Nato, China, Russland usw. beginnt bereits.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast gerade das verkündet, was hier mindestens drei Personen schon seit zig Seiten auseinandersetzen.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Tatsache, dass die USA in Windeseile den IS-Anführer finden und beseitigen kann, spricht schon für sich.


Etliche Leute beanspruchen die Führungsrolle in den besagten Gruppierungen und dies teilweise gleichzeitig. Es gibt also genug Führungspersonal, das die USA ausknipsen können und noch mehr, welches kurz darauf nachrückt.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Was die USA in Afghanistan wollten und je gewollt haben ist völlig unklar.


Ich korrigiere: Was die USA in Afghanistan wollten ist dir seltsamerweise immer noch unklar.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Hätten die vor 25 Jahren schon tun können, kann also kein Argument sein.


Vor 25 Jahren war die Lage eine gänzlich andere. China war noch der brav kommunistisch und ein Niedriglohn-Fertigungsland, Russland suchte noch nach einer Führung, die nicht zwei Drittel des Tages besoffen ist und was die Taliban in Afghanistan trieben, interessierte die USA außenpolitisch ungefähr so sehr wie eine platzende Bockwurst in Hamburg.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (28. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ne, ist es nicht. Primär ging es um die Bekämpfung Al Quaidas und der Drahtzieher der Anschläge vom 11. September.


Die USA haben der Regierung Afghanistans doch nicht mal Beweise vorgelegt, aber lassen wir das.
Man hat dem Terror den Krieg erklärt, um ihn zu bekämpfen und als Resultat mehr Terror aus allen möglichen Richtungen erzielt. Internationaler Terrorismus ist nicht mit militärischen Mitteln zu bekämpfen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Genauso wie schon beim Corona-Thema (und anderen Themen), versuchst du immer irgendetwas realitätsfremdes zu konstruieren.


Sich kritisch zu Corona zu äußern ist leider gesellschaftlich verpöhnt.
Man ist auch Ketzer, wenn man hehre Absichten der USA in Zweifel zieht.
Es ist schon jetzt absehbar, wie Taliban der IS und al-Quaida auf den Drohnenschlag der USA reagieren werden.
Die USA haben überhaupt kein Interesse am Frieden, genauso wenig wie Pakistan. Rache, Rache, Rache, Angriffskrieg, Verweigerung des Kombattantenstatus. Weil ein Teil der Attentäter aus Afghanistan operierte.
Afghanistan war ein einfaches Opfer.


----------



## Sparanus (28. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Sich kritisch zu Corona zu äußern ist leider gesellschaftlich verpöhnt.


Also ich kenne niemanden der Corona positiv sieht
Wer äußert sich denn positiv über ein relativ tödliches Virus? 


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Man ist auch Ketzer, wenn man hehre Absichten der USA in Zweifel zieht.


Öhm das machen 50 Prozent oder mehr hier in Forum...


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (29. August 2021)

Die Zitate muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Das hat damit nichts zu tun. Politisch und militärisch ist der IS tatsächlich geschlagen...





Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja bereits vor ein paar Tagen, dass ein Countdown bis zum Beginn der Selbstzerfleischung der Sieger läuft.


Hörst du dich vielleicht nur selbst gerne reden?


Mahoy schrieb:


> Ganz davon abgesehen, dass sie es sich nicht leisten können, wenn ihre Kämpfer zur ISKP überlaufen, weil diese den Eindruck machen, die dickeren Eier zu haben.


Ja, die guten Taliban. Können es sich nicht leisten. Scharfe Analyse.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Und der wiederum hat garantiert kein Interesse an so einem Deal, sonst hätte er nicht mal eben zum (Wieder-) Einstand US-Soldaten attackiert.





> Womöglich hat der IS aber auch gar nicht (unmittelbar) damit zu tun.


Was jetzt? Ich bin der Ansicht, es ist nur Gesülze.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich war die Lage damals anders...


Hier kannst du dir einmal ansehen, wie die Lage in den 60er Jahren war.








						Afghanistan-Dokumentation: Heute Terror und Chaos, früher Paradies?
					

Die Dokumentation „Afghanistan. Das verwundete Land“ zeigt, wie es dort vor Krieg und Terror war. Und wie die Tragödie ihren Lauf nahm, bis heute, da die Islamisten wieder an der Macht sind.




					www.faz.net
				





Mahoy schrieb:


> Die USA haben jedoch viel mehr davon, mit den Taliban zu paktieren.


Deshalb sind sie auch 2001 sinnlos in das Land eingefallen und haben die Taliban bekämpft. Damit sie jetzt mit Ihnen zusammenarbeiten. Wer das glaubt.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Denn erstens kam mit denen bereits ein Abkommen zustande..


Abkommen? Das ist nicht das Papier wert auf dem es geschrieben steht.


Mahoy schrieb:


> drittens schlägt man womöglich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe, wenn man mit den Taliban auf gutem Fuß steht - dann kann man sie nämlich eher bewegen, die chinesischen Interessen in Afghanistan abzuweisen und - das wäre die Königsklasse - sich stattdessen für zivil-wirtschaftliche amerikanische Interessen zu öffnen.


Man schlägt da überhaupt keine Fliegen mit irgendeiner Klappe. Der chaotische Abzug der US Truppen aus Afghanistan macht den Weg für China frei und dient als Brandbeschleuniger und Vorbild zu Taiwan. Die chinesische Staatszeitung titelte:
"Nach den Ereignissen in Afghanistan sollten die Menschen in Taiwan wissen, dass die Verteidigung der Insel innerhalb von Stunden zusammenbrechen wird, sobald ein Krieg in der Meerenge ausbricht, und dass das US-Militär nicht zu Hilfe kommen wird"

Vielmehr wird Afghanistan ein Teil der Seidenstraße.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Irgend einen Partner brauchen sie schließlich, und Russland ist aus bekannten historischen Gründen ohnehin persona non grata in Taliban-Land.


Deshalb ist die russische Botschaft auch fast die einzige die dort unten noch wie gewohnt ihrer Arbeit nachgeht, aber auch da hört sich deine Einschätzung nach Gesülze an.


----------



## Mahoy (29. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Zitate muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.


Womöglich sollte man sie besser durch Gehirn verarbeiten lassen als durch die Zunge? 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Hörst du dich vielleicht nur selbst gerne reden?


Kommt von dir noch etwas zum Thema? Um mich wissen zu lassen, dass du mich nicht leiden kannst, gibt es PN.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ja, die guten Taliban. Können es sich nicht leisten. Scharfe Analyse.


Ich sitze hier in gespannter Erwartung deiner Gegenanalyse.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Deshalb sind sie auch 2001 sinnlos in das Land eingefallen und haben die Taliban bekämpft. Damit sie jetzt mit Ihnen zusammenarbeiten. Wer das glaubt.


Die schon geschrieben: Nur weil du Hintergründe nicht erkennen / begreifen kannst bzw. sie nicht in dein Weltbild passen, sind sie noch lange nicht absent.

Die Gründe für den Einmarsch wurden allein hier mehrfach dargelegt, man kann sie - aus unterschiedlichsten Perspektiven - auch anderswo nachlesen. Wenn dich das überfordert, solltest du dein Credo vielleicht besser im Kommentarbereich von RT Deutschland verkünden, denn deren Lesart ist deiner ohnehin auffällig ähnlich.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Abkommen? Das ist nicht das Papier wert auf dem es geschrieben steht.


Die Taliban haben sich weiterer Angriffe gegen die US-Truppen enthalten und diese sind abgezogen --> Abkommen beiderseitig erfüllt. Und damals, als es gegen die Sowjets ging, haben auch alle Beteiligten geliefert.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Man schlägt da überhaupt keine Fliegen mit irgendeiner Klappe. Der chaotische Abzug der US Truppen aus Afghanistan macht den Weg für China frei und dient als Brandbeschleuniger und Vorbild zu Taiwan. Die chinesische Staatszeitung titelte:
> "Nach den Ereignissen in Afghanistan sollten die Menschen in Taiwan wissen, dass die Verteidigung der Insel innerhalb von Stunden zusammenbrechen wird, sobald ein Krieg in der Meerenge ausbricht, und dass das US-Militär nicht zu Hilfe kommen wird"


Genau, und was in der selbstverständlich komplett freien chinesischen Presse zwecks alltäglicher "Harmonisierung" der Bevölkerung salbadert wird, ist natürlich maßgeblich für die Realität.

Ich hatte dir bereits erklärt, dass die USA ihre Fronten verkürzen und unter anderem ihre Präsenz im Südchinesischen Meer - das wird übrigens durch Taiwan begrenzt, falls du gerade keine Karte zur Hand hast - verstärkt.
Du hast mir zu dem Zeitpunkt sogar beigepflichtet, aber die Einsicht scheint nicht lange vorgehalten zu haben.

Kurz gesagt, in Taiwan haben die USA geostrategische Interessen, in Afghanistan nicht (mehr).



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Vielmehr wird Afghanistan ein Teil der Seidenstraße.


Wie jetzt, eben meintest du doch noch, dort marodieren demnächst unkontrolliert Islamisten aller Coleur und auf einmal ist es Teil der Neuen Seidenstraße? Was darf's denn nun sein?

Spaß beiseite: Egal, wer sich dort als nächster großer Partner durchsetzt, er will den IS dort weg haben. Und die Taliban wollen die Konkurrenz auch loswerden. Zähle bitte eins und eins zusammen.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Deshalb ist die russische Botschaft auch fast die einzige die dort unten noch wie gewohnt ihrer Arbeit nachgeht, aber auch da hört sich deine Einschätzung nach Gesülze an.


Russland ist etwas risikofreudiger, was die persönliche Sicherheit ihres Botschaftspersonals angeht. Das könnte womöglich daran liegen, dass in der Russischen Botschaft in Kabul ohnehin Nachrichtendienstler sitzen, die selbstverständlich ihre Arbeit fortsetzen können. Seine wenigen (!) in Afghanistan befindlichen Zivilisten hat Russland allerdings auch rausgeschafft, so weit geht das Vertrauen dann doch nicht, schreibt sogar*** Hausblatt[/url].

Und erst letzten Mittwoch haben der Wowa und Xi Jinping telefoniert, wie man "den Gefahren durch die Machtübernahme der Taliban" gemeinsam begegnen könne. Thematisiert wurden, was nicht verwundern sollte, hauptsächlich der islamistische Terror sowie Drogenanbau und -schmuggel.

Spaßfakt: Die knapp 100 Kilometer Grenze Chinas zu Afghanistan sind unberührte Wildnis (ein Nationalpark auf afghanischer Seite, ganz viel Nichts auf chinesischer Seite) und gehören zu den am schlechtesten abgesicherten Grenzabschnitten Chinas - ein ideales Aufmarschgebiet für Islamisten, um den bedrohten Brüdern und Schwestern in den, ähem, "umzäunten Berufsbildungswerken" zu Hilfe zu kommen, ob die nun wollen oder nicht.
So lange die USA in Afghanistan saßen, hat China dort übrigens - trotz aller rauhen Töne aus beiden Richtungen - keinerlei Handlungsbedarf gesehen, seine Grenzsicherung zu verstärken, was sich jetzt sicherlich ändern dürfte.
Betrachte es als kleine Lektion in Realpolitik.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Sich kritisch zu Corona zu äußern ist leider gesellschaftlich verpöhnt.


Wo das denn?
Wer natürlich herumläuft und von Merkel Diktatur labert, darf sich nicht wundern, dass er ausgelacht wird, aber natürlich kann man sich kritisch äußern,. wenn man sieht, wie die Regierung mit der Pandemie umgeht.
Ich würde z.B. alle Beschränkungen aufheben und nicht den 3G 2G Kram anfangen. Corona wird nicht mehr verschwinden, ergo behandelt man das wie alle Viren auch. Solange die Krankenhäuser nicht überlaufen, ist alles i.O. und wenn ein Impfverweigerer an Covid 19 erkrankt, ist das eben das normale Lebensrisiko, das jeder mit sich trägt.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (29. August 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Womöglich sollte man sie besser durch Gehirn verarbeiten lassen als durch die Zunge?


Deine Verarbeitungszeit war wohl nicht lange genug was?
Jedenfalls lassen diese Widersprüche deutlich darauf schließen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich sitze hier in gespannter Erwartung deiner Gegenanalyse.


Es ist gar keine Gegenanalyse nötig, da bereits in der Vergangenheit viele Taliban übergelaufen sind.
Du schreibst selbst, du erwartest die Zerfleischung der Taliban, auf der anderen Seite gäbe es angeblich aber so etwas wie eine Zusammenarbeit der USA mit den Taliban, sowie eine wie auch immer geartete Struktur in deren Reihen. In Wirklichkeit ist das alles Chaos.
Niemand wird wissen, wie es sich entwickelt, das ist alles theoretisierendes Gesülze.
Fakt ist nur, Terror kann man nicht mit Bomben bekämpfen, die Menschen dort haben weder den Einsatz der USA, noch die Afghanische Führung leiden können. Der Einsatz hätte 30 Jahre und nicht 20 dauern müssen und zum Ziel haben müssen, die Taliban nachhaltig auszuschalten, aber nicht mit Bomben.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Die schon geschrieben: Nur weil du Hintergründe nicht erkennen / begreifen kannst bzw. sie nicht in dein Weltbild passen, sind sie noch lange nicht absent.


Das hat nichts mit Weltbild zu tun, sondern nur mit gesundem Menschenverstand.
Gerade mal 20 Jahre sind vergangen. Damit die Taliban mit den USA zusammenarbeiten, wären erfolgreiche Friedensgespräche nötig gewesen. Warum die Taliban die US Kräfte nicht angreifen, ist eine rein strategische Entscheidung.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Gründe für den Einmarsch wurden allein hier mehrfach dargelegt, man kann sie - aus unterschiedlichsten Perspektiven - auch anderswo nachlesen.


Weil man nicht wusste, was man anderes hätte tun sollen.
Die Gründe für den Einmarsch sind vor allem strategische Interessen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Taliban haben sich weiterer Angriffe gegen die US-Truppen enthalten und diese sind abgezogen --> Abkommen beiderseitig erfüllt. Und damals, als es gegen die Sowjets ging, haben auch alle Beteiligten geliefert.


Das Abkommen enthielt auch Friedensgespräche mit der Afghanischen Regierung.
Netzfund: "Aus dem US-Verteidigungsministerium hieß es, bislang hätten die Taliban ihre Zusagen nicht eingehalten. Insofern sei es derzeit schwierig, den Weg hin zu einer Verhandlungslösung bei den Friedensgesprächen zu sehen."
"US-Offizielle hatten unter anderem auf ein zu hohes Gewaltniveau verwiesen."
Außerdem ist ein Abkommen mit einer Terrororganisation generell nichts wert.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Genau, und was in der selbstverständlich komplett freien chinesischen Presse zwecks alltäglicher "Harmonisierung" der Bevölkerung salbadert wird, ist natürlich maßgeblich für die Realität.


Das sicherlich nicht, aber es kann Schule machen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich hatte dir bereits erklärt, dass die USA ihre Fronten verkürzen und unter anderem ihre Präsenz im Südchinesischen Meer - das wird übrigens durch Taiwan begrenzt, falls du gerade keine Karte zur Hand hast - verstärkt.


Dagegen ist ja erst einmal nichts einzuwendenden. Das wird China auch nicht daran hindern ihren Einfluss im Nahen Osten zu erweitern.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt, in Taiwan haben die USA geostrategische Interessen, in Afghanistan nicht (mehr).


Immerhin räumst du ein, dass es in Afghanistan nicht nur um den Terror, sondern auch um Geostrategie ging.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, eben meintest du doch noch, dort marodieren demnächst unkontrolliert Islamisten aller Coleur und auf einmal ist es Teil der Neuen Seidenstraße? Was darf's denn nun sein?


Na die Islamisten brauchen auch etwas zu beißen und China ist was eine Zusammenarbeit angeht, deutlich pragmatischer angehaucht.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite: Egal, wer sich dort als nächster großer Partner durchsetzt, er will den IS dort weg haben. Und die Taliban wollen die Konkurrenz auch loswerden. Zähle bitte eins und eins zusammen.


Irgendjemand wird schon wieder Chaos stiften, ich gebe dem ganzen 5 Jahre.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Russland ist etwas risikofreudiger, was die persönliche Sicherheit ihres Botschaftspersonals angeht. Das könnte womöglich daran liegen, dass in der Russischen Botschaft in Kabul ohnehin Nachrichtendienstler sitzen, die selbstverständlich ihre Arbeit fortsetzen können.


Diplomaten heißt es da.



Mahoy schrieb:


> So lange die USA in Afghanistan saßen, hat China dort übrigens - trotz aller rauhen Töne aus beiden Richtungen - keinerlei Handlungsbedarf gesehen, seine Grenzsicherung zu verstärken, was sich jetzt sicherlich ändern dürfte.
> Betrachte es als kleine Lektion in Realpolitik.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie war die Grenzsicherung Chinas als die Taliban 1996 an die Macht kamen? Eventuell bauen sie eine weiter chinesische Mauer?


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Der Einsatz hätte 30 Jahre und nicht 20 dauern müssen und zum Ziel haben müssen, die Taliban nachhaltig auszuschalten, aber nicht mit Bomben.


Um noch mehr Menschenleben auf Spiel zu setzen und sinnlos dort Geld zu verbrennen?
Selbst nach 30 Jahren wären die Taliban wieder zurückgekommen.
Es gab nie einen richtigen Zeitpunkt. Man hätte dort nicht einmarschieren dürfen.
Nur die wichtigsten Al Quaida Mitglieder gezielt ausschalten sollen und fertig.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (29. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gab nie einen richtigen Zeitpunkt. Man hätte dort nicht einmarschieren dürfen.


Ja, da bin ich völlig bei dir. Aber rausgehen hätte man auch nicht gedurft, so bleibt das Land wie 2001.
Es dauert nicht lange, dann wird es wieder Bomben regnen.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ja, da bin ich völlig bei dir. Aber rausgehen hätte man auch nicht gedurft, so bleibt das Land wie 2001.
> Es dauert nicht lange, dann wird es wieder Bomben regnen.


Und was macht dich so sicher, dass es nach 30 Jahren Besatzung anders aussieht als nach 20 Jahren?


----------



## Mahoy (29. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Es ist gar keine Gegenanalyse nötig, da bereits in der Vergangenheit viele Taliban übergelaufen sind.


Was sind für dich "Viele"? Die Taliban haben weit über 100.000 Mann unter Waffen, sonstige Unterstützer nicht mitgezählt. ISIS-K hat bestenfalls um die tausend Kämpfer, von denen sicherlich nicht alles Taliban-Aussteiger und die Meisten noch nicht einmal Afghanen sind. Ein Großteil stammt aus Pakistan, einige aus Usbekistan und eine Handvoll Uiguren soll auch dabei sein, was insbesondere China natürlich wahnsinnig gut gefällt.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Du schreibst selbst, du erwartest die Zerfleischung der Taliban, auf der anderen Seite gäbe es angeblich aber so etwas wie eine Zusammenarbeit der USA mit den Taliban, sowie eine wie auch immer geartete Struktur in deren Reihen. In Wirklichkeit ist das alles Chaos.


Das Eine schließt das Andere nicht aus. Gerade wegen der Kooperation mit den USA sind doch einige Kämpfer von den Taliban zu ISIS-K abgewandert. Dass das Ganze ein größtenteils geordnetes transantlantisches Verhältnis wäre, hat niemand behauptet - die Schwerpunkte aller Beteiligten sind allerdings kein Geheimnis.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Niemand wird wissen, wie es sich entwickelt, das ist alles theoretisierendes Gesülze.


Also auch deine steilen Thesen darüber, wie sich die Lage entwickeln wird. Ich gratuliere zu dieser Selbsterkenntnis.

Der Unterschied ist der, dass ich mit Einschätzungen (unter anderem) der dortigen Lage meinen Lebensunterhalt verdiene, geraume Zeit in Afghanistan und Pakistan zugebracht habe und nicht auf Google angewiesen bin, um mir die Hintergründe zusammenzusuchen. Die damaligen Prognosen meiner Kollegen und meiner Wenigkeit über die jetzige Entwicklung in Afghanistan waren erschreckend präzise, daher gehe ich mit recht hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit davon aus, dass auch unsere weiteren Einschätzungen bestätigen werden.

Du hast sicher Recht, wenn du meinst, dass niemand mit Gewissheit sagen kann, wie sich die Lage entwickeln wird. Tendenzen lassen sich jedoch trotzdem erkennen, wenn man in der Materie drin ist.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Fakt ist nur, Terror kann man nicht mit Bomben bekämpfen, die Menschen dort haben weder den Einsatz der USA, noch die Afghanische Führung leiden können. Der Einsatz hätte 30 Jahre und nicht 20 dauern müssen und zum Ziel haben müssen, die Taliban nachhaltig auszuschalten, aber nicht mit Bomben.


Im Prinzip wäre es nötig, wenigstens zwei Generationen lang in Afghanistan zu bleiben, damit diejenigen wegsterben, die mit den Taliban (zumindest punktuell) sympathisieren, während gleichzeitig Afghanen heranwachsen und dann ihrerseits Kinder großziehen, für welche die Vorstellungen der Taliban (und ähnlicher Gruppierungen) gänzlich absurd sind.

Einen so langen Atem hat jedoch keine Nation auf diesem Planeten, weder was die Mittel noch was die Interessen angeht. Die UNO könnte da vielleicht stemmen, wenn sich die Mitglieder nicht ständig gegenseitig blockieren würden.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Immerhin räumst du ein, dass es in Afghanistan nicht nur um den Terror, sondern auch um Geostrategie ging.


Schreibe ich das nicht schon seit - Moment, bitte ... - drei Seiten? Und um was sollte es sonst gehen?

Terrorbekämpfung und das (ggf. zeitweilige) Stillegen von Rückzugsgebieten für irreguläre Kämpfer ist übrigens ein wesentlicher Bestandteil geostrategischer Doktrinen - insbesondere seit Ende des Kalten Krieges und der damit verbundenen Weltordnung, aber in Ansätzen auch schon vorher.
Sowjetrussland war ja auch nicht nur in Afghanistan, weil die damals kurzzeitig kommunistische Regierung händeringend um Hilfe gebeten hat und, was noch wichtiger ist, die wollten da auch nicht unbedingt hin und schon gar nicht so lange bleiben, wie es dann doch kam.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Na die Islamisten brauchen auch etwas zu beißen und China ist was eine Zusammenarbeit angeht, deutlich pragmatischer angehaucht.


Auch nicht pragmatischer als weiland die USA. Die haben sehenden Auges die Vorgängerorganisationen der Taliban aufgerüstet und ausgebildet. Im Vergleich dazu ist es gar nichts, den Taliban etwas entgegen zu kommen, wenn man es als humane Hilfe für die afghanische Bevölkerung verkaufen kann und gleichzeitig ISIS-K bei den Eiern hat.

In dem Maße, in dem wir uns wieder den Verhältnissen des Kalten Krieges annähern, werden selbstverständlich auch gewisse Mechanismen wieder aufleben. Kurz gesagt: Die Taliban werden natürlich versuchen, auf allen Hochzeiten zu tanzen.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Irgendjemand wird schon wieder Chaos stiften, ich gebe dem ganzen 5 Jahre.


Das ist optimistischer als meine Prognose.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Diplomaten heißt es da.


Wo Auftragsmörder offiziell Touristen sind, können Nachrichtendienstler auch offiziell Diplomaten sein. Warum sollte Wowa von dem abweichen, was sich in der Besetzung von Botschaftspersonal für Russland seit dem 19. Jahrhundert durch alle Staats-/Regierungsformen und Ideologien hinweg bewährt hat?



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin ein alter Sack und ignoriere (bei informellen Texten) die Schlechtschreibreform, wenn die Änderungen keine Relevanz haben.
Und du solltest dich besser auf Inhalte konzentrieren, statt den Orthografie-Nazi zu spielen. 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Wie war die Grenzsicherung Chinas als die Taliban 1996 an die Macht kamen? Eventuell bauen sie eine weiter chinesische Mauer?


Damals hatte China dort gerüchteweise mehr Soldaten im "Dauermanöver", als Afghanistan Einwohner hat. Das ist natürlich übertrieben, aber die werden sich schon abgesichert haben.

Mauern baut China heute lieber um eigene verdächtige Bevölkerungsgruppen herum und wenn man's genau nimmt, hat die Chang-Cheng schon damals nicht plangemäß funktioniert ...


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (30. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was macht dich so sicher, dass es nach 30 Jahren Besatzung anders aussieht als nach 20 Jahren?


Eine Generation stirbt langsam weg.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Eine Generation stirbt langsam weg.


Ja. Guck dir die Hamas an. Da sind es schon zwei bis drei Generationen. Der Hass gegen Israel  ist unverändert.
Warum sollte die Ideologie der Taliban anders werden? Die wechseln nicht zur liberalen Demokratie oder setzen einen Gleichberechtigungsbeauftragten ein.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (30. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollte die Ideologie der Taliban anders werden?


Weil den Taliban kein Land weggenommen wurde.
Gute Doku.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O3C88y0OTak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Weil den Taliban kein Land weggenommen wurde.


Verstehe ich nicht.
Sie werden genau das gleiche machen wie vor 20 Jahren und in 20 Jahren sieht es nicht anders aus.


----------



## compisucher (30. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die wechseln nicht zur liberalen Demokratie oder setzen einen Gleichberechtigungsbeauftragten ein.


vor allem keinen weiblichen....


----------



## hoffgang (30. August 2021)

Ne Doku zu posten, in der General Petreaus (aka General Betray-Us) den Afghanistan Rückzug kritisiert kann man machen. Man kann aber sich auch vor Augen halten, dass mit dem Abzug aus Afghanistan klar wird, dass Petreaus "Surge" Strategie weder im Irak, noch in Afghanistan echte nachhaltige Erfolge erzielt haben und er werte Herr General auch um sein militärisches Erbe diskutiert. Als COINdinista hatte er maßgeblichen Einfluss auf die Wiedereinführung der Methode der Counterinsurgency und hatte diese als Mittel der Wahl für die Kriege im Irak und in Afghanistan promotiert. 

Der Rückzug der US Truppen ist somit auch seine Niederlage, schließlich war er maßgeblich daran beteiligt, wie die USA unter Obama diesen Krieg geführt haben...


----------



## Mahoy (31. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Guck dir die Hamas an. Da sind es schon zwei bis drei Generationen. Der Hass gegen Israel  ist unverändert.
> Warum sollte die Ideologie der Taliban anders werden? Die wechseln nicht zur liberalen Demokratie oder setzen einen Gleichberechtigungsbeauftragten ein.


Dort wachsen allerdings die Folgegenerationen mehr oder weniger unter den gleichen Bedingungen auf wie ihre Eltern und Großeltern, woraus natürlich eine vergleichbare Grundhaltung resultiert. Das ist etwas grundsätzlich Anderes, als wenn in Afghanistan ein Generationenwechsel stattfindet, in dem die jungen Leute die "Besatzer" als Schulen- und Brunnenbauer wahrnehmen, welche _tatsächliche_ Unterdrücker zurückdrängen und Fortschritt ins Land bringen.

Vergleiche dazu die Hamas, die stark im Gaza-Streifen ist, mit der Fatah, die aus dem _vergleichsweise_ gemütlichen Autonomiegebieten heraus über die Jahre zunehmend gesprächsbereiter wurde und damit sogar auf Konfrontationskurs mit der Hamas geriet. Im Westjordanland ist eine Generation herangewachsen, die sich trotz einiger immer noch stattfindender Kränkungen ein Auskommen mit Israel prinzipiell vorstellen kann.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2021)

> Im Jahr 2008 musste ein US-Hubschrauber in Afghanistan notlanden, ein Schneesturm hatte dem Piloten die Sicht genommen. An Bord des Helikopters: die drei damaligen Senatoren Chuck Hagel, John Kerry - und Joe Biden. Sie wollten sich vor Ort über die Lage in dem Land informieren. Ein Rettungsteam machte sich auf den Weg in die verschneiten Berge, um die Politiker zu retten. Mit dabei war auch US-Ortskraft Mohammed. Der damals 36-Jährige arbeitete für die US-Truppen als Übersetzer.
> 
> Doch obwohl der Afghane seinen Anteil daran hatte, dass der heutige US-Präsident Biden aus der misslichen Lage befreit werden konnte, ist er von den USA in den vergangenen Tagen und Wochen nicht aus dem Land evakuiert worden. Derzeit versteckt er sich mit seiner Frau und den vier Kindern aus Angst, für seine Zusammenarbeit mit den USA große Probleme mit den nun herrschenden Taliban zu bekommen.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Biden-Retter von den USA in Afghanistan zurückgelassen

So etwas dürfte eigentlich nicht passieren aber man kennt die genauen Hintergründe nicht.


----------



## Eckism (1. September 2021)

Der Westen sollte sich sowieso mit den Taliban und andersrum anfreunden um günstig an das Lithium zu kommen. Da haben die Taliban ja auch was von, wenn es Wirtschaftlich mal vorrangeht.

Vielleicht haben sie es ja mal kapiert, das man mit Arbeit besser dran ist, als mit Mord und Totschlag.


----------



## Sparanus (1. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Der Westen sollte sich sowieso mit den Taliban und andersrum anfreunden um günstig an das Lithium zu kommen. Da haben die Taliban ja auch was von, wenn es Wirtschaftlich mal vorrangeht.


Die Chinesen haben ab 2023 eine Akkutechnik ohne Lithium auf dem Markt die deutlich billiger ist und kaum Nachteile hat.


----------



## Eckism (1. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Chinesen haben ab 2023 eine Akkutechnik ohne Lithium auf dem Markt die deutlich billiger ist und kaum Nachteile hat.


Sie haben...oder sie wollen?^^
Genau wie die Deutschen oder die Israelis, oder, oder, oder...
Jeder will, ob was wann kommt ist aber was anderes...


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Sie haben...oder sie wollen?^^
> Genau wie die Deutschen oder die Israelis, oder, oder, oder...
> Jeder will, ob was wann kommt ist aber was anderes...


Wir werden sehen.
Das Problem ist die Energiedichte.








						Natrium-Ionen-Batterie von CATL (2023): So gut ist die Billig-Batterie ohne Lithium
					

Der chinesische Batterie-Spezialist CATL, mit dem Hersteller wie BMW und Mercedes zusammenarbeiten, hat für 2023 eine neue Zellchemie angekündigt, die nicht nur ohne Kobalt und Nickel, sondern auch ohne Lithium auskommt. Anfang 2022 haben die Chinesen zudem offenbar ein Patent angemeldet, das...




					www.auto-motor-und-sport.de


----------



## Sparanus (1. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist die Energiedichte.


Das ist kein Problem, okay in der Smartwatch vielleicht doof, aber wenn das eAuto jetzt 5cm höher ist. So what?


----------



## Eckism (1. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen.
> Das Problem ist die Energiedichte.
> 
> 
> ...


Das neue Akkus kommen, bestreite ich nicht, nur ist der Akku erstmal nur das eine, die Anlagen zum bearbeiten der Akkus was völlig anderes...die stehen ja nicht plötzlich da.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist kein Problem, okay in der Smartwatch vielleicht doof, aber wenn das eAuto jetzt 5cm höher ist. So what?


Da gehts ums Gewicht und nicht um Baugröße...wenn der gesamte Akku für die gleiche Leistung statt 400kg dann 600kg wiegt ist das natürlich blöd.
Mehr Gewicht bedeutet schließlich weniger Reichweite und auch weniger Effizienz.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist kein Problem, okay in der Smartwatch vielleicht doof, aber wenn das eAuto jetzt 5cm höher ist. So what?


Wo ist das kein Problem, wenn du für die gleiche Leistung 1,5 Tonnen Akku statt 0,5 Tonnen verbauen musst?
Für zu Hause, wenn du den Akku nutzt, um ihn mi´t Solarzellen zu laden, und abends dann dein Auto an den Akku hängst, macht das keine große Sache, aber im Auto zählt jedes Kg.


----------



## Don-71 (1. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Da gehts ums Gewicht und nicht um Baugröße...wenn der gesamte Akku für die gleiche Leistung statt 400kg dann 600kg wiegt ist das natürlich blöd.
> Mehr Gewicht bedeutet schließlich weniger Reichweite und auch weniger Effizienz.


Nicht unbedingt, das ist schon ein wenig komplzierter und hängt auch davon ab, auf was du es beziehst.
Wenn du es auf die selbe/gleiche Ausgangsbasis beziehst, ist das schon richtig, aber bei z.B. Automobilen gibt es da doch sehr große Unterschiede, auch durch den CW Wert.
Der erste "runde" Audi 80 hat dank seines CW Wertes trotz teilweise deutlich höherem Gewicht, leichtere und höher motorosierte Autos, im Verbrauch und auch Geschwindigkeit deutlich geschlagen. Auch  die E-Klasse als W 124 war ein Knaller in der Beziehung. Leiderist man davon mit SUV´s wieder Lichtjahre von entfernt.
Bei den Elektroautos findet zumindestens bei Tesla und auch Porsche wieder sehr viel Effizienz über den CW Wert statt.

Außerdem sollte man sehr stark berücksichtigen, das diese Technik erst am Anfang steht, während es die Lithium Technik schon deutlich länger gibt.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei den Elektroautos findet zumindestens bei Tesla und auch Porsche wieder sehr viel Effizienz über den CW Wert statt.


Absolut richtig. Der Vorteil ist ja, dass man den Elektrowagen vorne dicht machen kann, da kein Kühler mehr durchströmt werden muss.

Was mich aber stört, ist dass man nicht mal mehr normale Türgriffe verbaut sondern entweder versenkbare oder elektrische Türöffnungen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo ist das kein Problem, wenn du für die gleiche Leistung 1,5 Tonnen Akku statt 0,5 Tonnen verbauen musst?


Du stellst es drastischer hin als es ist. 
Es ist eher 1 zu 1,5

Außerdem musst du es komplett betrachten, also die deutlich bessere Fertigung was die einsparen wird und alleine die bessere Effizienz bei niedrigen Temperaturen ist ein fetter Klopper. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte man sehr stark berücksichtigen, das diese Technik erst am Anfang steht, während es die Lithium Technik schon deutlich länger gibt.


Jedenfalls auf die Massenfertigung bezogen, beides ist ansich grob 50 Jahre alt.


----------



## Eckism (1. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, das ist schon ein wenig komplzierter und hängt auch davon ab, auf was du es beziehst.
> Wenn du es auf die selbe/gleiche Ausgangsbasis beziehst, ist das schon richtig, aber bei z.B. Automobilen gibt es da doch sehr große Unterschiede, auch durch den CW Wert.
> Der erste "runde" Audi 80 hat dank seines CW Wertes trotz teilweise deutlich höherem Gewicht, leichtere und höher motorosierte Autos, im Verbrauch und auch Geschwindigkeit deutlich geschlagen. Auch  die E-Klasse als W 124 war ein Knaller in der Beziehung. Leiderist man davon mit SUV´s wieder Lichtjahre von entfernt.
> Bei den Elektroautos findet zumindestens bei Tesla und auch Porsche wieder sehr viel Effizienz über den CW Wert statt.
> ...


Ich denke eher nicht, das man die nächsten 2 Jahre noch unheimlich viel beim CW-Wert gewinnt...außer, wir sollen im Auto liegen und das Ding ist nur einen halben Meter hoch.


----------



## Don-71 (1. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich denke eher nicht, das man die nächsten 2 Jahre noch unheimlich viel beim CW-Wert gewinnt...außer, wir sollen im Auto liegen und das Ding ist nur einen halben Meter hoch.


Ich bitte dich, jeder SUV der in Deutschland auf der Straße fährt, hat einen CW Wert jenseits von gut und Böse und kann die 0,26 CW Wert, die meine angesprochenen Modelle schon vor 35 Jahren erreichten, nicht mal ansatzweise vorweisen.


----------



## Eckism (1. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich, jeder SUV der in Deutschland auf der Straße fährt, hat einen CW Wert jenseits von gut und Böse und kann die 0,26 CW Wert, die meine angesprochenen Modelle schon vor 35 Jahren erreichten, nicht mal ansatzweise vorweisen.


Ach, die neuen Akkus werden nur in SUVs gebaut? Wusste ich nicht...dann brauchen wir weiterhin Lithium.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2021)

> Über die Luftbrücke aus Kabul sind auch 20 Menschen nach Deutschland gekommen, die den Sicherheitsbehörden bekannt sind. Bis zur Stunde seien 20 Fälle bekannt, "die sicherheitsrelevant sind, die dadurch, dass sie nicht schon in Kabul geprüft wurden, jetzt in Deutschland sind", sagte Bundesinnenminister Horst Seehofer (CSU) am Freitag im Münchner Presseclub. Nach Informationen der Deutschen Presse-Agentur kam auch ein Minister bei einem Evakuierungsflug nach Deutschland.
> 
> Unter den Straftätern sind laut Seehofer unter anderem verurteilte Vergewaltiger. Nach Deutschland sei zudem ein Mann gelangt, "der nach übereinstimmender Ansicht von Deutschland, Amerika und Großbritannien noch höher einzustufen ist", berichtete der Minister. In anderen Fällen ging es um gefälschte Dokumente. Insgesamt vier der Ausgeflogenen waren - teilweise schon vor Jahren - von Deutschland nach Afghanistan abgeschoben worden. Eingereist sind nach neben Straftätern auch mehrere Menschen, deren Namen schon im gemeinsamen Terrorismusabwehrzentrum von Bund und Ländern aufgetaucht waren.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Evakuierungsflüge: 20 "sicherheitsrelevante Fälle" eingereist

Unter den Personen soll laut "Bildzeitung" auch ein Kinderschänder sein. Gefundenes Fressen für die AfD.


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Evakuierungsflüge: 20 "sicherheitsrelevante Fälle" eingereist
> 
> Unter den Personen soll laut "Bildzeitung" auch ein Kinderschänder sein. Gefundenes Fressen für die AfD.


Ja, die Bild.
Die findet Laschets A-Team auch superklasse.


----------



## hoffgang (4. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Evakuierungsflüge: 20 "sicherheitsrelevante Fälle" eingereist
> Unter den Personen soll laut "Bildzeitung" auch ein Kinderschänder sein. Gefundenes Fressen für die AfD.



Tjo, kommt davon wenn man den Antrag der Grünen zur Rettung der Lokalen Arbeitskräfte ablehnt und dann in aller Hektik irgendwas macht. Wie lustig, ein Seehofer blockiert u.a. Initiative von AKK hier frühzeitig Lösungen zu schaffen und darf sich jetzt mit noch mehr Problemen rumschlagen.

Die Pointe ist, bei mir im Ort steht an zentraler Kreuzung ein Wahlplakat der CDU. Auf dem Sie mit Krisenmanagementskills werben...

Bei Bild mit entsprechendem Artikel:








						Aus Kabul - Bundesregierung flog Kinderschänder nach Deutschland!
					

Es waren dramatische Szenen, die sich am Flughafen von Kabul abspielten.




					www.bild.de
				






> Innenminister Horst Seehofer (CSU, 72) kritisiert scharf, dass es keine ausreichende Überprüfung gab. Da seien „einige schwere Kaliber“ nach Deutschland gekommen.



Das ist so extrem lustig weil die Bild Zeitung ihren Fassbombenjournalisten (dessen Berichterstattung ich schätze, dessen Meinungsmache ich verachte), den Ronzheimer in Kabul am Airport hatte. Und der am eigenen Leib erlebt hat, wie die Zustände vor Ort sind und welche Möglichkeiten zur "Kontrolle" es dort gegeben hat, bzw. wie das ganze ablief - samt Freiflug nach Doha.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1430527433992769536

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das ist wieder billigste Meinungsmache der Axel Springer Presse. Diese im Artikel genannten Personen hätten nicht nach Deutschland kommen müssen - hätte man Ortskräfte rechtzeitig evakuiert, bzw. den Prozess eingeleitet. Z.b. dann als AKK darum gekämpft hat. Jetzt hatte man den Salat, dank so unfassbar unfähiger Typen wie Seehofer & Maas. Aber wenigstens sind die Christen bei der CDU so ehrlich und machen jetzt mit dem eigenen Versagen nicht noch Wahlkampf...


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2021)

Wenn ich richtig liege, hört der Seehofer eh nach der Wahl auf. Von daher -- einer ist schon weg.
Und der Heiko Maas ist bei einer nächsten Regierungskoalition -- sofern die SPD daran beteiligt ist -- sowieso nicht mehr tragbar. 
Mal sehen, ob die Sozen den Martin Schulz noch mal wieder ausgraben.
Wen? Ja, genau.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

> Ein Mann soll eine 58-Jährige in einer Berliner Grünanlage durch Messerstiche in den Hals lebensgefährlich verletzt haben. Am Samstagmittag habe der 29-Jährige die Landschaftsgärtnerin in Wilmersdorf angesprochen, weil er sich mutmaßlich daran störte, dass sie als Frau arbeitete, wie die Polizei am Sonntag mitteilte. Dann soll er ihr plötzlich mit einem Messer mehrfach in den Hals gestochen haben. Er attackierte den Angaben zufolge auch einen zur Hilfe eilenden 66 Jahre alten Passanten mit dem Messer und verletzte ihn schwer.


Quelle: 29-Jähriger verletzt Frau durch Messerstiche in Hals lebensgefährlich

Das Frauen nicht arbeiten dürfen? Das kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## Sparanus (5. September 2021)

Wie ist der Typ jemals einkaufen gegangen ohne jemanden zu töten


----------



## Amigo (6. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Evakuierungsflüge: 20 "sicherheitsrelevante Fälle" eingereist
> 
> Unter den Personen soll laut "Bildzeitung" auch ein Kinderschänder sein. Gefundenes Fressen für die AfD.


Aber du hast GMX verlinkt?
_*"Eingereist sind neben Straftätern auch mehrere Menschen, deren Namen schon im Terrorismusabwehrzentrum aufgetaucht waren."*_
Wieso muss man nun die Bild und die AFD bashen? Sollte das Thema nicht alle Parteien interessieren? Traurig... 


RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: 29-Jähriger verletzt Frau durch Messerstiche in Hals lebensgefährlich
> 
> Das Frauen nicht arbeiten dürfen? Das kommt mir bekannt vor.


Denkst du an die Nazis oder die Islamisten? Vermutlich meinst du beide, willst es nur nicht aussprechen? 

@Treshold: Sry für damals...


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2021)

Amigo schrieb:


> Aber du hast GMX verlinkt?
> _*"Eingereist sind neben Straftätern auch mehrere Menschen, deren Namen schon im Terrorismusabwehrzentrum aufgetaucht waren."*_
> Wieso muss man nun die Bild und die AFD bashen? Sollte das Thema nicht alle Parteien interessieren? Traurig...


Sicher sollte das Thema aller Parteien sein. Aber man darf es auch nicht für populistische Hetze mißbrauchen.



Amigo schrieb:


> Denkst du an die Nazis oder die Islamisten? Vermutlich meinst du beide, willst es nur nicht aussprechen?


Durften Frauen unter den Nazis nicht arbeiten? Das wäre mir neu.
Das sollte eine Anspielung auf die Ideologie der Taliban/Islamisten sein.


----------



## seahawk (7. September 2021)

Wir wissen nicht was die Hintergründe sind. Femizide sind ein Problem, dass vor allem von Männern ausgeht - die Religion ist egal.


----------



## Amigo (7. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sicher sollte das Thema aller Parteien sein. *Aber man darf es auch nicht für populistische Hetze mißbrauchen.*
> 
> 
> Durften Frauen unter den Nazis nicht arbeiten? Das wäre mir neu.
> Das sollte eine Anspielung auf die Ideologie der Taliban/Islamisten sein.


Witzig, wie deine beiden Posting im direkten Kontrast stehen... merkst hoffentlich selbst? 

@seahawk: Grundlegende Zustimmung, Religion selbst ist nicht das Problem... und wenn, dann eher wie sie ausgelegt und gelebt wird.


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2021)

Amigo schrieb:


> Witzig, wie deine beiden Posting im direkten Kontrast stehen... merkst hoffentlich selbst?


Wieso? Habe ich populistische Hetze betrieben? Habe ich hier geschrieben das alle afghanischen Flüchtlinge so sind und man vor ihnen deswegen aufpassen muß? Das die Taliban früher Frauen nicht arbeiten lassen haben ist ja nichts neues. Außerdem habe ich "Islamisten" geschrieben und nicht "Islam". Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich auch gar nicht was du von mir willst.


----------



## Mahoy (7. September 2021)

Unter 3.849 evakuierten Afghanen waren 20 sicherheitsrelevante Fälle. Anteilig ein halbes Prozent, das sich in einer extrem angespannten und unübersichtlichen Ausnahmesituation mit durchgemogelt hat.

Deswegen ist der bundesweite Ausnahmezustand auszurufen.
Alle Frauen und Töchter sind in Schutzhaft zu nehmen und/oder dürfen sich in der Öffentlichkeit zu ihrer eigenen Sicherheit nur noch vollverschleiert und/oder in Begleitung männlicher Familienangehöriger bewegen, die einen Knüppel dabei haben müssen, dessen Mindestabmessungen und -gewichtung Annex A zu entnehmen sind.
Ferner ist zur Vermeidung von Terrorakten die Polizeipräsenz in allen deutschen Städten um wenigstens 200% zu erhöhen. Da die Polizeikräfte dazu aller Voraussicht nach nicht ausreichen werden, sind treudeutsche Bürgerwehren einzuspannen und mit polizeiähnlichen Vollmachten auszustatten. 
In diesem Zuge ist Bernd Höckler als Reichskanzler zu ernennen, um der Situation grundsätzlich Herr zu werden.

Wer Sarkasmus mit Spuren von Zynismus findet, hat diese bei der nächsten Polizeidienststelle oder dem nächstgelegenen AfD-Parteibüro abzugeben.


----------



## FetterKasten (7. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir wissen nicht was die Hintergründe sind. Femizide sind ein Problem, dass vor allem von Männern ausgeht - die Religion ist egal.


Das ist ja mal ne populistische Hetze allgemein gegen Männer.  
Hier geht es ja nicht allg. um Femizide, sondern das genauere Motiv war, dass er mit einer arbeitenden Frau nicht einverstanden war.
Und das ist sehr wohl im Islam und arabischen Raum weiter verbreitet als hier.

Ansonsten machs doch noch abstrakter: "Lebewesen sind dafür bekannt andere Lebewesen anzugreifen".
Wären dann noch tollere aussagekräftigere News.^^


----------



## Sparanus (7. September 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Und das ist sehr wohl im Islam und arabischen Raum weiter verbreitet als hier.


Wenn man den Wünschen der AfD folgt kommt das auch hier her:
Also der Kubischek (Vordenker für die AfD) lässt sich ja von seiner Frau auch extra mit Nachnamen ansprechen


----------



## seahawk (8. September 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ne populistische Hetze allgemein gegen Männer.
> Hier geht es ja nicht allg. um Femizide, sondern das genauere Motiv war, dass er mit einer arbeitenden Frau nicht einverstanden war.
> Und das ist sehr wohl im Islam und arabischen Raum weiter verbreitet als hier.
> 
> ...


Es ist nicht zu bestreiten, dass Männer die größte Gefahr für Frauen sind.


----------



## Eckism (8. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es ist nicht zu bestreiten, dass Männer die größte Gefahr für Frauen sind.


Die größte Gefahr für Frauen ist wohl eher die Zeit...die Zeit hat noch kein Mädel überlebt.^^


----------



## Mahoy (8. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die größte Gefahr für Frauen ist wohl eher die Zeit...die Zeit hat noch kein Mädel überlebt.^^


Die Zeit ist allerdings eine identische Gefahr für _alle gleichermaßen_, nicht nur für die Mädels.


----------



## Eckism (8. September 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Zeit ist allerdings eine identische Gefahr für _alle gleichermaßen_, nicht nur für die Mädels.


Seahawk ist doch dieses genderneutral...da sollten nicht mehr zwischen Mädels ung Jungs unterscheiden.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

Die Taliban haben wort-wörtlich wieder zugeschlagen: Journalisten bezeugen Taliban-Gewalt – und zeigen ihre Wunden
Von woanders wird von Gewalt gegen Frauen berichtet. Und Exekutionen.
Auf die Taliban-Versprechen kann man eben nicht viel geben.
Eigentlich dürften die auch keinen Cent von anderen Ländern bekommen.
Aber dann verhungert nachher noch das Volk.


----------



## compisucher (10. September 2021)

Jaaa, alles Obermist...

Aber noch mal zurück zum Anfang.
Es war ja nicht der CIA, der das WTC zum Einsturz brachte.

Es waren Terroristen der  AlKaida und die Badeschlappengewaltherrscher Taliban gewährten denen Gastfreundschaft und verweigerten sich der Auslieferung von Bin-Obervollkoffer-Laden.

Wir reden hier von einer überaus verwerflichen "Überlegenheitsideologie", deren Gedankenausprägung mindestens ebenso desaströs als der "Drang nach Osten" von Superoberidiot Gröfaz ist, nur eben religiös motiviert.

DAS ist die Grundlage aller Überlegungen für jegliches weiteres Handeln mit Taliban, IS und Co.

Mit dem heutigen Wissen die ketzerischen Frage:
Hätte man nicht mit aller Macht Gröfaz und  Co. nicht schon 1933  den Garaus machen sollen?
99% werden mir wohl nickend zustimmen.

Und nun?

Wir wollen allen ernstes mit Terroristen verhandeln, reden, gar anerkennen, die den Weltfrieden gefährden ?
(Ok, den es ja auch noch nicht gibt).

Der Preis um das Schicksal der Afghanen ist hoch, der Preis wird viel höher, wenn sich diese verquere Gedankenwelt von Steinzeitterroristen über den ganzen Planeten ausbreitet.

Mit Terroristen reden man nicht, man bringt sie idealer Weise zur Strecke, in den Knast oder sonstwohin.
Venus wäre nett, gewohntes Wüstenklima, gut der Luftdruck ist etwas hoch...


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

Tja, normalerweise sollte man nicht mit Terroristen verhandeln.
Aber: Afghanistan hat leider keine andere Regierung mehr ausser den Taliban.
Da bleibt den anderen Staaten wohl nichts anderes übrig. Auch aus Rücksicht auf das afghanischen Volk.
Verhandeln ja, anerkennen natürlich nicht.


----------



## compisucher (10. September 2021)

Nun, da bin ich dann eben der Hardliner.
Begründung:
1. Die ehem. "demokratische" Regierung Afghanistans war nichts anderes als ein korrupter Haufen.
All die Mrd. sind eher auf Privatkonten geflossen, als zum Volk.
2. Die aufgebaute Armee hat aus meiner Sicht schlichtweg Fahnenflucht ergriffen, Gründe vielfältig bis zu Tatsache dass die unter 1 erwähnten weder Sold noch Mampf noch Mun. lieferten.
3.  Es ist aus der Ferne schwer einzuschätzen, wie die Grundeinstellung der überwiegenden Bevölkerung zu den Taliban ist. Da 80% auf dem Land leben und wir eher eine Spiegelung der Verhältnisse in den Städten haben, stelle ich die These auf: Die Meisten wollen keine "demokratische" Struktur und in gehabter korrupter Form schon 2x nicht.
4. 100.000tausende fliehen, zunächst mal verständlich. Aber warum nicht die Frauen und Kinder? Ganz offiziell statistisch belegt sind es knappe 90% Männer zw. 16 (?) und 40. 
Warum zur Hölle, wenn denen die Taliban nicht gefallen, kneifen die nicht die A. Backen zusammen, schnappen sich die Kalaschnikow (an denen mangelt es in dem Land ja wahrlich nicht) und machen den Badelatschensteinzeitterroristen ein für alle mal den Garaus? 
Versteh ich nicht.

Somit in gewisser Weise "selbst Schuld", völlig unabhängig, dass sich die westliche Wertegemeinschaft (nicht die eingesetzten Soldaten!) mit ihren "tralala alle haben sich lieb Kurs" völlig vergallopiert haben.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> 4. 100.000tausende fliehen, zunächst mal verständlich. Aber warum nicht die Frauen und Kinder? Ganz offiziell statistisch belegt sind es knappe 90% Männer zw. 16 (?) und 40.


Ähnlich wie in Syrien. Genannte Gründe dafür waren u.a. sie wollen ihren Frauen und Kindern den schweren und gefährlichen Fluchtweg nicht zumuten. Andere plausible Erklärungen gab es da für mich nicht.


compisucher schrieb:


> Warum zur Hölle, wenn denen die Taliban nicht gefallen, kneifen die nicht die A. Backen zusammen, schnappen sich die Kalaschnikow (an denen mangelt es in dem Land ja wahrlich nicht) und machen den Badelatschensteinzeitterroristen ein für alle mal den Garaus?
> Versteh ich nicht.


Vielleicht einfach zuviel Angst.


compisucher schrieb:


> Somit in gewisser Weise "selbst Schuld", völlig unabhängig, dass sich die westliche Wertegemeinschaft (nicht die eingesetzten Soldaten!) mit ihren "tralala alle haben sich lieb Kurs" völlig vergallopiert haben.


Tja, trotzdem muß man jetzt mit denen verhandeln.


----------



## compisucher (10. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ähnlich wie in Syrien. Genannte Gründe dafür waren u.a. sie wollen ihren Frauen und Kindern den schweren und gefährlichen Fluchtweg nicht zumuten. Andere plausible Erklärungen gab es da für mich nicht.


Die eigenen Frauen , Töchter und Kinder bei notorischen Kinderschändern, Zwangsverheiratern, Sexsklaventum und 
Schule-in-die-Luftprengern zurück lassen?
Come on...
Wenn bei mir diese islamistischen Langbartaffen vor der Tür stehen würden, käme erst Nr. 2.001 in den Windfang.
Die restlichen 2.000 könnte irgendwer in Leichensäcken abholen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Vielleicht einfach zuviel Angst.


Vor was?


RyzA schrieb:


> Tja, trotzdem muß man jetzt mit denen verhandeln.


Über was?
Der Staat ist bankrott, sie haben eigentlich nur Waffen uns sonst nix.
Die können nicht ihre eigene Bevölkerung zu Tode schikanieren, widerspricht ja deren religiöser Grundlage.
In dem Augenblick, in dem sie den ersten Gläubigen männlichen Moslem töten, weil er gemäß dem Koran die "gleichberechtigte Meinung unter Gleichen" auf eine Demo äußert, bricht ihr komplettes Ideologisches Kartenhaus zusammen.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Vor was?


Vielleicht nicht gleich erschossen zu werden, sondern danach in Gefangenschaft und Folter zu geraten.


compisucher schrieb:


> Über was?
> Der Staat ist bankrott, sie haben eigentlich nur Waffen uns sonst nix.


Es gibt leider keine andere afghanische Regierung mehr.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die können nicht ihre eigene Bevölkerung zu Tode schikanieren, widerspricht ja deren religiöser Grundlage.


Im Koran steht auch nicht, dass man andere Menschen mißhandeln und töten soll. Auch werden dort Andersgläubige toleriert. Aber das ist den Islamisten egal. Die legen den Koran anders als "Scharia" aus.


compisucher schrieb:


> In dem Augenblick, in dem sie den ersten Gläubigen männlichen Moslem töten, weil er gemäß dem Koran die "gleichberechtigte Meinung unter Gleichen" auf eine Demo äußert, bricht ihr komplettes Ideologisches Kartenhaus zusammen.


Sollten sich solche Vorfälle häufen, würde es bestimmt irgendwann einen Bürgerkrieg geben. Dann vielleicht auch eine Revolution.


----------



## compisucher (10. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sollten sich solche Vorfälle häufen, würde es bestimmt irgendwann einen Bürgerkrieg geben. Dann vielleicht auch eine Revolution.


Auf den Punkt wollte ich hinaus.
ERFOLGREICHE Systemänderungen passieren nur durch eigene Kraft.
Da müssen die durch, wenn sie es denn wollen.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tja, trotzdem muß man jetzt mit denen verhandeln.


Würde ich nicht machen. Ansonsten macht das dann jeder. Ein volk in Geiselhaft nehmen und die Staatengemeinschaft erpressen.
Wenn die Taliban meinen, dass sie das Land jetzt kontrollieren, sollen sie sich mal anstrengen und die Bevölkerung versorgen.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn die Taliban meinen, dass sie das Land jetzt kontrollieren, sollen sie sich mal anstrengen und die Bevölkerung versorgen.


Wie gesagt hat Afghanistan keine andere Regierung mehr.
Und welche Einnahmen haben die Taliban denn sonst? Drogengeschäfte und Spenden.
Ob das alles reicht um das Volk zu versorgen und die Infrastruktur aufrecht zu erhalten bezweifel ich.
Wenn man denen komplett den Geldhahn zudreht, bestraft man auch indirekt das afghanische Volk.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie gesagt hat Afghanistan keine andere Regierung mehr.
> Und welche Einnahmen haben die Taliban denn sonst? Drogengeschäfte und Spenden.
> Ob das alles reicht um das Volk zu versorgen und die Infrastruktur aufrecht zu erhalten bezweifel ich.


Und wieso sollte das jetzt unser Problem sein?
Die Taliban hätten ja ganz normal auftreten und sich zur Wahl stellen können.
Haben sie aber nicht. Sie haben die alten Kräfte eingesetzt. Also die Typen, die schon vor 20 Jahren alle unterdrückt haben. Die ändern sich nicht. Daher jeden Kontakt abbrechen. Mit Spezialeinheiten kann man die Leute, die man noch rausholen will, rausholen. Und wenn sich wieder Terroristen einnisten sollten, fliegt man Luftangriffe und fertig.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte das jetzt unser Problem sein?


Spätestens dann, wenn große Flüchtlingsströme aus Afghanistan, nach Europa und speziell Deutschland wollen, werden wir es merken. Dann ist das unser Problem.


Threshold schrieb:


> Die Taliban hätten ja ganz normal auftreten und sich zur Wahl stellen können.
> Haben sie aber nicht.


Nochmal: es gibt keine andere afghanische Regierung als Alternative.


Threshold schrieb:


> Sie haben die alten Kräfte eingesetzt. Also die Typen, die schon vor 20 Jahren alle unterdrückt haben. Die ändern sich nicht. Daher jeden Kontakt abbrechen. Mit Spezialeinheiten kann man die Leute, die man noch rausholen will, rausholen. Und wenn sich wieder Terroristen einnisten sollten, fliegt man Luftangriffe und fertig.


Es geht nicht darum um alle Ortshelfer daraus zu holen, sondern um den Großteil des afghanischen Volkes, welcher noch in dem Land verbleibt.
Wenn man den Geldhahn komplett zudreht, werden große Flüchtlingsströme möglicherweise wieder in Bewegung gesetzt. Ähnlich wie aus Syrien.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Spätestens dann, wenn große Flüchtlingsströme aus Afghanistan, nach Europa und speziell Deutschland wollen, werden wir es merken. Dann ist das unser Problem.


Aha, 2015 darf sich nicht wiederholen?
Hatten die Taliban nicht gesagt, dass sie verhindern wollen, dass die Leute flüchten?
Was denkst du, hat unser spitzen Außenminister in der Region gemacht?


RyzA schrieb:


> Nochmal: es gibt keine andere afghanische Regierung als Alternative.


Und das ist jetzt unser Problem, weil?
Wie gesagt, sich zur Wahl aufstellen, sich wählen lassen und dann ganz normal regieren. Funktioniert in vielen Ländern.


RyzA schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum um alle Ortshelfer daraus zu holen, sondern um den Großteil des afghanischen Volkes, welcher noch in dem Land verbleibt.
> Wenn man den Geldhahn komplett zudreht, werden große Flüchtlingsströme möglicherweise wieder in Bewegung gesetzt. Ähnlich wie aus Syrien.


Die umliegenden Ländern werden das verhindern, schließlich werden sie von Europa dafür bezahlt.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aha, 2015 darf sich nicht wiederholen?


Nicht wirklich. Oder findest du das gut? Zumal immer noch viele Flüchtlinge in menschenunwürdigen Lagern in Griechenland festsitzen. Außerdem sollte Flüchtlinge innerhalb der EU gerechter verteilt werden.
Aber da tut sich seitens der EU nicht viel.


Threshold schrieb:


> Hatten die Taliban nicht gesagt, dass sie verhindern wollen, dass die Leute flüchten?


Naja, was die Taliban sagen da kann man gar nichts drauf geben.


Threshold schrieb:


> Was denkst du, hat unser spitzen Außenminister in der Region gemacht?


Ich glaube nicht so viel.


Threshold schrieb:


> Und das ist jetzt unser Problem, weil?
> Wie gesagt, sich zur Wahl aufstellen, sich wählen lassen und dann ganz normal regieren. Funktioniert in vielen Ländern.


Die Taliban werden keine Opposition dulden. Dann brauchen die sich auch nicht wählen lassen. Alles andere wäre Betrug am afghanischen Volk.


Threshold schrieb:


> Die umliegenden Ländern werden das verhindern, schließlich werden sie von Europa dafür bezahlt.


Und da kann man sich immer drauf verlassen?


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Oder findest du das gut? Zumal immer noch viele Flüchtlinge in menschenunwürdigen Lagern in Griechenland festsitzen. Außerdem sollte Flüchtlinge innerhalb der EU gerechter verteilt werden.
> Aber da tut sich seitens der EU nicht viel.


Das ist ja das Problem. Die EU ist nicht daran interessiert, dass sich da was ändert. Die zahlen und andere kümmern sich darum, dass die Flüchtlingsströme abebben. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, was die Taliban sagen da kann man gar nichts drauf geben.


Das wissen wir, die ändern sich nicht. Müssen sie auch nicht. Sie hatten Geduld, haben hier und da ein paar Anschläge verübt und jetzt haben sie das Land wieder übernommen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Die Taliban werden keine Opposition dulden. Dann brauchen die sich auch nicht wählen lassen.


Tja, das ist aber nicht unser Problem. Dass die afghanische Regierung -- wer auch immer das in den letzten 20 Jahren war -- sich die Taschen gefüllt und Vetternwirtschaft betrieben hat, unterscheidet sich ja nicht wirklich von der Vetternwirtschaft und dem Taschen füllen im EU Parlament bzw. deutschen Bundestag.
Von daher war das klar, dass das passieren wird. Und warum sollte die afghanische Armee den Kopf hinhalten, wenn die Führer des Landes mit den gefüllten Geldkoffern das Land verlassen?
Und wieso sollte die US Armee, die Bundeswehr oder auch immer, den Kopf hinhalten, wenn das nicht mal die Einheimischen machen?
Das Land ist gescheitert. Somalia ist das gleiche, da interessiert sich auch keiner mehr für.
Im Jemen sieht es aktuell nicht anders aus. Nur berichtet da niemand drüber, weil dort keine westlichen Truppen involviert sind. 
Wenn die Bevölkerung keine Lust auf die Taliban haben, sollen sie sich die Waffen schnappen und sie bekämpfen. Aber auch das passiert nicht. Eher das Gegenteil. Viele Afghanen freuen sich über die Taliban und die Verlierer sind die Frauen und Mädchen.
Sie hatten 20 Jahre lang ihre Chance gehabt. Leider nicht genutzt.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und da kann man sich immer drauf verlassen?


Klappt doch mit der Türkei problemlos, oder?
Und unser Freund Erdogan wird mittelfristig eh große Probleme bekommen. denn auch die Türken haben keine Lust mehr auf Flüchtlinge in ihrem Land.


----------



## Mahoy (10. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nun, da bin ich dann eben der Hardliner.
> Begründung:
> 1. Die ehem. "demokratische" Regierung Afghanistans war nichts anderes als ein korrupter Haufen.
> All die Mrd. sind eher auf Privatkonten geflossen, als zum Volk.


Jain. Sicherlich gab es auch Korruption, und das nicht zu knapp; das Hauptproblem besteht aber darin, dass sich dort niemals eine Regierung geformt hat, die auch nur ansatzweise weiß, wie man ein Land führt. Da wurden einfach einigermaßen akzeptable und akzeptierte Personalien in Ämter gesetzt, deren Hauptaufgabe darin bestand, Gelder zu verteilen, die aus dem Ausland kamen. Dort hat niemand von der Pike auf gelernt, wie man ein Land führt oder verwaltet. Damit waren Fehlentscheidungen und Misswirtschaft vorprogrammiert.

Und das hauptsächlich deshalb, weil dort unbedingt eine Regierung nach westlichen Muster aus dem Boden gestampft werden musste, was angesichts der Vorgeschichte und Bedingungen bereits im Ansatz wenig sinnvoll ist und dann auch noch schlecht durchgeführt wurde.
Klüger wäre es gewesen, eine Art Räte-Regierung einzurichten, in der alle Regionalfürsten und/oder Stammesführer (bzw. deren Gesandte) vertreten sind. Das hätte zwischendurch sicherlich auch etwas Gerangel gegeben, aber die hätten die nach Schlüssel zugeteilten Geldmittel in ihrem Revier punktgenau eingesetzt und eigene lokale Ordnungskräfte aufgestellt, die _garantiert_ nicht den Schwanz einziehen. Und wer viel Geld es über das Notwendigste hinaus gibt, hätte man danach ausgerichtet, wie weit der Reformierungswille vor Ort geht.



compisucher schrieb:


> 3.  Es ist aus der Ferne schwer einzuschätzen, wie die Grundeinstellung der überwiegenden Bevölkerung zu den Taliban ist. Da 80% auf dem Land leben und wir eher eine Spiegelung der Verhältnisse in den Städten haben, stelle ich die These auf: Die Meisten wollen keine "demokratische" Struktur und in gehabter korrupter Form schon 2x nicht.


Die Meisten wollen da erst einmal irgend eine Struktur, die grundlegend funktioniert. Wer die liefert und wie diese in ideologischen Details aussieht, ist weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung erst einmal komplett egal. Versprechen kann jeder machen, und wer sie dann einhält, wird man sehen. Afghanen machen sich da keine Illusionen, aber
hätte man ihnen eine funktionierende demokratische Struktur vorgesetzt, hätten sie diese auch ganz pragmatisch angenommen.



compisucher schrieb:


> 4. 100.000tausende fliehen, zunächst mal verständlich. Aber warum nicht die Frauen und Kinder? Ganz offiziell statistisch belegt sind es knappe 90% Männer zw. 16 (?) und 40.
> Warum zur Hölle, wenn denen die Taliban nicht gefallen, kneifen die nicht die A. Backen zusammen, schnappen sich die Kalaschnikow (an denen mangelt es in dem Land ja wahrlich nicht) und machen den Badelatschensteinzeitterroristen ein für alle mal den Garaus?


Und damit sind wir schon beim nächsten Kapitel eines - Verzeihung - gründlich verkackten Nation-Buildings.

Die älteren Männer, die da fliehen, sind diejenigen, die sich damals schon mit den Taliban angelegt haben und sich lieber nicht auf deren Vergebung verlassen wollen. Die jüngeren sind während der Besatzungszeit aufgewachsen, und zwar in einer quasi "künstlich" zivilen Umgebung. Kurz gesagt, die sind in relativem Frieden aufgewachsen und wer sich eine Kämpfer-Karriere vorstellen konnte, ist in die Afghanische Armee eingetreten, um in dieser Trümmertruppe gründlich davon geheilt zu werden.  Von denen fühlt sich und ist auch tatsächlich niemand in der Lage, gegen Taliban anzutreten, die sich Zeit ihres Lebens im Kampfzustand befinden und entsprechend trainiert und geprägt sind.

Warum bei der Flucht Frauen und Kinder häufig zurückbleiben, kann ich auch weitestgehend erklären:
Die Strapazen der Flucht sind für Frauen und Kinder oftmals schlichtweg nicht zumutbar. Frauen und Kinder können beispielsweise eher schlecht über Mauern und Zäune klettern und quer übereinander in ein Flugzeug klettern -  geschweige denn selbiges unter Umständen sogar überleben.
Und obwohl sie in miserablen Bedingungen zurückbleiben, sind sie dennoch geringeren persönlichen Risiken ausgesetzt als Männer, so lange sie sich an zugegebenermaßen äußerst unbequeme Regeln halten. Aber sie werden zumindest nicht aus Rache getötet oder gefoltert bzw. in den Dienst gepresst.

Des weiteren sind Afghanen nicht blöd. Sie wissen, dass sie am Ziel ihrer Flucht am ehesten Druck machen  können, dass die dortigen Regierungen mit den Taliban über den Nachzug der Familien verhandeln. Insbesondere deshalb, weil die Taliban schon so genug wirtschaftliche Sorgen haben und nicht auch noch Familien durchfüttern können, bei denen die einzigen Personen fehlen, die nach den Vorstellungen der Taliban Wirtschaftsleistung erbringen können. Hingegen können sie dafür, dass sie die Familien "gnädigerweise" nachziehen lassen, ein Entgegenkommen des Auslands erwarten.

Das alles sieht aus unserer Perspektive oftmals unmenschlich und unwürdig aus, aber wir erleben ja auch nicht selbst so eine Ausnahmesituation. In einer solchen geht Pragmatismus über alles und die Familien teilen sich die Risiken des Zurückbleibens und die Risiken der Flucht jeweils nach dem, was situativ und den jeweiligen Familienmitgliedern physisch möglich ist. Auch in Kabul sind Männer zurückgeblieben, damit es ihre Frauen und Kinder aufs Flugfeld schaffen - sofern das in diesen Momenten eine praktikable Option war. Allzu oft ist sie das nicht, und dann wird eben das gemacht, was geht. Beim Überleben gibt es keine B-Note für formschönen Stil.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, das ist aber nicht unser Problem. Dass die afghanische Regierung -- wer auch immer das in den letzten 20 Jahren war -- sich die Taschen gefüllt und Vetternwirtschaft betrieben hat, unterscheidet sich ja nicht wirklich von der Vetternwirtschaft und dem Taschen füllen im EU Parlament bzw. deutschen Bundestag.
> Von daher war das klar, dass das passieren wird. Und warum sollte die afghanische Armee den Kopf hinhalten, wenn die Führer des Landes mit den gefüllten Geldkoffern das Land verlassen?


Das die alte afghanische Regierung daran die Hauptschuld hat streite ich ja nicht ab.


Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte die US Armee, die Bundeswehr oder auch immer, den Kopf hinhalten, wenn das nicht mal die Einheimischen machen?


Es ist richtig das sie abgezogen sind.


Threshold schrieb:


> Das Land ist gescheitert. Somalia ist das gleiche, da interessiert sich auch keiner mehr für.
> Im Jemen sieht es aktuell nicht anders aus. Nur berichtet da niemand drüber, weil dort keine westlichen Truppen involviert sind.


Ja leider schaut man dort die ganze Zeit weg. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn die Bevölkerung keine Lust auf die Taliban haben, sollen sie sich die Waffen schnappen und sie bekämpfen. Aber auch das passiert nicht. Eher das Gegenteil. Viele Afghanen freuen sich über die Taliban und die Verlierer sind die Frauen und Mädchen.
> Sie hatten 20 Jahre lang ihre Chance gehabt. Leider nicht genutzt.


Naja, vielleicht lehnen sie sich ja doch irgendwann gegen die Taliban auf. Aber dann wird es auch zu Massenfluchten kommen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Klappt doch mit der Türkei problemlos, oder?
> Und unser Freund Erdogan wird mittelfristig eh große Probleme bekommen. denn auch die Türken haben keine Lust mehr auf Flüchtlinge in ihrem Land.


Eben. Deswegen sollten wir hier wachsamer sein und genau überlegen was wir aussenpolitisch tun.


----------



## Amigo (10. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieso? Habe ich populistische Hetze betrieben? Habe ich hier geschrieben das alle afghanischen Flüchtlinge so sind und man vor ihnen deswegen aufpassen muß? Das die Taliban früher Frauen nicht arbeiten lassen haben ist ja nichts neues. Außerdem habe ich "Islamisten" geschrieben und nicht "Islam". Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich auch gar nicht was du von mir willst.


Du merkst gar nicht wie du selbst vom Populismus bereits vereinnahmt bist, (wie fast alle hier scheinbar)... aber schön gegen Bild und AFD bashen, (die ich selbst auch nicht mag) auch wenn es fehlt am Platz war, darauf wollte ich hinaus.. 

 Die Taliban selbst stehen scheinbar nicht so auf Realsatire:


			https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Tiktok-Star+Khasha+Zwan
		


Sehr traurig alles...


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

Amigo schrieb:


> Du merkst gar nicht wie du selbst vom Populismus bereits vereinnahmt bist, (wie fast alle hier scheinbar)... aber schön gegen Bild und AFD bashen, (die ich selbst auch nicht mag) auch wenn es fehlt am Platz war, darauf wollte ich hinaus..


Aha und woran machst du das fest?
Du kommst hier rein in den Thread verdrehst einen die Worte und polterst komisch rum.
Deine Position/Meinung kann man gar nicht einordnen irgendwie. Weil wirklich sinnvolles, ausser Vorwürfen, habe ich von dir zum Thema noch nicht gelesen.


----------



## Amigo (10. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aha und woran machst du das fest?
> Du kommst hier rein in den Thread verdrehst einen die Worte und polterst komisch rum.
> Deine Position/Meinung kann man gar nicht einordnen irgendwie. Weil wirklich sinnvolles, ausser Vorwürfen, habe ich von dir zum Thema noch nicht gelesen.


Selbstreflektion ist was tolles, du musst nur wollen!  Bye...


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

Amigo schrieb:


> Selbstreflektion ist was tolles, du musst nur wollen!  Bye...


Da du keine Beispiele nennen kannst/willst und auch nichts zum Thema beizutragen hast: bye! (hoffentlich dann auch für immer hier im Thread)


----------



## Amigo (10. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da du keine Beispiele nennen kannst/willst und auch nichts zum Thema beizutragen hast: bye! (hoffentlich dann auch für immer hier im Thread)


Du selbst hast genug Beispiele gegeben, dein Kleinhirn verbietet dir aber scheinbar die Erkenntnis... goldig! 
Ich bin mir meiner Brainfarts übrigens bewusst... :p


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

Amigo schrieb:


> Du selbst hast genug Beispiele gegeben, dein Kleinhirn verbietet dir aber scheinbar die Erkenntnis... goldig!


Ich bin stets bemüht sachlich und differenziert zu argumentieren. Das klappt natürlich nicht immer. 



Amigo schrieb:


> Ich bin mir meiner Brainfarts übrigens bewusst... :p


Wohl mehr Fart als Brain.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2021)

Vielleicht nochmal zur Auffrischung warum die BW in Afghanistan war.








						Dokumentarfilm im Ersten: Deutschland 9/11
					

September 2001: Mit Entsetzen erfahren die Deutschen von den Terroranschlägen in New York. Vor den Augen der Weltöffentlichkeit stürzen entführte Passagierflugzeuge in die Türme des World Trade Centers, tausende Menschen sterben. "Deutschland 9/11" von Jan Peter und Daniel Remsperger betrachtet...




					www.ardmediathek.de


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2021)

Warum die BW zumindest die ersten 10 Jahre dort war.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2021)

Rechtsextremisten feiern ja teilweise die Taliban



> "Homoparaden haben Sendepause"​Ein bekannter Aktivist der rechtsextremen "Identitären Bewegung" aus Österreich schrieb auf Twitter, der "Sieg der Taliban in Afghanistan bedeutet eine krachende Niederlage für den Globalismus". Und weiter: "Dragqueens, Homoparaden und Menschenrechtsideologie haben dort Sendepause." Es werde Zeit, so der Rechtsradikale, "dass auch Europa sich aus seinem Zustand als amerikanischer Kolonie befreit!"
> 
> Der Aktivist der "Identitären" postete Anfang September zudem die Aussage einer Frau, die nach eigenen Angaben in Afghanistan das erste Projekt für Gender-Studien aufgebaut hatte. "Ein klarer Fall von Verbrechen gegen die Menschheit - liefert sie an die Taliban aus!", schreibt der Aktivist dazu.



dazu ein Wissenschaftler



> "Ambivalentes Verhältnis"​"Das Verhältnis der extremen Rechten zu Islamisten wie den Taliban ist ambivalent", erklärt Prof. Dr. Matthias Quent. Der Direktor des Instituts für Demokratie und Zivilgesellschaft Jena sagt im Gespräch mit _tagesschau.de_: Sowohl die "extreme Rechte als auch Islamisten sehen den Hauptfeind im westlichen Liberalismus, der aus ihrer Sicht verantwortlich ist für Globalisierung, Multikulturalismus, Materialismus, Dekadenz und Niedergang und den Verlust von Werten, Kultur, Glauben, Autorität sowie der männlichen Herrschaft".
> 
> Beide Ideologien enthielten zudem "faschistoide, autoritäre, antisemitische und frauenfeindliche Elemente und berufen sich auf historische Mythen und Verschwörungserzählungen". Außerdem, so Quent weiter, "respektieren oder bewundern Rechtsextreme die Aufopferung und die ideologische Konsequenz des radikalen Islamismus".
> 
> Doch "vordergründig wird von rechts außen nicht nur der radikale Islamismus, sondern der Islam pauschal als existentielle Bedrohung konstruiert, gegen den man sich entschieden verteidigen müsste", sagt Quent. "Der Sieg der Taliban wird einerseits als Vorbild für völkische, selbsternannte Befreiungsbewegungen diskutiert, anderseits als Instrument, um Angst zu schüren und für den vermeintlichen Widerstand zu mobilisieren."


Quelle: Rechtsextreme feiern Taliban "Revolte gegen die moderne Welt"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du es auf die selbe/gleiche Ausgangsbasis beziehst, ist das schon richtig, aber bei z.B. Automobilen gibt es da doch sehr große Unterschiede, auch durch den CW Wert.



Der cW-wert ist vollkommen unabhängig von der gewählten Antriebstechnik. Wie man strömungsgünstige Autos auch in Großserie baut, wissen wir seit 30-40 Jahren (in kleinem Maßstab WEITAUS länger), aber abgesehen von Tesla und ein paar japanischen Hybriden wird dieses Wissen seit den späten 90ern kaum noch angewandt. Im Gegenteil, je prolliger und brutaler desto besser ist seit langem Maß der Dinge. Und das gilt für Batterieautos genauso, guck dir die Etron-Front an. Und beim gesamten Luftwiderstand, also cW*A sind Batterieautos sogar prinzipiell im Nachteil, weil die schweren und empfindlichen Batterien (bei nenneswerter Reichweite) meist nur als 10-15 cm zusatzlicher Unterboden untergebracht werden können, was die Querschnitt und Stirnfläche vergrößert. (Wenn man nicht eh einen fahrenden Hochsitz will. Aber solange wir über Batterieautos als in-20-Jahren-vielleicht-mal-dem-Klima-etwas-weniger-schadende-Technologie reden, sind SUV eh außen vor.)



> Außerdem sollte man sehr stark berücksichtigen, das diese Technik erst am Anfang steht, während es die Lithium Technik schon deutlich länger gibt.



So wie sich das ließt, lehnt sich ein Großteil der Zellchemie eng an Lithium-Zellen an. Man kann das dort gewonnenne Wissen also direkt einsetzten und fängt nicht wieder von Null an. Entsprechend kleiner werden die noch verbleibenden Fortschritte ausfallen, vielleicht ähnlich wie bei NiMh. Da sind die Zugewinne seit Mitte der 80er bis heute auch überschaubar, weil viel Know-How von einfach von NiCd schon da war. Allerdings brachte NiMh gegenüber NiCd halt für sich einen riesigen Sprung, wärend NaIo gegenüber LiIo als Traktionsbatterie ein minderwertiger, billiger Notnagel ist.




Threshold schrieb:


> Absolut richtig. Der Vorteil ist ja, dass man den Elektrowagen vorne dicht machen kann, da kein Kühler mehr durchströmt werden muss.



Bullshit. Die meisten Batterieautos haben wesentlich größere Kühlergitter als ein Passat B3 und selbst Teslas unterbieten keinen Audi A2. Die Größe der "Kühler" ist allein durch das Design ""vorgegeben"", nicht durch den Kühlbedarf (eine effiziente Durchströmung scheitert eh am Abluftproblem, als Gegenbeispiel seit auf den Elise verwiesen) oft sind Plastikgitter an heutigen Verbrennern sowieso nur blinde Show. Im Vergleich zu den immer breiter/bulliger bauenden, immer höheren Fronten und den allgemein immer größeren Autos ist das aber eher eine kleine Baustelle. Die (geschlossenen!) Luftkästen unter den Scheinwerfern dürften z.B. ein viel größeres aerodynamisches Problem sein, als die Vollformat-Grille von Audi und BMW.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du stellst es drastischer hin als es ist.
> Es ist eher 1 zu 1,5



Also, um die AMS-Zahl zu übernehmen, 1050 kg statt 700 kg für einen 100 kWh-Akku? Immer noch Gift für ein Produkt, das unter Akzeptanzproblemen im Vergleich zu Konkurrenten leidet, deren maßgeblicher Vorteil laut (Nicht-)Kunden in einem 50-kg-Energiespeicher mit spürbar größerer Reichweite liegt.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Zeit ist allerdings eine identische Gefahr für _alle gleichermaßen_, nicht nur für die Mädels.



Mörder mit Y-Chromsom sind eine Gefahr für Opfer mit wie ohne Y-Chromosom. Den Statistiken nach sind Personen ohne Y-Chromsom sogar deutlich sicherer vor denen, während die Zeit überall gleich zuschlägt.




compisucher schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von einer überaus verwerflichen "Überlegenheitsideologie", deren Gedankenausprägung mindestens ebenso desaströs als der "Drang nach Osten" von Superoberidiot Gröfaz ist, nur eben religiös motiviert.
> 
> DAS ist die Grundlage aller Überlegungen für jegliches weiteres Handeln mit Taliban, IS und Co.
> 
> ...



Nun haben wir dem Al-Kaida-GröFaz den Garaus gemacht. Und seinem gesamten Stab dazu. Auch noch 2-3 Nachfolgergenerationen. Und das gleiche haben wir parallel noch beim IS gemacht. Und bei der Taliban. Zufrieden, Story erledigt?

Oder möchtest du stattdessen die Frage stellen "hätte man 1933 jeden Deutschen umbringen sollen, der sich schon einmal zugunsten der NSDAP ausgesprochen hat?"
Selbst 1950 lautete die Antwort darauf "nö, wir berufen stattdessen lieber SS-Männer in höchste politische Ämter und exekutive Positionen"

Das find ich zwar auch nicht prall, aber die Situation in Afghanistan oder das Problem des internationalen Terrorismus auf 2-3 Führungspersonen zu reduzieren ist das geistige Null-Niveau des zweitblödsten US-Prädsidenten der (jüngeren) Geschichte anno 2001.




compisucher schrieb:


> Und welche Einnahmen haben die Taliban denn sonst? Drogengeschäfte und Spenden.
> Ob das alles reicht um das Volk zu versorgen und die Infrastruktur aufrecht zu erhalten bezweifel ich.



Die Taliban selbst treibt Steuern ein und das dem vernehmen nach sogar wirkungsvoller (wenn auch definitiv nicht humaner) als die bisherigen Regierungen. Zumindest blieb, nach Abzug der jeweiligen Korruption, bislang genug für besser arbeitende Institutionen übrig, als sie die vom Westen hofierten Gegner bieten konnten. Dass ist ja einer der Hauptgründe für die vielen Talibansympathisanten: Das islamische Emirat ist einer der am besten funktionierenden Staatsapparate, den es in der Gegend seit dem Sturz der gewählten Kommunisten gegeben hat.

Als Land insgesamt ist Afghanistan aber natürlich von internationalen Hilfslieferungen abhängig, bei geschlossenen Grenzen könnten auch die Taliban nur akuten Mangel verwalten. Und auch wenn das Bevölkerungswachstum der letzten 20-30 Jahre klein genug war, dass eine Rückkehr zur weitestgehenden Nahrungsselbstversorgung (auf sehr niedrigem Niveau) noch denkbar erscheint, fehlt es einfach an eigener Kompetenz im Bereich Medizin sowie jeglicher Grundlage zur wirtschaftlichen Entwicklung. Das große Problem für den Westen: Die Taliban sind seit 30 Jahren in einer ähnlichen Situation und es scheint sie nicht ernsthaft zu stören. Und an weiteren Sanktionen werden erstes werden die Talibangegner sterben.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Jain. Sicherlich gab es auch Korruption, und das nicht zu knapp; das Hauptproblem besteht aber darin, dass sich dort niemals eine Regierung geformt hat, die auch nur ansatzweise weiß, wie man ein Land führt.



Wieso ist das ein anderes Problem? Der Westen hat die Elite eines auf Selbstbereicherung und Machtstrebens aufgebauten Haufens gefördert, der null Ahnung von Staatswesen/Regierung jenseits eines Fürstenstums hat (und ich meine nicht "Liechtenstein 2021", sondern etwas, dass es in Mitteleuropa seit 500-1000 Jahren in der Form nicht mehr gab, weswegen die deutsche Sprache kein nicht-antiquitiertes Wort für dieses Veraltungsniveau bietet), aber jede Menge Ahnung von Korruption. Überraschung: Das Ergebis dieser Strategie war Korruption und kein funktionierendes Staatswesen. Das ist so ähnlich wie EA-Manager zu beauftragen, wenn man ein spannendes, innovatives Spiel haben möchte.



> Klüger wäre es gewesen, eine Art Räte-Regierung einzurichten, in der alle Regionalfürsten und/oder Stammesführer (bzw. deren Gesandte) vertreten sind. Das hätte zwischendurch sicherlich auch etwas Gerangel gegeben, aber die hätten die nach Schlüssel zugeteilten Geldmittel in ihrem Revier punktgenau eingesetzt und eigene lokale Ordnungskräfte aufgestellt, die _garantiert_ nicht den Schwanz einziehen. Und wer viel Geld es über das Notwendigste hinaus gibt, hätte man danach ausgerichtet, wie weit der Reformierungswille vor Ort geht.



Abgesehen davon, dass man in einer ehemaligen sowjetischen Besatzungszone vorsichtig mit "Räte"-Plänen sein sollte, wurden die vom Westen geförderten Köpfe doch eben von der Spitzen der lokalen Stammesstrukturen genommen und es wurden auch deren Koordinantionstrukturen belassen, wenn auch eher als übergeordnetes Gremium denn als Exekutive. Aber eben genau diese Leute, denen man dann viel Geld zur Verfügung gestellt hat, waren demnach eben weder demokratisch noch an westlichen Werten interessiert, noch (abseits der geteilten Ablehnung externer Einmischung) in irgend einer Weise "Afghanen". Sondern eben Lokalfürsten, die ihre eigene Macht und Pfründe ausbauen wollten. Und genau das haben sie gemacht - einschließlich der Option, mit den Taliban zusammenzuarbeiten, sobald die NATO kein Faktor mehr in der Gegend ist.


----------



## Sparanus (18. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also, um die AMS-Zahl zu übernehmen, 1050 kg statt 700 kg für einen 100 kWh-Akku?


Ein 100kWh Akku der im Winter weniger Reichweite verliert als der Li Ion Akku. 
Gleicht sich alles wieder aus und ich hab noch nie gehört, dass jemand BEVs wegen ihrem Gewicht ablehnt. Wirklich noch nie.


----------



## compisucher (18. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nun haben wir dem Al-Kaida-GröFaz den Garaus gemacht. Und seinem gesamten Stab dazu. Auch noch 2-3 Nachfolgergenerationen. Und das gleiche haben wir parallel noch beim IS gemacht. Und bei der Taliban. Zufrieden, Story erledigt?


Die neue Talibanregierung ist quasi das who-is-who der Ex-Taliban-Regierung von Annotobak und mitunter sind da auch noch ein paar nette Terroristenanführer dabei -munkelt man...
Die Story ist dann erledigt, wenn es keine Steinzeitideologie mehr gibt.
Oder glaubst du im Ernst, dass eine Organisation, die sich als Staat Afghanistan selbst sieht und den weltweite Jihad auf der Flagge(!) spazieren trägt irgendwann friedliche Erbsenzähler werden?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oder möchtest du stattdessen die Frage stellen "hätte man 1933 jeden Deutschen umbringen sollen, der sich schon einmal zugunsten der NSDAP ausgesprochen hat?"


Kann mich jetzt spontan nicht erinnern, dass ich so etwas als Intention geschrieben hätte.
Eine suggestive Gegenfrage mit gemutmaßter Voreingenommenheit zum zitierten Text macht die Frage nicht zwangsläufig  besser...
Gefühlt hast du gar nicht verstanden, worum es mir geht.
Die Ideologie ist gefährlich, so gefährlich dass der obige Vergleich durchaus passt.
Viele Staaten haben weg oder nur zugeschaut, als Gröfaz eine Provokation nach der anderen vollzog.
Im Prinzip wurde die damalige Tschecheslowakei einfach inhaliert und nicht mehr als, "na hoffentlich wars das", wurde als Antwort gegeben.
Wehret den Anfängen, heisst es regelmäßig zu dem Thema, ich sehe das durchaus ähnlich mit dem Aktuellen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das find ich zwar auch nicht prall, aber die Situation in Afghanistan oder das Problem des internationalen Terrorismus auf 2-3 Führungspersonen zu reduzieren ist das geistige Null-Niveau des zweitblödsten US-Prädsidenten der (jüngeren) Geschichte anno 2001.


Sei versichert, dass ich die Mechanismen, wie die Taliban wieder erstarkten, eigentlich nie wirklich weg waren, durchaus kenne.
Und natürlich lag es mitunter an dem oberkorrupten Staatsapparat um Karsai herum, der vom Westen hofiert wurde.
Die ach so schönen Bilder von unverhüllten Frauen und freien Studenten trafen in der besten Zeit auf wenige größere Städte zu.
All die Bemühungen, westliche Ideologie einzuführen, war schon gefühlt 2006-2007 gescheitert.
Ich war selbst dort, habe es mit  eigenen Augen gesehen.
Überall Sprengfallen, der eben noch grüßende Bauer sprengt sich in die Luft oder schießt mit einer AK47 um sich.
Die ganze nette Natomission war genau das Gleiche wie die Russen paar Jahre davor - eine ungeliebte Besatzung mit einigen Profiteuren und wenigen Freunden.

Unbedarft davon ist das Ausschalten von Terroranführern ein durchaus probates Mittel, um die Organisation zu schwächen.
Heisst aber natürlich auch nicht, dass damit die Ursachen des Terrors ausgeschaltet werden.

Bin Laden hatte keinen tieferen Grund als Hass auf die USA.
Ihm hatte es schlichtweg nicht genügt, als keine unterstützende Gruppe al-kaida die damaligen Muhaheddin gegen die Russen zu unterstützen.
Er hat die Welt mit Terror so lange überzogen, bis die USA tatsächlich in die Blödsinnsfalle getappt waren und völlig irre und mit idiotischen Gründen den 2. Irakkrieg ausgelöst haben.
Selffullfilling Prophecy - er hatte das, was er stets predigte, der Westen besetzt arabische Länder.
Welcome to the IS und sonstigen Monstrositäten der Welt.

Schade eigentlich, dass Du mich auf geistig minderbemittelt einstufst.
Sollte ich das Gleiche mit Dir machen, nur weil du meine Texte inhaltlich gar nicht erfasen kannst?
Nein, mache ich nicht.
Aber dennoch ein Tipp:
Angelesenes Wickiwissen, verpackt in arrogant angreifenden Texten, erhöhen definitiv nicht die Freundschaft.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bullshit. Die meisten Batterieautos haben wesentlich größere Kühlergitter als ein Passat B3 und selbst Teslas unterbieten keinen Audi A2.


Hä? Die Kühlergitter sind reine Optik, weils nett aussieht und der normale Autofahrer ein Kühlergrill gewohnt ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ein 100kWh Akku der im Winter weniger Reichweite verliert als der Li Ion Akku.
> Gleicht sich alles wieder aus und ich hab noch nie gehört, dass jemand BEVs wegen ihrem Gewicht ablehnt. Wirklich noch nie.



Leute beschweren sich auch nicht darüber, dass Verbrennungsprozesse ineffizient ablaufen oder dass Dämpferkennlinien falsch gewählt sind. Sie beschweren sich über die resultierenden Eigenschaften. Bei überschweren Batterieautos sind das:
- Stärkere Motoren und Leistungselektronik für gleiche Längsdynamik => höhere Preise, höherer Verbrauch/geringere Reichweite
- Breitere Reifen/größere Räder für gleiche Querdynamik und Bremswege => höherer Verbrauch/geringere Reichweite, ggf. leicht reduziertes Platzangebot
- Aufwendigere/größer zu dimensionierende Fahrwerksstrukturen => teurer

"zu teuer" und "nicht genug Reichweite" werden dir sicher schon mal als Kritikpunkt an Batterieautos begegnet sein. Für die Hersteller, die das Problem teilweise ignorieren und auf Trennscheiben durch die Gegend rollen, gibt es alternativ "damit kann man doch nicht fahren".

Wenn die Entwicklung so weiter geht, wird aber auch das abolute Gewicht irgendwann zum Thema. Der EQV kratzt bereits an der 3,5-Tonnen-Grenze, EQS und iX5 würde es mit entsprechend schwererer Akkutechnik auch. Das Problem wird ein Batterie-VW-Bus genauso bekommen und mit teilweiser Ausnahme des EQS bietet keiner der genannten die von Kunden geforderte Praxisreichweite. Also müsste man also noch mehr Akku reinquetschen. Was spätestens in Kombination mit schweren Natriumakkus rein rechtlich einen Reisebus ergibt. Bereits lange vorher wird sich das gegenüber den 90ern (mehr als) verdoppelte Gewicht in der Tasche des Steuerzahlers bemerkbar machen, denn der zahlt letztlich die zusätzlichen Straßenbaukosten.




compisucher schrieb:


> Die neue Talibanregierung ist quasi das who-is-who der Ex-Taliban-Regierung von Annotobak und mitunter sind da auch noch ein paar nette Terroristenanführer dabei -munkelt man...
> Die Story ist dann erledigt, wenn es keine Steinzeitideologie mehr gibt.
> Oder glaubst du im Ernst, dass eine Organisation, die sich als Staat Afghanistan selbst sieht und den weltweite Jihad auf der Flagge(!) spazieren trägt irgendwann friedliche Erbsenzähler werden?



Ich sag nicht, dass das nette Leute sind. Ich sage nur, dass die vor 20 Jahren als "böser, böser Terrorist" gebrandmarkten Leuten längst eine Hellfire an die Rübe bekommen haben.



> Kann mich jetzt spontan nicht erinnern, dass ich so etwas als Intention geschrieben hätte.
> Eine suggestive Gegenfrage mit gemutmaßter Voreingenommenheit zum zitierten Text macht die Frage nicht zwangsläufig  besser...
> Gefühlt hast du gar nicht verstanden, worum es mir geht.
> Die Ideologie ist gefährlich, so gefährlich dass der obige Vergleich durchaus passt.



Ich streite nicht die vergleichbare Gefährlichkeit der Ideologien ab, sondern ich weise daraufhin, dass du den Charakter dieser Gefahr in beiden Fällen bis zu vollkommen Verfehlung simplifizierst.

Du schlägst vor, die Spitzenideologen zu töten und dann das Problem zu erledigen. Das ist aber falsch, seit mindestens 10 Jahren sogar "bewiesenermaßen", denn die Ideologie bleibt solange in der Welt, wie sie Anhänger hat. Genau wie Nazideutschland Anno 33 nicht nur aus Hitler bestand, besteht das Problem "Taliban" oder gar "internationaler Islamismus" (wozwischen es wenig Überschneidung gibt) nicht aus einer Handvoll Turbanträger an der Spitze, sondern es sind jeweils hundertausende bis Millionen von Menschen. (Je nach Zählweise. Akut aktiv aktuell fünfstellig + Mitläufer/Angeheuerte, aber je mehr man von denen umbringt, desto mehr der siebenstellige Zahl von Sympathisanten wird aktiv. Auch hier: Q.E.D. längst geliefert, sie Israel nicht-so-wirklich-abschließende Siege gegen die Hamas)
Hätte jemand Hitler 1933, nach der Annektion Österreichs oder dem Überfall auf die Tschechen getötet, wäre es zwar nicht 1939 zum zweiten Weltkrieg gekommen, das stimmt. Aber Göring, Göbbels & Co hätten immer noch die Macht übernommen/erhalten und dann vielleicht (je nach Größenwahn des alternativ zum Zuge kommenden Oberhauptes) 1945, 1950 oder 1960 neuen Lebensraum im Osten gesucht.


Spoiler



(Mit vermutlich weitaus schlimmeren Folgen, denn Luftwaffe, Marine und Panzerabteilungen des Heeres hatten bis 45-50 eine deutliche Modernisierung und Aufstockung ihrer Ausrüstung geplant. Da kann man fast von Glück sprechen, dass Hitler 39 so arrogant war, sich dem Rest Europas überlegen zu fühlen respektive so blind war, dass er ggf. glaubte, England und Frankreich würden ihm das "zurückschießen" öffentlich abnehmen/Polen überlassen. Hätte er innen-/wirtschaftspolitisch fünf weitere Jahre Frieden+Aufrüstung durchgestanden, wäre die Welt heute weitaus trauriger)


Genauso haben die bisherigen Attentate auf herauragende Taliban zwar deren Aktivitäten empfindlich gestört, aber immer nur für beschränkte Zeiträume, ohne sie insgesamt nachhaltig zu schädigen.

Wenn man die gesamte Ideologie "frühzeitig" (1970 wäre ein gutes Datum...) nach dem Vorbild des Vorgehens gegen Nazideutschland besiegen wollen würde, dann genauso, wie man selbiges besiegt hat: Reingehen, sämtliches Militär besiegen, bis in den letzten Winkel, sämtliche Waffen einsammeln, alle Bürger im wehrpflichtigen Alter prüfen und zumindest die oberen 1000 des Gegners aussieben und abstrafen. (In einer Gegend, die nicht 2/3 der vorangehenden drei Jahrzehnte echt-demokratisch unterwegs war: Besser die oberfen 10000) Und zwar durch eine für die restlichen Bürger halbwegs legitim erscheinenden Justiz, nicht durch militärische Tötungskommandos ohne Rücksicht auf Kollateralschäden. Und danach dann das Land fünf Jahre komplett besetzen, eine komplette Verwaltungsstruktur inklusive aller Institutionen aufbauen, anschließend mehrere Jahrzehnte ein großangelegtes Wirtschaftsprogramm aufziehen und die nächsten 40 Jahre in ausreichender militärischer Stärke im Land zu bleiben, dass an Wiederwehr gar nicht zu denken ist.

SO wurden die Nazis zwar auch nicht ausgemerzt, aber zumindest zu einem international vernachlässigbaren Problem reduziert. Dass man in Afghanistan, in dem man nicht den Vorteil enger kultureller Beziehungen, einer lokalen Demokratiebewegung und eines gemeinsamen, alles überschattenden Feindes auf seiner Seite hat, mit weniger auskommen könnte, wie in deinen Vorschlägen suggeriert und in Dubbyas Plänen angestrebt, ist irgendwo zwischen komplett blind bis totol verblödet. Eher würde man den 2-3 fachen Aufwand benötigen.


----------



## Sparanus (18. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "zu teuer" und "nicht genug Reichweite" werden dir sicher schon mal als Kritikpunkt an Batterieautos begegnet sein.


Ja nur hilft der Natriumakku gegen beides  
Bei letzterem halt im Winter. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> denn die Ideologie bleibt solange in der Welt, wie sie Anhänger hat


Ähm dein Beispiel scheitert an der Realität. 
Der Franquismus ist auch mit seinem Tod relativ schnell verschwunden.


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du schlägst vor, die Spitzenideologen zu töten und dann das Problem zu erledigen. Das ist aber falsch, seit mindestens 10 Jahren sogar "bewiesenermaßen", denn die Ideologie bleibt solange in der Welt, wie sie Anhänger hat.


Zumindest hat es nach meinem Wissensstand, seit der Tötung von Osama bin Laden, keine international-größeren Terroranschläge mehr gegeben. Also auf westliche Länder.
Aber dafür im Irak. Also Anhänger gibt es noch.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ähm dein Beispiel scheitert an der Realität.
> Der Franquismus ist auch mit seinem Tod relativ schnell verschwunden.











						Ex-Militärs rufen in Spanien zum Putsch auf
					

70 ehemalige ranghohe Offiziere der Luftwaffe lassen im Netz kein gutes Haar an der spanischen Regierung. Die Gruppe ruft sogar zum Putsch auf und hat dazu bereits König Felipe mit einem Brief kontaktiert. Das Staatsoberhaupt schweigt bislang zu dem Thema, dabei hatte er selbst in der Luftwaffe...




					www.n-tv.de
				




Nur mal als Beispiel...


----------



## Sparanus (19. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Nur mal als Beispiel...


Und das hat was mit der Faschistischen Falange zu tun? 

Francos Spanien ruhte auf 3 Säulen:
Militär, Kirche und Faschismus 

Die Ideologie ist nicht wieder aufgetaucht


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und das hat was mit der Faschistischen Falange zu tun?
> 
> Francos Spanien ruhte auf 3 Säulen:
> Militär, Kirche und Faschismus
> ...


Natürlich gibt es immer noch Faschisten in Spanien. Auch diese Möchtegernputschisten waren ja anscheinend Franco-Fans. Die Ideologie war nie weg bzw. hatte und hat weiterhin Anhänger - auch ohne dass Franco selbst noch da wäre.


----------



## Sparanus (19. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es immer noch Faschisten in Spanien.


Also heute morgen hab ich noch so ein großes FCK NZS gesehen irgendwo zwischen Girona und Barcelona. 
Also ja, aber nichts nennenswertes. 


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Auch diese Möchtegernputschisten waren ja anscheinend Franco-Fans.


Ja, aber halt keine Ideologen. 
Spanien war auch unter Franco kein NS Deutschland oder kein Mussolini Italien.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zumindest hat es nach meinem Wissensstand, seit der Tötung von Osama bin Laden, keine international-größeren Terroranschläge mehr gegeben. Also auf westliche Länder.



"Größere" "internationale" Terroranschläge "in westlichen Ländern" sowie vermutlich zu ergänzen "durch Islamisten" ist natürlich eine ausreichend lange Liste von Relativierungen, so dass man es immer so hinbiegen kann, dass es "so etwas seit XY nicht mehr gibt". Aber selbst wenn man die zahlreichen Anschläge mit jeweils dreistelligen Opfern in Afrika und Asien bis einschließlich Türkei ignoriert (sowie die praktisch wöchentlichen mit zweistelligen), den Nahostkonflikt ausklammert, nicht-islamistische Motive (zu Recht) weglässt und Anschläge gegen westliche Einrichtungen in Vorderasien ignoriert (deren Existenz wannabee-Attentätern seit 20 Jahren eine lange, aufwendige Anreise zu potentiellen Zielen erspart), also wenn man sein Bild so weit verengt dass nur noch Menschen in den USA und der EU zählen, 1000(0)de Tote andernorts aber egal sind, selbst dann bleiben noch
- Boston 2013: 5 Tote, 264 Verletzte
- Paris 2015: 130 Tote, 368 Verletzte
- Nizza 2016: 86 Tote, 434 Verletzte
- Belgien 2016: 32 Tote, 340 Verletzte
- Orlando 2016: 49 Tote, 53 Verletzte
- Berlin 2016: 12 Tote, 56 Verletzte
- Barcelon 2017: 14 Tote, 118 Verletzte
(Ich habe mich mal auf "Breitscheidtplatz oder größer" beschränkt. Wen die unzähligen kleineren Sprengstoffanschläge, Messerstechereien und Automanöver interessieren, der findet in der englischen Wikipedia sehr lange Listen. Ich selbst hatte selbst die Hälfte dieser Anschläge vergessen.)

Klar: Nichts davon hat 9/11-Ausmaße, nicht einmal in der Summe, sodass man sich eine Definition drechseln kann, der zu Folge das alles "keine größeren" Anschläge sind und somit keiner Beachtung wert ist. Mit so einem verklärten Blick gab es dann aber auch vor 2001 gar "keine international-größeren Terroranschläge", obwohl OBL gelebt hat und aus gutem Grund als internationaler Topterrorist gesucht wurde.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2021)

@ruyven_macaran : Sorry, ich hatte das nicht mehr richtig im Gedächtnis. Bzw wusste nicht mehr genau wann Osama bin Laden getötet wurde. Dann nehme ich meine Aussage natürlich zurück.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2021)

Sein Todestag ist eigentlich fast egal. Seitdem die USA in Afghanistan einmarschiert ist, war Al Kaida primär damit beschäftigt, sich zu verstecken. Genaues wurde ja nie veröffentlicht, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass OBL selbst und die unmittelbare Spitzenriege um ihn herum nach 2002/2003 überhaupt noch irgendwas international organisiert haben. Ihre Zustimmung war sicherlich für größere Geldflüsse von den "Sponsoren" zu den eigentlichen Terroristen wichtig, aber die Organisation von Al Kaida war ja schon vorher stark dezentralisiert. Beim IS habe ich sogar den Eindruck, dass viele der "unterstützten" kleineren Attentäter wenig mehr als frei verfügbare Propganda bezogen haben und die Bekennerschreiben das erste Mal waren, dass die IS-"Führung" überhaupt etwas von einer "Verbindung" zu den Tätern gehört hat.

Von daher hätte ich viel mehr Anschläge aufführen können, die stattfanden, "obwohl" die führenden Islamisten der Welt  international handlungsunfähig waren. Dass es derart viele größere waren, hätte ich vor der flüchtigen Recherche aber auch nicht gedacht. Man vergisst erstaunlich viel erstaunlich schnell, wenn es einen nicht direkt trifft. Und das ist, wie gesagt, sowieso schon ein lächerlich reduzierte Perspektive, die große Kämpfe laufen in Mali, Niger, Lybien, Irak,... . Wenn man sich die Gesamtopferzahlen weltweit anguckt...








						File:Terrorist incidents worldwide.svg - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Je nach Zählweise ist selbst 9/11 ein Fliegenschiss in der Geschichte. Viel wichtiger als Militäreinsätze am Hindukusch ist für die Terrorbekämpfung daher die durchaus überzeugende Arbeit der Geheimdienste hier. In zweite Instanz wäre es hilfreich, sich allgemein weniger Feinde zu machen. (Womit z.B. Frankreich aber vor 80 Jahren hätte anfangen müssen.) Aber es gibt kein Zentrum, von dem der Terrorismus ausgeht und dass man ausmerzen könnte.


----------



## hoffgang (19. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Klar: Nichts davon hat 9/11-Ausmaße, nicht einmal in der Summe, sodass man sich eine Definition drechseln kann, der zu Folge das alles "keine größeren" Anschläge sind und somit keiner Beachtung wert ist. Mit so einem verklärten Blick gab es dann aber auch vor 2001 gar "keine international-größeren Terroranschläge", obwohl OBL gelebt hat und aus gutem Grund als internationaler Topterrorist gesucht wurde.



Fairer halber hättest du auch darstellen müssen, dass es seit Bin Ladens Tod keine nennenswerten Al Qaida Anschläge mehr gegeben hat, die von Dir genannten sind allesamt eher dem IS Sympathisantenlager zuzuschreiben.

Und wenn du ganz fair bist, dann würdest du Ryza auch nicht per se widersprechen, denn seit der IS sein Territorium in Syrien & Irak verloren hat, seitdem sind auch diese Art der Anschläge massiv zurückgegangen, sowohl was Frequenz, als auch Ausmaß angeht. Den Chefideologen zu töten oder gefangen zu nehmen hat den meisten Gruppen immer einen massiven Schlag versetzt und deren Handlungsfähigkeit eingeschränkt. Insbesondere wenn es sich um vornehmlich religiös motivierte Gruppierungen gehandelt hat.

Don't get me wrong, das Problem "Terrorismus" ist damit nicht bekämpft, aber die von Dir gepostete Statistik ist nicht geeignet um zu zeigen, dass bei der Bekämpfung des für den Westen gefährlichen internationalen Terrorismus diese Strategie nicht aufgehen würde. Hier sind auch sehr viele "lokale" Anschläge aufgenommen, alleine was der IS in Syrien & im Irak veranstaltet hat, was Gruppierungen wie Boko Haram oder Ansar Al-Sunna, oder Al Shabaab in Afrika die letzten 10 Jahre angerichtet hat.

Und deine Einschätzung bezüglich der IS Anschläge ist korrekt, ohne die "Strahlkraft" des IS, die jener zu Hochzeiten durchaus für viele Personen hatte, geht auch die Zahl der Anschläge zurück. Niemand will sich im nachhinein von Losern vereinnahmen lassen, 2014 war das noch anders. Menschen versuchen immer auf Sieger zu setzen...

Der Tod Bin Ladens hat den islamistischen Terror nicht besiegt, das ist korrekt. Ihn am Leben zu lassen hätte aber am Aufstieg des IS absolut nichts geändert, von daher ist der Punkt ein wenig unscharf.


----------



## Mahoy (19. September 2021)

Man muss hier auch unterscheiden, ob es Anschläge dieser Größenordnung nicht mehr gegeben hat, oder ob sie nicht gelungen sind. Auch Al-Qaida war ja damals selbst ein wenig überrascht von Reichweite und Erfolg ihrer Anschläge, weil sie bestenfalls damit gerechnet haben, dass eine gekaperte Maschine ans Ziel kommt.

Noch viel entscheidender aber ist: Ihre Nachfolger wissen, dass durch die inzwischen veränderte Sicherungslage die Planung und Vorbereitung solcher Großaktionen nicht mehr so einfach bzw. gar nicht mehr möglich ist, weshalb man eher auf Low-Level-Anschläge setzt, die aber den Terror-Effekt mindestens ebenso gut erfüllen, weil man eben nie wissen kann, welcher "Fernradikaliserte" demnächst in der Fußgängerzone ein Messer zückt oder mit einem Fahrzeug reinrauscht. Die Nadelstichtaktik entspricht den verbleibenden Möglichkeiten, hat aber auch Methode.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und wenn du ganz fair bist, dann würdest du Ryza auch nicht per se widersprechen, denn seit der IS sein Territorium in Syrien & Irak verloren hat, seitdem sind auch diese Art der Anschläge massiv zurückgegangen, sowohl was Frequenz, als auch Ausmaß angeht. Den Chefideologen zu töten oder gefangen zu nehmen hat den meisten Gruppen immer einen massiven Schlag versetzt und deren Handlungsfähigkeit eingeschränkt. Insbesondere wenn es sich um vornehmlich religiös motivierte Gruppierungen gehandelt hat.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, das Problem "Terrorismus" ist damit nicht bekämpft, aber die von Dir gepostete Statistik ist nicht geeignet um zu zeigen, dass bei der Bekämpfung des für den Westen gefährlichen internationalen Terrorismus diese Strategie nicht aufgehen würde. Hier sind auch sehr viele "lokale" Anschläge aufgenommen, alleine was der IS in Syrien & im Irak veranstaltet hat, was Gruppierungen wie Boko Haram oder Ansar Al-Sunna, oder Al Shabaab in Afrika die letzten 10 Jahre angerichtet hat.
> 
> ...



Gut, da mag meine Antwort tatsächlich unscharf sein, auch wenn aus den mehrmaligen Hinweisen zum Übergang Al Kaida => IS und zur reduzierten Handlungsfähigkeit in den Jahren nach erfolgreichen Angriffen auf Spitzenkräfte vielleicht ersichtlich ist, dass ich die Faktenlage ähnlich sehe. Aber solange wir hier über eine Lösung für allgemeine Sicherheits-/Menschenrechtsprobleme diskutieren, geht es eben sehr wohl um "Terrorismus" respektive Islamismus im Ganzen. Kein der genannten Organisationen war je geschlossen, (potentielle) Täter wechseln fließend zwischen ihnen. In Syrien und Afghanistan wäre man ja schon froh, wenn die Seite, auf der jemand steht, eindeutig wäre. Von daher bringt es eben nichts, die Spitze von Al Kaida mit einem massiven, andauernden Militäreinsatz handlungsunfähig zu machen, wenn die sich selbst organisierenden Terroristenzellen 1-2-3 Jahre später unter dem Banner des IS erneut auftauchen. Und dessen Strahlkraft mit noch weitaus größerem Militäreinsatz auszulöschen hat auch nur dazu geführt, dass islamistische Kämpfer in Afrika jetzt wieder "Boko Haram" oder "Touareg Rebellen" genannt werden und die Radikalisierten in Europa sind seitdem "Einzeltäter", die sich von "IS Terroristen" nur darin unterscheiden, dass sich in ihrem E-Mail-Posteingang keine Antwort-Mail vom IS findet. Die Botschaften sind weiterhin da, der Hass ist weiterhin da, die Waffen und Waffenliferanten sind weiterhin da, die Gewaltbereitschaft ist weiterhin da und auch die Geldgeber sind weiterhin da.

In dem man hochrangige Strukturen zerschlägt, stört man insbesondere die Verbindungen zu letztgenanten für ein paar Jahre und in besetztem Territorium sind keine großen Ausbildungsprogramme machen. Aber das ist eben keine Lösung, die man einmal macht und nach der man sich zurückziehen kann. Das wirkt nur solange, wie man vor Ort aktiv ist (±2-3 Jahre) und selbst in diesem Zeitraum ist es nur eine Linderung, wie das Modellbeispiel Israel/Palästina mit auch nach Jahrzehnten andauernder Besatzung weiterlaufendem Terrorismus beweißt.


----------



## hoffgang (19. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Radikalisierten in Europa sind seitdem "Einzeltäter", die sich von "IS Terroristen" nur darin unterscheiden, dass sich in ihrem E-Mail-Posteingang keine Antwort-Mail vom IS findet. Die Botschaften sind weiterhin da, der Hass ist weiterhin da, die Waffen und Waffenliferanten sind weiterhin da, die Gewaltbereitschaft ist weiterhin da und auch die Geldgeber sind weiterhin da.



Jain.
Die Radikalisierten in Europa waren oftmals sowieso Einzeltäter die im Nachhinein vom IS vereinnahmt wurden, wenngleich einige dieser Täter es genau darauf angelegt haben. Dadurch, dass es aber "den Islamischen Staat" so nicht mehr gibt sinkt auch die Bereitschaft sich für diese Sache zu opfern, bzw. Anschläge durchzuführen.

Al Qaida und der IS waren Sponsoren, haben durch ihr Prestige und Ihr Vermögen andere Gruppen in Ihren Bann gezogen, mit Know How versorgt, gezeigt, wie man soziale Medien zur Werbung nutzt etc. Es ist nicht so, dass überall ein Al Bagdadi oder ein Bin Laden rumsitzen, vielmehr geht es lokalen Gruppierungen oftmals auch darum, sich aufzuwerten, z.b. gegenüber einer anderen radikalen Fraktion mit ähnlichen Zielen. 

Die Kernbotschaften bzw. der Hass wird nie ganz verschwinden, aber die weltweite Präsenz schon. Zu Hochzeiten des IS wurde man bombardiert mit Schreckensmeldungen, das Internet war voller Exekutionsvideos, wer sich radikalisieren wollte der konnte Vorbilder sehr leicht finden. All das findet jetzt nur noch auf deutlich geringerer ebene statt. Klar macht Al Shabaab Werbung für sich im Internet, klar macht das Boko Haram. Aber das hat eine weitaus geringere Strahlkraft als die Big Player. Und damit nimmt auch die Gefährdung für den Westen graduell ab - und darum geht es uns ja vornehmlich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In dem man hochrangige Strukturen zerschlägt, stört man insbesondere die Verbindungen zu letztgenanten für ein paar Jahre und in besetztem Territorium sind keine großen Ausbildungsprogramme machen. Aber das ist eben keine Lösung, die man einmal macht und nach der man sich zurückziehen kann. Das wirkt nur solange, wie man vor Ort aktiv ist (±2-3 Jahre) und selbst in diesem Zeitraum ist es nur eine Linderung, wie das Modellbeispiel Israel/Palästina mit auch nach Jahrzehnten andauernder Besatzung weiterlaufendem Terrorismus beweißt.



Keine Frage, dem ist zu 100% zuzustimmen.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2021)

Selbstmordattentäter sprengt sich in die Luft: Taliban-Größe stirbt bei Anschlag in Kabul

Dazu bekannt hat sich der IS (K).  Wohl eine IS Splittergruppe.  Daran sieht man wieder das Taliban und IS sich nicht wirklich ab können.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Daran sieht man wieder das Taliban und IS sich nicht wirklich ab können.


Das liegt an der Auslegung oder besser gesagt Ausrichtung in Glaubensfragen. Die Taliban richten sich in Glaubensfragen (Aqida) an eine der vier traditionellen Rechtsschulen, um genauer zu sein, an die hanefitische Rechtsschule. Der IS dagegen lehnt alle Rechtsschulen ab, und behauptet, dass die Muslime sich unmittelbar und wortwörtlich an den Qur'an und den überlieferten Aussprüche des Propheten richten sollen. Daher sind in ihren Augen selbst die Muslime Ungläubige, die entweder ihrer Denkschule folgen müssen oder getötet werden sollen. 
In der islamischen Theologie nennt man diese Extremisten Kharidschiten. Das Phänomen solcher Extremisten gibt es tatsächlich seit Jahrhunderten und die meisten Opfer, unter ihrem Extremismus sind auch tatsächlich die Muslime selber. Diese Extremisten jagen sich ja nicht nur hier im "Westen" in die Luft, sondern schon seit jeher auch in den Ländern der Muslime, die sie alle als abtrünnige Marionetten des Westens betrachten.


----------

